# Der *** Cube Acid *** Thread



## acidroxx (24. August 2008)

so, nun her mit euren acid`s  !!!


----------



## Fantathebottle (24. August 2008)

Gehör dazu ^^

ACID Jahrgang 08

black anodizided (oder so *g*)

Dart 3

Hayes Stroker Ryde 180 / 160

Hinten XT

Vorn LX

im Juni gekauft

derzeit 269 km gelaufen

Zubehör: Standart SIGMA Sport Computer; 4 oder 5 Jahre alte SIGMA Sport Mirage; Flasche plus Kunststoffhalterung

Pic noch net vorhanden

Probleme:

Hayes Stroker nach "Belagwechsel" (simuliert ^^) verzogen und Bremskolben fuhr nicht mehr selbstständig zurück -> getauscht

Gewünscht:

ne günstige haltbare und vernünftige Öl/Luft - Gabel (ich weiss, Widerspruch in sich)

Irgendwann Umrüstung auf Magura vorn und hinten

Evtl. Click - Pedale

Einsatzgebiet:

Tour auf Trail, aber derzeit viel Stadt

Bis denne im Forum

Der Fanta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasa1993 (26. August 2008)

Weiß jeman wie viel federweg die gabel maximal am cube acid rahmen haben kann ??
danke im vorraus max


----------



## TrammonT (26. August 2008)

Das ist meins 

Habs seit April 08 und hab bis jetzt gute 1700 km
mit dem Rad hinter mir.


Bin sehr zufrieden, bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten.
Vor allem war es bis jetzt immer zuverlässig.

so long


----------



## Fantathebottle (26. August 2008)

kasa1993 schrieb:


> Weiß jeman wie viel federweg die gabel maximal am cube acid rahmen haben kann ??
> danke im vorraus max


 
Hatte dazu vor ein oder zwei Monaten schonmal n extra Thread aufgemacht in Bezug auf Gabel und Geometrie. Bin aber grad zu faul zum suchen, um dir den Link zu geben *sfg*

Ist aber im Technikteil unter "gabeln" wenn mich nicht alles irrt.

So lang

der Fanta


----------



## acidroxx (27. August 2008)

mein *heavyused* cube acid



 

habs vor ner woche gebraucht gekauft und hab leider noch keine info`s drüber. folgt aber bestimmt noch.

momentan halt ich ausschau nach: 

neuer federgabel

neuen bremsen (ich schätze das gute stück ist disc fähig)

hehe, eigentlich alles bis auf den rahmen 

(werd des nach und nach zu meinem zweitbike aufbaun)

so long 

grüße Flo


----------



## acidroxx (27. August 2008)

kasa1993 schrieb:


> Weiß jeman wie viel federweg die gabel maximal am cube acid rahmen haben kann ??
> danke im vorraus max


 

 bin ja nich so der auskenner, aber is das nich schnuppe?!


----------



## Cycletech (27. August 2008)

Hi,

ich habe seit März ein 07er Acid, von H&S als "Special Edition" verkauft.

Neue Teile:

 - RockShox Recon 351 Soloair
 - Raceface Deus XC Lenker und Vorbau
 - Shimano Pedale PD-M545

Ca. 1800km ohne Probleme...

Fotos kann ich später mal einstellen.

Guido


----------



## Fantathebottle (28. August 2008)

Cycletech schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe seit März ein 07er Acid, von H&S als "Special Edition" verkauft.
> 
> ...


 
Was heisstn "Special Edition"? Was warn daran anders?
Wie is die Recon im Vergleich zur Dart3?

Bis denne

Der Fanta


----------



## Cycletech (28. August 2008)

Hi,

ich denke, die "Special Edition" war die Recon und der Preis (699,--)... 

Die Recon wurde mir aber auch gegenüber der Dart empfohlen, weil ich meine 95kg auch abseits der Strasse und normalen Waldwegen bewegen will...

Die Dart kenne ich nicht, aber die Recon ist schon ziemlich gut. Sie macht was sie auch soll: vernünftig federn und guten Kontakt zum Boden halten!

Guido


----------



## klavlaxd (30. August 2008)

Hallo, ich hab mir auch vor nem Jahr das Acid (22") geholt. Da ich mittlerweile auch intenisver Biken gehe, würde ich gern die Federgabel und die Bremsen tauschen. Ne weichere Feder brauche ich meiner Meinung nach mit 95 kg nicht. Die Bremsen sind mir einfach viel zu schwach. 

Welche gute und noch halbwegs bezahlbare Kombo würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Werde mir wohl in einem Jahr ein Fully holen und dann das Acid als Zweitrad weiternutzen.

Danke für Antworten

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (30. August 2008)

acidroxx schrieb:


> bin ja nich so der auskenner, aber is das nich schnuppe?!



*da hast du wohl recht...    ...ähm NEIN !*



acidroxx schrieb:


> neuen bremsen (ich schätze das gute stück ist disc fähig)



*und noch so eine geniale aussage...*

aynis82


----------



## acidroxx (31. August 2008)

aynis82 schrieb:


> *da hast du wohl recht... ...ähm NEIN !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 bin ja hier um zu lernen und erfahrungen zu sammeln 

nicht um mich von so nem freak wie dir anmachen zu lassen 

klug********r wirds aber wohl in jedem forum geben, leider... ne gute info wär wohl besser gekommen monsieur  


so long,  grüße an die guten von euch


----------



## xy245 (6. September 2008)




----------



## aynis82 (6. September 2008)

acidroxx schrieb:


> bin ja hier um zu lernen und erfahrungen zu sammeln
> 
> nicht um mich von so nem freak wie dir anmachen zu lassen
> 
> ...


*
einfach mal im vorfeld belesen, dann klappt auch alles  
*
aynis82


----------



## aynis82 (6. September 2008)

@xy245: schönes bike bzw. schön klassisches schwarz-weiß, echt klasse 

aynis82


----------



## BarneyOnFire (12. September 2008)

Hier mal mein Acid. hat das denn niemand anders in Grün/Weiß?






2008 Disc
Neu sind:
Sattel: Specialized Alias
Sattelstütze (nicht aufm Bild): Ritchey WCS
Laufräder: Mavic Crossride Disc
Reifen: Racing Ralph

Bisherige Schäden:
Schalthebel zweimal Garantiefall,
Lagerschaden am HR

Seit Juni 08 750 Km gefahren. Hatte nen Sturz, daher die wenigen Km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (13. September 2008)

Coole Bikes,
was ich am Besten find ist wie alle schon irgendwelche Teile getauscht haben oder tauschen wollen 
(Naja so ist es ja bei mir auch... ^^)

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## bogos (17. September 2008)

Hallo im bezug auf die anfrage mit der Federgabel hab ich folgendes bei Cube gefunden........:


"Frage:
Darf man in CUBE Bikes Federgabeln mit mehr Federweg einbauen, als in der Serienausstattung vorgesehen?

*Nein*

Bei dem Einbau von einer Federgabel mit mehr Federweg erlischt die Garantie.
Auch dürfen in Cube Bikes keine Doppelbrückenfedergabeln eingebaut werden."


----------



## firefox78 (18. September 2008)

BarneyOnFire schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Acid. hat das denn niemand anders in Grün/Weiß?



Doch ich habe das White'n'Apple. Aber ich habe die schwarze RockShox Dart3. Das habe ich btw. auch noch nicht verstanden. Wann ist die schwarze verbaut und wann die weiße? Wann gibt es den zweifarbigen Sattel und ab wann werden die schwarzen Truvativ-Kurbeln verbaut?

Kann diese Frage jemand beantworten?

Gruß
FireFox


----------



## BarneyOnFire (19. September 2008)

Naja, ich denke das hängt von der Lieferbarkeit der einzelnen Parts ab. Im Katalog steht ja auch, dass das Bike ne SHimano Bremsanlage hat, aber meine ist von Hayes. Im Nachhinein bin ich froh drüber, da jetzt die bessere dran ist.
Kontrollier mal den Rest deiner Bauteile, ich bin sicher, da sind noch einige, die nicht dem Katalog entsprechen. War zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## firefox78 (19. September 2008)

Jepp, kann ich mir vorstellen. 

Mal ne Frage zu deinem Sattel. Du hast doch auch den originalen Scape-Sattel. Ich habe beim fahren das gefühl, dass er etwas instabil ist und beim sitzen vorn etwas hochkommt. Ich sitze relativ weit hinten auf dem Sattel. 
Um einem Verbiegen vorzubeugen habe ich schon versucht den Sattel weiter nach vorn zu schieben. Aber auch dann habe ich das Gefühl hinten runter zurutschen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Sattelspitze da sitzt vo es schnell mal weh tut 

Gruß
FireFox


----------



## BarneyOnFire (19. September 2008)

Ich hatte den Scape und war damit eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden, allerdings wurden bei längeren Touren (2h +) schnell gewisse Körperteile taub, also hab ich mir nen neuen gekauft (Alias von Specialized).

Das Problem, was du schilderst, hatte ich eigentlich nicht. Du hast das Gefühl, dass die Stangen sich durchbiegen? Zieh lieber nochmal die Schrauben von der SS richtig an.

Ich musste meine jetzt auch richtig anknallen, weil sich der Sattel bei Geländefahrten sonst verstellte. Darum hab ich jetzt immer nen Multitool dabei


----------



## firefox78 (21. September 2008)

Okay ich habe das Problem behoben. 
So komisch  es klingt, aber ich musste den Sattel nach ganz hinten stellen. Dabei hatte ich vorher das Gefühl, dass sich der Sattel durchbiegt und dadruch hinten runterhängt. Jetzt wo die Sattelstütze ganz vorn ist und jeder Statiker sagen würde: "Der biegt doch jetzt erst recht durch!" passt alles wunderbar. Ich hab einfach nur zu weit hinten auf dem Sattel gesessen *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Trompeten Paul (22. September 2008)

Hallo! habe auch ein 08er Acid... im ,,zeitlosen'' schwarz. Gekauft 01. August. Wie man sieht habe ich auch die schwarze Dart3, Shimano 485 Bremsen( doch recht zufrieden, trotz meines hohen Eigengewichtes vollkommend ausreichend) und einen zweifarbigen Sattel von Scape. Der Sattel ist recht gut gepolstert. Das einzige was mich stört sind die total unsinnig verlegten Nähte. Habe mich dadurch schonmal Wund gerieben. Hab zwar erst gute 500km runter aber bin dennoch sehr zufrieden. Bisher wurden lediglich die Pedale gegen Klickies getauscht. Achja und den Mantel am Hinterrad hats zerlegt ( Schotterpiste)... Einzige Überlegung wäre eine neue Gabel irgendwann, da ich aber ein 22" hab, wird es schwer eine gebrauchte mit so langem Schaft zu finden...

genug gefaselt... Viel Spaß mit euren Bikes

mfG Falk


----------



## In-Nomine (25. September 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen ... 

Mein 08er Cube Disc in seiner natürlichen Umgebung ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ja hier ist noch einer mit Milky Green ! 
Top zufrieden ... und seit September in meinem Besitz.

Irgendwann andere Pedale (Klick) und wenn se feddich is oder ich "mehr" brauch ne andere Gabel !


----------



## firefox78 (1. Oktober 2008)

Was fahrt Ihr mit Euren Cubes?

Ich fahr meist Strecke (Arbeitsweg) und in meiner Freizeit quer durch den Wald und durch die Ruhrpott-Alpen. Bei dem Zustand der Straßen hier in der Umgebung ist ein MTB aber auch dringend notwendig .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BarneyOnFire (1. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist es reines Sportgerät. Entweder ein paar Stunden durch den Wald (Waldwege, aber auch mittleres Gelände) oder ne längere CC-Tour.


----------



## In-Nomine (2. Oktober 2008)

Fahrrad


----------



## Groudon (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre ja selber nur ein Bulls Sharptail 1 (absolute Grücke xD). Hab es mir nur gekauft als Mittel zum Zweck aber seit neustem bin ich immer mehr auf dem Bike-Trip aufgekommen und wünsche mir nun doch ein besseres Rad und da ist das Acid sicher nicht schlecht. ^^ Werde bei mir noch ne Recon/Reba ranbauen und SLX/XT-Gruppe.


----------



## Trompeten Paul (2. Oktober 2008)

Wie mir so auffällt ist jedes ACID ab Werk schon ein Einzelstück! In-Nomine hat zb. schonwieder ganz andere Kurbeln an seinem Bike obwohl grad mal ein Monat dazwischen liegt...und ein anderer Sattel ist auch drann( den hat er bestimmt selbst gewechselt) ach ich verstehs nicht wie, wann und warum da ständig andre Teile verbaut werden in einem Modelljahr...
Man kann zwar alles essen, aber...

mfG Falk ( der nun ein neues Schloss, Abus Bordo, braucht da ein paar Vollspacken veruscht haben mein Drahtesel stümperhaft zu entwenden, Baumarktware hält doch was: Preis des Zahlenschlossen 1,90Euro *g*, wurde nicht geknackt *hehee* )


----------



## Trompeten Paul (2. Oktober 2008)

Fahre damit täglich ca. 3km (einfache Strecke, purer Aspahlt) auf Arbeit und ca. 1-2mal die Woche( bei dem Wetter max. 1 mal) ne kleine Runde so um die 2-3h ( unterschiedliche Strecken, je nach Laune)


----------



## Surfmoe (2. Oktober 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja selber nur ein Bulls Sharptail 1 (absolute Grücke xD). Hab es mir nur gekauft als Mittel zum Zweck aber seit neustem bin ich immer mehr auf dem Bike-Trip aufgekommen und wünsche mir nun doch ein besseres Rad und da ist das Acid sicher nicht schlecht. ^^ Werde bei mir noch ne Recon/Reba ranbauen und SLX/XT-Gruppe.


So geil ich mein geklautes Acid finde.. finanziell kommst du besser aus,w enn du dir direkt ein Rad mti Recon/Reba und SLX/XT Gruppe holst.. einfach etwas höher gehen in der Preisgruppe.. Die Dart bekommst du eh nicht los.. also musst du da schonmal den PReis draufschlagen.

Ich bin übrigens auf der Suche nach einem ACID, nachdem meins entwendet wurde.. falls jemand eins abgeben will in 16"..  oder nur den Rahmen.


----------



## Groudon (2. Oktober 2008)

@surfmoe

Du hast mich falsch verstanden. ^^ Ich will mein Bulls Sharptail mit den SLX/XT-Parts aufrüsten und ne Recon/Reba ranbauen. Allerdings sagen viele, das wäre idiotisch, was ich auch weiß, aber iwie will ichs nicht einsehen. xD

Aber is zu sehr off TOpic.


----------



## Surfmoe (2. Oktober 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> @surfmoe
> 
> Du hast mich falsch verstanden. ^^ Ich will mein Bulls Sharptail mit den SLX/XT-Parts aufrüsten und ne Recon/Reba ranbauen. Allerdings sagen viele, das wäre idiotisch, was ich auch weiß, aber iwie will ichs nicht einsehen. xD
> 
> Aber is zu sehr off TOpic.


Stimmt, das hab ich überlesen.. Trotzdem lohn sich das nicht.. obwohl ich das mit dem nicht-einsehen verstehen kann


----------



## Groudon (2. Oktober 2008)

^^ jo ... meine jetzige Wunschausstattung mit Laufräder, Bremsen, Gabel und Schaltung kommt schon bei 1200 Euro an. xD Aber zumindest die Schaltung auf XT/SLX aufrüsten (SLX-Kurbel + -Schalthebel; XT-Schaltwerk, -umwerfer, -kasette und -kette). Aber kann man eigentlich in jedes Lager eine Hollowtech-Kurbel einbauen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (2. Oktober 2008)

Hast mal nen Link zu dem Rad?


----------



## Groudon (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier bitte: http://bulls.de/de/bikes/cross_country.aspx?sub=18
Aber ich weiß nicht ob wir das über PN weiter machen sollten, da es doch sehr OffTopic geht. xD


----------



## Surfmoe (2. Oktober 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hier bitte: http://bulls.de/de/bikes/cross_country.aspx?sub=18
> Aber ich weiß nicht ob wir das über PN weiter machen sollten, da es doch sehr OffTopic geht. xD


Alles klar.. PN it is


----------



## In-Nomine (2. Oktober 2008)

@ trompetenpaul

Ja irgendwie schon komisch das fast jedes Bike "von der Stange" anders ist.
Die anderen Kurbeln waren ab Werk und den Sattel hab ich gewechselt. (Ist son neumodisches Sitzknochen vermessenes Spezialized Dingen )

Hatte mir auch zuerst so ne Bulls Krücke angesehn, aber 1. wollte der Verkäufer wohl nix verkaufen (Zitat: hmm das steht ja gerad im Schaufenster und dann muss ich es ja rausholen) und dann waren es mech Scheibenbremsen und keine Hyd sowie Schaltwerk war irgend ne alte dran gegenüber der XT beim Acid nicht zu vergessen die Federgabel ... NoName gegen die RockShox ... und da dann der Preisunterschied zwischen dem Bulls und dem Acid net allzu groß war, hab ich mich dann für das Cube entschieden.

Und bis jetzt auch net bereut !!

Greez Stefan


----------



## Trompeten Paul (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja bereut habe ich den Kauf auch noch nicht. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Komponenten. Nur die Federgabel ist echt nicht die Welt, aber da hätte ich wohl noch ein paar euros mehr in die Hand nehmen müssen. Für den Einstieg auf jeden Fall net übel. Großartig ändern will ich da auch erstmal nix drann... ne neue Gabel kostet viel zu viel und der rest ist ja ok. Ein andrer Sattel vieleicht, weil mich bei dem scape die total bescheuert verlegten nähte stören...na dann viel spaß noch


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. Oktober 2008)

Trompeten Paul schrieb:


> Ja bereut habe ich den Kauf auch noch nicht. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Komponenten. Nur die Federgabel ist echt nicht die Welt, aber da hätte ich wohl noch ein paar euros mehr in die Hand nehmen müssen. Für den Einstieg auf jeden Fall net übel. Großartig ändern will ich da auch erstmal nix drann... ne neue Gabel kostet viel zu viel und der rest ist ja ok. Ein andrer Sattel vieleicht, weil mich bei dem scape die total bescheuert verlegten nähte stören...na dann viel spaß noch



Hatte auch die Dart3 und mir war sie mit ~80kg zu hart/unsensibel. Hab dann die weiche Feder verbaut und die Vorspannung ziemlich weit runter gedreht und danach war's gar nicht so übel (Feder kostet 12-13 bei bike-components). 


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BarneyOnFire (3. Oktober 2008)

Die Dart3 zu hart? Ich musste bei meiner die Vorspannung stark erhöhen und trotzdem schlägt sie noch manchmal durch (70 kg).


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. Oktober 2008)

BarneyOnFire schrieb:


> Die Dart3 zu hart? Ich musste bei meiner die Vorspannung stark erhöhen und trotzdem schlägt sie noch manchmal durch (70 kg).




Hmm, wo fährst Du denn? Hier in Berlin geht es ja eher selten hart zur Sache...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## firefox78 (3. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal meine Eierfeile:






War heute mit meiner Frau und meiner Tochter mal am Kanal lang zum Schiffshebewerk
(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schiffshebewerk_Henrichenburg).

Gruß
Stefan

P.S.: Und ich meine nicht das graue Tier da hinten im Hintergrund. ;-P


----------



## BarneyOnFire (4. Oktober 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hmm, wo fÃ¤hrst Du denn? Hier in Berlin geht es ja eher selten hart zur Sache...
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe NaitsirhC


Naja, zum Teil halt auch etwas raueres GelÃ¤nde, wo man irgendwo drÃ¼ber springen muss zum Beispiel. DafÃ¼r ist das Rad zwar eigentlich nicht gemacht, aber die Gabel mÃ¼sste so kleine SprÃ¼nge eigentlich aufnehmen kÃ¶nnen.
Auf der StraÃe und Bergauf mach ich eigentlich immer Lockout rein, da kanns mir nicht hart genug sein 
Habt ihr in Berlin so beschissene StraÃen? 

â¬: Ich seh grad, dass einige hier die Shimanobremse haben: Ich beneide euch nicht, ich hab die im Laden ausprobiert und die is im Vergleich zu der Hayes total schwammig.


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Oktober 2008)

BarneyOnFire schrieb:


> Naja, zum Teil halt auch etwas raueres Gelände, wo man irgendwo drüber springen muss zum Beispiel. Dafür ist das Rad zwar eigentlich nicht gemacht, aber die Gabel müsste so kleine Sprünge eigentlich aufnehmen können.
> Auf der Straße und Bergauf mach ich eigentlich immer Lockout rein, da kanns mir nicht hart genug sein
> Habt ihr in Berlin so beschissene Straßen?



Die Straßen würden den Kauf eines Fullys rechtfertigen 

Nee, aber sonst im Wald halt, hat sie bei den Sprüngen oder Stufen ja schon gefedert aber ich persönlich mag es lieber etwas weicher, soll also auch bei Wurzeln etc. schön federn...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Stevie Wonder (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
hier ist meins. Das ist auch ein "Sondermodell" von H&S Bike Discount mit der Rock Shox Recon. Dann habe ich noch ne andere Kurbel und Nobby Nic's drauf gemacht.


----------



## firefox78 (9. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist heute fast die Kurbel auseinander geflogen. Auf der rechten Seite war die Schraube, die Kennblätter und die rechte Kurbel an Ort und Stelle hält so locker, dass ich die mit einem Finger rausdrehen konnte.
Ich habe das nur festgestellt, weil auf dem Weg zur Arbeit heute morgen der höchste Gang geknattert hat. 
Hab erst gedacht, der Umwerfer würde nicht weit genug nach aussen kommen und daher an der Kette schleifen. Aber auf der Arbeit war dann die ganze rechte Seite so locker, dass ich die Pedale ca. 5-10mm zum Lager hin und her bewegen konnte. 

Ich euch das auch schon mal passiert? 
Und wie oft kontrolliert Ihr die Schrauben am Rad?


----------



## Trompeten Paul (10. Oktober 2008)

Nicht oft! hatte auch noch nie so ein Problem. Lenkkopflager musste letztens mal nachgezoegen werden, da es ein wenig spiel hatte. Ansonsten 2 mal das obligatorische Tretlager nachziehn(2x). Hält alles Bombenfest!
Mir wurde gesagt bei 100 und 500km Tretlager nachziehn.


@Firefox78: Ist dein Vorbau von Dir nachträglich geändert oder Org. so? Dann wär das ja auch wieder ein Teil aus den endlosen Weiten der Cube Acid Vielfalt....
PS: das graue im Hintergrund ist aber auch schön


----------



## firefox78 (10. Oktober 2008)

Okay dann sollte das also eher nicht sein. Mit dem Tretlager. 



Trompeten Paul schrieb:


> @Firefox78: Ist dein Vorbau von Dir nachträglich geändert oder Org. so? Dann wär das ja auch wieder ein Teil aus den endlosen Weiten der Cube Acid Vielfalt....
> PS: das graue im Hintergrund ist aber auch schön



Ich hatte den FSA Vorbau und den FSA Lenker so geliefert bekommen.
Mit würde mal interessieren ob die Händler die Räder umbauen oder die von Cube so geliefert werden. Beim ersten würde ich sagen, dass es dann unter Umständen bewusster Betrug wäre, weil die Räder ja doch recht detailiert beschrieben werden und beim zweiten wäre es eher so, dass man bei Cube mal nachschaut was noch so am Lager ist ;-P 

Sollen wir mal sammeln welche Mods es ab Werk hier schon gegeben hat? Bei mir wäre das dann:

- schwarze statt weisse Federgabel
- schwarzer statt schwarz weisser Scape Sattel
- Truvativ statt Schimano Kurbel
- FSA statt Ritchey Vobau 
- FSA statt Ritchey Lenker

Ich glaube das war das was ich gesehen habe und was man erkennen kann. 

Gruß
Foxy

PS: Das graue Tier im Hintergrund hat meine 14 Monate alte Tochter zu einem Hund degradiert. Als sie den Hottemax gesehen hat, meinte sie:" WaWaWa!" 
Damit meinte sie bisher immer Hunde jeder Größe und Farbe. Nun ja dieser hier ist halt größer und grau! *lach*


----------



## Blaustich (10. Oktober 2008)

Hat man eigentlich das Recht, Teile austauschen zu lassen, wenn sie nicht den Angaben von Cube entsprechen?
Weil ich hab keine Lust mit einer schwarzen Federgabel an meinem zukünftigen Acid in White Candy Blue zu fahren 

Unterscheiden sich eigentlich der Richey und der FSA Lenker? + Gleiche Frage für Truvativ und Shimano Kurbel.

MfG, Alex =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## In-Nomine (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke das wenn andere Teile dran sind das daran liegt, dass bei Cube nicht immer alle Teile im Lager sind. Und wenn die Ihren hohen Bestellzahlen nicht durch hohe Lieferzeiten beantworten wollen nehmen die halt was anderes. 

Ich denke aber auch das es schon "gleichwertige" Teile sind. Und wenn was Kaputt geht ??? Pfft wofür gibts denn die Garantie ?? Und wenns der Händler war zählt da auch die Garantie !

Aber warum sollte ein Händler daran was Schrauben ??? Die Zeit die er dafür benötigt von dem einen Bike was ab und an das andere dran ... Neee das Lohnt sich doch in dem Preissegment net ! Da ist ja die Arbeitszeit die das Umbauen braucht teurer wie die Materialersparnis. Schließlich reden wir hier net von SUPERDUPER Extreme FREAK Parts ... 

So Long 

Greez Stefan


----------



## firefox78 (10. Oktober 2008)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Unterscheiden sich eigentlich der Richey und der FSA Lenker? + Gleiche Frage für Truvativ und Shimano Kurbel.



Das würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Blaustich (10. Oktober 2008)

D.h. es kann sein, dass ich zum weißen Rahmen eine schwarze Gabel bekommen   Sehr schön...hoffentlich sind die richtigen Parts dran.
Naja, spätestens Montag werde ich wissen wie es ausschaut.

MfG, Alex =)


----------



## firefox78 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Alex.

ich habe ich auch erst gewundert und ein klein wenig geärgert. Aber mittlerweile bin ich über die Schwarze ganz froh. Das lenkt dann weniger vom Rahmen selber ab. Ist aber trotzdem stimmig im gesamt Eindruck. 

Aber, für den Fall dass du eine schwarze bekommst und dich mit Cube oder deinem Händler deswegen in Verbindung setzt, schreib uns mal bitte das Ergebniss der Unterhaltung. 

Das Problem ist scheinbar, dass wir alle zu geil auf unsere Bikes und dem Kram  sind, dass wir weitere Verzögerungen nicht durch tauschen und warten auf Lieferung der Tauschteile hinnehmen wollen *gg*


----------



## Würfelspiel (10. Oktober 2008)

so nun auch hier nochmal:

mein cube acid:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/8do8-1-jpg.html


----------



## Blaustich (10. Oktober 2008)

JUHUUUU! Endlich ist auch mein Acid gekommen 
[die Farben sind wegen dem Blitz und dem Kunstlicht etwas verfälscht...gehen in Wirklichkeit viel mehr in Richtung "Candy"  ]
http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc002751024x768vj5.jpg


----------



## firefox78 (10. Oktober 2008)

Scheinen beides schon die 2009er Versionen zu sein, oder?
Das White 'n' candy ist ja eindeutig, aber bei dem schwarzen würde ich das anhand der Hayes Bremsen sagen. 

Okay, dann erzählt mal in wie weit Eure Räder von den Werksangaben abweichen.

Gruß
Foxy


----------



## Blaustich (10. Oktober 2008)

Jep, meins ist die 2009er Version.
Abweichungen:
- schwarze Lenkergriffe statt weiß-schwarze
- schwarzer Sattel mit seitlicher weißer Fläche statt weißer Sattel mit seitlicher schwarzer Fläche

Der schwarze Sattel ist mir sogar lieber, nur bei den Lenkergriffen hätte ich gerne die anderen gehabt.


----------



## Würfelspiel (10. Oktober 2008)

ebenfalls 2009er.
abweichungen:
nur ein komplett schwarzer sattel statt ein schwarzer mit weißen flanken - soll mir recht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefox78 (10. Oktober 2008)

Na wenn das alles ist *gg*

Ich denke die Abweichungen bei den bisher vorgestellten Rädern, ergibt sich aus der späten Lieferung. Da wurden halt Reste verbaut. 
Oder seht Ihr das anders? Die ersten 2008er Acids werden wohl auch alle 
wie beschrieben geliefert worden sein oder?


----------



## Blaustich (10. Oktober 2008)

Gibt's eigentlich die Cube-Lenkergriffe auch einzeln zu kaufen? Wenn ja, wo?!

MfG, Alex =)


----------



## Würfelspiel (10. Oktober 2008)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Na wenn das alles ist *gg*
> 
> Ich denke die Abweichungen bei den bisher vorgestellten Rädern, ergibt sich aus der späten Lieferung. Da wurden halt Reste verbaut.
> Oder seht Ihr das anders? Die ersten 2008er Acids werden wohl auch alle
> wie beschrieben geliefert worden sein oder?



das ist schon möglich, aber du siehst ja: kleinere abweichungen gibt es auch jetzt schon, und meins ist mit sicherheit eines der ersten ausgelieferten 09er


----------



## Blades (11. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal meins.
Ebenfalls ein 2008.
Jedoch mit anderer Gabel ... einer Marzocchi Mx Pro Air.


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Oktober 2008)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich die Cube-Lenkergriffe auch einzeln zu kaufen? Wenn ja, wo?!
> 
> MfG, Alex =)



Ab und an bei ebay, oder vll kann ein CUBE-Händler die auch bestellen...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## firefox78 (11. Oktober 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> So hier mal meins.
> Ebenfalls ein 2008.
> Jedoch mit anderer Gabel ... einer Marzocchi Mx Pro Air.



Hast Du die selbst montiert, oder hast du eine "spezial" Edition vom Acid gekauft? Wenn Dus ie montiert hast, beschreib mal den Unterschied beim Fahren, bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (11. Oktober 2008)

Jup ich hab sie selber montiert weil mir die Dart 3 nach ca 2 Monaten Dauerbelastung einfach am A***h gegangen ist.
Erstmal ist die Marzocchi etwas leichter und zum zweiten ist sie einfach Geil da man die Vorspannung perfekt auf seinen bedarf einstellen kann.
Und der fehlende Pop-Lock ist auch nicht wirklich ein Problem.
Ich finde das sie um längen besser anspricht als die Dart3.
MfG MorTal


----------



## d.a.Danny (24. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein 09er Acid, bis auf die Gabel ist das Bike


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. Oktober 2008)

Cool, vor allem mit den weißen und blauen Akzenten (Bremssättel, Sattel...)


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## jonny jumper (27. Oktober 2008)

Hey, habe mir auch das Acid 2009 gegönnt Lässt sich super fahren. Allerdings hatte ich nach ca. 25 km hinten eine Acht in der Felge,bzw. Reifen. Und ich bin jetzt echt nicht extrem gefahren. Das sollte doch eigentlich nicht vorkommen?!Oder? Bin dann wieder zum Händler hin, nach 5 Tagen. Der meinte was vonwegen: Die Reifen sind mit dem Cube Logo blabla, von Cube aufgekauft und Materialfehler. Also im Endeffekt hatte der reifen eine unwucht! Hat mir dann einen neuen von Schwalbe aufgezogen. Trotz alledem ist eine leichte unwucht geblieben. Hat vielleicht noch einer probleme gehabt mit dem Bike?


----------



## Blaustich (27. Oktober 2008)

Unwucht hab ich bis jetzt noch keine - das einzige Problem ist die vordere Disc...wenn ich das Vorderrad andrehe, schleift sie ein wenig in regelmäßigen Abständen. Bei Kurvenfahrten ist das ganze aber recht extrem, sodass man es sehr deutlich hört.
Schädlich ist das aber nicht, oder?
Würde das nämlich gerne in Verbindung mit der Erstinspektion richten lassen...


----------



## firefox78 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Blaustich,

das Problem hatte ich mit meinem 2008er auch. 
Läst sich aber super beheben. Du löst die Schrauben (nicht entfernen) die die komplette  Bremse am Rahmen halten. 

Dann läst sich die Bremse einige Millimeter seitlich verschieben. Wenn du nun den Bremshebel betätigst zentriert sich die Bremse von selbst auf der Scheibe. 

Während die Bremse angezogen bleibt die Schrauben wieder festziehen und dann erst die Bremse lösen.

Nun sollte das Schleifen weg sein. 

Ich habe das unterwegs von der Arbeit nach hause gemacht. 
Vom Anhalten bis zum Weiterfahren 3 Minuten.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Blaustich (27. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp! 
Hoffentlich ist dann das Schleifen weg - werd's morgen mal ausprobieren.

MfG, Alex =)


----------



## firefox78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm.. ich gebe als VollNoob Tipps habe aber selber eine Frage. Und die hatte ich fast vergessen. 

Kann es sein, dass das Tretlager beim Acid08 kein Wasser mag? Also so gar kein Wasser? Ich bin Sonntag mit meinem Schwager SnakeEye hier in der Umgebung unterwegs gewesen. Waltrop, Brambauer und Lünen. 
Ich schweife ab. Naja, da die Tage zuvor nicht ohne Regen waren gab es auf der Strecke auch die eine oder andere Pfütze. Die haben uns aber nicht abgehalten da zu fahren wo wir wollten *gg* 

Nun ja und Minuten später hatte ich das Gefühl, das das Tretlager unrund läuft. Kann ich die Tretlager irgendwie abdichten? Und reagieren die tatsächlich so empfindlich auf Spritzwasser? Wieder ein paar Minuten später war es wieder weg.

Ich dachte erst, ich hätte irgenwas mit den Speichen und habe die Spannung geprüft, aber die waren wie immer. Und es knackste auch wenn mein Kai das HR angehoben hat und ich mit der Hand gekurbelt habe. 

Kennt das einer?


----------



## Blades (28. Oktober 2008)

Nö kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Vielleicht war ja irgendwas kleines in den Kettengliedern oder sonst so aber im normalfall macht Regen den Tretlagern nichts aus, man sollte es jedoch auch nicht in Wasser lagern xD.


----------



## Blades (28. Oktober 2008)

Sry für Doppelpost.

Aber ich hab da mal ne wichtige Frage wieviel Federweg darf man maximal in ein Acid (2008) verbauen ohne das die Geometrie komplett hinüber ist oder die Garantie erlöscht.
Ich bin momentan am überlegen ob ich mir eine Rock Shox Tora einbauen sollte 85mm-135mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronito (29. Oktober 2008)

Bei mehr als 80mm (Acid, Dart3) erlischt die Garantie.


----------



## Blades (29. Oktober 2008)

Aber der Rahmen ist doch der gleiche wie auch beim Ltd und das gibts ja schließlich auch mit mehr Federweg.


----------



## firefox78 (29. Oktober 2008)

Warum eigentlich?


----------



## Ronito (29. Oktober 2008)

Klick! Das wird wohl einfach eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme seitens Cube sein um sich gegen Schäden durch "wilde" Umbauten abzusichern.


----------



## Blades (29. Oktober 2008)

Hmpf son müll...
Jetzt hat ich mich schon so drauf gefreut im Gelände nen bissel am U-Turn zu drehen und noch mehr spaß zu haben....


----------



## Groudon (29. Oktober 2008)

naja ... du weißt ja nicht, wie viel der Rahmen an Federweg wirklich aushällt, wiel das Acid glaube ich nicht Double Butted Rohre hat und daher vlt bei 100mm und mehr wegbricht (was ich für Käse halte xD) ... habe bei mir aber auch vor in mein Bulls eine Gabel mit 80mm oder 100mm einzubauen und habe momentan noch 75mm (ich kann einen Rahmenbruch verschmerzen ... so doll ist der Rahmen nicht )


----------



## Blades (29. Oktober 2008)

Hm ich glaub dann wart ich noch was und bau nach Weihnachten meine Alte Bulls Enduro fürs härtere Gelände wieder zusammen wird mich nur ca 10 mal so teuer kommen


----------



## firefox78 (29. Oktober 2008)

Also muss ich mir vorstellen, dass bei einem zu tiefem Eintauchen die Winken nicht mehr stimmen und dann Last auf Teile des Rahmens kommt wo keine Last hingehört?


----------



## Blades (29. Oktober 2008)

Nicht nur beim Eintauchen auch im Ausgefederten zustand wird die Last anders verteillt wenn die Geometrie verändert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (29. Oktober 2008)

richtig ... aber es gibt auch leute, die fahren ne 130mm Gabel in nem Bike, wo vorher 80mm drinnen waren und NUTZEN dies ^^ kenn auch solche ^^


----------



## bm1507 (3. Dezember 2008)

Acid 2009


----------



## acid-driver (3. Dezember 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> Aber ich hab da mal ne wichtige Frage wieviel Federweg darf man maximal in ein Acid (2008) verbauen ohne das die Geometrie komplett hinüber ist oder die Garantie erlöscht.
> Ich bin momentan am überlegen ob ich mir eine Rock Shox Tora einbauen sollte 85mm-135mm.



das man das nicht darf, steht auf der cube seite. ich habe jedoch meinen CUBE-Händler angerufen und gefragt, ob ich ne REBA U-TURN einbauen kann. Der sagte, das sei kein problem und die garantie erlischt auch nicht.
Frag mal deinen Händler, ob der die Garantie irgendwie weiterlaufen lässt.

warum sollte mein rahmen das können und deiner nicht?

ach ja: @bm1507 sieht etwas zu groß aus dein bike, ist das absicht?


----------



## bm1507 (4. Dezember 2008)

mhmm ist ein 22" Rahmen liegt vielleicht auch an der Perspektive, dass es etwas groß wirkt  war auf jeden Fall Absicht


----------



## Blades (4. Dezember 2008)

hm 22 zoll ist aufjedenfall zugroß wenn du mit so niedrigem sattelfährst


----------



## bm1507 (4. Dezember 2008)

der is da grad so niedrig,weil das da grade angekommen und aufgebaut wurde  bisschen höher is der Sattel schon, aber ich wachs ja auch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (4. Dezember 2008)

bm1507 schrieb:


> der is da grad so niedrig,weil das da grade angekommen und aufgebaut wurde  bisschen höher is der Sattel schon, aber ich wachs ja auch noch...



sag das doch gleich 

das 09 design gefällt mir ganz gut, habe das schwarze in 08.

so ziemlich als erstes ist dieser gelbe aufkleber allerdings abgekommen


----------



## bm1507 (4. Dezember 2008)

jaa der ist inzwischen schon ab  der sieht einfach mal blöd aus


----------



## Blades (4. Dezember 2008)

Hm ich hab meinen noch drauf aber durch den ganzen matsch der am rad klebt sieht man den nit mehr ^^


----------



## mrpetere (5. Dezember 2008)

Apropos Sattelhöhe: ich habe mein 22´ ACID mit eine 40er Sattelstütze nachgerüstet, da ich die vorhandene über 4cm über das Limit heraus ziehen mußte!


----------



## Trompeten Paul (8. Dezember 2008)

Zum Thema Federgabel: Die Geometrie muss auch für 100mm Gabeln ausgelegt sein, da in dem 2009 Sondermodell ja so eine drin ist. (2008 müsste man mal schaun). Cube wird kaum einen andren Rahmen dafür verwendet haben.


----------



## Fantathebottle (30. Dezember 2008)

Soderle,

ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.

Hab derzeit schon das 2. Prob mit meiner Hayes. Zuerst war es ja die verzogene Bremszange vom VR, nun ist es der Haltbolzen des Bremsgriffes des HR. Sowas nervt einfach. Denkst nix böses, bremst und auf einmal haste nen losen Bremsgriff in der Hand 
Muss denn jetzt erstmal zum Händler und schaun, ob der sowas da hat *nörgel*

Ansonsten läuft das Rad super. Bis auf eine kleine Unwucht im Hinterrad. Obs die Felge ist oder doch vielleicht nur der Mantel, kann ich noch nich sagen. 

Der kalten dunklen Jahreszeit entsprechend hab ich meine Beleuchtung auch wieder aufmunioniert. Hab meine alte Sigma Sport Mirage aus dem Keller gekramt und zusätzlich noch den Evo X Scheinwerfer angebastelt. Demnach sind jetzt 2 Scheinwerfer am Lenker montiert. Einer mit 6 Watt und einer mit 10 Watt. Für die Stadt bzw. wenn man abends von der Arbeit kommt, ist es ideal. 
Obwohl, ich glaub die Mirage is ja nich STVO-Zugelassen oder???  *chch

Also wünsch euch schon mal nen guten Rutsch.

Der Fanta


----------



## bm1507 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
ich hatte auch, bzw habe ein Problem mit meiner Hayes. 
Anfangs hat sie am Bremsklotz geschliffen. Habe aber im Internet eine Anleitung gefunden um sie neu auszurichten. Darauf ist mir die Bremsflüssigkeit ausgelaufen 
Naja zum Händler gefahren hat er mir die Bremsflüssigkeit wieder aufgefüllt.
Die Bremse schleift allerdings immer noch, ganz leich beim geradeaus fahren und relativ stark wenn ich schnell eine Kurve fahre.
Nachdem ich es dem Händler erzählte meinte er nur: "Ja das ist normal, liegt an der stabilität der Gabel." 
Stimmt das?
Schleift eure Bremse auch?

Ebenfalls nen guten Rutsch


----------



## Blaustich (30. Dezember 2008)

Anfangs hat meine Hayes nicht geschleift, jedoch ging's dann nach ca. 100km mit Quietsch-Geräuschen los. Mittlerweile schleift sie ununterbrochen - besonders stark jedoch in Kurvenfahrten. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich noch nicht bei der Erstinspektion war (die soll ich nach den ersten 200km machen [laut Händler] - nun hab ich schon 300-400  ). Hab mal gelesen, dass man die beiden Befestigungsschrauben der Bremse am Rahmen/an der Gabel leicht lockern, dann den Bremshebel ziehen, angezogen lassen und währenddessen wieder die Schrauben festdrehen soll - somit werden die Bremsen neu ausgerichtet  Hab das allerdings noch nicht probiert, da ich keinen Drehmomentschlüssel habe und ich Angst habe die Schrauben zu locker anzuziehen bzw. sie zu überdrehen...

MfG, Alex

P.s.: Dass das Schleifverhalten von der Gabel abhängt, kann ich mir aber auch vorstellen - das würde das stärkere Schleifen in Kurvenfahrten erklären.


----------



## firefox78 (30. Dezember 2008)

Alex,

dafür brauchst du keinen Drehmomentschlüssel.
Das geht auch so. Und wenn du den Innensechskant nicht mit einem Rohr verlängerst, dann wirst du die Schrauben auch nicht überdrehen. 

Ich hab das nun schon an drei Rädern glaube ich gemacht. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## acid-driver (30. Dezember 2008)

das kommt allerdings auf das geschick des bastlers an.

der hier konnte es nicht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=373173&highlight=neue+gabel

ich kanns auch, du auch, sind wir schonmal zwei.

daraus kann man aber nicht schließen, das es jeder kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantathebottle (30. Dezember 2008)

Das "Klingeln" der Hayes Bremsen habe ich auch. Werd das mit dem Justieren auch mal so probieren. Was soll schon groß passiern??? oO

Aber ich denke mal, sowie einige Teile "verschlissen" sind bzw. starke Verschleisserscheinungen zeigen, werd ich die wohl gegen andere tauschen. ZB die Gabel und die Bremsen. Bei den Bremsen werd ich wohl mal irgendwann zu Magura wechseln...

Schaun mer mal.

So long

Der Fanta


----------



## bm1507 (30. Dezember 2008)

"Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich noch nicht bei der Erstinspektion war (die soll ich nach den ersten 200km machen [laut Händler] - nun hab ich schon 300-400  ). "

Wenn du die Erstinspektion nicht durchführst, erlischt die Garantie deines Fahrrades.
Hat mir der Cube Händler erzählt 
Also führe sie lieber noch durch, sonst hast du vielleicht später ein Problem...


----------



## Blaustich (30. Dezember 2008)

bm1507 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Erstinspektion nicht durchführst, erlischt die Garantie deines Fahrrades.


Sind (sagen wir mal) 350km noch im Rahmen der Erstinspektion? Werd morgen gleich mal einen Termin ausmachen müssen...


----------



## Fantathebottle (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiss nich.

Mein Händler meinte die Erstinspektion nach einem Monat. Soweit ich weiss ohne Kilometerbegrenzung....


----------



## ridculy (31. Dezember 2008)

Bei meinem Cube Acid 2009 war direkt nach Lieferung die Hinterrad Bremse defekt, der Schlauch wollte nicht halten und es spritze Bremsflüssigkeit raus. Musste also direkt zum Händler zurück, jetzt läuft es aber bis auf ganz leichte Geräusche an der Vorderradbremse.


----------



## bm1507 (1. Januar 2009)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Sind (sagen wir mal) 350km noch im Rahmen der Erstinspektion? Werd morgen gleich mal einen Termin ausmachen müssen...



bei meinem Stevens vorher stand: Durchführung der Erstinspektion nach 3 Monaten oder nach 300Km 

vielleicht ist es bei Cube ja genau so


----------



## ridculy (1. Januar 2009)

Hier mein neues Cube Acid 2009 :







Wie gesagt war die Bremse sofort defekt, ansonsten hat es als kleine Besonderheit einen Schwarzen Sattel.


----------



## Fantathebottle (1. Januar 2009)

Das sind aber auch andere Bremssättel (die von den white/apple Bikes), oder???

Dein Sattel is aber auch arg tief, oder täuscht das??? oO


----------



## firefox78 (1. Januar 2009)

Das Rad Ridculy ist erst ein paar Tage alt. Wir konnten noch keine Ausfahrt machen. Daher ist das Rad quasi noch gar nicht eingestellt und der Sattel in Auslieferposition ;-)

Und die Bremssättel sind bei den schwarzen 2009er Bikes weiß. Da unterscheidet Cube nicht. Ich hätte die gerne an meinem 2008 White'n'Apple *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridculy (1. Januar 2009)

Doch der Sattel ist eingestellt, vieleicht noch nicht ganz perfekt, aber ich bin ja auch nicht allzugroß. White und Apple gibt es ja nicht alls 2009er


----------



## acid-driver (1. Januar 2009)

dann hast du'n zu großen rahmen


----------



## Fantathebottle (1. Januar 2009)

Hast du dann ne größere Rahmengröße genommen?? Was issn das für eine??? oO

Find auch, das die weißen Sättel schon chef-mäßig irgendwie aussehen. *hm*

Das sind aber auch Hayes Bremsen oder???


----------



## ridculy (1. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dann hast du'n zu großen rahmen


Ist 18zoll/45cm bei 1.72m sollte der eigentlich ok sein, es kann aber sein das ich den Sattel leicht falsch eingestellt habe, für mich hat es gepasst.


----------



## Fantathebottle (1. Januar 2009)

Andere Frage:

Gibts eigentlich auch Semi-Click-Pedale??? Also eine Seite normale Pedale und die andere Seite Clickies???


----------



## acid-driver (1. Januar 2009)

ja, gibts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrpetere (2. Januar 2009)

Fantathebottle schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> 
> Gibts eigentlich auch Semi-Click-Pedale??? Also eine Seite normale Pedale und die andere Seite Clickies???



Gibt von Shimano 2-3 Varianten. ich habe auf meinem ACID die PD-M 324 und auf dem RR die PD-A 530 von Shimano. Nachdem ich beide Räder auch im Alltag nutze macht das Sinn - würde nicht anderes verwenden. Sicher sind die ein paar Gramm schwerer als nur Klickies und man muß evtl. das Pedal beim Einstieg drehen, aber das ist kein Problem!!


----------



## Fantathebottle (3. Januar 2009)

Danke erstmal, mrpetere. Das Semi-Clickies natürlich "Nachteile" gegenüber normalen Click-Pedalen haben, is ja klar. Will ja das Rad auch auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nutzen und da bringt es mir nix, wenn ich nur Clickies dran hab. Die Semi-Lösung is da die Beste, find ich.

Der Fanta


----------



## acid-driver (3. Januar 2009)

du könntest auch normale clickies nehmen und dort pedalplatten aufmontieren. die kannst du je nach bedarf an- und abbauen


----------



## klavlaxd (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mit meinem Acid 08 dieses Jahr einen einfachen Transalp fahren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich (95 kg) an meinem Rad (bis jetzt noch fast alles Grundausstattug: Dart 3, BR-M485 Disc) noch was ändern sollte. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine gute & günstige Federgabel/Bremsen Kombination empfehlen?

Sind alle hinten bei 160 Scheiben geblieben? Ich würde gerne hinten min. 180 fahren.

Hat jemand vorne 100mm Federweg?

Gruß 

klav


----------



## Blaustich (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bräuchte dringend Hilfe, da die derzeitige Kälte (ca. -10°) meiner Federgabel (Dart 3) sehr zu schaffen macht.
Sobald die Temp. unter 0° ist fängt die Gabel an zu versteifen und federt auch nur noch sehr langsam aus. Bei -10° kann ich im Prinzip genauso gut eine Starrgabel fahren 
Mein Acid ist gerade erst in der Erstinspektion gewesen und wurde von meinem Händler geölt - Defekte hatte sie nicht.

>> Ist das normal, dass die Gabel bei diesen Temps kaum noch reagiert???

EDIT: Möchte auch in den Sommerferien eine Trans-Alp machen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps, was ich umbauen sollte? (fahre derzeit die Grundausstattung des '09er Acid). Ich denke, dass ich auf jeden Fall bessere Reifen (z.B. Schalbe Albert) brauchen werde, oder?


----------



## acid-driver (13. Januar 2009)

klavlaxd schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich will mit meinem Acid 08 dieses Jahr einen einfachen Transalp fahren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich (95 kg) an meinem Rad (bis jetzt noch fast alles Grundausstattug: Dart 3, BR-M485 Disc) noch was ändern sollte.
> 
> ...



also.
ich habe gehört, dass die bremse nicht so dolle ist. ich habe mir die juicy seven gekauft. hinten ist mittlerweile ne alligator windcutter dran in 160mm. die bremst besser, als die 185mm vorne... außerdem ist der rahmen von cube aus nur bis 160mm freigegeben.

als federgabel fahre ich eine reba mit u turn (85-115mm)

auch hier setzt cube aber grenzen, denn laut deren garantiebedingungen darf man nur gabel mit dem federweg einbauen, wie original drin waren...

meine dart3 hatte aber 100mm von daher geht die reba denke ich in ordnung.

zu dem anderen: ich kann mit den smart sam auch nichts anfangen. habe aktuell racing ralph drauf, die sind mir aber zu schnell abgefahren.

ach ja: bilder sind in meinem album 
werde mich mal nach nobby nic oder mountainking umsehen.


----------



## Blades (13. Januar 2009)

Also ich liebe den Smart Sam.
Bisher konnte ich alles damit fahren.
Die Nobbys haben für meinen Geschmack einen viel zu hohen verschleiß und den Racing Ralph mach ich mir nur im Sommer hinten drauf.
Der Smarty hat mich bisher allerdings am besten überzeugt (2.25), vorallem jetzt bei dem ganzem Schneechaos.
MfG MorTal


----------



## acid-driver (13. Januar 2009)

naja, wie gesagt, ich kam mit meinen im dreck nicht zurecht. kein grip etc.

hatte auch schon 2 pannen mit dem teil...

aber jedem das seine...


----------



## Blaustich (15. Januar 2009)

Dass man mit den Smart Sam kaum Grip hat, ist mir auch in manchen Situationen aufgefallen: sobald ich in den Wiegetritt gehe, dreht manchmal hinten das Hinterrad durch (selbst auf Asphalt - auf Waldboden geht's grad noch). Bei Schneefahrten rutschen sie auch mal gerne kräftig zur Seite weg 

*Nochmal wegen meiner Gabel (Dart 3): Ist das normal, dass die nach ca. 1Std. bei Minusgraden anfängt zu versteifen?*


----------



## mrpetere (15. Januar 2009)

Auch ich "oute" mich als Freund des SmartSam: sehr geiler Allround- Reifen, welcher sicherlich in manchen Situationen etwas überfordert ist, aber für meine Zwecke (30% Asphalt, 30% Waldwege, 20% SingleTrails - rest gemischt mit Schlamm, Schnee etc.)  genau richtig ist. Ich bin neulich 85km auf der Straße unterwegs gewesen und auch da war er (allerdings Luftdruck auf max.) völlig OK. Im Gelände Luftdruck runter und alles wird gut! Und bisher 1200km pannenfrei!!

Zur Dart 3. auch bei meiner Gabel ist bei solchen Temperaturen kaum ein Ein- bzw. Austauchen festzustellen. Schau ich mir in Ruhe an, wenn es mal wärmer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (15. Januar 2009)

also die dart2 war ja ne gabel mit elastomeren, die haben sich im winter versteift.

die dart3 hat links ne stahlfeder und rechts ne öldämpfung. eigentlich dürfte da nix versteifen...


----------



## Blaustich (15. Januar 2009)

Aber Öl kann doch mit der Temperatur auch seine Viskosität ändern, oder? [Ist zumindest bei den Stoßdämpfern von meinem Modellauto so^^]. Wenn das echt nicht normal ist, muss ich mal meinen Händler anrufen - bin nämlich vor der Inspektion (inkl. "Gabel-Ölung") auch mal bei ca. 0° gefahren und da wurde sie nicht steifer...


----------



## acid-driver (15. Januar 2009)

ist das erst nach der inspektion passiert? und da hat der händler schon neues lö in die gabel gemacht???

vlt hat er zuviel reingetan...


----------



## Nuub (15. Januar 2009)

Ist bei meiner Dart3 aber genauso 
Ein- und ausfedern wird immer weniger +g+ zumindest bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## Blaustich (15. Januar 2009)

Was genau mein Händler gemacht hat, weiß ich leider nicht - auf dem Werkstattzettel steht bei der Gabel nur "geölt". Die Ölmenge sollte aber stimmen, da ja bei Normaltemperatur alles normal ist.

Aber wenn andere Lete hier auch dieses "Problem" haben, wird es wahrscheinlich bei der Dart3 normal sein...naja, muss man mit leben.


----------



## BlackAcid (15. Januar 2009)

Ich habe vor mir das Cube Acid 09 grey/black zu kaufen. Jedoch gibts bei dem Händler bei mir in der Gegend kein Cube Fahrrad um die Größe auszuprobieren 
Ich bin 170 groß und meine Schritthöhe liegt bei 85cm!
Also eher ein 18" oder kleiner? Es scheint mir so als ob bei ridculy 18" für seine Größe zu groß ist ...


----------



## acid-driver (15. Januar 2009)

ja, das rad von ridiculy ist definitiv zu groß!


----------



## ridculy (15. Januar 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mir das Cube Acid 09 grey/black zu kaufen. Jedoch gibts bei dem Händler bei mir in der Gegend kein Cube Fahrrad um die Größe auszuprobieren
> Ich bin 170 groß und meine Schritthöhe liegt bei 85cm!
> Also eher ein 18" oder kleiner? Es scheint mir so als ob bei ridculy 18" für seine Größe zu groß ist ...



Ich als voll noob hatte nur den Sattel zu tief eingestellt.
Mitlerweile habe ich den Sattel doch schon deutlich höher.
Der Lecker kann vieleicht noch ein kleines Stück tiefer, ansonsten finde ich das 18" für mich voll ok. 
Ist wirklich nicht zu groß.


----------



## BlackAcid (15. Januar 2009)

@ridculy
kannst du vllt noch ein Bild reinstellen, wie der Sattel jetzt bei dir aussieht?
(nur wenn du zufällig ein Bild auf deinem Pc hast)
Wollte mir morgen das Acid bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridculy (15. Januar 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> @ridculy
> kannst du vllt noch ein Bild reinstellen, wie der Sattel jetzt bei dir aussieht?
> (nur wenn du zufällig ein Bild auf deinem Pc hast)
> Wollte mir morgen das Acid bestellen



Muss mal morgen ein Bild machen , habe noch keins mit veränderten Sattel.


----------



## BlackAcid (15. Januar 2009)

@ridculy
Schaffst du das vor 15 uhr?
Das wäre Perfekt


----------



## ridculy (15. Januar 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> @ridculy
> Schaffst du das vor 15 uhr?
> Das wäre Perfekt



Wird schwer da ich morgen nicht am Rechner bin. Interne Schulungen.


----------



## BlackAcid (15. Januar 2009)

mhh Mist....
Aber du bist dir sicher, dass ich mit meinen 1.70 und hohem sattel, ohne das es doof aussieht auf ein 18" passe?


----------



## ridculy (15. Januar 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> mhh Mist....
> Aber du bist dir sicher, dass ich mit meinen 1.70 und hohem sattel, ohne das es doof aussieht auf ein 18" passe?



Ich bin 1.72m, es gibt doch im Internet ein Kalkulator dafür ? Ansonsten ab zum Händler.


----------



## the donkey (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hatte mein Acid schonmal in einem anderen Thread!
Aber ich glaub hier paßt es besser.
Ein 08 als Customaufbau
Genutzt als Winterrad und um zur Arbeit zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridculy (16. Januar 2009)

Hier das Bild, habe es heute morgen mit meinem Handy gemacht, desswegen ist die Qualität nicht ganz so toll.
Die Spacer unterm Lenker müssen meiner Meinung noch raus.


----------



## BlackAcid (16. Januar 2009)

Danke
Werde mir dann auch das 18" bestellen^^
Ps: Was meinst du mit Spacer?


----------



## ridculy (16. Januar 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> Danke
> Werde mir dann auch das 18" bestellen^^
> Ps: Was meinst du mit Spacer?



Unter dem Lenker sind noch spacer die den Lenker um 2 cm erhöhen die sollte man noch entfernen können.


----------



## BlackAcid (17. Januar 2009)

So das Acid ist bestellt...
Habe jedoch festgestellt, dass man kein Schutzblech montieren kann, außer so ein spezielles extrem hässliches
Hab ich da eine Falschinfo?
Was für ein Schutzblech habt ihr?^^


----------



## ridculy (17. Januar 2009)

Habe das SKS Dirtboard vorn (Shockboard) und hinten (XtraDry). Sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus und funktioniert super. Und kostet so um die 20 Euro beides zusammen.


----------



## firefox78 (17. Januar 2009)

Ohne Werbunf machen zu wollen, die SKS-Teile findest du hier: 

http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=de&a=range&r=mudguards&s=performance

Aber was für ein Schutzblech hast du dir den vorgestellt? Im Normalfall solltest du ja auch ohne auskommen *gg*


----------



## BlackAcid (17. Januar 2009)

und alle diese Schutzbleche würde passen an die Federgabel?
Das Problem ist ja, dass dort keine Schraube vorhanden ist


----------



## firefox78 (17. Januar 2009)

Es wird von unten in das Loch des Steuerrohrs eine Haltekralle eingebracht und durch die Schraube, die den Halter des Bleches hält gespreizt. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## ridculy (18. Januar 2009)

Der Smart Sam in Kombination mit Eis und dann noch die erste größere Spritztour mit seinem Rad kann schon wehtun.


----------



## Blaustich (18. Januar 2009)

Hab's mir schon fast gedacht, dass die Smart Sam nicht die tollsten für eine Trans-Alp sind. Aber die Entscheidung, welche Reifen es dann werden, muss ich mir wahrscheinlich bis nächstes Jahr aufheben, weil der Geldbeutel für die Alpenüberquerung diesen Sommer voraussichtlich zu klein ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackAcid (18. Januar 2009)

@Stephan
Kann man diese Haltekralle einzeln kaufen & wenn ja wo?
Und kann man dann jedes x-beliebiges Schutzblech anbauen?


----------



## firefox78 (18. Januar 2009)

Diese Kralle lag bei meinem Schutzblech bei. Es ist auch eher sowas wie ein Dübel *schmunzel*. Die Funktionsweise ist auf jedenfall die selbe. 
Wenn du das Shockblade von SKS kaufst, liegt alles für die Montage bei.


----------



## ridculy (18. Januar 2009)

Die Montage war auch sehr einfach nachdem man das Dübelprinzip verstanden hatte.


----------



## acid-driver (18. Januar 2009)

warum baut ihr euch überhaupt diesen ganzen schutzblech - kram an?


----------



## ridculy (18. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> warum baut ihr euch überhaupt diesen ganzen schutzblech - kram an?



Ich fahre mit dem Rad auch zur Arbeit und habe keine Lust komplett versaut auf der Arbeit auf zutauchen.


----------



## BlackAcid (18. Januar 2009)

geht mir genauso
aber ich finde die Schutzbleche von diesem Herstellter nicht sehr schön, desshalb hatte ich vor mir dieses Teil einzeln zu kaufen und iwie mit einem normalen Schutzblech an meinem acid zu montieren^^


----------



## ridculy (18. Januar 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> geht mir genauso
> aber ich finde die Schutzbleche von diesem Herstellter nicht sehr schön, desshalb hatte ich vor mir dieses Teil einzeln zu kaufen und iwie mit einem normalen Schutzblech an meinem acid zu montieren^^



Ein normales Schutzblech kann problematisch werden bei einer Federgabel.


----------



## firefox78 (18. Januar 2009)

Jo, und vor allen Dingen da es keine Aufnahmen für das normale Schutzblech gibt. 
Sag mal BlackAcid, aber warum hast du dir kein Treckingrad geholt? Das würde eher passen dann. 
Wenn du starre Schmutzfänger an das Bike klatscht dann kannst du mit dem Bike nicht mehr ins Gelände. Ich fahre auch mit meinem zur Arbeit und daher dieses Plastikgedöns. Aber es sind die besten die ich gesehen habe. Und es funktioniert. Bei schönem Wetter sind die ab und ich spare mit Spott und Gewicht. Auch wenn das Gewicht nicht weiter ins Gewicht fällt *gg* 

Aber mit verlaub, wer starre Schutzbleche an ein richtiges Mountainbike montiert, der ist 1. hier falsch glaube ich und 2. hat er keinen Geschmack, dafür 3. einen an der Klatsche. (nicht böse gemeint)

Überleg dir das nochmal lieber.


----------



## BlackAcid (19. Januar 2009)

Wie kannst du ein Trekkingrad mit einem Mtb vergleichen???
Ich fahre nun mal ca 50% mit dem Fahrrad auf der Straße. Es ist meiner Meinung auch Schwachsin zu sagen ein Mtb sei nur ein Sportgerät. Ich brauche nun einmal ein Schutzblech und eins, welches auch einigermaßen schön aussieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefox78 (19. Januar 2009)

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Soweit ist das mal klar. Aber beim Mountainbike würde ich auch sagen "form follows funktion". Und die starren Bleche scheinen weder der Form noch der Funktion an einem MTB gerecht zu werden. 

Ich meine mach was du willst, es ist dein Bike, dein Geld und du musst dich erklären. *gg*


----------



## BlackAcid (19. Januar 2009)

Meinst du mit starrem ein metallschutzblech, oder ein normales Platikschutzblech???
Meiner Meinung nach ist es hässlich und meine Meinung zählt ja wohl für den Kauf .... ich habe schon mehrere gefragt und sie stimmen mir alle zu. Aber das gehört hier ja eigentlich nicht hin, denn meine Frage war ja nur nach Alternativen zu diesem Schutzblech
Aber danke an alle, die mir bis hierhin weitergeholfen haben


----------



## ridculy (19. Januar 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> Meinst du mit starrem ein metallschutzblech, oder ein normales Platikschutzblech???
> Meiner Meinung nach ist es hässlich und meine Meinung zählt ja wohl für den Kauf .... ich habe schon mehrere gefragt und sie stimmen mir alle zu. Aber das gehört hier ja eigentlich nicht hin, denn meine Frage war ja nur nach Alternativen zu diesem Schutzblech
> Aber danke an alle, die mir bis hierhin weitergeholfen haben



Welches Schutzblech willst du dir den kaufen? Vieleicht haben wir ja hier ein Missverständniss.


----------



## acid-driver (19. Januar 2009)

macht euch doch nen schutzblech - fred auf


----------



## BlackAcid (20. Januar 2009)

mal was anderes, habt ihr ne Narbendynamo?
Oder darf so etwas nicht an ein Mtb?


----------



## acid-driver (20. Januar 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> mal was anderes, habt ihr ne Narbendynamo?
> Oder darf so etwas nicht an ein Mtb?




autsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackAcid (20. Januar 2009)

Was habt ihr eig. alle???
Nur weil man sich nen Mtb kauft, muss man doch nicht gleich so nen Freak sein, der das Fahrrad nur zum Biken nutzt!?
Ich fahre seit ich 9 bin ein Mtb und benutze die nur für die Straße. 
Jetzt aber habe ich mir eins gekauft um mit meiner Freundin im Deister regelmäßig zu fahren. Jedoch hab ich nicht das Geld mir 2 Fahrräder zu kaufen, 1.für den Schulweg und 1 für die Freizeit.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## acid-driver (20. Januar 2009)

ok, mal ernsthaft 

wenn du das geld hast, dir einen nabendynamo einspeichen zu lassen, kannst du dir auch auch nen schulfahrrad kaufen. 
son olles hollandrad...kann ruhig mal umgeschmissen werden, licht hats auch und schutzbleche sowie so.
hatte ich als schüler auch und man kann sein mtb fahren ohne im narben(dynamos) zuzufügen...


----------



## BlackAcid (20. Januar 2009)

Ich benutze nun einmal mein Fahrrad mehr im Alltäglich gebrach. Wozu kauf ich mir ein teure Mtb, wenn ich damit nur 1 mal die woche in Wald fahre, aber 6 tage die Woche nen olles Schrottfahrrad benutze?
Man möchte sein Fahrrad auch zeign 
Ich glaub für solche Sachen bin ich hier iwie im falschen Forum. Hier schreibt man wohl nur rein, wenn man seine Federgabel zu einer 500 gabel tunt
Aber für so ganz allgemeine Sachen wird man hier gleich fast ausgelacht 
"AUTSCH"


----------



## firefox78 (20. Januar 2009)

Mensch BLackAcid.

Du fragst hier Sachen die auch klingen könnten wie: "Sehr geehrter Porsche-Verkäufer welche Anhängerkupplung empfehlen Sie mit für meinen 911 Turbo?
Und wieviel Zuladung habe ich im hinten im Kofferraum?"

Das war das was ich ein paar Posts vorher meinte, mit Falsch hier sein. 

Gruß
FireFox


----------



## Duempelhuber (20. Januar 2009)

War heute bei meinem Händler und hab mir auch ein Acid 09 white/blue gekauft.

Konnte nur im Laden ne kurze Runde drehen, aber trotzdem tolles Bike.
Bildchen gibts morgen (wenn ich es abhole).


----------



## BlackAcid (20. Januar 2009)

@ all
Gebe euch recht, war echt nur so Kleinkramscheiß (der mir halt zurzeit durch die Gedanken geht) 
Naja Fotos gibts in 2 wochen, bis dahin werd ich mich erstmal nicht mehr melden


----------



## bigzet (24. Januar 2009)

hier mal mein 09 modell, is mein erstes bike überhaupt und macht übel spaß zu radeln....


----------



## acid-driver (24. Januar 2009)

ich seh nix?


----------



## bigzet (24. Januar 2009)

ich bekomms net hin, fehler beim hochladen! was tun?


----------



## acid-driver (24. Januar 2009)

lads ins fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigzet (24. Januar 2009)

ich weis, hochladen wird abgebrochen! was kann man tun?


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. Januar 2009)

bigzet schrieb:


> ich weis, hochladen wird abgebrochen! was kann man tun?



Vll Flashversion erneuern (oder das Formular dadrunter benutzen, da geht's ohne)


----------



## acid-driver (24. Januar 2009)

wie groß ist das bild?
es muss unter 2000kb sein


----------



## bigzet (24. Januar 2009)

ahhh
is über 2000kb sch....
muss erstmal weg, versuch das später nochmal....


----------



## bigzet (24. Januar 2009)

das war meine erste schlammige ausfahrt! jetzt spinnt aber mein vorderer umwerfer rum, mal schauen was die profies vom laden sagen....
trotzdem geiles bike


----------



## firefox78 (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe seit ein paar Tagen das Problem, dass wenn ich die Pedale in die horizontale bringe und beide gleichmnäßig belast, es kurz knackt oder knirscht. Das knacken ist auch mit dem Händen nachvollziehbar. Sobald die Kurbeln gegeneindander belasten werden merkt man mit den Händen auch, dass sich beide Pedale um den Bruchteil eines Grads nach unten bewegen. Ich hab nun sorge, dass die Kurbelgarnitur im Arsch ist. 
Das Trettlager scheint in Ordnung zu sein. 

Bei Fahren kommt entsprechend das Geräusch wenn eine der Kurbeln aus der 12Uhr Stellung mit Druck nach vorn bzw. unten getreten wird. Ist echt lästig. 

Was kann das sein? Sitzt eine der Kurbeln nicht richtig? Schrauben sind fest. Kein seitliches Spiel spürbar. Die Pedale sind es nicht weil ich auf die Kurbelarme drücke um es zu reproduzieren. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2009)

abschrauben, fetten, wieder dranbauen


----------



## firefox78 (28. Januar 2009)

Hi Acid,

an welcher Stelle fetten? Ich kann ja nicht einfach die komplette Kurbelganitur in Fett Wälzen. *gg* 
Ich denke dort wo die Kurbelarme auf der Kurbelachse sitzen?


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2009)

ich würde beide kurbeln abziehen. 
dann den groben dreck entfernen.
dann das lager fetten (dreh mal dran..)
und dann noch da, wo du gerade meintest.

evlt reicht es aber auch schon einfach mal ein wenig wd40 draufzusprühen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuerfelfreund (31. Januar 2009)

mein würfel!!!
2007 er model
rigida taurus (weiss)
tektro auriga (weiss)


----------



## mrpetere (1. Februar 2009)

"Zeigt her eure ACID´s, zeigt her eure Schuh....!"

Here we go! Nachdem neulich hier ein längere Diskussion um die Länge der Sattelstütze entbrannt war, liefer ich hiermit neuen "Zündstoff"!


----------



## Nuub (2. Februar 2009)

wuerfelfreund schrieb:


> mein würfel!!!
> 2007 er model
> rigida taurus (weiss)
> tektro auriga (weiss)



Die vordere Bremsleitung würde ich aber schnell näher an die Gabel bringen_!!_
Wenn du dich damit irgendwo verhängst beim fahren..


----------



## Fabian93 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich bin seit Dienstag im genuss des neuen Cube Acid 2009

Ich brauch aber noch neue Reifen...


----------



## obelix181 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen  Ich bin auch seit dem 04.02.09 stolzer Besitzer eines Acid Cube 2009 in Candy Blue


----------



## BlackAcid (8. Februar 2009)

Ich bin seit Montag auch Besitzer eines Cube Acid (black/grey)
Jedoch bin ich mit einigen Sachen nicht zufrieden. Meine Bremse schleift leicht, Bremsen quietschen und meine Federgabel macht manchmal metallische geräusche
Habt ihr auch solche Probleme??? Oder wisst ihr wie man sie beheben kann?
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (8. Februar 2009)

bremse richtig justieren (schrauben lockern, Bremse anziehen dabei schrauben festziehen, bremshebel loslassen -> beläge stellen sich automatisch nach)

bremse quietscht liegt wohl an den Belägen oder daran, dass sie noch nicht richtig eingefahren ist und die metallischen Geräusche der Gabel könnten vlt uahc von der Bremsscheibe kommen, da die Dart 3 nicht die steifeste Gabel am Markt ist =P


----------



## Fabian93 (8. Februar 2009)

Also meine Bremse schleift auch und ich hab in einem Gang ein clickern
Naj muss eh in die erste Inspektion,habe die 100km schon hinter mir gelassen


----------



## Duempelhuber (8. Februar 2009)

So, hier mal mein Acid.
Bisher leider noch nicht gefahren.






Grüße


----------



## Fabian93 (8. Februar 2009)

Auch vom H&S in Bonn?


----------



## Duempelhuber (8. Februar 2009)

Ne, Fun&Bike aus Heidenheim an der Brenz.


----------



## Blaustich (9. Februar 2009)

Das Acid gefällt mir mit der silbernen Kurbel irgendwie viel besser - hast du dir die silbernen "wünschen" können oder hat die Cube einfach so dranmontiert??


----------



## Duempelhuber (9. Februar 2009)

Die silberne Kurbel war schon dran.

100% Bike von der Stange


----------



## wickedstyle (14. Februar 2009)

Edit!


----------



## Henning_91 (22. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute ich hab mal ne frage und zwar ich wollte mir die Nobby Nic von Schwalbe drauf ziehen kann ich da eigentlich die 2.25 nehmen??? 

Ist übrigens das 2009er Modell und alles standart

Sorry ich bin noch anfänger also bitte nicht wundern


----------



## mrpetere (22. Februar 2009)

Sollte klappen - bei mir sind zwar die SmartSam drauf, aber auch in 2,25 - allerdings ist dann nicht mehr viel Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark2308 (2. März 2009)

kein problem habe ich auch drauß Paßt hervoragend


----------



## wickedstyle (8. März 2009)

Bike meiner Freundin, vielen Dank an Khujand


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. März 2009)

Juniors Bike nach einem kleinem Update. Die Pedale werden zu Beginn der Rennen wieder gegen Klickies ausgetauscht.


----------



## Kaprado (15. März 2009)

was sagt ihr zu den Hayes Stroker Ryde Disc Bremsen?

Und was sind das fuer zx24 Felgen die ich da auf dem Bild seh.


----------



## Fantathebottle (15. März 2009)

Find die Discs zum kotzen. 

Bremswirkung solala, Quali-Probs (Haltebolzen vom Bremsgriff der HR-Bremse weggeflogen; Verzogener Bremssattel der VR-Bremse), Klingel der Scheiben ohne Ende.

Sobald es geht werd ich auf ne Louise umsteigen.... Besser is...

Meine Meinung... ^^


----------



## zykone (15. März 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Juniors Bike nach einem kleinem Update. Die Pedale werden zu Beginn der Rennen wieder gegen Klickies ausgetauscht.



schöner aufbau!


----------



## brotmaschine (1. April 2009)

hier mal meins... Jahrgang 2004 mit Marzocchi MX Comp Air 105mm

Bild letzten Sonntag inner Grube gemacht.  Also es fährt noch immer gut. Reifen müßte ich mal wechseln langsam. *hehe*


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (3. April 2009)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein Acid.
> Bisher leider noch nicht gefahren.
> 
> 
> ...


na, schon gefahren?
ich hab das selbe Radl aber schon seit November letzten Jahres und ich wundere mich schon, dass die so viele Teile ändern. Also meine Kurbel is schwarz (was ich persönlich besser finde), der Sattel ist invers, also oben schwarz und an der Seite weiß. Zudem sidn meine Griffe einfarbig schwarz, das find ich an deinem chicer. 
ich werd auch demnächst mal Bilder machen


----------



## xy245 (3. April 2009)

Tachjen an alle 
Hier nun mein CUBE mal wieder nach der nächsten "Umbaustufe" 
Seriensattel gegen einen SELLE ITALIA FLITE GEL FLOW Ti316 getauscht.Sattelklemme weiss lackieren lassen beim Lackierer.Vorbau und Lenker auf FLAT BAR geändert.Deore Shifter gegen XT Shifter getauscht.Die letzte Überlegung ist nun noch die Serienlaufräder gegen MAVIC CROSSRIDE oder gegen FULCRUM REDMETALL5 zu tauschen.Da muss ich aber noch ein wenig überlegen 
..aber im großen und ganzem bin ich so langsam ganz zufrieden mit meinem Cube

Bis die Tage 
xy245


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (3. April 2009)

ist das der flite mit dem loch drin?

wie bist du damit zufrieden?


----------



## xy245 (3. April 2009)

Im großen und ganzen schon zufrieden.Is aber schon ne harte Nr der Flite finde ich,oder muss noch einege Kilometer abspulen um mich dran zu gewöhnen
Gruß.Und ja,der mit der Aussparung drin


----------



## Joh17 (6. April 2009)

So, da ich erst vor kurzem bemerkt habe, dass es in
diesem Forum eigentlich einen Cube Acid thread gibt,
stell ich auch mal mein bike vor.
Das gute Stück habe ich im Jahre 2007 gekauft.





Bis jetzt geändert:
- Neue Laufräder: Sun Single Track/Deore Disc
-Bremsen: Magura Louise 2008

Demnaächst soll ein neuer Vorbau sowie Pedale folgen,
außerdem denke ich über eine neue Gabel nach.
Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen?                                 *
*


----------



## omega09131 (15. April 2009)

Dann schließe ich mich der Cube Acid Com. auch mal an...

Mein Schmuckstück habe ich im Juni 2008 gekauft. Habe mit dem Bike bis jetzt ca 2500Km abgespult!

Probleme = 0, nach dem entfernen und ersetzen der "Problemzonen".

Mit meinen 107Kg bin ich eher der "Komponentenkiller" und passe nicht so in die "70Kg - Gemeinde". Dies habe ich 2008 in Oberhof schmerzlich zu spüren bekommen.

Veränderungen:
- Magura menja 85mm Federgabel
- Avid Juicy 5 vorn 203er scheibe, hinten 180er
- Ergon GC2
- Sattel - Velo Pronto SL.Z1
- Schwalbe Nooby Nic's

Mit der Magura-Gabel bin ich noch im Limit, was die Rahmengarantie angeht. Die Gabel ist für meine Touren, Schlammschlachten und ab und zu einige spitzere Trails völlig ausreichend. Vor allem verträgt sie sich mit meinem Gewicht 

Die 180er Scheibe der Juicy ist bei 107Kg schon zu groß. Man muss konzentriert und dosiert bremsen. (Cube "erlaubt" eine 160er Scheibe!?) Ansonsten kommt die Avid gut mit meinem Gewicht klar. 

Die Ergon's sind erst seit gestern verbaut.

Der Sattel ist meiner Meinung nach schlechter als der Skape Active 4. (Ständig schmerzt die "Büffelhüfte" trotz Gel-Einlage)

Die Nooby's habe ich noch nicht drauf, habe sie aber schon mal gekauft, da sie pro Stück 20euro billiger waren.

Wünsche bzw. geplante Veränderungen:
- SLX bzw. XT Gruppe

Kann jemand von euch evtl. berichten, wie verlässlich die SLX-Kurbel ist? Könnte sie im Moment für ca. 90Euronen bekommen.


Leider funktioniert das mit den Fotos hochladen nicht!!!


Gruß
omega09131


----------



## acid-driver (15. April 2009)

die SLX kurbel bekommst du schon für weniger... KLICK

kurbel ist gut, beim schaltwerk würde ich trotzdem auf das XT-setzen


----------



## Blaustich (15. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Heute habe ich neue Pedale montiert (Shimano PD M540 - Kurbel ist noch die original Shimano Octalink) und bin gleich eine Runde gefahren. Nach ca. 20km jedoch höre ich beim Beschleunigen ein deutliches dumpfes Knacken - hört sich in etwa wie zwei zusammenschlagende kleine Holzkugeln an. Es tritt immer auf wenn ich beschleunige oder in den Wiegetritt gehe.
Leider kann ich das Geräusch nich genau orten, aber es kommt entweder vom Lenker oder von unten irgendwo bei der Kurbel.

Vorhin habe ich dann die Schrauben aus den großen Zahnrädern herausgeschraubt, gefettet und wieder reingeschraubt. Als das Knacken immer noch da war, habe ich den Vorbau abgenommen und das Rohr, an dem unten die Gabel hängt, eingefettet - danach kam die Verbindungsstelle zwischen Lenker und Vorbau dran.
Die Schraubgewinde der Pedale hatte ich bereits bei der Montage gefettet.
Die Kette ist auch geölt...

Eigentlich kann doch jetzt nur noch das Tretlager schuld sein, oder??
Leider habe ich das Tretlager noch nie ausgebaut und weiß auch gar nicht wie das geht...

Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich noch machen könnte? Oder soll ich gleich zum Händler fahren und ihn das mal machen lassen?

MfG, Alex

P.s.: Ist das ein Garantiefall, wenn das Tretlager kaputt sein sollte? Das Fahrrad habe ich seit letztem Oktober.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (15. April 2009)

um das tretlager auszubauen brauchst du ein spezielles werkzeug.

gibts für 7 euro beim händler.


----------



## omega09131 (15. April 2009)

*Hallo acid-driver,
*
Danke für den Link

deine Fotos zeigen, das Du auch schon viel an deinem Bike verändert hast.
Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Juicy 7 und den Alligator Scheiben?

Das Tuning macht ja Spaß, da man auf sich selbst abgestimmt Tunen kann.

Manchmal denke ich an den Spruch meines Händlers...

"Ich habe es dir gesagt, hättest Du gleich mehr ausgegeben!"

Aber wo bleibt dann der Stolz und das Herzblut, wenn man(n) nicht selbst schrauben und basten kann?!


*Hallo Blaustich,*

hast Du mal nach deinem Sattel geschaut? Vielleicht macht er ja die Geräusche.

oder

Montiere deine alten Pedale und lausche auf etwaige Geräusche!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Blaustich (15. April 2009)

Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut und festgestellt, dass man das Geräusch auch mein Rückwärtsdrehen leise hört.
Habe das mal mit meinem MP3-Player für euch aufgenommen (nicht ganz so gute Qualität) - Mikro war ganz nah am Tretlager.
Link zu rapidshare

Habe extra an der Kurbel direkt gedreht, um die Pedale als Ursache gleich auszuschließen.

MfG, Alex


----------



## acid-driver (15. April 2009)

hey omega,
das mit den bremsen ist sone sache...

zuerst waren die juicys nicht so der bringer. dann hab ich umgerüstet auf die alligator scheiben und die semi-metallischen belägen. seit dem ist das ding ein echter anker.

nun war die bremse an der hinteren zange undicht, hat sich wohl etwas dreck zwischen die dichtung gepresst. wie auch immer. auf jeden fall ist jetzt wieder alles dicht. wo ich allerdings die bremse abgebaut hatte, bin ich direkt mal umgestiegen auf die magura louise, die ich seit gestern am rad hatte.

die juicy steht nun zum verkauf, wenn einer interesse hat...


----------



## omega09131 (15. April 2009)

Ich habe seit dem 1Km mit der Juicy 5 einen Kolbenhänger an der hinteren Zange. Die Bremst zwar ganz gut, aber einer der Kolben hängt sporadisch.
Habe auch schon alles mögliche probiert...

Die meiste Bremskraft bringen glaube ich die großen scheiben an meinem Bike.

Ich schleife auch aller 200Km die Beläge nach und es bringt auch keine Abhilfe was Geräusche angeht.

Kannst ja mal bei Gelegenheit von der Louise berichten,...würde mich interessieren.

Beim jetzigen Stand der Dinge, wäre ich lieber bei der Shimano geblieben...


----------



## acid-driver (15. April 2009)

also die kolben meiner juicy7 hängen garnicht...
kannst gerne haben


----------



## omega09131 (16. April 2009)

Oh, wenn du sie mir schenkst, nehme ich sie gerne 
Wieviel Km hat die Juicy denn runner?



*Hallo Blaustich*,
ich habe mal in die Mp3 reingehört. Hast recht, klingt wie 2 Holzkügelchen.
Was das Geräusch angeht, würde mir nur etwas mit Kugellager einfallen.

Als ich heute auf Tour war, hat sich meine Kiste auch wieder gemeldet. Letzte Woche habe ich das Bike für den Frühjahrsputz zerlegt, gereinigt, geölt, gefettet usw. 
Der geräuschlose Zustand hielt ca. 20Km, danach Quitschte und Surrte wieder irgendetwas.  

Wenn ich das Tretlager auf Knartzen u. Knacken Prüfen will, fahre ich in einem schweren Gang im Wiegetritt. Bringe mal Belastung auf die Kurbel.
Wenn das Lager dreckig, undicht oder Trocken ist hört man das bei Belastung schon...meine ich!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Fabian93 (16. April 2009)

Das Tretlager meines Acid 2009 macht sich nach erst 500km schon bemerkbar.
Ich kab auch dieses knacken,ziehmlich nervig.
Das Bike würde am 3.2.2009 gekauft.


----------



## Blaustich (16. April 2009)

Gut, dann bin ich schonmal nicht alleine mit dem Problem 
Was unternehmt ihr diesbezüglich? Ab zum Händler oder selber unter die Lupe nehmen? 
Ist ein kaputtes Tretlager eigentlich ein Garantiefall?

Vorhin bin ich nochmal gefahren und konnte dieses Klackern wieder hören. Es ist wirklich nur bei Belastung - in dem Bereich vom Tretlager hat auch nichts Spiel (Kurbeln etc. auch nicht)..


----------



## acid-driver (16. April 2009)

omega, die bremsen haben ca 600km an meinem rad gebremst. die hintere scheibe war 100km im einsatz, die vordere ca 200.

bei interesse, kannst mir ja ne mail schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omega09131 (16. April 2009)

Hallo acid-driver,

ich überlege mir das Ganze mal.


*Blaustich:*
Wenn Du das Bike noch keine 6 Monate hast, besteht ja noch die gesetzliche Gewährleistung.
Also kannst Du darauf bestehen, dass der Händler den Mangel beseitigt.
Während der Gewährleistung steht man (also Du) nicht in der Beweispflicht!

Erst nach den 6 Monaten besteht die Beweislastumkehr. Du musst dann nachweisen, dass der Mangel zum Zeitpunkt der Gefahrenübergabe (Kauf bzw. Übergabe des Fahrrads) bestanden hat.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Fabian93 (16. April 2009)

Da ich sowieso bald den termin zur Erstinspektion habe mach ich bis dahin nix

Dann können die sich damit abschlagen

Nach der Inspektion kriegt meins eine neue Gabel,die Manitou R7 und eine neue leichtere Sattelstütze.
Außerdem eine HG93 Kette und ne XT Kasette


----------



## Blaustich (17. April 2009)

omega09131 schrieb:


> *Blaustich:*
> Wenn Du das Bike noch keine 6 Monate hast, besteht ja noch die gesetzliche Gewährleistung.
> Also kannst Du darauf bestehen, dass der Händler den Mangel beseitigt.
> Während der Gewährleistung steht man (also Du) nicht in der Beweispflicht!



Ich glaub's grad nicht...ich hab am 10.10.08 mein Fahrrad bekommen - das sind 6 Monate und eine verdammte Woche!!! 

Was sagt ihr - soll ich es trotzdem zum Händler bringen und mir einen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen oder einfach weiterfahren?

EDIT: Anfang Januar diesen Jahres hatte ich die Erstinspektion - laut Serviceplan wurden das Tret- und Innenlager überprüft (mit dem Ergebnis, dass alles in Ordnung ist).
D.h. doch, dass der Schaden am Tretlager erst in den letzten 3 Monaten zustande gekommen sein kann?! Wenn ich meinen Händler nachweisen soll, dass der Schaden schon bei Erhalt des Fahrrads da war, bedeutet das ja, dass die bei der Inspektion nicht sauber gearbeitet haben...


----------



## acid-driver (17. April 2009)

tretlagerknacken ist nichts ungewöhnliches. geh einfach zum händler und frag freundlich nach, ob er sich vorstellen kann, wos herkommt. in der regel kommt dann einer aus der werkstatt, fährt ne runde damit und hat dann direkt ne diagnose. die werden das lager kurz ausbauen, neu fetten (gewinde) dann sollte ruhe sein.


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (17. April 2009)

hallo zusammen,
also ich hatte das Knacken auch schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit (3-4 Wochen/250-300km)
Bin dann einfach nochmal zum Händler und der hat das Radl für den Nachmittag behalten und das Tretlager gereinigt und neu gefettet. Danach war Ruhe im Karton. Also ist kein Problem, und wenn du nen netten Händler hast, jucken den die 6Monate + 1 Woche auch nit.
An meinem alten Bike hatte ich auch mal ein Knacken, dass kam aber, wie sich hinterher rausstellte, nicht vom Lager sondern von einer Pedale. Daran könnte es vielleicht auch liegen. Wobei du das Knacken dann auch müsstest spüren können.


----------



## Blaustich (17. April 2009)

Ok, ich war gerade bei meinem HÃ¤ndler..
Als erstes hatte er eine Probefahrt in einem Parkhaus gemacht und ist dort die Rampen hochgefahren, um den Antrieb richtig zu belasten.
Er meinte, dass er nichts verdÃ¤chtiges hÃ¶ren konnte, hat dann aber sicherheitshalber nochmal das Tretlager ausgebaut, neu gefettet und wieder eingebaut.
Da jedoch kein Schaden vorhanden war, hat mich das 10â¬ gekostet 
Naja, jetzt hab ich wenigstens Gewissheit, dass da alles in Ordnung ist.
Danach habe ich im Parkhaus auch eine kleine Probefahrt gemacht und das Klackern war endlich weg.
Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so 

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure Hilfe!! Echt top 

P.s.: Ist es normal, dass der drehbare KÃ¶rper vom Klickpedalen (also der "Hauptteil" der Pedale) nach oben und unten ein kleines bisschen Spiel hat?


----------



## omega09131 (17. April 2009)

Hallo Blaustich,

kauf Dir für die Zukunft das spez. Werkzeug für Tretlager, welches acid-driver vorgeschlagen hat und für ca. 2Euro Universal-Lagerfett!
Tretlager Ein- und Ausbau ist meiner Meinung nach nur ein Problem, wenn man einen neuen Rahmen hat, welcher in der Tretlageraufnahme nicht vorbehandelt ist.

Mir ist aufgefallen, das die 2009er Acid's eine schwarze Kurbel haben. Wäre für die Besitzer interessant, wie häufg das Problem mit dem Tretlager auftritt. 

Du bist ja anscheinend nicht der einzigste der sich daraufhin meldet!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Fabian93 (17. April 2009)

Es gibt auch 2009er Acid´s mit silbernen Kurblen


----------



## Blaustich (17. April 2009)

omega09131 schrieb:


> Hallo Blaustich,
> kauf Dir für die Zukunft das spez. Werkzeug für Tretlager, welches acid-driver vorgeschlagen hat und für ca. 2Euro Universal-Lagerfett!



Welches Werkzeug brauche ich denn da genau? Mein Händler hat heute bei der Montage mehrere verwendet.. u.a. 2 große Zangen, die er links und rechts am Tretlagerbereich festgemacht hat und irgendetwas kleineres, um die Kurbel runterzukriegen (müsste der Kurbelabzieher gewesen sein).
All das habe ich nämlich noch gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juliano007 (17. April 2009)

ich hab ma ne frage 
wie lang sind denn die griffe vomm acid 
wollt nämlich neue dranmachen un dann noch so weiße cube hörnchen 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k441/a12586/rfr-bar-ends-weiss.html


----------



## Blaustich (17. April 2009)

Die Griffe sind exakt 12cm lang.


----------



## omega09131 (18. April 2009)

Hallo Blaustich

Schaue mal hier nach:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps.161.htm


Da findest Du zu fasst jedem Teil am Bike eine ganze menge Tipp's!
Wenn ich mal nicht mehr weiter weiß schaue ich da auch nach.

Gruß und schönes WE
Jens


----------



## acid-driver (18. April 2009)

naja den tretlagervielzahnschlÃ¼ssel braucht man nicht, finde ich. wenn die kurbel oder das tretlager aufgibt wÃ¼rde ich auf HTII aufrÃ¼sten. ne SLX kurbel gibts schon ab 80â¬

die ist auch nicht so anfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r dreck/knacken.


----------



## juliano007 (18. April 2009)

tschuldigung aber ich muss nochmal auf die Griffe zurückkommen 
kann man da einfach so gennante Bar Ends (höhrnchen^^) dranmachen oder ist da kein Platz mehr muss ich da andere Griffe kaufen


----------



## acid-driver (18. April 2009)

ähm, ob am lenker platz ist, solltest du schon selber wissen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omega09131 (18. April 2009)

Hallo acid-driver,
was macht die Louise?



Na ja, sollte auch jeder selbst wissen, ob er selber schraubt bzw. ob man es sich selbst zutraut!

Ich hatte hatte mir vor kurzem eine neue Kettenpeitsche gekauft. Der Verkäufer nervte und fragte wofür ich sie denn bräuchte. Er wollte mir das Kassete abziehen, säubern, fetten usw. für 15euro andrehen. 

Der Schlüssel kostet mich 9euro...und 15euro dafür zu verlangen ist wucher. Manche "Händler" bieten auch bewusst kein Werkzeug bzw. Spezialwerkzeug an.

Das einzigste was ich habe machen lassen, war der Einbau der Gabel. Kaufe mir ja nicht extra nen Rohrschneider für's kürzen.  


juliano007

Schau dir doch mal die Griffe von Ergon an (habe neue Profilfotos hochgeladen!). Sind zwar etwas Teuer, aber von meiner Seite sehr zu empfehlen.

Habe mir die Ergon GC2 mit den kleinen Hörnchen gekauft. Was schmerzende und einschlafende hätte angeht, so haben die Griffe bei mir Abhilfe geschaffen.

Die Hörnchen sind besonders gut um mal umzugreifen und im Wiegetritt spitze, da man ordentlich Zug auf den Lenker bekommt.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Fabian93 (18. April 2009)

Was hast du für den einbau der Gabel bezahlt?
Mein Acid bekommt eine Manitou R7,die muss ja auch eingebaut werden


----------



## omega09131 (18. April 2009)

Ich habe ca. 18Euro bezahlt. Ist ein guter Preis...
1x im Jahr gebe ich das gerne aus...meine Gabel sollte ja 1x im Jahr zum Service...

Wie ist es mit der Manitou R7, die hat doch 100mm Federweg oder? Gesehen auf die Rahmengeometrie deines Bike's!

Meine Magura Menja 85mm ist da gerade noch so im Rahmen, was die Rahmengarantie von Cube angeht!
Habe damals auch lange überlegt. 85mm sind es dann geworden, damit die Garantie nicht erlischt!!!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Fabian93 (18. April 2009)

Also die R7 gibts auch mit 80mm,wobei es die 100mm Version wird.

Mehrere Leute die sich sehr gut auskennen meinten das man das Acid ohne Probleme mit 100mm fahren kann,rahmengeometrie geht schon i.o
War es nicht so das man auf eine niedrige Einbauhöhe achten sollte?

Garantie ist mir eigentlich nicht wirklich wichtig


----------



## Icebreaker84 (18. April 2009)

So nun bin ich auch stolzer Cube EigentÃ¼mer.
Habe mir heute spontan das Acid gegÃ¶nnt. Bei 590â¬ konnt ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## omega09131 (18. April 2009)

Fabian93
Wenn Du meinst!?!?

Jeder mm im Federweg bedeutet auch Veränderung im Lenkwinkel!!!

Wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, 
Korrigiert mich!!!


----------



## acid-driver (18. April 2009)

omega09131 schrieb:


> Hallo acid-driver,
> was macht die Louise?
> Kaufe mir ja nicht extra nen Rohrschneider für's kürzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewAcid (22. April 2009)

hallo zusammen

hab mir auch das acid 09 (schon fast allein wegen dem namen bestellt.

mal paar fragen hier an die profis, weil ist mein erstes bike überhaupt und wenn ich ehrlich bin hätt ich mich glaub vor paar monaten selbst erschlagen wenn ich wissen würd das ich mir mal n ''fahrrad'' für 700  kauf, wobei, klar is ja noch die untere preisklasse wie ich festgestellt hab.

auf jeden bin ich 192 cm gross, schrittlänge um die 94cm und wieg um die 80kg, da müsst doch der 56cm hohe rahmen für mich passen, oda ? ich werds auch erst probieren wie sichs anfühlt aber ich denk wird schon gut sein weil ich eh kein plan hab wie sich n bike anfühlen muss-bin vllt. als kind n paar mal n billig ding vom baumarkt geheitzt.

wie macht ihr das wenn ihr auf der auto strasse fährt mit den ganzen kak gesetzen wie dynamo, reflektoren... oda juckt das keinen ? will auch auf die arbeit fahren und die strecke is 70 % asphalt der rest kies, geröll, wald.

danke für antworten!!!

gruss acid


----------



## Icebreaker84 (22. April 2009)

Die Grünen sind da sehr unterschiedlich. Kommt auf die Stadt und natürlich die einzelne Person an. Ich persönlich wurde noch nie angehalten, fahre aber auch vernüftig in der Stadt fast immer mit Helm und Akku-Licht.
Gern gesehen werden noch Schutzblech in welcher Art auch immer und Reflektoren in den Speichen (Katzenaugen).
Habe seit Sa das Acid und bin begeistert. Fährt sich sehr gut. Sitzposition stimt bei mir zwar noch net ganz aber das wird noch.
Für lange Stadttouren hab ich allerdings noch nen Crosser.
Dynamo an nem MTB ist fehl am Platz meiner Meinung nach. Ist ein Sportgerät und kein Fahrzeug um von A nach B zu kommen, wobei ich das momentan damit auch mache. Macht einfach Bock das teil.
Zur Rahmengröße kann ich nix sagen.
Ice


----------



## NewAcid (22. April 2009)

rasche antwort, danke!!!

denk ich auch das son bike mit nem dynamo eigtl. nix zu tun hat, habs mir auch nur geholt um ein ausgleich vom wintersport fürn sommer zu haben, aber auch mal auf die arbeit fahren-glaub aber das ich des 2-3 mal mach morgens um 5 in die pedalen hauen, weil is ne riesen strecke-aber der reiz ist da  und wär halt blöd wenn mich die grünen irgend wo rausfischen und mich blöd anmachen weil ich fahrrad fahr  halt ohne reflektor und so. aber so batterie licht und n helm würd ich auf jeden fall am start haben.

sag ma, ist dein acid im bilder buch von dir alles original ? also so wie dus gekauft hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icebreaker84 (22. April 2009)

Ja.
Zumindest hab ich nix geändert.
War auch die meßte Zeit dabei als es aufgebaut wurde.
Sollte alles original sein. Warum?


----------



## NewAcid (22. April 2009)

ach nur so, weils einfach mega schön aussieht  

ich hab mich ja überhaupt nicht mir fahrräder ausgekannt, hab mir dann n preislimit gesetzt und geschaut was es so gibt und bin aufs acid gestoßen und hab mich gleich verliebt.

ein freund von mir der sich n wenig auskennt hat dann nur gemeint das cube die kommerz dinger unter den räder sind also das da n haufen nur für namen zahlst und ich hab voll die abneigung gegen so kommerz sachen wo jeder kennt aber bei dem bike isses was anderes, da hat mein herz gesprochen und sich verliebt, kenn mich ja nicht aus mit bikes.

schönes ding!!!

gruss acid


----------



## bigzet (22. April 2009)

mit dem bike machste nix falsch! mir gings genauso wie dir
hab mit dem rad jetzt knapp über 1000km weg, bin sehr zu frieden.
das einzige was in absehbarer zeit kommt ist ne neue gabel, die dart3 is net so der bringer...
aber wie gesagt, sonst ist das bike sau geil.
viel spaß damit


----------



## NewAcid (22. April 2009)

jo danke !
kanns schon kaum abwarten bis ichs in den finger hab


----------



## Bluesdriver (22. April 2009)

Na dann viel spaß!
Ich fahre mein Acid jetzt auch schon das dritte jahr und bis auf einen platten reifen ist es bis jetzt fehlerfrei gelaufen


----------



## NewAcid (26. April 2009)

sodale ich hab mein baby seid freitag und heut hab ichs entjungfert und zwar so richtig 

ich schätz mal das ich um die 40-50km heut hinter mir gebracht hab, hab noch kein tacho.

auf jeden kann man damit so gut wie alles machen, hab selbst ne echt üble downhill strecke bei ner alten burg entdeckt und so ein adrenalin junky wie ich bin musst ich das ding auch erstmal runter brettern, hätt blos mein sitz ganz runter machen müssen, wär fast n paar mal über mein bike nach vorn geflogen, so lernt man aber.

auf jeden war das n heiden spass !!!

gruss acid


----------



## NewAcid (26. April 2009)

sagt mal isses normal das man voll die krämpfe nachm radeln bekommt ? 

ich lag jetz 5 min im bett wollt aufstehen und bekomm jetz ein krampf nachm anderen, ich habs heut wohl übertrieben.


----------



## Bluesdriver (26. April 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> sagt mal isses normal das man voll die krämpfe nachm radeln bekommt ?
> 
> ich lag jetz 5 min im bett wollt aufstehen und bekomm jetz ein krampf nachm anderen, ich habs heut wohl übertrieben.


 
Na dann viel spaß Morgen


----------



## sun30 (26. April 2009)

Hallo, ich überlege ein Radon ZR Team 7.0 zu kaufen
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-7-0_id_5601_.htm

Angeblich hat das Cube Acid den gleichen Rahmen wie die Radon ZR Team Bikes. Da Direktversand ist aber keine Probefahrt möglich. Wenn das stimmt würde ich mal zum Cube Händler und mir dort die Räder anschauen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

P.S. Dachte zuerst an ein Acid, aber P/L ist wohl bei Radon besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (26. April 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Na dann viel spaß Morgen




oh oh ich sehs kommen  

zum glück hab ich morgen kurzarbeit und kann mich n bissl erholen, aber ich kenns von meiner restlichen wintersport laufbahn am schlimsten wirds immer nach 2 tagen   xD

gruss acid


----------



## NewAcid (26. April 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich überlege ein Radon ZR Team 7.0 zu kaufen
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-7-0_id_5601_.htm
> 
> Angeblich hat das Cube Acid den gleichen Rahmen wie die Radon ZR Team Bikes. Da Direktversand ist aber keine Probefahrt möglich. Wenn das stimmt würde ich mal zum Cube Händler und mir dort die Räder anschauen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> ...




hol dir einfach s acid oder s radon mach sowas wie: ene mene miste oder schnik schnak schnuk.

mich hat s acid von der optik einfach überzeugt !!!


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2009)

also auf jeden fall das radon.

komplett XT und ne reba. einfach nur geil die gabel


----------



## NewAcid (26. April 2009)

ok stimmt; kostet ja auch 300 schlappen mehr.

ich bin bei den nächsten fragen lieber ruhig


----------



## Joh17 (26. April 2009)

Hallo,
wäre es sinnvoll eine magura odur 100mm in
mein cube acid zu bauen, oder sind 85 mm im Bezug
auf den Rahmen sinnvoller? 
Ich fahre hauptsächlich xc/tour, wollte aber schon immer
ein wenig mehr Federweg, bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der
Rahmen "mitmacht"...

LG joh

P.S: ich hab das 07er acid


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2009)

ich hab damals ins 08er acid auch ne reba mit 100mm gefahren. ging sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (26. April 2009)

geil, wir produzieren für magura teile bzw. ich produzier sie, dacht immer wär nur für motorräder, muss mal mein cheffe fragen ob da was geht


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2009)

ich hätt gerne noch ne marta, ne durin100 und ne thor. wenn da was geht, sag bescheid


----------



## NewAcid (26. April 2009)




----------



## NewAcid (26. April 2009)

mich hat grad n kleines suchtgefühl heimgesucht so das ich n kleine runde hier bei mir durchn wald bin, muss halt testen obs noch funst  auf jeden funzen meine beiden arschbacken nemme so  

kann mir einer von euch gute griffe empfehlen vllt. mit hörnchen? weil als ich heut downhill geheizt bin hab ich schon gemerkt das wenn die hande schwitzen alles ziemlich rutschig wird!!!


----------



## sun30 (26. April 2009)

Was haltet ihr von dem Cube Acid black grey print 2008 Angebot für 549 bei H&S? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a13856/acid-black-grey-print-2008.html?mfid=41


----------



## Bluesdriver (26. April 2009)

@ newacid: fÃ¤hrst du eig ohne handschuhe? ich hatte bis jetzt ein sehr sicheres gefÃ¼hl mit den griffen und ich habe auch "hÃ¶rnchen". finde das praktisch, da kann man sich schÃ¶n dran fest krallen. ich habe welche von xlc, ich finde es sieht nicht schlecht aus.

@sun30: 549â¬ sind auf jedenfall ein sehr guter preis, mein hÃ¤ndler hÃ¤tte mein acid fÃ¼r 450â¬ verkauft und das ist von 2007 und gebraucht, sehr gut gebraucht .
ABER du musst wissen, ob du 100mm feder oder 80mm haben willst.
Kommt drauf an was du fahren willst

lg


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2009)

@ newacid 

kannst ja mal ergon probieren. den grip finde ich echt super.


----------



## NewAcid (26. April 2009)

@bluesdriver, du hast voll recht, hab garnicht drann gedacht das ich mir ja noch handschuhe kaufen wollte  

@acid-driver, hab mich grad auch n bissl über die ergon dinger erkundigt, mal gugge, vllt. hol ich mir die, weil die hats auch mit hörnchen hab ich grad gesehen.

danke für die tipps !!!


----------



## sun30 (26. April 2009)

Danke Bluesdriver! Leider funktioniert die H&S Seite momentan nicht um genauer zwischen Acid 2008 und 2009 vergleichen zu kÃ¶nnen. Das 2008 ist halt 150â¬ gÃ¼nstiger. Ist irgendwas beim 2008 besonders schlecht, das man davon abraten mÃ¼sste? Fahrstrecke wÃ¤re gemÃ¼tlich bis sportlich durch Feld, Wald und Wiese. Vielleicht auch mal ins Voralpenland und den einen oder anderen Berg rauf und runter. Dann aber eher auf Schotterweg als durchs Felsgebirge.

Hoffe auf euren Rat als Acid Experten.


----------



## Bluesdriver (26. April 2009)

also was ich jetzt so noch halb weis, ist, das sich die modelle 08/09 nur von den bremsenmarke her unterscheiden.
Vom einsatzbereich habe ich mein acid genau für das benutzt was du da schreibst.
bin sehr zurfrieden für diese bereiche, nur wenn es ein bisschen härter wird, wünscht man sich manchmal schon ein bisschen mehr federweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (26. April 2009)

Jetzt funktioniert die Seite wieder. Hab schnell mal ne Vergleichstabelle gemacht.

Leider fehlt mir die Fachkenntniss um die Komponenten einzuschätzen. Welches würdet ihr als Acid Experten empfehlen und warum?


----------



## NewAcid (26. April 2009)

hey sun30

also ich hab heut das acid09 zum ersten mal richtig ausgefahren ist auch sonst mein erstes ''richtiges bike'' und es hat mega spass gemacht, kann ich dir voll empfehlen, hab selbst ne downhill strecke mitgenommen-wobei das bike glaub nicht für den berreich ausgelegt ist aber ich fahr damit trozdem wenn ich solch eine strecke vor die nase bekommen sie runter.

machst nix falsch bei dem ding, falls es dir gefällt hol es dir einfach.

wenn halt so ein high end hardtail haben willst zahlst dann glaub ab 1000 aufwärts, wobei das 09 vorerst für mich auch high end ist 

und ja den unterschied zwischen 08/09 kann ich dir nicht wirklich sagen.

gruss acid


----------



## sun30 (27. April 2009)

Glückwunsch! Wo hast du es gekauft und wie viel hast du bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## NewAcid (27. April 2009)

in esslingen bei fahrrad.de für 699 tacken.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (27. April 2009)

Göückwunsch. Das Acid ist ein gutes Bike grade für den Einstieg.  Habe ich gestern selbst gemerkt.(Deisterberg)
Viel Spaß mit deinem Würfel.
ICe


----------



## sun30 (27. April 2009)

Kann noch jemand was zum Vergleich 2008er vs. 2009er Modell sagen?


----------



## acid-driver (27. April 2009)

also die fsa und ritchey-teile unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich in meinen augen.
zu der hayes habe ich in diesem teil des forums recht viel schlechtes gelesen. die deore-bremse scheint wohl recht unauffällig zu sein. evtl ein pluspunkt für das '08er bike?


----------



## Fabian93 (27. April 2009)

Also ich hab das 09ér und bisher keinerlei probleme mit der Bremse.
Anscheinend sollen die letzten 08ér ja genauso sein wie die 09er.....


----------



## NewAcid (27. April 2009)

irgend wie muss ich das hier reinhauen, wollt nur mal zeigen was mit dem ''billig bike'' so möglich ist und macht auch mega spass, ich bin voll süchtig geworden, irgend wie bereu ich es das ich mir nicht gleich son richtiges fully fürs doppelte oder dreifache vom preis geholt hab, was solls den sommer fahr ich des ding durch und dann kommt n richtiges ding her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icebreaker84 (27. April 2009)

@New Acid 
Rauf oder runter
Sowas bin ich So auch gefahren allerdings noch etwas heftiger. Das Acid schrie mehr nur ich hab mich net getraut...
Die Bremsen beim 09 scheinen mir bis jetzt sehr gut. Muss sie allerdings noch einfahren. Bin erst knapp 100-150km gefahren.


----------



## NewAcid (27. April 2009)

kann man hier auch videos reinmachen? hab da mein handy zwischne die zähne gapackt und ne teilstrecke von der dh session aufgenommen  musste irgendwie sein  bin ja noch total anfänger und muss ja auch bissl bei den kollegen angeben, ich mein ihr versteht mich, oda ? 

was ich noch voll geil find ist das des ding so leicht ist, wenn man die dh strecke runter ist hat man 2 möglichkeiten entweder ausenrum hoch, da strampelt man sich aber dumm und dähmlich oder so wie runter wieder hoch, hab mich für 2tens entschieden und das geht voll gut!!!


----------



## Icebreaker84 (27. April 2009)

Kein Ahnung wie das mit Videois hier ist. Ansonsten youtube und verlinken.
Oder mich anschreiben per ICQ
Wollte auch Fotos und Videos machen, aber als ich da stand woll ich nur noch fahren und bin auch nicht zum Stehen gekommen zwischendurch.


----------



## Bluesdriver (27. April 2009)

Ja ja das acid *schwärm*


----------



## NewAcid (27. April 2009)

Icebreaker84 schrieb:


> Wollte auch Fotos und Videos machen, aber als ich da stand woll ich nur noch fahren und bin auch nicht zum Stehen gekommen zwischendurch.




ja das kenn ich auch ganz gut, ich hatt heut den ganzen morgen bis jetz zeit und war auch ganz alleine da und bin bestimmt 20 mal runter und hoch bis mir die beine wehgetan haben und man bedenke ich hat noch n heimweg von 10km berghoch  naja auf jeden konnt ich mir bissl beweis materlial nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Bluesdriver (27. April 2009)

na dann bin ich mal auf weitere fotos bzw vllt auch ein video gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (27. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DyQ2WmvaSk"]YouTube - MOV00635[/ame]


angehender profi am heizen


----------



## Bluesdriver (27. April 2009)

na wenn das mal keinen spaß gemacht hat
coole sache


----------



## NewAcid (27. April 2009)

und noch wie, schade das es nicht um die ecke bei mir ist.


----------



## Bluesdriver (27. April 2009)

wie sieht es eig fahrradcomputer und hörnchen aus?


----------



## NewAcid (27. April 2009)

hol ich mir bei ebay, hab da schon genaues in sicht.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (27. April 2009)

Was hast du denn da in Sicht?
Suche auch noch Computer + Hörnchen
PS: Wie hast du denn das HAndy festgehalten?


----------



## NewAcid (27. April 2009)

hehe ok sobalt ich meins hab verrat ich dir genau was ich geholt hab, dauert noch bissl


----------



## NewAcid (27. April 2009)

handy hab ich zwischen die zähne gepackt


----------



## sun30 (28. April 2009)

@ acid-driver und fabian93

Die Angebote unterscheiden sich in Bremse, Umwerfer, Felge, Vorbau, Lenker und Steuersatz. Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161535&d=1240776617

Was besser oder schlechter ist weiÃ ich nicht.

Bin mir halt nicht sicher ob das 08er reicht oder die 150â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r das 09er gerechtfertigt sind. Welches wÃ¼rdet ihr kaufen wenn ihr noch kein Acid hÃ¤ttet?


----------



## acid-driver (28. April 2009)

ich wÃ¼rd mir das gÃ¼nstigere kaufen.

ich habe sehr viel spaÃ am biken bekommen, da hab ich mein 500â¬ acid etwas getuned, bis es letztendlich ein rotwild geworden ist 

meine intention: die 150â¬ beiseite legen und wenn dir das biken spaÃ macht, spÃ¤ter ein hochwertigeres rad kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (28. April 2009)

Okay, aber wie heisst es so schÃ¶n: wer doppelt kauft, kauft zweimal. 

Wenn ich erst nen gÃ¼nstiges und z.b. in nem halben Jahr nen teureres Bike hole, dann verlier ich bestimmt mehr Geld als gleich das bessere also teurere zu kaufen.

Bin mir halt unsicher. Das Cube LTD Race find ich auch gut, kostet aber 1100â¬. Besser gehts immer aber ob sichs lohnt ist die andere Frage.

Ich seh bei Cube nicht wirklich groÃartige Verbesserungen mit steigenden Preisen. So z.b. von Acid auf Attention auf LTD Comp auf LTD Team auf LTD Race. Ich blick durch die Modellpalette bei Cube nicht wirklich durch. Gibts irgendwo nen Rangfolge? Auf der Cube Seite hab ich nichts gefunden oder habs Ã¼bersehen.


----------



## mrpetere (28. April 2009)

allerdings machst Du auch nicht so viel Geld kaputt, wenn es eben nicht so genau Dein Ding ist!! Ich habe mir auch ein ACID gebraucht (stand da wie neu!) gekauft und bin seit November ca. 3.000km gefahren. Geiles bike, aber mittelfristig weiß ich erst jetzt, dass ein Allmountain her muß - nicht als Ersatz, sondern als Ergänzung zum ACID


----------



## Bluesdriver (28. April 2009)

mrpetere schrieb:


> allerdings machst Du auch nicht so viel Geld kaputt, wenn es eben nicht so genau Dein Ding ist!! Ich habe mir auch ein ACID gebraucht (stand da wie neu!) gekauft und bin seit November ca. 3.000km gefahren. Geiles bike, aber mittelfristig weiß ich erst jetzt, dass ein Allmountain her muß - nicht als Ersatz, sondern als Ergänzung zum ACID


 
So ist es bei mir auch. Ich hoffe das mein Stereo auch bald da ist.
Rangfolge bei der cube seite ist einfach von oben nach unten (so ganz grob) Reaction ist besser ausgestattet als das acid und hat mer race auslegung als das acid, was mehr auf touren geht (würde ich so grob sagen).
Ich fahre das acid seit 2 jahren und wenn man einmal blut leckt will man mehr.
Aber wenn man ein einsteiger ist, macht man mit einem acid nie was falsch! Wohnst du allerdings gleich vor dem alpen oder hat ne geile abfahrt und auch geile berge bei dir, juckt es dich bestimmt bald keine touren mehr zu fahren sondern berg hoch und runter, und dafür gibt es definitiv geiler bikes als das acid!
Tour ist es geil, keine frage! Und ich würde es auch nie verkaufen

lg


----------



## mrpetere (28. April 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Ich fahre das acid seit 2 jahren und wenn man einmal blut leckt will man mehr.
> 
> lg


 

...das heiÃt dann nicht, "ich will ein Bike, dass 150â¬ mehr kostet" sondern, dann will man ein richtig geiles Bike, welches gleich 1500â¬ mehr kostet!  Somit steig lieber nicht so hoch ein, dann wird der nÃ¤chste Schritt nicht ganz so teuer!!  Wenn mir jemand vor 6 Monaten gesagt hÃ¤tte, dass ich mal plane eine Fahrrad fÃ¼r 2.500â¬ zu kaufen, den hÃ¤tte ich ausgelacht. Aber jetzt bin ich soweit und freuÂ´ mich drauf 2010!!


----------



## acid-driver (28. April 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> ...dann verlier ich bestimmt mehr Geld als gleich das bessere also teurere zu kaufen.



das ist nicht ganz korrekt.

ich hab alles einzel aufgerüstet und die alten sachen verkauft.
habe jetzt noch den lenker, den vorbau und die alte kurbel hier rumliegen und hab den anschaffungspreis wieder drin.

ab dem ltd team (glaub ich) gibts ne rock shox reba - sehr geiles teil war nach den scheibenbremsen meine wichtigste anschaffung.


----------



## Bluesdriver (28. April 2009)

mrpetere schrieb:


> ...das heißt dann nicht, "ich will ein Bike, dass 150 mehr kostet" sondern, dann will man ein richtig geiles Bike, welches gleich 1500 mehr kostet!...


 
Keine wiederrede! Und trotzdem will ich euch nicht die lust am acid ausreden! es ist für seinen preis ein geiles bike.
Und das 08 Modell ist genau so gut wie das 07 und das 09.

Also nochmal auf deine frage:  Umwerfer, Felge, Vorbau, Lenker und Steuersatz sind unterschiedlich. Diese komponenten haben meiner meinung nach nur einen anderen namen und sind von der qualität her auf jeden fall vergleichbar und stehen sich in funktion und qualität nichts nach.
Hauptunterschied wie gesagt sind die bremsen. ich habe an meinen auch hyres nine bremsen dran vorn und hinten 160mm. Raten kann ich dir da jetzt auch nix, die einen schwören auf shinamo bremsen die andern auf hyres die andern auf Formular (gut nicht bei der preisklasse) usw. Greifen und haltbar sind beide gleich gut. Macht vllt mehr her die shimano bremsen.

lg


----------



## sun30 (28. April 2009)

Okay, danke fÃ¼r eure Antworten.

Leider scheint es das Acid 08 bei bike-discount.de nicht mehr zu geben. Im Shop find ich es jedenfalls nicht mehr. Gestern war es noch da. Shit! 

Wohne in MÃ¼nchen und wÃ¼rde grundsÃ¤tzlich gemÃ¼tliche Touren durch Feld, Wald und Wiese machen. Und ab und zu vielleicht mal in die hÃ¼gelige Landschaft der Voralpen. Ich denk auch das Acid reicht eigentlich. Bei den anderen sehe ich wie gesagt gemessen am Preis nicht wirklich eine Verbesserung. Gut die Reba SL ist besser als die Dart 3, aber die gibts erst ab LTD Team und das kostet schon 1000â¬, also 300â¬ mehr!


----------



## acid-driver (28. April 2009)

ansonsten gibts von radon ein modell mit ner reba. da du dir ja das bike eh zuschicken lassen willst...
kostet glaube ich 800


----------



## sun30 (28. April 2009)

Je mehr ich drÃ¼ber nachdenke, desto lieber ist mir ein Vor-Ort HÃ¤ndler. Was nÃ¼tzt mir 200â¬ Preisersparnis, wenns nachher nicht passt? Denk mal soviel bezahlt man im Schnitt beim HÃ¤ndler mehr bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung.

Und zurÃ¼ckschicken dÃ¼rfte arg umstÃ¤ndlich sein. Erstmal wieder alles auseinanderbauen, irgendwie in den Originalkarton reinquetschen, ins Auto packen (wenns mit Karton Ã¼berhaupt reinpasst) und zur Post schleppen. DÃ¼rfte aufgrund der GrÃ¶Ãe ziemlich unhandlich sein schÃ¤tze ich. WeiÃ nicht, ob ich mir das antun will.

Das Cube LTD Team wÃ¤re mit 1100â¬ krass teuer find ich. Obs das Geld wert ist weiÃ ich nicht. Hab erst mit 500â¬ Limit angefangen, dann 700-800â¬ und jetzt denk ich Ã¼ber 1000â¬ nach. Oder nochmal 500â¬ mehr und gleich nen Fully? Hilfe, die Preisspirale nimmt kein Ende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (28. April 2009)

mrpetere schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand vor 6 Monaten gesagt hätte, dass ich mal plane eine Fahrrad für 2.500 zu kaufen, den hätte ich ausgelacht. Aber jetzt bin ich soweit und freu´ mich drauf 2010!!




hätt mir einer vor paar wochen noch gesagt das ich mir n bike für schlappe ''700'' kauf hat ich mir erschlagen. den gleichen plan hab ich auch, ich bereus auch n wennig das ich mir nicht gleich ein richtiges pracht ding für 2 riesen aufwärts geholt hab aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden und mein acid benutz ich dann um auf die arbeit zu kommen oda sonst kleinere touren damit zu starten, ich sehs wie gut angelegtes geld


----------



## NewAcid (28. April 2009)

hat ich mir erschlagen, muhaaa


----------



## NewAcid (28. April 2009)

sagt mal, das einzige was an nem cube bike cube ist, ist doch blos der rahmen?

und

wie kann man hier beiträge löschen? bin irgend wie zu doof dafür.


----------



## acid-driver (28. April 2009)

beiträge kann nur ein moderator löschen.

ja, das einzige, was an cube cube ist, ist der rahmen, der in taiwan hergestellt wird.

cube gelabelte sachen wie barends, griffe und kettenstrebenschutz sind auch nur von fremdherstellern.


----------



## NewAcid (28. April 2009)

is ja blöd das blos die das können.

ok, dank dir!


----------



## NewAcid (28. April 2009)

also ich nehm das zurück mit dem das ichs bereu (und mir nicht gleich n 2riesen teures ding gekauft hab), weil ich hab jetz n plan, ist doch nicht verkehrt das ich mirs acid geholt hab, man kann damit schon so einiges anstellen und hat halt n hardtail mit dem man ausdauer trainieren kann, so. 

ich kauf mir einfach noch n fully für downhill oda besser n ganz gutes freeride mit dem man dann auch mal urlaub in den alpen machen kann (die ganz üblen downhill strecken mitnehmen) und nur das dann benutz.

also mein ich es so, das ich dann einfach sowas wie ein supersportler motorad und eine cross maschine hab.

---so wirds nicht so schnell langweilig 

gruss acid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (28. April 2009)

Also zwei Bikes gehen bestimmt mehr ins Geld als von Anfang das Teurere. Klar, jeder wie er mag. Aber mir erscheints sinnvoller ne Nacht mehr drüber zu schlafen und gleich was besseres zu kaufen. Acid scheint ganz okay zu sein. Ich denk mal alles darunter kann man wirklich vergessen. Das Analog hat ja hauptsächlich Alivio Komponenten.

Wenn das Einzige, was Cube ausmacht der Rahmen ist, dann kann man doch auch nen Radon kaufen? Sind dieselben Rahmen aber die Bikes haben nen besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, weils halt Versand ist. Nachteil ist eben kein Händlernetz und keine Probefahrt.


----------



## NewAcid (28. April 2009)

das es teurer is, is klar.

ich meint das aber eher so das ich dann 2 verschiedene typen bikes hab, so wie ein golfer den einen schläger für die situation, und für die. oder wie ein snowboarder der das eine brett um ''normal'' den berg runter zu fahren oder das andere brett um die üblen tricks rauszuholen hatt.


----------



## sun30 (28. April 2009)

Wenn das Geld da ist spricht wenig dagegen.  Als Einsteiger stellt sich die Frage halt anders.


----------



## Bluesdriver (28. April 2009)

@ sun: http://www.capic.de/capic.php

das sind cube-rahmen mit "besserer" austattung fürs geld.
Ich glaube ein cube händler hat auch nix dagegen wenn du ihn ein capic zur reperatur bringst, das ist nämlich ne cube untermarke oder so (keine ahung wie das läuft, jedenfalls sau geiles preisleisung)

lg


----------



## sun30 (28. April 2009)

Danke, aber da kostet das gÃ¼nstigste Hardtail ja schon 1000â¬  Also von billig seh ich da leider nix!

Aber das FS 100.1 Fully hÃ¶rt sich ganz gut an. Kostet leider auch 1500â¬.


----------



## acid-driver (29. April 2009)

also die rahmen werden alle irgendwo in taiwan geschweißt, kannst also auch ein radon oder canyon nehmen.


----------



## sun30 (29. April 2009)

Okay, danke. Wollte eh mal die Maße der Radon und Cube Rahmen vergleichen.


----------



## Bluesdriver (29. April 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Danke, aber da kostet das günstigste Hardtail ja schon 1000  Also von billig seh ich da leider nix!
> 
> Aber das FS 100.1 Fully hört sich ganz gut an. Kostet leider auch 1500.


 
Ja stimmt^^, ich depp hatte mir nur die fullys angeschaut^^ und dachte das kann man auch auf die halb fullys schließen. 
War vllt nicht so ein guter tipp


----------



## NewAcid (3. Mai 2009)

hallo freunde

hab mein ersten platten bekommen, wahrscheinlich weil ich so viel fliesen splitter in der garage hab, den platten kann man doch normal wie bei jedem fahrrad flicken, oda ?

gruss acid


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

selbstverständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (3. Mai 2009)

ok, danke

blöde frage ich weis .


----------



## mr.jump (3. Mai 2009)

also ich habe wie alle auch das Acid Aber irgendiwe bin ich nicht ganz so mit den Bremsen zufrieden!!! Könnt ihr gut übern Lenker gehen?? Alsoo ich muss schon kräftig ziehen, damit das Hinterad hochgeht! Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

warum willst du über den lenker gehen? das ist ungesund!


----------



## the donkey (3. Mai 2009)

Ich stells hier auch noch rein ist ja schließlich auch ein "Acid"


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

hey, willkommen im club der tunig-acids


----------



## Bluesdriver (3. Mai 2009)

mr.jump schrieb:


> ....Alsoo ich muss schon kräftig ziehen, damit das Hinterad hochgeht! Ist das bei euch auch so?


 
Welches Baujahr, welche Bremsen? Ich habe keine probleme damit, nur bei Alpabfahrten verglasen die dinger ziemlich schnell .
Und wenn es neu ist musst du es eh erstmal "einbremsen"


----------



## Bluesdriver (3. Mai 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ich stells hier auch noch rein ist ja schließlich auch ein "Acid"


 
Hast du hinten auch ne 180 Bremsscheibe??


----------



## the donkey (3. Mai 2009)

Ja ist nich ganz original das Ding
Und hinten ist ebenfalls eine 180er drauf ja


----------



## Blades (3. Mai 2009)

@ the donkey:

Ich hab gehört du willst dein Acid gegen meins tauschen ?
Find ich sehr löblich von dir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (3. Mai 2009)

Der Rahmen wäre schonmal der gleiche wie Deiner!


----------



## Icebreaker84 (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo, habe schon woanders gepostet (Kaufberatung), es gab aber keine Antwort.
Also hier nochmal.
Möchte mein Acid Tourtauglich machen.
Es wird wohl hauptsächlich nur Asphalt bzw. Fahrradwege gefahren, da meine Begleiterin nur ein Crossbike hat.
Die Tour wird ungefähr 4-7 Tage dauern.
Hat da jemand Tips bzgl. Gepäckträger für Seitentaschen, dünnere Reifen, bequemer Sattel etc.
Ice


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

schwalbe marathon als reifen, denk ich mal. gepäckträger müsstest du mal deinen händler fragen. das acid hat ja aufnahmen dafür.


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (4. Mai 2009)

ich trau mich nicht ein bild davon zu veröffentlichen, aber du kriegst ans acid sogar lowrider dran (also Gepäcktaschen am Vorderrad)
Stabile Gepäckträger kriegste schonb ab 20Euronen und guck dass du mit deinen Griffen zurecht kommst. Sportche Position und chilliges fahren geht bei mir auf die Handgelenke


----------



## Icebreaker84 (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich denke Taschen hinten reichen. 25KG Belastung sollte auch reichen oder? Die gibst schon fÃ¼r um die 20â¬.
Ja gute Griffe suche ich auch noch.
@werwurm
Das Bild wÃ¼rde mich ja schon interessieren.


----------



## Ben-Cube (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst möcht ich mich vorstellen da ich mich heute erst angemeldet habe.
Mein Name ist Ben bin 27 und wohne in der schönen Pfalz. So zu meiner Frage: zwar würde ich gerne an meinem Acid vorne und hinten an den felgen die Kugellager wechseln ( sorry ich weis nicht genau wie das heist) wenn es funktioniert. Hat jemand von euch schon erfahrung damit gemacht? Wenn ja, welche Lager müsste ich da nehmen?

Ach und gegoogelt hab ich auch schon aber leider nichts zu dem Thema gefunden.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten und hilfestellungen

gruss
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2009)

du meinst die naben? warum willst du denn überhaupt die lager tauschen? da du ein acid hast, kannst du gleic die ganzen naben tauschen, da von anfang an nicht die hochwertigsten sachen montiert waren


----------



## Ben-Cube (4. Mai 2009)

hi,
ja so heisen die, mir fiel der name nimmer ein. 
Gibt es da ne anleitung wie ich die einbaue?
Welche Naben würdest Du mir empfehlen?

gruss
Ben


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2009)

naja, meistens ists besser, sich direkt nen neuen laufradsatz zu kaufen.

was sollst denn ausgeben?


----------



## Ben-Cube (4. Mai 2009)

hmm,
kommt drauf an wie die Preisspanne da ist


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2009)

130 - 1300 â¬


----------



## Ben-Cube (4. Mai 2009)

ok,
dann würd ich mich für 130 bis 500 entscheiden


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2009)

mein favourit ist dieser hier, wobei der andere auch nicht verkehrt sein soll.


----------



## mr.jump (4. Mai 2009)

es wurde eben gesagt, dass die Bremsen verglasen können, wenn die zu heiß werden oder so!! Sind die dann für immer im ARSC.... oder laufen die wieder perfekt, wenn se kalt sind?


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2009)

die laufen wieder gut, wenn du sie mit feinem schleifpapier abgeschliffen und neu eingebremst hast.


----------



## Bluesdriver (4. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die laufen wieder gut, wenn du sie mit feinem schleifpapier abgeschliffen und neu eingebremst hast.


 
jupp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (4. Mai 2009)

hallo

mich hats heut zum ersten mal bissl aufn arsch gelegt, elenbogen zerfleischt 

hab hinten jetz nen kleinen mittelgrossen achter, den können die profis in der fahrrad werkstatt doch bestimmt raus ziehen oder muss ich mir gleich neue räder für die sau preise kaufen ?

gruss acid


----------



## Bluesdriver (4. Mai 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> hallo
> ...kleinen mittelgrossen achter ...
> gruss acid


 

also einen kleinen achter auf jeden fall und einen mittelgroßen vllt auch.
Was machst du denn? Gute Bessereung


----------



## NewAcid (4. Mai 2009)

ja der is schon eher klein würd ich sagen, auf jeden fall schleift er nirgends, also können die den rausziehen, das is gut, so neue räder kosten ja halb so viel wie mein bike.

habs n bissl übertrieben, bin ne fast 90° wurzel strecke runter und da hats ratz fatz bums gemacht  so lernt man, jetz bin ich wieder bissl ängstlicher unterwegs bis ich mich psychisch von dem sturz erholt hab, wie beim boarden wenns mich da mal so richtig ordentlich verdreht und hinhaut brauch ich wieder ne kleine zeit bis des zittern aus den beinen raus ist.

danke für die besserung, halb so schlimm.

gruss


----------



## mr.jump (4. Mai 2009)

also ich denke die kriegen das hin. Aber ich habe auch eine kleien acht drin und mir ist das  "egal", weil wir ja ehh Scheibenbremsen haben Sprich was mit dem Laufrad passiert ist "egal" außer du baust dermaßen nen Crash, dass die Aufhängugn einen mitbekommen hat nunja wenn die ahct zu groß ist, dann kann es passieren, dass du beí höheren Geschwindigkeiten das Gefühl verlierst.. und Kontrolle^^


----------



## NewAcid (4. Mai 2009)

meinste ? 

ich lass den achter dann bis zur ersten inspektion, sollen die mir den raus machen.

ne hab alles abgechekt ist nur der achter bissl am linken bremshebel und am rahmen hab ich nen paar kratzer aber die schaltung und sonst was hats zum glück überlebt, das einzige was bei mir nichtmehr funst is die poplock fernbedienung für die gabel, wenn ich die früher hochgedrückt hab also scharf gemacht hab und dann den knopf da gedrückt um sie wieder zu lösen is sie ja gleich runtergesprungen und jetz muss ich mit den fingern nachhelfen, aber ich glaub ich muss da ne schraube lockern und dann wieder bissl verdrehen, weil schleift da irgend wo.


----------



## sun30 (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich würd den Achter gleich rausmachen lassen. Wenn sich das verstärkt dann haste irgendwann ne kaputte Felge. Und neue Felge kaufen, einspeichen lassen usw. ist bestimmt teurer als nen kleinen Achter zu entfernen. Oder du behebst die Acht selbst. Nippelspanner gibts für nen paar Euro und Anleitungen im Netz.


----------



## Bluesdriver (4. Mai 2009)

Ja den 8er würde ich rausmachen lassen, fährt sich ja auch schon schöner!
Und wenn du eig einen lieben händler hast, macht der das auch schon ohne größere Geldbeträge, also meiner macht immer sowas nebenbei und verlangt nie was, dafür kaufe ich auch immer alles was ich brauche bei ihm.

lg

Und wenn er nicht lieb ist, selbst zu basteln macht auch spaß.
Nippelspanner


----------



## NewAcid (4. Mai 2009)

ok ich geh dann demnÃ¤chst mal zu nem guten hÃ¤ndler in der nÃ¤he und mach dann gleich meine erstinspektion, hab meine 200km schon locker hintermir da soll er auch gleich den achter neutralisieren und dann bestell ich mir so ein ''nippel''spanner  fÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten fall, kommt bestimmt irgendwann und kauf mir auch gleich nen tacho aber das billigste was er hat, wollt mir erst das garmin edge705 ab 350â¬ kaufen aber ich mach denk ich mal im sommer mein gleitschirm kurs  das heiÃt sparen!

sagt mal fÃ¼r was sind eggbeater ?


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (4. Mai 2009)

det U-Turn (also den Poplock) kannst du mit ein bisserl ausprobieren wieder einstellen. Und merke: Feder arretieren solltest du nur bei Bergauf niemals bei Bergab!!!

Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, kauf dir bei nem Fahrradhändler einen "Nippelspanner" für 1-3 Euro und zentrier das Ei selber raus. ist nicht so schwer, und du brauchst auch keine Zentriermaschine. Du Bockst das Rad auf (oder stellst es auf den Kopp), betätigst die Pedale da das Rad dreht und gehst dann mit nem Stück Kreide ganz langsam an die Felgenflanke (einfacher isses mit der Reifenflanke, funzt aber nur wenn der Reifen 100%ig gerade in der Felge liegt). Dort wo die Kreide die Felge bemalt ziehst du auf der anderen!! Seite die Speichen eine Viertel-Umdrehung an. Danach Felge sauber machen und nochmal gucken. Sobald das Ei raus ist, darfst du dich freuen und ein odr zwei Bier trinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesdriver (4. Mai 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> sagt mal für was sind eggbeater ?


 
egg-beater, zu deutsch Schneebesen 
Quelle-Wikipedia?!?!


----------



## sun30 (4. Mai 2009)

Eggbeater sind Pedale. Wobei der Name besser zu Satteln passen würde.


----------



## Bluesdriver (4. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich auch keinen schimmer was eggbeater sind?
Pedalen? die so aussehen wie schneebesen?


----------



## sun30 (4. Mai 2009)

http://www.crankbrothers.com/eggbeater.php


----------



## NewAcid (4. Mai 2009)

@werwurm weißte was ich glaub mein daddy müsst sowas noch haben, ich kann mich wieder drann errinern das er mal nen achter als ich ein kind war rausgemacht hat und das er ziemlich lange dafür gebraucht hat, kann mich daran noch ganz gut errinern weil ich nen paar stunden später wieder nen dicken crash hinter mir hatte und er sich total aufgeregt hat weil alles um sonst war  das mach ich mit ihm, er muss sich bestimmt noch auskennen und die inspektion kann dann doch noch warten.

@blues das sind so kommische pedale mit ner feder drinn, frag mich blos was die fürn sinn haben. acid-driver kann mich bestimmt aufklären er verkauft ja welche.


----------



## sun30 (4. Mai 2009)

Das sind Klickpedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesdriver (4. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> http://www.crankbrothers.com/eggbeater.php


 
ach die dinger 
Damit habe ich keine erfahrung und wüsste auch nicht wie es funzt, aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue ist das halt ein anderes klicksystem wie SPD, oder liege ich da falsch? --[Ok antwort jetzt gelesen bin aufgeklärt]


----------



## NewAcid (4. Mai 2009)

achso, dank dir sun! dafür brauch man dann noch spezielle schuhe. 

warum sind meine hobbys immer mit viel viel geld verbunden


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (4. Mai 2009)

ja sind Klickpedale, und du brauchst keine bestimmten Schuhe sondern nur die passenden sogenannten Cleats (richtig geschrieben???) Die Eggbeater rasten auf allen 4 Seiten in den Schuh ein, das machen die Shimanoteile zB nicht.

Das Zentrieren hat bei mir das erste mal wirklich bestimmt 3 Stundne gedauert. Beim letzten mal aer nur noch ne halbe, igendwann hast du den Dreh raus.


----------



## Bluesdriver (4. Mai 2009)

Werwurm_Basti schrieb:


> ...Die Eggbeater rasten auf allen 4 Seiten in den Schuh ein...


 
Hast du vergleich zum SPD? Steht man mit den Eierdingern noch fester in der Pedale oder sind beide vergleichbar fest???


----------



## NewAcid (4. Mai 2009)

ja der saß bestimmt auch seine paar std im keller und hat den achter neutralisiert.

weiß jetz nicht wie das ding heißt aber da sind die pedale dran und die 3 zähnräder, habt ihr da nen schutz drauf gemacht? weil hab mir schon 2 hosen zerstört.


----------



## sun30 (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn du die Kettenblätter meinst, kauf dir nen Kettenblattschutzring und dann ist gut. Beispiel http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41ByW14F93L._AA280_.jpg

Seh grad dass die Dinger auf neudeutsch Bashguard heissen. Hier gibts noch mehr Auswahl http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Kettenfuehrungen-Bashguards/Bashguards:::178_46_214.html


----------



## NewAcid (4. Mai 2009)

genau sowas brauch ich!


----------



## Bluesdriver (4. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Seh grad dass die Dinger auf neudeutsch Bashguard heissen. Hier gibts noch mehr Auswahl http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Kettenfuehrungen-Bashguards/Bashguards:::178_46_214.html


 
Na da war Nippelspanner und Eiershaker schon cooler


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (4. Mai 2009)

Es ist Sommer!!! zieh dir ne kurze Hose an!!!!
Im Winter hab ich immer so'n KlettReflexteil um da Hosenbein gemacht, damit es nicht in den Kettenblättern landet

hab ichn Vergleich?? 
Auch auf die Gefahr dass ich mir Feinde mache, aber SPD - Eggbeater is wie Mercedes - BMW
nimm das eine oder das andere, beides is joot und erfüllt seinen Zweck


----------



## sun30 (4. Mai 2009)

@NewAcid

Überleg dir, ob du direkt ne Kettenführung mit dazu kaufst. Ist ganz praktisch, damit die Kette nicht dauernd auf die Strebe schlägt. Aber erhöht natürlich den Wiederstand. Kommt halt drauf an, wie du fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesdriver (4. Mai 2009)

Werwurm_Basti schrieb:


> ...
> hab ichn Vergleich??
> Auch auf die Gefahr dass ich mir Feinde mache, aber SPD - Eggbeater is wie Mercedes - BMW
> nimm das eine oder das andere, beides is joot und erfüllt seinen Zweck


 
Also wie Fiat und Opel


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

@sun stimmt sowas brauch ich auch! sobalds bissl holprig bergab geht muss ich in den kleinsten gang schalten das die kette nicht aufn rahmen knallt.

ich sags ja, die teuren hobbys machen mir zu schaffen


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

@werwurm

neee ich mag keine kurzen hosen troz sommer (brennessel und co.) und auch so hab ich noch nie kurze hosen gemocht, aber son klettverschluss band lass ich mal meine mami bastelln.


----------



## sun30 (5. Mai 2009)

Das brauchste nicht basteln lassen, sowas gibts für nen paar Euro im Laden.


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

oder so  

morgen früh fahr ich auf jeden mal zu nem händler hier, bin gespannt was ich alles an geld bei ihm lass! tacho, hörnchen, kettenblattschutz+die führung, nippelspanner, öl für die kette bräucht ich, ohje, ohje, ohje


----------



## sun30 (5. Mai 2009)

Kauf dir nen Sigma. Die Dinger gibts ab 10 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m8/k347/sigma-sport.html?od=2d&ft=1


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

hast auch n sigma ?


----------



## sun30 (5. Mai 2009)

Nee, hab gar kein Fahrrad


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

aso stimmt, bist ja noch am entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werwurm_Basti (5. Mai 2009)

hab den Sigma 16schieß.mich.totDTS, also den mit ohne Kabel
funzt prima, macht was er soll. Nur geht er bei Temperaruren um die -10 Grad gerne mal einfach aus *g*

Kurze Hose: glaube mir wenn du im Hochsommer mal ne längere Tour machst wirst du dir so eine wünschen. Gegen Brennessel und Dornen und Tannenzapfen und Äste und all den Kram wirst du schnell immun! 

Fiat & Opel: Hmm die haben heut noch im Radio gesagt, dass die Modelle sich gut kombinieren lassen (warum auch immer)


----------



## Fabian93 (5. Mai 2009)

Wozu die Kettenführung?
Gibt doch nen kettenstrebenschutz,da macht es nis wenn die Kette auf die Strebe kommt


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

also biker

hab mir heut n tacho,hörner,handschuh,nippeldingbums,2ten flaschen halter mit flasche gekauft--aber ne klingel und pedal-reflektor hab ich ganz vergessen wollt ich auch noch unbedingt und des kettenschutz mit führung hol ich mir n andersmal vllt. auch garnicht, is nicht so nötig find ich, aber son streben schutz bräucht ich damit die kette nicht immer draufklatscht.

meine poplockfernbedienung hat ja nicht funktioniert lag da drann das die halterung die mitm lenker verbunden ist verbogen war - so schlau wie ich bin dacht ich ich schleifs mal mitm dremel ab dann passts bis ich bemerkt hab da muss ich ja ziemlich viel abschleifen also hab ich schweres gerät gepackt ''wasserpumpzange'' und zurecht gebogen ist alu die halterung der rest kunstoff . die fernbedienung musst ich so weit in den lenker schieben wegen den hörnchen das ich die schraube weglassen müsste weil der lenker da so dick ist, was solls is halt keine befestigungs schraube drinn - hebt auch so ganz gut.

so meine erste pimpung is vollbracht hier noch n bild...


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

nice


----------



## acid-driver (5. Mai 2009)

klingel? pedalreflektor? kettenführung? das passt ja mal garnicht. kettenstrebenschutz wär nicht verkehrt. evtl bis dahin den rahmen an der stelle mit klebeband umwickeln -> hilft erstmal


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

ja ne klingel brauch ich! weil ich hab schon echt kein bock mehr mit meim mund immer zu klingeln ''klingelingeling''  wenn ich durch n wald fahr und vor mir irgend welche omas und opas spazieren-is bis jetz jeden tag vorgekommen, pedalreflektor will ich als sicherheit in der nacht die sind ja so mini die dinger und ratz fatz dran gebastellt und stören ja nicht oder so. des mitm klebeband is ne idee! ich glaub ich müsst noch so kreptesa haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> ja ne klingel brauch ich! weil ich hab schon echt kein bock mehr mit meim mund immer zu klingeln ''klingelingeling''  wenn ich durch n wald fahr und vor mir irgend welche omas und opas spazieren-is bis jetz jeden tag vorgekommen, pedalreflektor will ich als sicherheit in der nacht die sind ja so mini die dinger und ratz fatz dran gebastellt und stören ja nicht oder so. des mitm klebeband is ne idee! ich glaub ich müsst noch so kreptesa haben.


 

hehe ich finds geil, alle reden von weniger gewicht und hier wird ans rad drangebaut was das zeug hält. 
wie bei mir, ich habe mein 1,5 kilo schweres schloß immer dabei , eig nur weil ich die halterung geil finde...


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

die paar gramm stören doch nicht, bin ja keine frau


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

mach wenigstens carbon kreptesa dran ^^


----------



## BlackAcid (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Ich habe festgestellt, das bei den schwarzen Acids immer unterschiedlich aussehende Federgabeln eingebaut werden!
Wie kann das sein? Die eine sieht viel schöner aus. Beide heißen zwar RockShot 3 aber is da ein qualitativer Unterschied?

Habe grad leider festgestellt, das ich selber keine fotos von meinem Acid habe. Aber meine Federgabel ist glänzend und bunter und die ander von z.B Newacid ist mattscharz


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

mein hÃ¤ndler hat mir erst so ''carbon'' hÃ¶rnchen gezeigt die waren aber iwie 5 mal so schwer wie die ich jetz hab dafÃ¼r waren die auch 10â¬ teurer die ich hab.

haha mal schauen ob ich sowas iwo auf lager hab carboncreptesa


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

@blackacid

kann es vllt. an den aufkleber liegen ?


----------



## mr.jump (5. Mai 2009)

mal ne andere Frage bei meinem HR schleift nen bissel die Bremsen. Kann ich dan einfach den Bremssattel lösen und neu ausrichten? Oder muss da was mit Unterlegscheiben gemacht werden? Und nochwas: ich habe häufig das Gefühl, dass das Einstellen der Bremse immer fürn Arsc.. ist, weil mach paar Runden und paar Vollbremsungen schleift die wie vorher;( ISt das bei euch auch so?^^


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

ja bei mir schleift die auch immer, also jetz wo ich den kleinen achter hab schleifts nur noch an einer stelle (achter erledige ich morgen) und davor oder beim vorderrahd schleifts immer an 2 stellen, an einer und immer genau gegenüber-ich glaub das muss so sein.


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

mr.jump schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage bei meinem HR schleift nen bissel die Bremsen. Kann ich dan einfach den Bremssattel lösen und neu ausrichten? Oder muss da was mit Unterlegscheiben gemacht werden? Und nochwas: ich habe häufig das Gefühl, dass das Einstellen der Bremse immer fürn Arsc.. ist, weil mach paar Runden und paar Vollbremsungen schleift die wie vorher;( ISt das bei euch auch so?^^


 
ja war, wo mein acid noch frisch war, sehr oft so.
die beiden schrauben lösen am bremssattel und am besten beim drehenden rad einstellen, nie an der scheibe versuchen die unwucht rauszudrücken!!!
ist wenn man es das erstemal macht ne ziemliche fummerlarbeit, aber mit der zeit wird man profi . wenn die mal so 10000% eingebremst sind, hört es auf.
ist aber glaube ich bei vielen scheibenbremsen so...
viel spaß beim fummeln


----------



## BlackAcid (5. Mai 2009)

Nein, an den aufklebern liegt es nicht.
Guckt euch mal die Federgabel von NewAcid an und vergleicht die mit der:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> Nein, an den aufklebern liegt es nicht.
> Guckt euch mal die Federgabel von NewAcid an und vergleicht die mit der:


 
ist ne andere federgabel, dart 3 ist beim acid drinne
und die scheint mir auch ein anderes baujahr zu sein, sieht aus wie meine dart 3 von 07, aber ist eine dart 2


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

das ist ne dart 2  und meine is ne dart3


----------



## acid-driver (5. Mai 2009)

blackacid, hast du eine rockshox dart 2 oder dart 3 ?


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> ist ne andere federgabel, dart 3 ist beim acid drinne
> und die scheint mir auch ein anderes baujahr zu sein, sieht aus wie meine dart 3 von 07, aber ist eine dart 2


 
mal ehrlich, versteht ihr eig manchmal überhaupt was ich sagen will??
so ein deutsch was ich da schreibe, ist ja schlimm


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

ich habs kapier, liegt wohl an der gleichen deutschen logik


----------



## acid-driver (5. Mai 2009)

jo
ist ne andere gabel. war ich zu langsam  die hat noch ne elastomerdämpfung...


----------



## mr.jump (5. Mai 2009)

gut.. und wie sieht das mit dem Festschrauben aus? Schön fest denke ich mal, aber nene Drehmomentschlüssel brauch ich nit?!? klar wird das dann genauer, aber ich bin ehh ein "hobbyfahrer" und keinn Freak^^


----------



## acid-driver (5. Mai 2009)

oute mich hier mal als freak  reiss blos die schrauben nicht ab...


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

mr.jump schrieb:


> gut.. und wie sieht das mit dem Festschrauben aus? Schön fest denke ich mal, aber nene Drehmomentschlüssel brauch ich nit?!? klar wird das dann genauer, aber ich bin ehh ein "hobbyfahrer" und keinn Freak^^


 
fest, genau--reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

sind bei euch noch die stopfen am lenker da an der seite drann ? meine sind spurlos verschwunden, erst der linke vor paar tagen und heut hab ich bemerkt das der rechte fehlt, sowas.
und
weiß jemand wos lustige ventil deckel gibt, also fürn reifen. bei meim roller hat ich mal so totenköpfe drauf-hätt ich gern wieder oder irgend was anderes lustiges-n playboy oda so


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

ja mein händler hat mir heut n paar gute tipps gegeben- was mir die verbrecher von dem laden wo ich mein bike her hab nicht gegeben haben.

auf jeden fall meint er das man die schrauben von den bremsen,schaltung und der poplockbedienung am lenker nicht zu fest schrauben darf-falls man mal hinfliegt das die sich n bissl drehen können und nicht abbrechen.


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> ja mein händler hat mir heut n paar gute tipps gegeben- was mir die verbrecher von dem laden wo ich mein bike her hab nicht gegeben haben.
> 
> auf jeden fall meint er das man die schrauben von den bremsen,schaltung und der poplockbedienung am lenker nicht zu fest schrauben darf-falls man mal hinfliegt das die sich n bissl drehen können und nicht abbrechen.


 
ja aber hier gehts ja um den bremssattel, der müsste dann schon fest sein ,
bezüglich den stopfen, meine sind noch da...
und solche coolen staubkappen suche ich auch, wenn einer was hat bitte ich um den link oder ähnliches, ich schau auch mal


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

aso, bremsen  ja da musses schon schön fest sein.

alles klar sobalt ich fündig bin sag ich bescheit!


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/4-blaue-Staubkap...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

sind die einzigen die ich gefunden hab, aber n kollege meint grad im polo motorrad laden müssts die geben.


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> ....aber n kollege meint grad im polo motorrad laden müssts die geben.


 
ich bin ja sooo blöd, ich war auf ner motorradmesse, da gabs ja unmengen an sowas, und konnte wieder nicht soweit denken, das wir ja die gleichen ventilgröße haben...
oh man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

hehe schon, hab das gleiche grad auch gedacht als ich gesucht hab bis ich gedacht hab hmmm ich kann doch meine reifen an der tanke auch aufpumpem wo die anderen ihr auto oda motorrad aufpumpen


----------



## Skadrian (5. Mai 2009)

So, eben gerade abgeholt, mein erstes Mountainbike (bin Anfänger). *stolz*. Fährt sich super, die ersten 10 Kilometer waren gut, ich freue mich auf die nächsten Strecken im Wald...

Ich entschuldige mich für die schlechte Fotoqualität!


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch, nice bike


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

jo bruder 

gratuliere!!! und viel spass!!!


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

mach aber den hässligen gelben aufkleber da oben am rahmen weg  da steht nur misst drauf


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> mach aber den hässligen gelben aufkleber da oben am rahmen weg  da steht nur misst drauf


 Neugierig, was steht denn drauf, hatte nicht so ein ding


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

das fahrrad ist nicht stvo zugelassen


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> das fahrrad ist nicht stvo zugelassen


 achso ich dachte schon was wichtiges


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

bluesdriver schrieb:


> achso ich dachte schon was wichtiges




:d


----------



## Skadrian (5. Mai 2009)

Dort steht geschrieben: "Achtung! Ausstattung entspricht nicht der Straßenverkehrs-Zulassungsordnung  - StVO! - Vor Gebrauch unbedingt die Bedienungsanleitung lesen!"

Ich bin gut zufrieden, der Händler in Münster hat mir das Rad zum Internetpreis gegeben und noch Flaschenhalter, Flasche und Beratung obendrauf gepackt. So gehört sich das. Das Acid ist wohl ausverkauft, er hatte nur noch dieses und eins in schwarz dort stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackAcid (5. Mai 2009)

@ all: sry...bin so dämlich und hab beim suchen der federgabel im internet kurzzeitig nich aufgepasst und ne rock shox dart 2 rausgesucht, habe aber die richtige 3!!!

Aber noch was... wenn ihr Lock drinn habt und mit der "gesperrten" Federung leicht spring. Macht die Federung bei euch dann auch Metallische Geräusche?


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> @ all: sry...bin so dämlich und hab beim suchen der federgabel im internet kurzzeitig nich aufgepasst und ne rock shox dart 2 rausgesucht, habe aber die richtige 3!!!
> 
> Aber noch was... wenn ihr Lock drinn habt und mit der "gesperrten" Federung leicht spring. Macht die Federung bei euch dann auch Metallische Geräusche?


 
Mit Lock sollte man nicht spingen und auch nicht öfter springen,das ist nicht gut für die gabel!!!!


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

für was issn der lock eigtl. ? hmm ich hab den immer angeschalten wenns übel berg runter gint, weil ich angst hatte das sie durchschlägt.


----------



## BlackAcid (5. Mai 2009)

cool, dass ich das auch mal erfahre


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh falsch,falsch falsch

der lock ist berghoch, auf nicht hügligen straßen damit ihr, wenn ihr richitg in die pedale trettet, nicht soviel kraft verliert durch die ferderung!!!
Beim springen oder bergab kann und am besten noch auf schotter oder wurzeln ist das sehr sehr ungesund für die gabel!!!!!
so sagte es mein händler und zeigte mir eine kaputte gabel


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

ouuu, ich schliess mich blackacid an


----------



## BlackAcid (5. Mai 2009)

Danke =)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich nerve, aber iwie fühle ich mich mit meinem Acid immer vom Händler betrogen.
Wenn ihr ein Black Acid habt, ist eure Schirft RICHTIG WEIß? oder so Cremefarbend???


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

weiß, meins ist aber von 07, keine ahung wie es bei den neuen modellen ist


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

schneeweiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> schneeweiß


 
das ist natürlich weisser als bei mir


----------



## BlackAcid (5. Mai 2009)

Eyy... kann man sich Nachträglich bei seinem Händler beschweren??? Iwas ist doch dann mit meinem Acid nicht oke! Meins ist Cremefarbend


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> Eyy... kann man sich Nachträglich bei seinem Händler beschweren??? Iwas ist doch dann mit meinem Acid nicht oke! Meins ist Cremefarbend


 
foto


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

genau zeig ma n foto, wenn die komponenten nicht stimmen dan hätt ich den erwürgt mit meinen 192cm 


was hast gezahlt ?


----------



## BlackAcid (5. Mai 2009)

699 + anbauteile

foto hab ich grad versucht. Kommt aber bei dem Licht + Fotoblitz nicht richtig rüber
(bisschen sehr unscharf)


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

sieht doch ok aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackAcid (5. Mai 2009)

Sage ja kommt bei dem Foto nicht richtig rüber 
aber kann man da nach 2 Monaten noch was beim Händler sagen??


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

hmm weis nicht, probieren kannst es, aber blöd guggen wird er auf jeden fall ! denk ich mal.

ich geh mal in die garage und schau nommal meins an, aber ich habs schneeweiß im kop


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

also schau ma, auf meim ersten bild im album kommts auch son bissl creme mässig rüber is aber weiß, ich denk ma schon das er dich net betrogen hat aber wenn dir da richtig sicher bist hätt ich ihm was gesagt!!!


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

aber deine gabel sieht echt so glänzend aus, vllt hat er aus ner dart2 ne dart3 gemacht ? geh der sache ma richtig auf den spuren, mal zu nem anderen händler der sich auskennt und wenn der sagt da stimmt was nicht, dann hätt ich dem echt das bike um die ohren gehauen und mein geld verlangt.


----------



## BlackAcid (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde auf Fotos täuscht so was eh immer, aber bei mir sieht es in echt Cremefarbig aus und ich wurde auch schon 2-3mal drauf angesprochen, hab mir aber gedacht, das wäre normal. Bis ich vorhin im Internet die Acids gesehn hab die nie Schneeweiße Schrift hatten


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

des ist doch auch n baujahr 09 ?

und was sind das für reifen ? die sind auch anderst als bei mir oder bei anderen händler im net.

und deine gabel sieht irgend wie misstrauisch aus, könnt ja ne dart2 verpackt als dart3 sein, oder was sagen hier die profis ?


----------



## BlackAcid (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe es dieses Jahr gekauft und es soll ein Acid baujahr 09 sein. 
Tja es sind keine Smart Sam Reifen sonder Schwalbe Racing Ralph 
Ohh man mir wird das jetzt erst alles bewusst.. mir is das alles vorher gar nicht ausgefallen 
Eig ist der Händler sehr seriös! Ich versteh das nicht


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

nene pass mal auf, wieviel federweg haste an der gabel ??

weil ich hab hier auch ne dart3 mit 100mm federweg gefunden die glänzt http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-ROCK-...mZ120414861725QQcategoryZ100533QQcmdZViewItem


und meine is mit80mm


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> Also ich habe es dieses Jahr gekauft und es soll ein Acid baujahr 09 sein.
> Tja es sind keine Smart Sam Reifen sonder Schwalbe Racing Ralph
> Ohh man mir wird das jetzt erst alles bewusst.. mir is das alles vorher gar nicht ausgefallen
> Eig ist der Händler sehr seriös! Ich versteh das nicht


 
gegen raching ralph lässt sich nix sagen, das wird mein nächster acid reifen, der sam ist wirklich ein bissel zu smart...
das ist schon ein cube, und schlechter als unseren "schüssel" ist es auch nicht. eig ist es ein acid mit anderen reifen, creme schriftzug und einer glänzenden gabel, wenn dir die optik beim kaufen nicht gestört hat, warum jetzt???? ist doch cool hebt sich ab!!


----------



## NewAcid (5. Mai 2009)

jap und wenn du jetz noch 100mm federweg hast dann is deins noch besser weil die feder kostet mehr als die mit 80mm und die racing ralph kosten mehr als die smart sam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (5. Mai 2009)

1. Kettenstrebenschutz. Es gibt so Neopren Schläuche zum drüberziehen. Also wenn keine Kettenführung, dann sowas hier http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ne-Voltage-CS-Kettenstrebenschutz::10264.html

2. Federweg. Um aus ner 80mm Gabel ne 100mm Gabel zu machen kann man Spacer einbauen, muss also nicht unbedingt ne neue Gabel kaufen. Dazu gibts Anleitungen im Netz.


----------



## BlackAcid (6. Mai 2009)

Wie bekomme ich denn raus, ab meine Rock Show Dart 3 80mm Federweg oder 100mm hat???
Finde meine Bedienungsanleitung von der Federgabel grad nicht


----------



## Icebreaker84 (6. Mai 2009)

@Black
Welchen Vorbau hast du?
Die 09er sind von FSA die Vormodelle von Ritchey.
Auch sind es beim 09 keine Shimano Bremsen (sonsern Hayes Stroke,Bremshebel weiß).
Evtl. hilft das. Auf deinem Foto sieht man recht wenig.


----------



## Bluesdriver (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
da hier doch unbewusste Fehler gemacht werden, ein Tipp für euch (habe ich heute gefunden und fande es sehr gut beschrieben).
Gerade bei den vielen Begriffen aus Deutsch und Englisch:
http://www.multicycle.de/web/pages/wissenswertes/lexikon.htm#P
Auch mal die FAQ's anklicken!
Unter P- steht das auch nochmal mit den Poplock! War froh wo ich das gelesen habe, das ich euch kein mist erzählt habe!
In diesem Sinne, gute nacht

lg


----------



## NewAcid (6. Mai 2009)

@black keine ahnung vllt mit nem lineal mal abmessen ?

jo @blues, gut zu wissen ich hab immer s gegenteil gemacht.

ich hab auch noch n kleinen tipp an die den ersten platten geflickt haben und wollen das alles danach noch optisch gut aussieht: achtet darauf das die schriftzüge von mantel und felge in richtiger position sitzen.

schaut euch mein hr an da ists nich der fall, hab ich vorhin bemerkt

album


----------



## NewAcid (6. Mai 2009)




----------



## Fabian93 (7. Mai 2009)

@ New Acid:Kettenstrebenschutz,sonst sieht deine kettenstrebe aus wie bombardiert


----------



## sun30 (7. Mai 2009)

@newacid, mir fällt grad auf dass deine kettenstreben stark gebogen sind. hast du da was draufgeklebt oder ist das normal?


----------



## Blaustich (7. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> @newacid, mir fällt grad auf dass deine kettenstreben stark gebogen sind. hast du da was draufgeklebt oder ist das normal?



das ist bei meinem acid auch so- müsste also normal sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (7. Mai 2009)

@fabian jab brauch ich 

@sun = blaustich

kanns mir nicht verkneifen, mein baby un meine hometrail


----------



## Icebreaker84 (8. Mai 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> @fabian jab brauch ich
> 
> @sun = blaustich
> 
> kanns mir nicht verkneifen, mein baby un meine hometrail


Dat war doch das Ding, mit dem Handy zwischen den Beissern oder.


----------



## NewAcid (8. Mai 2009)

jo, aber des pic is nicht auf dem einem kurz video drauf, die ganze dh strecke sind 3 etappen das video is die 1te und das pic auf der 2ten.


----------



## RSV (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir auch ein Acid gegönnt. War gar nicht so einfach noch eins zu bekommen. Die Händler im Nahbereich hatten keine White Candy-Blue mehr.
Hatte mir dann eins bei Lucky Bike bestellt. Heute morgen, zehn Tage nach Eingang der Auftragsbestätigung habe ich dann erfahren, dass ich doch keins bekomme, ausverkauft.
Im Internet sind die Blauen so gut wie nicht mehr zu bekommen, ausser in 14,16 und 22  Zoll.
Bei Rose City in Bocholt gabs noch drei Stück, also kurz per Telefon nochmal bestätigen lassen und ab auf die Autobahn. 100km hin und zurück und ich hab mein Acid direkt mitgenommen.

Mein Rad ist bis auf die Griffe und die Rock Shoxx Aufkleber identisch mit der Abbildung auf der CUBE Seite hat also keine "Alternativteile" verbaut. Die ersten 30km haben echt Spass gemacht.
Freu mich schon auf morgen, da gibts einen längeren Ausritt.


----------



## xy245 (12. Mai 2009)

Tachjen Leute
Hier ein Bild meines jetzt endlich nach meinen Vorstellungen  fertig "umgebauten" CUBE ACID 
Würd mich über Eure Meinungen freuen


----------



## Icebreaker84 (12. Mai 2009)

Sieht gut aus. Was hast für die Gabel gelöhnt und wie fährt sie sich?
Welche Bremsen sind das?(Deore?)
Fehlen noch Hörner und nen andere Sattel der bequemer ist.(persönliche Meinung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xy245 (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Icebreaker
Also die Gabel is ne RECON SoloAir,die war schon bei Auslieferung so.Find Sie für mich persönlich völlig ausreichend.Fahr meist Asphalt und leichte unbefestigte Waldwege.
Habs bei H&S in Bonn gekauft,denk war ein Sondermodell.Die Bremse is ne Hayes Stroker Ryde.Hörner werd ich wohl nicht anbauen,mag ich nicht so und beim Sattel geb ich Dir recht,der is schon ganz schön hart 

Bis dann


----------



## Icebreaker84 (12. Mai 2009)

Recon dabei? Dann war es ne Sonderedition. Wie teuer war das Bike?
Die Dart 3 stört mich auch ein bissle,aber noch gehts.
Werde noch nen anderen Vorbau und anderen Sattel für lange Touren brauchen. war mal 6 Std. unterwegs. Das ist ne Zumutung.


----------



## sun30 (12. Mai 2009)

RSV schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mir auch ein Acid gegönnt. War gar nicht so einfach noch eins zu bekommen. Die Händler im Nahbereich hatten keine White Candy-Blue mehr.
> Hatte mir dann eins bei Lucky Bike bestellt. Heute morgen, zehn Tage nach Eingang der Auftragsbestätigung habe ich dann erfahren, dass ich doch keins bekomme, ausverkauft.
> ...



Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! Cooles Teil! White Candy Blue find ich mit die schönste Farben der aktuellen Cube Modelle. Da du ja schon eifrig im Netz nach Cubes gesucht hast, wo gibts denn noch 22" Acids in White Candy Blue? Und wieviel hast du bei Rose bezahlt?


----------



## Team Slow Duck (12. Mai 2009)

Find diese "kräftigen" white - candy-Bumsdings-Lackvarianten auch klasse 



sun30 schrieb:


> wo gibts denn noch 22" Acids in White Candy Blue?


  Vor einigen Wochen hab ich bei nem Würzburger Bikehändler (Brand in der Mainaustr, 97082 Würzburg) eins stehen sehen, ich hab mich aber fürs Ltd pro entschieden, sonst hätt ich das Dingens evtl gekauf0rt.


----------



## sun30 (12. Mai 2009)

Danke, aber dachte eher an Onlineshops. Weil nach Würzburg ist nen bisschen weit.


----------



## NewAcid (12. Mai 2009)

@sun von da hab ich meins, blos da hab ichs frisch aus der lagerhalle abgeholt.

bei den http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/cube-acid-whiteblue/17646.html


----------



## NewAcid (12. Mai 2009)

mein hr bremse quitscht dh voll übel, weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Bluesdriver (12. Mai 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> mein hr bremse quitscht dh voll übel, weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?


 
beim fahren oder bremsen


----------



## NewAcid (12. Mai 2009)

beim bremsen aber erst wenn sie richtig heiß sind denk ich mal, dann ists echt schlimm in den ohren, anfangs dacht ich s wär normal müssen noch eingefahren werden.


----------



## Bluesdriver (12. Mai 2009)

ne normal ist das nicht, hmmm schau doch mal die bremsbeläge hinten an, vllt fällt dir ja was auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSV (12. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! Cooles Teil! White Candy Blue find ich mit die schönste Farben der aktuellen Cube Modelle. Da du ja schon eifrig im Netz nach Cubes gesucht hast, wo gibts denn noch 22" Acids in White Candy Blue? Und wieviel hast du bei Rose bezahlt?



Bei Rose gibts auf jeden Fall noch ein 22er, ich hab 660 bei Selbstabholung bezahlt. 

Gruß


----------



## sun30 (12. Mai 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> @sun von da hab ich meins, blos da hab ichs frisch aus der lagerhalle abgeholt.
> 
> bei den http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/cube-acid-whiteblue/17646.html



Hey, das klingt gut. Ampel grÃ¼n, 1-3 Tage Lieferzeit und 699â¬. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch entschieden, ob ich nen Cube Acid oder Radon ZR Team 5.0 oder 6.0 kaufe. Das 6.0er hat halt ne viel bessere Gabel und das 5.0er ist 200â¬ billiger als das Acid bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung. Nur leider sind Bestellungen bei H&S also Radon GlÃ¼ckssache was Lieferzeiten angeht. Will nicht wochenlang warten sonst Ã¼berleg ich mirs noch anders...

@RSV, 660â¬ bei Selbstabholung klingt auch gut. Ist nen fairer Preis find ich.

@NewAcid, du hast mir ne Freundschaftsanfrage geschickt. Was hat das zu bedeuten? Kannst mir doch hier im Fred schreiben.


----------



## BlackAcid (12. Mai 2009)

@Newacid:
Meine quietschen auch... War schon einmal bei Händler, der hat die dann geschliffen.. Meinte ich hätte sie falsch eingefahren, aber nach 2 Tagen quietschten sie wieder und ich habe definitiv richtig gebremst
wäre auch für eine hilfreiche antwort dankbar


----------



## Bluesdriver (12. Mai 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> @Newacid:
> Meine quietschen auch... War schon einmal bei Händler, der hat die dann geschliffen.. Meinte ich hätte sie falsch eingefahren, aber nach 2 Tagen quietschten sie wieder und ich habe definitiv richtig gebremst
> wäre auch für eine hilfreiche antwort dankbar


 Falsch einbremsen gibts nicht!!!!! 
Man muss ja bremsen und bremsen macht man mit den bremsen, da kann man nix falsch machen! 
Ich habe mal so eine Paste auf die scheibe bei mir gemacht.
Keine ahung, mhh Kupferpaste glaub ich, ist nicht schlecht.
Aber ob es Kupferpaste war, ich schau mal schnell im netz... uno momento


----------



## acid-driver (12. Mai 2009)

bitte nichts auf die scheiben machen.

beschleunige ein paar mal bis 30km/h und bremse dann aprupt ab.


----------



## Bluesdriver (12. Mai 2009)

so das war erstmal quatsch!
Also keine kupferpaste auf die scheibe, ich glaub ich habe da gehörig was verwechselt. Das habe ich am motorrad an den kobeln....egal jedenfalls nicht auf die scheibe!!
sorry


----------



## NewAcid (12. Mai 2009)

das mit der kupferpaste kenn ich auch vom auto auf die bremsen wenn sie neu sind und quitschen.

und das mit den paar mal 30kmh und dann bremsen kann sein weil die quitschen nur wenn sie richtig beansprucht werden aber dann mit nem echt kak ton im ohr wie n teller mit ner gabel, und des quitschen dauert dann echt ne weile biss es nicht mehr so schrill wird.


----------



## Bluesdriver (12. Mai 2009)

mhh, dann können sie vllt doch verglast sein. Komisch, ich würde die belege hinten mal rausbauen und mit Schleifpapier ganz leicht rau machen, ganz ganz leicht und mit feinem schleifpapier


----------



## sun30 (12. Mai 2009)

@NewAcid, haste das mit ca. 30 mal jeweils von ca. 30kmh auf 0 runterbremsen schon gemacht? Als nÃ¤chstes wÃ¼rd ich den Tipp mit dem Schleifpapier machen. Danach kannste die BelÃ¤ge ja immer noch tauschen. Sind auch wieder ca. 20â¬ Investition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (12. Mai 2009)

@blues, da du grad verglasen meintest hab ich mich mal hier kurz schlau gemacht und und gugg mal da, da ist einer der hat die glitze gleiche bremse wie wir/ich blos bei dem bremst sie nicht richtig bei mir schon, quitscht aber nervtötend.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=384774&highlight=Hayes+Stroker+Ryde+verglast

und das hab ich noch nebenbei entdeckt:


Die üblen Verdächtigen hierbei sind:

- Fett/Öl auf Scheibe/Belägen -> entfetten mit Isopropylalkohol oder Spiritus, KEIN Bremsenreiniger) 

- Verglaste Beläge -> Beläge Plan schleifen (siehe SUCHE) und gescheit einbremsen (siehe Suche)

- Kanten an den Belägen -> Kanten der Beläge "brechen" (mit Feile anfeilen)

- nicht gescheit ausgerichteter Bremssattel -> Kontrollieren das die Beläge parallel zur Scheibe stehen, ggf. nachrichten

ich baus mal morgen auseinander und mach das da oben.

aber komisch nur wenn ich meine lieblings trail heiz, die hats wohl in sich


----------



## NewAcid (12. Mai 2009)

jo @sun morgen kommt ne voll pediküre für meine bremsen drann


----------



## Fabian93 (12. Mai 2009)

Also die Hayes quietschen nur wenn sie nass/feucht sind.
War bei mir am Anfang auch so.
Hat sich nach 300 km gelegt,jetzt hört man nichtmal bei regen einen kleinen quitscher


----------



## NewAcid (12. Mai 2009)

jap das mit dem nass hab ich bei mir auch bemerkt aber das quitschen was ich hab da is der ton noch n bissl höher-voll schlimm.

300km hab ich noch nicht, erst die hälfte


----------



## sun30 (12. Mai 2009)

Ist das Acid eigentlich für Bunny Hops usw geeignet oder sollte man das mit diesem Bike besser nicht machen? Hätte schon Lust auf son bisschen trial mäßiges.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (12. Mai 2009)

Das quietschen hab ich auch, allerdings nur beim langsamen schieben.
Ist wohl einverbreitees Phänomen bei den Dingern und lässt sich angeblich mit andere Scheiben beheben.
Nächste Woche wird meins sowieso erstmal gründlich durchgecheckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (12. Mai 2009)

gehst zur inspektion ?


----------



## Icebreaker84 (12. Mai 2009)

Jup 200km sind um.
Außerdem sollen sie gleich Schaltwerk Bremsen nochmal richtig einstellen. Als ich es geholt hab war LAdenneueröffnung und viel los. Die habe die Dinger im Accord zusammgebastelt.
Auch will ich Hörner, andere Griffe für mein handgelenke, Kettenstrebenschutz,Sattel und anderen Vorbau für lange touren. Man das wird teuer..


----------



## NewAcid (12. Mai 2009)

@sun bunnyhops und ne gute berg runter geschichten nehm ich schon mit, blos die ganz dicken dinger nehm ich nicht mehr mit weil dafür is die gabel denk net so passend aber sonst für den anfang kann man damit rocken.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (12. Mai 2009)

@sun
Bunnyhopssind kein Problem. Habe auch schon Jumps mit gemacht. Allerdings sollte man die sauber ausführen da die Gabel nicht gut dafür ist. Aber der rahmen macht ne Menge mit.


----------



## NewAcid (12. Mai 2009)

jo ich müsst auch demnächst zur ersten inpektion, ich glaub ich brauch auch nen anderen vorbau hab übelste nackenschmerzen nach ner zeit des sticht voll-nicht schön.


----------



## sun30 (12. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand sein Acid mit ner anderen Gabel ausgerüstet? Die Dart 3 scheint wirklich nen Schwachpunkt zu sein.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (13. Mai 2009)

Reba SL hab ich schon gesehen. Bis 100mm kann man wohl gut einbauen ohne Probleme mit der Geometrie zu bekommen. Musst haöt auf die Scheibenbremsenaufnahem achten.
Mein Favourit wre ja ne Foxgabel.


----------



## NewAcid (13. Mai 2009)

mein fav. wär ne magura.


----------



## JackOeder (13. Mai 2009)

Servus Leute!

Kurz gesagt habe ich vor ein paar Wochen einen Rahmen zerlegt und möchte mit den übriggebliebenen alten Teilen ein Zweitbike aufbauen.

Da ich jedoch erst viel Geld in mein neues Erstbike investiert habe, wollte ich beim Rahmen fürs Winter- / Zweitbike vorerst bisschen sparen und hab ein tolles Angebot bekommen für den Cube ACID Rahmen.

Nun muss ich aber feststellen, dass es scheinbar kein "normales" ACID ist - denn diese Farbkombination gibts gar nicht auf der Cube-Seite 

Die Frage ist: Was ist es dann für eins? 

Hier jedenfalls erste Bilder vom Neuaufbau, LRS wird Crossride Disc...












Schöne Grüße


----------



## Blaustich (13. Mai 2009)

Die Lackierung ist genau so wie beim Attention 2008! 
Habe jetzt auch von den Acids aus 2005-2009 keines gefunden, das so aussieht.
Ich würde sagen, dass du da einen Attention-Rahmen von 2008 hast, auf dem jemand den Schriftzug überpinselt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. Mai 2009)

kann sein, dass der rahmen einfach nur etwas älter ist. cube bringt wohl jedes jahr neue farbkombis...


----------



## xy245 (13. Mai 2009)

Icebreaker84 schrieb:


> Recon dabei? Dann war es ne Sonderedition. Wie teuer war das Bike?
> Die Dart 3 stört mich auch ein bissle,aber noch gehts.
> Werde noch nen anderen Vorbau und anderen Sattel für lange Touren brauchen. war mal 6 Std. unterwegs. Das ist ne Zumutung.


 
Hab damals  ( Sommer 2008 ) 699 bezahlt. War aber von 999 runtergesetzt !!!! Unterm Strich habe ich bestimmt nochmal gut über 500 inverstiert ( XT Kurbel , XT Shifter , Sattel , Lenker Vorbau und LRS + diverse Kleinteile )


----------



## JackOeder (13. Mai 2009)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Die Lackierung ist genau so wie beim Attention 2008!
> Habe jetzt auch von den Acids aus 2005-2009 keines gefunden, das so aussieht.
> Ich würde sagen, dass du da einen Attention-Rahmen von 2008 hast, auf dem jemand den Schriftzug überpinselt hat



Das dachte ich auch zunächst, aber der Lack / die Aufschrift ist matt wie überall sonst auch und man sieht nicht im Geringsten "Auffälligkeiten", die darauf hindeuten würden


----------



## acid-driver (13. Mai 2009)

xy245 schrieb:


> Hab damals  ( Sommer 2008 ) 699 bezahlt. War aber von 999 runtergesetzt !!!! Unterm Strich habe ich bestimmt nochmal gut über 500 inverstiert ( XT Kurbel , XT Shifter , Sattel , Lenker Vorbau und LRS + diverse Kleinteile )



du hast aber nicht ernsthaft dein tachokabel mit kabelbindern am standrohr der gabel festgemacht oder?


----------



## sun30 (13. Mai 2009)

xy245 schrieb:


> Hab damals  ( Sommer 2008 ) 699 bezahlt. War aber von 999 runtergesetzt !!!! Unterm Strich habe ich bestimmt nochmal gut über 500 inverstiert ( XT Kurbel , XT Shifter , Sattel , Lenker Vorbau und LRS + diverse Kleinteile )



Nix gegen Tuning, macht ja auch irgendwie Spass, aber macht es nicht mehr Sinn von Anfang an mehr Geld für nen besseres Bike auszugeben? Lese hier im Forum oft von Leuten die z.b. 800 für nen Bike ausgeben, dann für 700 umrüsten und wunder mich warum sie nicht gleich für 1500 nen besseres gekauft haben.


----------



## acid-driver (13. Mai 2009)

das ging mir ähnlich. 

ich wollte zum beispiel einfach mal gucken, ob mir das biken noch spaß macht. 

die 500 euro fürs acid hätte ich noch verkraften können, hätte es mir nicht gefallen. aber gleich 1500?
außerdem macht mir das schrauben sehr viel spaß, sodass ich meine bikes jetzt nur noch selber aufbaue.


----------



## sun30 (13. Mai 2009)

Wo gibts denn Acids für 500?


----------



## acid-driver (13. Mai 2009)

beim händler 

allerdings brauchte der wohl die bremse, die da dran war und hat das bike mit v-brakes zum verkauf gegeben..


----------



## sun30 (13. Mai 2009)

Wann und wo hast dus denn gekauft? Das 2009er kostet online meistens 699â¬ und da wÃ¤re 500â¬ nen super Preis, selbst mit V-Brakes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xy245 (13. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> du hast aber nicht ernsthaft dein tachokabel mit kabelbindern am standrohr der gabel festgemacht oder?


 
 Was für ein Kabel ??? Das is ein Funktacho und das was Du meinst ist die Bremsleitung die mit einem extra dafür vorgesehenem Halter befestigt ist !!!

Mit dem Tuning gebe ich Dir Recht,es macht einfach Spaß ein Bike selbst zu seinen Eigenen Vostellungen umzubauen......und ja Sun30,Du hast eventuell auch Recht aber zu dem damaligem Zeitpunkt war ich neu in der Szene und hätte keine 1500 investiert !!! Heute eventuell eher da ich genauer wüsste was ich will.

Gruß


----------



## acid-driver (13. Mai 2009)

es gibt einen halter, in der man eine bremsleitug am stand(!)rohr befestigen kann???

sowas ist gefährlich


----------



## Icebreaker84 (13. Mai 2009)

@Jack
hast nur den Rahmen gekauft oder waren auch schon Teile dran wie Sattelstütze Vorbau oder so?
Wenn was dran war sag mal genau was. Die Lackiereung kenn ich nur vom Attention.
Auf dem Rahmen steht Fenner. Das ist ein Cube Händler in der Oberpfalz. Evtl. ein Sondermodell.


----------



## JackOeder (13. Mai 2009)

Ne ich hab nur den Rahmen gekauft, den Rest hatte ich noch zu Hause rumliegen...

Den Fenner Aufkleber hat der Fenner selbst draufgemacht, da ich bei ihm den Rahmen gekauft habe ;-) Aber Genaueres zum Rahmen wusste er eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## Icebreaker84 (13. Mai 2009)

Miss einfach mal die Rahmendaten durch. Denke mal das es ne Sonderbestellung war mit Lackierung die Aufpreis kostet. Solange aber die Geometrie stimmt und die Rahmennr ok ist sollte es doch passen.


----------



## xy245 (14. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> es gibt einen halter, in der man eine bremsleitug am stand(!)rohr befestigen kann???
> 
> sowas ist gefährlich


 
acid-driver  !!!  Wenn man keine Ahnung hat,einfach ganz schön ruhig sein und sich vielleicht mal Erkundigen bevor man seiner Unwissenheit kund tut.  
Da wohl nicht alle Ihr Zubehör ,wie Du beim Baumarktkiosk kaufen ,sondern sich in Fachgeschäften beraten lassen bzw. entsprechende Leute kennen ,weiss ich sehr wohl was "gefährlich" ist und WAS man WO an ein Bike montieren kann  oder eben auch nicht  

Bis dato gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (14. Mai 2009)

xy245 schrieb:


> acid-driver  !!!  Wenn man keine Ahnung hat,einfach ganz schön ruhig sein



wenn man in der lage ist, seine federgabel so einzustellen, dass sie den vollen federweg ausnutzt, bleibt da kein platz für so spielereien.
ausserdem verringert sich der abstand von der krone zur bremse, die bremsleitungslänge bleibt jedoch gleich. wenn das teil dann am ventil hängenbleibt, liegst du auf der nase.

bitte lass dich ordentlich beraten. das ding kann ja durchaus dazu sein, die bremsleitung zu halten, dann aber höchstwahrscheinlich am tauchrohr.

also mach dich schlau über federgabeln, bevor du dich allzuweit aus dem fenster lehnst.


----------



## BlackAcid (14. Mai 2009)

Passt ja auf mit euren Pedalen
hier mal nen bsp was mir grad passiert ist^^


----------



## NewAcid (14. Mai 2009)

BlackAcid schrieb:


> Passt ja auf mit euren Pedalen
> hier mal nen bsp was mir grad passiert ist^^






haha meine sehen genau so aus, oder fast


----------



## Icebreaker84 (14. Mai 2009)

Ja ist mir auch schon passiert...
Allerdings hatte ich grad ne stabile Jeans an die schlimmeres vermieden hat, nur brauch ich jetzt ne neue Jeans..


----------



## Bluesdriver (14. Mai 2009)

Jetzt darfst du dich offiziell Biker nenne 
Finde das schon fast wie ein aufnahmeritual!
Aber Trotzdem gute besserung, auf das du schnell wieder aufs bike kannst


----------



## acid-driver (14. Mai 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Jetzt darfst du dich offiziell Biker nenne
> Finde das schon fast wie ein aufnahmeritual!
> Aber Trotzdem gute besserung, auf das du schnell wieder aufs bike kannst



dann bin ich garkein biker?


----------



## Bluesdriver (14. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dann bin ich garkein biker?


 
Dein Bein sah noch nie so aus??? Nein dann bist du kein biker.
Ne quatsch, wollte Acid nur mut machen 
Bist du gleich von anfang an mit klicks gefahren, da passiert es ehr weniger??


----------



## acid-driver (14. Mai 2009)

sagen wir mal so...ich habs von anfang an versucht...

bin ein paar mal umgefallen, danach hats geklappt mit dem ausklicken. und mit klicks komm ich besser den berg hoch...von daher bleiben sie dran.


----------



## Fishmasta (14. Mai 2009)

2002 habe ich mir mein erste acid gekauft.
dieses wurde mir vor 4 wochen nach einer komplettsanierung gestohlen.

nun habe ich dieses geile teil:







habe das bild zwar schon im allgemeinem cube-thread gepostet, aber da nach der ersten woche probleme wie quitschende und schleifende bremsen aufgetreten sind und ich diese nun beseitig habe, dachte ich, ich könnte es hier noch einmal posten.


----------



## mr.jump (14. Mai 2009)

biste sonst so mit den Bremsen zufrieden? (Hayes Stroker Ryde) Ich finde die hat zu wenig power also bei vorderen Bremse würde ich mir schon mehr wünschen Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fishmasta (14. Mai 2009)

das mit der vorderradbremse kann ich bestätigen.
bei meinem alten acid blieb das vorderrad sehr leicht stehen.
beim dem 2009er ist das nicht der fall.
habe meins allerdings auch erst eine woche.
vlt. muss es noch eingefahren werden.

was könnte man denn machen wenn sich die bremsleistung nicht bessert?
neues öl?
neue scheibe?
neue bremsklötze?

edit:
hast du auch das acid oder ein anderes mit diesen bremsen?


----------



## Icebreaker84 (14. Mai 2009)

@Fisch
Das ist natürlich mies. Dann darfst jetzt wieder anfangen zu bauen. Kurbel,Bremse, Gabel sind so die Stichworte. Zur Bremse
Andere Bremscheibe und andere Klötze, dann steht das Ding sofort.


----------



## sun30 (14. Mai 2009)

@blackacid, krass! und gute besserung. wenn ich das sehe habe ich gar kein bock auf bärentatzen mehr!

Wer von euch hat auf klickies umgerüstet oder hats direkt vom händler umbauen lassen?

@newacid, hab deine freundschaftsanfrage gelöscht. kannst mir doch im fred schreiben wenn was ist


----------



## Icebreaker84 (14. Mai 2009)

Mein Ausflug vom letzten WE.
Leider unscharf da altes Handy und Linse verdreckt wie ich später gemerkt hab.
Habe selber noch nicht umgerüstet. Liegt aber am Geld...


----------



## Blaustich (15. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat auf klickies umgerüstet oder hats direkt vom händler umbauen lassen?


 
seit ein paar wochen fahre ich klickies (shimano 540) - fahren sich super! v.a. am berg und beim beschleunigen spürt man einen echten unterschied!

zur bremse: wieso bremsen eure stroker rydes allesamt nicht stark genug?? wenn ich bei meiner gescheit zupacke blockieren sofort die räder und ich rutsche nur noch dahin..oder würde einen purzelbaum machen


----------



## mr.jump (15. Mai 2009)

von sowas träume ich Meine is mehr als schwach. Also wenn die kalt ist, dann ist es ganz schlimm. Dann kann ich so doll drücken wie ich will und das Rad steht nit. Ich sehr sehr entäuscht von der Bremsleistung. Ich habe das 2009ner mir Stroker Ryde. Vll muss ich mak die Scheibe reinigen? Mit Spüli oder? Also Bremsenreiniger soll man ja nit verwenden habe ich gehört^^....


----------



## NewAcid (15. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> @blackacid, krass! und gute besserung. wenn ich das sehe habe ich gar kein bock auf bärentatzen mehr!
> 
> Wer von euch hat auf klickies umgerüstet oder hats direkt vom händler umbauen lassen?
> 
> @newacid, hab deine freundschaftsanfrage gelöscht. kannst mir doch im fred schreiben wenn was ist




schon alta


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

NewAcid schrieb:


> schon alta



hm?


----------



## Icebreaker84 (15. Mai 2009)

@jump 
Bremse schon richtig eingefahren?
Also wenn ich will packen meine schon zu. Evtl. solltest du die mal richtig entlüften.
Es ist häufig der Fall das die am Anfang net richtig entlüftet sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.jump (15. Mai 2009)

also mitlerweile kann das Einfahren kein Grund mehr sein! Ich habe jetzt 500km auf Tacho und in letzter Zeit bremse ich absichtlich nur mit vorne, außer es ist zu steil! Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie die Qualität von Cube ist, in Bezug auf Fertigung. Also ich erwrte ja schon eine gut entlüftete Bremsé,bei den Preisen mhh also es kann aber gut sein, dass die nit gut entlüftet wurde. Ich muss mein bike hh noch zur ersten Inspektioen bringen,  Das müssten die doch kostenlos machen oder? Was für Möglichkeiten gibts denn noch, für schelchtes Bremsverhalten? Also Beläge sind noch top und dioe Scheibe auch. Ach und nochwas: Woran merkt man, dass die Bremse mal wieder entlüftet wewrden sollte?


----------



## NewAcid (15. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> hm?




lol, ich schreib dich einfach hier an


----------



## Icebreaker84 (15. Mai 2009)

Wenn Luft im System ist bremst es nicht mehr gut
Wenn zuviel drin ist bremst es gar net mehr.
Bei den Strokes ist es aber bekannt das sie bei Auslieferung nie nicht wirklich gut befüllt sind.
Die Scheibe an sich ist auch nicht der Knaller da gibts bessere.
Falsches "Einfahren" kann auch zu schlechte Leistung führen.
Meins geht nächste Woche auch zur Inspektion. Die danach werdeich wohl selber machen.


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

Also das heisst man sollte direkt mit seinem Acid Bremsflüssigkeit und Werkzeug mitkaufen um die Bremsen richtig zu befüllen? Das is doch eigentlich Aufgabe vom Händler grad wenn das allgemein bekannt ist.


----------



## acid-driver (15. Mai 2009)

Icebreaker84 schrieb:


> Falsches "Einfahren" kann auch zu schlechte Leistung führen.



wie geht denn sowas?


----------



## mr.jump (15. Mai 2009)

mmmh also das frage ich mich auch vll wenn man die am Anfang zu heiß laufen lässt!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fishmasta (15. Mai 2009)

wie kann ich die bremsen denn entlüften und was brauche ich dazu?

kommt mir bitte nicht mit steht im handbuch 
das wurde aus irgendeiner sprache im online-übersetzterstil in alles mögliche übersetzt.

aber nichts versteht man wirklich und die ausführlichkeit hält sich auch etwas in grenzen xD


----------



## acid-driver (15. Mai 2009)

erstmal brauchst du ein passendes entlüftungskit.

da ist meist auch ne anleitung dabei. bei avid war die recht gut. bei magura sowieso. 

guck mal bei youtube, da erklärt ein sram mensch, wie man richtig bremsen entlüftet


----------



## Icebreaker84 (15. Mai 2009)

ICh würde es bei der 1. Inspektion beim Händler anmerken das das Ding nicht bremst und die das gefälligst machen sollen.
Ansonsten: Bremsflüssigkeit,Handschuhe (Bremsflüssigkeit vom Fahrrad ist ätzend),Plastikbehälter.
Bremse in Plastikbehälter welche voll mit Bremsflüssigkeit ist. Und dann entlüften.(Bremsen)
Hier Anleitungen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=KpdTKzgoVGk
http://www.hayesdiscbrake.com/support_downloads.shtml
@Acid Driver
Sagen wir mal du fährst mit dem neuen Bike ein steilen und langen Berg runter. Bremst die die Scheibe heiß und fährst dann durch ne Pfütze. Das kann die Scheibe beschädigen.
Auch kann zu starkes Bremsen am Anfang (ersten 20km) dazu führen das die Bremsbacken sich verschlechtert (Oberfläche) und somit nicht mehr richtig zupacken können.
Ähnlich wie beim Auto.
Bin zwar erst seit 2 Monaten wieder aktiv am biken, aber das kenn ich noch von meinenn früheren Tagen und aus der eignen KFZ Werkstatt.


----------



## Dark2308 (15. Mai 2009)

bei uns war das problem an der stroke das die leitung hinten net richtig fest war
 sie  konnte man so rausziehen
rad zum  händler gebraucht
sie haben die leitung neu geklemmt und nun befüllt
danach keine probleme mehr


----------



## mr.jump (15. Mai 2009)

also dann sage ich das einfach, dass ich mit der Bremsleistung nit zufrieden bin und die sollen die doch bitté entlüften und neu machen?!?!?
ok


----------



## Fishmasta (15. Mai 2009)

wo wir schonmal beim thema sind: ist die erste inspektion kostenlos?


----------



## Icebreaker84 (15. Mai 2009)

Ja die erste ist normalerweise kostenlos.
Sofern du den Intervall einhälst.


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

kommt aber doch auf den händler an und was im kaufvertrag steht an oder wovon redet ihr jetzt?


----------



## Fishmasta (15. Mai 2009)

was fÃ¼rn kaufvertrag?^^

hab nur so ne billige rechnung mit cube acid 2009 candy blue 549â¬ bekommen xD


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

bei deinem geilen preis muss natürlich irgendwo gespart werden 

im forum liest man aber oft das nen kaufvertrag gemacht wird, das bike dann bestellt und montiert wird und dann die übergabe stattfindet. außerdem ist nen kaufvertrag gut weil da die personaldaten vom kunden und die rahmennummer stehen falls es mal geklaut wird und wiedergefunden und man muss der polizei beweisen das es seins ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (15. Mai 2009)

Also für alle die ihr Acid bei Bike-discount in Bonn erworben habe,die wollen 19 für die (Erst)Inspektion haben.......


----------



## Fishmasta (15. Mai 2009)

19 euro gehen ja eigentlich noch wenn danach auch wirklich alles tiptop ist.

hab auch noch nen wisch wo rahmennummer etc. drauf steht


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

was kostet eigentlich ne normale inspektion so im schnitt? ob erste, zweite, dritte oder sonstwas ist egal. sind 30â¬ realistisch?

@fishmasta stehen da auch deine personaldaten drauf? sonst kÃ¶nnst vielleicht schwierig werden wenn du der polizei beweisen musst das es deins ist.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (15. Mai 2009)

@sun
Ich kenne keinen Händler der die 1. Inspektion nicht kostenlos macht.


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

was wird da eigentlich alles so gemacht normalerweise? nen bisschen schrauben festziehen und umwerfer einstellen würd ich auch selbst hinkriegen.


----------



## acid-driver (15. Mai 2009)

noch mal zurück zum falschen einbremsen...

wenn man auf langen abfahrten die bremse schleifen lässt, können die beläge verglasen; immer. auch bei eingefahrenen bremsen. und dass man nicht durch pfützen fahren soll, wenn die scheibe heiß ist, ist wohl auch eher ein gerücht oder?
demnach bräuchte ich nach fast jeder tour neue scheiben...


----------



## Icebreaker84 (15. Mai 2009)

@driver: 
Das mit dem Pfützen gillt bei neuen Bremsen
Und bei PKW habe ich das mehr als einmal erlebt.


----------



## mr.jump (15. Mai 2009)

ja... außerdem zieht sich Bremse immerwieder gerade. wegen Inspektion: also speichen werden auch noch festegzogen. ich schick meins auch bald hin, hab mir nue liste gemacht, was nit so gut finde. bei mir sind das bis jetzt die bremsen und die lock funktion von der gabal. wenn ich die lock funktion einschalte kann ich nämlich tortzdem die gabel ein bisschen eindrücken, ich glaub das darf nit sein oder? kA. ach und ich putze mein fahrrad immer, weil das nen besseren eindruck macht. wenn an einem sau´beren fahrrad was kauputt ist und wenn das dann noch an der grenze der garantie ist, lassen die sich besser überreden, als wenn du da den letzten scheiß abgibst. dann wissen die, dass du dich ehh nicht kümmerst um dein bike und sind dann auch nit kulant^^... denke ich jedenfalls


----------



## acid-driver (15. Mai 2009)

wie äußert sich denn so eine kaputte scheibe in dem fall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.jump (15. Mai 2009)

die is dann verzogen


----------



## acid-driver (15. Mai 2009)

und warum soll das nur im neuzustand der fall sein?


----------



## Icebreaker84 (15. Mai 2009)

Wollte da jetzt kein Wissenschaft draus machen. Physikalisch kann ich dir das auch nicht erklären, da müsste ich erst mein Bücher wälzen
Aber neue Scheiben (PKW) sind generell anfälliger, und so soll es auch bei Bike-Scheiben sein.
Mir persönlich ist mal ne Scheibe geplatz.(ca.6-7 Jahre her)


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

@mr.lock, das die gabel nen kleines stück einfedert trotz lockout ist normal. kein grund zur sorge.


----------



## mr.jump (15. Mai 2009)

ahh okay^^ danke aber die bremse muss trotzdem entlüftet werden denke ich^^


----------



## Fabian93 (16. Mai 2009)

Du kannst wegen der Inspeltion glaube ich auch einfach eienen Örtichen händler aufsuchen der Cube Räder führt,dann sparste dir das verschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (16. Mai 2009)

ich musste fÃ¼r meine erste inspektion 10â¬ zahlen...


----------



## NewAcid (16. Mai 2009)

mein hÃ¤ndler meint im schnitt kostet die erst-inspektion 50â¬, hÃ¤tt ich mein bike bei ihm geholt dann wÃ¤r sie fÃ¼r umme.


----------



## Fishmasta (16. Mai 2009)

na geil^^

für 50euro kann ich die bremsen auch selber entlüften und justieren und alles prüfen.

habe auch etwas angst mein bike dem örtlichen händler anzuvertrauen.
der laden ist murks hoch 99.

werde mich am montag mal mit dem bike-discount in bonn in verbindung setzten und fragen was die erstinspektion kostet und was alles gemacht wird.


----------



## Blaustich (16. Mai 2009)

50â¬ sind schon extrem viel!
wenn ich hier so im forum lese, scheinen schon meine 29,99â¬ (festpreis - selbst fÃ¼r die erstinspektion) recht hoch zu sein..obwohl ich mein acid auch bei meinem hÃ¤ndler gekauft habe.
dafÃ¼r bekommt man allerdings fÃ¼r die dauer der inspektion (garantiert innerhalb von 48h) ein kostenloses ersatzfahrrad.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (16. Mai 2009)

Mit dem Ersatzbike geht der Preis in Ordnung.
Meins wird da wohl 4 Tage stehen, weil ich an der Nordschleife bin..


----------



## sundown (16. Mai 2009)

So, hier ist mein Acid 08! Ein paar Veränderungen gabs mittlerweile schon.
Ne Magura Menja 100mm Gabel und Avid Elixir CR Bremsen sind dran gekommen. Dazu sind frische Nobby's drauf!

















Grüße!


----------



## Icebreaker84 (16. Mai 2009)

Schick,schick.
Kettenstrebenschutz und weiße Bremshebel fehlen noch.
Wie fährt sich die Gabel mit dem Acid?


----------



## sundown (16. Mai 2009)

Für den Kettenstrebenschutz ist es mittlerweile leider zu spät  Sieht schon entsprechend aus... 
Die Gabel fährt sich super! Bin sehr zufrieden damit.. Zu der standardmäßigen Dart 3 sowieso n Unterschied von Tag und Nacht!

Im Prinzip blöd so vieles im Nachhinein nachzurüsten, aber gut.  Wusste vorher nicht, dass das mit dem Mountainbiken so ausartet. Sonst hätte ich gleich mehr für ein Komplettbike investiert. Aber die Gabel hab ich immerhin zu nem super Preis bekommen


----------



## acid-driver (16. Mai 2009)

die gabel musst du aber noch einstellen, was?
nutzt ja gerade mal die hälfte des federwegs. aber sehr schön, ne magura gabel am acid zu sehen. 

weiße bremsgriffe würd ich lassen. so siehts gut aus.


----------



## sundown (16. Mai 2009)

Nee nee, da wird schon mehr genutzt. Hatte es nur gerade geputzt, sonst ist der Abstreifring auch etwas weiter oben.
Die Idee mit den weißen Bremsgriffen find ich auch nich so doll.. Schwarz passt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (16. Mai 2009)

@sundown, schönes bike!

wenns das acid standardmäßig mit ner besseren gabel gäb wie z.b. reba sl wärs nen echt nen geiles teil!


----------



## acid-driver (16. Mai 2009)

dafür gibts die ltd-modelle...

die sind aber ensprechend teuer.


----------



## sun30 (16. Mai 2009)

hmm. erst das ltd team hat ne bessere gabel und das kostet glaub 1100â¬. ist schon nen heftiger aufpreis zum acid!


----------



## sundown (16. Mai 2009)

1000,-  kostets. Dafür aber auch bessere Bremsen und n paar andere hochwertigere Teile...


----------



## mr.jump (16. Mai 2009)

merkt man das eigentlich? also klar gabel und bremse mekrt man... aber kurbel oder so..?? das hält doch dann nur länger oder?


----------



## Fabian93 (17. Mai 2009)

Ist außerdem leichter

Bei mir werden in nächster zeit ersetzt:

1)Federgabel
2)Sattelstütze
3)Kurbel+Pedale
4)Lenker+Vorbau

Dadurch dürfte es einiges leichter werden,und die kompoennten sind natürlich besser.


----------



## mr.jump (17. Mai 2009)

naja also für paar gramm gebe ich nit paar hundert euro aus... abgesehen bin ich ein hobbyfahrer


----------



## Fabian93 (17. Mai 2009)

Naja es sind nicht mehr ein paar Gramm,außerdem sind die neuen Kompenenten die einiges besser,bestes Beispiel wird die gabel sein


----------



## Karl der Grosse (17. Mai 2009)

Hey Sundown,
da hast ja einiges an deinem Acid verändert. Toll muss ich sagen. Ich steh etwa vor dem gleichen Problem: Ich will einiges verändern, aber das würde dann viel zu viel kosten und deshalb werd ich vielleicht ein neues kaufen.
Ich träume von der Magura Menja. Wieviel hat deine gekostet und woher hast du sie? Und spricht sie gut an?

Gruß Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundown (17. Mai 2009)

Jau, also mit der Gabel bin ich wiegesagt sehr zufrieden. Ansprechverhalten wunderbar, sonst hatte ich auch keinerlei Probleme damit. Gut ist auch, dass bei den Magura Gabeln immer noch ne Pumpe beiliegt. Müsste man sich sonst ja auch noch mal kaufen.
Hab die Gabel beim Rider Store in Wolfenbüttel gekauft. Dort war sie vorrigen Sommer im Angebot für 379,- .
Günstigster Preis im Internet glaub ich 459,- oder so.. Da konnt ich nicht viel falsch machen 
Kannst ja mal die Website checken: www.rider-store.de


----------



## Acidman (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Bin neu hier und habe mein Acid white/candy blue 2009 vor 3 Tagen ausgehändigt bekommen. Habe festgestellt daß viele Themen vom tunen handelt. Bin 78kg. Ich denke die Gabel Dart 3 sollte eigentlich dafür ausreichend sein. So jetzt gibt es aber an der Gabel noch eine Einstellingsfunktion für die Härte. Auf dem Knopf Steht mit Pfeilen Plus und Minus. das dumme ist, ich kann da nach links und rechts drehen bis ich auf Erdöl stoße und trotzdem kann ich an der Härte kein unterschied feststellen. Meine Frage an euch, habt Ihr auch schonmal sowas festgestellt, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## sun30 (18. Mai 2009)

white candy blue, schön! haste fotos vom bike? hier is die anleitung von der dart http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/08%20Dart%20User%20Manual.pdf guck da mal rein.

ps. wo hastes gekauft und zu welchem kurs?


----------



## Icebreaker84 (18. Mai 2009)

Hi Acidman, habe das gleich Problem. Es passt zwar zufällig mit der Härte aber es lässt sich auch nicht verstellen. Da ich sowieso mein 1. Inspektion habe sollen die das mal machen.
Die Dart 3 ist ja eh nur Einsteigergabel. Viel kann die nicht.


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (18. Mai 2009)

Icebreaker84 schrieb:


> Hi Acidman, habe das gleich Problem. Es passt zwar zufällig mit der Härte aber es lässt sich auch nicht verstellen. Da ich sowieso mein 1. Inspektion habe sollen die das mal machen.
> Die Dart 3 ist ja eh nur Einsteigergabel. Viel kann die nicht.



naja ich glaub schon das es darum geht, was man mit dem Radl alles macht. Ich hab irgendwie keine Probleme mit der Dart3. Nutze das Rad um zur Arbeit zu kommen und am WE mal chic durchs Braun und Grün zu heizen. Bin vollauf zufrieden.

Bei meinem Drehrädchen ist richtig Widerstand drauf, ich kann das nicht mal eben nach + oder - drehen. Aber dafür ändert sich auch die Spannung wenn ich drehe.


----------



## mr.jump (18. Mai 2009)

also ich verstehe nit,wa  ihr gegen die Dart 3 habt!?!?!?! Ich find die super ich kann mit der super rumheitzen und da schlägt auch nichts durch. Klar ist eine Luftgabel besser, aber für mich als aktiver Hobbyfahrer reicht das vollkommen^^.... Ich bin eher mit den Bremsen unzufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acidman (18. Mai 2009)

Erst mal danke an euch für die promte Antwort. Bin selber aus Hagen und wollte als Anfänger nicht gleich online kaufen. Somit habe ich die Läden in meinem Umkreis abgeklappert ( Hat ein Nachteil; sonst ich hatte ich mir 4 Räder ausgemacht zu meiner Auswahl. Cube Acid, Radon ZR Team 5.0, Canyon Yellowstone 5.0, Hawk 55). Den Besten Service Preis und Beratung habe ich dann bei http://www.megabike.de/projekt01/index.php bekommen. Dieses wunderschönes Ding hab ich dann auf 650 Tocken runter gehandelt plus Kunststofftrinkflasche von Cube mit halterung und das alles auch noch mit 0% Finanzierung. Also wenn das noch zu unterbieten ist???
Werwurm Basti, Ich werd mir jetzt nicht die laune verderben lassen. Die Härte der Gabel ist ja nicht unpassend für mich. Da ich jetzt Die Anleitung gelesen habe, werd ich das jetzt nochmal mit geschulteren Auge betätigen. Wenn das dann auch nicht hilft, muss ich sowieso in 6 wochen nochmal zum Händler zu Nachstellen der Bremsen Schaltung usw. Ach ja Fotos werden heute bestimmt folgen Bei dem schönen Wetter draußen :- )) 
das mit den engl. Fachausdrücken hab auch auch noch nicht so drauf. Meine frage; kann ich es mir erlauben mal mit beiden Rädern in der Luft eine ca. hohen Bordsteinkante runter zu hopsen? Ich meine zum streichenl hab ich das Ding nun wiederum auch nicht gekauft.


----------



## AweX (18. Mai 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> ...Dieses wunderschönes Ding hab ich dann auf 650 Tocken runter gehandelt....Also wenn das noch zu unterbieten ist???



Hier ich!
Hatte zwar keine Trinkflasche incl. ,aber hab dafür nur 550 fürs Bike bezahlt 
*freu*


----------



## sun30 (18. Mai 2009)

@acidman, Ã¼ber die bordsteinkante springen, klar geht das. stichwort bunny hop.

@awex, 550â¬ ist nen cooler preis! wo?


----------



## Icebreaker84 (18. Mai 2009)

Hab 590 fürs Acid bezahlt.
@acidman 
Ja kannst du. Solltest nur nicht mit Gewalt den Borstein hochfahren


----------



## sun30 (18. Mai 2009)

hey, wo kriegt ihr alle diese geilen preise?


----------



## Blades (18. Mai 2009)

Hab anfang 2008 das 2008er Modell auch für 550 Euro bekommen, dazu noch einige Parts.


----------



## sun30 (18. Mai 2009)

fÃ¼r 550â¬ ist das acid nen super bike, aber 699â¬ standardpreis sind schon etwas viel im vergleich zur konkurrenz.

gibts das acid aktuell irgendwo fÃ¼r unter 600â¬?


----------



## Blades (18. Mai 2009)

Müsstest mal zum H&S nach Bonn nen bissel handeln ... soweit runtergesetzt stehen die da auch nicht. xD


----------



## Fabian93 (18. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab mein Acid für 499 bekommen,da ich ende Januar da war,also außerhalb der Saison

Also man kann sagen was man will,die Dart 3 ist fürn Po.
Das Ansprechverhaten ist echt mies,dazu isse auch noch sackschwer...

Aber wenn man damit zufrieden ist isses doch umso besser,das hier ist nur meine meinung


----------



## AweX (19. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab meins bei H&S in Bonn geholt.
Der "Ladenpreis" ist bei denen immer anders(billiger) als im onlineshop.
Für 550(ausgeschildert) konnte ich da auch nich nein sagen-für das Geld wirklich ein super Bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bm1507 (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
ich würde gerne mal wissen, was ihr meint, wie hoch ich mit dem Acid max springen kann, da ich mit nem Freund ma in den Dirtpark fahren wollte.


----------



## sun30 (19. Mai 2009)

@fabian, 499â¬ ist bisher der beste Preis. Top!

@awex, konntest du noch runterhandeln?

Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mit dem Bike Kauf bis Januar warten. Wann kommen eigentlich die 2010er Modelle?


----------



## Fabian93 (20. Mai 2009)

bm1507ir ist aber schon bewusst das das Acid eigentlich als CC hardtail gebaut ist?

Du kannst schon ein paar sachen springen,nur würde ich es bei wirklich kleineren Sachen belassen da man nicht genau weiß was es aushält.


----------



## bm1507 (20. Mai 2009)

jaaa ist mir bewusst 
aber nen freund wollte mit mir dahin, weil er sich ein bmx holen will...
deshalb wollte ich nur so etwa wissen was der Rahmen, Gabel aushält, 1m wirds wohl schaffen oder ?


----------



## Blades (20. Mai 2009)

Ich würds nicht riskieren, die Geometrie ist absolut nicht für soetwas ausgelegt.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (20. Mai 2009)

Also mit dem BMX wirst du grantiert nicht mithalten können.
Da zerreist es dir das Bike.


----------



## Fabian93 (20. Mai 2009)

Lass es leiber,dir und dienem Würfel zuliebe


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mit dem Bike Kauf bis Januar warten. Wann kommen eigentlich die 2010er Modelle?



Vorgestellt werden Sie auf der Eurobike (anfang September), ab da können die Bikes dann auch von den Händlern bestellt werden, je schneller bestellt wird desto schneller _KANN_ das Bike dasein (muss aber nicht  ), teilweise gehen erste CUBEs der neuen Modellserie schon ende Oktober raus, wies beim Acid ist, weiß ich nicht.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## mr.jump (20. Mai 2009)

also der Preis is doch im Nachhinnein WUMPE Was bringt es, wenn man sich nur ärgert^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippolino (20. Mai 2009)

wie lange werden dann eigentlich noch die 2009er modelle produziert sodass man sie noch neu kaufen kann?


----------



## bigzet (21. Mai 2009)

hier mal paar bilder von meinem hobel!
alle bei augustusburg geschossen...


----------



## mr.jump (21. Mai 2009)

die ersten zwei bilder sind wirklich sehr sehr gut^^ und wie siehts bei dir mit der vorderen Bremes aus? Haste da ganug power?^^


----------



## Icebreaker84 (21. Mai 2009)

@jump
Hast du denn mal vorne die Bremsbacken richtig eingestellt udn endlich entlüftet?
Bei mir war auch Luft drin, sowie in 2 anderen Hayers die ich entlüftet habe.


----------



## bigzet (22. Mai 2009)

da gibt es keine probleme.
muss aber auch sagen das ich leider nur aller 3-4 wochen in die gegend komm, sonst radel ich bei leipzig rum!
wenn i immer in der gegend biken würde würde i mir auch andere holen.
dafür sind sie aber ausreichend...


----------



## bigzet (22. Mai 2009)

@icebreaker84
wie werden die bremsen entlüftet, muss man da irgendwas beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karpatenmaradon (22. Mai 2009)

Hi, wollte auch mal mein vor nem Monat erworbenes Acid reinposten. Grüße aus dem Saarland!


----------



## Icebreaker84 (22. Mai 2009)

@bigzet:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpdTKzgoVGk&feature=related"]YouTube - Stroker bleeding procedure[/ame]
Evtl. hilft dir das weiter.
Solltest es beim 1. mal nicht allein machen. Lass wen zuschauen der das kann bzw. lass es dir zeigen.
Hinterher ist doch Luft drin und du landest sonst wo.


----------



## XDODT (25. Mai 2009)

so ich schmeiß jetzt auch a mal n bild von meinem Acid rein am Anfang meiner Tour

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/366329


----------



## Acidman (25. Mai 2009)

Erstens verstehe ich eh nicht was der da gelabert hat, zweitens habe ich noch kein entsprchendes wekzeug und material, drittens ist mir das zu fummelig. beim auto hatte man auch was zum greifen da. 
Ach ja ich wollte ja mein stolz auch mal zeigen.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (25. Mai 2009)

@acidman
SchickSchick, aber was ist das für ein Schloss? Sieht so dünn aus.
Zur Entlüftung:
Ist zwar ne Julie/Shimano sollte aber auch für die Hayes Stroker passen:
http://www.trail.ch/magura.htm
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Scheibenbremse_entlueften.htm
http://www.frosthelm.de/content/maschinenraum/hayes_hfx_9


----------



## sun30 (25. Mai 2009)

@acidman, haste das oberrohr kurz vorm sattel anders lackiert? das sieht so grünlich aus


----------



## Fabian93 (26. Mai 2009)

Wie könnt ihr noch mit den Smart Sam rumfahren?
Die sind ja wohl etwas sehr smart......


----------



## sun30 (26. Mai 2009)

in nem anderen fred wurde der smart sam gelobt weil er auf asphalt gut rollt. für ne sonntags tour mit familie durch strasse und feld genau das richtige, oder? hab gelesen das sich der nobby nic auf asfalt sehr schnell abnutzt. also scheint der smart sam nen guten kompromiss zu sein.


----------



## XDODT (26. Mai 2009)

der Smart Sam rollt super da er ja ne mischung aus onroad und offroad ist.

der Nobby Nic is nen reiner offroad reifen der auf reinen Grip aus is genauso wie der Fat Albert


----------



## Icebreaker84 (26. Mai 2009)

Um sich einzufahren und um sich an das Bike zu gewöhnen ist der Smart eigentlich super.
Für mich ist er auch ganz gut da er auf Asphalt gut rollt (Weg zur Arbeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrpetere (26. Mai 2009)

da stimme ich mal locker zu: wie so oft ist doch die Fage: für was brauchst Du das Bike/Reifen? Um Wald-/Feldwege & Straßen´zu fahren, ist der SmartSam wunderbar. Ich bin sogar damit den ganzen Winter gefahren (Schnee, Eis & -16°C) und habe auch 3 Touren durch den Pfälzer- & Schwarzwald damit durchgestanden. Für Hardcore Aktionen ist das ACID sowieso nicht ausgelegt (da kotzt sogar eher die Dart 3 als der SmartSam!) somit ist der Reifen für das Bike eigentlich genau richtig und paßt in das Gesamtkonzept! Wer mehr will (Schlamm; Downhill; Alpentouren) braucht sicher einen anderen Reifen - dann aber auch konsequenterweise ein anderes Bike!


----------



## Fabian93 (26. Mai 2009)

Naja der Smart Sam hat mir einfach nicht genug Grip.
Bei matsch kann man den komplett vergessen,außerdem federt ein dicker Reifen noch einiges Weg


----------



## mrpetere (26. Mai 2009)

dicker?  mehr als der SS in 2.25 paßt bei mir in der Breite eh nicht rein - und der ist seitlich schon fast am schleifen!!


----------



## Fabian93 (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab die Albert Alpencross in 2,25 drauf,die sind etwas breiter.

Man kann die halt mit weniger Druck fahren...


----------



## zippolino (26. Mai 2009)

auf der cube seite steht ja auch das man nur bis max. 2.25 reifenbreite fahren sollte


----------



## Trompeten Paul (26. Mai 2009)

Fahre seit gestern Continental Race King Supersonic 2.2. 90km getestet und für gut befunden. der rennt wie Sau auf Asphalt und Waldwegen. Gelände hat er noch nicht gesehen. hab vorn schon ne Weile den Speed King drauf. Der ist dagegen totaler Mist. Hab noch keine pos. erwähnenswerte Eigenschaft gefunden.

BTW: den Smart Sam fand ich net schlecht, aber leider hat es beide relativ schnell zerlegt. 1 scharfer Stein hat die Flanke hinten aufgerissen und vorn hatte ich 8-10 Dornendurchstiche. Fürs Brandenburger Flachland vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Bluesdriver (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

also zum Thema Reifen,
der Smart Sam ist schon für touren ok und ein guter allrounder, aber wenns ein bissel ruppiger wird dann ist schon ein nick besser (finde ich jedenfalls).
Ich bin auf was interessantes gestoßen:
http://schwalbe.de/ger/de/technik_i...os&PHPSESSID=fc34e853fb184522a8bf21a732917b01

Also besser will ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber ich bin auf asphalt mit dem fat albert 2.4 nicht langsamer als mit dem sam (was ich auch nie dachte!)
Der nachteil vom albert ist eindeutig, das ich in keine radständer mehr reinpasse .
lg und viel spass bei der reifenauswahl


----------



## mrpetere (27. Mai 2009)

Dass ein breiter Reifen *bei gleichem Luftdruck *(und darum geht es ja bei dieser Aussage!) leichter rollt, als ein schmaler Reifen, ist ja wohl klar! Allerdings werden da wohl Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, denn wer fährt denn einen 28mm Reifen mit dem gleichen Druck wie einen 2,4" Schlappen!?!?!?


----------



## Xenion (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also meine Freundin hat jetzt auch ein Cube Acid und ich muss sagen für das Geld ist das Bike echt in Ordnung. War noch ein 08er Modell in apple-white aber dafür auch preislich attraktiv. 
Den Smart Sam find ich für Rad-, Feld- und Waldwege sowie leichtes Gelände völlig ausreichend. Bin jetzt mal ne Runde damit gefahren und konnte gut mit meinem Ltd Race mit RR und NN vergleichen. 
Bei der Gabel geb ich euch allerdings recht die ist echt nicht der Burner aber da bin ich auch verwöhnt von meiner Reba SL. 

Ansonten gutes Bike mit ordentlicher Preis-Leistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acidman (27. Mai 2009)

Sun30. Ich und Rahmen lackieren?? nein das sieht nur so aus.
Und das muss der nachteil vom forum sein, dass ich nicht auf gewisse fragen rechtzeitig antworten kann ( sorry von meiner seite).
Seit dem ich meinen Acid habe, bin ich jetzt bestimmt meine 70km gefahren.
Unter anderem habe ich letztens zufällig eine crossparkur gefunden der etwas matchig und sowas von hardcore war, dass ich den berg nicht bis oben kam ( war aber trotzdem geil).
So wenn ich jetzt mein urteil für den smart sam abgeben sollte, ist er für mich ideal.
Ich hab auf dem fahrradweg nicht diesen lässtigen traktor effect, aber trotzdem noch recht guten halt im wald und auch wenn es etwas feucht ist.
Ich hatte mal auf 3,6 bar gepumt aber fand es dann doch ein bischen zu knüppelig obwohl er dann aber auch leichter rollte.
Für den gesamturteil muss ich sagen es tut mir nicht leid, daß ich mich für den acid entschieden haben. Schaltung 1A auch bei berg auf. rahmen sehr stabil für meine zwecke. Die bremsen sind so geil dass man aufpassen muss dass man nicht über das rad fliegt. Ach und die Gabel konnte ich jetzt auch ganz gut für meinen geschmack einstellen.


----------



## Fabian93 (27. Mai 2009)

Also 3,6 bar sind doch ein wenig Krass.
da Pumpt es dir doch bei dem kleinsten hubbel den sattel hinten rein

Die Smart Sam bin ich ne woche lang mit 2,2-2,5 gefahren...


----------



## Acidman (27. Mai 2009)

Ja der sattel macht mir ohnehin das leben nicht so angenehm. vor allem wenn man nicht diese gepolsterten radlerhosen hat. ich werde es auch wieder auf 2,6bar belassen, das war schon ganz gut so.


----------



## Blades (27. Mai 2009)

Also ich fahr den Smarty mit gemütlichen 4 Bar, einer Bikehose und nem anderem Sattel und habe keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Bluesdriver (27. Mai 2009)

Blades schrieb:


> Also ich fahr den Smarty mit gemütlichen 4 Bar, einer Bikehose und nem anderem Sattel und habe keinerlei Probleme.


 
ich hatte meinen nie über 2,8 und das fande ich schon zuviel!
4bar?????
hast du einen smart auf einen rennrad?


----------



## John 117 (27. Mai 2009)

Moin, da ich noch keinen Cube-Attention-Thread gefunden habe, wollte ich mal anfragen, ob ich mit meinem Attention hier beitreten kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich denke das ist ok

Mit 4 Bar fahren,geht es noch?

Schonmal mit 4 Bar über nen hubbel gefahren,oder besser noch über Kopfsteinpflaster,da muss man sich über jeden einzelnen Stein drüberdrücken....

Jetzt erzählt noch das ihr auf dem trail im Sitzen fahrt.....


----------



## mrpetere (28. Mai 2009)

Der Luftdruck hängt doch auch stark vom Gewicht ab: ich hatte mit 2 bar innerhalb 0,1sec vorne und hinten einen Snakebite mitten im Schwarzwald - das lag sicher an dem quer liegenden Felsbrocken, aber wohl auch an meinen 100kg Kampfgewicht!  Ich fahre den SS zwischen 2,5 & 4bar - je nach Einsatzzweck!


----------



## zippolino (31. Mai 2009)

hier mal ein paar anfängerfragen:

1. kann ich das rad ohne probleme auf den kopf stellen um irgentwas dran zu machen? nicht das irgentwas mit den hydraulikölen passiert wenn es umgedreht wird?!?

2. wenn man die räder ausgebaut hat, muss man dann wieder irgentetwas einstellen? also z.b. Bremsen oder Schaltung?

3. die bremsen kann man immer so lange fahren bis sie nach einer zeit die wirkung verlieren oder sollte man lieber zwischendurch eine wartung machen , ob luft in den leitungen ist oder so?


----------



## Blaustich (31. Mai 2009)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum 
Nun zu deinen Fragen:
1. Es ist bereits vorgekommen, dass durch das Umdrehen Luft in die Bremsleitungen gekommen ist. Ob das allerdings bei der Hayes war, weiß ich nicht mehr. Vielleicht kann jemand dazu noch was sagen?!

2. Die Schaltung musste ich bis jetzt nach einem erneuten Einbau des Hinterrades nicht neu einstellen - die Bremsen allerdings schon. Das geht aber ganz einfach: Räder einbauen, Bremssättel lockern, am Bremshebel ziehen und angezogen lassen und währenddessen die Schrauben am Bremssattel wieder festziehen. Wenn danach kein Klingeln/Schleifen zu hören ist, passt alles (ansonsten nochmal probieren).

3. Solange die Bremsen noch gut bremsen, brauchst du eigentlich nichts machen. Höchstens die Bremsleitungen auf Beschädigungen oder die Bremsklötze auf Abnutzung überprüfen... Alles andere wird bei den Inspektionen gemacht.

MfG, Alex


----------



## Icebreaker84 (31. Mai 2009)

War heute am Steinhuder Meer. Schöne Strecke von 60km geradelt. (entspannt langsam)


----------



## NewAcid (1. Juni 2009)

jo ice,

das sind mal prächtige bilder, da freut sich nicht nur mein ''biker''herz sondern erst recht mein anglerherz sowas zu sehen  

gruß


ps. kauft euch nie n kunstoffflaschenhalter meiner hat 3 touren überlebt dannach hats ihn verissen, obwohl er teuerer war als die metallischen kollegen.


----------



## acid-driver (1. Juni 2009)

na besser der flaschenhalter reißt ab, als wenn der halter mitsamt dem gewinde aus dem rahmen fliegt...


----------



## Icebreaker84 (1. Juni 2009)

Heute hab ich die Deistertour hier in Hannover gemacht. 60-75km hatte kein Tacho dabei.
Vom Deister dann 4 KM bergab. Ergebnis: Bremsen quietschen net mehr...und ne Golf in der 50er Zone überholt(bergab). Dafür bin ich jetzt aber mehr als platt.


----------



## NewAcid (1. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> na besser der flaschenhalter reißt ab, als wenn der halter mitsamt dem gewinde aus dem rahmen fliegt...



aber nicht wenn man die flasche während der fahrt normal reinsteckt!


----------



## Lord-Helmchen85 (2. Juni 2009)

Moinsen,

habe mich heute hier angemeldet, da ich mitlerweile dem Biken verfallen bin und seit 3 Monaten Besitzer eines Cube Acid bin. Für die Sauerländer Wälder eignet sich das Rad bestens. Da ich im Sommer in die Alpen fahre, wollte ich mal rumhorchen was die Erfahrenen hier im Forum zu einer anderen Gabel/Reifen sagen, da das Rad dort sehr wahrscheinlich etwas härter rangenommen wird  Da ich es jetzt zur Inspektion brinen wollte, wären ein paar Infos vorab schon nicht schlecht für Verhandlungen mitm Händler ;-)
Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icebreaker84 (2. Juni 2009)

Mehr als 100mm sollte die nicht haben, da sich sonst das Verhalten recht stark ändern dürfte.
RS Reba,Recon.
Wie teuer darf es denn sein? Fox, Manitou, Magura. Ein paar gibts da schon. Alpentour: Denk blos an alles...


----------



## Lord-Helmchen85 (2. Juni 2009)

So wie ich mich kenne vergesse ich eh die HÃ¤lfte 
Nee, ich mache auf jeden Fall ne Scheckliste vom Schlauch angefangen bis zu ner Ersatzkette. Sicher ist sicher, schlieÃlich bin ich ja zu Faul zum Laufen...

Teurer als das Rad selber sollte die Gabel nicht sein. Aber ich denke mal, dass 250-300â¬ auf jeden Fall drin sein sollten. Es braucht aber auch keine High-End Gabel sein. Was mich aber ein bisschen verwirrt, sind die Angaben zur Dart 3, die verbaut sein soll: Als Ersatzteil im online-shop mit 100mm Federweg, laut den Angaben von Cube hat die Gabel nur 80mm. Sonderanfertigung oder ist es doch eher die Dart 2?
Ich bin beim StÃ¶bern auf folgende Gabel gestoÃen: 
Marzocchi 33 TST2 80 o. 100mm 
Kann man die gebrauchen oder sollte man eher die Finger davon lassen?

Bei der Wahl der richtigen Reifen gehen die Meinungen auf jeden sehr weit auseinander. FÃ¼r den aktuellen gebrauch reichen die Smart Sam, aber manchmal fehlt es ein bissl an Grip, wenn der Untergrund etwas lockerer ist.


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

ich hab damals mein cube mit ner RS reba aufgewertet. guck doch mal im bikemarkt, ob du da was findest. für dein budget gehe ich fast davon aus, dass du auf jeden fall was finden wirst.


----------



## Bluesdriver (2. Juni 2009)

Lord-Helmchen85 schrieb:


> So wie ich mich kenne vergesse ich eh die Hälfte
> Nee, ich mache auf jeden Fall ne Scheckliste vom Schlauch angefangen bis zu ner Ersatzkette. Sicher ist sicher, schließlich bin ich ja zu Faul zum Laufen...
> 
> Teurer als das Rad selber sollte die Gabel nicht sein. Aber ich denke mal, dass 250-300 auf jeden Fall drin sein sollten. Es braucht aber auch keine High-End Gabel sein. Was mich aber ein bisschen verwirrt, sind die Angaben zur Dart 3, die verbaut sein soll: Als Ersatzteil im online-shop mit 100mm Federweg, laut den Angaben von Cube hat die Gabel nur 80mm. Sonderanfertigung oder ist es doch eher die Dart 2?
> ...


 
Also einen Vergleich habe ich auch nicht, aber die Reba ist schon geil! Muss ich acid-driver voll zustimmen.
Zum thema reifen, also die Smart Samchen kommen schon an die grenze, vor allem Berg hoch fehlt hinten oft der grip. Also für mich habe ich hinten den Nic gekauft, konnte ihn aber noch nicht testen, da das Stereo ehr kam, als ich dachte.
Soll aber nicht heißen, dass es mit den Samchen gar nicht geht, muss man vllt 1-2mal mehr schieben.
Berg runter, muss ich sagen sind sie auf trockenen Waldboden ok aber auf Schotter fand ich sie schon sehr schwimmend und habe mich nicht so wohl gefühlt.
Also ich würde dir zum Nic raten vorne wie hinten. Muss aber nicht die beste Lösung sein, aber der Nic macht schon gute sachen


----------



## Fabian93 (2. Juni 2009)

Reifen auf jedenfall andere in die Richtung Schwalbe Nobby Nic/Albert

Man kann mit den richtigen Reifen noch eine federwirkung erreichen.


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

@ bluesdriver, wie kannst du einen reifen empfehlen, den du noch garnicht gefahren bist?

ich hab den derzeit drauf und find ihn saumäßig schlecht im gegensatz zum rocket ron vorher. leider gibts den ron nicht als snakeskin - bla pannenschutz variante.

der sam ist allerdings nur was für die straße. find ihn auch grottenschlecht...

ich werde als nächstes mal den fat albert oder den maxxis ardent testen, habe da sehr vielversprechendes von gelesen/gehört...


----------



## Bluesdriver (2. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> @ bluesdriver, wie kannst du einen reifen empfehlen, den du noch garnicht gefahren bist?


 
Habe mich vllt ein bissel Falsch ausgedrückt, der Reifen ist drauf aber ich war damit noch nicht in den Bergen und ich finde schon das man auf normalen Schotter eine Verbesserung merken kann. Also nehme ich an, dass mit einen Nic besser Berghoch kommt, als mit einem Sam


----------



## Fabian93 (2. Juni 2009)

Bei matsch kann man den Sam komplett vergessen,bei schotter ebenfalls.
hat einfach nicht genug profiel,für Waldwege isses jedoch i.o


----------



## Lord-Helmchen85 (3. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, was ich in den nächsten Wochen mache, wenn ich Langeweile haben sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RXT (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hier ist meins (Acid 09) bei der ersten Ausfahrt

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/376515#


----------



## Kantengut (4. Juni 2009)

Hi erstma , ich bin der neue  ,
und (hoffentlich) bald stolzer besitzer eines acid .
da ich frueher nur BMX gefahren bin und das mein erstes MTB hab ich gleich nen püaar fragen :
Ich verfolg den thread hier schon ne weile und wuerd gern wissen in wie weit die Dart3 auch ausfluege ins gelaende wegsteckt . Ich hab mir das acid zwar hauptsaechlich fuer touren und waldwege geholt , aber eventuel wuerd ich auch mal nen bissl mehr ins gelaende , sonst haet ich mir gleich nen tourenrad kaufen koennen... jetzt frag ich mich ob das so ne gute idee ist , bei meinen knapp 90 kg , oder ob gleich ne neue gabel zu empfehlen ist . Hat da jmd erfahrung in meiner gewichtsklasse ? wie weit laesst sich die dart auf mein gewicht einstellen ? und nochwas : ich hab mir das 20" geholt weil ich doch recht gross bin , hat das vielleicht auch jmd und wenn , was hat die gabel fuer ne schaftlaenge , falls ich doch mal ne neue holen will muss ich sie nich erst ausbauen um nachzuschauen .
so das wars jetzt erstma von mir , danke fuer eure aufmerksamkeit 
gruss


----------



## mrpetere (4. Juni 2009)

ich kann mit 196cm, 100kg & einem 22" ACID dienen - sicherlich ist die DART3 nicht das Optimum, jedoch gehen Ausflüge ins Gelände jederzeit - warum auch nicht: früher ist man ja ganz ohne Federung auch in die Pampa gefahren. Sicherlich geht es nicht so kompfortabel & schnell wie mit einem Fully oder einer REBA-Gabel im ACID, jedoch Spaß haben kann man damit genauso. Habe diverse Touren im Pfälzer- und Schwarzwald hinter mir, bei denen ich einem GHOST Enduro hinterher bin. Sicher nicht so schnelle, aber dafür lauter juchzend!  Und im Sommer werde ich die Alpen auch mit diesem Setup unsicher machen - dann werden wir mal sehen, ob sich für nächstes Jahr ein AM-Fully rechnet! 

Aber grundsätzlich ist es bergab immer eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit - gehen tut (fast) alles!


----------



## Kantengut (4. Juni 2009)

danke erstma fuer die schnelle antwort , der schwarzwald is bei mir ums eck , hast du dich da irgenwo ueber touren informiert oder bist du einfach mal losgegurkt ?  So ne schwarzwald tour wuerd mich auch mal reizen , hab allerdings im netz eher wenig bis nichts gefunden , hast du da evntl. nen brauchbaren link ? danke im vorraus und gruss


----------



## mrpetere (4. Juni 2009)

www.gpsies.com ist eine geile Seite um mittels gps Touren finden, verwalten & planen. Auch ohne GPS kannst Du dir dort Karten ausdrucken und nachfahren. 

Bei "erweiterter Suche" die gewünschten Parameter (wo, was, wieviel...) eingeben und schon bekommst Du (ja nach Region) diverse Vorschläge. Oder enfach über die Karte direkt hinzoomen.

Eine kleine Tour von mir von Freiburg aus findest Du unter:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=khbpulpphbfrdcqi

Viel Spaß!

speziell für den BlackForest siehe auch 

http://www.schwarzwald-bike.de/touren_uebersicht.php?region=3&kategorie=2


----------



## sun30 (4. Juni 2009)

mrpetere schrieb:


> ich kann mit 196cm, 100kg & einem 22" ACID dienen - sicherlich ist die DART3 nicht das Optimum, jedoch gehen Ausflüge ins Gelände jederzeit - warum auch nicht: früher ist man ja ganz ohne Federung auch in die Pampa gefahren. Sicherlich geht es nicht so kompfortabel & schnell wie mit einem Fully oder einer REBA-Gabel im ACID, jedoch Spaß haben kann man damit genauso. Habe diverse Touren im Pfälzer- und Schwarzwald hinter mir, bei denen ich einem GHOST Enduro hinterher bin. Sicher nicht so schnelle, aber dafür lauter juchzend!  Und im Sommer werde ich die Alpen auch mit diesem Setup unsicher machen - dann werden wir mal sehen, ob sich für nächstes Jahr ein AM-Fully rechnet!



Kannst du mal Fotos vom Bike machen? Am besten welche wo du auf dem Bike sitzt. Weil ich habe ähnliche Maße und überleg mir nen Acid zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kantengut (4. Juni 2009)

hey saugut mrpetere , danke fuer die links . Komm uebrigens auch aus freiburg , vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal aufm waldweg , wenn mein rad ENDLICH  ankommt


----------



## Lord-Helmchen85 (5. Juni 2009)

So,

gestern mein Rad zur ersten Untersuchung nach dem Doktor meines Vertrauens gebracht. Direkt am Eingang stand das STING SUPER HPC XO. Bevor ich dran vorbeiging bin ich auf die Knie gefallen und habe es erstmal angebetet.
Im Vergleich dazu ist das Acid wie ein Trabbi gegen den Lamborghini Reventon


----------



## mrpetere (5. Juni 2009)

Dafür kann ich mit dem "Trabi" im Wald durch die Gegend fliegen, ohne dass ich mir permanet Gedanken mache, dass ich gerade auf einem knapp 6.000 Bike sitze, dass blos keinen Kratzer abbekommen darf!  Oder entspannt im Biergarten sitzen und der "Trabi" bleibt brav angekettet vor der Tür stehen!  ...


----------



## mrpetere (5. Juni 2009)

Kantengut schrieb:


> hey saugut mrpetere , danke fuer die links . Komm uebrigens auch aus freiburg , vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal aufm waldweg , wenn mein rad ENDLICH ankommt


 
Grüße meine alte Heimat - bin seit 8 Jahren nicht mehr dort, nur ab und zu zum Besuch & Biken!


----------



## Kantengut (5. Juni 2009)

mrpetere schrieb:


> Grüße meine alte Heimat - bin seit 8 Jahren nicht mehr dort, nur ab und zu zum Besuch & Biken!



mach ich doch glatt ! werd morgen nen kaltes ganter auf dein wohl trinken


----------



## Lord-Helmchen85 (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

heute erstmal Fotos nach einer kleinen Tour gemacht. Zum Glück ist das Rad nach einer kleinen Bruchlandung noch in Ordnung. Da hatte sich doch glatt beim Abseits des Weges fahren ein Ast mit voller Absicht zwischen meine Speichen geschmissen .





MfG Johannes


----------



## jope69 (18. Juni 2009)

Hi,

hoffe ich bin hier richtig, es geht tatsächlich um das Cube Acid, und zwar um das Acid Midseason.

Welches Acid würdet ihr heute kaufen/empfehlen?
Wenn man beide vergleicht, welches ist den nun besser?

Acid http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ACID_id_30639_.htm#anker
Acid Midseason http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...m_campaign=googleBaseDE&campaign=googleBaseDE

Freue mich auf die Antworten

gruß,
jope


----------



## Ronito (18. Juni 2009)

Auf den ersten Blick scheint bei diesem "Midseason" im Unterschied nur ein LTD-Rahmen verbaut zu sein. Dieser ist von der Geometrie etwas anders, so dass man da ein wenig sportlich-gestreckter als auf dem Acid-Rahmen sitzt.

Ansonsten sind die Komponenten gleich. Ist also nur eine Sache auf welchen Rahmen man steht.


----------



## acid-driver (18. Juni 2009)

der ltd rahmen ist aber besser verarbeitet. von daher würde ich das mid-season nehmen.


----------



## Ronito (18. Juni 2009)

Das hab' ich auch schon öfter gehört. Aber in welcher Hinsicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (18. Juni 2009)

er ist mehrfach konifiziert, das macht ihn leichter und laut cube etwas stabiler.


----------



## RSV (19. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> er ist mehrfach konifiziert, das macht ihn leichter und laut cube etwas stabiler.



Wo hast du diese Infos her? Hast du bei Cube angefragt?

Auf der Cube Webseite finde ich nur die Beschreibungen der vier verschiedenen Rohsätze wie folgt:



*Alu Lite in der Güte 7005:*

Thermisch behandelte, äußerst zugfeste Aluminiumlegierung 7005 für allerhöchste Ansprüche, sehr steif und ermüdungssicher, sehr korrosionsbeständig, mit hoher Bruchdehnung, für leichte Rohrsätze bei höchster Steifigkeit.


*Alu Super Lite in der Güte 7005:*

 Thermisch behandelte, äußerst zugfeste Aluminiumlegierung 7005 für allerhöchste Ansprüche, sehr steif und ermüdungssicher, sehr korrosionsbeständig, mit hoher Bruchdehnung , 2-fach konifiziert  für sehr leichte Rohrsätze mit geringen Wandstärken bei höchster Steifigkeit.


*Alu Ultra Lite in der Güte 7005:*

 Thermisch behandelte, äußerst zugfeste Aluminiumlegierung 7005 für allerhöchste Ansprüche, sehr steif und ermüdungssicher, sehr korrosionsbeständig, mit hoher Bruchdehnung , 3-fach konifiziert  für ultraleichte Rohrsätze mit geringen Wandstärken bei höchster Steifigkeit. 


Daraus geht nur hervor, dass die Rohrsätze mit Konifizierung leichter werden.

Lite:  Eine Wandstärke, Super Lite zwei Wandstärken, Ultra light drei Wandstärken.

Stabiler könnten die konifizierten Rohrsätze ja nur werden, wenn trotz der Verjüngung der nicht so stark belasteten Rohrabschnitte, die Abschnitte mit hoher Belastung zB. an den Schweissnähten dicker wären als bei den nicht konifizierten Rohrsätzen.

Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass die nicht konifizierten Rahmen die gleichen Wandstärken durchgängig haben, welche die Konifizierten Varianten nur an den Stark belasteten Stellen aufweisen.
Demnach wären die einfachen Rahmen im Zweifel stabiler.

Wenn man sich die Fotos von gebrochenen oder gefalteten Rahmen ansieht, fällt auf dass diese Rahmen oft an den konifizierten Stellen völlig kollabieren.

Lasse mich aber gerne berichtigen.


----------



## acid-driver (19. Juni 2009)

rechts beim ltd rahmen stehen alle eigentschaften (oder standen sie zumindest frÃ¼her mal). beim acid war das recht wenig. beim ltd stand da "dubble butted". ist/war auch klickbar 

â¬dit: HIER mehr infos

rahmen brechen mitten im rohr? denn da wird material weggenommen. die rahmen, die ich gesehen haben, brechen meist an schweiÃnÃ¤hten oder lagern...


----------



## RSV (20. Juni 2009)

Dass die die LTD Rahmen Double Butted sind ist klar, meine Frage war woraus du schliesst, dass die LTD Rahmen stabiler sind?

Die Rahmen eigenschaften von der Cube Seite habe ich ja oben gepostet.

Acid ist Alu Lite, Limited ist Alu Super Lite.


----------



## RSV (20. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> r
> rahmen brechen mitten im rohr? denn da wird material weggenommen. die rahmen, die ich gesehen haben, brechen meist an schweißnähten oder lagern...



Ja normalerweise eher an den Schweißnähten z.B. am Steuerrohr.
Seit dem die MTB Rahmen immer leichter werden sieht man öfter mal Rahmenbrüche nach relativ leichten Unfällen, mit ansonsten fast unbeschädigten Felgen, Gabeln etc. wobei die Rahmen aber im freien Rohrbereich, da wo konifiziert wird, völlig kollabieren.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=284167

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5522818&postcount=155

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2288882&postcount=44


----------



## acid-driver (20. Juni 2009)

also der unterschied vom ltd zum acid sind glaub ich 200g. 

der acid rahmen ist ein 2kg panzer. das ltd wiegt um 1800g. da haben die wirklich nur an unwichtigen stellen was weggenommen.
selbst mein 1500g rotwild rahmen hält alles mögliche aus. umfaller und stürze hatte ich auch schon damit. 
das canyon mittlerweile ein paar rahmenbrüche hat, habe ich auch gesehen.


----------



## Acidman (20. Juni 2009)

WOOOW
Um solche brüche hinzubekommen wie die ich auf den bildern gesehen habe, muss man sich bestimmt viel mühe geben.
Also ich ,mt meinen schlosser u. schweisserfahrungen kann nur sagen, bei solchen konsturktionen sollte immer die schwachstelle an den schweiss und schraubverbindungen sein oder an stellen wo der formverlauf an masse verliert.
Wenn ein rohr im geraden verlauf knicken oder gar bricht, ist doch irgendwo die berechnung der static voll daneben gewesen, vor allem wenn man doch weiss unter welchen belastungen dieses gestell unterliegen muss und diese auch aushalten sollte.

O.K. Nachdem ich einen anderen thread gelesen hab dies bezüglich, wurde zwar erwähnd daß zum rohrende zwar die wandstärke
dicker ist, dennoch bin ich der meinung daß firmen wie canyon oder cube das know how haben sollten eine vernünftige static berechnung hinlegen sollten, vor allem wenn sie meinen der endbenutzer hat das produkt mutwillig zerstört.


----------



## PierreA85 (26. Juni 2009)

Muss noch einiges dran gemacht werden (crossride, Manitou R7, 203mm bremsen)


----------



## Fabian93 (26. Juni 2009)

Öhm was sind das für Reifen,und an die R7 kannst du keine 203mm Scheiben verbauen,hinten genauso wenig
Außerdem frage ich mich nach dem sinn,sieht so aus als ob du nur auf der Straße fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrpetere (26. Juni 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Öhm was sind das für Reifen,und an die R7 kannst du keine 203mm Scheiben verbauen,hinten genauso wenig
> Außerdem frage ich mich nach dem sinn,sieht so aus als ob du nur auf der Straße fährst.


 
Vorne ist ja auch nur noch ein Kettenblatt - wird wohl mittelfristig ein Single-Speeder werden, oder? 


...aber geiler Fahrrad-Ständer!


----------



## Fabian93 (26. Juni 2009)

Naja an nem Singlespeeder werden 203er bremsscheiben umso unsinniger sein


----------



## acid-driver (26. Juni 2009)

bleibt die frage nach dem warum?

schwalbe kojak und 203mm bremsscheiben?

oder liegts an der flasche becks, die vorher leergetrunken werden musste, bevor sie als ständer fungieren konnte


----------



## Acidman (26. Juni 2009)

Ich brauch mal euren rat!!
Ich habe nach meiner letzten tour bei einer sichtkontrolle festgestellt,
dass hinten an den zahnkränzen die zackenspitzen nach hinten richtung achse geneigt sind. Aber auch nicht alle. Daraus schliesse ich, dass es durch das schalten verursacht sein könnte.
Bei meiner letzten tour hab ich allerdings nicht grossartiges feststellen können beim schalten der gänge.
Meine frage ist das normaler verschleiss?
Kann es später probleme verursachen?
Ist das ein grund für eine reklamation?
Vor allem weil das rad erst mal 1,5 monate alt ist und ca. 80km. gefahren wurde.


----------



## PierreA85 (26. Juni 2009)

das bike soll dazu dasein schnell zu beschleunigen und genau so schnell auch wieder zum stehen zukommen.. das soll nur ein schickes City-racebike werden. ich bin der Meinung mit genügend Beinkraft reicht vorn 1 Kettenblatt..
das ist mein altes cube da gingen auch 203er scheiben ran.. gehen bestimmt auch 220 er Hauptsache die schleifen nicht an der gabel.


----------



## Fabian93 (27. Juni 2009)

Die R7 ist von seitens manitou nicht für 203mm Scheiben freigegeben.
Und 180mm reichen auch völlig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSV (27. Juni 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal euren rat!!
> Ich habe nach meiner letzten tour bei einer sichtkontrolle festgestellt,
> dass hinten an den zahnkränzen die zackenspitzen nach hinten richtung achse geneigt sind. Aber auch nicht alle. Daraus schliesse ich, dass es durch das schalten verursacht sein könnte.
> Bei meiner letzten tour hab ich allerdings nicht grossartiges feststellen können beim schalten der gänge.
> ...



Die Zähne der Kassette sind von Werk aus so.
Das dient dem Schaltkomfort.
Die Individuell geformten Zähne und die Rampen an den Ritzeln sind Teil der Hyperglide Technologie von Shimano.


----------



## PierreA85 (27. Juni 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Die R7 ist von seitens manitou nicht für 203mm Scheiben freigegeben.
> Und 180mm reichen auch völlig.



die Manitou R7 ist sogar bis 210 mm Rotor freigegeben... natürlich reichen 180mm auch aus aber das bike soll ja auch optisch ansprechend sein darum wird es wahrscheinlich doch eine Manitou Minute Elite Absolut IT ist auch nur paar g schwerer..


----------



## Acidman (27. Juni 2009)

Danke für die information RSV.
Ich dachte schon meine texte werden garnicht mehr beachtet.
Du hast recht war auch heute beim klempner und der hat das bestätigt.
Das war aber nicht der grund für den besuch, ich musste eh dort hin.


----------



## Matze27_6 (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo!!!

Hier mal mein Bike. Und ich muss sagen das ich nach meiner ersten langen Tour, 476 Km bis auf die Gabel sehr zufrieden damit bin. Die Dart 3 ist jedoch echt für den guten offroadeinsatz eher nicht zu gebrauchen. Ich suche eine gute Gabel und weiß momentan noch nicht wirklich welches Fabrikat ich da nehmen soll. Eventuell kann mir ja einer von Euch einen Tip geben? Nur über 80cm soll sie haben, ganz abgesehen von den Garantieansprüchen von Cube gewährt mir mein händler nämlich weiterhin auch eine volle Garantie auf mein Bike.
Über einen vorschlag würde ich mich sehr freuen!!!

Grüße, Matze


----------



## Matze27_6 (28. Juni 2009)

...mal in action


----------



## Fabian93 (28. Juni 2009)

Die R7 ist nur bis 180mm freigegeben
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36024&PartnerID=2025

@matzeas acid ist einfach nur schick,ist das trikot nicht ein wenig warm?


----------



## Matze27_6 (29. Juni 2009)

@matzeas acid ist einfach nur schick,ist das trikot nicht ein wenig warm?[/quote]

..., nein absolt nicht und soooo sonnig und warm wie es auf dem Foto aussieht war es auch nicht. Bin vorher zwei Tage von früh bis spät durch den regen gefahren...


----------



## PierreA85 (29. Juni 2009)

ok das Model schon aber das hingegen wieder nicht 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36023
da steht bei jeden Händler was anderes...
wie auch immer ich bin der Meinung solange die Bremsscheibe nicht an der gabel schleift is doch alles ok... mir is zwar schon mal ne Acros Mamba gerissen aber die war eh für nichts gut.. un das nur mit 160er scheiben


----------



## acid-driver (29. Juni 2009)

ihr sollt ja auch nicht bei den händlern gucken, sondern beim hersteller  nur der kann dir garantieren, dass die aussage auch stimmt.


----------



## ChristophC (1. Juli 2009)

Matze27_6 schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> Hier mal mein Bike. Und ich muss sagen das ich nach meiner ersten langen Tour, 476 Km bis auf die Gabel sehr zufrieden damit bin. Die Dart 3 ist jedoch echt für den guten offroadeinsatz eher nicht zu gebrauchen. Ich suche eine gute Gabel und weiß momentan noch nicht wirklich welches Fabrikat ich da nehmen soll. Eventuell kann mir ja einer von Euch einen Tip geben? Nur über 80cm soll sie haben, ganz abgesehen von den Garantieansprüchen von Cube gewährt mir mein händler nämlich weiterhin auch eine volle Garantie auf mein Bike.
> Über einen vorschlag würde ich mich sehr freuen!!!
> ...



Sehr fein! Die Nic´s sind aber dazugekauft, oder? Welche Rahmengröße ist das und wie groß bist Du?

Das mit der Gabel kann ich nach rund 250Km auch nur bestätigen! Ich lass gerne und regelmäßig die Sau raus wenn ich unterwegs bin und das ist für die Gabel mehr als am Limit. Ich denke bei mir wirds ne 100mm Gabel werden. Die standart Smart Sam Bereifung ist ebenfalls nicht das gelbe vom Ei und die Bremse vorne dürfte aggressiver zupacken. Alles im allen aber ein sehr feines Bike und abgesehen von den o.g. "Macken" 1A mit Sternchen was das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (1. Juli 2009)

Kleiner Tipp,nimm Sintermetall Bremsbeläge,packen einiges agressiver zu,halten dabei auch viel länger.


----------



## Matze27_6 (1. Juli 2009)

Endlich die Dart 3 im dunklen Keller... 
Und es fährt sich doch gleich viiieeel besser...


----------



## Matze27_6 (1. Juli 2009)

@CristophC
Sehr fein! Die Nic´s sind aber dazugekauft, oder? Welche Rahmengröße ist das und wie groß bist Du?


Ja, die Nobbys habe ich vor kurzem draufgezogen, die Gabel jetzt auch endlich raus und auf 100mm Manitou R7 umgerüstet. Schaltbrücke verändert und demnächst sind es die Bremsen...dann sollte es langsam werden 
Ich bin 1,81 und fahre den 46er Rahmen...

Grüße, Mario


----------



## MasterOne (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

hab mir jetzt auch ein Acid 2009  im Bike-Discount geholt und heute kam es an,soweit so gut alle OK nur eine Sache die mich sehr stört.

Die Rechte Pedale scheint ab und zu zu knacken,hab sie schon öfters ab und dran gemacht dann war diese knacken kurz weg aber es kommt und geht,was kann ich da machen ? Oder könnte es auch das Tretlager sein ?

Bilder vom Bike stelle ich auch noch rein.

Gruß

MasterOne


----------



## Fabian93 (1. Juli 2009)

Jetzt nicht im ernst,ich hab mir gestern abend auch für mein Cube Acid in der farbe die R7 mit 100mm bestellt


----------



## Matze27_6 (1. Juli 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht im ernst,ich hab mir gestern abend auch für mein Cube Acid in der farbe die R7 mit 100mm bestellt




...lach, ich muss sagen Du hast einen sehr guten Geschmack was Bikes & Parts angeht...)))

Hast Du daran gedacht den geänderten Adapter mitzubestellen? Der Bremmssatteladapter der Dart 3 passt nicht zur R7


----------



## Matze27_6 (1. Juli 2009)

MasterOne schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> hab mir jetzt auch ein Acid 2009  im Bike-Discount geholt und heute kam es an,soweit so gut alle OK nur eine Sache die mich sehr stört.
> 
> ...




kann das Lager sein...
entweder Du säuberst es mal und schaust dann ob es geht, bringst es zum Laden und lässt es machen oder Du kannst meine orginale geschenkt haben...natürlich mit versandübernahme...


----------



## MasterOne (1. Juli 2009)

Hmmm....

Das ist blöd ist ja neu.

Fahre morgen mal nen Tag durch die Gegend und achte mal drauf.
Wenns nicht verschwindet frag ich mal nen Händler,wenn der mir bestätigt das es die Pedale ist würde ich gerne deine Probieren 

Melde mich dann morgen Abend nochmal.


----------



## Matze27_6 (1. Juli 2009)

MasterOne schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Das ist blöd ist ja neu.
> 
> ...



ja mach das mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze27_6 (5. Juli 2009)

MasterOne...
Problem behoben???


----------



## Icebreaker84 (5. Juli 2009)

Hi all,
mir wurde Anfang der Woche mein Acid 09 geklaut.
Nun brauch ich ein neues.
WeiÃ zufÃ¤llig jemand wo man es gÃ¼nstig bekommen kann.
Habe vor 3 Monaten 590â¬ bezahlt, aktuell finde ich es nur fÃ¼r 699â¬ was mir aber zu teuer ist.
Vielleicht weiÃ ja wer was.
Achja und wÃ¤re auch offen fÃ¼r ne Schlossempfehlung. Hatte Abus mit Sicherheit 7 glaub ich. Hat leider net viel gebracht...
MFG
Ice


----------



## FWck (6. Juli 2009)

Hi ihr Acid-Besitzer 

Ich fahre jetzt auch seit etwa 1 1/2 Monaten ein '09er Acid.
Viele hier sagen dass die Gabel der Schwachpunkt wäre, ich kann da noch ncith so gut mitreden. Das Acid ist erst mein erstes 'richtiges' Bike.
Lohnt es sich wirklich die Gabel zu tauschen und wenn ja, welche Gabel würdet ihr mir empfehlen nachzurüsten? (Am besten nicht allzu teuer, da ich noch Schüler bin, und da ist das Geld ja bekanntlich begrenzt  )

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## mrpetere (6. Juli 2009)

Klar ist die Gabel nicht die Beste am Markt, allerdings ist das Acid eben ein solides Einsteigerbike und keine Rennmaschine. Eine wirklich vernünftige Gabel wäre z.B. eine Reba von RockShox, aber da bist Du eben mit 300-400 dabei - macht das Sinn? Für mich nicht! Ich habe mich nun im letzten 1/2-Jahr und 3500km an meine Dart3 gewöhnt und für meine Zwecke geht das OK - wenn ich in härteres Gelände will, brauche ich auf Dauer eh eine anderes Bike - da nützt dann nur ne gute Gabel auch nicht soooo viel.


----------



## FWck (6. Juli 2009)

Okay, danke.
Also dann lieber jetzt eine Zeit mit dem Rad fahren und falls es nicht mehr reichen sollte, direkt ein in allen Belangen höherwertiges kaufen.
Ich bin halt wie gesagt noch relativ unerfahren und kann die Unterschiede noch nicht sooo deutlich spüren.


----------



## acid-driver (6. Juli 2009)

ich habs auch so ähnlich gemacht. 

ich hätte mir allerdings gleich ein neues komplettrad kaufen sollen, als andauernd an dem acid rumzuschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterOne (6. Juli 2009)

@ Matze27 6

Konnte leider kaum Fahren da es nur regnet,werde denke ich Morgen bescheid wissen.

mfg


----------



## Acid-Postman (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Acid-Fahrer seit Anfang 5/2009, seitdem ca. 900 km.

Sicherlich ist die RS Dart3 nicht das Optimum in Sachen Federgabel. Ich fahre allerdings hÃ¶chstents mittelschweres GelÃ¤nde und wiege um die 80 kg. Dabei bleibt meine Einstellung der FederhÃ¤rte immer im unteren Drittel, also sehr weich. Und dabei kann ich mich eigentlich nicht wirklich Ã¼ber die Federleistung dieser Gabel beschweren. DurchschlÃ¤ge hatte ich auch schon (selten), aber das kÃ¶nnte ich mit einer hÃ¤rteren Einstellung der Gabel sicherlich vermeiden, mÃ¼Ãte dann aber im (GelÃ¤nde-) Durchschnitt EinbuÃen im Federungskomfort hinnehmen.
Als Ersatz kommen m.E. nach nur RS Reba oder Recon in Frage. Die konnte ich bisher jedenfalls Probefahren. SchÃ¶ne DÃ¤mpfung bei sattem Preis! Mein Fazit: SO SCHLECHT ist die Dart3 fÃ¼r XCountry/Tour in max.  mittelschwerem GelÃ¤nde nicht. Mein ursprÃ¼nglicher Wunsch nach einer anderen Gabel, um grÃ¶Ãere Bremsscheiben montieren zu kÃ¶nnen, hat sich nach dem Umstieg auf organische Alligator-BelÃ¤ge auch erledigt. (Wahnsinns Steigerung der Bremsleistung!!) Also stellt sich fÃ¼r mich ernsthaft die Frage, inwiefern eine Gabel in der Preisklasse 300,-â¬ + x am Acid-WÃ¼rfel Sinn macht.
Dazu will ich bemerken, daÃ ich mittlerweile auch einen schÃ¶nen Kurbel-/Tretlagersatz verbaut habe und generell der Meinung bin, daÃ das Cube Acid hier und da hochwertigere Teile *verdient* hat. Ich liebe dieses Bike!!

Ich bin auf Eure Erfahrungen/Meinungen bezÃ¼glich der RS Dart3 gespannt - und auf VorschlÃ¤ge zu einer sinnvollen Alternative.


----------



## Matze27_6 (7. Juli 2009)

Acid-Postman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Acid-Fahrer seit Anfang 5/2009, seitdem ca. 900 km.
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe mir die Manitou R7 verbaut. Ich muss sagen das ich schon recht gern mal fernab der befestigten Wege "wilde Sau" spiele und dazu war sie einfach nicht federwegsfest genug.
Was mich aber vielmehr interessiert: was für eine Kurbelgarnitur hast Du denn verbaut?
Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach etwas Vernünftigem...

Grüße,

Matze


----------



## FWck (7. Juli 2009)

> Fazit: SO SCHLECHT ist die Dart3 für XCountry/Tour in max.  mittelschwerem Gelände nicht.



Danke, dass macht mir Mut. Und allzu schweres Gelände habe ich auch nicht vor zu fahren.
Was bringt denn eine bessere Kurbelganitur für Vorteile?


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juli 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Was bringt denn eine bessere Kurbelganitur für Vorteile?



-gewicht
-schaltperformance
-optik


----------



## Matze27_6 (7. Juli 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Danke, dass macht mir Mut. Und allzu schweres Gelände habe ich auch nicht vor zu fahren.
> Was bringt denn eine bessere Kurbelganitur für Vorteile?



Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte. 

Und die Octalink die Cube am Acid werkseitig verbaut ist wirklich absolut nicht das Beste am Markt. Leider nicht mal Mittelklasse, aber das Bike sollte ja neben angenehmen Teilen wie die Stroker sicher auch in einem günstigen Rahmen bleiben.
Die Kurbelgarnitur die werkseitig am Bike ist bewegt sich so um den Kostenpunkt 39,- Euro, eine ordentliche fängt im Preisrahmen 299,- an.
Außerdem ist die Verbaute Kurbel-Schenkelwahl höllenschwer....


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juli 2009)

Matze27_6 schrieb:


> ...eine ordentliche fängt im Preisrahmen 299,- an.



muss ja nicht gleich ne xtr sein...

gibt die XT teilweise für 109
die slx ist auch ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Acid-Postman (7. Juli 2009)

@ Matze27 6:

Ich habe mich für die Aerozine X-12-FX mit Keramiklager und Stahlachse entschieden. (etwas mehr als 180,-)

Guckst du hier:
http://tuning-bikes.de/product_info...d=594&osCsid=9541140e957a240f6486ff936fc913a8

Hier gibts auch nen Thread dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=319717&highlight=Aerozine

Sehr leicht, schöner Schaltkomfort (mit XT-Umwerfer). Allerdings ein Leichtbau-Teil und daher nix für extrem ruppiges Fahren oder gar Freeriden. Das Acid ja auch nicht. Habe sie erst kürzlich montiert, also kann ich noch nichts zur Haltbarkeit sagen.


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juli 2009)

hey, das ding hab ich auch neulich günstig im leichtbauforum geschossen.

klasse teil. leider nimmt das mittlere kettenblatt die kette nicht immer auf, wenn ich vom großen blatt runterschalte. dh ich trete einmal "leer" 
gibts da tricks?


----------



## FWck (7. Juli 2009)

Ahh okay. Danke fÃ¼r die Belehrungen 
Aber auch das mÃ¼sste eins von den Teilen sein, die zwar bei weitem nicht Weltklasse sind, aber fÃ¼r ein solides Startbike schon passend sind, oder?
Ich mein' dafÃ¼r haben wir fÃ¼r das Acid ja auch keine 2.000â¬ hingelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaustich (7. Juli 2009)

apropos "leer" treten: ist es normal, dass man beim hochschalten (ins nächst kleinere zahnrad von der kassette) ca. für eine viertel kurbelumdrehung ins leere tritt?
beim runterschalten geht alles ganz weich, nur das hochschalten ist etwas ruppig...


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juli 2009)

mit gefühl schalten  nicht unter last schalten. dann sollte das klappen..


----------



## Acid-Postman (7. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hey, das ding hab ich auch neulich günstig im leichtbauforum geschossen.
> 
> klasse teil. leider nimmt das mittlere kettenblatt die kette nicht immer auf, wenn ich vom großen blatt runterschalte. dh ich trete einmal "leer"
> gibts da tricks?




Also bei mir schaltet alles perfekt. Besser als bei XT-Kettenblättern von einem Kumpel. Umwerfer richtig justiert? Hat eines der Kettenblätter vielleicht nen Schlag, so daß der Rundlauf nicht mehr ok ist? Und wie gesagt: nicht unter Last bzw. mit geringst möglicher Belastung schalten.


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juli 2009)

das hab ich doch sogar selber gesagt^^

umwerfer ist richtig eingestellt. mit meiner xt hatte ich das nicht. 
die kurbel war quasi neu. die kette ist auch neu, daran liegts auch nicht. kettenblätter sind auch alle richtig rum drauf. kommt komischerweise nur manchmal vor.

das bike muss eh erstmal stillstehen, weil ich anscheinen zu blöd bin, die bremsen zun entlüften


----------



## Acid-Postman (8. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, hast du selbst gesagt...  Sorry, hab nich aufgepaßt.

Dann kann ich mir dein Problem auch nicht erklären.

Bremsen mußte ich zum Glück noch nicht entlüften. Bin Scheibenbremsen-Neuling...


----------



## ChristophC (8. Juli 2009)

Also nochmal zum Bike an sich:

Ich habe mir das Bike gekauft weil ich 1. keine Lust mehr auf meinen Cruiser hatte, 2. mal ein "hi Tech" Bike besitzen wollte und 3. mal die Sau raus laussen wollte. 

Als halbwegs vernünftiger Mensch habe ich also angefangen im Netz und diversen Foren, sowie beim Händler selber mal zu schauen was mich so ein Bike kosten würde und bin auf das Acid gestoßen. Die 650 für jemanden wie mich, der sich als Neueinsteiger in der MtB Szene versuchen will sind hier mehr als gut angelegt (Billiger geht immer aber dann bleibt der Spaß ja auf der Strecke...). Klar kann ich Geldmäßig auch die Sau rausslassen und mir das Beste überhaupt gönnen, nur kann es sein das ich das Teil nacher im Keller vergammeln lasse weil ich mich doch nicht so sehr dem Hobby hingebe - dafür ists dann einfach zu Schade. Das Acid könnte ich mit einem kalkulierten Verlust von vielleicht 150-200 wieder wegverkaufen und die Sache wäre gegessen. Aber dass soll ja garnicht passieren.

Ich bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden! Das Preis und Leistungsverhältnis passt einfach und ich ärger mich nicht wirklich über eine minderwertige Kurbelgarnitur oder die Dart3. Hätte ich mehr gewollt oder von vorne herein gewusst das ich mehr Gelände will etc. dann hätte ich auch sofort ein LTD mit entsprechender Gabel kaufen können oder gar ein Fully. 

Fazit: Für mich als ambitionierter querfeldeinfahrer könnte es mitlerweile schon eine RockShox Reba sein, ich komm aber auch so noch sehr gut zurecht und kann auf den Luxus verzichten. Ich werde lieber etwas sparen und später dann (wenn die MTB Lust noch anhält) ein komplett neues Bike mit "meinen" wunsch Parts erwerben.

So!

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Matze27_6 (8. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das hab ich doch sogar selber gesagt^^
> 
> umwerfer ist richtig eingestellt. mit meiner xt hatte ich das nicht.
> die kurbel war quasi neu. die kette ist auch neu, daran liegts auch nicht. kettenblätter sind auch alle richtig rum drauf. kommt komischerweise nur manchmal vor.
> ...


 
@ acid- driver...

schaue mal bei youtube und gib mal   Hayes Stroker Ryde ein. Dann sollte ein Video erscheinen indem ein Fachmann der Firma Hayes genau und in jedem einzelnen Schritt vorführt wie es gemacht wird.
Habe mir das auch schon angesehen.
Falls Du es nicht findest sende ich heute Abend nochmal den Link...
Bin momentan im büro und hier ist youtube gesperrt... 

Grüße, Matze


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2009)

grundsätzlich kann ich ja entlüften.
nur irgendwie will die marta nicht so wie ich :/


----------



## Blaustich (8. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Tipps - muss wohl noch etwas das Schalten üben 

Eine Frage habe ich noch: inwiefern ist eine bessere Gabel besser?! Was macht eine Rock Shox Reba besser als eine Dart 3?
An meinem alten Fahrrad hatte ich eine Ballistic Federgabel, die irgendwann nur noch rumwackelte und ständig durchschlug.
Der Unterschied zur Dart 3 ist schon enorm, aber was ist bei teureren Gabeln besser (neben der Stabilität)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2009)

na sie ist halt steifer, leichter, leichter einzustellen (luftgabel).

gerade die reba spricht richtig gut an.
meine revelation hingegen ist nicht ganz so sahnig :/

aber im 100mm bereich geht nichts über eine luftgabel.


----------



## Matze27_6 (8. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> na sie ist halt steifer, leichter, leichter einzustellen (luftgabel).
> 
> gerade die reba spricht richtig gut an.
> meine revelation hingegen ist nicht ganz so sahnig :/
> ...



ganz genau!!!
habe die R7 inzwischen so richtig auf herz und nieren getestet und bin voll und ganz zufrieden. hat zwar etwas gedauert bis ich den richtigen bar- druck für mein gewicht gefunden hatte, aber jetzt geht nichts drüber...leicht, locker, sahnig


----------



## Matze27_6 (8. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> grundsätzlich kann ich ja entlüften.
> nur irgendwie will die marta nicht so wie ich :/



hast du das auch wie nach anleitung auf der magura seite angegeben gemacht? da kann man eigentlich kaum fehler machen...
ist alles in einer pdf datei beschrieben...auch was schief gehen kann usw


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2009)

ja, genau nach anleitung. sogar den kolben hab ich abgebaut, um die leitung vertikal zu haben...


----------



## Matze27_6 (8. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ja, genau nach anleitung. sogar den kolben hab ich abgebaut, um die leitung vertikal zu haben...



Hmmm......das müsste man sehen um ordentlich weiterhelfen zu können :/

So, weil irgendwo mal die Frage gekommen ist ob sich ein Tausch der Kurbel incl Lager lohnt...
Die werkseitig verbaute Shimano FCM 442 sollte wohl inkl. Lager bei leicht hochgerechneten 1400 Gramm liegen...je nach Lager.

Da lohnt es sich schon für jemandem dem es wichtig ist zum Beispiel eine 


*KCNC MTB Kurbel XC1 ISIS, ca. 540 Gramm*





      Sehr schöne und leichte 3-fach Kurbel. 
Ausgestattet mit Kettenblätter 44/32/22 Zähne. 


Artikelnummer: 




  Kurbelausführung? Standard, 175 mm Kurbellänge Standard, 172,5 mm Kurbellänge Compact, 175 mm Kurbellänge Compact, 172,5 mm Kurbellänge          
​
...einzubauen. Plus einem ordentlichem Lager liegt die weit darunter...
Lässt sich leichter händeln und der Schaltvorgang funtzt entschieden weicher und besser...


----------



## Matze27_6 (8. Juli 2009)

UPDATE 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2009)

also die bremsleitung tät ich vorne noch festmachen 

und ne 180er scheibe hinten ist an dem rahmen nicht zugelassen, das weißt du oder?


----------



## Matze27_6 (8. Juli 2009)

Update 2.1


----------



## Matze27_6 (8. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also die bremsleitung tät ich vorne noch festmachen
> 
> und ne 180er scheibe hinten ist an dem rahmen nicht zugelassen, das weißt du oder?



...ist sie mittlerweile 
und nach einem Gespräch mit meinem Fahrradhändler hat er mir die volle Händlergarantie weiterhin auch mit diesen Änderungen bestätigt.


----------



## Matze27_6 (8. Juli 2009)

Update 2.2


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2009)

du kannst übrigens auch mehrere bilder in einen post stecken


----------



## brotmaschine (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Fachpersonal 

ich habe mal nen paar Fragen bzgl. Cube Acid BJ 2004
Ich brauche einen neuen Steuersatz - was für einer muß es denn sein? Wo is eigentlich der Unterschied zw. semi integriert und integriert? 
Der Sattel der da drauf is... Scape wo kommt eigentlich diese Marke her?

Danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2009)

scape ist glaub ich ein velo-sattel.

na ein semi-integrierter ist halb drin, ein integrierter ist ganz drin. du wirst einen semi-integrierten brauchen.

acros Ai 22 zb


----------



## Fabian93 (9. Juli 2009)

Heute meine Manitou R7 vernaut und der unterschied ist wahnsinn.

Alos mal die Vorteile einer vernünftigen Gabel:



leichter
steifer
besseres Ansprechverhalten
besser einstellbar
nutzt den angegebenen Federweg auch
Wenn ich was vergessen habe bitte einmal laut schreien

So als nächstes ist die Kurbel dran,dann die Laufräder....


----------



## brotmaschine (9. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> scape ist glaub ich ein velo-sattel.
> 
> na ein semi-integrierter ist halb drin, ein integrierter ist ganz drin. du wirst einen semi-integrierten brauchen.
> 
> acros Ai 22 zb



thx für die Info. Muß ich noch irgendwas wegen Bauhöhe oder sonstigen Dingen beachten? Durchmesser wird ja 1 1/8" sein.

Danke auch für die Empfehlung aber es muß nicht die untere Oberklasse sein was den Preis angeht.  So 40 - 60 Euro dachte ich. Was könnte man denn nehmen?


----------



## blackfur (9. Juli 2009)

hab mir mal ne neue gabel gekauft 










viel viel besser als die dart3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2009)

durin? menja?


----------



## blackfur (9. Juli 2009)

nur die menja


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2009)

sieht aber trotzdem gut aus. endlich mal in nicht-weiß...


----------



## blackfur (9. Juli 2009)

ich wusste erst nicht ob es gut ausschaut mit der schwarzen gabel , aber wurde dann doch ganz angenehm überrascht. 
ich habe nun das gefühl ich fahre ein ganz neues bike mit der neuen gabel. merkst ja vorne keinen schlag mehr =)


----------



## FWck (9. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr euch die Gabeln dann eigentlich einbauen lassen oder kann man dass auch selbst machen?


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2009)

ich habs selber gemacht.
geht recht simpel 

manchmal kanns knifflig sein, den alten gabelkonus ruterzubekommen.


----------



## FWck (9. Juli 2009)

Dann kostet immerhin der Einbau nichts 

Irgendwann kriegt ihr mich noch dazu dass ich mir eine neue Gabel kauf, bei den ganzen schönen Teilen hier, und wann man sie auch noch selber einbauen kann...


----------



## MasterOne (9. Juli 2009)

So das mit dem Absaken hat sich erledigt,ne Spitze von der Bärentatze rutschte in mein Sohlenprofil manchmal tiefer 

Anderes Problem,

ist es normal das bei der Rock Shox Dart 3 beim Lock die Gabel zwar fest ist aber bei größerem Druck wie z.B. einem Bunnyhop die Gabel trotzdem eintaucht ? Also über den Lock hinaus weich runter geht ?


Ab wann weiß ich ob die Rahmenhöhe zu klein ist ?

Bin 183cm und hab den 20 Zoll Rahmen der Sattel ist aber auf der Stufe 6,5 damit ich vernünftig treten kann,wäre da der 22 Zoll Rahmen besser ?
mfg

MasterOne


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2009)

der 20" rahmen passt.
beim bunnyhop soll die gabel auch nicht gelockt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (9. Juli 2009)

Wie Acid driver schon erwähnt hat,Gabel beim bunnyhop nicht locken.
Bei der dart 3 isses normal das die noch ein wenig federt,es bleibt anscheinend wenn gelockt ist ein Restfederweg von 2 cm.


----------



## pinocchi0 (10. Juli 2009)

hellow =)

bin erst seid kurzem aufs forum gestoßen. ich war erst sehr lange auf der suche nach einem giant terrago 2009, war total vergriffen in 23" wurde dann auf das cube acid aufmerksam. das 22" in black hat es mir angetan.

der händler hier in oldenburg will mich sofort anrufen wenn sie eines in meiner größe passend haben, vielleicht weiche ich auch aufs LTD aus, will aber eigentlich das acid haben.

also wünscht mir glück das mir dieser wunsch erfüllet wird, nachdem ich mit giant so pech hatte.

wenn ich kein 2009 acid mehr bekomme, denke ich warte ich auf die 2010 modelle. auch wenn das heißt, mehr bezahlen zumüssen.

mal abwarten. soviel besser wird das acid 2010 wohl nicht sein. ein wenig andere farben und ich denke zu 95% gleiche teile.


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Juli 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> wenn ich kein 2009 acid mehr bekomme, denke ich warte ich auf die 2010 modelle. auch wenn das heißt, mehr bezahlen zumüssen.
> 
> mal abwarten. soviel besser wird das acid 2010 wohl nicht sein. ein wenig andere farben und ich denke zu 95% gleiche teile.




Wenn es dieses Jahr genauso wird wie die letzten Jahre (was zu erwarten ist) noch mind. ein paar Monate warten müssen auf ein 10er Modell, je nachdem wann der Händler bestellt und Cube ausliefert. Bei einem 09er ist vll noch Rabatt drin, da die bald als Auslaufmodelle rausgehen, aber wie du sagst: erstmal eins finden...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Fabian93 (10. Juli 2009)

Das Midseason solte ja lieferbar sein...

Mein Acid mit neuer Gabel,als nächstes kommt eine S-ram schaltung+trigger dran und eine neue Kurbel....


----------



## Matze27_6 (10. Juli 2009)

@Fabian.....nice!!!!


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2009)

@fabian, lese ich das richtig, dass du die alte gabel verschenkst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrpetere (10. Juli 2009)

Also ganz verstehe ich manche Leute nicht: kaufen sich ein Rad für 600 um es dann mit 400-700 zu pimpen! 

Warum denn nicht gleich von Anbeginn ein anderes Bike? Die Komponenten sind doch einzelnd viel teurer! Eine Reba Gabel in einem Bike kostet ein Bruchteil von dem, wenn man sie seperat kauft! Also ich reite mein Acid so wie es ist (sogar inkl. SmartSam - ich bin wirklich todesmutig!) und spare mir das Geld für ein zusätztliches Fully - dann habe ich alles für jeden Einsatzzweck! In 2 Wochen werde ich den Granite Chief von Rose testen und dann mal sehen - und bis dahin habe ich einen Höllenspaß auf meinem Acid - mit billiger Kurbel, schlechter Gabel und Scheißreifen!! Hiippiieeehhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## zippolino (10. Juli 2009)

ich habe mir jetzt einen improvisierten kettenstrebenschutz gemacht aus gewebeband, fällt fast gar nicht auf da es auch weiss ist


----------



## Fabian93 (10. Juli 2009)

@ Zippolino: Da schlägt dir die Kette durch,ich habe zwei Lagen alten Schlacuh benutzt

@mrpetere

Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher ob das als Sport wirklich etwas für mich ist,jetzt bin ich mir ganz sicher

Außerdem habe ich außerhalb der Saison bekauft und so einen sehr guten Preis bekommen.
Ich hab jetzt gemerkt das eine vernünftige Gabel essentiell an einem hardtail ist...
Die Reba ist nix für mich,finde die R7 vom Gefühl her besser,das ist aber Geschmackssache.

Jetzt baue ich das Acid so um das es relativ leicht wird und sich auch noch besser fährt.
Wieg das Acid mal,finde ich zu schwer für ein hardtail....
Nebenbei arbeite ich in den Ferien für ein Fully das auf einem Cube Fritzz Rahmen aufgebaut wird.

EDIT:Außerdem ist da noch der Spaß am Umbauen


----------



## FWck (10. Juli 2009)

> Bei der dart 3 isses normal das die noch ein wenig federt,es bleibt anscheinend wenn gelockt ist ein Restfederweg von 2 cm.



Gibt es bei der Dart 3 auch die Funktion, dass sie zum Schutz, auch wenn sie gesperrt ist, doch noch komplett durchfedern kann?
Ein Freund hat diese Funktion, der hat allerdings auch ein Fully mit vorne und hinten Fox.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2009)

bei den motioncontrol modellen ist das auf jeden fall der fall. 

aber sowas macht kaum einer. ansich kann man die gabel auch immer offen fahren


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Juli 2009)

Hab meinen Poploc-Hebel von der Reba gar nicht erst angebaut, bei der Dart3 war er eigentlich auch nur Spielerei in meinen Augen...hab allerdings auch keine langen steilen Anstiege hier


----------



## FWck (10. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr eigentlich auch immer offen. Habs' nur da mein Bike noch neu ist an und zu ausprobiert, aber einen wirklichen Vorteil konnt ich jetzt feststellen.
Einzig bei Anstiegen die man im stehen fährt ist der Unterscheid sehr deutloich bemerkbar.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Einzig bei Anstiegen die man im stehen fährt ist der Unterscheid sehr deutloich bemerkbar.



und dafür ist es ausschließlich gebaut. nicht (!) für irgendwelche sprünge.


----------



## jjules (11. Juli 2009)

Fahr ein 08er Cube Acid und hatte es mir damals so zum Schnuppern gekauft.... daher nicht gleich die Investition in ein teureres Bike.
Den Rahmen und die Geometrie mag ich eigentlich, daher bin ich jetzt bin ich kräftig am "pimpen". 

Hab mir schon vor ein paar Monaten ne Reba Race Gabel eingebaut, bzw. bauen lassen. (etwas Hilfe vom Radladen brauchte ich dann
doch; ein Spacer hat hermüssen). Smart Sam Reifen gehören auch
der Vergangenheit an und heute müssen endlich die dämlichen
Griffe weichen. Da kommen jetzt geschraubte drauf.Als nächstes
ist dann der Sattel dran.. Der ist nämlich schon schön aufgeschlitzt.
Ein richtig gutes Argument den auch mal auszutauschen.

Schönen Gruß
Jules


----------



## FWck (11. Juli 2009)

Viele von euch haben hier die RockShox Reba eingebaut.
Die gibts ja zu Preisen ab ungefÃ¤hr 400,-â¬
Was haltet ihr denn zum Beispiel von einer Fox Vanilla die ja schon in Ã¤hnlichen Preisregionen anfÃ¤ngt? Oder habt ihr sonst weitere Empfehlungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterOne (11. Juli 2009)

Ja ich weiß das man mit ner gelockten Gabel nicht springen soll etc.

Wollte nur wissen obs normal ist das die trotzdem beim Lock nachgebt.

Thx für die Antworten jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das die Gabel OK ist.

Ich selbst fahre ja mehr Stadt aber muss sagen das ein MTB auch da mehr Spaß macht 
es lädt einen praktisch ein auch mal durchs Gelände zu heizen das hätte ich mit meinem alten Cross nicht so.


----------



## RSV (12. Juli 2009)

Warum nicht einfach mal ins Manual geschaut, sollte beim Rad dabei gewesen sein, ansonsten bei SRAM als PDF.
Da hÃ¤tte man Folgendes gefunden:

"Wenn das turnkey-entsperrsystem aktiviert ist und eine ausreichend starke kraft auf die gabel wirkt, wird die entsperrung ausgelÃ¶st, sodass die gabel einfedern und die kraft aufnehmen kann. die gabel wird daraufhin wieder blockiert, bis die entsperrung erneut ausgelÃ¶st wird oder der fahrer den einsteller wieder in die position âoffâ bringt."


----------



## mr.jump (12. Juli 2009)

mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... was habt ihr alle gegen die Dart 3?? Die ist doch vÃ¶llig okay, fÃ¼r diese Preisklasse. Ich verstehe es immerwieder nit, wie Leute sich ein Fahrrad kaufen fÃ¼r 600â¬ und tunen es auf kA 1000-1200â¬auf?!? Dann kauft euch doch gleich eins fÃ¼t 1500â¬ aber naja jeder so wie er will^^
Also ich finde die Bremse viel schlimmer muss ich sagen. Was meint ihr?  ich habe das GefÃ¼hl, dass die nit so biel Power hat wie eine V-Brake. Also ich kann mich totdrÃ¼cken am linken Bremshebel und ich kriege das Vorderrad einfach nit blockiert.. wie ist das bei euch? Muss das vielleicht so sein?^^


----------



## blackfur (12. Juli 2009)

also ich hab keine probleme mit den bremsen. kommt immer zum stehen und das bei nem 100kg fahrer ^^.

und naja ich zum beispiel hatte nicht so viel geld und keine ahnung ob mir das radeln so viel spaß macht und habe erstmal ein etwas preiswerteres bike gekauft.


----------



## mr.jump (12. Juli 2009)

ja ist ja auch okay... Sowas ist vernüftig. Wenn man dann merkt, ja das macht mir Spaß dann kauft man sich ein besseres So werde ich das machen. ABer erst werde ich das Acid "vergurken". mhh also ich bringe es übermorgen zur Insprektion und dann werde ich das wohl sagen. Es ist die Erstinspektion und vll ist ja auch minimal Luft im Kreislauf. Ich bin auch noch Anfänger und sammel erst Erfahrung


----------



## zippolino (13. Juli 2009)

also bei mir sind die bremsen ziemlich gut. wenn ich vorne richtig drann ziehe dann geht immer das hinterrrad hoch


----------



## FWck (13. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mich auch über die Bremsleistung gar nicht beklagen. Packen richtig gut zu.

Ich hab' allerdings noch eine andere Frage:
Was verwendet ihr als effektiven Kettenstrebenschutz oder wer kann mir einen Tipp geben wie ich den Rahmen an dieser Stelle am besten schützen kann?


----------



## AweX (13. Juli 2009)

Da kannst doch alles mögliche nehmen...
Nen alten Schlauch,Tesamoll oder sonstwas.
Kannst dir aber auch einfach einen kaufen.
Hab mir neulich den hier geholt-passt perfekt.


----------



## pinocchi0 (13. Juli 2009)

dann sag mir mal wo du den cube schutz gekauft hast =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (13. Juli 2009)

Genau dass würde mich auch interessieren. Und am besten noch der Preis 
Danke


----------



## RSV (13. Juli 2009)

Gibt es in der Bucht für happige 10 + Versand.


----------



## dorfheizer (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Bin jetzt seit Anfang Juni im Besitz von meinem ACID.
Hab seit langer Zeit wieder Lust am Biken bekommen und wollte mich mit einem neuen Bike zusätzlich motivieren.
Mit einem Budget von 500 zum Händler des Vertrauens, dann doch nach viel überlegen zum teureren Acid durchgerungen.
Aufgrund meines Gewichts von Ü-100 schon zu einer Magura Menja gegriffen und gehöre jetzt auch zu der Fraktion die ein paar Modelle höher hätte kaufen können. Wobei ich die Gabel hier im Forum zu einem klasse Kurs ergattern konnte. 
Aber naja, der Rahmen passt von der Geometrie her super (22er Rahmen bei 190cm), für meinen Einsatzzweck reichts auch, da springen und solche Späße nicht mein Ding sind. Und das Grammfeilschen

Die einzige Anschaffung die jetzt noch ansteht, ist ein Vorderreifen mit mehr Grip, hinten bin ich mit dem SmartSam voll zufrieden.

Grüße
Flo















P.S. Sorry für die miesen Handy Fotos


----------



## RSV (13. Juli 2009)

Die Menja passt optisch gut ans Acid. Ist das die 85 oder 100mm Variante?


----------



## dorfheizer (13. Juli 2009)

Ist die 85er, bin grad am Einfahren und Luftdruck austüfteln


----------



## FWck (14. Juli 2009)

RSV schrieb:


> Gibt es in der Bucht für happige 10 + Versand.



Okay, dankeschön. Werd ich mir dann wohl auch noch besorgen müssen. Cube hat ja an dieser Stelle leider gar keinen Schutz angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronito (14. Juli 2009)

Um das Thema nochmal aufzurollen: die Dart3 ist schon in Ordnung. Ich war damit im Karwendel und das Ding hat echt gut funktioniert. Außerdem habe ich die dort erst richtig einfahren können. Und wer mehr im Flachland rollt, sollte eher weniger Luft in die Reifen pumpen anstatt viel Geld in eine Luftgabel zu investieren.

Der SmartSam ist auch in Ordnung. Schnelle Schotterabfahrten sind kein Problem. Selten wird dabei mal das Hinterrad etwas unruhig, aber Preis/Leistung sollte hier sehr gut sein. Der Verschleiß ist meines Erachtens auch echt gediegen.

Und nun noch eine Frage: ich überlege einen anderen Vorbau anzuschaffen, der etwas kürzer ist. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen mit euren Rädern (Hersteller)?


----------



## mrpetere (14. Juli 2009)

Daron schrieb:


> Der SmartSam ist auch in Ordnung. Schnelle Schotterabfahrten sind kein Problem. Selten wird dabei mal das Hinterrad etwas unruhig, aber Preis/Leistung sollte hier sehr gut sein. Der Verschleiß ist meines Erachtens auch echt gediegen.


 meiner rollt schon seit fast 4.000km! Und davon ca. 1/2 auf Asphalt!


----------



## zippolino (14. Juli 2009)

mrpetere schrieb:


> meiner rollt schon seit fast 4.000km! Und davon ca. 1/2 auf Asphalt!


und wie ist der zustand`?
und wie viele pannen hattest du?


----------



## mrpetere (15. Juli 2009)

Das Profil ist sogar noch ganz gut - Pannen ca. 5, allerdings lag das meist nicht speziell am Reifen: Glasscherben, Dornen, Double-Snake-Bit weil ich mit zu wenig Luft einem Enduro hinterher wollte! ;-))). Sicher ist der Gripp vor allem bei nassem & tiefen Boden nicht ideal, jedoch nachdem ich eben das Bike auch als "normales" Fortbewegungsmittel nutze, ist der SS für mich im Altag optimal. Für den Urlaub in den Alpen im Sommer werde ich dennoch andere aufziehen.


----------



## FWck (15. Juli 2009)

Was ist denn in euren Augen die optimale Bereifung. Also wenn man sowohl richtig Gelände fährt als auch ab und zu auf der Straße wos schon noch ganz ordentlich laufen sollte?
Ich denke mal ich werde wenn die Serienberiefung runter ist mal was andres ausprobieren, einfach um ein bisschen gespür zu kriegen.


----------



## acid-driver (16. Juli 2009)

der maxxis ardent hat ne schöne linie an mittelstollen. und greift richtig gut im gelände. 

ganz klare kaufempfehlung...


----------



## Icebreaker84 (17. Juli 2009)

Hi all,
bis vor drei Wochen war ich auch stolzer Acid besitzer, Allerdings wurde es geklaut, war nichtmal 3 Monate alt.
Da ich eigentlich recht zufrieden war, werde ich mir wohl wieder ein Acid holen. Nun gibt es die Midseasonmodelle.
Kann mir jemand sagen was daran anders ist?
Was ich definitv weiÃ: Dart3 mit 100mm, das ist schonmal sehr gut.
Aber was noch? Der eine sagt es ist nen LDT Rahmen dran, der andere sagt normaler Acid Rahmen anders lackiert.
Auf der Cubeseite hab ich nix gefunden.
MFG
Ice
PS: KÃ¶nnte es fÃ¼r 630â¬ bekommen. RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 18 oder 20" , da schwanke ich noch.


----------



## FWck (17. Juli 2009)

Das mit den häufigen klauen ist echt mies  Man hört ja andauernd von geklauten Cubes...

Hieß es nicht irgendwann mal dass das Acid schon den LTD Rahmen besäße? Ich weißes aber selbst nicht.
Ansonsten wär es nett wenn du -falls du sie hast- mal die Ausstattungsliste posten kannst, weil ich glaube z.B. die 20 mm Unterschied im Federweg sind nur marginal zu spüren.
Aber ich würde sagen für den Preis ein durchaus attraktives Angebot.


----------



## pinocchi0 (17. Juli 2009)

er hat einen 7005 rahmen, das vom ltd ist nochmal anders bearbeitet, aber ansonsten der gleiche rahmen.

die 20mm federweg merkt man schon, das sind immerhin 2cm, die dart3 ist aber wie die 2 nur eine mit stahlfeder. den vergleich mit einer luftfederung hält sie nicht stand. aber trotzdem  zu gebrauchen.



o/


----------



## acid-driver (17. Juli 2009)

hat die dart2 nicht nur elastomere? da ist eine stahlfeder schon besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSV (17. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hat die dart2 nicht nur elastomere? da ist eine stahlfeder schon besser...




Früher vielleicht, die aktuellen Dart 123 haben alle Stahlfeder.

Gibt es denn zum Midseason irgendwo verbindliche Angaben.

Das LTD CC gibts ja auch mit COMP Rahmen und auch mit LTD Rahmen.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich werde es definitv Ende des Monats wissen. Da frage ich den Händler mal aus.
Ice


----------



## domi79 (19. Juli 2009)

hab an meinem acid erstmal nen kürzeren specialized vorbau, neue griffe und eine hs33 in weiß für hinten gekauft. als nächstes kommen weiße spank felgen mit schwarzen speichen und blauen nippeln dazu. und ein breiterer lenker nicht zu vergessen. hab das cube gesehen und mich verliebt.. aber da geht noch einiges in sachen styling ;-)


----------



## FWck (19. Juli 2009)

Hört sich gut an. Kannst ja mal Bilder posten 

Wie lang ist dein Vorbau jetzt?


----------



## zippolino (19. Juli 2009)

ja zeig mal bilder


----------



## domi79 (20. Juli 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Kannst ja mal Bilder posten
> 
> Wie lang ist dein Vorbau jetzt?



Der Vorbau ist jetzt 10,5 cm lang und hat einen Winkel von 21 Grad. ist vom Handling her besser. Ist auf meinem Foto Album zu sehen


----------



## zippolino (20. Juli 2009)

uff in deinem fotoalbum gehts ja ganz schön zur sache. wie hoch springst du denn damit? ich dachte der rahmen sei für so etwas gar nicht ausgelegt


----------



## pinocchi0 (20. Juli 2009)

hmm ich weiß nicht mehr wo, aber in dem thread hier hat irgendeiner nach radkappen verzierungen gesucht.

hier hab ich ein paar zufällig gefunden.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Verschiedenes/Ventilkappen:::178_88_131.html

wers mag =)


----------



## metal (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Also... Nach mir echt unendlich erscheinender Wartezeit   (in Wirklichkeit wars gar nicht sooo lang, 6 wochen) hab ich heute mein Cube Acid Midseason bekommen... 
Falls das noch interessiert, ja, es ist ein ltd pro rahmen... sonst Ausstattung wie gehabt, abgesehen von der Gabel (+2cm)...
Bin noch neu, aber macht super Spaß und das Teil macht echt nen soliden Eindruck...
Ach ja, 739,- Euronen hat mich der Spaß gekostet...
Mir is auch klar, dass es gg irgend ne Etikette verstößt wenn man an sein find ich teures Rad n schloss dranbaut, aber das war mir ehrlich gesagt egal... 
Ach ja, sorry is nur n Handy-Foto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (21. Juli 2009)

hi,

hatte mir heute auch das acid midseason angeschaut, das heißt nun cube -ltd - acid edition.

cube hat anscheind die nachfrage ans acid unterschätzt, keine rahmen mehr gehabt und dann direkt die ltd rahmen genommen,

ist ja nicht schlimm. aber 749euro sollte dies kostet, klar bissel handeln geht immernoch, aber da ich ein lrd race 2009 für 900 euro bekommen kann, nehme ich halt dieses denke ich.


----------



## NoFun (22. Juli 2009)

Moin,

Nach ca 12 Jahren hatte nun mein altes Gaint Terrago ausgedient.(nur 7000Km ;-))

Nach 2 Wochen warten bekam ich ein Cube Acid. Aber da Cube keine Acid Rahmen mehr hat, kam es mit LTD Rahmen. Find ich sogar schöner.

Dank dem Forum wusste ich das ich mir gleich einen Kettenstrabenschutz dazu kaufen sollte.(Mit Cube Schriftzug)
Bis jetzt ist alles super nur die Scheibenbremse vorne scheint leicht zuschleifen aber hier im forum stand ja wie man dieses beheben kann, wenn ich es wieder finden würde


----------



## pinocchi0 (22. Juli 2009)

schau mal unter technik und bremsen, da findest du eine menge hilfreicher tips :x


----------



## NoFun (22. Juli 2009)

Oki Danke,

Ich habe noch 3 so kleine Aufkleber (farblos) in der Anleitung gefunden aber nichts dadrüber wo hin sie sollen.  Denke die sind dafür damit irgendwas nicht scheuern kann. Jemand eine Idee wo diese hingehören ?


----------



## zippolino (22. Juli 2009)

hallo
ich habe bei meinem acid 2009 festgestellt das vorne zwischen bremsscheibe und der halterung für die bremse nur sehr wenig platz ist (nicht mal 1 mm).
es ist sogar schon ein bisschen lack ab, ich nehme mal an das kommt in kurvenfahren da gibt die gabel wohl ein wenig nach und die bremsscheibe berührt die gabel.

hier mal 2 bilder:








an die leute mit 2009er acid: habt ihr bei euch an der stelle auch nur so wenig platz? ist auch der lack schon ab bei euch?

meint ihr ich sollte lieber mal den händler dazu befragen?


----------



## blackfur (22. Juli 2009)

sah bei meiner dart 3 genauso aus wie bei dir =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFun (22. Juli 2009)

ich denke da nützt der Aufkleber auch nichts. Hat noch wer ne Idee ?


----------



## RSV (22. Juli 2009)

NoFun schrieb:


> Oki Danke,
> 
> Ich habe noch 3 so kleine Aufkleber (farblos) in der Anleitung gefunden aber nichts dadrüber wo hin sie sollen.  Denke die sind dafür damit irgendwas nicht scheuern kann. Jemand eine Idee wo diese hingehören ?




Ans Steuerrohr auf die Stellen wo die Züge/Leitungen auf dem Lack reiben.
Auf der linken Sitzstrebe und rechts am Sattelrohr sind auch so Stellen.


----------



## FWck (24. Juli 2009)

Sorry, dass ich noch mal auf das Midseason-Modell eingehe.
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass einfach die Gabel mit 2cm mehr Federweg+das andere Rahmendesign verbaut wurde?

Bei der Bremse ist es bei mir ähnlich eng, scheint also bei der Dart 3 normal zu sein, bei mir ist allerdings kein Lack ab.


----------



## NoFun (24. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem Rahmen kann ich bestätigen. Wie finde ich raus ob ich eine 80 oder 100 Gabel habe. Habe noch nicht so den Plan davon.


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juli 2009)

NoFun schrieb:


> Das mit dem Rahmen kann ich bestätigen. Wie finde ich raus ob ich eine 80 oder 100 Gabel habe. Habe noch nicht so den Plan davon.



messen?


----------



## FWck (24. Juli 2009)

Ja genau. Einfach den silbernen Teil, also der Teil der eintauchen kann messen.
Ansonsten stands bei mir glaub ich sogar auf der Rechnung drauf.

Kann man die Bemsscheiben eingentlich einfach gegen größere Tauschen oder sind da große Umbauarbeiten nötig?


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juli 2009)

cube HT-rahmen sind nur bis 160mm freigegeben.
die dart3 im übrigen auch.

ansich brauchst du nur die adapter und die scheiben zum tauschen. aufgrund der cube-vorrausstzungen aber nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## FWck (24. Juli 2009)

An der Dart 3 sind doch aber von Cube aus schon 180er verbaut.
Allerdings verbaut z.B. Spezialiced an der Dart 3 beim Rockhopper auch nur 160er...
Geht da Cube an Werk über die Zulassung und erklärt das auch evtl. den sehr engen Platz von Bremsscheibe/Gabel der ein paar Posts weiter oben besprochen wurde?

Aber danke, dann werd ich mir auch hier das Geld sparen und lieber in 1-2 Jahren ein besseres Komplettbike holen.


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juli 2009)

das wurde schonmal irgendwo besprochen, dass cube die freigabe von sram/rockshox missachtet. sind definitiv nur 160mm scheiben erlaubt.


----------



## FWck (24. Juli 2009)

Okay, danke für die Info. Auch wenn ichs leicht komisch find', dass Cube vom Werk aus unzugelassene Scheiben montiert. Aber es scheint ja zu funktionieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PierreA85 (24. Juli 2009)

203mm geht auf Jeden Fall ohne Probleme aber die ALLIGATOR Windcutter nutzen zu wenig Fläche und bremsen erst wenn die Beschichtung ab ist entweder am Adapter feilen damit die scheibe gerade so noch durch geht oder andere kaufen.. 







das sind meine nächsten Die sollten besser passen


----------



## FWck (24. Juli 2009)

Was ein Acid 
Aber okay, wenn 180 ohne Zulassung passen, warum nicht auch 203er.

Hast du ernsthaft eine Einfachkurbel? Wie fährt sich dass denn? Kann ich mir so gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## PierreA85 (24. Juli 2009)

nur kurz zur Erklärung...ich nutze das bike nicht fürs grobe Gelände darum auch Slinks un vorne nen 48er Kettenblatt könnte auch noch bisschen größer sein denn bis jetzt bin ich jede Steigung zügig hoch gekommen.. muss mir nur noch ne leichte dezente Kettenführung überlegen denn denn die kette fällt doch ab un zu mal runter...






nur noch ne Manitou Minute IT und diverse carbon teile un ich bin glücklich


----------



## FWck (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert. Aber mit der Erklärung passt das wieder 
Und das Teil sieht iwie cool aus  

Noch eine Frage:
Wie lang ist die benötigte Schaftlänge der Federgabel bei einem 18"?


----------



## Fabian93 (24. Juli 2009)

Warum eine Minute und keine r7?
Und wieso carbonteile und keine neue Kurbel


----------



## PierreA85 (24. Juli 2009)

mein schafft ist 235mm aber mit 200mm ohne spacer dürfte es auch gehen...

Minute wegen der Optik 
-32mm Standrohre
- IT hebel
- aber 1600g 

die R7 ist auch eine alternative aber eine unter 1500g ist nicht billig zu haben
will nicht mehr wie 300 euro ausgeben mal sehen ob Minute IT oder r7 MDR

Carbonteile hauptsächlich wegen der Optik die original teile passen nicht ins Konzept..mal sehen ob es dann vielleicht auch unter 11 kg kommt..

wenn ne neue kurbel dann nur carbon oder ne hollowtec bin aber ganz zufrieden mit der originalen


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juli 2009)

dann nimm ne reba. beste gabel wo gibt 

die gabel, die du gezeigt hast hat ne steckachse. hast du das bedacht?


----------



## blackfur (24. Juli 2009)

203 mm scheibe hinten ? 
ich würde auch gerne mehr fahren als 160 mm hinten , aber traue mich nicht - möchte ja nicht das mir der rahmen bricht.

achja dein rad sieht schon porno aus, aber mit ner neuen kurbel kannst bestimmt 500 gramm sparen ^^


----------



## PierreA85 (24. Juli 2009)

du machst Witze oder das ist ein Mtb da bricht doch wegen einer größeren scheibe nicht der Rahm un hinten gleich garne.... 

durch das Manitou Design wirkt das bike aber kürzer und aggressiver
die Minute gibt`s auch ohne Steckachse.. oder ich mach nen Crossline LRS drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (24. Juli 2009)

> mein schafft ist 235mm aber mit 200mm ohne spacer dürfte es auch gehen...



Das heißt eine Fox 32 Talas mit ca. 225mm müsste passen, oder?


----------



## blackfur (24. Juli 2009)

naja aber wieso sind dann die ht rahmen alle nur für 160 mm freigegeben wenn se doch mehr abkönnen ?


----------



## zippolino (24. Juli 2009)

das ihr immer mit den bremsscheiben so übertreiben müsst

man braucht doch echt nur wegen der optik die 203er oder


----------



## blackfur (24. Juli 2009)

naja bei fast 0,1 tonne gewicht aufm bike bringt man die 160er scheibe schnell an ihre grenze


----------



## PierreA85 (24. Juli 2009)

alles ab 200mm Schaft länge dürfte gut passen...
wenn du wirklich ne größere scheibe brauchst dann kauf eine originale..


----------



## Fabian93 (25. Juli 2009)

Bedenkt bitte mal das ein großteil der bremskraft von der Vorderbremse erzeugt wird.
Eine 180er hinten wird wohl noch gehen,aber eine 203er ist zu viel des guten.

203er Scheiben braucht man meiner Meinung eh nur beim Dh oder Fr ,dann aber in verbindung mit einer guten Bremse.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackfur (25. Juli 2009)

Was haltet ihr von der Elixir R in 185/185 am acid ?
kostet im set ja nur 200â¬.


----------



## acid-driver (25. Juli 2009)

elixir r: ja
die scheiben am acid: nein


----------



## blackfur (25. Juli 2009)

also 185/160 ?


----------



## acid-driver (25. Juli 2009)

ich muss zugeben, ich hab an meine dart3 damals auch ne 185mm scheibe drangebaut. und gebrochen ist sie mir auch nicht. aber das war auch mehr so eine übergangslösung, bis ich die reba hatte. 

musst du wissen


----------



## blackfur (25. Juli 2009)

naja ich habe ne menja dran da kann ich auch die 203 er dranschrauben. hinten hätt ich halt gerne mehr aber naja ^^


----------



## acid-driver (25. Juli 2009)

mit der menja ist 185/160 kein problem


----------



## Kantengut (25. Juli 2009)

wo ihr grad bei Schaftlängen seit : wisst ihr was nen 20" acid fuer ne Gabelschaftlänge hat ? Also genau , falls jmd die Gabel schonmal ausgebaut hat . Nachgemessen hab ich auch schon , aber so genau gehts halt nicht ohne ausbauen. Vielleicht kann mir ja jmd helfen.
Gruss


----------



## Fabian93 (25. Juli 2009)

Also die Schaftlänge einer neuen Gabel ist auf jedenfall lang genug.....


----------



## FWck (25. Juli 2009)

Gibts irgendwo eine Überischt o.ä., anhand der man die benötigte Schaftlänge ablesen kann. Mich würde vor allem die für 18" interessieren, da ich evtl. eine gebraucht Gabel kaufen möchte. Also kann ich halt leider nicht davon ausgehen dass das auf jeden Fall passt 

Und noch mal zur Bremse: Spüre ich überhaupt einen Unterschied wenn ich z.b. von 160 auf 180mm umrüste?


----------



## acid-driver (25. Juli 2009)

warum gehts ohne ausbauen nicht?

zollstock unten dran halten und bis zur oberkante messen. evtl die aheadkappe kurz abmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (25. Juli 2009)

Also meine alte Dart 3 hatte eine Schaftlänge von 21,5cm,das variiert jedoch falls du mit weniger/mehr spacern unterm Vorbau fährtst etc.


----------



## FWck (25. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Info. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden ob die Dart 3 getauscht wird oder nicht


----------



## steam25 (26. Juli 2009)

zippolino schrieb:


> hallo
> ich habe bei meinem acid 2009 festgestellt das vorne zwischen bremsscheibe und der halterung fÃ¼r die bremse nur sehr wenig platz ist (nicht mal 1 mm).
> es ist sogar schon ein bisschen lack ab, ich nehme mal an das kommt in kurvenfahren da gibt die gabel wohl ein wenig nach und die bremsscheibe berÃ¼hrt die gabel.
> 
> ...




also bei mir habe ich das gleiche problem. auch der lack ist schon ab. noch viel extremer als bei dir. in kurvenfahrten schleift die scheibe hÃ¶rbar laut am metall. 
wo wir grad dabei sind. ich hab ein wiederliches knacken an der sattelstange. ist sehr laut und klingt wie 100â¬ bauhaus rad wennich unterwegs bin. erst dachte ich an das tretlager aber das scheint top zu sein nach 600km. das knacken am sattel hat der hÃ¤ndler wegbekommen indem er fett auf die stange schmierte. ich war happy aber nach 50km ist es wieder da. nun nehme ich seit dem alle 50km den sattel raus, schmier das fett was massig unten am rohr klebt wieder um die stange und es ist weg wennich zugleich den schnellspanner sehr fest ziehe. das ist aber sicher nicht im sinne des erfinders und ich denke der spanner reisst unter so hoher belastung irgendwann ab. 
gibts da ne patentlÃ¶sung?

sonstige empfindungen nach 600km fahrt:

bin sehr zufrieden mit dem bike insgesamt. 

aber es gibt auch paar kleinere dinge die nicht so positiv sind und nerven wie die seeeehr dÃ¼nne lackierung die absolut KEINEN patzer beim hinstellen erlaubt. stellt man das bike nur ein wenig falsch hin sind gleich cm lange tiefe kratzer bis aufs metall drin.gleiches gilt bei den bremszÃ¼gen vorn am lenker die den lack wohl bald durchgescheuert haben.

bremsscheibe wurde schon erwÃ¤hnt. die nummer mit der sattelstange und schnellspanner auch. (wobei ich da nich weiss obs einen anderen trick gibt der das hÃ¤ssliche knacken wegmacht)

die gabel war viel zu weich. hab eine titanfeder bestellt und wenn die drin ist sollte auch das durchschlagen bei etwas grÃ¶sseren bordsteinkanten weg sein 

bis auf die paar kleineren dinge ist das cube knaller. ausser das es absolut pornÃ¶s aussieht (hab das acid 09 in weiss blau) und ich stÃ¤ndig darauf angesprochen werde fÃ¤hrt es sich auch noch sahnemÃ¤Ãig gut.

mein fazit: ich wÃ¼rde es mir wieder kaufen ohne drÃ¼ber nachzudenken.


P.S. hab die SF bemÃ¼ht und einige themen Ã¼ber sattelstangen die knacken gefunden. aber das mit dem fett  war mir ja bekannt und hilft nur kurzweilig


----------



## blackfur (26. Juli 2009)

ich hatte auch so ein ekelhaftes knacken am sattel. war schon voll gefrustet bis ich dann einfach mal die sattelklemme stark angezogen hab - dann wars weg. 

keine ahnung ob ich dadurch was kaputt mache , aber egal - hauptsache ruhe ^^


----------



## Fabian93 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mal das alte verunreinigte Fett an der Sattelstage gegen neues tauschen,dann ist da knacken weg


----------



## steam25 (26. Juli 2009)

gut das mache ich. danke für die schnellen antworten!


----------



## zippolino (26. Juli 2009)

also normalerweise kann die stange ja nur knacken wenn sie sich bewegt und durch das fett hört man das knacken nicht. ich würde doch mal versuchen den schnellspanner noch fester anzuziehen


----------



## Blaustich (27. Juli 2009)

Sodele, hab mich nun vollends in die Reba SL verliebt  Auch wenn ich dafür einen Ferienjob machen muss...
Aus Garantiegründen würde ich die Reba allerdings lieber mit den mitgelieferten Spacern auf 80mm begrenzen. Nun stellt sich die Frage: kann man den Spacer als Laie selber einbauen, oder soll das lieber ein Händler machen? Den eigentlichen Einbau werde ich auf jeden Fall von meinem Händler machen lassen, da ich nichtmal den Schaft kürzen kann. Den Spacer könnte er dann ja gleich mit einbauen, wobei ich gerne nach Ablauf der Garantie den 100mm-Spacer einsetzen würde - ist das ohne spezielle Fachkenntnisse machbar?


----------



## acid-driver (27. Juli 2009)

könnte dir meine reba race uturn verkaufen. ist ein halbes jahr alt, top in schuss 

dann kannst du dir evtl mal mehr federweg einstellen, wenn du lust hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaustich (27. Juli 2009)

@ acid-driver: vielen dank für das angebot, aber ich möchte auf jeden fall wieder eine weiße gabel. ich nachhinein bereuhe ich es doch etwas, das acid in white candy blue genommen zu haben


----------



## FWck (29. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich hab' ein Problem mit meiner Dart 3. Die Gabel ist im Moment für mich (ca.55kg) viel zu hart abgestimmt. Man sagt ja, die Gabel sollte wenn man sich einfach draufsetzt ca. 15-20% des Federwegs eintauchen. Bei mir tut sie das fast gar nicht. 
Allerdings lässt dich das Einstellrad für die Härte an der Oberseite der Gabel auch nicht bewegen, wodurch ich keine Einstellung vornehmen kann.

Hat hier irgendjemand das selbe Problem oder noch besser eine Lösung?
Oder soll ich direkt zum Händler gehen damit?
Oder wäre nicht sogar bei meinem Gewicht eine Luftgefederte Gabel das eigentliche Mittel der Wahl?

Danke schonmal im vorraus 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## acid-driver (29. Juli 2009)

luftgefederte gabel ist leichter abzustimmen, das stimmt schon.

aber du brauchst für deine dart einfach nur die weichere feder. das wars schon


----------



## FWck (29. Juli 2009)

Die kaufe ich dann am besten beim Händler und lass die auch dort einbauen, oder?
Kann man bei der weicheren Feder dann das Einstellrad drehen oder sollte das auch bei der härteren gehen und bei meiner Gabel stimmt einfach was nicht?


----------



## steam25 (29. Juli 2009)

einstellrad nochmal checken ich hab auch die dart 3 und bike ist neu. nur das bei mir die gabel zu weich ist und ich immer durchschlage
hab titan feder bestellt und der hÃ¤ndler baut mir das auch ein (35â¬ insgesamt mit verbasteln)
wenn du das rad nicht drehen kannst stimmt was nicht. es geht aber sehr schwer. vielleicht ist es bei dir maximum reingedreht und darum ist sie so hart. mach mal bisschen doller das muss gehen! 


edit: ich seh grad wir haben das gleiche bike! gratuliere!


----------



## acid-driver (29. Juli 2009)

titanfeder in dart3? welch ein kontrast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (29. Juli 2009)

> edit: ich seh grad wir haben das gleiche bike! gratuliere!



Dankeschön, gleichfalls 

Dann werd ich das erst noch mal probieren und ansonsten zum Händler bringen, eine Inspektion steht sowieso bald mal an.

Vielen Dank euch beiden!


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Juli 2009)

Also die Feder einzubauen ist nicht schwer, hatte am Anfang auch meine Zweifel aber es geht gut.

Vorher Fett im Baumarkt kaufen...

Falls ihr es dann macht hier eine kurze Anleitung:
1) Gabel am linken Holm oben aufschrauben (da wo der Knopf für die Federhärte sitzt)
2) Gabel einfedern, die Feder guckt dann aus dem Standrohr raus.
3) Feder rausnehmen, neue Feder fetten, Plastikteile von alter zu neuer Feder umstecken
4) Alles wieder zusammen bauen und über den (zumindest bei mir) spürbar besseren Komfort freuen

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## steam25 (29. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> titanfeder in dart3? welch ein kontrast



wobei ich mir grad nicht GANZ sicher bin ob das gut ist. ich sagte zum hÃ¤ndler das gabel viel zu weich ist. wenn sie beim normalen draufsitzen aber schon 20% einsinken sollte ist es vielleicht doch normal?
andererseits wennich mal etwas grÃ¶ssere kante runterfahre (so 40cm) dann ist das limit der gabel schnell erreicht. meiner meinung nach zu schnell. und da der hÃ¤ndler sagte da muss hÃ¤rtere feder rein ich bestell dir das mal "is Ã¼briegends titanfeder" dachte ich mir das wird schon richtig sein wenn er das sagt. ist jemand anderer meinung?`




NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Also die Feder einzubauen ist nicht schwer, hatte am Anfang auch meine Zweifel aber es geht gut.
> 
> Vorher Fett im Baumarkt kaufen...
> 
> ...



danke dir das ist dochmal eine gute anleitung ich hatte es mir schwieriger vorgestellt. nungut das ginge zur not auch alleine. nur hat der hÃ¤ndler die schon im laden zu liegen und 10â¬ fÃ¼r den einbau erschien mir nicht zu viel.


----------



## acid-driver (29. Juli 2009)

ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass ne titanfeder 35â¬ kostet, wenn eine M6x10 schraube schon 3,50 kostet...mal n magneten drangehalten?


----------



## FWck (29. Juli 2009)

Nach der Einbauanleitung gibt es nur eine Feder in der Gabel. Stimmt das so oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Und was ist denn dann im rechten Teil der Gabel?

Und wenn das so einfach ist könnte mans ja eingentlich doch selber machen, nur woher kriege ich so eine Feder? Ich hab bisher nichts dazu im Internet gefunden :S


----------



## acid-driver (29. Juli 2009)

HIER

rechts ist öl, links die feder


----------



## FWck (29. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank, acid-driver.  Bist, wenn ich das hier mal kurz bemerken darf, eine sehr große Hilfe. 

Dann werd ich mich mal dran machen und die tauschen.


----------



## steam25 (29. Juli 2009)

ich sagte mit einbau 35. die feder kostet wohl allein 15 bei rock shox


----------



## Fabian93 (30. Juli 2009)

@ FWCK:Habs gestern mal kurz ausprobiert,ist kinderleicht.
Die dart 3 liegt ja bei mir in der garage rum....


----------



## FWck (30. Juli 2009)

Okay, dann werd ich mir mal die Feder bestellen wenn sie wieder verfügbar ist. Die nächsten Tage kann/darf ich allerdings verletzungsbedingt ehh nicht fahren, von daher bring ichs vllt auch erst in die Inspektion und dann sollen die das dort machen. Mal schauen wies sich ergibt 

Aber danke für die Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn die dir da noch Geld für abknüpfen würde ich es selber machen.
Ist in 5 min gemacht.
Aufschrauben,feder fetten,reinschieben und zuschrauben.
Dann noch einstellen wie hart/weich.


----------



## FWck (3. August 2009)

Ich wollt nur noch mal kurz sagen was jetzt Stand der Dinge ist:

Ich hab' mein Acid zum Radladen in die Erstinspektion gebracht da ich immer noch nicht fahren kann und dabei moniert dass das Einstellrad sehr schwer geht. Die haben gesagt sie schauen sichs an und beheben es dann ggfl.. Mal schauen...

Zur Feder hab' ich die Info gekriegt, dass Rock Shox serienmÃ¤Ãig Federn verbaut die auf etwa 75 kg ausgelegt sind. Weiterhin wurde mir gesagt dass die Federn nicht immer verfÃ¼gbar seien und um die 30,-â¬ kosten wÃ¼rden.
Die Mechaniker machen jetzt erstmal nichts dadran sondern fragen nach Preis und Lieferzeit und geben mir dann bei Abholung bescheid, sodass ich mir dass dann immer noch Ã¼berlegen kann was ich damit mache.

Mal schauen was das jetzt so ergibt
Aber alles in allem bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden mit meinem Cube-HÃ¤ndler. Es wurd auch direkt gefragt ob ich mit etwas nicht zufrieden sei und dann auch dass dir mir die Feder nicht einfach zu jedem Preis einbauen 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe und gute Fahrt 
Fabian


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. August 2009)

Hier gibt's die Feder auch noch 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Icebreaker84 (4. August 2009)

Habe seit heute wieder ein Acid!
Nachdem es vor 1 1/2 Monaten geklaut wurde habe ich mir heute ein neues gegönnt. Es ist das Midseason mit LTD Rahmen. Als Schloss kommt nun das Abus Granit City Chain X-Plus 1060 zum Einsatz.
Werde heute abend mal ein Foto reinstellen.
MFG
Ice
PS:Man bin ich happy...


----------



## steam25 (4. August 2009)

gratuliere!
ich bin genauso happy mit meinem.
aber kurze frage....warum zur hölle schliesst du es an wenn es schonmal geklaut wurde? lernst du nicht aus der erfahrung? 

der meiner meinung nach einzig richtige platz für so ein teures bike ist draussen auf der strasse mit dir auf dem sattel oder zuhause an der wand.
ich würde nichtmal im traum darauf kommen meins draussen anzuschliessen.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (4. August 2009)

Ähm fahre damit zur arbeit, auch schließe ich es zu Hause vor der Tür an wenn ich Pause habe in der Uni. Zuhause wurde es mir ja auch geklaut.
Ein Stadtfahrrad wollte und will ich nicht extra kaufen. Da bin ich eigen.


----------



## steam25 (4. August 2009)

ich hab auch kein extra rad. aber vielleicht würde es besser sein wenn du es nicht vor der tür anschliesst sondern mit in die bude nimmst? arbeit und uni verstehe ich man kanns ja schlecht neben sich ins büro stellen oder ähnliches. aber es gibt sicher ne möglichkeit es nicht ganz so achtlos draussen lassen zu müssen oder? ein dieb lässt sich von keinem schloss der welt abhalten. wenn er es haben will dann interessiert es nicht welches schloss da dran ist. denn leider bekommt man alle schlösser ganz einfach ohne anstrenung auf wenn man etwas nachdenkt. 
kette um anhängerkuppklung vom wagen und ans schloss. ich bin sicher das kein schloss der welt einen ruck beim losfahren stand hält. und es ist nichtmal laut. man muss nicht sägen, feilen oder hämmern. ganze aktion dauert auch keine 30sek.
versteh mich nich falsch ich möchte dich nicht kritisieren.und schon garnicht ideen liefern oder zu sowas ermutigen (was ja wohl klar sein dürfte bevor wieder einer jammert )
bin nur der meinung das so teure und schöne räder wie cubes und alle anderen non-bauhaus-esel nicht irgendwo angeschlossen werden sollten. 
dafür sind sie einfach zu schade und ich gönne es diesen verdammten dieben nicht solche räder zu bekommen... 


EDIT: ach es sit echt traurig das man in unserer welt überhaupt über solche themen reden muss und sich gedanken macht.


----------



## Ronito (4. August 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Zur Feder hab' ich die Info gekriegt, dass Rock Shox serienmÃ¤Ãig Federn verbaut die auf etwa 75 kg ausgelegt sind. Weiterhin wurde mir gesagt dass die Federn nicht immer verfÃ¼gbar seien und um die 30,-â¬ kosten wÃ¼rden.
> 
> Fabian



FÃ¼r die Dart3 gibt es drei Federn: weich, mittel, hart. Jede hat eine andere Farbe (gelb, schwarz, rot) - woran du diese gut unterscheiden kannst. Bei Rock Shox gibt's auch PDFs dazu, die angeben, welche Gewichtsklassen zu welcher Feder empfohlen werden. Online bekam man die Federn mal fÃ¼r 15â¬, im Laden sollten sie nicht mehr als 20â¬ kosten.

Und der Umbau ist wie schon mehrfach bestÃ¤tigt wirklich sehr leicht. Es braucht nur 1-2 Inbus und ordentlich Fett. AuÃerdem gibt es zu den Federn (jedenfalls war's bei mir so) alle Spacer dazu, so dass du deine Dart nebenbei auch auf 80, 100 oder 120mm traveln kannst.

Edit: Ahja, NaitsirhC hat ja schon einen passenden Link dazu gestellt!


----------



## Icebreaker84 (4. August 2009)

Naja normalerweise schläft das Bike im Wohnzimmer oder im Keller an der Wand. nur halt am Tag während der Uni/Arbeit nicht. 
Das man jedes Schloss knacken kann weiß ich, hatte früher mal nen Auftrag die Schlösser meiner Schule zu testen, da war ich ruckzuck drin.
Mir gehts einfach darum Gelegnheitsmöchtegerndiesbe abzuschrecken, dafür ist das schon ganz gut.
Mal so nebenbei gibts ne gute Fahrradversicherung? Außer die Hausrat natürlich.
Anbei das erste Foto, allerdings Handyfoto.
Ice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steam25 (4. August 2009)

ich hab Ã¼ber meinen hÃ¤ndler eine abgeschlossen. kost glaube ich 100â¬ im jahr. aber da ist ALLES drin. er sagt ich kann das ding nehmen und aus absicht untervollem bewusstsein meiner geistigen fÃ¤higkeiten mit 50 gegen ne wand fahren -->bekommich alles ersetzt. auch diebstahl und so ist drin. ich schau mal nach wie die versicherung heisst.

EDIT: WAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHH!!!! sagmal warum ist dein getrÃ¤nkehalter verkehrtrum angedÃ¼belt?!


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. August 2009)

wahrscheinlich konnte er es gar nicht erwarten eine Runde zu drehen...


----------



## Icebreaker84 (4. August 2009)

Ohman jetzt wo du es sagst.
HAtte ihn gedreht damit ich besser schrauben kann...
Naja werde ich gleich mal richten, steht ja neben mir das gute Stück.
Hat jemand ne Idee für nen guten Fahrradcomputer? Er muss eigentlich nicht viel können, Geschwindigkeit,Gesamt und Tageskm, Uhrzeit wäre auch toll. Sollte drahtlos sein udn schön günstig.
Dachte an
SIGMA SPORT Bike Computer BC 1106 Black. Taugt der was? habe gehört das es probleme mit MTBs gibt bei dem Modell (Magnetabstand zu groß)
Ice


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. August 2009)

Ich finde die von Ciclosport sehr gut, da sie recht übersichtlich im Display sind:






Fahr den vom Bild (Ciclosport CM 2.2), kostet ca. 15 ist allerdings mit Kabel, gibt es bestimmt auch ohne.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## acid-driver (4. August 2009)

Icebreaker84 schrieb:


> SIGMA SPORT Bike Computer BC 1106 Black. Taugt der was? habe gehört das es probleme mit MTBs gibt bei dem Modell (Magnetabstand zu groß)
> Ice



das ding ist schrott. kauf bloß kein sigma...


ciclosport ist klasse. habe den cm 4.36 blackline. kostet im internet 40, ist drahtlos, schwarz und kann höhenmeter aufzeichnen. klasse teil


----------



## steam25 (4. August 2009)

kannich nich bestÃ¤tigen.
hab ein sigma mit kabel. aus absicht weil sich der kabellose vorher immer mit pulsmesser gebissen hat. ist klasse ich kann von schrott nix sehen.
wer was gÃ¼nstiges fÃ¼r 20â¬ sucht ist damit bestens beraten.und in berlin brauche ich nie hÃ¶henmeter 
hab den 1106
magnetabstand gibt keine probleme. wÃ¼rde ich mir jederzeit wiederkaufen. absolut top das teil.

aber was ist an den sigmas schrott? vielleicht kannst du uns deine erfahrungen mitteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (4. August 2009)

ich hatte den 1106 dts, andauernd hat der eine radumdrehung nicht registriert. ich hab das ding beim händler einschicken lassen. als er nach ca 8 wochen mal wieder da war, ging wieder nichts. batterie gewechselt --> direkt leergezogen. jetzt geht garnichts mehr.
es lohnt sich also noch nichtmal den schrott zu sigma zu schicken, der liegt da anscheinend nur im regal rum. 


der 506 (kabel) von meiner freundin und nem kollegen tut seinen dienst hingegen ganz gut.


drahtlos würd ich mir aber keinen sigma mehr kaufen. entweder ciclosport oder vdo. 

oder direkt das garmin edge 705


----------



## steam25 (4. August 2009)

ok das ärgerlich.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (4. August 2009)

Ciclomaster CM 4.2
Ciclomaster CM 4.09 Blackline 
VDO A4+
Gefallen und passen ins Budget. Meinungen?
Ice
PS: Getränkehalter ist nun richtig


----------



## steam25 (4. August 2009)

Icebreaker84 schrieb:


> PS: Getränkehalter ist nun richtig



*rofl*


----------



## acid-driver (4. August 2009)

ich würde den ciclo cm4.2 nehmen


----------



## FWck (4. August 2009)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zum neuen
Mein Acid habe ich bisher auch nur ein einziges mal draußen angeschlossen, aber da stand direkt daneben ein Specialized Stumpjumper, von daher wäre das zu erst geklaut worden, nehm ich mal an

Aus der Tacho-Diskussion halt ich mich raus, wünsch aber viel Spaß beim fahren  



> Und der Umbau ist wie schon mehrfach bestätigt wirklich sehr leicht. Es braucht nur 1-2 Inbus und ordentlich Fett. Außerdem gibt es zu den Federn (jedenfalls war's bei mir so) alle Spacer dazu, so dass du deine Dart nebenbei auch auf 80, 100 oder 120mm traveln kannst.



Danke für die Info, also noch mehr was gegen einen Einbau beim Händler spricht. Aber mal schauen was er mir morgen zum Preis sagt und dann entscheid ich.


----------



## Ronito (5. August 2009)

Tacho: ich bin überzeugt vom                   Protegé 9.0 von Planet Bike - sehr geniales Teil. Sehr großes Display mit allen Infos. Über eBay habe ich den für insgesamt 30 aus den USA bekommen. Daumen hoch!


----------



## Icebreaker84 (5. August 2009)

Werde es mir bis Sa überlegen, da kommt die Halterung für meine Akkuleuchte.
Mal was anderes, mir kommt das Bike recht kleine vor. Hatte vorher den Acidrahmen in 18" das ging, aber nun hab ich ein komisches Gefühl mit dem 18" LTD Rahmen.
Die Höhe des Sattels passt irgendwie net. Wenn ich den auf 65 einstelle(an der Sattelstüze sind ja Zahlen eingraviert) wie vorher beim alten Acid, dann ist das net hoch genug. Mache ich den Sattel so das es passt, habe ich ne komische Haltung zum Lenker hin. Sollte ich also eine Nr, größer nehmen?
Bin 185,ca 85 Schrittlänge.
Wird den Shop zwar net freuen da ich es tausche aber wenns net anders ist. Habe keine Probefahrt gemacht da das alte ja passte und die meinten es geht in Ordnung.
MFG
Ice


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. August 2009)

Der LTD Rahmen hat schon eine andere Geometrie, dürfte sich aber eigentlich nicht so gravierend auswirken, kannst ja mal auf der Cube Page vergleichen. Eventuell anderer Vorbau, Lenker, etc.?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## FWck (5. August 2009)

Ich wollte euch nur noch kurz berichten in Sachen Federung:
Ich hab' mein Bike heute abgeholt und dabei die Info erhalten, dass die Feder erst wieder im Oktober verfÃ¼gbar wÃ¤re zu Preisen von etwa 30,-â¬.
Also werde ich mir die selber bestellen und einbauen, nach euren Aussagen sollte dass ja kein Problem darstellen 

Ist das traveln auf 100 bzw. 120 mm dann wirklich problemlos mÃ¶glich?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronito (6. August 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Ist das traveln auf 100 bzw. 120 mm dann wirklich problemlos möglich?
> 
> Mfg
> Fabian



Ja, das geschieht ja über die Kunststoff-Spacer die dabei sein sollten. Um nicht lange warten zu müssen, kannst du das Set aber auch online bestellen, ein passender Link wurde ja schon gepostet.


----------



## Ischi (6. August 2009)

Nein, das traveln ist nicht problemlos möglich...

ich habs auch bei meiner freundin probiert....wenn man die feder ausbaut kann man die gabel nur etwas über 80mm rausziehen...die spacer in der feder haben nichts mit dem federweg zu tun, egal welchen mein reinbaut, wie gesagt, wenn die feder draußen ist, kann man die standrohre nicht weiter rauziehen....

laut explosionszeichung ist unter der feder noch ein spacer, aber wo man den herbekommt weiß ich nicht, war mir dann auch egal, da ich (wir) nicht noch mehr geld in die gabel stecken wollten...
an alle die ihre gabel so "getravelt" haben, messt mal den wirksamen federweg nach...

weil wie gesagt, ich kann mir auch nciht vorstellen, wie ein spacer in der feder den federweg vergrößern kann/soll...

das umbauen der feder ansich ist aber wirklich sehr einfach...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397983&highlight=dart+traveln

da mal die links zu explo-zeichnungen...


----------



## FWck (6. August 2009)

Aber wozu sind dann diese Spacer gut die mitgeliefert werden? Wenn die nicht die Höhe oder den Federweg einstellen was dann?

Du hast ja geschrieben dass du den Tausch mit deiner Freundin vorgenommen hast, ist ein großer Unterschied spürbar?

Ich werd das Set dann bald online bestellen, fänds aber super wenn wir die Fragen vorher noch klären könnten

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## RSV (6. August 2009)

Mehr Federweg würde nur gehen, wenn die kleine Reboundfeder die ganz unten sitzt kürzer wäre. Oder die Führungsstange müsste länger sein.
Denn genau an diesen beiden Teilen liegt die Federwegsbregrenzung.

Darüber kann man ändern was man will, das ändert an dem Federweg nicht die Bohne.

Wie das Traveln gehen soll verstehe ich auch nicht, da dieses Spring shaft kit für 80 und 100mm die gleiche E-Nummer hat.
Nur für 120mm gibts ein anderes. 





Quelle SRAM


----------



## Ischi (6. August 2009)

Wozu die spacer sind weiß ich nicht, weil die sehen schon anders aus als die die weiter unten sind, ham halt andere farben, jenachdem wieß dir besser gefällt ....

bei deinen 55kg (meine ich gelesen zu haben), ist die weiche feder das beste was du machen kannst...die gabel kann dann zwar immer noch keine wunder vollbringen, aber schon besser als vorher...meine freundin nutzt jetzt wenigstens den gesamten federweg, aber kleine steine und absätze werden halt nach wie vor übergangen ...

kauf dir die feder selber und bau die ein, ist echt sehr einfach, hat meine freundin auch alleine geschafft ...


----------



## FWck (6. August 2009)

Hmm okay, dann such ich mir einfach die schönste Farbe aus

Ja, 55kg kommen hin, und bisher wird halt einfach kaum was vom Federweg benutzt. Und natürlich ist die Dart 3 alles andere als das Optimum, aber wenn ich was besseres will, kauf ich mir in 2 Jahren ein komplett neues Bike.

Aber das mit der Feder werd ich auf jeden Fall machen, son bisschen rumschrauben macht ja auch Spaß

Wenn jemand noch Infos zu den Spacern hat, immer gerne her damit. Ist ja schon mysteriös mit den Teilen 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## acid-driver (6. August 2009)

bei der reba gabs kleine spacer von jeweils 15mm, die man rausnehmen musste um mehr federweg zu erhalten. 

laut der explosionszeichnug ist das bei der dart aber alles etwas simpler ausgebaut. 

ich glaub, die teile über nr 13 sind die apacer.


----------



## ChristophC (7. August 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Und natürlich ist die Dart 3 alles andere als das Optimum, aber wenn ich was besseres will, kauf ich mir in 2 Jahren ein komplett neues Bike.



So seh ich das auch... ein wenig Knete rein stecken ist okay... aber der Rest wird ins neue Rad investiert!!!


----------



## Ischi (7. August 2009)

@acid-driver

die spacer in der feder haben nix mit dem federweg zu tun, wie gesagt, selbst wenn die feder komplett ausgebaut ist, kommen die standrohre nicht weiter als 80 mm raus...also müssen die teile unter der feder dafür verantwortlich sein...und da ist halt dieser besagte spacer nr. 15....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (7. August 2009)

Und wozu sollen diese mirgelieferten Spacer jetzt gut sein? Bei diesem Versender sieht man ja eindeutig, dass die Feder mit 3 verschiedenen Spacern in unterschiedlichen Längen geliefert wird. 
Oder gibt es einen Spacer für weich, einen für normal und einen für hart?
Auch in der Bedienungsanleitund der Dart findet man nichts dazu 

@Ischi: Welchen von den dreien habt ihr denn eingebaut?

Mfg


----------



## Ischi (7. August 2009)

wir dachten halt auch erst die spacer sind für den federweg und ham die umgesteckt....aber nachdem nüscht passiert war und nach genauerem überlegen, haben wir dann einfach den spacer dringelassen, welcher unserer anfänglichem meinung für 100mm war ...haben dann auch nochmal nen andren genommen, aber da gabs keinen unterschied...

nimm am besten einfach die beiden, welche in der alten feder drin sind...und die andren nimmste als briefbeschwerer


----------



## acid-driver (7. August 2009)

wie umgesteckt? ganz rausmachen...


----------



## RSV (7. August 2009)

Wenn nicht eines der beiden Teile oben im Bild andere Maße hat, wird sich am Federweg nichts ändern. Oder das Tauchrohr müsste länger sein.

Wie es bei der Reba geht ist mir klar, hilft aber hier nicht weiter.

Darüber kann man auch alles ausbauen und die Gabel lässt sich nicht einen mm weiter rausziehen, da die Teile 15 unten im Tauchrohr anschlagen und das andere Ende unten im Casting verschraubt ist.

Also entweder müsste die untere Reboundfeder 20mm kürzer sein oder der Springshaft (anderer roter Pfeil) müsste 20mm länger sein um von 80 auf 100mm zu kommen.


----------



## meiermanni (7. August 2009)

Hi, ich wollte nur einmal fragen ob es sinnvoll ist bis zum Erscheinen der 2010er Reihe zu warten wenn ich mir so ziemlich sicher bin das es das 2009er Acid sein soll? Wird ja in der Regel immer einen Hunderter billiger beim Erscheinen der neuen Serie.

Da ich allerdings jetzt schon oft lese das es Probleme bei den 2009er gibt bei der Lieferung bin ich am Überlegen.

Bekomme ich denn Ende 09 noch 09 Acids(22er Rahmen) oder siehts da mau aus?

Und gibts schon Infos zum 2010 Acid? Ausser den obligatorischen paar Gramm Gewichtseinsparung wird sich qualitativ bei der restlichen Ausstattung doch auch nichts nach oben bewegen nehme ich an?

Kaufen würde ich es bevorzugt hier im Stadler oder Emporon(Halle).


Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Fabian93 (7. August 2009)

Ich hab da so eine Theorie zur Dart 3.
Die normale Dart 3 hat eine Seriennummer die in die Gabelkrone,bei uns sind lediglich 2 kleine Aufkleber auf Gabelschaft und außen an der Gabel,diese enthalten die Seriennummer.
Daher schleiße ich darauf das die im Acid verbaute Gabel eine OEM Gabel ist.
Vielleicht ist es eine Version mit kürzeren standrohren sodass diese auch nicht auf mehr als 80mm eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (8. August 2009)

Das kann schon sein. Allerdings erschliest sich für mich nicht ganz der Sinn warum Rockshox unbedingt vermeiden will, dass die Gabeln die serienmäßig verbaut werden, also die OEM-Gabeln, nicht getravelt werden können. 
Vielleicht muss Rockshox das allerdings machen, um die Grantiebestimmungen (erschlöschen der Garantie bei mehr als dem serienmäßigen Federweg) einzuhalten.

Ob allerdings 2 cm mehr Federweg den entscheidenden Unterschied bringen, wage ich auch schwer zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Heiza (10. August 2009)

hi,

will mir auch ein acid 09 holen...
jetzt eine Frage, mit 1,90 und einer Schrittlänge von 92 cm sollte ich mir schon ein 22" holen oder?

gruß


----------



## FWck (10. August 2009)

Der Rahmenrechner spuckt bei deinen Maßen 21" Zoll aus. Ich würde schon zu 22" tendieren, aber ich denke an einer Probfahrt beim Händler wirst du nicht vorbeikommen. Das wird dir immer noch die beste Entscheidungshilfe sein, weil du dich auf dem Bike gut fühlen musst.

Mfg


----------



## Heiza (10. August 2009)

Ja genau, nur das Problem ist, dass es das Bike in 20" und in 22" gibt, das ist halt schon ein unterschied und liegt genau um das Ergebnis vom Rechner... am besten mach ichs so mit Probefahrt!


----------



## Blaustich (10. August 2009)

Servus,
vor ein paar Tagen war mein Acid bei der zweiten Inspektion (ist jetzt 10 Monate alt) und mir wurde gesagt, dass die Kette ausgetauscht werden sollte. Mein Händler hat mir das mithilfe einer "Kettenprüflehre" gezeigt und in der Tat konnte man die Lehre bereits recht weit in die Zwischenräume hineinschieben.
Ist das aber normal, dass die Kette (Shimano HG53) bereits nach nichtmal 1000km verschlissen ist? Oder liegt das daran, dass ich jedes mal recht steile Anstiege in den (zugegebenermaßen kurzen) Touren habe?


----------



## meiermanni (10. August 2009)

Bei steilen Anstiegen ist natürlich die Kraft (vor allem wenn du dann noch oft aus dem Sattel gehst) die auf die Kette wirkt am höchsten und da wo ein hoher Reiz ist, ist auch immer ein hoher Verschleiss.

Nach 10 Monaten ist es vielleicht nicht üblich, aber die Kette ist so ziemlich das günstigste am ganzen Rad, von daher weniger tragisch meiner Meinung nach.


hat vielleicht einer eine Antwort auf meine Frage von vorgestern parat?

*Hi, ich wollte nur einmal fragen ob es sinnvoll ist bis zum Erscheinen der 2010er Reihe zu warten wenn ich mir so ziemlich sicher bin das es das 2009er Acid sein soll? Wird ja in der Regel immer einen Hunderter billiger beim Erscheinen der neuen Serie.

Da ich allerdings jetzt schon oft lese das es Probleme bei den 2009er gibt bei der Lieferung bin ich am Überlegen.

Bekomme ich denn Ende 09 noch 09 Acids(22er Rahmen) oder siehts da mau aus?

Und gibts schon Infos zum 2010 Acid? Ausser den obligatorischen paar Gramm Gewichtseinsparung wird sich qualitativ bei der restlichen Ausstattung doch auch nichts nach oben bewegen nehme ich an?

Kaufen würde ich es bevorzugt hier im Stadler oder Emporon(Halle).
*


----------



## Fabian93 (10. August 2009)

> Das kann schon sein. Allerdings erschliest sich für mich nicht ganz der Sinn warum Rockshox unbedingt vermeiden will, dass die Gabeln die serienmäßig verbaut werden, also die OEM-Gabeln, nicht getravelt werden können.
> Vielleicht muss Rockshox das allerdings machen, um die Grantiebestimmungen (erschlöschen der Garantie bei mehr als dem serienmäßigen Federweg) einzuhalten.


 
OEM Produkte werden spezifisch auf den Abnehmer angepasst.
Vielleicht lässt sich etwas Material an den Standrohren sparen etc.,dadurch wäre das Produkt im Einkauf billiger.....


----------



## FWck (10. August 2009)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Servus,
> vor ein paar Tagen war mein Acid bei der zweiten Inspektion (ist jetzt 10 Monate alt) und mir wurde gesagt, dass die Kette ausgetauscht werden sollte. Mein Händler hat mir das mithilfe einer "Kettenprüflehre" gezeigt und in der Tat konnte man die Lehre bereits recht weit in die Zwischenräume hineinschieben.
> Ist das aber normal, dass die Kette (Shimano HG53) bereits nach nichtmal 1000km verschlissen ist? Oder liegt das daran, dass ich jedes mal recht steile Anstiege in den (zugegebenermaßen kurzen) Touren habe?



So wie ich das von anderen mitkriege, kann dieser Verschleiß durchaus normal sein. Manche fahren einfach pro Jahr (Kilometer weiß ich nicht) eine Kette runter. Und das Problem bei einer runtergefahrenen Kette ist halt, dass diese die Zahnräder kaputt machen kann. Von daher würde ich bei so etwas nicht unbedingt sparen...

@meiermanni: Zu den Problemen mit der Lieferung kann ich die leider nichts sagen, genauso wenig wie zu den Veränderungen des 2010er Modells. Ich kann dir nur so viel sagen, dass zumindest mein Händler einige Acids in beiden Farben und verschiedenen Größen da hat.  Außerdem denke ich, dass man bis die 2010er Modelle ausgeliefert werden noch einige Zeit im neuen Jahr warten musst. Da musst du für dich einfach wissen wann du das neue Bike haben willst.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## meiermanni (10. August 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> @meiermanni: Zu den Problemen mit der Lieferung kann ich die leider nichts sagen, genauso wenig wie zu den Veränderungen des 2010er Modells. Ich kann dir nur so viel sagen, dass zumindest mein Händler einige Acids in beiden Farben und verschiedenen Größen da hat.  Außerdem denke ich, dass man bis die 2010er Modelle ausgeliefert werden noch einige Zeit im neuen Jahr warten musst. Da musst du für dich einfach wissen wann du das neue Bike haben willst.
> 
> Mfg
> Fabian



Achso? Dachte die werden so wie in allen anderen Sparten so im Herbst des Vorgängerjahres rausgebracht?
Nagut dann brauche ich ja nichtmehr warten... Danke für die Info


----------



## FWck (10. August 2009)

Nein, leider nicht  Bei Autos zum Beispiel wird ja schon Mitte des Jahres umgestellt (zb. ab Juli '09 Modell 2010). Bei Bikes wird das neue Modelljahr fast überall zur Eurobike vorgestellt (Ich glaub' die ist im September?), aber ausgeliefert wird erst im neuen Jahr.
Außerdem glaube ich, dass man zur Zeit gute Preise raushandeln kann. Da würd ich das 'Auslaufmodell' auf jeden Fall vorziehen.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skadrian (12. August 2009)

Moin,

fährt eigentlich jemand sein Acid mit Bar Ends bzw. Hörnchen am Lenker? Wenn ja, was sind Eure Erfahrungen? Wenn nein, warum nicht?

Mir ist die konstant gerade Haltung der Hände an den verbauten Griffen zu eintönig...darum überlege ich, mir Hörnchen zu installieren...


----------



## acid-driver (12. August 2009)

ich hatte die ergon gx2 griffe mit den mini-hörnchen verbaut. hat sich richtig gelohnt der kauf. 

habe ich zufällig neu hier liegen, wenn du interesse hast, sag bescheid.


----------



## Icebreaker84 (12. August 2009)

Habe auch Ergongriffe mit kleinen Hörnchen, da ich Handgelenksprobleme habe.
Fährt sich ganz gut. Bin noch an der Feinsabstimmung bzw. Position aber lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
Ice


----------



## Blaustich (12. August 2009)

vor kurzem stand ich vor der gleichen entscheidung. da jedoch auf dem fsa xc300 nicht viel platz übrig bleibt, habe ich mir einfach meinen uralten  hörnchen aus poliertem alu vom alten fahrrad geschnappt und die krümmung mithilfe eines dremels + trennscheibe beseitigt. ok, look ist nicht der beste aber immerhin eine sehr preiswerte lösung (die hörnchen haben damals 20DM gekostet). die griffe werde ich evtl. durch ritchey schaumstoffgriffe ersetzen.

bilder kann ich bei bedarf gerne posten.

edit: die ergons mit magnesiumhörnchen hatte ich auch auf der liste, wobei die aber v.a. in kombination mit dem poploc-hebel akuten platzmangel am lenker verursachen könnten.


----------



## acid-driver (12. August 2009)

platzmangel hatte ich trotz racelastigem lenker nicht


----------



## Ronito (12. August 2009)

Skadrian schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> fährt eigentlich jemand sein Acid mit Bar Ends bzw. Hörnchen am Lenker? Wenn ja, was sind Eure Erfahrungen? Wenn nein, warum nicht?



Bar Ends sind schon nützlich, aber ich habe immer gern die Bremse fest in der Hand. Zudem finde ich die Sache auch optisch am MTB nicht ganz so optimal. 

Die Standardgriffe sind aber auch nicht perfekt. Ich habe mir jetzt von Procraft die Ergo Super geholt. Die entsprechen den Ergon GX1, kosten aber nur einen Bruchteil dessen und sind einwandfrei verarbeitet. Die gesamte Hand wird besser aufgenommen. Dauererfahrung kann ich später mal posten. Ich habe aber ähnliche an meinem Tagesrad und bin überzeugt, echt bequem!


----------



## Fabian93 (13. August 2009)

Der aktuelle Stand:als erstes ist die Kurbel dran,dann schaltwerk+trigger.


----------



## domi79 (13. August 2009)

nun möchte ich euch mal mein cube im neuem licht zeigen... klickt einfach auf meine fotos ;-) und ich würde mich sehr über eure meinung freuen. lg an alle cube fahrer


----------



## ChristophC (14. August 2009)

Hallo Domi,

ich würde den Vorbau kürzer bzw. vor allem flacher (Winkel) wählen. Würde mehr zur Optik passen. 

Der Bashguard und die Dirtbikemäßige Sattelposition passen allerdings in keinster weise zum Acid. Ne stabile Gabel dazu würde das Gesamtbild schon ehr glaubhafter machen. 

Meiner Meinung nach darf ein Acid schon agressiver ausschauen und auch härter ranngenommen werden, gar keine Frage! Allerdings sollte man die Kirche ein wenig im Dorf lassen - von der Grundidee her reden wir ja von einem "Einsteiger CC Bike".

Mein Vorschlag: stabile 3Fach Kurbel, bessere Gabel (vor allem in Deinem Fall wo´s ja scheinbar gröber von statten geht), flacher kurzer Vorbau, Plattform Pedale, evtl andere Bereifung (NN 2.4 - wenns überhaupt passt). Dann hats ne stimmige Optik und Du kannst über die Trails preschen... (nur der Skatepark passt nach wie vor nicht zum Bike...)

Nicht falsch verstehen, meine eigene Meinung über "unser" Bike 

Greetings
CC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (14. August 2009)

@ChristophC:Zustimm


----------



## ChristophC (14. August 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> @ChristophC:Zustimm



Thx, quasi so wie Dein Bike, sehr schön! Welche größe haben denn die Alberts?


----------



## Fabian93 (14. August 2009)

Die Alberts sind in 2,25",jedoch werde ich mal den 2,35" oder den 2,40" hinten versuchen.

Kurbel wird ja getauscht,und sonst noch kleinere Änderungen damits noch was leichter wird.


----------



## FWck (14. August 2009)

@Fabian: Welche Gabel istn das? Ich kanns beim besten Willen nicht erkennen

Und jetzt noch Klickies dran, dann ists noch besser. Aber sieht schon schick aus so


----------



## Fabian93 (14. August 2009)

Die Gabel ist eine Manitou R7...
Clickies stehen auch auf der Liste,nur ist das als Schüler nicht so einfach


----------



## Kantengut (14. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen !
Hab seit kurzem auch nen acid und gleich mal ne Newbie Frage .
Ich habs mit der Suchfunktion versucht , aber nix passendes gefunden , deshalb nerv ich euch mal direkt 
Folgendes : Am Acid ist ja ne 80 mm Dart verbaut , jetzt hab ich interessehalber mal nachgemessen , und dabei festgestellt , das meine 100 mm Federweg hat . Jetzt frag ich mich ob die den Sag (also das Eintauchen wenn man drauf sitzt , schreibt man das so ?) mit einberechnen , oder ob ich da ne 100 mm dart drin hab ? Ich hoff ich sorg mit meiner Frage nicht für zuviele Lacher , hab mich einfach nur gewundert 
Danke für eure Geduld
Gruss Kante

achso : die Einbauhöhe , also von der Achse bis zur Unterkante Steuerrohr sind so 46 cm , vielleicht hilft das ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (14. August 2009)

Haha, ja das kenn ich. Ich bin auch noch Schüler  Aber die Klickies standen bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste, und die kriegt man ja auch schon so ab 30,-.


----------



## Fabian93 (14. August 2009)

Hast du das Acid midseason,also mit dem LTD Rahmen?


----------



## Kantengut (14. August 2009)

eigentlich nicht , hab im april das acid 08 bestellt , das hatten sie aber nichmehr , deshlab hamse mir das 09 fürn selben preis gegeben . Wo liegt denn der unterschied (mal abgesehn von den 2 cm Federweg ) ? 
gruss


----------



## FWck (14. August 2009)

Außer der 100mm Gabel ist nur noch der Rahmen anders am Midseason-Modell. Ist halt der Limited-Rahmen mit leicht andrer Geometrie, was sich aber laut einigen Besitzern der Midseason-Modelle nicht allzu stark bemerkbar macht. Vllt kannst du ja mal ein Bild posten, dann können wir dir sicher sagen ob Midseason oder nicht 

Mfg


----------



## Kantengut (14. August 2009)

ok , werds mal mitm bild versuchen . Aber die eigentliche Frage wg. Federweg bleibt ...


----------



## Kantengut (15. August 2009)

Nachtrag : laut dieser techdoc : http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/Dart User Specs - All Models.pdf
liegt die Einbauhöhe der dart bei 454 +- 5 mm bei 80 federweg und 471 +- 5 mm bei 100 Federweg. Da lieg ich mit meinen 46 cm eher bei der 80er , wobei ich jetzt auch nich so genau messen kann. Aber Federweg is definitiv gemessene 100 mm . Ich bin Verwirrt !!!


----------



## Fabian93 (15. August 2009)

Die Silbernen Standrohre sollten bei der 80mm Version ca. 10cm zu sehen sein,bei der 100mm Version sollten 120mm zu sehen sein.
Die Schlägt ja nicht bis zur Gabelkrone


----------



## Kantengut (15. August 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Die Silbernen Standrohre sollten bei der 80mm Version ca. 10cm zu sehen sein,bei der 100mm Version sollten 120mm zu sehen sein.
> Die Schlägt ja nicht bis zur Gabelkrone



Danke , genau das wollt ich wissen


----------



## blackfur (15. August 2009)

So - mal ein feedback nach 8 monaten fahrt mit dem acid.

gabel hat ja von anfang an nicht gefedert und wurde nach ein paar monaten gegen ne menja getauscht.

die bremsen sind totaler müll - bremsleistung ist echt mies im vergleich zu anderen -und sie schleift wie sau . man stellt sie ein und 3 tage später schleift sie wieder. habe echt keinen nerv mehr um die bremse vor jeder fahrt neu einzustellen. so lebe ich nun also mit einem monotonen schleiftgeräusch.

vielleicht habe ich ja auch einfach nur pech, aber irgendwie ist alles bei mir am bike nicht  wirklich  optimal . die schaltung zickt so oft rum. das schalten ist reine glückssache. habe ich sie neu einstellen lassen läuft sie 2 wochen - auf einmal mitten auf einer tour springt die kette unter last immer von einem zum anderen gang. 
kann ja nicht sein, dass sich die schaltung alle 2 wochen verstellt.

meine sattelklemme hat auch schöne knackgeräusche gemacht und wurde nun gegen eine neue getauscht.

das einzige womit ich zufrieden bin am rad ist der umwerfer. er schaltet gut und ist ruhig *g*


Schade eigentlich, dass ich mich über ein fahrrad so ärgern muss. die ersten 2 wochen mit dem bike waren echt geil, aber seitdem lebe ich mit dauerhaften problemen. es geht immer was anderes kaputt.

leider war dies mein erstes bike und ich wollte damals halt nicht so viel geld für ein bike ausgeben (ich wusste ja nicht einmal ob mir das fahren wirklich spaß macht).

aus den 650 fürs bike würden schnell über 1100 - 1200.  neue gabel, reperaturen und ersatzteile.

wenn ich mir noch mal ein neues fahrrad kaufe dann mit sicherheit kein cube. klar die räder sind geil, aber habe leider von anfang an zu schlechte erfahrungen mit dem bike gemacht.

so werde ich nun noch mindestens 1 jahr mit dem acid auskommen müssen - danach habe ich bestimmt genug geld um mir mein eigenes rad aufzubauen.


----------



## Fabian93 (15. August 2009)

Also dein Feedback kann ich bis auf die Kritik zur Gabel nicht nachvollziehen.

Okay,die dart 3 ist ein Thema für sich,wurde von mir gegen eine Manitou R7 getauscht.
Also die Bremsen(Hayes stroker Ryde) finde ich gut,stoppi mit einem Finger sind kein Problem.Lässt sich gut dosieren,habe sie lediglich einmal entlüftet weil sich der Druckpunkt der hinteren Bremse verschoben hatte.
Das klingeln war bei mir nur kurz,als das Wetter von relativ kalt auf warm ungeschlagen ist.
Wieder richtig justiert,weg war es.

Schaltung und Umwerfer-einmal richtig eingestellt,brauchte ich seit einiger Zeit nichtmal nachstellen.
Das "knacken" an der Sattelstütze hatte ich auch,lag aber an dem Sand der von den Reifen dort hingeschleudert wurde.
Ab und zu mal Sattelstütze+Rohr sauberwischen und neu fetten und gut ist.
____________________________________________________________

Meine Kritikpunkte:


Gabel(schwer,schlechtes ansprechverhalten,federt kaum oder schlägt direkt durch)
Kurbel(ziehmlich schwer)
Griffe(zu weich,lassen sich zu sehr zusammen drücken)
Insgesamt sind einige deiner Probleme meiner Meinung nach einfach nur eine Einstellungssache und ein klienes Problem der Pflege(wenn die Kette ziehmlich schmutzig ist Schaltet es sich schlcht,meine Erfahrung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steam25 (15. August 2009)

ich stimme teilweise zu blacky,

bremsen schleifen bei mir ab und zu. die schaltung ist manchmal etwas hakelig. und sattelstÃ¼tze hat geknackt. das ist mittlerweise weg und lag wie schon gesagt an falscher handhabung.
gabel schlÃ¤gt auch bei mir auch manchmal durch aber ich denke eine hÃ¤rtere feder und spacer rein sollte das problem lÃ¶sen.

ich vermute du erwartest zu viel.

mir war klar das ich fÃ¼r 700â¬ kein bike erwarten darf was normalerweise 2500â¬ kostet. aber fÃ¼r das geld ist das acid ein super bike. 
in dieser klasse gibt es nicht viele rÃ¤der die da rankommen. ich kann nicht sagen das ich es bereue dieses bike gekauft zu haben und bin nach 800km immer noch happy.
besagte probleme habe ich ab und zu aber ich bleibe dabei: du bekommst was du bezahlst und in der einsteigerklasse ist es ein superklasse rad.

ich hab versucht mich mal in deine lage zu versetzen. klar wenn ich fehler finden will und mich Ã¼ber jedes bisschen aufregen tÃ¤te wÃ¼rde ich das bike genauso hassen wie du wahrscheinlich. daher komme ich zu dem schluss das man zwar nicht alles durch die rosa brille sehen muss aber dennoch ein wenig freude am rad empfinden sollte- dann sind alle probleme nur noch winzig klein und vorallem lÃ¶sbar.


----------



## FWck (15. August 2009)

Also ich kann die Kritik auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
Klar, die Gabel ist alles andere als das Optimum, dass wurde ja hier zu genÃ¼ge besprochen. 
Aber ansonsten hatte ich bisher kein Problem mit dem Rad. Schaltung lÃ¤uft wunderbar prÃ¤zise, die SattelstÃ¼tze hat bei mir bisher keinen Ton von sich gegeben und die Bremsen packen fÃ¼r mein VerstÃ¤ndnis ganz ordentlich zu. Klar, jetzt nicht allzu hart, aber doch sehr ordentlich. Das einzige was ich da bemÃ¤ngeln wÃ¼rde, ist ein bemerkbares Fading bei langen und harten Abfahrten.

Ich muss da aber Steam eindeutig zustimmen: Das Rad kostet 700,-â¬, keine 2.500 und ich glaube dafÃ¼r ist die QualtitÃ¤t und die Ausstattung wirklich gut. Ich hatte wie gesagt bisher keinerlei Probleme, obwohl ich wirklich nicht zimperlich mit dem Rad umgehe (Wurzeltrails, Steinpassagen, kleinere SprÃ¼nge etc.)

Vielleicht hattest du einfach das Pech eine Art 'Montagsausgabe' zu erwischen. Aber du solltest doch eigentlich auch noch Garantie haben...

Ride on!
Fabian


----------



## Blaustich (15. August 2009)

Das Problem, dass die Kette unter starker Belastung kurzzeitig auf ein anderes Ritzel springt, hatte ich auch. Etwas Drehen am Plastikring der entsprechenden Schaltung (am Lenker) löste bei mir das Problem.
Ansonsten habe ich seit 10 Monaten keine Probleme - keine knackende Sattelklemme, keine zickende Schaltung, keine dauerhaft schleifenden Bremsen (ok, gequietscht haben sie, aber das ist halt so. nachdem mein händler sie im rahmen der inspektion angerauht hatte, ist da ruhe).
einzig das argument bezüglich der dart 3 kann ich unterstützen, wobei man bei dem preis eigentlich nicht mehr erwarten darf.

Evtl. solltest du auch deinen Händler gezielt auf die Probleme hin ansprechen und nachfragen, warum sie immer wieder auftreten. Oder anders ausgedrückt: vielleicht arbeitet dein Händler bei den Reparaturen nicht besonders exakt und gibt sich keine Mühe alles richtig einzustellen


----------



## steam25 (15. August 2009)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Evtl. solltest du auch deinen Händler gezielt auf die Probleme hin ansprechen und nachfragen, warum sie immer wieder auftreten. Oder anders ausgedrückt: vielleicht arbeitet dein Händler bei den Reparaturen nicht besonders exakt und gibt sich keine Mühe alles richtig einzustellen



achja das wollte ich auch noch sagen. mein händler scheint ne pfeife zu sein. egal wie oft ich ihm gesagt habe was mich nervt. er hat es nur kurzzeitig beheben können. erst nachdem ich mich hier ein wenig belesen habe und selber hand angelegt hab bin ich seeeeehr zufrieden!
kein knacken mehr. alles läuft wunderbar ruhig. schaltung zickt auch nur noch extrem selten rum.


----------



## blackfur (15. August 2009)

hi

ich meine ja nicht dass mir das bike überhaupt nicht gefällt - ganz im gegenteil wenn mal alles klappt finde ich es super und es macht mir sehr viel spaß damit. ich habe mir allerdings auch ein hardtail gekauft um nicht vor jeder fahrt was einzustellen und zu warten.

ich bin einfach gefrustet wenn ich jedesmal was bemerke was mir den letzten nerv raubt.

ich werde mir jetzt die elixier kaufen und hoffen dass ich ruhe hab und mehr power.

und ich habe auch nie erwartet für 700 ein 2000 bike zu bekommen, aber ich war in der hoffnung dass ich nicht so viel am rad schrauben muss. - ohne scheiss, aber da hatte mein aldi rad weniger probleme ^^

verstzt euch einfach in meine lage - auf jeder tour kommt irgendwo ein neues knack geräuscht oder etwas anderes zickt rum. heute morgen war es so dass ich erst garnicht losfahren konnte weil die schaltung heute völlig im eimer war  und ich bin am vortag noch gefahren.

werde montag zum händler fahren - ihm das bike ne woche da lassen und hoffen dass er mir es zu nem fairen preis wieder in schuss bringt.


----------



## steam25 (15. August 2009)

gute entscheidung. und ja ich kann mich in deine lage versetzen aber die meisten sachen die du aufzählst sind nunmal wartungswichtige teile. meine schaltungwar heute und gestern auch nich optimal. aber anstatt rumzufluchen habich einfach mal genau geschaut und nachdem ich alles mal etwas gängig gemacht hab und eingestellt ist es wieder super. kopf hoch das wird schon. hast du das acid in weiss?


----------



## blackfur (15. August 2009)

jap hab ich.

und klar ich mach ja auch gerne was am bike, aber doch nicht alle 2-3 tage einmal komplett schaltung und bremse einstellen. das geht mir dann doch zu weit *g*


----------



## steam25 (15. August 2009)

ich versteh dich jetz. vorher klang es anders. aber nun hast dir mal im forum luft gemacht und du magst das bike wieder ne? ich bin grad dabei mich anzuziehen und ein wenig durch die nacht zu fahren. 
cam nehme ich mit und mache auch fotos. 
wegen farbe habich gefragt weil ich es auch in weiss hab. sei froph über das geile bike. ist voll der magnet hier. ständig werdich drauf angesprochen. macht mich schon ein wenig stolz weils ja "nur" einsteiger rad ist.


----------



## blackfur (15. August 2009)

ja musste mal bissl meinen frust hier schreiben =) danach gings mir besser.

viel spaß bei deiner tour - und joa farbe ist schon geil^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (16. August 2009)

Schade, dass es bei deinem Acid nicht läuft, nur kann CUBE nix dafür, die schrauben auch nur die Teile an die Rahmen auf die sie vorher ihre Klebchen machen. Und mit einer XT Schaltung sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## steam25 (16. August 2009)

war ne schöne tour... schade das es so schwierig ist mal mit jemanden zusammen durch die stadt zu fahren


----------



## FWck (16. August 2009)

Die Bilder sind ja mal richtig cool  
Ist auch mal schön ein Acid sauber in der Stadt so in Szene gesetzt zu sehen. Wirkt gleich ganz anders als im Wald 

Nur die Trinkfalsche stört etwas die Linie 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## PierreA85 (16. August 2009)

Fals jemand mal dieses sehr auffällige Cube im netz zum verkauf sieht bitte melden es wurde mir am donerstag gestohlen..


----------



## blackfur (16. August 2009)

oh man tut mir echt leid für dich - der schöne renner.

werde die augen offen halten - ist ja nicht gerade unauffällig das teil.


----------



## acid-driver (16. August 2009)

ihr müsstet nur nach einem bike ausschau halten, welches gebraucht ist, aber keine klemmstelle für den umwerfer hat.

da eh meistens der rahmen verkauft wird, hast du da schonmal einen anhaltspunkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PierreA85 (16. August 2009)

das teil ist bestimmt schon komplett schwartz... zum glück hatte ich die neue federgabel und die carbonteile noch nicht montiert....


----------



## Blaustich (16. August 2009)

@ steam25: richtig klasse fotos!  eine wahre lichtorgel dein acid^^ aber was genau ist das leuchtende in den speichen? und welchen zweck haben die "zylinder" an den speichen? sind die das gegengewicht zu der lampe


----------



## PierreA85 (16. August 2009)

ist zwar kein cube aber das bike is auch mit weg..... aber mien tecilla haben sie mir noch gelassen..


----------



## RSV (16. August 2009)

@Steam25  Schöne Bilder, mit was für ner Kamera sind die gemacht und mit welcher Einstellung. 

Mit meiner 5 Jahre alten NIKON Coolpix sind alle Bilder abseits vom Tageslicht recht bescheiden.
Der Iso Wert lässt sich leider auch gar nicht einstellen, brauch mal ne Neue.


Was sind das denn für Funzeln? Hat mich an ein Bild von mir errinnert, da war es aber noch etwas dunkler:


----------



## RSV (16. August 2009)




----------



## steam25 (16. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI9Wj5jHFgY"]YouTube - Monkey lights[/ame]

ich hab mal ein video bei mir zuhause gemacht als ich sie bekam.

mustergeneratoren. kann man sich einstellen wie man mag. tausende verschiedene muster und farben. 
die kleinen teile auf der anderen seite sind wie du richtig gesehen hast gegengewichte. 
um schonmal den standardfragen vorzubeugen:  son ding wiegt ca 150gramm. ist wasserdicht. akkus halten 6-10 std.farben man man sich je nach gemÃ¼tszustand einstellen. muster gibt es von futuristisch bis blumen die sich im rad drehen. ab 20km/h sieht man die muster. bei ca 25 ist das rad "vollstÃ¤ndig gefÃ¼llt".
da ich oft abends in den sonnenuntergang fahre gibt das sicherheit auf der strasse und ist ein hingucker. kosten tun 2 stÃ¼ck so ca 200â¬ mit allem drum und dran.

achja cam ist Canon 40D mit nem ultraweitwinkel 10-20mm.
einstellungen? irgendwas mit 20sek bei blende 8 oderso. mehrere belichtungsreihen und daraus ein simples tonemap gemacht.

hat jemand laune heute (sonntag) abends auf treffen in berlin um ein wenig zu fahren einfach so?


----------



## Fabian93 (16. August 2009)

@PierreA85:Haben se dir den Keller ausgeräumt?


----------



## Fusel Wusel (16. August 2009)

@steam25: Deine Fotos sind mal richtig klasse!
Die Mustergeneratoren sind auch eine coole Spielerei


----------



## FlowThePower (18. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Acid Fahrer,
auch ich habe seit April 09 das Acid in white candy blue.


Die Farbe ist absolut der Hingucker und ich bin Top zufrieden
Die Federgabel ist nicht so der Hit auch weil ich als heranwachsender nur um die 60kg wiege, mir ist sie zu hart und ich werde umrüsten
Ich habe mir einen Kettenstrebenschutz gekauft, da die Kette bei mir den Lack an der Strebe abgeschlagen hat. Hattet ihr damit auch Probleme?
Nach unserer Gardaseewoche hatte mein Rad etliche Lackschäden (Abschlagungen). Ich habe reklamiert und 10% bekommen. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?
Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich im Alpenvorland wohne, somit mein Rad hauptsächlich nur offroad unterwegs ist un kaum in der Stadt. Mal schauen wie es sich jetzt in den Dolomiten macht.
Ich bin sonst super zufrieden, habe keine Knackgeräusche, Bremsprobleme etc.


----------



## zippolino (18. August 2009)

PierreA85 wie ist das denn passiert? du hast die räder doch nicht irgentwo draussen angeschlossen gehabt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (18. August 2009)

@ FlowThePower:

Ich versuch mal zu einzelnen Punkten etwas zu sagen

Ich habe das Acid in Black'n'grey, kann von daher zur Lackqualität bei deinem nichts sagen, bin aber persönlich top zufrieden. Klare Kanten lackiert, keinerlei abblättern o.ä., und obwohl ich auch ausschließlich im Gelände unterwegs bin (teilweise auch nicht zu soft), habe ich keine Steinschläge oder Lackabplatzungen. 
Die Kettenstrebe habe ich durch dickes Klebeband geschützt, und das sieht auch reichlich mitgenommen aus. Wie's drunter aussieht weiß ich im Moment nicht. Allerdings knallt da ja die Kette bei Sprüngen oder auch nur Wurzeltrails o.ä. ganz ordentlich drauf, so dass sie gut mitgenommen wird.

Gut, die Federgabel, oft besprochen... Für mich auch viel zu hart, aber das ändert sich noch Ich bin heute kurz ein Specialzed Staumpjumper mit der Fox 32 Talas und auch hinten nem Fox Float Dämpfer gefahren. Mir kams vor als würd die Dart 3 im Vergleich nichts wegfedern. 

Über Bilder und Bericht aus den Dolomiten würd ich mich freuen 

Viele Grüße
Fabian


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. August 2009)

Hi,



FlowThePower schrieb:


> Die Federgabel ist nicht so der Hit auch weil ich als heranwachsender nur um die 60kg wiege, mir ist sie zu hart und ich werde umrüsten



Entweder eine leichtere Feder, oder gleich eine neue Gabel. Eine mit Luftfederung wäre dann schon mit am besten, da man sie sehr gut auf dein Gewicht abstimmen kann.



FlowThePower schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen Kettenstrebenschutz gekauft, da die Kette bei mir den Lack an der Strebe abgeschlagen hat. Hattet ihr damit auch Probleme?



Ja, ist leider normal, kannste nur wie bereits FWck beschrieben hat, durch einen Kettenstrebenschutz verhindern, entweder selber basteln oder kaufen, gibt auch welche von Cube



FlowThePower schrieb:


> Nach unserer Gardaseewoche hatte mein Rad etliche Lackschäden (Abschlagungen). Ich habe reklamiert und 10% bekommen. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?



Hmm, wenn du schon Rabatt bekommen hast, dann scheint es ja ganz schön krass zu sein  , kannst ja mal ein paar Fotos reinstellen.

Eigentlich sollte da nix abplatzen, wenn dann nur Kerben von den Steinschlägen...


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Strati (18. August 2009)

Ich fahre seit 2 Monaten auch Mountainbike - habe mir zum Anfang das Cube Acid mit dem LTD Rahmen gekauft und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, mittleriweile habe ich verändert: Rahmenschutz (Kette) von Cube, Ergon Griffe mit kleinen Hörnchen, Shimano Klick-Pedale und Sonntag kommen die Nobby Nic Reifen drauf...

Einmal musste bis jetzt die Schaltung neu eingestellt werden, ansonsten ein sehr gutes Einsteiger Hardtail...

Hier ein paar Bilder:









































Weitere Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte von einem Anfänger der sich gerade in den Wald begibt gibt es auf meiner privaten Homepage: www.jens-stratmann.de


----------



## FWck (18. August 2009)

Ich hab' heute Mittag noch in deinem Blog gelesen

Dann heiß' ich dich hier einfach mal willkommen und wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem LTD-Acid, ist 'ne gute Wahl

Welche Klickies hast du dir denn drauf gemacht?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Strati (18. August 2009)

Die Shimano PD-M520 , hier zu erahnen ;-)







Bin mit dem Bike wie gesagt bis dato auch sehr zufrieden, schön das du auf meinem Blog warst, über Kommentare und Tipps freue ich mich da natürlich auch immer!


----------



## pinocchi0 (18. August 2009)

das war  meine erste wahl, habe aber leider zu lange gewartet und keins mehr bekommen ;(

musste das reaction nehmen und es gibt gar kein reaction thread, da muss ich mich wohl hier bei euch einschmeicheln. ist ja auch ein hardtrail :x


----------



## FWck (18. August 2009)

Unter all dem Dreck sind sie bestimmt irgendwo  Aber so muss ein MTB aussehen  Und nach der Bezeichnung weiß ich welche es sind 

Kommentare und Tipps kommen bald, erst mal muss ich mich halbwegs durchlesen 

Aber du scheinst ja echt Spaß gefunden haben, am Mountainbiken 

Über einen Fahrbericht und auch direkten Vergleich der beiden Reifen würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Mfg


----------



## Strati (18. August 2009)

Fahrbericht folgt, kann jetzt schon sagen, dass der Nobby Nic um ein vielfaches besser ist als die original Bereifung (Bontrager Jones XR) von einem Trek Ex8, meine Freundin hat das Bike und nach einem kleinen Proberitt mit den neuen Reifen habe ich ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl gespürt... hätte nicht gedacht, dass andere Mäntel so viel ausmachen.


----------



## Matze27_6 (19. August 2009)

Hier im Acid Thread wurde ja auch schon oft über die Hayes Stroker geschrieben. Eventuell hat ja schon jemand etwas in der Art gesehen und kann mir weiterhelfen?! 
Ich suche für die Stroker farbige Bremsleitungen. Nokon baut ja alle möglichen in gold, silber aber eben nur in der mechhanischen Ausführung oder ich habe das Richtige noch nicht gefunden.
Ich suche genau diese Hayes Leitungen, aber eben nicht schwarz.
Bin für Hilfe echt dankbar!

Grüße, Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (19. August 2009)

was du meinst sind schaltzugaussenhüllen. 

du könntest es mit stahlflexleitungen versuchen, die gibt es glaub ich von goodridge in farbig


----------



## Matze27_6 (19. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> was du meinst sind schaltzugaussenhüllen.
> 
> du könntest es mit stahlflexleitungen versuchen, die gibt es glaub ich von goodridge in farbig



Besser wäre natürlich ein kompletter Zug, oder besser gesagt Leitung aus farbigem Material.
Werde aber gleich mal schauen was es an Hüllen so gibt...
Stahlflex sieht nicht wirklich gut aus finde ich
aber danke für den Post


----------



## Matze27_6 (19. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> was du meinst sind schaltzugaussenhüllen.
> 
> du könntest es mit stahlflexleitungen versuchen, die gibt es glaub ich von goodridge in farbig



So, da haben wir den Fehler 
Keine Schaltzug Außenhüllen...so wie ich das sehen gibt es die ja nur für die mechhanische Variante der Bremsen.
Sroker ist aber eine hydraulische mit Leitungen...
Soll es da eine Ummantelung geben die gut aussieht?


----------



## acid-driver (19. August 2009)

ähm

du hast in deinem ersten posting schaltzugaussenhüllen beschrieben. das war mir klar, dass das nicht klappt. sollte es anders rübergekommen sein...naja

farbig gibts nur stahlflesleitungen.


----------



## FWck (20. August 2009)

Kann mir zufällig jemand das Gewicht der serienmäßigen Kurbel sagen? Vielleicht hat sie ja schon der ein oder andere ausgebaut und gewogen. Sonst hab ich nichts gefunden zum Gewicht 

Danke


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. August 2009)

Hatte die selbe Kurbel nur mit Vierkantlager, grad mal gewogen:

Kurbel: 965g
Innenlager Vierkant: 300g + den Plastikring den man in den Rahmenschreibt der das Innenlager auf der anderen Seite fixiert, hab ich nicht gefunden...

Man kann also schon ordentlich sparen an der Stelle 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (20. August 2009)

Danke für die Mühe! 

Also 1260g insgesamt. Wobei man ja z.B. zur SLX-Kurbel (900g inkl. Innenlager) 'nur' 360g spart. Oder spürt man diese 360g, oder im Vergleich zur XT-Kurbel (890g) 370g Gewichtsunterschied deutlich?

Mfg 
Fabian


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. August 2009)

Hmm ob man den Gewichtsunterschied spürt, angeblich schon, ich hab nicht wirklich was gemerkt, hab aber auch nicht gemerkt das der neue LRS ca. 300g weniger wiegt, was man ja angeblich sooooo stark merken soll wegen rotierender Masse und so. Also ich bin da eher nicht so feinfühlig 

Wenn du Glück hast erwischt du eine "gute" SLX, die wiegt dann ca. 870g und damit soviel wie die XT, gibt hier im Forum 'Beweisbilder' 

Das einzige wo ich das ganze Teileaustauschen bei meinem Bike gemerkt hab, ist wenn ich es im Stand hochhebe, ist inzwischen deutlich leichter geworden. Sogesehen wirkt sich das, wenn auch unbewusst, bestimmt aufs fahren aus.


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Strati (20. August 2009)

So, habe dann heute mal die Nobby Nics montiert, irgendwelche Ratschläge bzgl. Reifendruck?? Ich wiege 74,5 kg! (immer diese blöden Anfänger-Fragen...)






Wem es zu warm ist zum arbeiten / schlafen usw. darf auch gerne mal hier klicken und einen Kommentar hinterlassen, da freu ich mich immer sehr...


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. August 2009)

Hmm also 2.7 Bar würd ich jetzt mal sagen ist zuviel, kommt natürlich drauf an wo du unterwegs bist. Im Gelände kann man schon auf 2-2.2 runtergehen. Auf der Straße wird dir so natürlich dann die Kraft aus den Beinen gezogen 
Nach oben ist Luft bis 4.5 bar drin.


Schade, dass sie nicht die schwarze Kurbel verbaut haben, dann wäre es top, trotzdem mal wieder eine gut Abwechslung nach den ganzen farbigen Acids 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Strati (20. August 2009)

> Schade, dass sie nicht die schwarze Kurbel verbaut haben, dann wäre es top, trotzdem mal wieder eine gut Abwechslung nach den ganzen farbigen Acids



Ganz ehrlich? Meine Freundin und ich waren ja beim Fahrradladen, weil SIE ein neues Bike haben wollte, während Sie sich dann Fullys angeschaut hat, habe ich mich in dieses Cube "verliebt" - erstens passte es vom Preis und zweitens von der Größe und von der Farbe, hab schon überlegt mein Auto auch matt schwarz zu lackieren ;-).

Meine Freundin hatte vorher auch ein Cube, fährt aber nun "fremd" mit einem Trek EX-8.


----------



## FWck (20. August 2009)

@NaitsirhC: Naja, okay. Dann spar ich mir mal das austauschen, bisher bin ich auch jeden (also fast jeden ) Berg hochgekommen.  Und ich kann mir auch nach deiner Schilderung nicht vorstellen, dass diese 300 oder 400g so einen Unterschied machen.

@ Strati: Dann mal ab aufs Rad und fleißig fahren, ich bin auf den Unterschied zum Smart Sam gespannt 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Strati (20. August 2009)

@FWck erstmal muss es kühler werden...  

apropo die Smart Sam würden hier nun verstauben, jemand Interesse, die könnten günstig den Besitzer wechseln!


----------



## Scotti Jot (20. August 2009)

Guten Tag
Besitze das Cube Acid in Candy Blue... ganz nettes Teil für das Geld.
Hat jetzt schon ne 7-Tägige Tour an die Cote D'Azur (Frankreich) hinter sich und insgesamt vielleicht 1000km ... also noch nicht so viel. Vielleicht ist es etwas mehr oder weniger. 

Auf jeden Fall zeigen sich nach der Tour ein paar Sachen...

"Pop Lock" : Lockt nicht wirklich, sondern stellt die gabel nur stark härter. Sie federt trotzdem noch ein, zwar nicht viel, aber trotzdem. Ausserdem bleibt das Pop Lock manchmal (ziemlich oft sogar) hängen und geht nicht mehr zurück, ohne dass man am seilzug rüttelt... 
Von der Gabel bin ich nicht beeindruckt aber auch nicht enttäuscht. In letzter Zeit hatte ich nur das Gefühl, dass sie extrem weich geworden ist. Woran kann das liegen ? Habe nicht viel an der Vorspannung verändert.

Bremsen: Die Vorderradbremse ist eigtl. schön agressiv, lässt sich aber auch recht gut dosieren. Passt optisch auch zum Fahrrad. Nett ! 
Doch wie die Hinterradbremse, quitscht sie manchmal. 
Die Hinterrad bremse lässt sich gut dosieren. Das ist schonmal wichtig. Doch...Sie quitscht so stark, wenn man das Fahrrad schiebt, ganz leicht die Bremse zieht, dass der ganze Rahmen vibriert. Komisch. 
Hinzu kommt, dass der Weg, bis sie bremst, immer grösser geworden ist. Bzw. , ist er erst weniger geworden und jetzt mehr, nach der Tour. 
Ich möchte damit sagen, dass ich den Bremshebel weiter ziehen muss, als vorher. Die bremskraft ist jedoch gleich geblieben. An der Einstellung, die man am Bremshebel verändern kann, liegt es nicht. 


Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiterhelfen und evtl. auch ne gute Gabel von 80-100m Federweg im Bereich von 350 +- vorschlagen, die auch noch ein wenig gewicht spart und besser funktioniert. 
Gibt es von Fox schon etwas in diesem Preisbereich ? 

mit freundlichen Grüssen
Johannes


----------



## pinocchi0 (20. August 2009)

das der poplock klemmt, hmm vielleicht dreck dran ect ? mal sauber machen.
du hast immer ein wenig restfederweg, nur 1-2cm ganz hart ohne veränderung bekommst du sie nicht.

das mit den bremsen, mal entlüften oder nachstellen, damit ändert sich der bremspunkt wieder. das sie musik machen, bremsscheibe besser einstellen. gibt genug tips im tech unterforum hier.

kauf dir doch ne günstige rockshock reba sl, die hab ich schn für 250 euro gesehen. fox gabeln oder magura sind immer ein wenig teuer aber gebraucht bestimmt auch um den preis zu bekommen.


----------



## FWck (20. August 2009)

Ja, gebrauchte Fox 32 Talas in gutem Zustand kann man schon so ab etwa 350â¬, vllt etwas mehr bekommen.

Der Rest den du beschrieben hast klingt fÃ¼r mich so, als hÃ¤tte sich das Bike einfach noch etwas nachgestellt, was ja normal ist wenn das Rad neu ist. Vllt lÃ¤sst du mal eine (erst-?)Inspektion machen, da sollten die Sachen ja eingentlich leicht behoben werden kÃ¶nnen. Machen die meisten HÃ¤ndler ja beim ersten Mal auch umsonst.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotti Jot (20. August 2009)

Ja, hat mir mein (wirklich sehr guter) Shop auch angeboten. Nur ich habs verpasst als ich eigentlich hingehen wollte. Mal sehen ob er es noch danach machen kann. 


Das Pop Lock wurde sehr gründlich gereinigt und es ist immernoch dasselbe. 
War ja schon von Anfang an so. 

Andere Frage: Gibt es zu der Standart Kurbel einen Kettenblatt schutz ? Oder muss eine neue Kurbel her ? Habe mindestens schon 10 Naben davon getragen  Nicht schlimm, aber nervig  

Bezüglich der Gabel, ist die Rock Shox Reba SL eine recht gut fahrbar und einstellbare Gabel ?


----------



## FWck (20. August 2009)

Also zur Reba: Ich persönlich habe sie leider noch nicht ausprobiert, aber einige hier im Forum fahren die im Acid und sind, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, sehr zufrieden damit. Kann wohl kein Vergleich sein zur Dart3. Die Reba ist ja auch eine Luftfedergabel und von daher relativ leicht einzustellen und abzustimmen.

Zur Kurbel hab' ich bisher nichts in der Richtung gesehen, aber ehrlichgesagt hab' ich damit auch keinerlei Probleme (außer ab und zu etwas Fett am Bein)

Mit der Inspketion würde ich es einfach ausprobieren, ich glaube schon dass die, wenns ein halbwegs kundenfreundlicher Laden ist, auch jetzt noch eine kostenlose Inspektion geben.


----------



## Scotti Jot (20. August 2009)

Dann werd ich mal gucken, wo ich mir ne Reba abschrauben und testen kann  Mal gucken, wer im Umfeld eine besitzt.... 

Danke für die Antworten

lg
Johannes


----------



## pinocchi0 (20. August 2009)

bin die reba an nem ltd race gefahren, die war echt super, perfekt eingestellt fährt die sich sahne. meine fox macht im moment nicht so viel spaß, kommt daher, dass ich die abstimmung noch nicht gefunden hab. 

zur gabel sonst. ne marzocchi gibts für 250euro neu, 100mm und 120mm federweg. oder rockshock revelation 100-120mm die tora gibt es sogar ab 199 euro. alles eigentlich gute gabeln. es muss ja nicht unbedingt gleich ne fox sein wenn doch, dann gebraucht.

jo ich würd mal die inspektion machen lassen, alle schrauben werden dort festgedreht, geprüft bremsen entlüftet nachgestellt, bremsscheiben zentriert usw.

meine formulas haben mir heute auch vorgesungen wie sehr sie mich lieben. kurz nachzentriert und ruhe


----------



## Scotti Jot (20. August 2009)

Hehe
Welche gabel gibt es denn von marzocchi ? 
Bekannt ist mir nur die Dirt Jumper Serie  ...aber ich denke die meinst du nicht. 

Ich denke mit 120mm bin ich ganz gut aufgehoben, da ich manchmal doch eher ruppiges Gelände fahre. 
Habe zwar gerade widerstandsgeringere Schlappen von der Tour noch drauf, aber bald kommen die Nobbys von Schwalbe wieder drauf.


----------



## pinocchi0 (20. August 2009)

dirt 2 und die 33 tst2  von marzocchi sind ganz nett.

mal was anderes. kennt wer eine gute bike versicherung?

die 24std versichert, egal wo, auch teilediebstähle, vandalismus und vielleicht auch verschleißteile bezahlen?

bis her kann ich über die debeka für 14 euro mein bike bis 1500 euro versichern, die versichern aber nur bis 22uhr auswärts.

es gibt noch eine wertgarantie, die kostet 24 euro, zahlen alles. reperaturen. ect sogar vershleißteile ab dem 7. monat, aber maximal nur 1200 euro wenn das bike geklaut wird.

preise sind natürlich monatlich, aber 24 euro find ich schon extrem.


----------



## Scotti Jot (20. August 2009)

Vielleicht hilft dir der Thread hier weiter. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=223409

lg


----------



## pinocchi0 (20. August 2009)

den hab ich schon gefunden, wollte nur keine leichen fleddern  er ist ja schon fast 4 jahre tot


----------



## Fabian93 (21. August 2009)

Also ne Fox,auch wenn du diese gebraucht für knapp 350 bekommst,würde ich nicht nehmen.
Schau mal auf die Wartungsintervallen und die dazu gehörigen kosten

Dirtjumper und Acid(cc-bike) passt nicht zusammen,die 33 tst2  von marzocchi würde ich nicht nehmen,ist keinen Gramm leichter als die Dart 3.
Wenn man eine neue federgabel einbaut kann man ruhig schauen etwas Gewicht zu sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strati (21. August 2009)

Habe dann heute mal die Nobby Nics etwas getestet auf Schlamm, Sand, Straße, Schotter und Waldweg mit Wurzeln... Resultat: ich bin begeistert!

Hier mal ein Bild:







Weitere Bilder und den ausführlichen Testbericht gibt es hier.


----------



## FWck (25. August 2009)

Gibt's eigentlich schon irgendwelche vertrauenswürdigen Infos zum 2010er Acid (Ausstattung, Preis, etc.), oder müssen wir da auf die Eurobike warten, bis wir wirklich sichere Infos kriegen?

Mfg


----------



## Michaone (25. August 2009)

servola 

was meintn ihr was ich für das Acid meiner frau in 16` ausm März noch bekomm? is in Top form, kleinere Kratzer an der Gabel sonst ok.. Nobby Nics drauf und SPD Flat Wechselpedale wären auch dabei..

wär cool wenn mir einer in etwa sagen könnt was ich verlangen kann... 

gruss micha


----------



## Michaone (25. August 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich schon irgendwelche vertrauenswürdigen Infos zum 2010er Acid (Ausstattung, Preis, etc.), oder müssen wir da auf die Eurobike warten, bis wir wirklich sichere Infos kriegen?
> 
> Mfg


 

ein Vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert das die Bikes grundsätzlich 10% teurer werden...
ansonsten gibts da denk ich net viel neues.. Fritzz behält die Farbe auch.. glaub die grössten änderungen sind bei Stereo und eben der neue Freerider..

Gruss


----------



## FWck (25. August 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> ein Vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert das die Bikes grundsätzlich 10% teurer werden...
> ansonsten gibts da denk ich net viel neues.. Fritzz behält die Farbe auch.. glaub die grössten änderungen sind bei Stereo und eben der neue Freerider..
> 
> Gruss




Danke für die Infos. Also im richtigen Jahr gekauft 

Zu dem Preis kann ich dir nicht wirklich was sagen, glaube aber, dass du da schon mit einigem Verlust rechnen musst. Aber nagel mich darauf bitte nicht fest  Und es wär super wenn du sagen könntest (zumindest so grob) für wie viel du es dann losgeworden bist! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Michaone (25. August 2009)

bei ebay ging letzt noch eins für 520 eier weg, auch im März gekauft..

wär cool wenn ich das auch krieg.. ihr stereo muss bezahlt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EgoShooter (25. August 2009)

Hy Cube Acid Fahrer!

Ich mÃ¶cht auch gerne einer von euch werden^^

Da mein Budget leider nicht ganz ausreicht muss ich jedoch auf dn Gebrauchtmarkt hoffen.

KÃ¶nnt ihr mir sagen, ob es gut erhaltene Cube Acids gebracuht fÃ¼r ca. 500â¬ ?

Und wenn ja welches Modell wÃ¤re das dann? Von 2008 oder 2007?

Habt ihr da Erfahrungen gemacht?

MfG EgoShooter


----------



## pinocchi0 (25. August 2009)

du bekommst auch ein aktuelles 2009 für 500 euro, da es nur 200 weniger sind als der verkaufspreis, und wegen gebraucht, sie nie den vollen preis bekommen, also falls du jemanden findest der nen acid in deiner passenden größe verkauft, dann bekommste auch ein aktuelles 2009 für 500 euro.


----------



## EgoShooter (25. August 2009)

Cool Danke für de INfo.

Gibt es beim Cube Acid Kauf noch etwas was zu beachten ist?
Gibt es eine Ausstattungsvariante die nicht empfehlenswert ist?

Mfg EgoSHooter


----------



## steam25 (25. August 2009)

gips nich die sind ALLE geil !


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. August 2009)

Ob gut erhalten ist meistens schwer einzuschätzen, da man nie weiß was der Vorbesitzer damit angestellt hat. Gerade wenn es das erste richtige Bike ist kann man Pech haben da man noch nicht so in der Materie drin ist. 
Welches Modell du bekommst ist natürlich immer von der Auktion abhängig und wieviel Leute sie entdeckt haben 

Perfekt wäre es wenn du einen Bekannten hast der sich ein bisschen auskennt mit dem man die Bikes vorher anschauen kann, es in der Nähe ist.

Grüße NaitsirhC

Edit: man schreibe ich langsam ^^, schon 3 neue Posts in der Zeit....


----------



## EgoShooter (25. August 2009)

Danke für die schnellen ANtworten.
Ja also ich werde für 500 Euro keinBike blind kaufen^^

Ich werds auf jeden Fall vorher angucken.

ABer es wurden nie schlechte Scheibenbremsen oder ähnliches verbaut ja?

MfG EgoShooter


----------



## Michaone (26. August 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> servola
> 
> was meintn ihr was ich für das Acid meiner frau in 16` ausm März noch bekomm? is in Top form, kleinere Kratzer an der Gabel sonst ok.. Nobby Nics drauf und SPD Flat Wechselpedale wären auch dabei..
> 
> ...


 
wie gesagt.. kannst unsres haben


----------



## ChristophC (26. August 2009)

Strati schrieb:


> Habe dann heute mal die Nobby Nics etwas getestet auf Schlamm, Sand, Straße, Schotter und Waldweg mit Wurzeln... Resultat: ich bin begeistert!
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild:
> 
> ...



Nette Seite, nette Bilder, nette Berichte! Gefällt

Welche größe haben die Nic´s? Hatte ich das schon gefragt? Nee glaub nicht...


----------



## Strati (26. August 2009)

2.25 - reichen... also für mich zumindestens!

Danke für dein Lob ...


----------



## ChristophC (26. August 2009)

Strati schrieb:


> 2.25 - reichen... also für mich zumindestens!
> 
> Danke für dein Lob ...



Okay.. wie schauts denn mit 2.4ern aus? Jemand Plan ob die passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (26. August 2009)

2,4er machen nur auf einer entsprechenden felge wie zb einer DT5.1 oder ztr flow sinn...


----------



## ChristophC (26. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> 2,4er machen nur auf einer entsprechenden felge wie zb einer DT5.1 oder ztr flow sinn...



Okay, thx für die Info!

Hier mein mini Update:

Felgen "gecleant", weisse Flatpedals, kurzer weisser Vorbau.
Erscheinungsbild ist sehr stimmig und die Sitzposition nicht mehr so Racelastig...


----------



## EgoShooter (26. August 2009)

Thx für die Nachricht Micha, aber das ist warscheinlich zu klein.

Mfg EgoShooter


----------



## Fabian93 (26. August 2009)

Schick soweit,die Sams und die dart 3 sind mir aber ein Dorn im Auge
Werde mal schauen ob hinten ein 2,35" passt,hat beim hardtail so seine Vorteile....


----------



## ChristophC (26. August 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Schick soweit,die Sams und die dart 3 sind mir aber ein Dorn im Auge
> Werde mal schauen ob hinten ein 2,35" passt,hat beim hardtail so seine Vorteile....



Richtig! Sams, Dart und die Kurbel...


----------



## EgoShooter (26. August 2009)

Was ist denn die perfekte Reifenbreite, wenn man viel auf Wegen bzw. Straße fährt und ab undzu im Gelände?  Also so die goldene Mitte ^^ 

Und wie breit sin die Reifen die au dem Acid ab Werk drauf sind?

Mfg EgoShooter


----------



## Fabian93 (26. August 2009)

Also bei mir waren 2,1" Smart Sams drauf.
Machen sich auf der Straße sehr gut,auf Waldwegen etc. auch noch.
Mit 3 bar rollen die wie von alleine,man merkt aber auch jedes Steinchen


----------



## Ronito (27. August 2009)

Bei dem 07er waren serienmäßig die Smart Sam in 2,25" drauf. Das ist schon die perfekte Mitte, finde ich. Mir sagte man mal Schwalbe wolle die aus dem Programm nehmen... Würde als nächstes vllt. die Alberts ausprobieren. Aber da spielt jede Menge Esoterik mit, und bei Schwalbe sehe ich sowieso kaum durch.


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

probier dochmal die conti-mountainking protection. 

oder wenns etwas härter werden soll, teste mal die maxxis ardent in 2.25.

klasse reifen und man fährt mal was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EgoShooter (27. August 2009)

Also in der aktuellen Mountainbike haben die All-Mountain Reifen getestet und da 

hat der Continental Mountainking protection 2,4" ein "SEHR GUT" und der Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4" hat ein "Überragend"

Der Testsieger war jedoch der Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4" hat ebenfalls ein "ÜBERRAGEND" , ist jedoch leichter als der Fat ALbert (Nobby= 652g & Albert= 763g).

Der Maxxis Ardent wurde ebenfalls getestet, ist aber ja ein ENduro Reifen, der 950 g wiegt.
Mfg EGoShooter


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

der ardent wiegt keine 950g. und schon garnicht in 2.25...

ist der fat albert deiner meinung nach kein enduro-reifen?


ist dir aufgefallen, dass schwalbe am meisten werbung in den bikebravos schaltet?


----------



## Michaone (27. August 2009)

die beste Werbung sind die Namen... allein deswegen zieh ich nix anderes drauf 

Muddy Mary, Dirty Dan, Wicked Will, Fat Albert.. oder den süßen little Albert 

Und die meisten Reifen können was und sehen optisch nach was aus


----------



## Macrotron (27. August 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> hat jemand laune heute (sonntag) abends auf treffen in berlin um ein wenig zu fahren einfach so?



Hab mir heut dein Cube bei nen Händler angeguckt, es sieht einfach Hammer aus. 
Allerdings hat mir die Dart 3 garnicht zugesagt, na mal sehen hoffe ja das es mit meinem Radon was wird. 
Kann mich ja dann mal bei dir melden fahre nämlich auch sehr gerne bei Abenddämmerung und setze mein Bike auch gerne in Licht.


----------



## steam25 (27. August 2009)

gern! freu mich immer wenn ich jemanden zum fahren hab


----------



## NewAcid (27. August 2009)

mal ne frage, was issn an der dart3 nicht so gut ? ich fahr die jetz schon n halbes jahr und bin voll zufrieden.

vllt. liegts ja auch daran das es meine erste gabel ist...

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

evtl passt ja dein gewicht zur verbauten feder. 

vielen ist die feder zu hart oder zu weich weil sie nicht die standard 80kg wiegen 


mir persönlich war sie mit den 28mm standrohren zu weich...


----------



## meiermanni (27. August 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich schon irgendwelche vertrauenswürdigen Infos zum 2010er Acid (Ausstattung, Preis, etc.), oder müssen wir da auf die Eurobike warten, bis wir wirklich sichere Infos kriegen?
> 
> Mfg



Die Preise bleiben bei Cube alle gleich. Mitunter wird etwas an der Ausstattung gespart, das 2010 LTD Comp besitzt z.B. nur noch eine Dart 3.
Beim Acid 2010 ändert sich kaum etwas, glaube es bekommt andere Räder, aber wer vielleicht auf ne Tora oder Recon spekuliert, der wird enttäuscht.

Die Infos gabs von einem Emporon Mitarbeiter, netterweise hat er mir auch 2 Bilder geschickt vom LTD, also bin mir ziemlich sicher das 2010 keine anderen ausser die black anodized verkauft werden, der Ersatzrahmen sieht derb beschissen aus!


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

dann zeig mal her die bilder 

wenn an der ausstattung gespart wird, aber der preis gleich bleibt, wird das teil irgendwie schon teurer


----------



## EgoShooter (27. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> der ardent wiegt keine 950g. und schon garnicht in 2.25...
> 
> ist der fat albert deiner meinung nach kein enduro-reifen?
> quote]
> ...


----------



## NewAcid (27. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> evtl passt ja dein gewicht zur verbauten feder.
> 
> vielen ist die feder zu hart oder zu weich weil sie nicht die standard 80kg wiegen
> 
> ...




kann sein, wieg auch immer standart zwischen 75 und 78kg, oder weils wohl echt meine erste einigermassen gute gabel ist, muss mal ne andere ausprobieren.

gruss


----------



## Fabian93 (27. August 2009)

Spätestens wenn du in den Genuss kommst die Dart 3 im Winter zu fahren wirde die wechseln


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

lass es besser, sonst willst du gleich ne neue 

@egoshooter
bei den schwalbereifen habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch den überblich verloren, weil schwalbe für mich einfach gegen maxxis und conti verloren hat 

ist aber genau so eine sache wie shimano/sram


----------



## NewAcid (27. August 2009)

im winter werd ich sicher heizen, hatt auch da vor mein bike zu pimpen... vllt ne neue gabel  

da ihr soviel über reifen spricht, empfehlt ihr profis mir bitte mal 1 ! guten reifen. 

brauch nen neuen, mein hinteren hatz scho voll zerfetzt


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

reifen für was?

conti mountainking protection in 2,2 ist n guter allroundreifen


----------



## NewAcid (27. August 2009)

erster stelle - trails runter die es in sich haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (27. August 2009)

yeah der conti mountainking protection hat mal ein übelst geiles testergebniss, note 1,0 !

und auch n übelst geilen preis 47 schappen.

aber danke ! ich chek mal morgen nach der arbeit die lage bei meim händler ob er den auf lager hat. wisst ihr zufällig was son schlauch kostet ? kp plan wie die heißen.


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

schlauch? 6â¬


----------



## NewAcid (27. August 2009)

hmmm und noch was, was issn die grenze an breite vom reifen fürs acid ? 2,2 ? weil ich seh den als 2,4.


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

ich glaube nicht, dass 2.4 in den hinterbau passt. ausserdem ist die felge zu schmal, um den 2.4er reifen mit entsprechen luftdruck zu fahren...

edit: HIER ganz günstig...


----------



## NewAcid (27. August 2009)

ok, dann 2,2 ? 

glaub mein jetziger billig smart sam hat 2,1 und da ist ja schon kaum platz zwischen aufhängung und schlappen.


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

also ich hatte damals im acid den 2.25er smart sam. sollte auf jeden fall passen =


----------



## NewAcid (27. August 2009)

ok danke !!!

ich regel das mal morgen beim händler.


----------



## NewAcid (27. August 2009)

hey acid-driver, mit wieviel bar luft fährst du immer ? bin immer mit 2,5 bar gefahren und hab mir immer voll schnell ne snake-loch geholt, hab nach 1200 km 17 mal geflickt-den hinteren, vorne 2 mal. ich fahr halt auch nicht wie ne frau berg nunna


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

also ich fahre ca mit 2 bar hinten und vorne etwas weniger. 

fahre aber auch ne DT 51 felge mit maxxis ardent reifen und das ganze auf einem fully.

auf dem hardtail sind - je nach gewicht - 2,5 hinten ganz angebracht. vorne so um die 2bar 
körpergewicht ca 75-80kg und gut abgestimmte gabel (haha - dart3 ) vorrausgesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewAcid (27. August 2009)

dann lag ich ganz gut mit meinen 2.5 bar.

ja son fully is halt schon was ganz feines, könnt ichs mir blos leisten zur zeit...  was hast für dein geblecht, komplett ?


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

mÃ¼sste ich mal zusammenrechnen. 

hab mir alles aus dem bikemarkt zusammengesucht. 

so wie es im fotoalbum zu sehen ist, hab ich ca 1700â¬ bezahlt mit einigen neuteilen, wie bremse, reifen und teile der schaltung. 

jetzt ist noch ne fox vanilla dazugekommen und n anderer satz reifen + neue lenker und vorbau. das treibt den preis stark in die hÃ¶he^^
hat sich aber gelohnt...


----------



## NewAcid (27. August 2009)

nice nice nice das fusion !!! 

ich beneide dich n wenig.

das ist schon n kak wenn man so viele hobbys hat und die nicht grad billig sind !

ich glaub ich mach an meim acid nix neues ran lohnt sich nicht, will auch unbedingt n fully !


----------



## Blaustich (28. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Endlich hat mein Acid mal richtige Berge gesehen - 4 Tage Zugspitzarena in Lermoos-Biberwier 
Knackige Auffahrten, geile Singletrails ... der absolute Traum. Leider stießen die Smart Sams und die Dart 3 v.a. auf den STs an ihre Grenzen.
Ich denke ich werde wie NewAcid auch nichts mehr an meinem Acid verändern, sondern lieber in ca. 2 Jahren ein Fully kaufen (man wird wohl noch träumen dürfen^^).


Ach ja, das auf dem Bild bin ich 




P.s.: Kein Platten, keine Defekte, keine schleifenden Bremsen, keine zickende Schaltung - so muss das sein! =)


----------



## meiermanni (28. August 2009)

So hier die 2 Bilder des LTD. Das Reba Zeichen am Comp ist definitiv falsch, wurde mir schon bestätigt. Die Reba wird nur ans Team und Race montiert.

[URL=http://img33.imageshack.us/i/cube2010seite011.jpg/]http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/70[/URL]

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/%5BURL=http://img137.imageshack.us/i/cube2010seite012.jpg/%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img137.imageshack.us/img137/2341/cube2010seite012.th.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D"][URL=http://img137.imageshack.us/i/cube2010seite012.jpg/][IMG]http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/2341/cube2010seite012.th.jpg[/URL]


----------



## acid-driver (28. August 2009)

ich finde die farbe ehrlich gesagt sehr geil. 

kommt das rot in matt wie beim ams125 oder in glänzend?

rot matt wäre mal richtig geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (28. August 2009)

farbe rockt schon ziemlich


----------



## Strati (28. August 2009)

War heute auch mal wieder kurz im Bielefelder Wald, einmal schnell zum Eisernen Anton und wieder zurück... dabei ist mir dieser Schnappschuss gelungen (?)...







Wenn mein Bike lieb war, die Bremsen nicht geschliffen haben und es auch sonst nicht rumgezickt hat, darf es dann auch mal im Cabrio mitfahren:


----------



## FWck (28. August 2009)

Sehr schön, vor allem das zweite Bild, da sieht man richtig die Liebe zum Bike 

Aber obs sich nicht freuen würde, lieber selbst zu fahren (was meins bestimmt auch mal wieder gerne hätte )?


----------



## Strati (28. August 2009)

Mein Bike ist noch nicht 18 und hat noch keinen Führerschein  , ich bin ja vorher im Wald rumgefahren, hatte heute Zeitstress und ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust auf Straße... - ein kleiner Fahrbericht - wie immer auf jens-stratmann.de


----------



## FWck (28. August 2009)

Begleitetes Fahren mit 17 geht auch noch nicht?


----------



## FWck (29. August 2009)

Das neue Acid ist online! 
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/acid-black_id_35828_.htm

Die Änderungen die ich gefunden habe sind:

- Dart 3 100mm (+20mm)
- vordere Bremsscheibe 160mm (-20mm)
- Andere Achsen (Shimano 475 anstatt 525)
- Sattel Scape Active 6 (anstelle von Active 5)
- Geometrie wurde leicht verändert

Das Gewicht bleibt laut Internet unverändert.
Nun bleibt noch der Preis abzuwarten...


Mfg
Fabian


----------



## acid-driver (29. August 2009)

endlich haben die mal die anleitung zur dart3 gelesen 

die naben waren vorher auch schon nicht das wahre. jetzt noch schlechtere?

preis bleibt bestimmt gleich oder geht etwas nach oben...


----------



## FWck (29. August 2009)

Ja, das gleiche hab' ich mir bei der Discgröße auch gedacht

Zu den Naben kann ich nichts sagen, aber ich denk' mal dass das keinen großen Unterschied machen wird.

Beim Preis hatte ich hier mal irgendwann +10% gehört. Aber das wird sich dann ja noch rausstellen.


----------



## acid-driver (29. August 2009)

dazu fällt noch der adapter weg, der kostet auch geld...


----------



## FWck (29. August 2009)

Meinst du den Adapter der bisher für die 180er Scheibe verbaut war?
Braucht man nicht auch für die 160er Scheide weiterhin einen Adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (29. August 2009)

die dart3 hat doch ne PM aufnahme. und die bremse ja auch. und bei ner 160er scheibe braucht man dann auch keinen adapter.


----------



## FWck (29. August 2009)

Achso, okay. Schau ich mir nachher mal an der Dart 3 vom Specialized an und vergleich das mal 

Aber ja, dann hast du recht. Anscheinend wurde halt größtenteils eingespart zu 2010...


----------



## meiermanni (29. August 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Ja, das gleiche hab' ich mir bei der Discgröße auch gedacht
> 
> Zu den Naben kann ich nichts sagen, aber ich denk' mal dass das keinen großen Unterschied machen wird.
> 
> Beim Preis hatte ich hier mal irgendwann +10% gehört. Aber das wird sich dann ja noch rausstellen.




Nein, Preis bleibt bei 699.
Wer sich ein Acid holt sollte dann allerdings zum 2009 Modell greifen, ist doch meist um nen Hunni gesenkt wenn die neuen da sind. Und die 20mm mehr Federweg machens 2010 ja auch nicht besser, schon gar nicht wenns trotzdem nur ne Dart ist.


----------



## Blaustich (29. August 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> (...)
> Beim Preis hatte ich hier mal irgendwann +10% gehört. Aber das wird sich dann ja noch rausstellen.



Sowas ähnliches hat mir mein Händler vor ca. einem Jahr auch gesagt.
Die meisten Hersteller hatten mit Einführung der '09er Modelle die Preise um 10% erhöht - Cube jedoch nicht, weshalb ich auch das Acid gekauft habe. Somit wäre es logisch, dass Cube die 10% jetzt bei den 2010er Modellen draufschlagen würde.
... Ein geschickter Schachzug in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise 

Edit: Ups, meiermanni war wohl schneller.


----------



## meiermanni (29. August 2009)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Sowas Ã¤hnliches hat mir mein HÃ¤ndler vor ca. einem Jahr auch gesagt.
> Die meisten Hersteller hatten mit EinfÃ¼hrung der '09er Modelle die Preise um 10% erhÃ¶ht - Cube jedoch nicht, weshalb ich auch das Acid gekauft habe. Somit wÃ¤re es logisch, dass Cube die 10% jetzt bei den 2010er Modellen draufschlagen wÃ¼rde.
> ... Ein geschickter Schachzug in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise



Oder man spart etwas an der Ausstattung und verkauft es weiterhin fÃ¼r denselben Preis

Das erste Cube mit ner vernÃ¼nftigen Gabel gibts jetzt erst ab 1000â¬(LTD Pro)


----------



## Matze27_6 (30. August 2009)

Hy!!! Verkaufe aus nem Neubike eine ungefahrene Manitou R7 MDR Super Air Absolute,100 mm weiss Disc Only.
Gabelschaft auf Cube Acid-länge gekürzt. Braucht also nur gewechselt werden und schon kann es losgehen. Neupreis für diese Ausführung ist 549,-
Mein Angebotspreis einfach erfragen...bestes Angebot geht dann raus.
Grüße...


----------



## Ronito (30. August 2009)

meiermanni schrieb:


> Oder man spart etwas an der Ausstattung und verkauft es weiterhin für denselben Preis
> 
> Das erste Cube mit ner vernünftigen Gabel gibts jetzt erst ab 1000(LTD Pro)



Zwar haben jetzt alle 100mm Federweg, aber z.B. das Analog hat stark abgenommen. Viele Komponenten sind eine Klasse schlechter. Hatte das eigentlich für meine Freundin ausgeguckt. Jetzt muss ich wohl Druck machen um das 09er noch zu kriegen. Wobei: bei H&S gibt es das Radon 5.0 zum selben Preis, klasse Sache...


----------



## RSV (30. August 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Das neue Acid ist online!
> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/acid-black_id_35828_.htm
> 
> Die Änderungen die ich gefunden habe sind:
> ...



Kurbel/Lager ist auch nur noch 4-Kant.

Die Naben sind so gut wie gar nicht gegen Dreck und Spritzwasser geschützt und somit schon erheblich schlechter.


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. August 2009)

Versteh nicht warum sie die Kurbel nicht in schwarz anbauen, dürfte ja eigentlich kein Problem darstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSV (31. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> endlich haben die mal die anleitung zur dart3 gelesen
> 
> die naben waren vorher auch schon nicht das wahre. jetzt noch schlechtere?
> 
> preis bleibt bestimmt gleich oder geht etwas nach oben...



Laut Cube haben die unabhängig von der Angabe auf der SRAM Webseite für das 80mm Modell eine Freigabe für 180mm Scheiben seitens Rock Shox.

Die Kombi gibt es ja nicht nur von Cube, sondern auch bei Red Bull Radon und Scott.


----------



## Montico (31. August 2009)

Jetzt hätte ich aber auch mal ne frage...
Habe jetzt nicht alles hier durchgelesen aber mir ist aufgefallen das das Acid sehr weit verbreitet ist...

Ich fahre momentan nen 15 Jahre altes Bike und so langsam geht da nicht mehr viel.. Fahre auch damit durch den Wald etc.. macht Spaß mit Sonde aufm Bike zum "Zielort"..

Meine frage wäre eigentlich nur welches mehr zu emfehlen ist.. zur Auswahl kommt:

Cube Acid 2009 oder das Cube Acid black anodized Midseason 2009... der Unterschied ist ja nur der Rahmen.. aber welcher ist besser?
Sind ja auch nur 30 Euro unterschied...


----------



## RSV (31. August 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Versteh nicht warum sie die Kurbel nicht in schwarz anbauen, dürfte ja eigentlich kein Problem darstellen



Da hat sich ja nix geändert, das  BlacknGrey  hatte ja auch 2009 ne silberne Kurbel.
Das CandyBlue die Schwarze, allerdings manchmal auch nicht


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. August 2009)

Ja, aber hat mich schon wieder verwundert. Ist ja kein großes Problem, Funktion bleibt ja gleich. 
Bei meinem silbernen CUBE haben sie die schwarze verbaut und an den schwarzen verbauen sie die silberne Version, würde imho besser passen wenn beides abgestimmt ist.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

Montico schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich aber auch mal ne frage...
> 
> 
> Cube Acid 2009 oder das Cube Acid black anodized Midseason 2009... der Unterschied ist ja nur der Rahmen.. aber welcher ist besser?
> Sind ja auch nur 30 Euro unterschied...




das midseason hat den besseren rahmen.


----------



## meiermanni (31. August 2009)

Hi Jungs,

wäre es sinnvoll mein Acid mit einer* Recon Race 09 aufzuwerten?
Würde ich neu für nen Hunni bekommen...

Passt die ohne Probleme?


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

nachdem was ich gerade ergoogeld habe, hat die race schon motion control dämpfung und luftfederung. 

wenn der gabelschaft passt, bau ein das teil


----------



## Blaustich (31. August 2009)

die recon race 09 fÃ¼r 100â¬??? allein deshalb wÃ¼rde ich sie schon kaufen  die kÃ¶nntest du locker fÃ¼r das 3-fache verkaufen und dir dann mit etwas verlust eine reba ordern ...

edit: sehe gerade, dass du eine reba zum verkauf anbietest - wieso dann eigentlich die recon??


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. August 2009)

meiermanni will die Recon eventuell einbauen, Acid-driver verkauft eine Reba


----------



## Blaustich (31. August 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> meiermanni will die Recon eventuell einbauen, Acid-driver verkauft eine Reba



Oh Gott ... ich hätte doch etwas länger schlafen sollen


----------



## Strati (31. August 2009)

Um hier auch mal wieder ein Bild zu zeigen...

Cube im Halleluja Steinbruch in Bielefeld:







Weitere Bilder wie gehabt auf jens-stratmann.de ...


----------



## FWck (31. August 2009)

Das ist mal ein cooles Bild 

Das Acid -ähh sorry, LTD mit Acid-Komponenten- mal richtig in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## Matze27_6 (2. September 2009)

Moin Leutz!
Hat von Euch auch schon jemand die Erfahrung gemacht das die Kolben der Stroker Ryde nicht gleichmäßig aus dem Sattel fahren, sondern den Bremsbelag schräg an die Scheibe drücken?
Auch bei neuen Belägen und perfeckt ausgerichtetem Bremssattel fahren sich die Beläge am hinteren Ende drastisch ab.
Da sich hydraulische Bremsen ja selbst nachstellen sucht sich beim Druckpunkt die Bremse natürlich die schwächste Stelle was dazu führt das nach einigem Gebrauch der hintere Teil mit genügend Abstand zur Scheibe steht, jedoch der vordere Teil des Belages stellenweise an der Scheibe schleift. Vor allem im Wiegetritt.


----------



## zippolino (2. September 2009)

bei mir stehen die beläge nicht schräg aber der eine belag ist weiter draussen als der andere. ich hab die bremsscheibe mal genau mittig ausgerichtig und die beläge beide ganz zurückgedrückt mit einem schraubendreher aber nach ein paar mal bremsen war der eine wieder weiter draussen als der andere belag

aber nun ist es erstmal bei der inspektion mal gucken ob die das geregelt kriegen


----------



## Pouki (5. September 2009)

Ja einen wunderschönen guten tach alle miteinander!

wird zeit das ich mich jetzt auch mal hier anmelden... also habe bisher ja viel hier rumgelesen! nun muss ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben. fahre seid anfang diesen jahres ebenfalls das ACID in blau. Anfangs war ich noch recht begeistert nur mitlerweile geht mir mein hobel gehörig auf die nüsse...bin eigendlich nur im gelände unterwechs und dafür ist der gute drahresel nicht gemacht. mitlerweile knackt alles was nur knacken kann...war schon 2 mal wieder beim händler nur es kehrt regelmäßig wieder.muss dazu sagen das ich 100kg wiege und das radl recht gut beanspruche aber das sollte es aus meinen augen aushalten.
zur gabel muss man nicht mehr viel sagen...ich war auch recht froh als die smart sam runtergefahren waren...jetzt fahre ich die albert und muss sagen das hier zwischen schon welten liegen!!! jetzt spare ich für ein all mountain oder enduro...ich weiß es noch nicht genau...das Stereo und das genius lachen mich sehr sehr an!

also bis denn


----------



## acid-driver (5. September 2009)

die stereos knacken mittlerweile auch schon.

würde ich nicht empfehlen 


cannondale gibt lebenslange garantie auf die rahmen bei uneingeschränktem körpergewicht.

evtl ist das etwas für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (5. September 2009)

knacken, naja fetten, knacken kommt meist von der sattelstange, vorbau, kurbel. bei mir knackt nichts mehr.

mein nächstes wird nen fritz. oder nen specialized enduro.


----------



## FWck (5. September 2009)

In der Mountainbike 9/09 ist ein Bericht über Knacken, wodurch dieses verursacht werden kann und wie man es eliminiert. Vllt da mal nachlesen und das Problem lokalisieren.

Und mein nächstes wird entweder ein AMS Comp, oder ein Stereo, kommt drauf an wie viel Geld ich bis dahin hab 

Mfg


----------



## Strati (7. September 2009)

Meins hat auch geknackt, alles mal wieder richtig schön sauber gemacht und gefettet und ordentlich angezogen = knacken weg...

...ich muss heute mal mein Rad putzen:







Tourbericht und weitere Bilder wie immer auf jens-stratmann.de


----------



## Fabian93 (7. September 2009)

Die Sattelposition tut ja weh


----------



## Strati (7. September 2009)

Wo? Ich fahr so eigentlich "immer" - auf der Scala auf Höhe 5!


----------



## Cheres (7. September 2009)

Ich glaub er meinte ned die Sattelhöhe, sondern den Winkel, in dem du deinen Sattel montiert hast. Sprich zur Nase hin steigend, was dann vermutlich auf gewisse Teile drückt.


----------



## Strati (7. September 2009)

Ah, daher meine potentielle Impotenz? Mmmh, das Bike steht schief, wie sollte der Sattel denn stehen???


----------



## Michaone (7. September 2009)

wenn dir die Eier dabei net einschlafen is ja alles ok


----------



## meiermanni (7. September 2009)

Heute ist mir an der Ampel der Bremszug (ab)gerissen. War ein "schönes" Gefühl fast zu krepieren

Ich meine klar, es ist ein Einsteigerbike und sicherlich nicht mit den hochwertigsten Komponenten ausgestattet. Aber sowas ist mir in einem Jahrzehnt davor mit Baumarkträdern nie passiert.

Kann ich Cube da nicht auf Fahrlässigkeit oder so verklagen?
Ich saß erst ein halbes Dutzend mal auf dem Rad, das war ganz neu. Bremsintensität war vielleicht 60-70% in der Situation. Ich fahre nur Stadt, kann also auch nicht heizen wie ein Blöder und eine Vollbremsung hinlegen nach der anderen(falls vielleicht einer auf die Idee käme ich hätte einen materialmordenden Fahrstil). 

Möchte nicht wissen was passiert wäre wenn der Sattel optimal eingestellt wäre, so konnte ich es noch irgendwie abfangen bevor mich einer über den Haufen fährt.

Naja morgen mal bei Emporon und Cube anrufen.

Ist so etwas ein Grund das Rad komplett zurückzugeben und mein Geld wiederzuverlangen?
Ich besteige ungern wieder solch eine Schrottkarre, die nach kurzer Zeit und wenig Beanspruchung total versagt! Dabei ist mir total mulmig. Wollte noch etwas älter als 21 werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (7. September 2009)

> Heute ist mir an der Ampel der Bremszug (ab)gerissen. War ein "schönes" Gefühl fast zu krepieren




Also ich kann dein Bedenken zum Bike nun verstehen, da würde ich mal ein telefonat mit Cube führen,ist besser als mails.

Bist du sicher das die Bremsleitung unbeschädigt war?(musst nicht du gewesen sein,jeand dran händen geblieben,geknickt etc.)

Also meine Stroker ist zum Glück noch ganz,trotz einer nicht materialschonenden Fahrweise.


----------



## Cheres (7. September 2009)

Strati schrieb:


> Ah, daher meine potentielle Impotenz? Mmmh, das Bike steht schief, wie sollte der Sattel denn stehen???



Hm, stimmt, seh ich auch jetzt erst, dass es ja etwas schief steht. Naja prinzipiell hat Michaone recht.
Ich hatte meinen Sattel mal versehentlich auch so eingestellt gehabt, dass er zur Nase hin nach oben ging, was ich aber auch bereits nach ca. 15 km zu spüren bekam. Kein schönes Gefühl.  Nun hab ich ihn genau waagerecht und hab seit dem keine Beschwerden mehr.


----------



## meiermanni (7. September 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dein Bedenken zum Bike nun verstehen, da würde ich mal ein telefonat mit Cube führen,ist besser als mails.
> 
> Bist du sicher das die Bremsleitung unbeschädigt war?(musst nicht du gewesen sein,jeand dran händen geblieben,geknickt etc.)
> 
> Also meine Stroker ist zum Glück noch ganz,trotz einer nicht materialschonenden Fahrweise.



Nein war alles in Ordnung, direkt am Bremseingang ist ist es gerissen.
Dabei bin ich nur von einer roten Ampel zur nächsten(30 Meter Weg, hatte vleicht 15-20km/h drauf, also bin echt geschockt.

Werde dann erstmal bei Cube anrufen und schildern und denen gleich mitteilen, dass ich keine Lust auf das Rad habe auch wenn der Schaden behoben wird(ist halt Kopfsache), vielleicht sprechen die dann mit Emporon(da hab ichs gekauft) und ich bekomme schnell und leicht mein Geld zurück.
Wird aber wohl eher nicht so kommen.

Daher meine Frage: Gibt es unterschiedliche Arten von Bremsleitungen, hochwertigere, vielleicht sogar aus einem anderen Stoff(sprich reissfestere, steifere)?

Und ich hoffe nicht das Emporon überhaupt auf die Gedanken kommt mir die Reparatur in Rechnung zu stellen, falls nicht, bin ich doch rechtlich dafür nicht zur Tasche zu beten oder? Solch ein Mangel sollte doch kostenfrei behoben werden?
Und kann ich verlangen das gleich die andere Bremsleitung präventiv mit gewechselt wird?


----------



## Pouki (8. September 2009)

Oh man... das wärs ja noch! Habe mein radel mal wieder zum händler gebracht um das knacken zu beseitigen, reinigen hat nix gebracht!!!
aber es knackkelt schon wieder munter vor sich hin...und jetzt höre ich das problem mit der bremse...kann nur hoffen das es ein einzelfall ist denn ich beanspruche die bremse schon recht gut (105kg) und wenn mir das ding reissen würde dann würde ich sicher nicht so glimpflich davon kommen! puh...das muss ich schnell wieder verdrängen, sonst ist nix mehr mit waghalsigen einlagen!
denke aber nicht das du dein geld zurück bekommen wirst, wenn du glück hast wird dir nen neuer zug reingepeitscht und du kannst damit dann sehen wo du bleibst!

gruss


----------



## FWck (8. September 2009)

Also mit der Bremse hab' ich jetzt auch bei dir das erste Mal gehört dass so etwas gravierendes passiert. Was ich aber auch stark hoffen will!
Mit dem Geld würd ichs einfach probieren, weil so etwas kann ja nicht angehen und eigentlich auch nicht durch Verschleiß oder falsche Handhabung hervortreten. Von daher in meinen Augen ein klarer Fall von Garantie.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Tafkas (8. September 2009)

Was war denn mit der zweiten Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (8. September 2009)

Also zurückgeben,das wird nix,bin ich mir ziehmlich sicher.

Bist auch der Einzige vom dem ich etwas derartiges über die Bremse gehört hab.....
Würde mal auf einen Montagefehler oder eine Beschädigung an der Bruchstelle tippen.....


----------



## meiermanni (8. September 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Also mit der Bremse hab' ich jetzt auch bei dir das erste Mal gehört dass so etwas gravierendes passiert. Was ich aber auch stark hoffen will!
> Mit dem Geld würd ichs einfach probieren, weil so etwas kann ja nicht angehen und eigentlich auch nicht durch Verschleiß oder falsche Handhabung hervortreten. Von daher in meinen Augen ein klarer Fall von Garantie.
> 
> Mfg
> Fabian



Naja eigentlich bin ich bis den Vorfall mit der Bremse und das Kettenrattern in den unteren Gängen zufrieden mit dem Rad.

Meint ihr ich kann drauf bestehen das beide Bremsleitungen kostenlos gegen 2 andere, natürlich hochwertigere getauscht werden?
Sollte doch eigentlich drin sein nach solch einem Vorfall.

Habe heute extra nochmal mir die Rissstelle genau angeguckt, ist definitiv Meterialriss ohne Fremdeinwirken(ausser meine Bremsbetätigung). War vorher beim Training bei McFit und bei den Idioten die da rumlaufen könnte sich durchaus mal nen Scherz erlaubt haben, war jedoch nicht so.


----------



## Magic.D (11. September 2009)

So Leute wollte mich auch mal kurz zu Wort melden und sagen das ich am Montag mein Cube Acid bekomme!
Will damit nächstes Jahr die 24h im Landschaftspark Duisburg fahren.

Werde auch sofort ein Bild hochladen

Hab noch nen Poison Fully falls einer interesse hat...


----------



## Sasch60 (11. September 2009)

Kein schönes Szenario. Acid 2009:


----------



## pinocchi0 (11. September 2009)

wer klaut denn eine dart 3 ? ohman. tut mir echt leid für dich.


----------



## ChristophC (11. September 2009)

Arghs, da wird man ja sauer wenn man sowas sieht...

Mit der Dart das ist ja halb so wild, ein guter Grund umzurüsten... aber sogar die Bremsen gestohlen, da hat jemand sein Bike oder sein Ersatzteillager aufgerüstet.

Gibts da was von der Versicherung?


----------



## acid-driver (11. September 2009)

na wenn du dagegen versichert bist, gibts was von der versicherung. das musst du am besten wissen . bei den meisten versicherungen ist diebstahl in der hausratversicherung mit drin.

hey und dann kannst du dir gleich ne richtige gabel kaufen, hätte da zufällig eine 

ist das laufrad auch weg?


----------



## Sasch60 (11. September 2009)

Diese Ratte hat ordentlich zugelangt. Ich dachte tagsüber reicht es wenn man mit Abus Granit und Sicherheitskabel sichert. Aber die werden immer dreister. 

Wie das so ist mit einer Versicherung. Man schiebt das solange vor sich her, bis man eine bräuchte. Bei meiner Hausrat sind Räder natürlich nicht abgedeckt.


----------



## acid-driver (11. September 2009)

so leid es mir tut, dann wird sie wohl auch nichts ersetzen 

ich habe mir fÃ¼r die stadt ein 50â¬ rad von der caritas-werkstatt gekauft. das wurde seit 6 jahren nicht angerÃ¼hrt


----------



## Sasch60 (11. September 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> so leid es mir tut, dann wird sie wohl auch nichts ersetzen


Außer dem Mitleidsbonus 



acid-driver schrieb:


> ich habe mir für die stadt ein 50 rad von der caritas-werkstatt gekauft. das wurde seit 6 jahren nicht angerührt


Meins ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt kaputt gewesen. 

Teile sind aber schon bestellt. Wenn ichs wieder aufgebaut habe lade ich mal ein paar Pics hoch. Und das Acid bekommt ne Versicherung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## In-Nomine (11. September 2009)

Man das mit deinem Bike tut mir echt leid !! Ne Dart 3 zu Rippen ist ja eigentlich schon ein Armutszeugnis.

BTW: Ich hab mein Acid gerad aufgerüstet und hab ne Dart3 zuviel !

Wenn also jemand von euch interesse an dem HIGHTEC Gerät hat.. PN an mich ... 

Ist ja evtl fürn 2. Bike zu gebrauchen !!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## acid-driver (11. September 2009)

steht doch rockshox drauf. muss gut sein 

mach dir am besten einen suntour aufkleber auf die neue gabel. und den rahmen labelst du um auf mckanzie


----------



## FWck (11. September 2009)

Was hast du denn für ne Gabel eingbaut statt der Dart 3?

Und wennmöglich noch ein kurzer Bericht wies sich jetzt fährt.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## In-Nomine (11. September 2009)

Reba Team 2009

Der erste Fahreindruck ist überragend, kann sie allerdings erst nächstes WE richtig "fahren" da ich  zur Zeit im Ausland bin und das ohne Bike ! :-heul:


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (12. September 2009)

Hier mal mein Acid als es noch sauber war


----------



## Strati (12. September 2009)

Hier auch mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Acid in Action:






Neben der Treppe gibt es übrigens auch einen Trail:






Weitere Bilder und Wegbeschreibung wie immer auf jens-stratmann.de


----------



## EgoShooter (13. September 2009)

Hy hy

Ich wollt mal wieder bescheid sagen, dass wenn jemand ein Acid im Raum Berlin oder Ostfriesland vrkaufen will, sich bei mir melden soll! ^^

Mfg EgoShooter


----------



## Magic.D (14. September 2009)

Hab mein Acid Heute abgeholt 
Und man glaubt es kaum nach ca 1,5km hat mich ein Auto angefahren!
Mir ist nix passiert und em Rad auch nicht war nur ne kleine 8 drin die sofort wieder rausgemacht wurde!
Aber ich bekomme auf kosten von der Firma von der ich angefahren wurde noch nen neues Laufrad gesponsort!!!

Hier ein Bild:


----------



## pinocchi0 (14. September 2009)

schmerzensgeld, defekt am fahrrad = cube LTD Race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic.D (14. September 2009)

Ja Ok so hätte man es auch machen können aber der Typ tat mir leid der war voll am zittern und hat sich tausendmal entschuldigt...
Außerdem habe ich daran nicht so schnell gedacht in dem moment


----------



## bibo0207 (14. September 2009)

so,hier mein acid.habe es im juni bekommen.einwenig gebasteltund schon ist es für meine ansprüche mehr als genug.bis auf die smartsam`s,3mal platt auf 200km,vielleicht ja nur pech.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAeGDYWR-Ys"]YouTube - cube acid 2009 update[/ame]


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (15. September 2009)

Das mit den Smart Sams ist kein Pech, in 180km hatte ich auch drei Platten


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2009)

also wenn du ein neues laufrad bekommst würde ich mir aber was anständiges aufbauen lassen.

240s nabe mit ztr flow oder sowas. dann hast du was leichtes, breites, was du mit in deine nächsten 20 bikes nehmen kannst


----------



## FWck (15. September 2009)

Ich kann gar nicht verstehen was bei euch mit den Smart Sma's los ist...
Bei mir halten die schon 500km ohne einen Platten! (Und nein, ich bin kaum Asphalt gefahren )


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2009)

meine hatten auch platten ohne ende...

ich war echt verwundert, dass bei mir keine schwalbe-schläuche drin waren sondern irgendwelche billig teile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (15. September 2009)

Das hab' ich bisher noch nicht nachgeschaut. Ich hab auch bei jeder Tour drauf gewartet, nachdem ich ja hier so gewarnt wurde. Aber wie gesagt, 500km ohne Platten.


----------



## Fabian93 (15. September 2009)

Also ich hatte in einer Woche mit den Smart Sams auch mehrere Platte,mit den Alberts seit 1200km ohne Plattfuß


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (15. September 2009)

bei mir waren Schwalbe Schläuche drin...

btw: Hey Fabian bist du der Fabian aus AF und PCGHX?


----------



## bibo0207 (15. September 2009)

habe jetzt schwalbe dh-schläuche drin,mal sehen


----------



## FWck (17. September 2009)

So, hier auch mal ein paar 'Action'-Fotos von mir:













Und das alles mit den Smart Sams, die nach wie vor halten 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## zippolino (17. September 2009)

bei mir auch kein problem mit den smart sams , in 1500 km nur einen platten und da bin ich durch glas gefahren


----------



## coldberg (19. September 2009)

l0rd0fthe1337 schrieb:


> Das mit den Smart Sams ist kein Pech, in 180km hatte ich auch drei Platten





Hi, 
ich habe über 3000 km gefahren und noch nie Platte gehabt,


schöne Grusse


Tomi


----------



## domi79 (21. September 2009)

so nun das ergebnis nach meinen letzten umbauten...


----------



## bibo0207 (21. September 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte in einer Woche mit den Smart Sams auch mehrere Platte,mit den Alberts seit 1200km ohne Plattfuß



was sagst du zu der R7?habe die selbe gabel drin,macht mir einen instabilen eindruck.


----------



## zippolino (21. September 2009)

domi79 schrieb:


> so nun das ergebnis nach meinen letzten umbauten...


wow sieht nicht schlecht aus die bilder in deiner galerie...

du hast vieles erneuert aber die DART 3 gabel willst du drinne lassen oder was?

die würde ich auch noch tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronito (22. September 2009)

Mein Acid im Urlaub:









Ich überlege die Reba auf 100mm stellen zu lassen. Hat jemand Langzeiterfahrungen mit 100mm am Acid?


----------



## acid-driver (22. September 2009)

jo, klappt


----------



## Ronito (22. September 2009)

Kurz und knackig. 

Bin gespannt ob die knapp 2cm noch was hübsches erbringen können.


----------



## domi79 (23. September 2009)

zippolino schrieb:


> wow sieht nicht schlecht aus die bilder in deiner galerie...
> 
> du hast vieles erneuert aber die DART 3 gabel willst du drinne lassen oder was?
> 
> die würde ich auch noch tauschen



ich möchte eine starrgabel einbauen wenn ich trial fahre. ansonsten nehm ich die dart 3 zum gelände fahren. da reicht die völlig aus. zum trial fahren ist sie zu schwer...


----------



## Fabian93 (23. September 2009)

Ein Acid als trial

Das ist doch mal wirklich abseits des Einsatzgebietes...


----------



## domi79 (23. September 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Ein Acid als trial
> 
> Das ist doch mal wirklich abseits des Einsatzgebietes...




das denken viele aber lies dir den text von der seite http://www.bike-show.de/fahrtechnik/  mal durch. es geht auch mit nem mtb ;-)

http://www.back-to-trial.de


----------



## steam25 (23. September 2009)

heute morgen in essen geklaut 
aus dem privat haus raus.es war hinter 2 verschlossenen türen!








ich bete zu gott das der dieb dumm genug ist und mit den lichtern in den felgen durch die gegend gurkt und jemand von euch 
(besser ich selbst) 
den dabei sieht. 
fall ja, bitte direkt übern haufen fahren und / oder bewusstlos prügeln. 
ich bin 24h bereit ihm noch mehr einzuschenken.

hinweise oder ideen per PM oder unter der nummer : 017648841775


an das klauschwein: 

"ich will das rad nicht zurück ich hol mir von der versicherung ein neues aber ich hoffe du fährst dich damit tot. denk an mich wenn dich hoffentlich ein LKW überfährt!"


----------



## FWck (23. September 2009)

Ohh man shit! Echt unglaublich wie viele Bikes geklaut werden, da kriegt man echt agressionen 

Aber mein Beilied Steam!


----------



## Fabian93 (23. September 2009)

> heute morgen in essen geklaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da krieg ichs kotzen,Acids scheinen bei Dieben ja beliebt zu sein....
Wurd sonst noch was mitgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strati (23. September 2009)

Hoffentlich gut versichert, Beileid! Aber bei den "Werbebildern" auch kein Wunder, ich meine, auf den Bildern sieht es aus wieder der Porsche unter den Rädern


----------



## steam25 (23. September 2009)

versichert binich. aber trotzdem ist es nervig.
bin aus berlin. und nur zum arbeiten in essen. daher wusste keiner wo das bike steht. offenbar muss mir jemand gefolgt sein oder einer aus der firma hier.
wie auch immer hab ein kopfgeld ausgesetzt. nicht für die rückgabe des bikes. sondern adresse vom dieb


----------



## zippolino (23. September 2009)

also es stand in der firma wo jeder mitarbeiter zugang hat oder wie?


----------



## acid-driver (23. September 2009)

stand doch oben...privathaus...


----------



## Icebreaker84 (24. September 2009)

Das ist echt ärgerlich, mein Acid wurde vor 3 Monaten auch geklaut (war 1 Monat alt).
Habe jetzt zwar ein neues, aber trotzdem sowas ist echt mies.
Schau einfach vermehrt bei Ebay,HeißerDraht örtliche Anzeigen und evtl. Flohmarkt vor Ort oder so nach evtl. hast ja Glück.
Ice


----------



## JackOeder (26. September 2009)

So, nun, da der Aufbau endlich fertig ist, mein Acid (sorry wegen der Pedale, aber momentan darf meine Freundin damit fahren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berni_95 (26. September 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/3/1/0/7/_/large/IMG_0456.JPG

ich habe das Cube Acid 08 in Green n´ White seit anfang diesen Jahres und fahre seit dem regelmäßig (2-3 mal pro Woche) MTB.
Und ich bin super zufrieden (obwohl so ein Fully auch nicht schlecht wäre).

Martin


----------



## FWck (26. September 2009)

@ JackOeder: Respekt! Da hast du echt was tolles aus nem Acid gemacht.  
Was istn das für ne Fox-Gabel?

Wenn du willst können wir tauschen, meins hat dann auch die Klick-Pedale 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## JackOeder (26. September 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> @ JackOeder: Respekt! Da hast du echt was tolles aus nem Acid gemacht.
> Was istn das für ne Fox-Gabel?
> 
> Wenn du willst können wir tauschen, meins hat dann auch die Klick-Pedale
> ...



Das ist eine Fox F80 RL - passt leider farblich nicht 100%ig zum Bike, aber erfüllt ihren Zweck optimal 

Tauschen werd ich nach der ganzen Aufbau-Arbeit nicht, aber ich empfehle dir regelmäßige Blicke in den Bikemarkt - da gibts schöne Teile für gute Preise


----------



## FWck (26. September 2009)

Naja, in dem Fall macht das mit der Farbe nichts.  Fährt sich bestimmt richtig gut, oder? 

Ja, aber bevor mein Acid getunt wird mit viel Geld, kommt erst ein andres Bike (Fully) her. Aber trotzdem steht das Angebot mit dem Tauschen noch 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## HappyGhost (27. September 2009)

*So jetzt wil ich auch mal mein neues Bike zeigen, ist zwar nichts besonderes aber wenigstens ein Cube*


----------



## Berni_95 (27. September 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/3/1/0/7/_/large/SchmutzigesRad00201.jpg

das ist mein Acid 08 ein wenig dreckig


----------



## Berni_95 (27. September 2009)




----------



## Berni_95 (27. September 2009)

und an meiner Sonntags Tour bin ich den Wasserstein runtergefahren und haben einpaar Fotos gemacht


----------



## Berni_95 (27. September 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/3/1/0/7/_/large/P106025201.jpg


----------



## Berni_95 (27. September 2009)

Hallo ihr, 

ich habe ein cube acid 2008 wie oben abgebildet ist.
ich wollte euch fragen ob man auf mein acid einen 2.4 fat albert raufschrauben kann?
und was kostet der reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaone (27. September 2009)

vorne ja hinten wirds eng...

Preis= gebs bei google ein


----------



## acid-driver (27. September 2009)

ganz klares nein. 

die felge ist mal viel zu schmal für den reifen. in den hinterbau bekommst du ihn eh nicht...

ach ja. reifen schraubt man nicht


----------



## Fabian93 (27. September 2009)

> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ich habe ein cube acid 2008 wie oben abgebildet ist.
> ich wollte euch fragen ob man auf mein acid einen 2.4 fat albert raufschrauben kann?
> und was kostet der reifen?



Wozu das denn?
Okay,die Smart Sams hab ich auch direkt runtergeschmissen,aber die fat Alberts sind doch ein wenig übers Ziel hinaus.
Mach Nobby´s etc. drauf


----------



## MasterOne (28. September 2009)

Hi all, mein 2009er Acid ist auch sehr schön zu fahren doch eines nervt mich etwas, ich habe das Gefühl das die Kette immer lauter rattert, es kann doch nicht sein das mein Billig Baumarkt Trekking wesentlich leiser ist beim treten auf dem Ritzel.

Läuft sich das noch ein und wird leiser ? 
kann ich da was gegen machen ?

mfg


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. September 2009)

Meinst du dass sie quietscht oder rasselt? Dagegen hilft nur schmieren 
Die Ketten von Baumarkträdern sind wahrscheinlich von einem Fettmantel überzogen der dann nur unnötig Schmutz anzieht. 
Falls die Kette irgendwo schleift dann Schaltung neu einstellen, Anleitungen gibt es hier im Forum und im Netz.

Wenn alles gut geschmiert und eingestellt ist hört man nichts 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Strati (28. September 2009)

Ich war dann auch mal wieder im Wald, etwas spielen...






Weitere Bilder und der Tourbericht wie immer hier : klick


----------



## MasterOne (28. September 2009)

Ja genau es Rasselt mir zu laut hinten, ist alles gut eingestellt und die Kette ist an den Gliedern geölt, trotzdem höre ich dieses trrrrrrr, schleifen tut da auch nichts.

Dick einfetten würde es bistimmt leiser machen aber das möchte ich nicht,da brauch ich sonst in nem Jahr neue Kette und Ritzel.

Müssen die Ritzel auch geschmiert sein, oder nur die Ketteglieder ?


----------



## zippolino (28. September 2009)

wann wurde denn die kette das letze mal gereinigt und anschliessend geschmiert?

das sollte man alle paar hundert km mal machen oder spätestens wenn es rasselt


----------



## FWck (28. September 2009)

Wie viele Klometer hat dein Rad denn schon?
Wenn es noch neu ist (und du schreibst ja dass du ein 09er Modell hast) ist es ja in einem gewissen Bereich normal, dass sich alle Komponenten noch einmal etwas nachstellen. Von daher evtl. einfach mal einen Service machen lassen (Natürlich jedoch sinnlos wenn du schon 500 km drauf hast).

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (28. September 2009)

Normalerweise reicht es schon wenn man die (saubere) Kette durch ein öliges Tuch zieht. zur Not vll noch die Schaltröllchen (die kleinen Zahnräder vom Schaltwerk) ölen.


----------



## domi79 (28. September 2009)

Berni_95 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ich habe ein cube acid 2008 wie oben abgebildet ist.
> ich wollte euch fragen ob man auf mein acid einen 2.4 fat albert raufschrauben kann?
> und was kostet der reifen?



also ich hatte einen racing ralph 2.4 hinten drauf und ich muss sagen das ich ihn nach 14 tagen wieder runter gehauen hab. wenn deine felge ein wenig verzogen ist schleift er an jeder ecke...


----------



## acid-driver (28. September 2009)

ich denke, das rasseln ist der freilauf...


----------



## MasterOne (28. September 2009)

Der Freilauf + die Kette auf den Zähnen,man hört es laut wenn man an Gebäuden vorbeifährt und dabei tritt. trrrrrrrrrr.....

Eine gewisse Lautstärke ist ja normal aber es kommt mir halt ganz schön laut vor .

Erstinspektion hatte ich erst vor 4 Tagen.

Übrigens ist es normal das bei drehendem Hinterrad ohne zu treten ich das Rattern vom Freilauf überhaupt nicht höre ? Also nur manchmal kommt es ganz leise durch sonst ist überwiegend stille.


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. September 2009)

kommt es unter last ? also wenn ich in meinem reaction reintrete bei einem hohen gang und dann kann ich zusehen wie sich der rahmen verbiegt und es entstehen minimale schleifgeräusche, ansonsten ist es still.


----------



## acid-driver (28. September 2009)

evtl ist die schaltung zu nah am ritzel. (stichwort b-screw)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterOne (28. September 2009)

Ich mach ma morgen im Tageslicht ein kleines Video und lade es bei Youtube hoch dann könntet ihr es anschauen und hören was ich mein.
Oder ich mach jetzt ma eins, lade es gleich hoch.

Ahh mist geht gerade nicht bei Youtube, mache es dann morgen.


----------



## MasterOne (29. September 2009)

Irgendwie funktioniert der Upload bei YouTube seit gestern nicht mehr.

Die Tage poste ich es wenn es wieder geht.


----------



## Strati (30. September 2009)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Acid (oder sollte ich es doch LTD Rahmen mit Acid Komponenten nennen?) - habe testweise ein Garmin eTrex Vista sowie ein iPhone mit Outdoor Mountainbike Halter am Lenker ... 






Hier mal wieder an der neuen Lieblingsstelle im Teutoburger Wald:


----------



## Matze27_6 (30. September 2009)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> Bike meiner Freundin, vielen Dank an Khujand



Hat Khujand Dir das so zweifarbig gepulvert??? Sieht Hammer aus!!


----------



## zippolino (2. Oktober 2009)

was könnt ihr mir für bremsbeläge empfehlen?
mir ist leider Öl draufgekommen und die bremsen nicht mehr so richtig nun, mit abschleifen und reinigen hab ich es auch schon versucht...


----------



## FWck (4. Oktober 2009)

Rockshox Reba SL 100mm oder Manitou R7 Elite/MRD 100mm? Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?

Und, was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Manitous? Welche sollte man hiervon wählen?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## acid-driver (4. Oktober 2009)

ich hab nur erfahrungen mit der reba gesammelt. 
die ist richtig gut. 
kann man bis 210mm scheibe fahren und ist immer noch steif wie sonst nix...

habe das vergnügen, meine bald wieder einbauen zu können


----------



## FWck (4. Oktober 2009)

Dann werd' ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einer machen. (War auch mein Favorit) Die gibt's ja auch als SL ab etwa 330,-â¬.
Ich such' auch zur Zeit immer nach 100mm. Bei 80mm oder 100mm sind 100mm die richtige Entscheidung, oder?

In was baust'n deine wieder ein?


----------



## acid-driver (4. Oktober 2009)

meine hat uturn, von daher war mir das egal. bin aber meist mit 100mm gefahren. 

kommt in mein winter HT. drössiger irgendwas superlight series...


----------



## FWck (5. Oktober 2009)

Achso okay. Bist du auch für die Eröffnung des Drössinger-Forums verantwortlich? 

Noch jemand andere Erfahrungen zum Reba oder R7?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

nee, hab ich zufällig gestern mal gesehen 

kommt mir ganz gelegen


----------



## zippolino (5. Oktober 2009)

zippolino schrieb:


> was könnt ihr mir für bremsbeläge empfehlen?
> mir ist leider Öl draufgekommen und die bremsen nicht mehr so richtig nun, mit abschleifen und reinigen hab ich es auch schon versucht...


?


----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

bremse?


----------



## zippolino (5. Oktober 2009)

Hayes Stroker Ryde hydr. Discbrake (180mm)


----------



## Fabian93 (5. Oktober 2009)

> was könnt ihr mir für bremsbeläge empfehlen?
> mir ist leider Öl draufgekommen und die bremsen nicht mehr so richtig nun, mit abschleifen und reinigen hab ich es auch schon versucht...



Naja ganz normale neue passende Bremsbeläge,wenn es dir wert ist die sintermetall...


----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

da kostet ja n satz neuer beläge so viel wie woanders ne ganze bremse


----------



## FWck (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie viel kostet denn ein neuer original Bremsbelag?
mMn ist die Stroker Ryde ja ehh nicht so das Optimum, vor allem in Sachen Fading...


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich überlege im Moment auch die Bremse zu wechseln. Ist die Magura Julie HP für das 2009er Midseason zu empfehlen?


----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

joah, hp kann was. hat ja die louise zangen. 

allerdings in 160/160, nech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (5. Oktober 2009)

Was habt ihr gegen die Stroker?
Richtig eingebremst,schleiffrei montiert etc. isses doch eine klasse Bremse für den Preis.
Tipp:Bremsgriff weiter richtung Lenkermitte anbringen,dann braucht ihr nur einen Finger...


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (5. Oktober 2009)

Also meine Stroker Ryde hat starkes Fading, schleift und quietscht. Neu montiert usw, alles gemacht 

@acid-driver: Warum in 160/160? Ich wollte eigentlich die 180/180er nehmen, was sind die Vor- bzw. Nachteile?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

weil: dart3


----------



## FWck (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Dart3 hat nur eine Freigabe für maximal 160mm. Cube verbaut ja allerdings auch selber 180mm, oder hat dies zumindest bis letztes Jahr getan ('09er Modelle). Auch der Rahmen ist offiziell nur bis 160mm Freigegeben. An die Dart3 180mm ranzumachen hätt' ich kein Problem, beim Rahmen ist das wieder eine Garantiefrage. Von daher würde ich einfach die 180/160-Kombi beibehalten.

Die Vorteile der größeren Scheiben sind natürlich bessere Bremsleistung (ich denke nur marginal) und eine bessere Hitzeableitung.

Und, ich habe nichts gegen die Bremse, bei mir ist sie richtig montiert, nichts schleift und so stimmt auch die Bremspower. Das Einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe ist die hohe Fadinganfälligkeit und der damit starke Verlust an Bremskraft.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (6. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Erklärungen 

Werde mir dann die 180/160er Kombo kaufen

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## acid-driver (6. Oktober 2009)

ist ja deine gabel, die bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (6. Oktober 2009)

@Acid-Driver: Aber wenn Cube das selber so verkauft, wird das doch schon passen. Ich mein, wenn damit 1000e Gabelbrüche vorlägen hätte Cube das 2009 nicht so verkauft. Von daher sehe zumindest ICH ein sehr geringes Risiko. Und eig auch kein Garantieproblem, da serienmäßig so verbaut!

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## acid-driver (6. Oktober 2009)

naja, macht was ihr wollt^^

ICH würds halt nicht machen


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich werds riskieren und euch dann berichten


----------



## FWck (6. Oktober 2009)

No risk no fun, oder so


----------



## zippolino (6. Oktober 2009)

na klar kann man das machen es wurde ja 2009 offiziell verkauft

aber sucht mal im forum da sieht man das mit einer 180er scheibe nur wenige zehntel millimeter abstand zwischen bremsscheibe und gabel sein


----------



## MasterOne (6. Oktober 2009)

@ ChristophC dein Vorbau gefällt mir wieviel mm hat der ??

Mir ist der 110mm Vorbau auch viel zu lang, da braucht man ja Affenarme.
Hätte da einen in Sicht mit 30° steigung nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob ich 70 oder 60mm nehmen soll, muss ja bestellen.

Mir ist aufgefallen das meine Smart Sam´s beide nicht gerade sind und etwas eiern, sieht aus wie ne 8 ist aber definitif der Mantel, habt Ihr das auch ?

Das Kettenrasseln ist bei mir denke ich nur ne Schmiergeschichte.

Hatte neulich bösen Platten , Freundin brachte mir Flickzeug von Rossman mit (Prophete) kauft das bloß nicht, sind eckige Flicken die nicht richtig halten.

Musste mir extra nen neuen Schlauch wegen dem Müll kaufen, da gibt es so einen tollen 95 Gramm Schlauch von Schwalbe.

Übrigens ein Tip von meinem Schrauber  Kette mit 10W40 Motoröl ölen, ist günstig und unschlagbar gut.
Dart 3 macht sich mit Nähmaschinenöl auch ganz gut.


----------



## acid-driver (6. Oktober 2009)

MasterOne schrieb:


> Kette mit Motoröl ölen



mach ich auch schon seit langem so


----------



## FWck (6. Oktober 2009)

Für die Kette nehm' ich immer Rostlöser. Auch ein wirklich gutes Ergebnis.



> aber sucht mal im forum da sieht man das mit einer 180er scheibe nur wenige zehntel millimeter abstand zwischen bremsscheibe und gabel sein



Das ist aber auch bei 160mm nicht viel anders. Auch da ist nur wenig Platz.


Mfg
Fabian


----------



## zippolino (6. Oktober 2009)

MasterOne schrieb:


> Hatte neulich bösen Platten , Freundin brachte mir Flickzeug von Rossman mit (Prophete) kauft das bloß nicht, sind eckige Flicken die nicht richtig halten.


die schwarz oragenen von TIP TOP sind am besten


----------



## Tafkas (7. Oktober 2009)

MasterOne schrieb:


> Hatte neulich bösen Platten , Freundin brachte mir Flickzeug von Rossman mit (Prophete) kauft das bloß nicht, sind eckige Flicken die nicht richtig halten.


Im Decathlon kosten zwei MTB-Schläuche 2,50 EUR. Wer flickt denn bei einem Schlauchpreis von 1,25 EUR noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (7. Oktober 2009)

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, was SchlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r 1,25â¬ taugen, oder ob es da nicht doch mit der Zeit gÃ¼nstiger bleibt zu flicken...


----------



## acid-driver (7. Oktober 2009)

schlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r 1,25 wÃ¼rde ich mir auch nicht ans rad bauen...

gabel fÃ¼r 500â¬ nachrÃ¼sten aber keine schlÃ¤uche kaufen wollen 

ich bin jetzt mal umgestiegen auf conti, somit habe ich endlich garkein schwalbeprodukt mehr am rad. JUHU


----------



## FWck (7. Oktober 2009)

So großer Schwalbe-Gegner?


----------



## acid-driver (7. Oktober 2009)

jep


----------



## Tafkas (7. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> schläuche für 1,25 würde ich mir auch nicht ans rad bauen...


Bis jetzt noch keinen Platten mit den Billigschläuchen. An mein LTD Race passen die leider nicht, da dort ein Sclaverand-Ventil vorausgesetzt wird.


----------



## MasterOne (8. Oktober 2009)

Kommt drauf an was die wiegen.

Wenn man nicht aufpasst hat man ruck zuck nach Schläuche wechsel, Mäntel wächsel etc 1 Kilo mehr am Bike.


----------



## MasterOne (9. Oktober 2009)

Jungs,

heut knackte es durch meinen halben Rahmen beim Treten, 10min. später beim treten knackte es wieder kurz hörbar und spürbar durch den halben Rahmen.

Ist es das Tretlager ? 
Kann ich es nachziehen lassen ?

mfg


----------



## Der alte Sack (9. Oktober 2009)

ooh, ohhh - da ist was "abkorrodiert"


----------



## ChristophC (10. Oktober 2009)

MasterOne schrieb:


> @ ChristophC dein Vorbau gefällt mir wieviel mm hat der ??



So! Kein Inet wegen Umzug, jetzt bin ich wieder da...

60mm hat der Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (10. Oktober 2009)

das acid hat die billige 440er kurbel. da einfach mal mit nem inbus die beiden schrauben nachziehen.

was soll da btw korrodieren?


----------



## Scotti Jot (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
habe eine ganz kurze Frage, die sich nicht unbedingt auf das Acid bezihet, aber da ich eines habe, schreibe ich es mal hier rein. 
Seit einem geringem Zeitraum, kann ich nur noch die 4 oder 5 ersten Gänge nutzen. Wenn ich weiterschalte passiert nichts. nachdem ich den letzten benutzbaren Gang reinschlate und dann nochmal schalte, geht es sehr leichtgängig. 
Ist bestimmt eine einstellungssache, aber leider bin ich im Fahrrad technischen Bereich noch nicht sehr fortgeschritten - leider. 

Mfg
johannes


----------



## acid-driver (11. Oktober 2009)

Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt eine einstellungssache



richtig


----------



## Scotti Jot (11. Oktober 2009)

Danke, eine Erklärung _wie_ ich es richtig einstelle, wäre hilfreich  
Wie gesagt, muss noch viel lernen.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Oktober 2009)

puh...
such doch bitte mal in der suchfunktion danach.

"schaltung einstellen" sollte das stichwort sein 

wenns dann immernoch nicht geht, melde dich doch mit einem bild nochmal. 

kann evtl sein, dass ein steinchen die letzten gänge des schaltwerks blockiert...


----------



## Scotti Jot (11. Oktober 2009)

Danke für deine Hilfe... 

Da ich über die Suche nach 10 von 13 Seiten keine offensichtliche Berschreibung über mein problem gefunden habe, werde ich mich selbst daran machen, und einfach mal ein bisschen rumtesten. 

Falls sich trotzdem jemand "aufopfern" würde und mir kurz die Einstellungen schildern könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

MfG
Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (11. Oktober 2009)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...hre-schaltung-perfekt-ein.253209.2.htm?skip=0

Sollte dir bei deinem Problem helfen


----------



## PierreA85 (17. Oktober 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Für die Kette nehm' ich immer Rostlöser. Auch ein wirklich gutes Ergebnis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit einer 203 er siehst auch nicht anders aus auch in den Rahm passt die gut rein UN wegen Garantie da baust halt deine alte Scheibe wieder ran


----------



## Berni_95 (17. Oktober 2009)

zippolino schrieb:


> die schwarz oragenen von TIP TOP sind am besten



dafür gibt es neue Schläuche.


----------



## MasterOne (18. Oktober 2009)

Hilfe meine Vorderbremse Quietscht verdammt laut, es ist mehr ein Quietschendes Dröhnen durch den halben Rahmen das sofort beim drücken anfängt.

Habe die Scheibe schon mit 220 Scheleifpapier geschliffen, beläge auch etwas geschliffen hat alles nichts gebracht.

Was kann ich machen ? liegt es daran das ich sehr selten vorne bremse ?
Wie krieg ich das weg ?

mfg


----------



## FWck (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenn' das Geräusch oder Gefühl. Tritt bei mir jedoch nur auf wenn ich das Bike grad frisch geputzt hab' und somit alles nass ist. Es geht bei mir dann auch immer relativ schnell weg.

Ich hab' keine Ahnung woran das liegt, aber vllt hat es etwas damit zu tun, dass du nur selten vorne bremst. Vllt würde es helfen, die Bremse vorne mal wieder richtig warm und bis zum Fading zu bremsen (dauert ja nicht so lange  ).

Anonsten mal kontrollieren, ob die Bremsscheibe richtig verschraubt ist und das Gleiche mit der Bremszange machen.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## acid-driver (18. Oktober 2009)

öl auf der scheibe könnte auch noch sein. 

macht dann ganz fiese geräuche, sone bremse...


----------



## zippolino (18. Oktober 2009)

hatte ich auch mal 

bin dann mit angezogener bremse ein paar hundert meter gefahren danach war die bremse so heiss das qualm kam und danach war es besser


----------



## MasterOne (18. Oktober 2009)

Ok danke.

Habe die Bremse abgebaut und festgestellt das die Klötze wieder Ölig waren.

Nachdem ich die Klötze ausgebaut hatte, drückte ich öfters den hebel und ein Kolben ist etwas zuweit rausgegangen habe den natürlich wieder reingedrückt aber ich stellte fest das Bremsflüssigkeit hinter dem zuweit rauskommenden Kolben austrat, ist das normal ?

Jetzt hab ich kein druck mehr drauf und muß mit DOT 4 ersma befüllen und entlüften.

Aber ist es normal das die Flüssigkeit hinter dem Kolben austritt wenn der zuweit rauskommt ?

mfg


----------



## Fabian93 (19. Oktober 2009)

@MasterOne: Du weißt aber schon das die vordere Bremse das meiste an Bremskraft darstellt?


----------



## MasterOne (19. Oktober 2009)

Ja da hast du Recht,

mit einer Bremse zu fahren ist natÃ¼rlich blÃ¶d.

Ich war jetzt bei allen FahrradwerkstÃ¤tten und die kÃ¶nnen alle die Hayes Stroker nicht.

Jetzt muÃ ich das wohl selber machen, habe mir das Hayes EntlÃ¼ftungskit   rausgesucht, kostet 11.95  â¬.

Ist das das richtige ? ist der Preis gut ?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (19. Oktober 2009)

ich denke das ding ist undicht. da wirst du mit dem entlütungskit nicht weit kommen.


----------



## MasterOne (19. Oktober 2009)

Huh da machst du mir Angst.

Undicht ? 

Ja wenn ich ohne Bremsbelägen etwas Pumpe sehe ich das an den Enden der Bremskolben etwas Nässe sich mit rauspump, sieht man auch auf dem Bild.

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cimg0236hr9i.jpg]
	
[/URL]

Ist die also hinüber ? Oder ist es normal ? Sonst mach ich ein Garantiefall draus.

mfg

Michael


----------



## acid-driver (19. Oktober 2009)

na du hast doch einen post vorher gesagt, dass da flüssigkeit aus dem sattel kommt. 

= undicht. flüssigkeit hat im bremssattel nix zu suchen.


----------



## MasterOne (19. Oktober 2009)

OK, Danke.

Werde dann bei Bikediscount anrufen und es reklamieren, das Bike wurde im Juni dieses Jahres dort bestellt.

Ist das ein Garantiefall oder könnten die sich auch Sturr stellen ?

Laut Hayes gibt es für Europa 2 Jahre Garantie, und ne Selbstverschuldung ist es ja nicht.


----------



## acid-driver (19. Oktober 2009)

du wirst die bremse dahinschicken müssen und dann warten, was die sagen. 

mit hayes habe ich noch keine erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Wolfsblut (23. Oktober 2009)

Kennt von euch zufällig jemand das Gewicht vom 16 Zoller Acid in weiss - candy blau von 2009? Nur das Rahmengewicht suche ich!

Was denkt ihr, wäre ein gebrauchter Acid-Rahmen wert?
Überlege gerade den Kauf eines Rahmens ... aber der soll 180 Euro kosten...


----------



## Matze27_6 (24. Oktober 2009)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Kennt von euch zufällig jemand das Gewicht vom 16 Zoller Acid in weiss - candy blau von 2009? Nur das Rahmengewicht suche ich!
> 
> Was denkt ihr, wäre ein gebrauchter Acid-Rahmen wert?
> Überlege gerade den Kauf eines Rahmens ... aber der soll 180 Euro kosten...



zu teuer!!!


----------



## Beff94 (24. Oktober 2009)

habe zwar kein Acid, habe aber auch die HAyes Bremsen.

Ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit meinen Bremsen 1 1/2 Wochen und ich hatte neue Bremsen.


----------



## Wolfsblut (24. Oktober 2009)

Matze27_6 schrieb:


> zu teuer!!!



Das habe ich auch gedacht. Was meinst du denn, wieviel so ein Rahmen wert wäre? Hätte selbst an 100 Euro gedacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der alte Sack (25. Oktober 2009)

MasterOne schrieb:


> ......Nachdem ich die Klötze ausgebaut hatte, drückte ich öfters den hebel und ein Kolben ist etwas zuweit rausgegangen habe den natürlich wieder reingedrückt aber ich stellte fest das Bremsflüssigkeit hinter dem zuweit rauskommenden Kolben austrat, ist das normal ?.....Aber ist es normal das die Flüssigkeit hinter dem Kolben austritt wenn der zuweit rauskommt ?.....
> mfg



Abnormal - normalerweise tritt dahinter maximal Fassbrause aus ....huaaah


----------



## Der alte Sack (25. Oktober 2009)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, wäre ein gebrauchter Acid-Rahmen wert?Überlege gerade den Kauf eines Rahmens ... aber der soll 180 Euro kosten...



Habe für den Halhohen im Juni einen schwarz eloxierten Acid 14"er mit Steuersatz (der nix wert war) an Land gezogen und inklusive Versand 145,00 bezahlt - war in der Saison, der Rahmen neu (wohl aus nem Komplettbike ausgebaut) aber war eben auch ein 14"er....................


----------



## Matze27_6 (25. Oktober 2009)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gedacht. Was meinst du denn, wieviel so ein Rahmen wert wäre? Hätte selbst an 100 Euro gedacht ...



Na ja, 100 ist wieder ein bissl wenig. Aber gebraucht und gut erhalten kannst  Du ruhig 130 bis max 150 ausgeben.
Bei ebay ist einer für 160 drin...


----------



## MasterOne (26. Oktober 2009)

Hab die Bremse eingeschickt, mal sehn was da zurück kommt und wie lange das dauert.

@ Der alte Sack, mittlerweile weiß ich das nun auch.

Aber dazu ist auch das Forum da, unwissenden weiterzuhelfen.


----------



## Der alte Sack (26. Oktober 2009)

MasterOne schrieb:


> [email protected] Der alte Sack, mittlerweile weiß ich das nun auch.Aber dazu ist auch das Forum da, unwissenden weiterzuhelfen.



Kein Ding - ich habe mich weiters nur gewundert das man(n) auf der solch einer, sagen wir mal Einsteiger-, Stufe des Sach(ver)standes den Kauf und Einsatz eines Entlüftkits in Erwägung zieht....


----------



## MasterOne (26. Oktober 2009)

Nun ja von nichts kommt nichts und ich habe niemanden der mir das beibringen könnte ausser das WWW und etwas Handwerkliches Geschik sowie Werkzeug.

Und der Nette Mann erklärt ja wies geht, scheint ja nicht schwer zu sein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpdTKzgoVGk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richie83 (6. November 2009)

wollte auch mal mein Acid vorstellen!
habe den Rahmen vor 9 monaten günstig gekauft!
das Rad ist ein kompletter eigenbau somit ein Einzelstück!

die Parts:
Kurbel:deore LX 06
Schaltung:Xtr 06
Umwerfer:Xt 09
Scheibenbremes:SLX 09
Schalthebel:SLX 09
Sattel:Specialized Jett 143
Laufräder:Rigida Taurus 09
Gabel:RS tora 302 08  (100-130mm)
Vorbau:BBB
Griffe:Ritchey TGV Grips

Ich denke aber ich werde das Bike auf kurz oder lang Verkaufen! weil ich mir vor Kurzem ein Fully zugelegt habe!


----------



## MasterOne (6. November 2009)

Sieht gut aus, das Schwarz Grau gefällt mir, oder ist das graue auch Schwarz ?
Wie lang ist dein Vorbau ?


----------



## Strati (6. November 2009)

Hier auch mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Cube Acid / LTD - es wird wohl auch das letzte Bild sein, denn dieses Hardtail wird wohl dieses Wochenende durch ein Fully ersetzt...






Was kann man denn wohl noch für ein Cube Acid / LTD bekommen? Laufleistung ca. 600 km, neue Reifen drauf (Nobby Nic) Ergon G1 Griffe, Klickpedale von Shimano, halbes Jahr alt, 1. Inspektion wird noch gemacht... ??


----------



## FWck (6. November 2009)

FÃ¤llt mir schwer einzuschÃ¤tzen, aber ich wÃ¼rde es mit vielleicht 400 â¬ probieren. Wenn ich total daneben lieg, korrigiert mich bitte 

Darf man fragen durch was dein Acid ersetzt wird? Bleibst du bei den WÃ¼rfeln?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## richie83 (6. November 2009)

@ master one: Der Rahmen ist Schwarz Grau in 20",der Vorbau ist 110mm Lang!


----------



## Fabian93 (6. November 2009)

Sagt mal welchen Vorbau habt ihr beim 09er Acid von Werk aus verbaut gehabt?


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (6. November 2009)

Irgendeinen von FSA 

edit: Hab schnell im Kelelr nachgeschaut ich hab den OS 190


----------



## FWck (6. November 2009)

Ich hab auch irgendeinen von FSA. Wenns dich genauer interessiert kann ich morgen nachschauen, aber heute nicht mehr  

Wobei manche anscheinend auch den Easton EA30 verbaut haben, der jetzt ja zurückgerufen wurde/wird.


----------



## Acidman (7. November 2009)

Hallo FWck.
Den easton hab ich auch. Seit wann ist denn die rückrufaktion?
Abgesehen davon habe ich eigentlich keine probleme damit gehabt.
Wenn sie mir aber was besseres zuschicken soll mir das recht sein


----------



## Acidman (7. November 2009)

Hallo FWck.
Den easton hab ich auch. Seit wann ist denn die rückruf aktion?
Abgesehen davon habe ich eigentlich keine probleme damit gehabt, 
aber wenn sie mir ein besseres zuschicken soll mir das recht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (7. November 2009)

Ist erst diese oder letzte Woche 'verkündet' worden. Es gibt auch einen extra Thread dazu (müsste auf Seite 1 sein). Lies da einfach mal nach, und ansonsten, geh am besten zum Händler und lass dir kostenlos den Vorbau tauschen.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Strati (7. November 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Fällt mir schwer einzuschätzen, aber ich würde es mit vielleicht 400  probieren. Wenn ich total daneben lieg, korrigiert mich bitte
> 
> Darf man fragen durch was dein Acid ersetzt wird? Bleibst du bei den Würfeln?
> 
> ...



Ne, ich muss dann leider den Forum Bereich wechseln, es ist ein Trek EX8 geworden, meine Freundin fährt nun ein Trek EX8 WSD ...


----------



## FWck (7. November 2009)

Nanana, schon nach dem ersten Bike wieder fremdgehen 

Aber Glückwunsch zum neuen, da könnte man (oder wird man sogar) neidisch werden. 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Strati (8. November 2009)

Meine Freundin fährt das Ex8 WSD , da ist die Wahl recht schnell gefallen, aber ansonsten fahren alle in unserer Clique die Würfel  AMS, Stereo , Fritzz - alle vorhanden  - nur halt kein Acid mehr ...


----------



## MasterOne (9. November 2009)

Ich find den Namen Qube Acid recht passend,

Würfel sind schon immer cool, vorallem der Hellraisawürfel und dazu ne priese LSD (Acid) 

Hatte mir den Vorbau dazugekauft als 60mm fand sah nicht mehr toll aus mit dem 60er und dazu halt noch 30° steigung war zu kurz, jetzt den gleichen in 80mm und die Steigung ist echt ne entlastung in der Höhe, alles Perfekt

Die Bremsen ärgern mich aber ständig, mal schleifen die mal nicht dann verglasen mir die Scheiben und Beläge obwohl richtig eingefahren, musste die Scheiben schon schleifen da halt verglast.
Denke die standart Beläge sind Müll.

Ne Scheibe ist mir auch schon leicht verbogen und das von allein ;(
Naja sonst alles palletti und Vbrakes schleifen auch mal gerne.


----------



## zippolino (29. November 2009)

nach einem kettenwechsel habe ich nun probleme mit dem schalten...

dauert es erst noch bis sich die kette eingefahren hat oder brauche ich auch neue ritzel?


----------



## FWck (29. November 2009)

Was für Probleme sind es denn genau?

Neue Ritzel brauchst du eigentlich nur, wenn die Kette schon sehr runter war und  dadurch die Ritzel beschädigt hat.
Stimmt ansonsten Kettenlänge, Modell, Einstellung von Schaltwerk und Umwerfer etc.?

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## zippolino (29. November 2009)

stimmt alles eigentlich und die schaltung habe ich nicht verändert. die neue kette ist auch am anfang durchgerutscht... ich glaube der kettenwechsel nach 1800km war zu spät

wie teuer kommt es ungefähr wenn ich die ritzel austauschen lasse beim händler?


----------



## FWck (29. November 2009)

Die verbaute Kasette kostet hier 13,99â¬, beim HÃ¤ndler vermutlich etwas mehr, plus Arbeitskosten. Ohne es genau zu wissen, wÃ¼rde ich mal von 30 bis 40â¬ ausgehen.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeacid08 (29. November 2009)

hallo,

ich habe vor, mir und meinem acid eine neue Federgabel zu gönnen.
hab da so an: - Rock Shox Reba
             oder- Rock Shox Recon gedacht

was habt ihr für erfahrungen?? Tipps?  

muss man darauf achten dass die neue gabel auch 80mm federweg hat, oder kann man auch eine mit mehr federweg verbauen.(U-Turn,etc). Momentan habe ich die dart 3 mit 80mm federweg.



grüsse*
*


----------



## FWck (29. November 2009)

Die RS Reba wir von einigen hier gefahren und ich glaube, dass alle Besitzer durchweg positiv darüber berichten würden. Ich persönlich bin auch mal eine gefahren, allerdings an einem anderen Bike. Da fand' ich sie aber auch gut vom Ansprechverhalten her etc.

Das mit den 80mm Federweg ist so eine Sache. Ja, serienmäßig sind 80 verbaut, jedoch beim 2010er jetzt auch schon 100mm. Deswegen würde ICH zur 100mm-Variante greifen, ich weiß jedoch auch, dass es einige hier gibt die das anders sehen wegen Garantie etc.

Persönlich habe ich mich von der Anschaffung einer neuen Gabel distanziert (ich hatte es mir auch überlegt) und werde vermutlich nächstes Jahr in ein komplett neues Bike investieren.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Fabian93 (29. November 2009)

Mit einer neuen Gabel die was taugt macht das Acid viel mehr Spaß.
Ich persönlich finde eine 100mm Gabel am Acid passender,nicht umbedingt wegen dem Federweg sondern wegen der Geo.

Vorallem macht sich das geringere Gewicht im Vergleich zur Dart 3 deutlich bemerkbar.


----------



## Blaustich (30. November 2009)

Guten Abend
Weihnachten naht und die Sehnsucht nach einer besseren Federgabel steigt nun doch wieder 
Im Internet habe ich einige Gabeln mit Steckachsen gesehen.

Deshalb die Frage: Kann ich mit meiner normalen Nabe vom Acid '09 (Schnellspanner) eine Steckachse verwenden oder brauche ich extra eine neue Nabe für eine Steckachsen-Gabel? Falls ich eine neue brauche, welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen? (so günstig wie möglich, so gut wie nötig - fahre keine erwähnenswerten DH-Passagen, sondern ausschließlich normale Touren durch den Wald)


----------



## acid-driver (30. November 2009)

was willst du dann mit ner steckachse?


----------



## Blaustich (30. November 2009)

Die Gabel, die ich im Visier habe, hat leider eine Steckachse. DafÃ¼r ist sie rund 100â¬ gÃ¼nstiger als der normale Internetpreis ...
MÃ¼sste nur wissen, ob ich wirklich eine andere Nabe brauche oder nicht, damit ich bei meinem HÃ¤ndler nach den Umbaukosten fragen kann.
Mit Schnellspanner wÃ¤re es mir ja auch viel lieber, aber das ist gleich wieder viel teurer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (1. Dezember 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Ist erst diese oder letzte Woche 'verkündet' worden. Es gibt auch einen extra Thread dazu (müsste auf Seite 1 sein). Lies da einfach mal nach, und ansonsten, geh am besten zum Händler und lass dir kostenlos den Vorbau tauschen.
> 
> Mfg
> Fabian


Die Rückrufaktion läuft schon seit einem Monat und der super Cubehändler hat es bei uns noch immer nicht auf die Reihe gebracht.
Da werd ich mir wohl nur noch Versenderbikes kaufen, wenn der ach so tolle Händlerservice sich so gestaltet...


----------



## acid-driver (1. Dezember 2009)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Die Gabel, die ich im Visier habe, hat leider eine Steckachse. Dafür ist sie rund 100 günstiger als der normale Internetpreis ...
> Müsste nur wissen, ob ich wirklich eine andere Nabe brauche oder nicht, damit ich bei meinem Händler nach den Umbaukosten fragen kann.
> Mit Schnellspanner wäre es mir ja auch viel lieber, aber das ist gleich wieder viel teurer



ja, du wirst eine andere nabe brauchen.

wenn du glück hast, fängt günstig bei ner slx QR20 nabe an.

wenn du was brauchbares willst, würde ich direkt ne hope nehmen. die kann man später auch mal wieder umbauen.


----------



## Ischi (2. Dezember 2009)

was soll an der slx nabe unbrauchbar sein?..und warum kann man die nicht auch später noch umbauen?...es muss nicht immer teuer sein...
für kleines geld ist sind die slx naben echt top, genauso wie die xt naben, man braucht halt ne centerlock scheibe...wenn du dir andere naben holst kann es sein das du andere speichen brauchst, da die neue naben warscheinlich andere maße hat...


----------



## acid-driver (2. Dezember 2009)

mit umbauen meinte ich, dass man die nabe von steckachse auf schnellspanner umrüsten kann. ohne die nabe auszubauen versteht sich. 

naja muss halt jeder selber wissen, was er an sein rad schraubt


----------



## mr.jump (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo =),
ich habe das Cube Acid, bin sonst auch ganz zufrieden. Nur habe ich Bremsprobleme mir der Vorderbremse!. Die Hinterbremse funktioniet super. Auch wenn es nass ist steht das Hinterrad ohne Probleme! DIe Vorderbremse jedoch quietischt wie Sau und hat kaum Bremswirkung. Das Vorderrad bekommen ich sowohl bei nassen als auch bei trockenen Bedingungen nicht zum Stehen. Dachte die Bremse wäre verölt etc. habe also erstmal nur die Bremsscheibe mir Bremsenreiniger entfettet. Aber nach paar Stunden ging das wieder nit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Jetzt denkeich, dass die Backen verölt sind?!? Leider bin ich noch kein Profi in Bezug auf Schrauben und wüsste gerne, ob es eine gute Anleitung zum Zerlegen einer Stroker Ryde gibt?! Viel kaputt machen kann man a da doch nit?!
lg
Danke )
Mr.jump


----------



## acid-driver (6. Dezember 2009)

bremse zerlegen...

das tät ich lassen 

wenn die beläge verölt sind, helfen eigentlich nur neue. 

es kann aber sein, dass die beläge verglast sind (hatte ich persönlich noch nie, soll aber vorkommen )
in dem fall einfach die beläge ausbauen und mit einem feinen schleifpapier etwas anrauhen. 
anschließend neu einbremsen.


----------



## mr.jump (6. Dezember 2009)

also mit zerlegen meinte Beläge ausbauen . Wie geht das denn genau? Gibt es da vll eine kleine Anleitung für ? 
Gut angenommen, die sind verölt und ich bräuchte neue, welche sollte man am Besten nehmen? Ich weiß, das wurde schon sooo häufig diskutiert, aber ich steige da nit durch , Ich bräuchte so ein Mittelding, die was aushalten, aber nicht die letzten High-End Dinger sind. Ich fahre häufig aber nicht jeden TAg und auch nit extrem downhill. Aus Spßa eben  
Danke


----------



## acid-driver (6. Dezember 2009)

ich habe mit alligator semi-metallischen bremsbelägen gute erfahrungen gemacht.

zum beläge ausbauen bemühe bitte die SuFu oder google


----------



## mr.jump (6. Dezember 2009)

gut  Hast du vll einen Link?


----------



## acid-driver (6. Dezember 2009)

ich bin magura-fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.jump (6. Dezember 2009)

mhh toll


----------



## acid-driver (6. Dezember 2009)

musst du tatsächlich selber nach "bremsbeläge hayes wechseln" suchen


----------



## mr.jump (7. Dezember 2009)

ahhh.. scheii.... ich habe glaube ich irgendetwas faksch gemacht?!? Ich habe alles auseinadner gebaut und dann wieder zusammengebaut und dann wollte ich testen und dann ar auf einmal GAR KEINE Bremse mehr da!!... was ist da los?!? Ich konnte bis zum Lenker durchdücken, als ob kein öl drin ist!!


----------



## acid-driver (7. Dezember 2009)

rad auf dem kopf gehabt, beim basteln?


----------



## mr.jump (7. Dezember 2009)

ja


----------



## acid-driver (7. Dezember 2009)

dann wirst du die bremse in dem zustand auch betätigt haben. 

in dem fall hast du wahrscheinlich luft im system. 

wenn du das rad wieder in seiner fahrposition bringst, pumpe ein paar mal am hebel, dh ziehen - loslassen - ziehen - loslassen. 

wenn das nichts hilft, ab zum händler und entlüften lassen


----------



## mr.jump (7. Dezember 2009)

okay... und ist das schlimm? wie lage dauert das? Ist das teuer?


----------



## acid-driver (7. Dezember 2009)

ob schlimm ist?

naja bremst nicht mehr, nech 
dauern tuts 30 minuten.
kosten...keine ahnung, ich habs immer selber gemacht


----------



## mr.jump (7. Dezember 2009)

nee selber mache ich das nit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (7. Dezember 2009)

wenn du den hebel bis zum lenker ziehen kannst war eh luft drinne, eine gut entlüftete bremse kann man drehen und wenden und drücken wie man will, der druckpubkt sollte gleich (gut) bleiben, also, auf jeden fall entlüften lassen...

geh doch zum händler und frag nach, die welt wirds nicht kosten...oder halt wirklich selber machen, ist nicht schwer, gibt auch genug anleitungen für...


----------



## mr.jump (13. Dezember 2009)

okay. Ich kaufe mir nun die Swissstop Beläge, weil mich dich überzeugen. Nächste Frage: Sollte man immer komplett neue Beläge kaufen, oder ist es ach okay, wenn man nur die Vorderradbremse damit aufrüstet und beispielweise die Hinterradbremse so lässt? In meinem afll bin ich mit der Hinterradbremse sehr gut bedient und sehe keine Sinn hier auch noch zu investieren?!? Allerdings könnte es passieren, wenn man nur eine Bremse aufrüstet, dass der Blockierpunkt zu verhschied ist??! Was meinen die Profis?


----------



## zippolino (13. Dezember 2009)

ja wiso neue beläge hinten wenn die noch gut sind, die bremsen sind doch unabhängig voneinander. ich würde es so lassen wie es ist


----------



## FWck (14. Dezember 2009)

Kann man bei den Deore-Schalthebeln die Ganganzeige abmachen?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## acid-driver (14. Dezember 2009)

klar


----------



## FWck (14. Dezember 2009)

Okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coron (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Acid Midsession 2009 Hardtails.


----------



## ThomasAC (16. Dezember 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dann wirst du die bremse in dem zustand auch betätigt haben.
> 
> in dem fall hast du wahrscheinlich luft im system.
> 
> ...



Das halte ich für unwahr. Es ist ein geschlossenes System, egal wie Du das lagerst oder betätigst.


----------



## acid-driver (16. Dezember 2009)

die meisten bremsen werden einfach schlecht entlüftet ans rad geschraubt. 
dadurch ist luft im ausgleichsbehälter, die wird durch das ziehen am hebel ins system befördert. 

ein wenig luft ist zudem immer im ausgleichsbehälter, sonst bräuchte man ihn nicht. 

kein grund, mich als lügner darzustellen


----------



## Coron (19. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

welche Schutzbleche eignen sich gut für ein Acid (LTD Rahmen)?


----------



## FWck (19. Dezember 2009)

Gar keine!  

Aber wenn wirklich welche dran sollen, wirst du mit diesem und diesem gut beraten sein.

Mfg
Fabian

http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=de&a=product&i=5287270026


----------



## bibo0207 (19. Dezember 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Gar keine!
> 
> Aber wenn wirklich welche dran sollen, wirst du mit diesem und diesem gut beraten sein.
> 
> ...



genau die habe ich auch,aber nur bei  besonders schlechtem wetter


----------



## Baumarktbomber (26. Dezember 2009)

So, nach langer Abwesenheit mal der derzeitige Stand bei meinem Acid 07.





Und hier die aktuelle Teileliste. Sattel und Reifen werden nächstes Frühjahr noch geändert.


----------



## acid-driver (26. Dezember 2009)

da noch einen leichten rahmen und leichtere bremsen und schon bist du unter 10kg


----------



## Baumarktbomber (26. Dezember 2009)

Yepp, das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.


----------



## FWck (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe:

Ich habe mir diese weiche Feder für meine Dart bestellt und auch erhalten. Jetzt steht jedoch auf der Verpackung 120mm drauf, und merklich länger als meine ausgebaute, alte Feder ist sie auch. Jedoch gibt es im Internet keine Auswahlmöglichkeit bezüglich der Länge. 
Jetzt meine Frage(n): Gibt es unterschiedliche Längen? Kann ich auch die Feder für 120mm einbauen? Muss ich sie nur ggf. kürzen auf die entsprechende Länge?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (28. Dezember 2009)

hm, da steht was von "spacerset enthalten"

sind die auch dabei?
bei deiner verbauten müsste auf jeden fall einer drin sein, dann


----------



## FWck (28. Dezember 2009)

Da sind 2 Spacer dabei, ja. Heißt das, dass ich die eingebauten Spacer aus der Gabel rausnehmen muss und dass das dann passt?


----------



## acid-driver (28. Dezember 2009)

also die beiden federn sind unterschiedlich lang?

sollte ja eigentlich nicht sein. 

naja viel kaputtmachen kannst du nicht. 
spacer würde ich trotzdem reinmachen.

kann sein, dass die feder durch die geringere stärke etwas länger ist, sollte aber nicht sein, eigentlich...


----------



## FWck (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja, die neue (weiche) ist um einige cm länger. Ich möchte sie halt nur nicht zu extrem vorspannen. Ich hab' sie, nachdem ich gesehen hab, dass die Federn sehr unterschiedlich lang sind, auch nicht ausgepackt. Ich werde mich mal an H&S wenden und fragen, was ich machen soll.

Aber danke für die Hilfe! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## FWck (31. Dezember 2009)

Passt der Maxxis Minion DH 2,35 in die Gabel und in den Rahmen?
Ich weiß, er ist eigentlich sehr überdimiensioniert, aber grad für Schnee und Matsch wo der Smart Sam untergeht wär es denk' ich ganz gut eine Alternative zu haben. 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## acid-driver (31. Dezember 2009)

für schnee und matsch nimm lieber den wetscream


----------



## FWck (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab' nur grade ein Angebot für genau diesen Reifen.
Lohnt es sich dann überhaupt oder bringt der mir nicht viel Verbesserung? (Und, passt er überhaupt? )


----------



## acid-driver (31. Dezember 2009)

also im rahmen wirds reichlich eng. durch die gabel müsste er gerade so eben gehen, allerdings würde ich den reifen mit ner 17mm felge nicht mal in ansatz fahren wollen...


----------



## FWck (31. Dezember 2009)

Okee, dann lass ichs sein.
Danke! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippolino (1. Januar 2010)

im rahmen wird es doch schon eng wenn man durch matsch gefahren ist mit dem standart 2.1er reifen

cube sagt ja auch das man maximal 2.25 nehmen sollte


----------



## PierreA85 (1. Januar 2010)

hatte mal von meinen DH bike die Felgen samt 2.5 minion rein gesteckt da schleift nix sieht nur schei°° aus


----------



## youri04 (10. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Bin neu hier im Forum.
Ich habe jahrelang ein "Lakes" gefahren und habe mich entschlossen ein "richtiges" MTB zu kaufen.
Meine Entscheidung viel auf das Cube Acid.
Habe es letzte Woche Freitag abgeholt und bin bis jetzt ca 70 km gefahren.Ist für mich schon jetzt ein Quantensprung zum letzten Bike, obwohl das Acid ja "nur" ein Einsteigermodell ist.
Bis jetzt bin ich voll auf zufrieden, kein knacken, quietschen oä.

Hier noch 2 Bilder


----------



## FWck (10. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Bike! Du wirst deutlich mehr Spaß mit haben, als du es von einem 'Einsteigerbike' erwartest 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Baumarktbomber (13. März 2010)

youri04 schrieb:


> Meine Entscheidung viel auf das Cube Acid.



Gute Entscheidung, wirst lange Freude an dem Bike haben.

So, hier mal mein Acid nach dem finalen Upgrade (neue(r) Sattel und Reifen).
Gewicht liegt rechnerisch bei ca. 10,65 kg. Find ich persönlich nicht schlecht, dafür, dass es beim Kauf knapp 13 kg gewogen hat.
Schade, dass das Wetter zur Zeit so beischeiden ist, sonst könnt ich so richtig loslegen.





Ach ja, aktuelle Teileliste.


----------



## ben1982 (16. März 2010)

Hi,

Selle Italia 270g ???? Bisserl schwer???
Schaltzughüllen fährst du auch nicht. Wie wärs mit nem Selle der 170g wiegt, dann klapts auch mit den Hüllen.


Gruß Ben

Rechtschreibfehler darfst du behalten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. März 2010)

Wieder mal ein "Hallo" auch an Euch, 
bin auch erst ein paar Tage hier im Forum (wie youri04) und habe den Acid- Thread erst jetzt erspäht....

Im Gegensatz zu youri04 hat mein Bike aber schon 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel - bin immer noch top zufrieden......fahre aber auch nicht am Limit, also lediglich ab und wann "normale" Feld-, Wiesen- und Waldwege. Bin gespannt was ich hier im Thread so finde - aber über 50 Seiten holt man leider nicht an einem Abend auf Hoffe aber bald auch hier auf der Höhe zu sein ......
Anbei ein Bild von Heute der Einfachheit halber auch hier: 





Hat bereits jemand Erfahrung mit dem Conti Vapor gemacht?
Nach 2 Jahren hatte es sich heute erst einmal "Ausge-Schwalbt" - an die Conti kam ich einfach günstig heran, habe aber bislang nur die Original-Schwalben getrieben.....


----------



## youri04 (25. März 2010)

Hab meinem Acid diese Woche mal seine neue Heimat gezeigt.
Ich habe mich die Halde Hoheward in Herten hochgequält (sollte wirklich mal aufhören zu rauchen).
Man hat einen super Ausblich aufs Ruhrgebiet, leider war es den Tag ziemlich diesig, darum sind die Bilder nicht ganz so toll geworden.


----------



## acid-driver (25. März 2010)

youri04 schrieb:


> [/U]...




wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## youri04 (25. März 2010)

Ich komm aus Herten.


----------



## Baumarktbomber (26. März 2010)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Selle Italia 270g ???? Bisserl schwer???



Upps, der Teufel steckt im Detail.
Hab heute die Schaltüge gekürzt sah zum :kotz: aus, Fotos folgen morgen.


----------



## downhillboy (31. März 2010)

Hey ich hab im januar dieses jahres mir ein cube acid 2010 zugelegt und ich muss sagen nach 330 km läuft das ding noch wie geschmiert der einzige nachteil ist dass ich zwar ne 100 gabel hab aber dafür die vordere scheibenbremse nur ne 160 ist. könnte ich eventuell eien 180 dranbauen ohne dass neue bremsklötze brauche? oder ist ne 160 bremsscheibe gut genug ? gruß downhillboy


----------



## FWck (31. März 2010)

Theoretisch geht es, du brauchst nur einen anderen Adapter für den Bremssattel.

Die Dart 3 ist jedoch nur bis 160mm zugelassen, was unter Umständen zu einem Garantieproblem führen könnte, falls da etwas kaputt geht. Man muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass Cube bis '09 auch die 180er verbaut hat....

Ich würd' sagen: Fahr erstmal die 160er, bis sie dir irgendwann nicht mehr taugt und schau dann noch mal weiter.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## downhillboy (31. März 2010)

ok mach ich ist wohl die billigste und einfachste lösung  ich hab ja bis jett noch keine probleme gehabt auser bei der vorderbremse die quitscht machmal wenn ich das rad langsam schiebe oder rückwärts drehe kannst du mir da auch helfen?


----------



## FWck (31. März 2010)

Da wird sie vermutlich einfach leicht schleifen. Entweder versuchen, das ganze mir dem Schnellspanner zu korrigieren, oder du richtest die Bremssättel neu aus (Befestigungsschrauben am Bremssattel LEICHT lösen, Bremse anziehen, Schrauben während noch angezogen ist wieder festdrehen). 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## downhillboy (1. April 2010)

ok aber ich trau mich nicht wirklich da ran da ich noch nicht viel ahnung mit scheibenbremsen hab ..naj ich werde mein bike soweiso bald mal zur inspektion bringen . was hast du für ein acid? und danke das du mir hilfst  PS: wie lößt man den bremssattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (1. April 2010)

Ich hab' das '09er in schwarz. Für den Preis ein echt super Teil! 
Und meins ist seit heute auch in der Inspektion, da ich zur Zeit nicht fahren kann  Ist allerdings nicht mehr die Erste 

Kein Problem, dazu ist das Forum ja da 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## downhillboy (1. April 2010)

ja find ich auch fÃ¼r den Preis ist es echt klasse vielleicht hole ich mir irgenwann noch ein fully maybe ein ams 125 oder den Fritzz aber mit dem acid bin ich zur zeit voll und ganz zufrieden bin ja erst ein anfÃ¤nger ... da brauch ich kein bike fÃ¼r 2000 â¬ gruÃ Moritz


----------



## Lord-Helmchen85 (1. April 2010)

Ich bin aufgeregt wie ein 5 jähriger auf Weihnachten....

Heute kommt endlich meine Reba SL 

Falls jemand eine Dart 3 80mm 2009er Modell (schwarz) mit ca. 900 km Laufleistung gebrauchen kann, darf sich bei mir melden


----------



## downhillboy (1. April 2010)

hi ..ich frage mich ob ich an meinem acid 2010 die bremsen ( scheibenbremse ) schärfer stellen kann damit sie agtessiver greift ...wenn könnte mir jemand verraten wie das geht?

danke im vorraus


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. April 2010)

Lord-Helmchen85 schrieb:


> Ich bin aufgeregt wie ein 5 jähriger auf Weihnachten....
> 
> Heute kommt endlich meine Reba SL
> 
> Falls jemand eine Dart 3 80mm 2009er Modell (schwarz) mit ca. 900 km Laufleistung gebrauchen kann, darf sich bei mir melden



Wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist, wirst du dich wie auf einem anderen Bike fühlen  (so war es zumindest bei mir nach dem Wechsel)



downhillboy schrieb:


> hi ..ich frage mich ob ich an meinem acid 2010 die bremsen ( scheibenbremse ) schärfer stellen kann damit sie agtessiver greift ...wenn könnte mir jemand verraten wie das geht?
> 
> danke im vorraus



Was meinst du genau mit schärfer stellen? Sollen die Beläge früher greifen oder sie insgesamt stärker und bissiger greift? Wenn letzteres, dann hilft eine größere Scheibe oder eine andere Bremse. Leichtes Schleifen beim Schieben ist imho normal, merkt man eh nicht beim Fahren...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## downhillboy (1. April 2010)

ja ich meine dass sie stärker und bissiger greift aber nur bei der vorderen oder ist es normal bei der vorder bremse dass sie nicht so richtig bissig ist ...ich hab ne 160 scheibe aber ich wiege auch nur 52 kg


----------



## FWck (1. April 2010)

Hast du sie ordentlich eingebremst? Meine zumindest packt durchaus sehr ordentlich, hat nur extrem schnell Fading 

Wo bleiben Bilder+Bericht zur Reba? 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## downhillboy (1. April 2010)

was bedeutet ordentlich einbremsen  und was ist reba^^


----------



## downhillboy (2. April 2010)

es könnte aber auch durchaus sein das die bremsen erst wieder neu eingestellt werden müssen da der händler sagte das material sei noch nichts gewöhnt.aber noch eine frage reichen 100mm federweg aus um richtig zu springen und dh zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (2. April 2010)

Also ordentlich einbremsen bedeutet: etwa 10x in Folge von ~30km/h auf 0 Bremsen, damit sich die Beläge und Scheiben richtig einreiben. Ist aber auch bei jedem Hersteller etwas unterschiedlich.

Die RockShox Reba ist eine (sehr) gute XC-Gabel, mit der schon einige die, naja, mittelmäßige bis sau schlechte Dart 3 ersetzt haben. Und Lord Helmchen hat seine wohl heute gekriegt, war also auf ihn bezogen 

Nein, 100mm reichen da nicht. Da ist allerdings auch das Acid nicht geeignet, ist ja ein XC-Hardtail. Was gehen würde, wäre eine Rockshox Pike einzubauen (140mm), dann würde man zumindest mal so ein bisschen in Richtung Freeride-Hardtail kommen, wobei ich da lieber direkt zu was anständigem anderen greifen würde, was dafür konzipiert ist.

Gegen ein paar kleine Sprünge ist aber denke ich nichts einzuwenden, dass hat meins bisher auch mitgemacht.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Fabian93 (2. April 2010)

> Was gehen würde, wäre eine Rockshox Pike einzubauen (140mm), dann würde man zumindest mal so ein bisschen in Richtung Freeride-Hardtail kommen


Ja klar,dann hast du ein akut bruchgefährdetes Cube Acid mit total versautem Lenkwinkel,aber kein freeride Hardtail.

Und erstmal schön fahren lernen,dann weiterschauen


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. April 2010)

Ich hatte meine Reba damals auf 115 getravelt (war zwar ein LTD, aber ändert ja nix), konnte so die Gabel weicher fahren und hatte auch ein bisschen mehr Reserven. 

140mm halte ich auch für zuviel 

Ciao


----------



## FWck (2. April 2010)

Ist mir schon klar, dass das keine Lösung ist, war vermutlich etwas unglücklich formuliert . Deswegen ja auch meine Empfehlung zu 'nem ordentlichen Freerider, wenns in diese Richtung gehen soll  Aber man hat ja auch schon von Spezialisten gehört, die sowas ernsthaft vorhatten 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## downhillboy (2. April 2010)

also ich bin mit meiner dart 3 momentan zufrieden aber ich hab mir schon überleg irgenwann gegen eine mit luftdruck einzutauschen.... aber die dinger sind einfach so teuer.


----------



## PhoenixX (3. April 2010)

Hallo,

bin auch seit August 08 stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Acid, allerdings gibt es bei mir nen kleinen unterschied, ich habe (so wurde es mir gesagt) einen LTD Rahmen bekommen, weil der schwarze rahmen den ich fürs Acid wollte zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht auf Lager war.

Auf der Rechung stand auch Cube Acid Disc "LTD".

War das ein Sondermodell?

Ist an dem Bike noch irgendwas anders als am "normalen" Acid?

hat vielleicht wer ne Komponten Liste, wollte nämlich gerne nen paar sachen aufrüsten, aber habe nicht alle Teile im Kopf und kann diese auch nicht erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drexsack (3. April 2010)

Also ohne ein paar Bilder müssten wir dann einfach raten, ob dein Händler noch irgendwas geändert hat


----------



## PhoenixX (3. April 2010)

ok...mache ich die tage mal....

dachte nur, das es eventuell nen reguläres sondermodell ist und das da die teile dann immer gleich sind


----------



## cube8ge (5. April 2010)

hallo leute ne frage wie stell ich bei acid 2008 die vordere scheibenbremse ein, weil nachm radwechsel schleift sie nun....

vielen dank


----------



## PhoenixX (5. April 2010)

dann haste wohl das rad falsch wieder dran gemacht


----------



## Ronito (5. April 2010)

cube8ge schrieb:


> hallo leute ne frage wie stell ich bei acid 2008 die vordere scheibenbremse ein, weil nachm radwechsel schleift sie nun....
> 
> vielen dank



Bei so etwas am besten die Suchfunktion bemühen.

Du musst die beiden Inbus-Schrauben lösen, die deinen Bremssattel an der Gabel bzw. dem dazwischen liegenden Adapter halten. Aber nicht abschrauben, nur ein wenig lösen, so dass der Bremssattel sich bewegen kann.
Nun hälst du die Vorderbremse gedrückt und ziehst die Schrauben ein wenig fest. Bremse los lassen. Nun guckst du von oben in den Bremssattel ob die Bremsbeläge schön zentriert sind und nicht an der Scheibe anliegen.
Zum Schluss bei gelöster Bremse die Inbus-Schrauben langsam - und vorallem abwechselnd - festschrauben.

Bei weiteren Geräuschen Schritte erneut ausführen oder im Forum suchen. Scheibenbremsen erfordern Fleißarbeit.


----------



## TheRover (10. April 2010)

Gibt´s ja schon in dem anderen Cube-Thread, aber jetzt hier nochmal mein neues Acid 







Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Reifen wohl falschherum montiert sind  Ich denke mal die Aufschrift "front" sollte in Laufrichtung zeigen und "rear" nach hinten 
Außerdem sifft die Bremse hinten am Übergang vom Schlauch auf die Bremszange, sowie der Schalthebel links unten am Kunststoffgehäuse...
Außerdem macht die Schaltung im höchsten Gang Geräusche...

Ich denke ich muss nächste Woche gleich wieder zum Händler... :-(


----------



## acid-driver (10. April 2010)

zu den reifen

front sollte vorne in laufrichtung sein
rear hinten in laufrichtung

siffende bremse ist nicht ok


----------



## PhoenixX (10. April 2010)

hi

kann mir jemand sagen wie lang die schaftlänge sein muss bei meinem cube acid mit ltd rahmen!?!?!


----------



## acid-driver (10. April 2010)

dazu wäre erstmal die rahmengröße nicht schlecht 
warum misst du nicht einfach selbst nach?


----------



## downhillboy (10. April 2010)

kann ich auf zx 24 felgen nobby nics einfach so draufziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhoenixX (10. April 2010)

wow die ZX 24 felgen sehen super geil zum schwarzen rahmen aus 

VIIIIIEL BESSER als meine sphinx  

hat da mal jemand nen link?




zum thema gabelschaft


das fahrrad ist bei meinem vater und der ist nicht da 

ist nen 20" Rahmen


----------



## acid-driver (10. April 2010)

downhillboy schrieb:


> kann ich auf zx 24 felgen nobby nics einfach so draufziehen?




welche nobbys?

@ gabelschaft: um die 20cm warens mein ich


----------



## PhoenixX (10. April 2010)

also alles was nen gabelschafft unter 200mm hat funktioniert nicht richtig?


hat jemand mal nen link zu den ZX 24?


----------



## knoblauchfreund (10. April 2010)

JackOeder schrieb:


>



Hi Leute, gebe zu, das Zitat kommt spät 
Hab ne Frage: besitze seit kurzem das Cube Acid 2010 mit Smart Sam 2.1-Standardbereifung. Da ich mehr auf "Breit" stehe (was Reifen angeht), würde ich gerne meine Nobby Nic 2.25 draufziehen. Lt. Cube-Seite geht das seit den 2009er Modellen nicht mehr. Der Händler meint, Platz wäre genug.

Hat einer von Euch evtl. auch 2.25er-NN drauf (gehabt) und Erfahrungen?

Danke und Gruß,
Knoblauchfreund


----------



## PhoenixX (11. April 2010)

servus


ich habe wie einige sicher wisen

ein cube acid mit LTD rahmen!

ich sehe bei allen anderen LTD rahmen aber immer wieder so weiße und rote aufkleber auf den rahmen


kann man diese irgendwo her bekommen?

Gruß

André


----------



## downhillboy (11. April 2010)

hier ein paar bilder von meinem acid


----------



## knoblauchfreund (11. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> welche nobbys?



Nehme an, die 2.25er ...


----------



## Ischi (12. April 2010)

hier nochmal...



> Hat einer von Euch evtl. auch 2.25er-NN drauf (gehabt) und Erfahrungen?


2,25er Fat Alberts passen auch, da geht das mit dem Nobby auf jeden Fall klar...beim 09er zumindest, aber der 10er Rahmen wird nicht viel anders sein...


----------



## knoblauchfreund (12. April 2010)

Ischi schrieb:


> hier nochmal...
> 
> 2,25er Fat Alberts passen auch, da geht das mit dem Nobby auf jeden Fall klar...beim 09er zumindest, aber der 10er Rahmen wird nicht viel anders sein...



Danke für die Info, das Bierchen gibt´s im anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillboy (13. April 2010)

also wenn der Albert aufs acid drauf passen, passen die nobbys ganz sicher!!!!


----------



## downhillboy (13. April 2010)

ich habe noch ein tipp achtet beim kauf von nobbys darauf das dort DD ( Double Defense) draufsteht. die sind robuster also hab ich den Tipp bekommen


----------



## downhillboy (13. April 2010)

kann ich in mein acid ne rock shox reba 120mm reinbauen oder ist das einstellbar von 80 auf 120?


----------



## FWck (13. April 2010)

Meinst du ob die Gabel einstellbar ist? Wenns eine U-Turn ist, dann ja, sonst nein. Ansonsten würd ich sagen, 120mm ist zu viel des Guten. 100 sollten eher passen.


----------



## acid-driver (13. April 2010)

du kannst du gabel aber intern umbauen. 
100mm sollten ok sein


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. April 2010)

120mm wird auch noch passen, bin es wie erwähnt, lange Zeit an einem LTD Rahmen gefahren. Durch den etwas größeren SAG ist die Auswirkung in meinen Augen nicht zu stark, zur Not einfach ausprobieren, ob dir das Fahrgefühl taugt. 
[Der Vollständigkeit halber: wenn mehr Federweg verbaut wird, als freigegeben, geht die Garantie verloren...]

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoblauchfreund (14. April 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> [Der Vollständigkeit halber: wenn mehr Federweg verbaut wird, als freigegeben, geht die Garantie verloren...]



Genau das, ist den FAQ auf Cube-Bikes zu entnehmen.

Nochmal kurz zur Nobby-Nic-2.25er-Frage: Berufene Stellen (Cube und Schwalbe) haben folgende Infos:

[...Eine uneingeschränkte Freigabe gibt es für den 2,25er Reifen nicht immer. Es ist abhängig vom Fahrradrahmen, Felge und Reifenmarke. D.h. sofern eine Freigängigkeit, sowie die technischen Voraussetzungen bei Felge und Reifen passen, könnte aufgerüstet werden. [...] ist die von Ihnen vorgesehene Rad Reifenkombination bei einer 19mm Felgenmaulweite problemlos ...]


----------



## downhillboy (14. April 2010)

Hey gute Nachrichten ..ich war heute beim Händler und der sagte mit den nobbys 2.25 wäre kein Problem und sioe würden besser zum acid passen als die sams


----------



## knoblauchfreund (14. April 2010)

Geht doch  Das nächste Bastelwochenende kommt... bestimmt!


----------



## downhillboy (14. April 2010)

jaa jipi ich freu mich er hatte auch gesagt theoretisch könnte man auch die alberts draufziehen aber das würde nicht zum rahmen passen


----------



## knoblauchfreund (14. April 2010)

Gut ist, was gefällt ... Aber zum Testen die Fats kaufen? Muss nicht... Dafür sindse zu teuer...


----------



## downhillboy (14. April 2010)

jop denk ich auch die nobbys sind für mich die geeignetsten mtb reifen...sie sind auch am meisten verbaut machst du gleich dierekt neue drauf oder fährste die sams noch runter.... also ich ziehe die nobbys nach 900 km drauf


----------



## knoblauchfreund (14. April 2010)

Mal sehen, kommt auf meine Lust am Samstag an. Zum Wegschmeissen sind die Sams eigentlich zu schade. Ich denke, die Sams werden zunächst noch gefahren, und wenn ich mal richtig Bock habe, baue ich um...


----------



## downhillboy (14. April 2010)

ich denk net dass ich meine wegschmeise ich denke ich verhauf sie fÃ¼r 10 â¬


----------



## knoblauchfreund (14. April 2010)

Auch ne Möglichkeit, oder liegen lassen, für den Ernstfall.


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. April 2010)

Neben dem 'Fat Albert' gibt es noch den normalen 'Albert' der ein anderes Profil hat. In der Drahtversion kostet er etwas mehr als ein 10er. Wiegen tut er zwar etwas mehr als ein Nobby, aber dafür bedeutend mehr Grip im Gelände, vor allem bei Nässe...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PierreA85 (18. April 2010)

endlich wieder ein Cube Acid in grün weiß muss noch einiges gemacht werden aber könnte besser werden wie das letzte..


*2010*






*>2009*


----------



## cube8ge (18. April 2010)

ey cool hab auch ein grün weißes...was hast du verändert...reifen gabel was noch??
lg
cube8ge


----------



## FWck (18. April 2010)

Was für eine Gabel ist das? Und mit wieviel Federweg?
Und, hast du sie reingemacht, oder wird die noch gewechselt?


----------



## PierreA85 (19. April 2010)

Änderungen bis jetzt

Gabel: Manitou Nixon Platinum 06 IT 0-145mm 18??g
Bremsscheiben SM RT 64 L, 203 mm
Laufräder: Mavic Crossride
Kassette: Sram PG 970 DH 12-26
Reifen: Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 26x2.00 50-559 reflex

zur erklärung das soll kein MTB werden sondern eher ein schikes Rennrad mit dem man auch mal Wheelies und Stoppies machen kann...

hatte schon mal ein cube Acid (das untere) das wurde mir aber ende letzten Jahres gestohlen


----------



## drexsack (19. April 2010)

Wie machen sich die Riesen Scheiben an dem Rad?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. April 2010)

Sieht in jedem Fall extrem aus mit der Gabel! Hoffe die Geo schadet nicht der Stabi, sprich Rahmen bleibt heile....
Aber wenns ein "Flitzer" werden soll, wird es ja nicht so sehr im Gelände verheizt.
Dennoch sicher grenzwertig, das "alte" war ja auch nicht so extrem....warum dieses?
So bekommen? In jedem Fall ein Hingucker wenn man damit überholt wird, aber auch so.


----------



## Fabian93 (19. April 2010)

> zur erklärung das soll kein MTB werden sondern eher ein schikes Rennrad mit dem man auch mal Wheelies und Stoppies machen kann...


Und wieso dann eine so hoch bauende Gabel?
Würd dich damit mal gerne einen steilen Berg rauffahren sehen...


----------



## PierreA85 (20. April 2010)

zu den Bremsscheiben.... hinten wäre sicher auch eine Stempelbremse ausreichend gewesen da i meist nur vorn bremse aber dann richtig... ob 8" nötig sind wird sich noch raus stellen..sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus... die Alligator kannst dir nur an die wand hängen die sehen nicht nur aus wie Sägeblätter das sind auch nur Bremsbelagssägen ohne Wirkung.. das einzige was mir sorgen macht sind solche Bilder von der m-485





zur Gabel... Manitou einzig und allein wegen der Optik dadurch sieht das Bike kürtzer und aggressiver aus darum auch die 145mm FW die aber stufenlos bis 0 mm verstellbar sind was i aber nicht nutze da i das einsacken beim bremsen schon vom meinen DH bikes gewohnt bin. 
Die Gewichtsersparnis (2,3kg gegen 1,8kg)und die höhere Front machen sich positiv an der Ampel bemerkbar da kannst bis mitte 30 mit leicht angehobenen Vorderrad beschleunigen...
Deswegen auch sie DH Kassette da sind die Sprünge nicht so hoch wenn man unter last schaltet..

Kletterfähigkeit wird eher durch die Übersetzung und Fahrkünste begrenzt nicht durch den FW

ach so beide Bikes waren im Originalzustand hoffe nur das i es diesmal fertig aufbauen kann bevor es wieder wegkommt..


----------



## Fabian93 (20. April 2010)

> Kletterfähigkeit wird eher durch die Übersetzung und Fahrkünste begrenzt nicht durch den FW


Hab davon auch nichts gesagt,ich hab von der Einbauhöhe geredet.Und ganz nebenbei,man fährt z.b bei Marathons und beim CC nicht umsonst eine tiefe front.



> Manitou einzig und allein wegen der Optik dadurch sieht das Bike kürtzer und aggressiver aus darum auch die 145mm


Sieht weder kürzer noch agressiver aus,lediglich stelzig...
Außerdem leidet die Wendigkeit durch den Flacheren Lenkwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PierreA85 (20. April 2010)

darum eine manitou IT (Infinite Travel Adjust,  Ausfuehrung der Mantou erlaubt die stufenlose Federwegsverstellung  vom Lenker aus von 145 - 40 mm) das ist nicht mein erstes bike was i mir zusammenbaue i weiß was der flache Lenkwinkel für Auswirkungen hatt... das sollte ja auch kein CC bike werden dafür haben die reifen in schnellen Kuren zu wenig halt...

noch mal nen pic von der seite da siehts nicht so xtem aus


----------



## knoblauchfreund (21. April 2010)

Gestern die 2.25er Nobbies aufgezogen. Sieht gut aus, fährt sich gut und PASST !


----------



## downhillboy (22. April 2010)

gut gut stell mal ein bild rein wie es aussieht!!


----------



## downhillboy (22. April 2010)

welche federgabel past besser oder ist besser am acid die rock shox reba oder recon


----------



## FWck (22. April 2010)

Reba ist besser, jedoch auch teurer.


----------



## acid-driver (22. April 2010)

und passen tun beide...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (23. April 2010)

also ich hab die Reba Race und kann die nur empfehlen....


----------



## downhillboy (23. April 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Reba ist besser, jedoch auch teurer.



ich hab duie reba für 315 gesehn und die recon für 512


----------



## acid-driver (23. April 2010)

downhillboy schrieb:


> ich hab duie reba für 315 gesehn und die recon für 512




kommt immer auf die quellen an


----------



## knoblauchfreund (24. April 2010)

Ach, Mist, hab die Knipse vergessen... Müsste aber vor nem Foto erst noch putzen, soll ja schön werden.... Kommt aber noch.

Aber was anderes: Mir ist bekannt, dass Schleifgeräusche auf den ersten X-Kilometern an Scheibenbremsen normal sind. Wie ist das mit Quietschen beim Schieben? habt ihr das auch ??


----------



## downhillboy (25. April 2010)

ja hatte ich du musst den schnellspanner kurz lösen und wieder zu machen wenn das nicht funktioniert melde dich nochmal


----------



## knoblauchfreund (25. April 2010)

Schon mehrfach gemacht.. Brachte keinen Erfolg.


----------



## pinocchi0 (25. April 2010)

schleifen kann viele ursachen haben. aber meistens ist es eine minderwertige bremsscheibe. bzw du dünne. ich habe die teure oros und die sind halt sehr dünn. die schleifen bei kurven und jetzt bei den fat alberts, die produzieren wohl solche vibrationen, dass die scheibe schleift. oft hilft ein wenig gerade biegen oder die bremse neu auszurichten.

jetzt mit den noch teureren magura scheiben habe ich nichts mehr. schon ungewöhnlich das fahrradbremsscheiben schon genauso teuer sind wie beim auto


----------



## knoblauchfreund (25. April 2010)

Wie soll man denn ne hydraulische neu ausrichten ??? Muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich wie schon gesagt, neu die Nobbies 2.25 drauf habe. Vielleicht liegts daran? Seltsamerweise quietscht nur die vordere, nicht die hintere...


----------



## Blaustich (25. April 2010)

knoblauchfreund schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn ne hydraulische neu ausrichten ???



Geht ganz einfach und schnell:
Die zwei Schrauben am Bremssattel (nennt man das so beim Fahrrad?) etwas lockern, oben an der Bremse den Bremshebel ziehen und angezogen lassen, unten am Bremssattel die Schrauben wieder festdrehen, Bremse loslassen, fertig  Evtl. klappt's nicht gleich beim ersten Mal ... aber normalerweise sollte damit das Schleifen beseitigt werden können.
Je nach Stabilität der Gabel entsteht das Schleifen auch in Kurven.

Zum Quietschen: beim normalen Schieben ohne angezogener Bremse sollte da eigentlich nichts quietschen. Wenn ich allerdings einige Male hintereinander bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten (ab 30) bremse, quietscht meine Ryde auch hin und wieder. Ist so ein Phänomen, das kommt und geht


----------



## downhillboy (25. April 2010)

ja bei mir war es auch die vordere hast du schonmal schnellspanner gelößt und auf der anderen seite vom schnellspanner an den knopf bisschen gedreht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoblauchfreund (25. April 2010)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Geht ganz einfach und schnell:
> Die zwei Schrauben am Bremssattel (nennt man das so beim Fahrrad?) etwas lockern, oben an der Bremse den Bremshebel ziehen und angezogen lassen, unten am Bremssattel die Schrauben wieder festdrehen, Bremse loslassen, fertig  Evtl. klappt's nicht gleich beim ersten Mal ... aber normalerweise sollte damit das Schleifen beseitigt werden können.
> Je nach Stabilität der Gabel entsteht das Schleifen auch in Kurven.
> 
> Zum Quietschen: beim normalen Schieben ohne angezogener Bremse sollte da eigentlich nichts quietschen. Wenn ich allerdings einige Male hintereinander bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten (ab 30) bremse, quietscht meine Ryde auch hin und wieder. Ist so ein Phänomen, das kommt und geht


 

Danke, werd ich mal ausprobieren, dürfte ja nicht allzu schwer sein...




downhillboy schrieb:


> ja bei mir war es auch die vordere hast du schonmal schnellspanner gelößt und auf der anderen seite vom schnellspanner an den knopf bisschen gedreht ?



Jau, hab ich schon... Damit regulierst Du aber doch "nur", wie stramm die Spannung am Schnellspanner ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## downhillboy (25. April 2010)

ja aber bei mir hats danach aufgehört


----------



## Fabian93 (25. April 2010)

Das die Bremse schleift liegt daran,dass der Bremssattel nicht richtig ausgerichetet ist.
War bei mir am Anfang auch,1x richtig ausgerichetet und das "Problem" war Geschichte.

Das schleifen in den Kurven ist soweit normal,so lange es nicht übermäig ist...


----------



## downhillboy (27. April 2010)

wo bleiben bilder von den nobbys


----------



## Quator94 (5. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,
ist es möglich an mein Analog eine 120mm Gabel zu montieren? Möchte mir nämlich eine RS Reba SL kaufen und traue mir nicht zu diese fachmännisch auf 100mm umzubauen.


----------



## knoblauchfreund (5. Mai 2010)

Ich täte es nicht machen, da dann die gesamte Rahmen- und Fahrradergonomie und Geometrie und Gesamtabstimmung übern Haufen ist. Und durch den Einsatz dieser bauweisenuntypischen "Anpassung" auch die Garantie.


----------



## markus182 (5. Mai 2010)

dann kauf dir doch einfach ne reba mit 100mm federweg


----------



## leechesx (8. Mai 2010)

So, ich bin gestern das Acid Probegefahren und muss sagen das es mir super gefallen hat.
Leider hatte der  nur das White`n`Red da. Naja, jetzt muss ich nochmal bis nächste Woche warten, aber dann kann´s losgehen. Ich freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## knoblauchfreund (8. Mai 2010)

Freude ist berechtigt, definitiv ! Viel Spaß !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (8. Mai 2010)

Ich hab' 2 Probleme mit der Hayes Stroker:

1. Der rechte Bremsbelag der vorderen Bremse stellt nicht mehr richtig zurück, so dass ein komplett schleiffreies Einstellen nicht mehr möglich ist. Ab zum Händler oder kann ich da selber was dran machen? Wenn ja wie?

2. Die Bremshebel sind relativ 'locker', sprich sie haben Spiel nach oben und unten. Ist das bei euch auch so, oder muss ich da nachziehen? Und, der linke Bremshebel quitscht leicht. Kann ich da einfach mit einem kleinen bisschen Öl rangehen oder gibt das eine endlose Sauerei?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## zippolino (8. Mai 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> 2. Die Bremshebel sind relativ 'locker', sprich sie haben Spiel nach oben und unten. Ist das bei euch auch so, oder muss ich da nachziehen? Und, der linke Bremshebel quitscht leicht. Kann ich da einfach mit einem kleinen bisschen Öl rangehen oder gibt das eine endlose Sauerei?


ist bei mir auch so mit spiel + quietschen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Mai 2010)

leechesx schrieb:


> So, ich bin gestern das Acid Probegefahren und muss sagen das es mir super gefallen hat.
> Leider hatte der  nur das White`n`Red da. Naja, jetzt muss ich nochmal bis nächste Woche warten, aber dann kann´s losgehen. Ich freue mich schon drauf.


Ganz Recht so, hatte auch 2 Jahre richtig Spaß mit dem 2008er Acid..... und nun bekommt es meine Frau, weil ich es nicht einfach verkaufen/verstoßen wollte & sie das white´n´apple so mag....ist schon ein ganz schickes Spaß-Teil.....allerdings weiß/rot wäre dann auch nicht mein Ding. Voriges Jahr das blau/weiß o.k. - aber die eigentliche Frage wäre ja nun, was nimmst Du denn in Kürze?
Das Schwarze...oder ein einfach anderes Modelljahr?


----------



## leechesx (8. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir das Black`n`Grey bestellt. Habe die Farbkombi am Attention gesehen und die hat mir sofort zugesagt.


----------



## Quator94 (9. Mai 2010)

Ich bin es nochmal 

Hätte noch ein paar Fragen zum Thema Gabel. Welche Schaftlänge benötige ich für das Cube Analog (Attention, Acid)? Und kann ich eine Gabel ohne Vorkenntnisse und ohne Spezialwerkzeug montieren?


----------



## Baumarktbomber (9. Mai 2010)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Ich bin es nochmal
> 
> Hätte noch ein paar Fragen zum Thema Gabel. Welche Schaftlänge benötige ich für das Cube Analog (Attention, Acid)? Und kann ich eine Gabel ohne Vorkenntnisse und ohne Spezialwerkzeug montieren?



Kommt drauf an, was für eine Rahmengröße bzw. welche Komponenten du verbaut hast.

Folgende Faktoren spielen eine Rolle:

- Rahmengröße zwecks Steuerrohrlänge
- verbauter Steuersatz, da (fast) jeder Steuer eine andere Einbauhöhe hat
- Vorbau, ebenfalls zwecks Höhe
- verbaute Spacer

Bei einem 20 Zollrahmen und verbauten Komponenten komme ich auf eine Schaftlänge von ca. 21 cm, eventuell sogar etwas mehr, da ich die Einbauhöhe des verbauten Steuersatzes nicht finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (9. Mai 2010)

Hab mal kurz die Daten rausgesucht.
Rahmenhöhe: 20"
Vorbau: FSA OS190 Oversized
Steuersatz: FSA No.10 semi-Integrated
Spacer: Nö

Ersatzweise könnte ich ja eigentlich auch die jetzige Schaftlänge messen.

Quelle: http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/s...0/~kid235/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2072.htm?print=1

Findet ihr diese Anleitung hilfreich?
http://www.mtb-extreme.de/technik/gabel_hin,_gabel_her,_wechseln_ist_gar_nicht_schwer.html


----------



## Baumarktbomber (9. Mai 2010)

Mit der Anleitung machst du nichts falsch. Wie von mir schon angesprochen, hat die Gabel eine Schaftlänge von ca. 21 cm. Rechne zur Sicherheit 1 bis 2 cm drauf. Wenn du das Bild auf der angebenen Seite vergrößerst, siehst du zwischen Steuersatz und Vorbau einen Spacer. Die Dinger werden nie bei den verbauten Komponenten angegeben.


----------



## Quator94 (9. Mai 2010)

Ah, ok. 

Dann erstmal Danke, werd mich bei Problemen wieder melden.


----------



## leechesx (9. Mai 2010)

Ich habe da mal noch eine andere Frage. Also von der Größe und vom Fahrgefühl ist alles top, allerdings meinte ein Bekannter das die Gabel zu schwach sei für mich. Ich selbst bin ca. 196cm groß und wiege ca. 110 kg. Aber anfangs mach ich ja eh keine Touren über Stock und Stein.


----------



## zippolino (9. Mai 2010)

frage: bei meinem acid 2009 machte heute die hintere bremse komische geräusche... ein metallisches quietschen , nicht so wie wenn die bremse nass ist sondern als wenn sich steinchen zwischen die scheibe und bremsbeläge gesetzt hätten.

die bremswirkung ist aber noch wie immer.

meint ihr ich brauche neue beläge oder könnten das echt nur steinchen sein?

(4000 km mit den belägen gefahren bis jetzt)


----------



## chrisss86 (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo Liebe Cube gemeinde!

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und wollte mal Hallo sagen.
Hab heute mein brandneues Cube Acid (Black n Grey 20")abgeholt.







Hab dann auch erstmal ne kleine Runde gedreht um das gute Stück mal zu testen. Dabei ist mir allerdings aufgefallen das die Scheibenbremsen ein wenig schleifen und das ich jetzt tierische Rückenschmerzen nach dem fahren habe.
Soll ich wegen den Scheibenbremsen noch mal zu Laden gehen oder meint ihr das verschwindet bald von alleine? 
Was meint ihr wieso ich auf einmal Rückenschmerzen vom fahren kriege? Als ich vor ein paar wochen mit dem 18" Acid einer Freundin gefahren bin ging es mir Rückenmässig super. Ich bin 1,83 groß und deshalb hab ich mir dann ein 20" gekauft. Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar tipps was man noch so verstellen kann damit das verschwindet.

MfG chrisss86


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Mai 2010)

@chriss86
Zunächst herzlichen Glückwunsch! Schönes Teil!
Die Geodiskussion ist ja an sich schon heikel - ich weiß, wovon ich rede 
Habe mit 178 cm & 83 cm Schrittlänge seit 2 Jahren ein 20´´ ACID gefahren - bin diese Woche auf 18´´ LTD umgestiegen. 
Nach Aussage des Händlers saß ich auf beiden Bikes "geometrisch" gleichermaßen gut während der Probefahrt. Allerdings war bei dem 20´´ die sog. Sattelüberhöhung nicht wirklich gegeben. Dies sieht bei Dir doch schon ganz o.k. aus. Mein ACID machte aber vorher auch Nackenprobleme - habe deshalb auf gute Hinweise hier im Forum reagiert (danke Kati) und einen kurzen, hohen Vorbau angebracht. Hat super geholfen. Daher saß ich letztlich auch exakt so - wie auf dem jetzigen 18´´ - also denke als Tipp mitgeben zu können, messe doch mal bei dem Bike der Freundin den Abstand von Sattelspitze bis vor zum Lenker. Und das selbe bei Deinem jetzigen Bike. Diese Differenz gilt es dann mit geändertem Vorbau auszugleichen (wenn geht auch ein wenig die Höhe beachten- gibt gerade kurze, aber auch steilere kurze usw.) und schwups sitzt Du wieder wie auf dem 18´´ - wobei Deine Rahmengröße an sich total o.k. ist  Ich denke ein 90 er Vorbau (leicht steil wie er Originale) müsste o.k. sein - der Originale scheint schon ziemlich lang (110? 105?)
Das mit den Bremsen müsste sich geben - wenn es "nur" ein kleines Schleifen ist...nach ca. 150-200 km solltest Du eh´noch mal zum Laden gehen...und die kostenlose Inspektion nutzen, da werden die kleinen Dinge behoben/nachjustiert...und evtl. kann der Vorbau auch gratis getauscht werden - ist ja noch neuwertig.... ;-)
Viel Spaß mit dem ACID!


----------



## chrisss86 (10. Mai 2010)

> messe doch mal bei dem Bike der Freundin den Abstand von Sattelspitze  bis vor zum Lenker.


Ja das ist ne gute Idee, werd ich mal die Woche machen.

Dass das mit der Geodiskussion ein heikeles Thema ist hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Wie so oft beim Sport gibt es da sicher viele verschiedene Meinungen und jeder meint seine Meinung wär die einzig richtige ;-)

Das mit dem Schleifen ist wirklich nur sehr leicht, manchmal ist es auch garnicht da, irgendwie merkwürdig. Was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Reifen beim drehen leicht "eiern". Aber das ist doch glaub ich normal oder? Ich hab seit meiner Kindheit keinen Drahtesel mehr besessen, deshalb weiß ich noch ziemlich wenig ;-)

MfG chrisss86


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Mai 2010)

Richtig ist, wenn es Dir angenehm ist. Wem nützt ein Fall für den Orthopäden, nur der Optik halber - und Dein Bike sieht total o.k. & cool aus! Denke mit der Rahmengröße hast Du schon solide vorgelegt. 
Vorbaulänge - oder gar Sattel vor/zurück o.ä. ist doch optisch nur noch Pille  - aber mit großer Wirkung für die Haltung auf dem Bike.
Denke generell ist das ACID ein sehr, sehr gutes (Wieder)-einstiegsbike....noch nicht so sau teuer....aber ohne Ende Spaß bei ganz vernünftigen Komponenten...erst mal gut angelegtes Geld. War bei mir ähnlich - kann man sich austoben und ausprobieren....und sehen, ob man wirklich dabei bleibt, bzw. wo der "Trend" im eigenen alltäglichen Fahrbetrieb hingeht (Wald, Wiese, Feld, Radweg, Trail etc.)
Teurer geht in ein paar Jahren immer noch - und "Besser" braucht man am Anfang kaum - man muss ja auch erst mal wieder Fahrpraxis bekommen...ACID funzt da schon richtig!
Das mit den "eiernden" Reifen kommt dir vermutlich nur optisch so vor, da die 2.1 Schlappen fetter sind, als die von deinem früheren Rad - die Eiern bestimmt nicht wirklich - sonst müsste der Händler neu zentieren. Aber das ist bei einem neuen Rad äußerst unwahrscheinlich...und ich erinnere mich auch noch daran, dass ich anfangs dachte die Schlappen Eiern.... - aber es schleift so schnell schon nix 
Was Dein Wissen betrifft: Dann war es bestimmt eine gute Idee sich hier anzumelden... bald schon kannst Du auch Deine Erfahrungen hier weitergeben  und bis dahin profitierst Du einfach von den Anderen  oder postest schon mal schöne Bilder bei "zeigt her eure cubes"


----------



## downhillboy (11. Mai 2010)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Cube gemeinde!
> 
> Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und wollte mal Hallo sagen.
> Hab heute mein brandneues Cube Acid (Black n Grey 20")abgeholt.
> ...


ach ist das noch so schön sauber  das mit dem ein wenig schleifen ist normal mit den rückenschmerzen auch aber du wirst dich dran gewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (11. Mai 2010)

sorry, aber weder das Schleifen noch die Rückenschmerzen sind normal!
Das Schleifen liegt vermutlich daran, dass der Bremssattel nicht zentriert ist.
Die Rückenschmerzen können mehrere Ursachen haben und sind definitiv nicht normal, es sei denn sie sind chronisch bzw. der Rücken tut immer weh.
Grüße


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2010)

jep, beides ist nicht normal.

zum bremssattel einstellen gibts hier im forum mehrere threads zu (suchfunktion), sollte zwar eigentlich vom händler gemacht sein, aber was solls^^

zu den rückenschmerzen:
war an dem bike von deiner freundin sonst noch was anders?
der tipp mit dem abstand sattel <-> lenker ist gut, was sonst noch sein kann, dass der sattel nicht die richtige neigung hat, dh du falsch sitzt (das er die richtige höhe hat, denke ich jetzt einfach mal  )
wenn alles nix hilft, mal ergon-griffe probieren


----------



## downhillboy (11. Mai 2010)

mir hat nach dem ersten fahren auch der rücken wehgetan aber jetzt nicht mehr. bei mir ist auch ein leichtes schleifen aber das merkt man beim fahren gar nicht


----------



## markus182 (11. Mai 2010)

aber nur weil es bei dir so ist, muss es ja nicht "normal" sein


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Mai 2010)

markus182 schrieb:


> aber nur weil es bei dir so ist, muss es ja nicht "normal" sein


Und genau deshalb wäre es auch besser, wie übrigens schon geraten, beim Händler die kostenlose Erstinspektion machen zu lassen 
Dennoch "schleifen" niegelnagelneu Scheibenbremsen ganz leicht zu Anfang, kein wirklicher Grund zur Sorge, bei mir ging es auch weg (sonst wie erwähnt einfach den Händler neu einstellen lassen) ......und das mit den Rückenschmerzen wird ja nicht einfach so hin genommen, nicht umsonst fragt er ja, was man da noch machen kann....und da ist hier (fast) alles gefragt, außer die nicht wirklich weiter helfenden Äußerungen, das Rückenschmerzen nicht normal sind 
Also konkrete Vorschläge bitte! Der Rest ist doch geschenkt


----------



## FWck (11. Mai 2010)

Leichte Rückenschmerzen hatte ich bei den ersten beiden Touren auch, ging aber sehr schnell weg. Ich würde es mal etwas beobachten und wenns nicht besser wird mit den oben genannten Sachen anfangen zu experimentieren.

Kennt jemand von euch das Problem an der Hayes Stroker, dass der eine Bremsbelag nicht mehr richtig zurückstellt? Und wenn ja, kann ich da selber etwas dran machen?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## chrisss86 (11. Mai 2010)

RÃ¼ckenschmerzen-technisch bin ich schon seit ein paar Jahren gebeutelt. Versuch das zwar im Fitnessstudio wegzutrainieren, aber so richtig weg geht es nie. Aber ohne training wÃ¤re es noch viel schlimmer.

Wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze fÃ¼hl ich mich irgendwie zu weit nach vorne gezogen, es ist keine bequeme Sitzhaltung. Deshalb glaub ich, dass ich mit nem kÃ¼rzeren Vorbau besser bedient wÃ¤re. Als ich mit dem 18" gefahren bin musste ich auch mehr Kraft mit den Schultern aufbringen weil der Lenker denk ich mal einfach nÃ¤her dran war. Da haben die Schultern den RÃ¼cken dann wohl erheblich entlastet.
Ich werd mal mit meinem Kollege dem Dusi (ist hier auch angemeldet) am Wochenende einen Einstellungs-Tag machen. Der kennt sich mittlerweile schon ein wenig besser mit der Materie aus als ich und findet sicher schnell was da falsch lÃ¤uft 



> zum bremssattel einstellen gibts hier im forum mehrere threads zu  (suchfunktion), sollte zwar eigentlich vom hÃ¤ndler gemacht sein, aber  was solls^^



Das hat der HÃ¤ndler sogar gemacht kurz bevor ich das Rad ins Auto gepackt habe. Hat extra nochmal getestet ob die Scheibenbremse schleift und hat dann nachgestellt.



> Und genau deshalb wÃ¤re es auch besser, wie Ã¼brigens schon geraten, beim  HÃ¤ndler die kostenlose Erstinspektion machen zu lassen



Bei meinem HÃ¤ndler kostet die leider 25â¬, aber ich werd sie natÃ¼rlich trotzdem machen lassen. Er meinte ich soll sie nach 3 Monaten machen lassen.

MfG 
Chrisss86


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Mai 2010)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze fühl ich mich irgendwie zu weit nach vorne gezogen, es ist keine bequeme Sitzhaltung. Deshalb glaub ich, dass ich mit nem kürzeren Vorbau besser bedient wäre.....


Das glaube ich auch  aber so ein "Einstellungstag" ist ja ein guter Anfang...


chrisss86 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Händler kostet die leider 25, aber ich werd sie natürlich trotzdem machen lassen. Er meinte ich soll sie nach 3 Monaten machen lassen..


Ja gut 3 Monate - oder 150-200 km was solls - es werden einige Schraubverbindungen nachgezogen die sich lockern können, kleinere Einstellungsfragen nachjustiert - u.U. Probleme die während der Zeit des Probefahrens aufgetreten sind - behoben....
Und das ist für mich (und alle offensichtlich alle anderen Händler) Service-Leistung - gehört sozusagen zum Kaufgeschäft dazu! 
Wenn mein Händler dafür Geld nehmen wollte - würde ich gemäß BGB vom 14 -tägigen Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen  der tickt doch nicht richtig! Für jede Inspektion danach kann er ja nehmen was er will - die Erste muß einfach kostenneutral sein, da erst nach dem "Einfahren" bestimmte Dinge endgültig zu erledigen sind. 
Wenn Du Reifenwechsel beim Auto machst - solltest Du auch nach ca. 50-100 km nachziehen lassen - auch das ist kostenneutral, sozusagen bereits mit dem Wechsel "mitbezahlt"...Geht doch gar nicht anders....wenn Dein Händler dafür Geld haben will - hättest Du ja auch gleich im Internet bestellen können Wo ist da der Vorteil des Händlerkaufes  - Frag ihn das einfach mal!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisss86 (11. Mai 2010)

Ja da hast du schon recht @spurhalter
Ich war vorher in einem anderen Laden der mich irgendwie nicht richtig angesprochen hat. Man musste dem Verkäufer jedes Detail aus der Nase rausziehen. Das war bei meinem jetzigen Laden ganz anders, der Verkäufer hatte ein strahlen in seinen Augen als er voller Begeisterung von seinen Bikes erzählt. Sonst machte der Laden auch einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich.

Aber diese Geschichte mit der 1. Inspektion dämpft meine Freude darüber, dass ich einen vermeintlich Spitzenladen gefunden habe ein wenig. Als ich mein Bike abgeholt habe, hab ich allerdings auch nicht mit dem Chef gesprochen sondern mit einem Angestellten. 

Ich werd die Tage mal da anrufen und Nachhören, ob ich die Inspektion nun bezahlen muss oder nicht. Bin ja ansich bereit noch viel Geld in diesem Laden auszugeben für die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit, nur halt eben nicht unbedingt für eine Sache die man zwingend machen muss... das hat was von versteckten Kosten. Gefällt mir nicht.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank an euch alle für die guten Ratschläge 

MfG
chrisss86


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (26. Mai 2010)

downhillboy schrieb:


> also wenn der Albert aufs acid drauf passen, passen die nobbys ganz sicher!!!!



Also lassen sich die Alberts auch ohne Probleme auf der verbauten Felge fahren?


----------



## downhillboy (27. Mai 2010)

ja ich denke schon 2.25 sollten kein problem sein


----------



## dusi__ (28. Mai 2010)

sind kein problem. passen super.


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. Mai 2010)

Hab heute meien Acid mal gezeigt, dass es noch andere Untergründe gibt als Teer und geschotterter Waldweg.

Leider war ich alleine unterwegs und hatte nur die Handy-Cam dabei...

Ein Stück Saar-Hunsrück-Steig (darf man auf speziellen Wanderwegen eigentlich fahren???):






Die Geländestrecke der ehemaligen Bundeswehr-Fahrschule in Hermeskeil:















Hier mal der Link zu meiner Gallery. Sind bislang noch wenige Fotos, aber das soll sich schnell ändern.

http://nimga.de/gallery/6QF1a/


----------



## FWck (30. Mai 2010)

Ich will mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung anlässlich des ersten Geburtstags meines Acids schreiben.
Gekauft hab' ich es letztes Jahr als mein erstes 'richtiges' MTB, und ich kann direkt sagen: Ich hab' den Kauf nicht bereut!

Gefahren bin ich bisher 'nur' ~1000km (leider viele Verletzungs-, Krankheits- und Lernpausen ), dafür sammeln sich hier im Taunus jedoch sehr schnell viele Höhenmeter an (jedoch ungezählt).

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Acid, ich glaube, für diesen Preis kann man nicht viel mehr bekommen. Es ist, glaube ich, zwar nicht leicht, dafür aber solide aufgebaut. Hat auch seine Vorteile 
Einige wenige Punkte hab' ich jedoch doch zu bemängeln:

- Die Reifen haben nicht viel Grip (ich weiß, bekannt ) und werden sobald sie runter sind von Nobbys ersetzt.
- Die Bremse bietet zwar für mein Gewicht eine ordentliche Bremsleistung, faden jedoch relativ bald.
- Die Gabel taugt nichts. Schwer und mit schlechtem Ansprechverhalten.

Insgesamt sind dies glaube ich die typischen Mängel, die man ja deshalb hier auch relativ häufig liest. Mit dem Rest bin ich dafür sehr zufrieden. Der Deore/XT-Antriebsmix schaltet präzise, die Ergonomie passt perfekt für mich und die Laufräder sind zwar schwer, dafür aber robust. 

Das Acid ist als 'Einsteigerbike' für meine Begriffe sehr geeignet, hat mich jedoch schnell auf Trails gebracht, die mit dem Acid zwar gehen, aber Kompromisse in Geschwindigkeit, Sicherheit und Spaß fordern. Deshalb kommt Ende des Jahres deutlich mehr Federweg, das Acid darf jedoch als Winter- und Ersatzbike bleiben. 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Fabian93 (30. Mai 2010)

> Deshalb kommt Ende des Jahres deutlich mehr Federweg, das Acid darf jedoch als Winter- und Ersatzbike bleiben.


Ich sag mal so,das Acid mit einer vernünftigen gabel drin fährt sich ganz anders,macht einiges mehr Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (30. Mai 2010)

also ich hab auch nen acid. allerdings hab ich die dart3 gegen eine reba getauscht. das ist echt ein unterschied wie tag und nacht...


----------



## FWck (30. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß, und ich hatte mir den Wechsel auch lange überlegt. Ich bin dann jedoch zum Entschluß gekommen, dass ich mir das Geld spare und in die Richtung Stereo gehe. Ich glaube, da hab' ich auf dauer deutlich mehr davon, da ja auch die bauartbedingten Grenzen (Hardtail) mit einer neuen Gabel nicht verschoben werden können.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## r0ckZ0r (30. Mai 2010)

Kann mir einer 'nen Kettenstrebenschutz empfehlen, der gut passt?

Acid Modell 2010


----------



## Icebreaker84 (30. Mai 2010)

@markus:
Überlege auch zu tauschen. WElche hast du genommen udn was hast bezahlt.
Gut wäre was gebrauchtes bzw. günstiges, denn soviel wollte ich in mein Acid 09 Midseason nicht reinstecken.
Ice


----------



## markus182 (31. Mai 2010)

ich hab hier im bikemarkt eine gebrauchte reba race für 160 gekauft.


----------



## Vincy (1. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Kann mir einer 'nen Kettenstrebenschutz empfehlen, der gut passt?
> 
> Acid Modell 2010


 

Von Cube gibt es einen, kostet ca 10
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/accessoires-tires_id_36644_.htm#chainstay-protection


----------



## jboo7 (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin neu hier, heisse Sascha, bin 28 und habe ein altes Hobby von mir neu entdeckt. Ich bin früher viel MTB gefahren und habe es für mich nun dank meiner Freundin wieder entdeckt. Also was lag näher, als sich ein neues Bike zuzulegen.

Also ist es ein 2010er Cube Acid geworden, nachdem ich viel gutes über das Bike gelesen habe und es meinen Ansprüchen voll gerecht wird. Ich habe erstmal nur ein Handyfoto, aber bessere werden bestimmt bald folgen, obwohl ich auf den ersten beiden Touren leider keine Cam eingepackt habe.

Bisher macht es mir riesig Spaß und ich hoffe, dass das noch lange so bleibt. Schauen wir mal...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Juni 2010)

jboo7 schrieb:


> Bisher macht es mir riesig Spaß und ich hoffe, dass das noch lange so bleibt. Schauen wir mal...


Willkommen Sascha, ein schwarzes Acid  was will man mehr. Wenn es jetzt schon Spaß macht, warum soll sich das dann ändern?  
Ich denke - gute Entscheidung & nun noch viele schöne Trail- Kilometer damit. Und wenn Du schon weitere Fotos versprichst......besuche doch auch mal den "Zeigt her Eure Cubes" Thread, da sind Fotos immer gewünscht


----------



## cube_acid_dani (9. Juni 2010)

Hi,

hab auch a acid.... 2010er Model, bin zufrieden, aber die smart sam reifen sind wirklich das letzte   \: )


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juni 2010)

cube_acid_dani schrieb:


> Hi,hab auch a acid.... 2010er Model, bin zufrieden, aber die smart sam reifen sind wirklich das letzte.


Na ja, wenn Du nicht zwingend an "Schwalbe" hängst - probier doch mal diese hier:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/reifen-schlaeuche/reifen-conti-vapor/4651.html
Finde Preis/Leistung geht voll o.k. + zufrieden bin ich mehr als genug damit 
Und so schaut es dann aufgezogen aus:






 

Versuch wäre es doch wert, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoblauchfreund (9. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub, es ist ne Glaubensfrage. Es geht um die Breite des Reifens. Deine Contis sind eben auch "nur" 2.1er, wie der Smart Sam auch.

Habe selbst Nobbies in 2.25 drauf. Die Breite machts m. E.
 Ist aber wie vieles im Leben Geschmacksache


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juni 2010)

ne, ist eigentlich mehr ne sache des luftdrucks und des profils 

also lasst mal luft ab^^


----------



## q_big (9. Juni 2010)

Die Schwalbe Smart Sams sind doch gute Alrounder mit guten Geländeeigenschaften. Mir gefallen sie! Da hab ich schon anderes gefahren was schwerer beherschbar war....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juni 2010)

knoblauchfreund schrieb:


> Ich glaub, es ist ne Glaubensfrage. Es geht um die Breite des Reifens. Deine Contis sind eben auch "nur" 2.1er, wie der Smart Sam auch.
> Habe selbst Nobbies in 2.25 drauf. Die Breite machts m. E.
> Ist aber wie vieles im Leben Geschmacksache


Ich dachte schon mit "Glaubensfrage" meintest Du Schwalbe vs. Conti  - aber nee is klar, wenn es unbedingt Breitere sein sollen/müssen....fallen die Vapor natürlich aus....aber ich höre/lese noch die Diskussionen hier: "sind die 2.25 für ACID zugelassen oder möglich" usw. .... da müsste man dann halt gar nicht darüber nachdenken...und ich finde die vom Verhalten her halt wirklich super  Aber hast recht - gerne jeder wie er will ......


----------



## knoblauchfreund (9. Juni 2010)

Doch, erst muss man nachdenken, dann fahren ;-)

Jedem dass Seine, gut ist, was gefällt (und passt :-D )


----------



## cube_acid_dani (20. Juni 2010)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort spurhalter!!
Die Reifen, die du mit oben gezeigt hast, sehen gar nicht schlecht aus...
Aber über die Nobbies 2.25er hab ich auch noch nichts schlechtes gehört!


----------



## downhillboy (24. Juni 2010)

hey leute folgendes beim fahren ( ohne treten) klackt irgendwas ganz leicht. weiß 
jemand an was das leigen könnte?


----------



## Nuub (24. Juni 2010)

Vorne? Hinten?
Klingt es nach Schaltung? Könnte der Sattel, bzw. Sattelstütze knacken?
Der Lenker? Alles ist möglich, bitte näher beschreiben.

Wann genau knackt es?


----------



## Quator94 (25. Juni 2010)

Könnte evtl. auch die Bremse sein, kontrollier doch mal ob die Scheibe verbogen ist oder Sand auf den Belägen klebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.jump (26. Juni 2010)

Hey Profis,

ich muss mal eben mein Problem dazwischenschieben und ich hoffe, Ihr seid so nett und helt mir . Ich habe das Cube Acid 2009 und Probleme mit der Narbe. Ich habe letztens die Narbe aufgemacht und gefettet und und und. Dann habe ich alles wieder richtig zusammengesetzt und festgezogen. Dann wollte ich das Rad einbauen und drehen aber es blockiert :X. Dann habe ich gemerkt, dass wenn ich die Kontermutter festziehe das Rad blockiert. Löse ich diese etwas, läuft das Rad perfekt. Meine Frage: Muss das so sein?! wenn ja, woher weiß man wie locker die Mutter max. sein darf?! lg
und nochmal danke 
einfach super so ein Forum


----------



## acid-driver (26. Juni 2010)

konuslagerung sagt dir was?

kontermutter einfach so fest ziehen, dass kein lager spiel in der nabe (!) vorhanden ist und einbauen.


----------



## q_big (26. Juni 2010)

mr.jump schrieb:


> Hey Profis,
> 
> ich muss mal eben mein Problem dazwischenschieben und ich hoffe, Ihr seid so nett und helt mir . Ich habe das Cube Acid 2009 und Probleme mit der Narbe. Ich habe letztens die Narbe aufgemacht und gefettet und und und. Dann habe ich alles wieder richtig zusammengesetzt und festgezogen. Dann wollte ich das Rad einbauen und drehen aber es blockiert :X. Dann habe ich gemerkt, dass wenn ich die Kontermutter festziehe das Rad blockiert. Löse ich diese etwas, läuft das Rad perfekt. Meine Frage: Muss das so sein?! wenn ja, woher weiß man wie locker die Mutter max. sein darf?! lg
> und nochmal danke
> einfach super so ein Forum



Da sollte man nicht einfach so dran rumspielen wenn man keine Ahnung hat... Sonst gibts schnell nen Lagerschaden.

Das Spiel muß genau richtig eingestellt sein, damit im eingebauten Zustand kein Spiel da ist und das Rad frei drehen kann.


----------



## downhillboy (27. Juni 2010)

hey leuts ihc habs wieder hinbekommen es klackt nicht mehr muss wohl irgendwo dreck dringewesen sein  aber trotzdem vielen dank für eure beiträge lg moritz


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. Juni 2010)

Bevor ich ein neues Thema eröffne, frag ich zuerst mal hier nach:


Ich will mit meinem Acid zum Spaß die Kurzstrecke (52 km/1144 hm) des Worlds MTB Marathon in St Wendel fahren. 

http://www.sankt-wendel.de/sport/worlds-mtb-marathon/strecken/ 


Haltet ihr das Acid für sowas geeignet?!?


----------



## acid-driver (29. Juni 2010)

wenn du dir das zutraust, warum dem acid nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.jump (2. Juli 2010)

Hi,

also muss ich die rot umkreiste Mutter nicht total festziehen, sondern nach Gefühl? also nicht zu locker, weil dann zu viel Spiel aber auch nicht zu fest, weil es dann blockiert?! verstehe ich das richtig? lg


----------



## q_big (2. Juli 2010)

Verwende doch mal die Suche, das ist genau erklärt überall im Forum und Internet!
Das muß genau eingestellt werden, sonst ist das Spiel spätestens beim Festziehen des Schnellspanners zu stramm und ein Lagerschaden die Folge...


----------



## markus182 (2. Juli 2010)

das ist mal nen acid


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juli 2010)

ich glaube, da wäre ein 28" besser für den besitzer^^


----------



## Quator94 (3. Juli 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich glaube, da wäre ein 28" besser für den besitzer^^



Aber das Teil hat doch viel mehr Stil


----------



## markus182 (3. Juli 2010)

alleine schon dieses hintere schutzblech
und diese hässliche klingel setzt dem ganzen noch die krone auf


----------



## zippolino (3. Juli 2010)

das kann doch nicht wahr sein! jetzt fehlt nur noch so ein dicker gepolsterter sattel mit federung


----------



## PatronTR (6. Juli 2010)

markus182 schrieb:


> das ist mal nen acid


 
sowas gehÃ¶rt unter strafe gestellt. ich finde das bike wurde vergewaltigt 

freunde was sagt ihr, 589â¬ fÃ¼r ein 09ner in folgender ausstattung?

*Rahmen* Alu Lite 7005 RFR-Geometry 
*Farbe* White Candy Blue oder Black'n'Grey 
*Gabel *Rock Shox Dart 3 80mm, PopLoc 
*Steuersatz* FSA No.10 semi-integriert 
*Vorbau *FSA OS190 
*Lenker* FSA XC300 Lowriser 
*Schaltwerk *Shimano Deore XT Shadow 
*Umwerfer *Shimano Deore 
*Schalthebel *Shimano Deore Rapidfire-Plus 9-f. 
*Bremse* Stroker Ryde hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm) 
*Kurbel *Shimano M442 Octalink 44x32x22Z., 175mm, Innenlager Shimano BB-ES25 
*Kassette *Shimano HG50 11-32Z., 9-f. 
*Kette *Shimano HG53 
*Felgen *RFR ZX24 
*Naben *Shimano Disc M525 
*Reifen* Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.1 
*Pedale* Fasten Alu 
*Sattel *Scape Active 5 
*SattelstÃ¼tze *Scape Light 31.6mm 
*Gewicht:* 12,7kg


----------



## PatronTR (6. Juli 2010)

doppelt sry


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. Juli 2010)

Sorry, mein fehler! Sollte besser lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (6. Juli 2010)

wieso? ist doch das cube acid forum, ich möchte wissen ob 589euronen für ein acid in der austattung wie aufgelistet ok sind, oder ob ich lieber 100 mehr fürs 2010 modell zahlen sollten. signifikante unterschiede gibts ned.



Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Falsches Forum???


----------



## dusi__ (6. Juli 2010)

na ja signifikanter unterschied ist das das 09´er modell 80mm federweg und eine 180mm scheibe vorne hat und das das 10´er modell 100mm federweg aber nur ne 160mm scheibe hat.wenn du ein schwergewicht sein solltest wäre die 180´er scheibe schon empfehlenswert.


----------



## PatronTR (6. Juli 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> na ja signifikanter unterschied ist das das 09´er modell 80mm federweg und eine 180mm scheibe vorne hat und das das 10´er modell 100mm federweg aber nur ne 160mm scheibe hat.wenn du ein schwergewicht sein solltest wäre die 180´er scheibe schon empfehlenswert.


 
also spare ich mir die 100euronen unterschied für zubehör. ich wiege nämlich nur 59 kg. 

danke.


----------



## PatronTR (6. Juli 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> na ja signifikanter unterschied ist das das 09´er modell 80mm federweg und eine 180mm scheibe vorne hat und das das 10´er modell 100mm federweg aber nur ne 160mm scheibe hat.wenn du ein schwergewicht sein solltest wäre die 180´er scheibe schon empfehlenswert.


 

ich bin nur 1,64, ist das ein vorbau v on 90mm kurz genug?


----------



## PatronTR (6. Juli 2010)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Sorry, mein fehler! Sollte besser lesen...


 
welche größe isn das schwarze?


----------



## dusi__ (6. Juli 2010)

ich weiss ja nicht wie lang deine ärmchen sind!? 

aber ich glaube das 90mm schon arg kurz sind.

ich würde mal mit einem 100mm anfangen, alles darunter ist eher richtung  enduro und All Mountain.


----------



## FWck (6. Juli 2010)

Kommt zunächst mal drauf an, welche Rahmengröße du nimmst. Und dann schaust du einfach, wie du damit zurecht kommst, ob du gerne gestreckter oder aufrechter sitzen willst.
Vielleicht lässt dich dein Händler ja auch ein bisschen 'rumprobieren', so dass du ein Gefühl dafür bekommst, wie du gut sitzt.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. Juli 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> welche größe isn das schwarze?



Das ist das 16" von meiner Frau.

Wenn das TR in Deinem Nick Trier bedeuten soll, kannste ja mal Probefahren kommen...


----------



## PatronTR (6. Juli 2010)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Das ist das 16" von meiner Frau.
> 
> Wenn das TR in Deinem Nick Trier bedeuten soll, kannste ja mal Probefahren kommen...


 
ist das zuklein bei 1,64 und 59 kg? wie groß ist deine frau wenn ich fragen darf?

und nein, das tr steht leider nicht für trier. aber danke für das nette angebot.

das tr, steht für türkei, auch wenn ich mich jetzt oute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (6. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr' das 18er mit 1,74, von daher sollte das 16er für dich passen. ABer wie immer: Probefahrt vor dem Kauf!


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. Juli 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> ist das zuklein bei 1,64 und 59 kg? wie groß ist deine frau wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> und nein, das tr steht leider nicht für trier. aber danke für das nette angebot.
> 
> das tr, steht für türkei, auch wenn ich mich jetzt oute




Die Frau ist 1,62 und hat 51 kg. Passt perferkt für Ihre Ansprüche sagt sie. Zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt sind ca. 2 - 4 cm Luft.

Mir als Mann wäre das Oberrohr zur nah an den Weichteilen. Wenn ich 1,62 m groß wäre und die gleiche Schrittlänge hätte, würde ich mir das 14 " nehmen. 

Das kann bei Dir natürlich ganz anders aussehen. Vielleicht hast Du eine größere Schrittlänge und es haut bei Dir hin.


----------



## MartinSR (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Ich weiß nicht so recht, in welches Forum ich mein Anliegen schreiben soll. Ich hoffe mal, hier bin ich nicht ganz falsch.

Mein "Problem":
Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein Acid gekauft und bin soweit eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings bietet die Kombination aus Pedalen und meinem Schuhwerk eher schlecht als recht halt, vor allem, wenns mal etwas feucht ist. Jetzt ist die Frage, was ich verändern soll und ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher.

Neue Schuhe werde ich mir auf jedenfall zulegen, da die bisherigen Allzweck-Turnschuhe auch nicht sonderlich bequem sind. Welche Schuhhersteller sind zu empfehlen? 
Die zweite Baustelle sind die Pedale. Da ich mir mehr Grip wünsche, überlege ich, welche ich verbauen soll bzw. ich stehe erst vor der Grundsatzentscheidung: Klick-Pedale oder "Normale", dann aber mit mehr Halt. Leider weiß ich nicht recht, was für mich besser geeignet ist, kann mir hier evtl. jemand einen Tipp geben? Preislich ist ja kein großer Unterschied, wie ich das gesehen habe. 
Ab "wann" oder besser für wen machen Klickpedale Sinn? Irgendwie tendiere ich mehr zu denen, weiß allerdings selber nicht warum 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## FWck (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab' die Klickpedale an meinem Acid sehr zu lieben gelernt. Bergauf tritt man spürbar effinzienter und man fühlt sich einfach gegen Abrutschen sehr gesichert. Auch bergab komme ich sehr gut klar, weil man damit einfach das Bike besser heben und positionieren kann.
Klar brauchts etwas eingewöhnung dazu, aber ich persönlich fand das im Vergleich zum Mehrwert ein kleines Opfer.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## MartinSR (6. Juli 2010)

Hast du evtl. eine Empfehlung für Schuh und Pedal?


----------



## dusi__ (6. Juli 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Klar brauchts etwas eingewöhnung dazu, aber ich persönlich fand das im Vergleich zum Mehrwert ein kleines Opfer.




zum beispiel bei den ersten fahrten vergessen das man eingeklickt ist 

Klickpedal System : SPD
Schuhe gibts zur zeit bei kartstadt Sport günstig zu kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (6. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr dieses Pedal: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=967;page=1;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=2;pgc=0

Ist halt ein Kombipedal. Geschickt, wenn man auch mal zu Freunden oder so mit normalen Schuhen fährt, jedoch hat man eigentlich erst mal immer die falsche Seite oben 

Also normale Klickpedale sind diese hier sehr gut (auch Preis/Leistung): http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=961;page=1;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=2;pgc=0

Schuhe fahre ich diese hier: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...;page=1;menu=1000,18,58;mid=2;pgc=0;orderby=2
Tragen sich bequem und haben auch einen guten Grip, wenn man mal schieben muss. Sehen halt nicht so sportlich aus, sind dafür jedoch vom Preis her günstig und taugen viel  Achtung, eine Nummer größer bestellen bei Shimano-Schuhen!

Wenn du nach besten Preisen ausschau hällst, dann vergleich mal die unterschiedlichen Internetanbieter (bike-mailorder.de, bike-components.com, hibike.de usw.)

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## PatronTR (7. Juli 2010)

https://www.boc24.de/p/NORTHWAVE-Rennradschuh-Vertigo-Carb____24365

meine schuhe, aber bei viel nässe musst du was drüber ziehen, dafür kriegst du aber nie heisse füße.

der tuts auch fürn anfang:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=12724;page=7;menu=1000,18,58;mid=0;pgc=0

z.b. in der Kombi mit dem oben genannten kombipedal, eine gute lösung wie ich finde.

pedale habe ich auch kombis, die wiegen zwar etwas mehr, aber wie gehabt, man kann nicht überall mit mtb schuhen hin.

https://www.boc24.de/p/SHIMANO-Touring-Pedal-PD-A530____30145_11546__11535

die sind perfekt. *edit*sehe grad das dies die rennrad version ist, die gibt aber auch als mtb version.

gruß


----------



## PatronTR (7. Juli 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> zum beispiel bei den ersten fahrten vergessen das man eingeklickt ist
> 
> Klickpedal System : SPD
> Schuhe gibts zur zeit bei kartstadt Sport günstig zu kaufen!


 
mit ist das jahre später noch einmal passiert. nach dem biergarten


----------



## FWck (7. Juli 2010)

Ohhja, an die Anfangszeit hab ich auch noch peinliche Erinnerungen  Wobei alle, die dabei waren und auch Klickies fahren mit Mut zugesprochen haben 

Und nach 2 bis 3 Touren sollts ja sowieso kein Problem sein.

Ich hab noch mal einen Nachtrag zu den Kombipedalen: Ich bin heute morgen so technisch wie schon lange nicht mehr gefahren, sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab. Dabei haben mich die Kombipedale extremst genervt, da einfach das einklicken zum Teil zu lange gedauert hat.
Also - wenn du mit dem Acid auch immer wieder technisch unterwegs bist, würd' ich auf jeden Fall zu reinen Klickies greifen. Wenn du Waldautobahn etc. fährst, dann nimm die Kombis.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juli 2010)

also ich würd auch nie kombipedale fahren. 

entweder oder 
am hardtail tendentiell eher klickies


----------



## knoblauchfreund (7. Juli 2010)

Mal ein Test, hatte gestern nen Beitrag geschrieben,der nicht angezeigt wird. Bin ich geblockt??


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2010)

knoblauchfreund schrieb:


> Mal ein Test, hatte gestern nen Beitrag geschrieben,der nicht angezeigt wird. Bin ich geblockt??



nein, bist du nicht, das forum hakt manchmal, einfach etwas warten, bevor du den thread wegklickst


----------



## Bocacanosa (8. Juli 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage. In welche Kategorie ist das Acid eigentlich eingestuft?

Tour?
CC?
Marathon?


Hab davon sowas von keine Ahnung! Die keine Ahnung würde wahrscheinlich für 2 reichen...


----------



## knoblauchfreund (8. Juli 2010)

m. W. als CC


----------



## fBert (9. Juli 2010)

hallo
ich bin nach einem sturz nur auf die linke seite gefallen also auch auf die linke bremse. ich dachte es wäre nichts passiert am rad und bin dann weitergefahren. man konnte auch normal bremsen und alles... auf einmal nach einem kilometer nicht mehr. es haben sich bei *beiden* bremsehebeln die stifte zur befestigung gelöst...









glück gehabt das ich es nach dem bremsausfall früh genug gemerkt habe. bei der linken bremse konnte ich es ja verstehen dass der stift rausgefallen ist weil ich da ja draufgefallen bin. aber die rechte seite hat eigentlich nichts abbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube_acid_dani (9. Juli 2010)

aber des Cube Acid mit dem Gepäckträger, is echt ne beleidigung! Das ist eine Mountainbike/Crossbike und nicht so ein scheiß Tour dings! Aber muss jeder selber wissen, wie er sein bike richtig vergewaltigt =) Hab an meins z.B Schwalbe Muddy mary drauf, und demnächst kommt ein Downhillvorbau!

Gruß!


----------



## q_big (9. Juli 2010)

> hallo
> ich bin nach einem sturz nur auf die linke seite gefallen also auch auf  die linke bremse. ich dachte es wäre nichts passiert am rad und bin dann  weitergefahren. man konnte auch normal bremsen und alles... auf einmal  nach einem kilometer nicht mehr. es haben sich bei *beiden* bremsehebeln die stifte zur befestigung gelöst...


Hayes eben, sollte meiner Meinung nach ein bekannteres Problem sein und daher sogar auf Garantie gehen. Ansonsten Gelegenheit nutzen und ne vernünftige Bremse kaufen


----------



## knoblauchfreund (9. Juli 2010)

Kennt ihr das auch? Hinterradbremse, beim Acid 2010, 3 Monate alt, qietscht immer an der gleichen Radstellung (Ventil unten).

Das Qietschen an sich nervt ziemlich, klingt wie ein 20 Jahre altes, verrostetes Bike. Habe heute mal den Bremsscheibenverlauf am drehenden Rad angesehen. m.M. hat die Scheibe nen Hau. Wie sind Eure Bremsscheiben, 100% gerade im Lauf, oder sind minimale "Ausschläge" normal?


----------



## Baumarktbomber (9. Juli 2010)

knoblauchfreund schrieb:


> Wie sind Eure Bremsscheiben, 100% gerade im Lauf, oder sind minimale "Ausschläge" normal?



Ich hab ebenfalls minimale Ausschläge, die allerdings, sobald die Bremsbeläge etwas abgefahren sind, von selbst verschwinden.

Hier ein kleines Update von meinem Acid. 









- Vorbau jetzt negativ
- schwarzer Steuersatz
- Stellung von Schalt -bzw. Bremshebeln geändert

Wiegt aktuell 10,63 kg. Irgendwann kommt noch eine andere Bremse dran, dann sollten 10,2 bis 10,3 kg möglich sein.


----------



## knoblauchfreund (9. Juli 2010)

Was meinst Du mit "etwas abgefahren"? Wieviel echte BREMS-Kilometer muss man dafür hinter sich bringen?

Weißt Du, man wird ja durchaus neidisch, wenn einem Biker entgegen kommen, an deren Bike keine Geräusche entstehen...


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2010)

wie wärs mit ner geraden scheibe? 

meine magura bremsen geben keinen mucks von sich (außer beim bremsen ein leichtes rasseln)


----------



## knoblauchfreund (9. Juli 2010)

Gerade Scheibe ist das NONPLUSULTRA, keine Frage... 

Geht sowas bei nem 3-Monats-Bike wohl über Garantie?


----------



## Baumarktbomber (9. Juli 2010)

knoblauchfreund schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "etwas abgefahren"? Wieviel echte BREMS-Kilometer muss man dafür hinter sich bringen?



Nach ca. 500 km war es bei mir vorbei. Ich fahre allerdings noch ne Hayes Nine mit Formula Scheiben und Swissstop Belägen. 

Hast du die Schrauben auf Festigkeit geprüft, mit denen die Scheibe an der Nabe befestigt ist. Ich hatte zweimal das Problem, dass sich zwei Schrauben während der Fahrt gelöst haben, dadurch fing die Scheibe wieder an zu schleifen.


----------



## Quator94 (9. Juli 2010)

cube_acid_dani schrieb:


> aber des Cube Acid mit dem Gepäckträger, is echt ne beleidigung! Das ist eine Mountainbike/Crossbike und nicht so ein scheiß Tour dings! Aber muss jeder selber wissen, wie er sein bike richtig vergewaltigt =) Hab an meins z.B Schwalbe Muddy mary drauf, und demnächst kommt ein Downhillvorbau!
> 
> Gruß!



Die passen durch den Hinterbau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoblauchfreund (9. Juli 2010)

Baumarktbomber schrieb:


> Nach ca. 500 km war es bei mir vorbei. Ich fahre allerdings noch ne Hayes Nine mit Formula Scheiben und Swissstop Belägen.
> 
> Hast du die Schrauben auf Festigkeit geprüft, mit denen die Scheibe an der Nabe befestigt ist. Ich hatte zweimal das Problem, dass sich zwei Schrauben während der Fahrt gelöst haben, dadurch fing die Scheibe wieder an zu schleifen.



SChrauben sehe ich mir morgen noch an...


----------



## markus182 (10. Juli 2010)

Also ich machs immer folgendermaßen:

Du nimmst nen fettfreien Lappen und eine Zange, z. B. so eine hier:







Dann legst du den Lappen über die Bremsscheibe (an der Stelle mit dem Schlag) und biegst die Scheibe mit der Zange entgegen dem Schlag.
Hierbei darauf achten, dass du sie nicht zu doll biegst und der Schlag dann in die andere Richtung zeigt.
Am besten immer nur leicht und nach jedem biegen überprüfen, ob es noch schleift oder schon alles ok ist...


----------



## Nuub (10. Juli 2010)

Alternativ mit den Händen. Unser bestes Werkzeug überhaupt.

Ich hab mir nen alten, sehr breiten und flachen Maulschlüssel genommen, die Flex angesetzt und nen langen Schnitt reingemacht. Damit die Scheibe zu bearbeiten klappt auch wunderbar.


----------



## knoblauchfreund (10. Juli 2010)

So, gerade mal angeschaut: Die Schrauben sitzen bombenfest. Es ist wirklich ein -Schlag vielleicht schon zuviel gesagt- eine leichte Biegung, und genau die zum Rad hinge"bogene" Stelle schleift am Bremsbelag.

Habe wohl zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Biegen, mit wieviel Kraft muss man ran? 
2. Scheibe neukaufen, was kostet sowas, worauf muss man achten, und: Sind neue immer gerade ????

oder als dritte: Auf Garantie harren, wobei eine Bremsscheibe wg. Verschleiß wohl eher nicht darunter fallen dürfte, oder?

Habe hier gerade mal nachgesehen: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/acid-black_id_35828_.htm
Die DIsc ist m. E. nicht näher bezeichnet. Ist egal, welche man sich verbaut, mal abgesehen vom Durchmesser 160mm ? Habt ihr ne Empfehlung ??


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2010)

du kannst 1. versuchen, wird sich aber wohl wieder zurückbiegen. 
evtl macht dir dein händler einen guten preis für eine neue, wenn du ihm dein problem schilderst. 
wäre dann ne mischung aus 2 und 3 

und ja, neue schreiben sollten immer gerade sein. wenn nicht, umtauschen


----------



## knoblauchfreund (10. Juli 2010)

Wennse sich zurückbiegt, wieso biegt sie sich erst "hin", wenn man nicht irgendwie damit umgeht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2010)

knoblauchfreund schrieb:


> ...wenn man nicht irgendwie damit umgeht???






ich nehme mal an, du meinst den fall, dass die scheibe kurzzeitig gerade wird, sich nach einer zeit aber wieder verzieht?


die paar 1/10mm, die die scheibe schief ist, kann man nur recht schwer zurückbiegen, da das metall eine gewisse kraft braucht, um überhaupt seine form zu ändern. wenn du also selber dran rumbiegst, besteht die gefahr, dass du noch einen größeren schlag in der scheibe hast. 

die scheibe wird ja außerdem warm beim bremsen und dadurch, dass du sie vorher "kaltverformt" hast, wird sie sich wieder in einen ähnlichen zustand zurückversetzen.


----------



## knoblauchfreund (10. Juli 2010)

OK, finde ich mich also mit einem Besuch beim Händler ab bzw dem Neukauf einer Scheibe. Da diese bei cube nicht näher bezeichnet ist, noch einmal die Frage: Welche nehmen, ist egal, welche, und mit welchem Preis muss man rechnen ?


----------



## markus182 (10. Juli 2010)

wenn du eine dart3 hast, geht nur ne 160er, da sonst die garantie erlischt (freigegeben bis max 160mm)!


----------



## knoblauchfreund (10. Juli 2010)

Vorne ist OK, ich benötige eine für hinten...


----------



## knoblauchfreund (10. Juli 2010)

Habt ihr auf Eurem Acid noch die "Standard"-Bremsen, oder irgendwas anderes? Ich stehe Bremsscheibenmäßig echt auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2010)

ich hatte an meinem acid damals relativ früh eine avid juicy verbaut. mittlerweile bin ich bei magura angelangt. die sind verarbeitungsmäßig m.E. deutlich besser. 

die scheiben sind auch dicker als bei den meisten der konkurenz


----------



## knoblauchfreund (10. Juli 2010)

Muss man bei den Magura irgendwie die Dicke beachten? Sind die dicker als die Standardbremse, die von cube verbaut wird? Denn dann würde die ja nicht in die Bremse passen... Was kostet denn so ´ne Magura?


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2010)

die scheiben passen in der regel. 

guck mal im bikemarkt oder bei google, was die dinger kosten


----------



## knoblauchfreund (10. Juli 2010)

hab gerade mal nach HAyes-Scheiben gesucht. Kosten maximal 20,- EUR, das geht ja noch.... Hatte mehr befürchtet. NAch Magura google ich noch...


----------



## Kr0n05 (14. Juli 2010)

Mein neues acid 2010...

Viele Fragen: Kann ich bessere Bremsen anbauen, der Bastler beim Fahrradladen meinte das am meinen Bike kein normaler standart dran ist! Würde gern eine stärkere Bremse anbauen, was kann man da empfehlen? Und, kann man größere Scheiben dran machen, etwa 200mm? Bringen besser Beläge viel an mehrleistung (Kool Stop?), so das ich die Hayes behalten kann?

Und...Was ist die maximale Mantelgröße die man auf den Felgen ziehen kann, vllt. 2,4, würde gern dickere Reifen haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (14. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Mein neues acid 2010...
> 
> Viele Fragen: Kann ich bessere Bremsen anbauen, der Bastler beim Fahrradladen meinte das am meinen Bike kein normaler standart dran ist! Würde gern eine stärkere Bremse anbauen, was kann man da empfehlen? Und, kann man größere Scheiben dran machen, etwa 200mm? Bringen besser Beläge viel an mehrleistung (Kool Stop?), so das ich die Hayes behalten kann?
> 
> Und...Was ist die maximale Mantelgröße die man auf den Felgen ziehen kann, vllt. 2,4, würde gern dickere Reifen haben!



darf ich mal fragen, warum du das alles möchtest?
so wie das bike aussieht, ists noch keine 100km gerollt. fahr doch erstmal damit und brems die bremsen ein. wenn sie sich dann wirklich noch als zu schwach rausstellen, kannst du ja immernoch neue kaufen.


----------



## markus182 (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab auch Koolstop-Beläge drauf. Ist meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall nen deutlicher Unterschied.
Mit der Bremsscheibengröße siehts schlecht aus, da sowohl für den Rahmen als auch die Gabel (Dart 3) 160mm das Maximum ist.
Reifenbreite wird sowohl durch die Breite der Felge als auch durch den Abstand der Standrohre und Kettenstreben begrenzt...


----------



## markus182 (14. Juli 2010)

Edit: Bevor du dir ne andere Bremse kaufst würde ich eher eine andere Gabel in Erwägung ziehen


----------



## Kr0n05 (14. Juli 2010)

Gabel kommt 

Hatte da an Manitou R7 Super gedacht! 

Ich bin etwa 100km gefahren, aber viel mehr kann man doch die bremsen garnicht einfahren oder? Mir ist der Druckpunkt halt einfach nicht straff genug, und ich muss schon arg heftig ziehen so das ich schnell zum stehen komme! Wie siehts mit den "nicht" standart aus, stimmt das?

Ich habe leider noch keine Koolstop beläge für die Ryde gefunden, habt ihr da eventuell nen Link?

Ich suche außerdem noch weiße Felgen, blso finden kann ich nicht wirklich welche!


----------



## zippolino (14. Juli 2010)

hmm also ob die richtig eingefahren sind wenn du soviel kraft brauchst beim bremsen?!? ich habe die standart beläge vom acid 2009 und brauche nur mit ganz wenig kraft drücken um die räder zu blockieren...

der händler will ja was verdienen...


----------



## Kr0n05 (14. Juli 2010)

das ist aber bei mir nicht so, warum weiss ich nicht! Vorallem Vorne ist echt nicht besonders straff...


----------



## PatronTR (14. Juli 2010)

Also das find ich jetzt komisch, mein acid 2010 wird auf wunsch mit 180 scheiben ausgeliefert. ich wollte ja das 2009 modell weil es gÃ¼nstiger ist mit 585â¬, aber da hatte der hÃ¤ndler keines mehr Ã¼brig und meinte nimmste auch das 2010 fÃ¼r den selben preis, da hab ich gesagt ja, aber nur mit 180er scheibe, da dass modell 2009 auch ne 180 scheibe hat.

gruÃ


----------



## Kr0n05 (14. Juli 2010)

aha...is ja nen ding...


----------



## PatronTR (14. Juli 2010)

heist es jetzt dsa er mir ein fahrrad verkaufen möchte, das keine garantie hat, weil der händler selbst ne 180er scheibe drangebaut hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (14. Juli 2010)

ich verstehe das nicht, es ist die selbe gabel wie beim 09ner modell, wieso soll aufeinmal beim neuen modell nur 160er erlaubt sein? kann mir jemand den sinn davon erklären bitte.

gruß


----------



## markus182 (14. Juli 2010)

hier ist der link für die beläge:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_53_64&products_id=39

kannst aber auch bei napalmdeath (user des forums) direkt fragen, dann ist der versand i.d.r. nen bisschen günstiger!


----------



## acid-driver (14. Juli 2010)

die dart3 war schon immer nur bis 160mm freigegeben. hat cube wahrscheinlich verpennt und jetzt nachgebessert.


----------



## Kr0n05 (14. Juli 2010)

Das sind aber keine Kool Stop


----------



## markus182 (14. Juli 2010)

stimmt, sind alligator-beläge
asche auf mein haupt


----------



## Kr0n05 (14. Juli 2010)

Sind die denn genauso gut oder was meinst du jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (14. Juli 2010)

wie stelle ich fest ob diese jetzt zugelassen sind die 180er scheiben? vorallem beim 2009 modell waren die ja von haus aus drauf. gruß und danke im voraus.


----------



## acid-driver (14. Juli 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die dart3 war schon immer nur bis 160mm freigegeben. hat cube wahrscheinlich verpennt und jetzt nachgebessert.




ich zitiere mich ja nur ungern...

lies die anleitung...


----------



## q_big (14. Juli 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> wie stelle ich fest ob diese jetzt zugelassen sind die 180er scheiben? vorallem beim 2009 modell waren die ja von haus aus drauf. gruß und danke im voraus.



Wie oft denn noch, DIE DART WAR NIE FÜR 180er SCHEIBEN VORGESEHEN! Wenn Cube da 2009 180er Scheiben drauf geworfen hat, dann ist das die Sache von Cube, heißt aber immer noch nicht das die Gabeln dafür freigegeben sind. Und aus dem Grund baut Cube jetzt auch wieder 160er Scheiben dran, WEIL DIE DART IMMER NOCH NICHT FREIGEGEBEN IST 

Sorry für das Schreien, hihi...

Und um das Rauszufinden reicht es die Anleitung zu lesen oder Verkaufsangebote.... Und sorry, da werd ich dann echt müde und ein wenig säuerlich, weil du häufiger kaum einen Funken Eigeninitiative sehen lässt...


----------



## markus182 (15. Juli 2010)

also die alligator beläge packen auf jeden fall besser zu als die von hayes...
wichtig ist aber vor allem, dass die richtig eingebremst werden.
sonst bringen die besten beläge nichts!


----------



## Kr0n05 (15. Juli 2010)

Naja ich hole dann doch lieber gleich Kool Stop, aber für die Ryde finde ich wie gesagt keine!


----------



## markus182 (15. Juli 2010)

hier gibts welche:

-http://www.bikeonlineshop.at/Bremsen/MTB/Disc/Bremsbelaege/Bremsbelaege-f-Hayes%AE-Ryde::23804.html

-http://cgi.ebay.de/4x-Kool-Stop-Hayes-Ryde-Bremsbelage-Set-OVP-NEU-/380250932911?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5888b8c6af

-http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/140019?osCsid=0971d9a2dfac8996da82b1325e8cace5


----------



## Kr0n05 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich danke


----------



## PatronTR (16. Juli 2010)

morgen um elf uhr vormittag darf ich es abholen, nicht wundern wenn ich das ganze wochenende verschollen bin 

Also es wird jetzt das Black n Grey 2010 fÃ¼r 585,-â¬  

Gratis dazu: 180 scheibe vorne,getrÃ¤nke halter und cube flasche, sowie ein orginal easy riding pack von cube.

Ich glaube ich werde die Nacht kein Auge zubekommen ;-)


----------



## Kr0n05 (17. Juli 2010)

Guter Preis, ich sollte zuerst 699 Zahlen, aber habe es dann fÃ¼r 639 bekommen! Und du jetzt fÃ¼r 585â¬, Ã¤rgert mich schon...


----------



## Fabian93 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mein aufgerüstetes Acid von 2009 abzugeben,bei Interesse-->pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (18. Juli 2010)

so da ist es. nach ca. 80 km cross country (wald, schotter, trails uvm., muss ich unbedingt den sattel wechseln, die kurbel muss schwarz werden ansonsen wird es erstmal bleiben wie es ist. Nächstes Jahr dann ne gscheide Gabel und dickere Reifen und es passt wie angegossen.

gruß


----------



## chrisss86 (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab Heute mein Acid mit dem Auto transportiert und bei der hinteren Bremse hab ich leider vergessen dieses Platik teil zwischen die Bremsbelege zu tun. Als ich dann das Rad wieder eingesetzt habe gab es nur fiese Geräusche also hab ichs schnell wieder ausgebaut.
Die Geräusche sind wohl davon gekommen, dass ein kleines Metallstück verbogen ist ( siehe angehängte Bilder)

Kann ich dieses Teil einfach so neukaufen? Oder wird das jetzt richtig teuer für mich? 

MfG Chris


----------



## PatronTR (18. Juli 2010)

Das wird Dir wohl dein Händler morgen verraten. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht ob es das Teil einzeln gibt, und die Experten des Forums sind vermutlich noch k.o. von der Sonntagstour.

Gruß


----------



## ThomasAC (19. Juli 2010)

Da das ja eigentlich nur die Feder ist die die beiden Bremsbeläge auseinander drückt würde ich versuchen das Ding mit ner Zange wieder in Form zu bringen bis Du wieder Ersatz bekommst.
Diese Feder ist aber auch bei einem neuen Satz Bremsbeläge inklusive, also ca. 8 Euro.


----------



## mtb46 (20. Juli 2010)

Guten Mittag

Habe seit heute ein Acid Disc 2010 Model...Die erste Fahrt war echt klasse. Allerdings habe ich gemerkt, dass ich doch unbedingt Hörnchen am Lenker benötige. Habe hier noch welche von meinem älteren Bulls MTB. 

Meine Frage ist, wie habt ihr die da angebracht? Finde keinen Platz dafür. Allgemein finde ich die Grifffläche auch bisschen schmal. Muss ich mir irgendwelche Verlängerungsstücke kaufen oder am Rand dieses Gummi entfernen?


----------



## markus182 (20. Juli 2010)

einfach außen nen stück gummi vom griff abschneiden


----------



## PatronTR (23. Juli 2010)

mir ist auch aufgefallen das eine 175mm kurbel irgendwie zu überdimensioniert für ein 16" bike ist.
Die Bremsen sind mittlerweile richtig bissig, vorallem die 180 scheibe vorne, ist perfekt berg ab 

Den Sattel lasse ich doch, mit meiner RadUnterHose geht es eigentlich ganz gemütlich. 
Bar Ends hätte ich gerne Weisse, aber nicht die von Cube mit dem Rot, das ist 2much.
Mal sehen, bin noch auf der Suche, wenn jemand einen Tipp hat, nur her damit


----------



## markus182 (23. Juli 2010)

wie wärs mit denen hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k441/a24998/wcs-bar-ends-short-wet-white.html


----------



## PatronTR (23. Juli 2010)

optik perfekt. kommt in die engere auswahl, danke ! 
vlt was mit ner Daumeneinbuchtung, wenn nicht könnten es die werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (23. Juli 2010)

Hier ist mein bestes Stück  
Morgen kommt noch ein neuer Sattel drauf.


----------



## muddy_dani123 (24. Juli 2010)

Antwort zu Kr0n05:

Also ich hab auf meinem Acid 2.35 Schwalbe Muddy Marry droben, und die passen auch um einige Milimeter in den Hinterbau, vorne bei der gabel ist nach den 2.35er noch genug Spielraum 

p.s.: lohnt sich beim Acid ein breiterer Lenker oder ein kürzerer Vorbau`??


----------



## muddy_dani123 (24. Juli 2010)

Meine Vorderbremse (Hayes Ryde) geht ab wie ein Zäpfchen
Hinten kommt evtl. eine shimano...

Gruß


----------



## PatronTR (24. Juli 2010)

@ muddi_dani
also bei mir 180/160 ist es perfekt, allerdings bin ich mit 6o kg auch nicht schwer 
mir kommt der lenker eh schon ziemlich breit vor... zumindest ist es breiter als an meinen ex-fahrrad (ghost)

der weisse flaschenhalter sieht ned gut aus 

@alle
ich brauch regenjacke und hose für (fast) lau  hat jemand ein tipp?


----------



## muddy_dani123 (24. Juli 2010)

achso, neija, an so ne breite von lenker hab ich scho gedacht 
der getränkehalter kommt eh bald runter weil die flasche fällt bei rütteligen trails immer raus!

Gruß


----------



## PatronTR (24. Juli 2010)

wer geht auf die messe morgen? (bike expo)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (24. Juli 2010)

Und nun mal mit neuem Sattel (Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow)


----------



## markus182 (25. Juli 2010)

täusch ich mich jetzt oder zeigt der Sattel nach unten


----------



## muddy_dani123 (25. Juli 2010)

wars des jetzt oder tunst du noch mehr?


----------



## acid89 (25. Juli 2010)

markus182 schrieb:


> täusch ich mich jetzt oder zeigt der Sattel nach unten


Ja, er ist etwas nach unten geneigt. Werde ich noch korrigieren  



muddy_dani123 schrieb:


> wars des jetzt oder tunst du noch mehr?



Andere Griffe kommen noch dran, ansonsten bleibt es erst mal so


----------



## Quator94 (25. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Wie macht ihr das, dass der Schwalbeaufdruck an den Reifen so schön weiss bleibt? Bei hat sich dieses weiss mit einem schleichenden Vorgang in Braun verändert... Klar fahren kann ich trotzdem, aber ein MTB kann ja auch vor der Eisdiele punkten


----------



## mospider (25. Juli 2010)

So, ich habe jetzt auch ein Cube Acid 2010 in weis/rot. Hat ganze 499 Euro im Laden bei H&S gekostet. Ich habe fast 3 Wochen nach dem Bike gesucht, war aber überall in meiner Größe ausverkauft. Als mich dann ein Verkäufer von H&S zurück rief und mir das Rad für den Preis angeboten hat, war ich happy.


----------



## acid89 (25. Juli 2010)

mospider schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt auch ein Cube Acid 2010 in weis/rot. Hat ganze 499 Euro im Laden bei H&S gekostet.


Das nenne ich mal ein Schnäppchen


----------



## PatronTR (25. Juli 2010)

aber wie, schmeiss mal ein bild rein. und auf der website steht das 2009 noch fÃ¼r stolze 599â¬ drinn. viel spass damit.

was fÃ¼r eine grÃ¶Ãe hast du denn?


----------



## acid89 (25. Juli 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> aber wie, schmeiss mal ein bild rein. und auf der website steht das 2009 noch für stolze 599 drinn. viel spass damit.


Dort steht auch das 2010er Modell noch für 699 Euro


----------



## mospider (25. Juli 2010)

> was für eine größe hast du denn?



22 Zoll, war im ganzen Ruhrgebiet ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (25. Juli 2010)

gestern morgen war es ziemlich nass auf dem trail, heute morgen habe ich gemerkt das meine bremse nicht mehr richtig greift. (rattert unter vollbelastung und ist laut)
dann habe ich sie bremsklötze ausgebaut aber es ist kein schmutz sichtbar, auch kein fettfilm oder ähliches, gleiches gilt für die scheibe.

hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## mtb46 (26. Juli 2010)

Der Frage schließe ich mich an. Mein Acid ist neu (ca. 100 km gefahren) und die hintere Bremse rattert auch und quietscht bzw. schleift...Die vordere Bremse funktioniert ohne Probleme. 

Hoffe jemand hat da einen Tipp!


----------



## acid89 (26. Juli 2010)

mtb46 schrieb:


> ...die hintere Bremse rattert auch und quietscht bzw. schleift...Die vordere Bremse funktioniert ohne Probleme.
> 
> Hoffe jemand hat da einen Tipp!


Dito!


----------



## PatronTR (26. Juli 2010)

habe heute die bremsklötze leicht aufgeraut, jetzt ist es ohne quietschen, aber dennoch nicht richtig stabil finde ich, es rattert leicht, ganz bissig sind sie noch nicht, aber hab auch nur 20-30 km hintermir, mal sehen wie es morgen abend ist.

ich werde noch mal alle schrauben festzeihen, bremsscheibe, räder, alles einfach. mal sehen. eigentlich will ich eh hinten auch 180 mm


----------



## Kr0n05 (27. Juli 2010)

acid89, schönes bike hast du da hehe, genau das gleiche wie ich! 

Wieso Sattelwechsel, der ist doch in ordnung!


Rattern oder schleifen habe ich nicht, aber meine vordere Bremse zieht nicht so straff wie meine Hintere!


----------



## PatronTR (27. Juli 2010)

ich wollte es ursprünglich auch rot weiss  im nachhinein bin ich doch froh das ich das black n grey habe... (pflegeleichter)


----------



## Bocacanosa (27. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Wieso Sattelwechsel, der ist doch in ordnung!



Ich hab auch das 2010er Acid und meinem Ar**h gefällt der Sattel gar nicht. Nach längeren Touren konnte ich kaum sitzen. Jetzt mit meinem SR Lookin klappts wunderbar.



Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Rattern oder schleifen habe ich nicht, aber meine vordere Bremse zieht  nicht so straff wie meine Hintere!



Hab jetzt rund 500 km gefahren und keinerlei Probleme mit der Hayes. Kein Quietschen, kein rubbeln, kein schleifen, kein klappern, nichts...

Gut, sie könnte etwas größer dimensioniert sein für meine 90 kg + Bike... 




PatronTR schrieb:


> ich wollte es ursprünglich auch rot weiss  im nachhinein  bin ich doch froh das ich das black n grey habe...  (pflegeleichter)



????? Häh ?????

Das versteh ich nicht...

Bleibt an deinem Black n Grey weniger Dreck hängen? Hat das ne besondere Beschichtung???  


Meiner Frau ihr Black n Grey ist genauso pflegeintensiv wie mein red n white.



Oder meinst Du, dass man es weniger sieht...


----------



## PatronTR (27. Juli 2010)

ja der sattel ist echt nciht optimal, aber mit meiner gepolsterten radlunterhose gehts wunderbar. aber immer kann und will ich des teil auch nicht tragen  deshalb komme ich eh nicht um nen neuen sattel rum.


----------



## Kr0n05 (28. Juli 2010)

SR Lookin an nen Cube, das muss ja aussehen XD

Also ich habe auch nach 30km keine probleme, okay das letzte mal bei 50â¬ tat schon langsam der arsch weh, aber ist normal schÃ¤tze ich!

Also ich finde an weiss sieht man den Dreck nicht so wie bei Schwarz"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (28. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> SR Lookin an nen Cube, das muss ja aussehen XD
> 
> Also ich habe auch nach 30km keine probleme, okay das letzte mal bei 50 tat schon langsam der arsch weh, aber ist normal schätze ich!
> 
> Also ich finde an weiss sieht man den Dreck nicht so wie bei Schwarz"!



Hier mal ein Foto vom Selle Royal Lookin Athletic. Sieht gar nicht so wild aus.






Ich seh das so: "Nutzen geht vor Optik"


----------



## PatronTR (28. Juli 2010)

also mein acid ist nun fast zwei wochen alt, hat schon schlamm regen und  matsch touren hintersich und hat die eigenschaft sich selbst zu  reinigen


----------



## Kr0n05 (28. Juli 2010)

Das sieht nicht aus, sorry! Wenn ich mein Bike so da sehe, seh ich erst wieder wie schön es doch ist!


----------



## q_big (28. Juli 2010)

> gestern morgen war es ziemlich nass auf dem trail, heute morgen habe ich  gemerkt das meine bremse nicht mehr richtig greift. (rattert unter  vollbelastung und ist laut)
> dann habe ich sie bremsklötze ausgebaut aber es ist kein schmutz  sichtbar, auch kein fettfilm oder ähliches, gleiches gilt für die  scheibe.
> 
> hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?





> Der Frage schließe ich mich an. Mein Acid ist neu (ca. 100 km gefahren)  und die hintere Bremse rattert auch und quietscht bzw. schleift...Die  vordere Bremse funktioniert ohne Probleme.
> 
> Hoffe jemand hat da einen Tipp!





> Dito!


Hayes halt,- genau so war es bei mir nach ner Feuchtigkeitsfahrt auch... Zwar ein Radon Team ZR,- aber dieses ist ja durchaus vergleichbar. Geholfen hat immer das Abschmirgeln und Neuausrichten der Beläge, aber dauerhaft hats nur ne neue Bremsanlage gerichtet


----------



## Kr0n05 (28. Juli 2010)

Welche hast du jetz dran?


----------



## q_big (28. Juli 2010)

Erst Shimano Deore 535 und jetzt die aktuelle Shimano XT (Nummer ist mir entfallen). Mit beiden nie Probleme gehabt, die laufen einfach und beißen zu. Die Deore war von der Bremskraft mit der Hayes vergleichbar, die XT sind bissiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (28. Juli 2010)

für alle die es noch nicht getan haben, unbedingt die schrauben der Bremsscheiben kontrollieren ggf. nachziehen, oder nachziehen lassen.

gruß

@kronos

das bild ist ungünstig, ich schieße morgen ein neues im ist zustand nach dem morgentrial.
dann schieße ich mal eins von meiner frau, wenn sie denn mal wieder mitfährt, sie hat nämlich ein beige rotes bike und das schaut immer aus danach 

so pingelig bin ich auch wieder nicht, glänzen soll es natürlich nicht, es soll schon herzeigen wo es sich rumtreibt


----------



## Kr0n05 (28. Juli 2010)

Lösen die sich denn so leicht?

Da fällt mir grade ein, vllt kommt es ja daher, wenn ich bremse knackt es vorne irgendwo, konnte noch nicht lokalisieren woher es genau kommt, aber hört sich schon mies an!

Und es knackt noch wo XD! Und zwar zwischendurch nähe vordere Zahnkränze beim fahren! Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## PatronTR (28. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Lösen die sich denn so leicht?
> 
> Da fällt mir grade ein, vllt kommt es ja daher, wenn ich bremse knackt es vorne irgendwo, konnte noch nicht lokalisieren woher es genau kommt, aber hört sich schon mies an!
> 
> Und es knackt noch wo XD! Und zwar zwischendurch nähe vordere Zahnkränze beim fahren! Woran kann das liegen?



frage eins, ne eigentlich lösen die sich nicht so leicht, aber wenn du dein fahrrad nicht bei einem guten händler abgeholt hast, solltest du alles kontrollieren. 

frage zwei, evtl. schleift die kette am umwerfer, müsste eingestellt werden, aber meine z.B. ist perfekt eingestellt gekommen. das passiert dann meist wenn du auf ganz hohen gängen fährst vermute ich.... wie gesagt es muss mal alles festgemacht werden. das knacksen müsstest du schon genau beschreiben, ist es dumpf, schleifen, an einer bestimmt stellung der kurbel usw...

vlt, suchst du dir jemand der das bike mal von oben bis unten abcheckt, ich warte auch auf einen freund der noch ne woche im urlaub ist. dann wird das fahrrad mal auf herz und nieren getestet und eingestellt.

gruß


----------



## Kr0n05 (29. Juli 2010)

Bremsscheiben sind extrem fest! Wie jede schraube am Bike..gekauft bei MHW-Bikehouse!

Am umwerfer liegt es auf keinen fall das schleift auch nichts!

Beschreiben kann ich das nicht, knackt halt.... Kein schleifen! Ich fahre immer im gleichen gang (18.) außer bergauf mal 3 gänge hoch! Bestimme stellung kann ich nicht sagen, da es ja sporadisch ist, nicht bei jeder umdrehung, nur zwischendurch mal...


----------



## PatronTR (29. Juli 2010)

musst du weiter beobachten, und jeden profi der dir über den weg läuft fragen. so bin mal biken, bis später


----------



## Kr0n05 (29. Juli 2010)

Werde mal bei mir im Fahrradladen fragen...

Aber will kein geld hinblättern wo eig. nichts ist!


----------



## acid89 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich habe glücklicherweise von meinem Fahrradhändler 50% Rabatt für die Erstinspektion bekommen, welche ich nächsten Monat wahrnehmen werde


----------



## PatronTR (29. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Werde mal bei mir im Fahrradladen fragen...
> 
> Aber will kein geld hinblättern wo eig. nichts ist!



wenn aber doch was da ist, wird es später bestimmt umso saftiger 

@acid89

das ist korrekt vom händler. tja, das sind eben die vorteile beim kauf von einem händler.


----------



## Kr0n05 (29. Juli 2010)

Ja das stimmt wohl...


----------



## PatronTR (29. Juli 2010)

schonmal sowas gesehen freunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (29. Juli 2010)

es ist leider so, dass cube keine schwalbe schläuche verbaut sondern noch billigeren kram. war zumindest bei meinem damals so...


----------



## zippolino (29. Juli 2010)

bei meinem von 2009 waren schwalbe schläuche drinne


----------



## PatronTR (29. Juli 2010)

das war am bike meiner frau (focus), schwalbe reifen, noname schlauch, das fahrrad stand drei jahre im keller bevor ich es für meine frau kaufte. der draht hat sich vom reifen gelöst und dann den schlauch sofort zerfetzt.


----------



## q_big (29. Juli 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> das war am bike meiner frau (focus), schwalbe reifen, noname schlauch, das fahrrad stand drei jahre im keller bevor ich es für meine frau kaufte. der draht hat sich vom reifen gelöst und dann den schlauch sofort zerfetzt.



Kann ich nachvollziehen, hatte ich mal bei einem Fahrrad was 5 Jahre und länger stand. Erst hat der Reifen den Druck gehalten um dann mit lautem "Peng" zu explodieren


----------



## Fabian93 (1. August 2010)

> schonmal sowas gesehen freunde?


Kommt nicht von den Schläuchen sondern von den scheiß Reifen die Cube da verbaut


----------



## acid-driver (1. August 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Kommt nicht von den Schläuchen sondern von den scheiß Reifen die Cube da verbaut



das musst du mir bitte erklären


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. August 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Kommt nicht von den Schläuchen sondern von den scheiß Reifen die Cube da verbaut




Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:



PatronTR schrieb:


> das war am bike meiner frau (focus), schwalbe reifen, noname schlauch, das fahrrad stand drei jahre im keller bevor  ich es für meine frau kaufte. der draht hat sich vom reifen gelöst und  dann den schlauch sofort zerfetzt.


----------



## PatronTR (1. August 2010)

zum glück hat das 2010er acid zumindest mal faltreifen drauf. wie es bei früheren modellen war weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Quator94 (1. August 2010)

Hat zufällig jemand eine Teile/Gewichtliste vom Aim/Analog/Attention/Acid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (1. August 2010)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:



aber was hat das ganze mit cube zu tun?
ich hab nur was von nem 3 jahre alten focus gelesen


----------



## slang (1. August 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> zum glück hat das 2010er acid zumindest mal faltreifen drauf. wie es bei früheren modellen war weiss ich nicht.



hallo,
hast du das mal überprüft? Glaube ich nämlich nicht.

Gruß,
slang


----------



## PatronTR (2. August 2010)

slang schrieb:


> hallo,
> hast du das mal überprüft? Glaube ich nämlich nicht.
> 
> Gruß,
> slang




ja habe ich. auch das acid von nem kumpel hat faltreifen drauf.


----------



## Kr0n05 (2. August 2010)

HAt wer eine Avid Juicy 3 oder Avid Elixir CR an seinen Cube Acid 2010 mitn 185mm Scheiben?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476313


----------



## PatronTR (2. August 2010)

die große scheibe habe ich drauf, ist viel viel besser kann ich nur empfehlen, probleme mit der gabel und der größe hat z.B. mein nachbar auf dem 09ner nie gehabt. hinten müsste es auch gehen.

aber ich kenn keinen mit avid am acid.


----------



## acid-driver (2. August 2010)

hatte damals ne juicy seven an mein acid gebaut. war fürs erste ok, hat nur ab und zu luft gezogen. wenn du die wahl hast zwischen juicy3 und elixir nimm bitte die elixir 

damals war auch keine scheibe am hinterbau erlaubt, die größer war als 160mm, wie es mittlerweile ist, weiß ich nicht. ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es auf der cube-homepage steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddy_dani123 (2. August 2010)

??Mein Cube Acid 10 hat Drahtreifen drauf??


----------



## PatronTR (3. August 2010)

muddy_dani123 schrieb:


> ??Mein Cube Acid 10 hat Drahtreifen drauf??


 
spätestens beim nächsten platten kannst du es mal auschecken.


----------



## markus182 (3. August 2010)

größere Bremsscheiben als 160mm sind hinten nicht freigegeben.


----------



## PatronTR (3. August 2010)

das ist schon klar. aber was solls. falls ich die garantie in anspruch nehme, muss ich halt vorher die alte 160er scheibe drauf machen.

letztes jahr war auch die 180 vorne zugelassen, und dieses jahr wieder nicht. mein händler meint, 20mm mehr scheibe wirkt sich normal überhaupt nicht auf die rahmenstabilität aus.
allerdings ist das bei schwergewichtlern etwas anders, da sind die kräfte die auf den rahmen wirken ganz andere.


----------



## markus182 (3. August 2010)

1. ich würde an die Dart 3 keine 180mm Bremsscheibe dranschrauben. Wenn was bricht kannst du zwar wieder die 160er dranmachen, aber so wie ich das in Erinnerung habe, hat sich die Dart schon mit ner 160er krass verwunden, wenn man ne Vollbremsung gemacht hat. Wenn dann was bricht ist das nicht mehr lustig...
2. 180mm hinten machen meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn, da ein Großteil des Gewichts und damit der Haftung am Vorderrrad anliegt. Mehr als blockieren kann das Laufrad ja nicht - und das schafft man auch mit der 160mm Scheibe. Außerdem bremst man i.d.R. ja hauptsächlich mit der Vorderradbremse, weshalb es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass die hintere heißläuft


----------



## PatronTR (3. August 2010)

naja jeder fährt etwas anders. ich bremse vorne weniger als hinten. wenn was bricht ist auch gut, weil ich dann ne ausrede hab um mir ne richtig gute gabel zuzulegen 

mein nachbar mit 90kg und der 180 scheibe vom 09ner acid, hat meiner meinung nach die kombination schon extremst getestest und nach fast 1,5 jahren gibt es keine probleme.

hinten braucht es aber wirklich keine größere scheibe. allerdings, war die vordere scheibe (160er) meiner frau bei der letzten richtigen abfahrt deutlich schneller an ihren grenzen als meine. es macht schon ein unterschied. wie gesagt wenn man ein leichtgewicht ist, glaube ich kaum das es die stabilität von rahmen oder gabel beeinträchtigt. ich bin ja auch aus dem metallhandwerk und schätze es so ein.


----------



## Bocacanosa (3. August 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> ...allerdings, war die vordere scheibe (160er) meiner frau bei der letzten richtigen abfahrt deutlich schneller an ihren grenzen als meine.




Vielleicht lässt Deine Frau die Bremse die ganze Zeit schleifen (so wie meine)...

Ich bremse kurz und knackig...


----------



## PatronTR (3. August 2010)

bei der eben erwähnten abfahrt bist du gezwungen die bremse für länger gedrückt zu halten.

siehe höhenprofil:

http://res000.gps-tour.info/tours/g...ours_key=28331&type=large&2010-06-23+11:24:48


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. August 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> bei der eben erwähnten abfahrt bist du gezwungen die bremse für länger gedrückt zu halten...


Stimmt - nach ca. 10 km kommt ´ne fiese Abfahrt 
Aber grundsätzlich könnte es schon daran liegen, Frauen sollen ja angeblich wirklich etwas ängstlicher sein & bei meiner (2008 er Acid) bestätigt sich dieses leider auch - aber zum Glück erreicht man im Flachland nicht so schnell eine glühende Scheibe....
Dennoch sollten wir nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren


----------



## PatronTR (3. August 2010)

ps: kann die tour jedem anfänger empfehlen, macht lust auf training und mehr bike, mehr höhe, längere touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kr0n05 (4. August 2010)

Danke für die Antworten

Also bleibe ich bei 160er Ich wiege eh nur 60kg!


----------



## Kr0n05 (4. August 2010)

Kann ich alle schnellspanner kaufen für die Naben oder gibt es da unterschiede, würde gerne diese hier haben wollen statt meine Schwarzen.. Naben sind diese hier http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...in/Alivio/product.-code-FH-M475-L.-type-.html

http://cgi.ebay.de/A2Z-Schnellspann...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53e273a7cb


----------



## PatronTR (4. August 2010)

kein plan die sollten aber gut sein, wenn die versagen kann es nen gefährlichen unfall geben.


----------



## gmoeller (6. August 2010)

knoblauchfreund schrieb:


> Habt ihr auf Eurem Acid noch die "Standard"-Bremsen, oder irgendwas anderes? Ich stehe Bremsscheibenmäßig echt auf dem Schlauch.



Hi,

ich habe an meinem 2007er Acid bis dato die Stroker Ryde gehabt. Jetzt habe ich die Magura Loise BAT mit 180er Scheibe hinten und 203er Scheibe vorne. 
Bei meinem Gewicht (99kg) macht das den Unterschied. Die Louise ist besser zu dosieren und hat Kraft wie ein Anker, wenn benötigt...

Die serienmässige DART Gabel habe ich direkt beim Händler gelassen, war für meine Gewichtsklasse und Streckenprofile nicht soo geeignet...
Die Recon 351 Solo passt da schon besser und ist bis 203mm zugelassen.
Aber bis auf den Rahmen ist eh nichts mehr wie im Original... 

Guido


----------



## crybear85 (8. August 2010)

Hi!

Bin neu hier im Forum und nach einigen Jahren Pause habe ich das Biken wieder für mich entdeckt. Habe mit im Mai ein 2010er Acid gekauft und bin bis jetzt ein paar Touren mit immer ca. 40 km gefahren. 

Habe nun ein paar Fragen:

1. Würdet ihr auch am liebsten die Kurbel tauschen? Kommt mir so vor als passt die überhaupt nicht zum Bike.

2. Eignet sich das Acid um einen Alpencross zu fahren? Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen würde ich vorher auf alle Fälle die Gabel tauschen. Empfehlungen? Wiege 78 Kg bei 1,78 m.

mfg


----------



## FWck (8. August 2010)

Als Empfehlung auf jeden Fall die RS Reba, kannste für günstig auch hier gebruacht im Bikemarkt kaufen.
Wenns noch weniger Geld sein soll, dann ist denke ich auch die Recon empfehlenswert.

An der Kurbel kann man sicher einiges an Gewicht sparen, höhere Priorität hätte aber für mich z.B. ein leichterer Laufradsatz. Dort wird man deutlich eher einen Unterschied festestellen.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. August 2010)

crybear85 schrieb:


> 1. Würdet ihr auch am liebsten die Kurbel tauschen? Kommt mir so vor als passt die überhaupt nicht zum Bike.



Meinst du optisch? Wenn sie dir nicht gefällt, dann tausch sie doch einfach. Allerdings würd ich wie FWck auch zuerst die Gabel tauschen. Hier bringt ein Tausch am meisten. Die Kurbel ansich hält schon eine Menge aus, sie ist halt nur in Verbindung mit dem Innenlager ziemlich schwer.



crybear85 schrieb:


> 2. Eignet sich das Acid um einen Alpencross zu fahren? Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen würde ich vorher auf alle Fälle die Gabel tauschen. Empfehlungen? Wiege 78 Kg bei 1,78 m.
> mfg



Ja, ist geeignet für einen Alpencross, sind ja alles solide Parts. Allerdings würde ich vorher noch eine größere Scheibe verbauen, zumindest vorne. Hab gesehen, da sind nur 160er dran?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## PatronTR (9. August 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Meinst du optisch? Wenn sie dir nicht gefällt, dann tausch sie doch einfach. Allerdings würd ich wie FWck auch zuerst die Gabel tauschen. Hier bringt ein Tausch am meisten. Die Kurbel ansich hält schon eine Menge aus, sie ist halt nur in Verbindung mit dem Innenlager ziemlich schwer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und auch nur zugelassen. aber ich habe auch ne 180 vorne drauf 

PS: die silberne kurbel finde ich auch ätzend, auserdem ist sie zulang, so das es mich manchmal übers pedal hebt im gelände bei kurven.


----------



## markus182 (9. August 2010)

kürzere kurbelarme würde ich aber vorher unbedingt testen!
ich bin mal mit ner 170er kurbel gefahren und kam garnicht klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (9. August 2010)

naja aber 180 kurbel oder 185 hab noch nicht nachgesehen wie lang sie nun ge nau ist, ist viel zu groß für ein 16" bike. ich zwar angenehm auf der straße wegen der kraftübertragung aber umso gefährlicher im gelände.


----------



## markus182 (9. August 2010)

kurbel sollte eig 175mm lang sein


----------



## acid-driver (9. August 2010)

also standardmäßig sind 175er kurbeln verbaut. steht auch drauf (innen). 

warum sind längere kurbelarme gefährlich?


----------



## PatronTR (9. August 2010)

na weil es mich drüber hebt? schau ich war im trail hab extreme schräglage um die kurve muss weitertreten und aufeinmal steh ich auf dem pedal, mein hinterreifen ist in der luft und hat kein grip mehr und futsch war ich.

ist erst gestern passiert.


----------



## markus182 (9. August 2010)

versteh ich auch nicht so ganz


----------



## acid-driver (9. August 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> na weil es mich drüber hebt? schau ich war im trail hab extreme schräglage um die kurve muss weitertreten und aufeinmal steh ich auf dem pedal, mein hinterreifen ist in der luft und hat kein grip mehr und futsch war ich.
> 
> ist erst gestern passiert.




warum musst du weitertreten?
schon mal was von grundposition gehört?

btw, kauf dir n helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (9. August 2010)

manchmal muss man einfach weitertreten. 

ich kenn mtb nur von der praxis, für theorie hatte ich bisher keine zeit. aber ich glaube meine sind länger als 175mm 

gruß


----------



## crybear85 (10. August 2010)

Arrrrrr

Jetzt hab ich Probleme mit meiner HR Bremse.... 

Habe die Stroker Ryde dran und hatte das Gefühl das mein Hinterrad irgendwie leicht blockiert wird. Hab nachgeschaut und festgestellt das die Bremsbeläge an der Scheibe schleifen ohne das die Bremse betätigt ist.
Hab die Beläge entfernt und mir das ganze mal angeschaut. Der eine Bremskopf war weiter draußen als der andere und es war etwas Flüssigkeit zu sehen. Habe die Köpfe wieder nach innen gedrückt und alles zusammengebaut. 
War alles wieder bestens, top Freilauf vom HR. Nach ein paar mal Bremsen schleift die Scheibe nun wieder an den Belägen. Diesmal aber nicht durchgehend. 

Kennt einer dieses Problem? Kann es sein das die Bremse hin ist?


----------



## markus182 (10. August 2010)

wenn da fluüssigkeit war, waren die/der Kolben höchstwahrscheinlich zu weit draussen. haste vllt mal die bremse gezogen als kein laufrad drin war?!
vermutlich wird jetzt luft im system sein -> *entlüften*


----------



## q_big (12. August 2010)

Wenn das Rad schleift,- hilft sicher kein Entlüften...


----------



## markus182 (12. August 2010)

das ist aber das erste, was er machen sollte. was bringt einem eine nicht schleifende bremse mit k(aum)einer bremswirkung, was denke ich der fall sein wird, wenn das system undicht ist.


----------



## crybear85 (12. August 2010)

War beim Händler. Der hat die Bremse gesäubert, entlüftet und zentriert. Funktioniert wieder top!


----------



## markus182 (12. August 2010)

dann ist ja alles wieder gut.
haste denn zugeguckt, damit du das in zukunfz selber machen kannst?


----------



## crybear85 (13. August 2010)

Ja hab ich 

Wie gesagt fahr erst seit kurzer Zeit wieder und als ich aufgehört habe hatte ich normale V-Brakes, da gab es noch keine Scheibenbremse. 
Habe mir aber mittlerweile schon einiges angeeignet aber man lernt ja zum Glück immer neue Sachen.


----------



## chevi (15. August 2010)

markus182 schrieb:


> 1. ich würde an die Dart 3 keine 180mm Bremsscheibe dranschrauben. Wenn was bricht kannst du zwar wieder die 160er dranmachen, aber so wie ich das in Erinnerung habe, hat sich die Dart schon mit ner 160er krass verwunden, wenn man ne Vollbremsung gemacht hat. Wenn dann was bricht ist das nicht mehr lustig...
> 2. 180mm hinten machen meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn, da ein Großteil des Gewichts und damit der Haftung am Vorderrrad anliegt. Mehr als blockieren kann das Laufrad ja nicht - und das schafft man auch mit der 160mm Scheibe. Außerdem bremst man i.d.R. ja hauptsächlich mit der Vorderradbremse, weshalb es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass die hintere heißläuft



Moin ,Moin 
bin zwar schon etwas länger dabei ,is aber mein erster post.
Fahre seit 2 Jahren das 08er ACID mit der werksseitig verbauten 180iger Scheibe und auch RS-Dart3. Kampfgewicht sind gute 90Kg und bei meinem Bike bzw. Gabel ist nix verwunden ,verzogen oder ähnliches.
Dazu lege ich ,über den Daumen gepeilt ,ca.10% meiner Strecken ,aufm Sattel sitzend,nur über das Vordere Rad zurück ,-soviel zu meinem Bremsverhalten.Macht halt gaudi. Ne 200er geistert mir schon einige Zeit durch den Kopf herum, richtig bissig müssen die werden. Warum Cube die 180 vorn nicht mehr erlaubt kann ja nur 3Gründe haben: 1.Hayes entwickelt dann zuviel krafft -->matterialermüdung ,2.  2010er Dart3 wurde verändert und ist anders als die 08er nichtmehr dafür ausgelegt ,3. der deutlich veränderte Rahmen ist nur noch bis kräften einer 160er ausgelegt.
Ich finde aber das 2010er Model mit den hayes vorn ,deutlich schlechter verzögern als mein 08er mit den billigeren Schimano Brakes.Würd das einfach ma abgleichen und dann abschätzen inwiefern das risiko eines unter volllast brechenden B.sattel halterung besteht.Das kann böse enden. Rahmen is es eher nicht, als Gabel oder Brakes.Eventuell umrüsten. Boaaahhh ,is ganz schön langer post geworden.
 greeeaaz      chevi


----------



## q_big (15. August 2010)

DIE DART3 WAR NIE FÜR 180 FREIGEGEBEN!
Da ist der Rahmen schaißegal und da ist Cube schaißegal! Warum sollte Cube da auch was sagen können? Wenn die Gabel vom Hersteller nunmal nicht freigegeben ist,- kann Cube da bestimmt nicht sagen das sie es doch ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevi (15. August 2010)

jup, ,hab das bischen falsch ausgedrück ,eigentlich meinte ich wieso die nichtmehr verbaut wird. hab auf der homepage auch grad gelesen max. 160. hab aber auch schon eine von 2008 mit max. 165 angegeben,gefunden. sind aber halt auch keine 180. 
wenn die dart3 ``NIE`` für 180 frei war ,warum is die dann an dem 08er model verbaut? komisch


----------



## markus182 (15. August 2010)

das musste mal bei cube erfragen. die garantie für die gabel war von rock shoxs seite her erloschen. wenn was kaputt gegangen ist, musste cube sich das ans bein binden.


----------



## chevi (15. August 2010)

jop ,das mach ich auch ,hab zwar absolut 0 probleme mit meiner dart3 und auch die bremse läuft top!!!!! bin mal ,auf die antwort gespannt. was ist denn wenn das material bei einer aktion dann doch nachgibt ( der sattel reist aus der verankerung oder weis der geier was) und daraus resultierend fahre ich dann nur noch rollstuhl oder muss mir die radieschen von unten anschauen. beim kauf wurde auf das überschrittenne limmit an der dart3,in keinster weise hingewiesen. sowas muss man erstma wissen, vorallem als einsteiger.das find ich dann jetzt schon bischen krass, werde mich dann wohl auch mit der 180er zufrieden geben, von der 200er lass ich dann doch die finger.shade


----------



## PatronTR (16. August 2010)

im 09er modell war sie auch verbaut. außerdem hat mein händler mir ohne bedenken 180er scheiben drauf gemacht, mit dem hinweis, ich solle keine zu schweren leute zu krasse abfahrten auf meinem fahrrad fahren lassen 

meine bremsen sind mittlerweile extrem laut geworden. bin jetzt ca. 700 km gefahren und sie sind extremst laut. fahre morgen zum händler mal sehen was der sagt.


----------



## chevi (16. August 2010)

bremsbeläge! oder was soll da sein? wie oder wie meinst das mit laut?


----------



## PatronTR (16. August 2010)

pfeifen, quitschen usw. 

na die bremsbeläge sind nur drei wochen bzw. 700 km alt, ich denke nicht das die schon an verschleiss leiden. 

und das im trockenzustand, der feuchtzustand, zb. bei regen ist noch unerträglicher.


----------



## chevi (16. August 2010)

das kenn ich, hab schon 3mal beläge tauschen müssen, weil da mineralöl oder fett von der kette auf die bremsscheibe gekommen ist. da reicht 1 tropfen und die beläge sind hin. teste mal im stand bei gezogenner bremse, ob sich das rad noch drehen lässt. -quasi ob die beläge rutschen(meist nur leicht).
normal bewegt sich da sonst nix


----------



## PatronTR (16. August 2010)

ja das hinterrad blockiert nicht richtig, es lässt sich ganz leicht weiterschieben.
naja werde morgen mal die kool stops einbauen lassen die ich geschenkt bekommen habe. dann sehn wir mal weiter.


----------



## momocuber (16. August 2010)

Ich hab eig ein ganz-normales Cube Acid von 2009 in white/candy blue!
Schäden:
Einmal der Shifter
Bremse entlüftet (eigene Dummheit)

Neu sind:
Griffe: Ragley Logo Lock On Grip   in Gelb (bei chainreactioncycles.com)
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevi (16. August 2010)

@momocuber
willst du das loswerden?
Das Fahrad mein ich.


----------



## AcidTotti96 (17. August 2010)

.....hallo da bin ich 
Habe mir letztes Jahr ein Acid 2009 Modell black and grey zugelegt und muÃ sagen das ich sehr Ã¼berrascht bin von dem Bike.....bin mittlerweile schon gut 2500km mit gefahren und hatte noch keinerlei Probleme damit...das einzige was ein wenig stÃ¶rt ist,das die Bremse ab und an mal quietscht,aber das war es dann auch schon.....da ich Jahrelang im Radsport Verein war und auch sehr viel trainiert habe auf dem Rennrad,habe ich auch einen gewissen Pedalendruck auf der Kurbel und ich fahre immer sehr flott mit dem Acid ...also ich gehe nicht zimperlich mit dem Bike um...will damit sagen,das das Bike fÃ¼r den Preis einfach unschlagbar ist ......die Schaltung ist perfekt und prezise und die Bremse ist auch sehr bissig......und das Bike ist sehr antriebsstark hat also auf der Geraden ne gute Beschleunigung...habe schon so manchen Rennradler damit abgekocht......  wenn ich immer hÃ¶re Einsteiger Bike,dann hÃ¶rt sich das so abwertend an....ich bin damit hochzufrieden und hÃ¤tte nie gedacht das man fÃ¼r 700â¬ so ein tolles Bike kriegt....und auÃerdem sieht es auch noch wesentlich teurer aus als es ist......super Design von Cube 
LG Totti


----------



## Fabian93 (17. August 2010)

Was haben wir hier denn für Spezialisten die es schaffen Fett von der Kette auf die Bremsscheibe zu bekommen?

Und wieso fährt man auf einem CC Bike Schwalbe Muddy Mary?


----------



## chevi (17. August 2010)

jup ,da hab ich selber über mich lachen müssen.
beim warten ,-basteln extra aufgepasst das ja nix beim ketteölen
richtung bremse geht und dann beim einbau des rads auf der scheibe mit meinen ölpfoten rummgefingert.
zwei mal bremsen noch, und fertig.
das muss man erstmal schaffen.

!!!ACHTUNG!!!
die in diesem post beschriebenen handlungen sind GEFÄHRLICH und
wurden deshalb von profis ,unter einhaltung strengster sicherheitsvorkehrungen durchgeführt , Der Verfasser weist ausdrücklich darauf hin, das die beschriebenen handlungengen nicht zur nachamung geeignet sind.Also:
               !!!BITTE NICHT NACHMACHEN!!!LEBENSGEFAHR!!!
auch nicht versuchen.Danke


----------



## PatronTR (17. August 2010)

momocuber schrieb:


> Ich hab eig ein *ganz-normales* Cube Acid von 2009 in white/candy blue!



es gibt kein ganz normales acid, alle acids sind anormal, deshalb fahren wir es ja.


----------



## instinctless (19. August 2010)

Hallo leute,
kleines problem.

ich bin auf der suche nach einer montageanleitung für den steuersatz vom acid 2010.
es handelt sich um einen fsa No.10 semi-integrated.

habe neulich meine gabel ausgebaut und sie nun wieder eingebaut aber iwie will sich der lenker nicht mehr richtig drehen.
ergo hab ich was falsch gemacht.

ich bräuchte sowas wie eine schematische darstellung des steuersatzes inkl lager und dichtungen in der entsprechenden reihenfolge. per text würde mir das auch reichen.

noch ne frage nebenbei.
der deckel vom steuersatz, also nicht das aheadcap sondern der obere teil vom konus.... dreht der sich im normalfall beim lenken mit oder ist der fest? o0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (19. August 2010)

http://mtb.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=tech&taxid=155

da solltest du unter ATB / steuersätze fündig werden,

und nein, der sollte eigentlich fest sitzen.


----------



## instinctless (19. August 2010)

merci


----------



## dusi__ (19. August 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> habe neulich meine gabel ausgebaut und sie nun wieder eingebaut aber iwie will sich der lenker nicht mehr richtig drehen.
> ergo hab ich was falsch gemacht.




das hört sich für mich ausserdem so an als würde die ahead kappe nich richtig fest gezogen sein, und / oder der vorbau ist nicht richtig unten und festgezogen. 

kannst du am besten feststellen indem du mal versuchst das bike am vorbau hochzuheben, wenn da n wenig spiel drinist, mach mal den vorbau ab , drück die gabel gegen den rahmen nach oben und zieh dann den vorbau wieder fest!

am besten dir hilft dabei jemand da das vorderrad nicht auf den boden kommen sollte (so mach ich das immer ) damit du die optimale position hast.


----------



## Kr0n05 (19. August 2010)

Könnt ihr mir ein Beleuchtungsset empfehlen (vorne und hinten) mit Akkuladegerät und Akkus? Muss Wasserdicht sein...


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (19. August 2010)

Als ich habe die IXON IQ von Busch&MÃ¼ller und passend dazu das IX Red Senso RÃ¼cklicht ! Gibt es beides im Set ! Kostet um die 80-90â¬ !


----------



## q_big (19. August 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> kleines problem.
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach einer montageanleitung für den steuersatz vom acid 2010.
> ...



Bei mir lag das daran das im Kugellager 1Kugel fehlte. Diese ist beim Ausbau unauffindbar verschwunden und aus dem Lagergehäuse gefallen.


----------



## PatronTR (19. August 2010)

so, morgen sollten meine bar ends da sein  anschließend kommen weisse schrumpfschläuche auf meine leitungen, eine weisse sattelklemme sowie eine weisse sattelstange... werde es dann posten.


----------



## chevi (20. August 2010)

@PatronTR : Was ist aus deinen bremsproblemen geworden bzw. was war denn nunb eigentlich das problem????
 dann hab ich noch eine frage : wenn du dir bar-ends
ans bike schraubst, tauscht du ja auch diegriffe ,oder?
verkaufst mir deine original cube griffe(schwarzWEISS normalerweise) , meine sind runter. und die ,die man nachkaufen kann ,sind am ende nicht geschlossen die verutschen immer. -nervt mich nehmlich.


----------



## acid-driver (20. August 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> verkaufst mir deine original cube griffe(schwarzWEISS normalerweise) ,



ich hab glaub ich noch welche. schwarz-weiß mit cube-logo. 

schick mir doch mal ne pn, was sie dir wert sind


----------



## r00kies (21. August 2010)

Hy leute, habe ne kleine Frage  bin mtb anfänger.. fuhr bis jetzt nur renner... habe mir ein occ acid gekauft.. hatte es grad im Service.. jetzt wollte ich fragen wenn ich vorne den kleinsten ritzel und hinten den grössten aktiv habe, knackt es mir leicht in der Kurbel. Wenn ich aber einen gang runter schalte, ist das knacken nicht mehr da.. Kann das die Kette sein? Besser gesagt die Kette die bei den vorderen Zähnen bisschen krazt und dies über die Pedale weitergiebt? hat jemand erfahrung mit dem oder auchschon gehabt? 

lg r00kies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (22. August 2010)

ne du, die bleiben glaube ich dran  falls nicht bekommst du sie. 

ich weiss wirklich nicht warum die bremse so krach gemacht hat. mit den kool stops gehts dann schon. 

gruß


----------



## markus182 (22. August 2010)

musst mal mit der schieblehre den Verschleiß messen.
Dazu einfach auf 119mm ausziehen, zwischen die kettenglieder und auseinanderziehen. ist der abstand größer als 120,5mm -> kette und ggf. kassette tauschen

btw: wofür brauchst du den 1. gang?!


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (22. August 2010)

@r00kies

Ist doch ein neues Bike ! Oder ?? Dan sollte sich das sowieso mit der Zeit geben da alles ersteinmal einlaufen muß ! 

Ich hatte seid Vorgestern auch ein fieses knacken in meinem LTD CC ! Ich konnte gar nicht lokalisieren wo es her kam . Also ersteinmal fast das ganze Rad auseinander genommen und diverse Teil rereinigt und neu gefettet . 
Das Innenlager ,das Lager vom Steuersatz und die Pedale . Aber nach einer Probefahrt war das Knacken immer noch da ! 
Es hörte sich immer noch nach dem Steuersatz an ,aber weit gefehlt . Zu Hause habe ich dann die Sattelstütze gereinigt und die Klemme wo sich jede Menge Sand festgesetzt hatte . Seid dem ist das knacken nicht mehr da . Ich habe gestern gedacht das ich durch das knacken noch verrückt werde . 
Ist immer schlecht mit einer Reparatur wenn man unterwegs ist .


----------



## r00kies (22. August 2010)

markus182 

Die Kette ist neu  habe eine verstärkte einbauen lassen, die andere hat mal den geist aufgegeben... den ersten gange? bö keine Ahnung für nichts eigentlich... nur das es nur in diesem gang knackt, das nervt. Kann das nicht haben wenn an meinen Bikes was knackt... An meinem Rennradl knackt auch nichts. 

AlittleR2D2

denke mal nicht das es die Sattelstütze ist, dann wär es ja in jedem Gang oder liege ich da faltsch? nujo, fieleicht liegts wirklich mal am richtigen einfahren  

Danke schonmal euch beiden..


----------



## markus182 (22. August 2010)

ist das denn nur, wenn die kette vorne aufm kleinsten und hinten auf dem größten ritzel ist?


----------



## r00kies (22. August 2010)

markus 182

jap, ist nur dann. Dann spüre ich ein leichtes knacken in der Pedale.


----------



## chrisss86 (22. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Acid-Gemeinde!

Ich hab mir vor kurzem so Cube-Hörnchen an den Lenker gemacht.
Ansich sind das wirklich spitzen Teile, nur hab ich jetzt das riesen problem das ich nun ziemlich weit innen greifen muss wenn ich die normalen Griffe benutze.
Bin heute kurz ne runde mit demStereo von einem Kollegen gefahren und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass der nen richtig geilen breiten Lenker hat.
Hab jetzt mit dem gedanken gespielt mir auch so einen breiten Lenker zu kaufen. 
Hat irgend jemand Erfahrung mit breiteren Lenkern beim Acid? Sieht das vielleicht sogar doof aus und passt garnicht zum Bike?

MfG chris


----------



## acid-driver (22. August 2010)

breiter lenker ist immer gut. 

wie breit solls denn sein? hätte einen im angebot


----------



## chrisss86 (22. August 2010)

mh ja wie breit weiß ich auch noch nicht genau.

Würd mir dann am liebsten aber so einen in rot zulegen, damit auch optisch eine gewisse aufwertung statt findet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (24. August 2010)

kauf ihn einfach, hauptsache besser fahren


----------



## chevi (26. August 2010)

moin ,moin

hab mich endlich ma gemault mit meinem bike
1 mal ist pflicht, oder??
na ja, bike ''ACID'' is heil geblieben, god sei dank
immer diese wheelis bei full speed


----------



## PatronTR (26. August 2010)

mich hat es letztens auch gerissen, aber nur wegen einem dummen sonntagsradler


----------



## ThorMK2 (26. August 2010)

chevi mir ging es genauso auch beim Wheelie


----------



## dusi__ (27. August 2010)

ich hab vor 2 wochen nen unfreiwilligen stoppie in nem durchgewaschenen regenrinnen trail gemacht  mein bike war wo es fest hing, ich 2 meter weiter und mein schuh hat mich auch um ein paar meter geschlagen  aufe nase legen gehört immer dazu, hauptsache das bike is heil


----------



## knoblauchfreund (27. August 2010)

Genauso siuehts aus. Leider ist bei meiner Frau vor weinigen Tagen am Cube Access WLS der grün-weiße Sattel hopps gegangen. 

HAT ZUFÄLLIG EINER VON EUCH NEN ERSATZSATTEL ????? Von Cube ist ja bekanntlich keiner zu kriegen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crybear85 (27. August 2010)

Hi!

Weiß jetzt net ob das ne blöde Frage ist, aber ich leg einfach mal los. Über die SuFu hab ich nichts gefunden.

Habe ein 2010er Acid mit 20 Zoll Rahmen. Möchte die Dart3 Gabel gegen eine Reba SL tauschen. Nun habe ich bei ebay mehrere Auktionen entdeckt. Die Gabelschaftlänge ist jedoch jedes mal anders. Da kommen 21,5 und 22,8 cm vor. Was brauch ich denn davon, bzw. was passt? Blick da nicht so ganz durch...

Wenn jemand eine passende Reba für mich hat, dann bitte bitte melden...


----------



## markus182 (27. August 2010)

du musst bei dir mal messen. am besten mit dem zollstock o.ä. von der gabelkrone bis zur ahead kappe. rechne dann sicherheitshalber 5mm drauf. so lang muss der schaft *mindestens* sein. wenn er länger ist kann man ihn einfach kürzen


----------



## markus182 (27. August 2010)

edit: bei ebay wäre ich vorsichtig. oft wird dort defekte ware verkauft...


----------



## instinctless (31. August 2010)

Mal wieder ne neue Frage.
Weiss jemand die Achsbreite vom Innenlager beim Acid 2010?


----------



## PatronTR (3. September 2010)

na super, das neue acid ist da. jetzt mit schwarzer kurbeleinheit, farben umgekehrt statt weisse schrift, nun weisser untergrund graue schrift. ansonsten seht selbst:

http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/comp-series/acid-black-white/

im großen und ganzen finde ich das 10er besser, wiegt 100gr weniger  wenn da nicht die silberne kurbel wäre.
gruß


----------



## Bocacanosa (3. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> na super, das neue acid ist da. jetzt mit schwarzer kurbeleinheit, farben umgekehrt statt weisse schrift, nun weisser untergrund graue schrift. ansonsten seht selbst:
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/comp-series/acid-black-white/
> 
> ...




Ausstattung und Preis: http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...Acid-2011/~kid379/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2898.htm


----------



## PatronTR (3. September 2010)

der preis ist viel zu hoch!


----------



## Kr0n05 (3. September 2010)

ich habe 630â¬ dafÃ¼r bezahlt Runter handeln, hat bei mir auch gut geklappt


----------



## PatronTR (3. September 2010)

sry doppelpost


----------



## PatronTR (3. September 2010)

aber für das 2010er, das hab ich für 589 bekommen. was hast du eigentlixch für ne federgabel auf deinem bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kr0n05 (3. September 2010)

unterscheidet sich kaum zum 2011er

Dart 3, und bin derzeit zufrieden, nur ein wenig hart für mein gewicht!


----------



## chevi (3. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> im großen und ganzen finde ich das 10er besser, wiegt 100gr weniger  wenn da nicht die silberne kurbel wäre.
> gruß



mein brother hat ab werk ne schwarze kurbel und xt narben am 10er drann
die verbauen wohl das was grad greifbar ist ,mal grau mal schwarz
komisch 

die 11er lackierung gefällt mir aber ma garnicht, gibts da kein alternativ farbdesign wie sonst?


----------



## PatronTR (3. September 2010)

http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/comp-series/acid-white-green/


----------



## chevi (3. September 2010)

in grey/green gehts grad noch,besser als white... .
die schwarze kurbel und die schwarz-grünen felgen fetzen, aber sonst reizt mich da nix.
die rahmen der 08er/09er modelle fand ich top ,alleine wegen der form der streben und die farbwahl war da auch bombe.
die obere kantige strebe seit 2010 ,stört mich am meisten egal welche farbe     

ma was anderes: mit was für pedalen fahrt bzw. tretet ihr denn? werd demnächst ne holotek2 kurbel verbauen und will die pedalen gleich mit wechseln,weiss aber nicht welche was taugen. 
momentan sind noch die bock serien teile dran. rutsch offt ab und hässlich sehen die auch aus.


----------



## q_big (3. September 2010)

Ich hab mir ne XT Kurbel gekauft,- neu fÃ¼r 66â¬. Zwar ein Ã¤lteres Modell, aber schÃ¶n leicht, supergÃ¼nstig und du musst am Lager nichts Ã¤ndern,- Plug and Play. 

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=3811&osCsid=1bcb2d57b30c359513a898f2586934f4


----------



## acid-driver (3. September 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> in grey/green gehts grad noch,besser als white... .
> die schwarze kurbel und die schwarz-grünen felgen fetzen, aber sonst reizt mich da nix.
> die rahmen der 08er/09er modelle fand ich top ,alleine wegen der form der streben und die farbwahl war da auch bombe.
> die obere kantige strebe seit 2010 ,stört mich am meisten egal welche farbe
> ...




willst du denn flats fahren oder klicks?
am HT hab ich mit klickes ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## chevi (4. September 2010)

nee keine klicks,

hab da an sowas hier gedacht: siehe anhang unten.
einziges manko, -die meisten pedalen dieser art sind riesen gross und gehören eigentlich an ein BMX, gibts die auch etwas kleiner oder ähnliches


----------



## acid-driver (4. September 2010)

durch die größe bekommst du grip. 

ich fahre acros a-flats. guck dir mal die abmessungen an, das sind halbe bratpfannen. richtig geil


----------



## Topper-Harley (5. September 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> in grey/green gehts grad noch,besser als white... .
> die schwarze kurbel und die schwarz-grünen felgen fetzen, aber sonst reizt mich da nix.
> die rahmen der 08er/09er modelle fand ich top ,alleine wegen der form der streben und die farbwahl war da auch bombe.
> die obere kantige strebe seit 2010 ,stört mich am meisten egal welche farbe
> ...



ist halt geschmackssache...finde die 08er,09er und 10er farbwahl der rahmen eigentlich sehr gelungen bis auf das weiss rote 10er model...scheint auch ein ladenhüter zu sein...die 11er lackierungen gefallen mir persönlich garnicht und der rahmen vom 10er(besitze ich) model sieht meiner meinung nach besser aus als der vom 08er,09er model...mal ne andere frage,bin mit meinen bremsen nicht zu frieden...gerade im regen quietschen die das es schon peinlich ist zu bremsen...bringen da andere beläge was??? wollte mir organische von kool stop bestellen.würde aber vorher gerne wissen ob es was bringen würde...hier der link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topper-Harley (5. September 2010)

noch ne andere frage,habe mein acid in einem internetshop gekauft.
was mach ich denn wenn ich einen garantiefall habe???
muss ich das bike dann dort zurückschicken oder kann ich zu jedem fahrradhändler gehen der cube bikes vertreibt???


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (5. September 2010)

Topper-Harley schrieb:


> noch ne andere frage,habe mein acid in einem internetshop gekauft.
> was mach ich denn wenn ich einen garantiefall habe???
> muss ich das bike dann dort zurückschicken oder kann ich zu jedem fahrradhändler gehen der cube bikes vertreibt???


 
Also ich kann Dir nur aus Erfahrung sagen das wenn Du ein Bike nicht vor Ort gekauft hast tun sich die ansässigen Händler  sehr schwer was an den Bikes zu machen !
Ich wollte mein Cube zur Inspektion geben und gleich die erste Frage war , hier oder im Netzt gekauft !
Als ich dann sagte das es im Netz gekauft wurde ging das gejammer los .
Erst als ich dem Händler sagte das ich nix geschenkt haben wolle , meinte er ich soll es da lassen !

Wenn es kleine Dinge sind die unter Garantie fallen kann man die Garantieabwicklung auch gut übers Netz machen !
Mußte schon mal bei H&S mein Innenlager reklamieren . Sie haben unkompliziert ein neues geschickt .


----------



## Micha1976 (6. September 2010)

hallo zusammen , welche bremsaufnahme hat das acid 2010 , finde keine infos ?
Hayes Stroker Ride sind im moment verbaut sollen aber avid elixir CR ran. Danke


----------



## mi2 (6. September 2010)

Micha1976 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen , welche bremsaufnahme hat das acid 2010 , finde keine infos ?
> Hayes Stroker Ride sind im moment verbaut sollen aber avid elixir CR ran. Danke



ohne bild schwer zu sagen. die dart 3 hat ne pm aufnahme. hiten ist es meist is2000.

hier mal ein hinterbau mit einer is2000 aufnahme und dadran ein pm adapter 






hier noch ein link für dich 

http://thebikeblog.de/2010/06/17/der-richtige-adapter/


----------



## Micha1976 (6. September 2010)

Danke habs schon gefunden, vorne PM bei neu bestellter gabel, und hinten IS. habe neue Bremse mit Adapter bestellt. Danke


----------



## Topper-Harley (9. September 2010)

Topper-Harley schrieb:


> bin mit meinen bremsen nicht zu frieden...gerade im regen quietschen die das es schon peinlich ist zu bremsen...bringen da andere beläge was??? wollte mir organische von kool stop bestellen.würde aber vorher gerne wissen ob es was bringen würde...hier der link



habe heute meine neuen beläge bekommen und bin begeistert...ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht...kann ich nur jedem empfehlen,jedenfalls an der hayes stroker ryde.
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (9. September 2010)

Na sag ich doch,mit den richtigen Belägen isses eine gute Bremse.
Beläge von welcher Firme hast du gekauft?


----------



## Milan0 (10. September 2010)

steht doch oben im Link drin.

Kool Stop 

bin auch am überlegen mir diese Beläge nachzurüsten...


----------



## Micha1976 (10. September 2010)

Hallo , 
Reba SL ist gekommen und montiert somit auch die Avid Elixir CR mit einer 185 vorne und 160 hinten . 
Erstes Gefühl   EINFACH NUR GEIL 
Die Bremswirkung ist einfach nur Genial und zur Reba SL kommt nach dem Wochenende ein ausführlicher Test . 

Kann aber jetzt schon beide aufrüstversionen empfehlen-


----------



## chevi (11. September 2010)

reba(reba race) wollt ich auch erst ,-schöne gabel 
hab aber nie gebrauchte in weiss mit ausreichender schaftlänge gefunden, 
montag kommt ne 44 bomber als alternative,die woche drauf !!4kolben!!-saint bremssättel für meine br-m485 hebel ,ma kieken ob das funzt, bleib aber definitiv bei mineralöl brakes,das ist sicher





@PatronTR : was machen deine weissen brems,-bzw. schrumfschläuche?funzt??


----------



## chevi (11. September 2010)

zieh jetzt meine profilreifen auf.
und dann gehts mit dem Topper Harley in die natur


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

was haltet ihr hiervon:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a35608/details.html

das preis leistung verhältnis ist doch gut, die wiegt weniger als die  standartmäßig verbaute billige dart3.


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

die gabel ist gut, wÃ¼rde aber glaube ich noch 50â¬ sparen und mir ne reba kaufen.


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> @PatronTR : was machen deine weissen brems,-bzw. schrumfschläuche?funzt??



also, die wurden zurückgestellt, ich brauch unbedingt ne bessere gabel, werde vermutlich die oben gepostete demnächst bestellen. 

nach dem ich die gabel hab, gehts dann an das optische:

Weisse Leitungen, Schläuche
Weisse Rocket Rons
Weisse Bar Ends
Weisse Sattelstütze
Weisser Vorbau
Weisser Lenker
Weisse Schnellspanner
Weisse Sattelklemme
+ Slx Kurbelgarnitur von einem User hier der sie mir günstig überlassen will.

lg

ps: ich weiss ich bin nicht ganz normal, ich glaub ich hab bike komplexe


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die gabel ist gut, wÃ¼rde aber glaube ich noch 50â¬ sparen und mir ne reba kaufen.



der preisunterschied wÃ¤ren 70â¬ fÃ¼r knapp 150gr, und ich mÃ¼sste dann beim optischen tunnig den steuerstatz auch in weiss nehemn. mal sehen. 

das acid wir mein bike fÃ¼r alles, nÃ¤chstes jahr mÃ¶chte ich noch ein fully aufbauen, daher muss ich echt jeden cent dreimal umdrehen 

schau mer mal, vielleicht krieg ich ja was geschenkt oder so


----------



## markus182 (12. September 2010)

es sind aber nicht nur die 150gr.
die reba ist ganz anders aufgebaut (dual-air)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

jep habe ich jetzt nach genauerem studieren auch bemerkt. dann wird es wohl die reba werden. hoffentlich kann ihc sie mir ende des monats noch leisten, dann hab ich auch dieses jahr noch was davon. 

ansonsten werde ich bis anfang nächstes jahr sparen, und alles auf einmal ändern. 

mal sehen, ich werde euch davon berichten, step by step und euch am ende mein individuelles acid präsentieren. auf jedenfall wird es ein schmankerl, auf das die ltd fahrer neidisch sein werden. gewicht wird natürlich auch reduziert nebenbei.


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

das sind die teile:


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

und die auch noch:


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

mach nicht zu viel...

von den reifen würde ich zb abraten...


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

warum? habs schon an nem schwarz matten rahmen gesehen, sieht pervers aus, zudem finde ich die smart sam nur bedingt gelände tauglich.

eigentlich sind die garniks fürs gelände wenn ich genau überleg. null traktion so bald das gelände etwas feucht oder weich ist. das sind die rocket rons schon besser, nur mit dem sauber machen wird ne aktion.


----------



## markus182 (12. September 2010)

was meinste denn wie lange die weiß bleiben?!
auf dauer wirds wohl eher nen eitergelb...


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

das geht schon, die kommen nur für besondere anlässe drauf 

bikeparks, messebesuche, fotos,,

ansonsten lege ich mir vermutlich noch dunkelgraue reifen zu, mal sehen was sich da ergibt.

außerdem hab ich connection zu schwalbe  mein eigenbedarf bekomme ich großzügig rabbatiert.


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

n reifen für besondere anlässe 

vergiss den weg zur eisdiele nicht


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

ich hatte schon ausgessagt das ich gestöt bin oder? 

aber eisdiele? ich bin kein sonntagsfahrer, so ist es auch wieder nicht ja!

acid driver, ziehst du dich zu besonderen anlässen nicht schicker an als gewöhnlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

ich seh immer geil aus 

ne aber mal im ernst...das fahrrad muss dir ja gefallen. 
musst nur damit rechnen, dass andere genauso reagieren wie ich


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

ach weisst du, was andere denken ist mir egal, die mtbler sind eh ne komische spezies 

und wenn ich mit meinen weissen rockets dann auf den trails an den sÃ¤cken(mÃ¶chtegernprofimtbler) mit ihren 2000-3000â¬ bikes vorbei fliege, schauen sie eh nur doof.


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

stimmt, mit schwalbe fliegst du in der tat. (irgendwann mal aufs maul  )

spätestens, wenn die etwas mehr als angefahren sind. aber das ist eine andere geschichte...


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

aufs maul fliegst du so oder so auf nem mtb irgendwann, das ist zwangsläufig, außer du willst nicht besser werden 

aber du hast doch selber schwalbe gummis drauf?!


----------



## Topper-Harley (12. September 2010)

moin,war gester mit nem kumpel biken und er hat beim sprung(dart3) den pop lock drinn gehabt...resultat war das oben rechts das gewinde rausgerissen wurde.haben es wieder versucht reinzudrehen aber hat noch nicht mal ne bordsteinkannte ausgehalten...meint ihr obs da garantie gibt oder muss er ne neue kaufen???
lg


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das er das unter garantie durchbekommt. aber versuchen soll er es doch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topper-Harley (12. September 2010)

das problem ist das er die ganze woche beim bund ist und ich mich jetzt damit rumschlagen soll und bei uns im bikepoint sind se eh immer unkulant...habe keine lust
mich mit denen rumzustreiten wenns eh nichts bringt...


----------



## Micha1976 (12. September 2010)

also wenn du noch eine Dart 3 brauchst , ich habe hier noch eine rumfliegen .


----------



## chevi (12. September 2010)

@PatronTR die weissen gummis sind doch limitiert - also fraglich ob die nächstes jahr noch gibt

@Topper....   meine dart is auch noch da fürn fuffi, schick dein kumpel ma zumir rüber ,dann schnack ma mal drüber

probieren würd ichs trotzdem das auf garantie durchzuboxen aber dart und hoppen kommt meistens das bei raus
der acid rahmen ist aber auch nicht ''hopper'' freundlich, -also vorsichtig fliegen ::


----------



## chevi (12. September 2010)

QPatronTR  und ne recon fÃ¼r 180â¬ !!!!NEU!!!!
so billig kommst nie wieder und solange du bei 100mm bleiben willst is die doch top

aciddriver hat doch glaub ich noch ne reba im bikemarkt aber in schwarz
sonst hÃ¤tte ich die ja schon    

edit: neee die is doch schon weg! zuspÃ¤t!!!


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

@ topper das muss der lockout abkönnen. geh einfach mal zum händler. 

@ patron nein, ich fahre keine schwalbe reifen.


----------



## Topper-Harley (12. September 2010)

dann werd ich morgen mal mein glück probieren...
@chevi...deine dart ist ja weiss,glaube nicht das er die will,da sein bike ja schwarz ist


----------



## chevi (12. September 2010)

farbe kann er sich aussuchen,erst sandstr. dann lack  wenns sein muss aufkleberset gibts dann och noch.


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

@ chevi

woher hast die info das sie limitiert sind? die waren letztes jahr auf einem scott von werk aus drauf, und auf grund der hohen nachfrage wurden die jetzt in die produktion aufgenommen dachte ich.

ja die recon ist echt ein schnÃ¤ppchen, aber die reba fÃ¼r 239â¬ eben auch.

gruÃ


----------



## PatronTR (12. September 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> farbe kann er sich aussuchen,erst sandstr. dann lack  wenns sein muss aufkleberset gibts dann och noch.



guter versuch, aber soviel aufwand für ne dart3?


----------



## chevi (13. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> @ chevi
> 
> woher hast die info das sie limitiert sind? die waren letztes jahr auf einem scott von werk aus drauf, und auf grund der hohen nachfrage wurden die jetzt in die produktion aufgenommen dachte ich.
> 
> ...



cube bikes gabs am anfang auch mit halbweisen reifen,keine ahnung kannst ja probieren hab mir sagen lassen das die auf 1000 limitiert sind(glaug ich)

is richtig, aber selbst die reba tauscht du irgendwann gegen 120mm etc.
ich selbst hÃ¤tte ja auch gern die reba race, nu ist es ne bomber(travelbar) geworden ,preisfrage halt ,wenn ich dann mal ne gabel hab bei der ich definitiv bleibe ,-hol ich mir die natÃ¼rlich nagelneu ,dann lohnt sich das geld auch aber die reba neu is auch fast unglaublich sonst gibt es die nur gebraucht fÃ¼r den preis



PatronTR schrieb:


> guter versuch, aber soviel aufwand fÃ¼r ne dart3?


die geb ich nem kumpel mit auf arbeit -kost mich nix ,und paar aufkleber treib ich auch noch auf. wenns klappt dann hat mich meine fast neue 44ziger bomber minus der 50 fÃ¼r die dart ,!?! steine gekostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (13. September 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> is richtig, aber selbst die reba tauscht du irgendwann gegen 120mm etc.



nö, nicht auf dem acid, nicht mit meinen 60 kg.

mehr federweg, werde ich dann auf meinem fully haben  
da werde ich es dann auch brauchen.


----------



## chrisss86 (14. September 2010)

was haltet ihr davon diesen lenker ans Acid zu schrauben?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ce-OS-FR-DH-Riserbar-Lenker-318mm::14789.html

Hab irgendwie die Sorge, dass so ein breiter Lenker nicht zum Acid passt.


----------



## PatronTR (14. September 2010)

ich denke auch das ist zuviel...


----------



## acid-driver (14. September 2010)

passt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> passt


Beweise Watson ?


----------



## PatronTR (14. September 2010)

720 mm, da kommst du kaum mehr irgendwo durch


----------



## acid-driver (14. September 2010)

was soll denn nicht passen?

je breiter ein lenker, desto mehr kontrolle. gilt bei jedem bike


----------



## chrisss86 (14. September 2010)

> was soll denn nicht passen?



naja ich dachte da mehr ans optische. kann aber auch sein das es richtig geil aussieht.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. September 2010)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> naja ich dachte da mehr ans optische. kann aber auch sein das es richtig geil aussieht.


Ich finde den so wie er dort liegt auch etwas "überladen" - allerdings verschwindet ein großer Teil des Muster unter den Griffen. Der Rest könnte schon geil aussehen....welche Farbe soll denn an welches Bike?
Was die Breite beftrifft - mach doch mal einen "Test" mit einem Besenstiel oder so auf die Länge gebracht (oder nur markiert)....
optisch einfach mal die Breite in Relation ansehen - und auch mal vom Sattel aus pseudo"greifen".
Wenn´s gefällt - passt es auch  Sonst lieber bissl kürzer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisss86 (14. September 2010)

Ich bin letztens kurz mit dem Stereo von einem Kollegen gefahren. Da ist mir sofort aufgefallen, was der für einen breiten lenker hat. Ich fand das allerdings sehr komfortabel. Ich werd mir den Lenker einfach mal kaufen (35euro ist ja nicht die Welt) und dann testen. Ich hab ein Black and Grey 2010er Acid und wollte mir den Lenker in rot holen, passende rote Fritzzgriffe hab ich schon. 
Ich werd euch dann Bericht erstatten ob ich zufrieden bin oder nicht ;-)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. September 2010)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> Ich werd euch dann Bericht erstatten ob ich zufrieden bin .....


Und ein Foto  wäre toll. Könnte aber nicht übel ausschauen 
Bin gespannt....


----------



## chevi (15. September 2010)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> naja ich dachte da mehr ans optische. kann aber auch sein das es richtig geil aussieht.




ob du nu ein stereo oder ein acid mit ''grossem'' lenker von vorn anschaust is hupe
deine angst bezüglich der überdimensionierung des lenkers versteh ich garnicht, da die rahmen so ziemlich die selben stärken haben ,oder hat die hinterrad federung in irgendeinerweise einfluss auf die vorbau optik?
ne boxxer oder bomber888 hats auch nicht ,also wird das acid wohl ziemlich genauso von der vorderen optik rüber kommen. einzigstes manko, die dart is fast ein zahnstocher im vergleich, aber die ist auch aleine gesehen mickrig.
keine ahnung ob du die noch fährst.
hätte eher angst das man das muster im verbauten zustand noch sieht
muss ja dir gefallen


----------



## chrisss86 (15. September 2010)

Ja die Dart3 ist wirklich keine übergute Gabel. Eine bessere zu kaufen wäre natürlich ne tolle sache... nur irgendwie ärger ich mich dann, dass ich mir nicht direkt nen ltd gekauft habe  also bleibt die dart3 erstmal dran. Vielleicht kauf ich mir nächstes Jahr mal ne neue, oder warte auf günstige Angebote im Winter. 
Hab mir den Lenker nun übrigens bestellt, nun bin ich in freudiger erwartung. Bilder werd ich dann einreichen wenn ich alles montiert habe.


----------



## PatronTR (15. September 2010)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> Ja die Dart3 ist wirklich keine übergute Gabel. Eine bessere zu kaufen wäre natürlich ne tolle sache... nur irgendwie ärger ich mich dann, dass ich mir nicht direkt nen ltd gekauft habe  also bleibt die dart3 erstmal dran. Vielleicht kauf ich mir nächstes Jahr mal ne neue, oder warte auf günstige Angebote im Winter.
> Hab mir den Lenker nun übrigens bestellt, nun bin ich in freudiger erwartung. Bilder werd ich dann einreichen wenn ich alles montiert habe.



wenn du dein acid einigermaßen günsig bekommen hast, kauf dir die hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a35602/reba-sl-dualair-100mm-weiss-rot-mit-remote-option.html

lohnt sich alle mal und kostet immernoch weniger als das ltd mit gleicher gabel. 

gruß


----------



## FWck (15. September 2010)

Bei mir hat sich auch schon gelohnt, einfach die weichere Feder einzubauen (offiziell geeignet fÃ¼r unter 63 kg). Wer also leicht ist und deswegen mangelndes Ansprechverhalten beklagt, der sollte mal das probieren. Ist auch mit ~20â¬ deutlich gÃ¼nstiger 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (15. September 2010)

nun, so wie ich teilweise durch die gegend fliege, ist die dart3 eh bald im hintern


----------



## Micha1976 (15. September 2010)

Den austausch kann man sich teilweise auch schenken . Ich wiege 84 kg und bin mit der weichen und mittleren Feder gefahren . Fazit mit mittlerer maß 5 cm , und mit weicher 6 cm Federweg.


----------



## FWck (16. September 2010)

Also ich mit meinen 60kg bring' die Dart nahe an den Durchschlag. Probiert mal, an der Vorspannung etwas rumzuspielen, bringt auch was!

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Micha1976 (16. September 2010)

ich glaube blöd sind wir alle nicht 
Bevor mann die Feder wechselt versucht man es doch gewöhnlicher weise mit der Vorspannung oder etwa nicht


----------



## FWck (16. September 2010)

Davon geh ich auch aus 
Aber bevor manche hier ne Reba einbauen, ohne mal an der Dart rumgespielt zu haben, sag ichs lieber 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Micha1976 (16. September 2010)

jep , 
ich habe alles ausprobiert und der Erfolg ist ausgeblieben daher habe ich halt nun die Reba und möchte sie nicht mehr missen .


----------



## FWck (16. September 2010)

Ohhja, das kann ich verstehen, dass du sie nicht mehr missen willst. Aber wenn du wirklich den Federweg nicht ausnutzen konntest, dann wag' ich mal zu behaupten, dass da was mit der Dart nicht in Ordnung war.
Mit der Reba biste auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## chevi (16. September 2010)

denoch ist die dart ne gute gabel,für ihren bereich
rock shox quali eben ,aber halt nichts für ''freaks''
der konzi. bereich der dart is aber auch nur für waldwegradler(normal fahradfahren mit bissle comfort) und nix anderes. stino(=stink normale leute) gabel eben, alles andere is führ die dart nicht wirklich was,aber selbst da reisst die nicht gleich die hufe hoch und schlägt sich wacker,meistens
man kann ja auch nicht von einer kuh verlangen das sie honig gibt,


----------



## chevi (16. September 2010)

oder mal anders herum: leute mit ner boxxer die damit nur auf radwegen unterwegs sind


gibt es wirklich


----------



## q_big (17. September 2010)

Die Dart 3 ist auch meiner Meinung nach keine schlechte Gabel. Schlechte Gabeln sind die Suntour oder RST Gabeln in diesem Bereich. Die Dart 3 hat immerhin einstellbare Zug und Druckstufe sowie Remote Lockout. Kompfortabel federt sie wirklich nicht, aber ein Kleinwagen wird auch keine Formel 1 Rennen fahren...

Ich hab auch mittlerweile ne Reba, das ist gegen die Dart wie Sahne,- aber im Vergleich mit anderen Gabeln ihrer Preisklasse, braucht sich die Dart nicht zu verstecken und genügt ihrer Zwecke.

GRÖßTER Nachteil ist das Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (17. September 2010)

die dart is a zahnstocher  eine gewisse angst fährt immer mit.


----------



## Topper-Harley (18. September 2010)

Topper-Harley schrieb:


> habe heute meine neuen beläge bekommen(kool stop) und bin begeistert...ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht...kann ich nur jedem empfehlen,jedenfalls an der hayes stroker ryde.
> lg



muss meine aussage leider wiederufen...mein bike habe ich nach der letzten fahrt abgestellt wo es noch ordentlich gebremst hat...gestern rausgeholt(bissl feuchtes regnerisches wetter) und plötzlich ist mit den bremsen nichts mehr los.überhaupt kein biss und nur am überrutschen,das vorderrad lässt sich bei durchgezogener brense noch drehen,zwar schwer aber es geht...was kann da passiert sein???
lg


----------



## PatronTR (18. September 2010)

Topper-Harley schrieb:


> muss meine aussage leider wiederufen...mein bike habe ich nach der letzten fahrt abgestellt wo es noch ordentlich gebremst hat...gestern rausgeholt(bissl feuchtes regnerisches wetter) und plötzlich ist mit den bremsen nichts mehr los.überhaupt kein biss und nur am überrutschen,das vorderrad lässt sich bei durchgezogener brense noch drehen,zwar schwer aber es geht...was kann da passiert sein???
> lg



kein plan, habs auch noch nicht in griff bekommen. die hayes sollte man als laie einfach nicht anfassen


----------



## acid89 (18. September 2010)

Meine neuste Errungenschaft: Eine _Syncros SattelstÃ¼tze FL_ fÃ¼r ~50â¬














NÃ¤chste Woche kommen noch neue Griffe, Bar Ends und eine weiÃe Sattelklemme dran.


----------



## FWck (18. September 2010)

Sieht gut aus 
Aber verstell sie nicht so oft, sonst sieht sie schnell nicht mehr so schön aus 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## PatronTR (18. September 2010)

so jetzt noch ne weisse sattelklemme, eine weisse reba gabel, weisser steuersatz und vorbau, roter lenker und du hast ein individuell gepimptes acid, nach dem sogar die ltd fahrer hinterher sehen werden 

PS: weisse bar ends, und die aufkleber auf den felgen weg.


----------



## acid89 (18. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> so jetzt noch ne weisse sattelklemme, eine weisse reba gabel, weisser steuersatz und vorbau, roter lenker und du hast ein individuell gepimptes acid, nach dem sogar die ltd fahrer hinterher sehen werden
> 
> PS: weisse bar ends, und die aufkleber auf den felgen weg.


Weiße Sattelklemme kommt ebenfalls nächste Woche. Bar Ends sind die weißen von Cube. 
Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau etc. folgt nach und nach. 
Das mit den Aufklebern werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal ihn Angriff nehmen.


----------



## PatronTR (18. September 2010)

jo mach das, werde ich auch machen, pimp my acid


----------



## chrisss86 (18. September 2010)

So der Lenker ist Gestern angekommen und ich hab ihn grade eben montiert. Wie versprochen nun ein paar Bilder.













die schönen passenden Fritzz-griffe










Aussicht des Fahrers






Bin bisher nur kurz durch den Garten gefahren, aber es ist ein tolles Fahrgefühl . Man hat wirklich viel mehr Kontroller und kann zum Beispiel viel engere Kurven fahren. 
Das Wetter ist momentan leider sehr bescheiden  und ich hab momentan auch nicht so die Zeit um es ausgiebig zu testen. Das hol ich bald nach und dann kann ich ein endgültiges Urteil fällen 

Optisch find ich, dass der Lenker sehr gut zu meinem Acid passt. Hoffe euch gefällt es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (18. September 2010)

endlich mal wieder n acid in einer schönen farbe 

ne rote sattelklemme käme noch gut


----------



## knoblauchfreund (18. September 2010)

Hi, gar nicht übel, zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nicht schlecht. 

Eine Frage: Dein Tacho sieht aus, als wäre er auf dem Vorbau montiert. Ein spezielles Modell (HAlterung) oder ein bestimmter Tacho? Klär mich mal bitte auf, den mein Lenker ist relativ voll, und eine entsprechende Möglichkeit habe ich noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## acid-driver (18. September 2010)

sieht aus wie n sigma. da kann man einfach die aufnahme durch abschrauben und drehen anpassen


----------



## chrisss86 (18. September 2010)

> ne rote sattelklemme käme noch gut


Da hast du recht, muss ich mir wohl auch noch bestellen. Will auch andere Pedale haben, am besten so richtige Bratpfannen 




> Eine Frage: Dein Tacho sieht aus, als wäre er auf dem Vorbau montiert.  Ein spezielles Modell (HAlterung) oder ein bestimmter Tacho?


Das ist ein ganz normaler SIGMA 1106 Tacho. Man kann die Halterung um 90Grad drehen, damit der Tacho in die richtige Richtung zeigt wenn man in an den Vorbau befestigt. 
Am besten kann man das hier an dem Bild sehen.


----------



## knoblauchfreund (18. September 2010)

Danke ! Jetzt weiß ich, wonach ich mal suchen werden


----------



## Quator94 (18. September 2010)

@chrisss86

Sieht wirklich gut aus  Wo hast du die Griffe her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topper-Harley (18. September 2010)

find ich auch geil...wäre nett wenn de mal nenm link von lenker und griffen rausrücken würdest....

griffe habe ich gefunden...hier


----------



## Micha1976 (18. September 2010)

Topper-Harley schrieb:


> find ich auch geil...wäre nett wenn de mal nenm link von lenker und griffen rausrücken würdest....
> 
> griffe habe ich gefunden...hier



Der link vom Lenker steht im post 1779 drin ,


----------



## chrisss86 (19. September 2010)

Also die Griffe hab ich von meinem Freund dusi(ist hier im forum) und der hat sie vom Händler für 15 euro gekauft. Ich glaube die gibt es auch im Netz für so 15 euro.
Den Lenker hab ich hier gekauft : http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...enace-FR-DH-Riserbar-Lenker-254mm::14790.html

Freud mich das der Umbau so gut ankommt


----------



## FWck (19. September 2010)

Gefällt mir auch gut 
Vielleicht findeste ja Pedale in der gleichen Farbe, das würd' mMn auch gut kommen


----------



## chrisss86 (19. September 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch gut
> Vielleicht findeste ja Pedale in der gleichen Farbe, das würd' mMn auch gut kommen



Ja auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, würde sicher gut passen.
Diese Pedale hier könnte zum Beispiel gut passen:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Sixpack-Icon-AL-Plattform-Pedale::18407.html

Die sind sogar von der gleichen Firma wie der Lenker, deshalb geh ich davon aus, dass die Farbe die gleiche ist. Leider sind die doch ein wenig teuer, da muss ich mal abwarten ob sich das lohnt ;-)


----------



## FWck (19. September 2010)

Ja, das stimmt, der Preis ist schon happig. Klasse sÃ¤hs vermutlich trotzdem aus 

Hier haste noch die Klemme, auch von Sixpack. Die 6 â¬ wÃ¤r mir die passende Optik auf jeden Fall noch wert: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Cog-Ring-Sattelklemme-349mm-2010::18246.html

Ich find' einfach, dass zur kompletten Optik noch mindestens ein 2. Teil in diesem Rot irgendwo weiter hinten am Bike hingehÃ¶rt. Sonst sieht der Lenker so alleine aus 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Quator94 (19. September 2010)

Tipp: Gebt oben in der Suche einfach mal "Sixpack" ein, die haben wirklich alles Teile in dem Rot 

Hier zum Beispiel:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Sixpack-Nail-Sattelstuetze-316mm::14812.html


----------



## acid89 (19. September 2010)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Tipp: Gebt oben in der Suche einfach mal "Sixpack" ein, die haben wirklich alles Teile in dem Rot


Wie zum Beispiel diese Schnellspanner für vorn und hinten


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. September 2010)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> So der Lenker ist Gestern angekommen und ich hab ihn grade eben montiert. Wie versprochen nun ein paar Bilder.
> Optisch find ich, dass der Lenker sehr gut zu meinem Acid passt. Hoffe euch gefällt es auch


Schön Chriss das alles so schnell ging & Du Dein Bildversprechen eingelöst hast.  Sieht doch  aus.
Bei all den gut gemeinten Vorschlägen hier aber immer schön aufpassen, dass es letztlich Dein Geschmack bleibt. Gegen weitere rote Teile ist an sich nichts einzuwenden, jedoch sollte es der (fast) gleiche Farbton sein. Sonst lieber Finger weg  denn verschiedene Farbtöne kommen nicht wirklich lecker.....sieht dann meist aus wie gewollt und nicht....viel Spaß noch beim pimpen & biken ..... und weiter so ein glückliches Händchen


----------



## Fabian93 (20. September 2010)

Bevor ich optik Tuning betreibe würde ich mich erstmal ums Funktionelle kümmern *Gabel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisss86 (21. September 2010)

Naja funktionelles Tuning ist halt in den meisten Fällen viel teurer als kleine optische Änderungen ;-)
Aber eine neue Gabel wäre schon was feines... aber da überleg ich mir schon ob ich das Geld nicht lieber spare und das ins nächste Bike investiere... die Dart3 dämpft ja auch, nur halt schlecht


----------



## chevi (21. September 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Bevor ich optik Tuning betreibe würde ich mich erstmal ums Funktionelle kümmern *Gabel*




so siehts aus, was schön aussieht muss sich noch lange nicht schön fahren, in sachen technick ist der lenker schonmal ein anfang

gabel, pedalen, brakes(nicht zwingend),reifen
sind nötigsten sachen beim acid, dann ist das top


----------



## dusi__ (21. September 2010)

naja , immerhin is die dart besser als ne starrgabel ;-)


----------



## Fabian93 (21. September 2010)

Tausch Reifen,Gabel und Pedale und hol für die Hayes sintermetallbeläge.
Du wirst sehen,die packt dann richtig ordentlich.


----------



## tobias-fire (22. September 2010)

Hier auch mein Acid. Ist jetzt ca. 1,5 Jahre alt. 
Hab geändert:
-Ergon Griffe
-Schimano Kombi-Klick Pedale
angebaut ist noch ein Ständer (da ich öfters in der Stadt unterwegs bin), und natürlich ein Schloß. 
Es kommt noch ein neuer Lenker, meiner ist zu klein mit den Griffen, Tacho, Poploc.


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. September 2010)

Gestern hat es mich das erste mal mit meinem Acid gelegt. Beim "Kurve holen" (ganz langsam) hats irgendwie geklemmt und ich bin nach vorne abgestiegen...  

Nur Knie am Oberrohr oder Lenker angehauen, sonst nix. Eine Beschädigung am Acid konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Hier noch ein kleines Pic von gestern:


----------



## tobias-fire (26. September 2010)

So Leute hier nun die Bilder von meinem Bike mit dem neuen Lenker. (670mm)
Und ich hab den Ständer abgeschraubt.


----------



## PatronTR (26. September 2010)

wie breit ist den der org lenker? diese orthopädischen griffe schauen echt unschön aus


----------



## tobias-fire (26. September 2010)

Müssen ja nicht so schön aussehen, hauptsache meine Hände tuen nicht weh.       Der Lenker ist 670mm breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (26. September 2010)

ich  meine den alten?


----------



## chrisss86 (26. September 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> ich  meine den alten?



soweit ich weiß ist der 620mm breit.


----------



## PatronTR (26. September 2010)

morgen geh ich zum doktor, der macht mir andere bremmbacken drauf, und ich gönn mir das eine oder andere neue teil  mal sehen was es so gibt*freu*


----------



## knoblauchfreund (26. September 2010)

Was genau issn das für´n Ritchey-Modell??


----------



## PatronTR (27. September 2010)

hab schon was gekauft, nun muss ich noch die behandlung beim doktor abwarten, abends bau ich dann die neuen teile ran  wenns nicht zu dunkel wird, gibts noch fotos.


----------



## PatronTR (28. September 2010)

so etwas veränderung tut gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (28. September 2010)

wie kann ich bilder in normal größe reinposten? ich bekomm das nicht gebacken


----------



## chevi (28. September 2010)

ja das krieg ich auch nicht auf die reihe

der lenker fetzt
was hast denn für pedalen drauf?


----------



## chevi (29. September 2010)

test





funzt 
100-140mm travelbar bomber. nice


----------



## PatronTR (29. September 2010)

und wie hast du das gemacht mit dem bild?

wo hast du die bomber her? wieviel â¬uros?


----------



## chevi (29. September 2010)

http adresse vom bild kopieren (oben im browser)
adresse dann bei/mit ''grafik einfÃ¼gen''(schaltflÃ¤che mit den zwei bergen)- einfÃ¼gen




das mal ein unterschied,wa? bomber 44 ata von 2009
war an nem schowbike verbaut(ungefahren/neuwertig)
als gebraucht bei ebay fÃ¼r glaub 130â¬ euro geschossen (letztes jahr war die neu ca. 400â¬)
und die war wirklich neu lediglich das steuerrohr war schon gekÃ¼rzt ,aber hat gepasst.
ist leicht, federt gut und mit der (im bild rechts/oben) stellschraube(ATA) dreh ich die von 100 bis auf 140mm hoch remotelockout(poplock) hat se auch
ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Micha1976 (29. September 2010)

140 mit dem Cube Acid !!!!
Geometrie !!!!!


----------



## Fabian93 (29. September 2010)

Eindeutig die falsche Gabel für das Rad...
Und knapp 2 kg finde ich nicht leicht...


----------



## chevi (29. September 2010)

im vergleich zur dart ist das schon ein unterschied.
ich kann sie auf 140mm hochdrehen, das heist nicht das ich auch so fahr
auserdem hat die keine 2 kg . ist aber spürbar leichter als die dart . ca. 2,3 kg schwer ist die dart!
hier mal der link zu der gabel:http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/MTB-B...rzocchi-2009/Marzocchi-44-ATA-2009::2643.html

1,94kg!!

warum soll die falsch sein???





sieht doch gut aus!!!


----------



## Fabian93 (29. September 2010)

Weil du ein neues Vorderrad kaufen musstest,es leichtere besser in das Rad passende Gabeln gibt und die möglichen 140mm federweg einfach unnütz sind.


----------



## chevi (29. September 2010)

ja das mit dem vorderrad seh ich ein, bin dennoch zufrieden bis jetzt, glaub auch nicht das ich die 140mm brauche, da sind se aber wenn nötig.
und das für 130 euro, passt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (29. September 2010)

so würde mein bike nun mit weisswer gabel aussehen, die reba wirds wohl werden


----------



## chevi (29. September 2010)

mach1 oder rodi felgen mit weisser felge und schwarzen speichen zieh ich mir warscheinlich noch diesen monat drauf, schauen was der geldbeutel sagt, kennt sich da jemand mit den felgenwahl aus?

@ patron     meinst nich das ist zuviel weiss mit der gabel? schwarz wäre doch besser, find ich. aber paar weisse felgen würden deinem bike auch ganz gut stehen

klappt doch mit den grafik einfügen, wa?


----------



## PatronTR (29. September 2010)

[/URL]

so soll es aussehen wenn es fertig ist


----------



## acid89 (29. September 2010)

Mein Acid mit aktuellen Veränderungen (Griffe, Barends, Sattelklemme)


----------



## chevi (29. September 2010)

jup weisse felgen fetzen!!!

ziehst mir auch ma weisse felgen drauf, zum test? alter photoshopexperte


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. September 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> .....ziehst mir auch ma weisse felgen drauf, zum test? alter photoshopexperte


Ups - nun kommt es wohl raus  ..... das sich hier jemand mit "fremder" Leute Arbeit schmückt.....


----------



## chevi (29. September 2010)

wenn ich das drauf hätte ,würd ich das selber ma ''aufmalen''
bin aber leider teilweise schon mit der reinen bedienung des rechners überfordert. bin damit nicht aufgewachsen, 
-so wie die jugend von heute


----------



## chevi (29. September 2010)

acid89 schrieb:


> Mein Acid mit aktuellen Veränderungen (Griffe, Barends, Sattelklemme


  dein hinteres ''schutzblech'' reicht das oder saut dir das rad trotzdem die beine ein? sieht aber gut aus, bissl zuviel weiss vieleicht?!grenzwertig, sag ich ma


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. September 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> wenn ich das drauf hätte ,würd ich das selber ma ''aufmalen''bin aber leider teilweise schon mit der reinen bedienung des rechners überfordert...


Na prima, dann sind wir ja schon Drei - die es nicht selber so toll im Photoshop bearbeiten können...denn Patron ..... ach sieh einfach hier selbst & frag dann lieber auch mal den netten ipzipzap   denn der kann düs offenkundig ganz gut ....... auch mal für Andere...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7610184&postcount=6500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (29. September 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> dein hinteres ''schutzblech'' reicht das oder saut dir das rad trotzdem die beine ein? sieht aber gut aus, bissl zuviel weiss vieleicht?!grenzwertig, sag ich ma


Es erfüllt seinen Zweck ganz gut.


----------



## chevi (29. September 2010)

aha, glaub ich setz mich selber ma hin, aber nicht mehr heut


----------



## chevi (30. September 2010)

frage zu meiner vorderen bremsleitung: will die auf der innenseite der gabel verlegen, hab aber angst das die dann irgendwann mit den speichen bekanntschaft macht. hat da jemand einen einfall?





stört mich extrem


----------



## acid-driver (30. September 2010)

von außen kommt evtl geäst dran. meine leitungen liegen auch alle innen. ist besser so


----------



## PatronTR (30. September 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> jup weisse felgen fetzen!!!
> 
> ziehst mir auch ma weisse felgen drauf, zum test? alter photoshopexperte



das war jemand aus nem anderen thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7610184&postcount=6500


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. September 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> frage zu meiner vorderen bremsleitung: will die auf der innenseite der gabel verlegen....


Wie Acid-Driver schon anmerkte - die gehört eigentlich auch besser nach innen, so das man im Gelände nicht an Gestrüpp/Geäst mit der Leitung hängen bleiben kann - und die Bremse hat dann mal gebremst  Das kann u.U. Aua geben 
Bei meinem Acid war die auch "falsch" vom Laden her verlegt:



Am neuen Bike ist es beim Kauf zunächst richtig verlegt gewesen....nach Reparatur der Federgabel auf Garantie hatte der Mechaniker von meinem EX-Cube-Dealer die Leitung auch wieder außen verlegt - das habe ich gleich wieder ändern lassen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/647815



Und bislang gab es keinen Kontakt mit den Speichen - ist auch glaube ich nicht drin, wird ja am Gabelholm fixiert (Kabelbinder o.ä.) und "schlackert ja dann nicht rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevi (30. September 2010)

merci! ich werds gleich ändern, habs auch so aus dem laden


----------



## acid89 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe das gute Wetter gestern gleich genutzt, um eine kleine Tour entlang der Elbe zu unternehmen.


----------



## chevi (1. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wie Acid-Driver schon anmerkte - die gehört eigentlich auch besser nach innen, so das man im Gelände nicht an Gestrüpp/Geäst mit der Leitung hängen bleiben kann - und die Bremse hat dann mal gebremst  Das kann u.U. Aua geben
> Bei meinem Acid war die auch "falsch" vom Laden her verlegt:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Oktober 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> den rahmen kenn ich doch irgendwo her


Ja chevi - auch ich trat noch im Frühjahr diesen Jahres in die Kurbel eines Acid white´n´apple....fährt jetzt meine Frau - ist ein top Bike 
Leider habe ich mir damals ein 20" andrehen lassen, nun sollte doch lieber auf Dauer ein 18" Bike her. Sonst würde ich es bestimmt immer noch fahren....aber meine Frau hat´s sehr gefreut - die hatte vorher so ein "Oma-Rad"  Von daher passt´s schon.....


----------



## tobias-fire (2. Oktober 2010)

So war gestern bei dem super noch mal unterwegs und hab ne kleine Tour durch meine Lieblingsstrecke gemacht. Liegt direkt vor meiner Haustür. (Pfälzer Wald)


----------



## MartinSR (2. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

hab heute mein Acid geputzt und eingewintert (ja, ich bin ein kälteempfindliches Weichei  )
Dabei hab ich auch das Fett an der Sattelstütze entfernt. Gibt es hierfür irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Ich hab keins hier, deshalb muss ich mir sowieso welches besorgen, dann kann ich auch gleich das richtige kaufen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Oktober 2010)

MartinSR schrieb:


> ...Fett an der Sattelstütze entfernt. Gibt es hierfür irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


Im Prinzip geht eigentlich jegliche Form von Lagerfett....nur so z.B. das hier - ist aus dem Bikesektor und von bekannter Firma 
http://www.bike24.net/p18740.html
Geht aber auch jede andere Tube aus dem Baumarkt....


----------



## Topper-Harley (3. Oktober 2010)

Das Ende der gestrigen Tour...nach kleinem Sturz war die hintere Scheibe hin...aber chevi hat mir gestern Abend noch ne neue besorgt und gleich gehts wieder los!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Oktober 2010)

Topper-Harley schrieb:


> ...nach kleinem Sturz war die hintere Scheibe hin


Nee, die ist nicht hin - mit ein bissl handwerklichem Geschick kann man noch einen Wurfstern daraus bauen. Aber das wäre glaube ich illegal 
Also doch lieber in den Müll - ist ein feiner Zug von Chevi  und Dir nunmehr verschleissfreie Weiterfahrt


----------



## chevi (3. Oktober 2010)

hab ich zufällig gestern um 23.00 uhr noch rann bekommen, 
24h bikestore ,-schön wenn es sowas geben würde

hab mir ne neue kette aufs bike gezogen, irgendwie überrutscht die auf denn letzten drei ritzeln und wenn ich vorne auf das mittlere oder kleinste ritzel schalte kann ich auf den letzten hinteren drei ritzeln garnicht fahren.
HILFT MIR MAL JEMAND BITTE?!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (4. Oktober 2010)

bisher haben sich deine kette und die kassette gleichmäßig abgenutzt, kann sein das die kassette bzw. die ritzel abgenutzt sind und daher die frische kette nicht anständig überall reinspringen kann. 

aber experte bin ich nicht, deshalb rate ich dir, das ganze im entsprechenden technik thread zu posten.


----------



## Topper-Harley (4. Oktober 2010)

habe ich gerade in nem anderen thread gefunden....normaler weise kürzt man die neue kette auf die gleiche gliederzahl wie  die alte. dann sollte es keine probleme bezüglich der länge geben.
hatte das problem mit dem knacken auch kürzlich nach dem kettenwechsel.  grund war, dass sich alte kette und kassette "auf einander  eingearbeitet" hatten. sprich die alte, gelängte kette funktionierte  wunderbar mit der verschlissenen kassette. man kann das auch richtig  sehen wie die zähne, bei mir meist das dritt- oder viertkleinste, krumm  gezogen sind, oder so einen leichtwen grat haben. wenn die neue kette  also kracht, rutscht sie hinten wahrscheinlich einfach paar zähne  drüber. dann hilft kein kette kürzen, maximal länger machen, weil dann  der arm des schaltwerkes noch mehr einknickt und die kette über mehr  zähne läuft. also neue kette---> neue kassette. oder rechtzeitig  wechseln. mit einem kettenverscheissanzeiger kann man das nachprüfen......

musst wahrscheinlich doch neue kassette kaufen...habe aber auch gelesen das es sich nach ein paar touren wieder geben kann wenn die kassette noch nicht alzuschlimm verschlissen ist...


----------



## chevi (7. Oktober 2010)

@ spurhalter  :

voraugesetzt das das schwarze keine leitungshalter sind
rate ich dir zu tranzparentem tape ,sonsst gibt es so hässlichen leitungsabrieb wie bei mir
ist nehmlich einer der schönsten rahmen von cube (wenns nach mir geht)
damit er das auch bleibt


----------



## chevi (7. Oktober 2010)

das sind meine neuen pedals fürs acid
damit könnte vermutlich ein elephant fahrad fahren
schlicht(stylisch), und echt riesig, aber dafür ist das abrutschen ändlich vergangenheit


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Oktober 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> @ spurhalter :voraugesetzt das das schwarze keine leitungshalter sind rate ich dir zu tranzparentem tape ,sonst gibt es so hässlichen leitungsabrieb wie bei mir...


Danke für den Tipp - die "schwarzen" Dinger so eine Art Moosgummi gegen Abrieb + zudem habe ich seinerzeit noch transparente Gelpads verklebt!
An der einen Stelle da hinten werde ich noch einmal nachsehen. 
Ansonsten geht mich das ganze aber nicht mehr viel an - das Acid fährt seit April diesen Jahres meine Frau (spurhalterin ) - die im übrigen die selbe Meinung vetritt wie Du - was die Rahmenfarbe betrifft


----------



## spurhalterin (7. Oktober 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> ...ist nehmlich einer der schönsten rahmen von cube...


 Genau  Und ich danke Dir auch .


----------



## chevi (7. Oktober 2010)

spurhalterin schrieb:


> Genau  Und ich danke Dir auch .




no problemo


----------



## PatronTR (9. Oktober 2010)

so sieht ein überglücklicher würfel nach seinem guten morgen ausritt aus


----------



## Quator94 (9. Oktober 2010)

Wow, also diese weissen Akzente wissen zu gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (9. Oktober 2010)

ein zwei seiten vorher, gibts das bike sogar mit weisspsen felgen  (ps und könner seien dank)


----------



## acid89 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem keinen Ausritt heute Nachmittag.


----------



## markus182 (10. Oktober 2010)

wofür ist denn die tasche am rahmen


----------



## Quator94 (10. Oktober 2010)

markus182 schrieb:


> wofür ist denn die tasche am rahmen



Da steckt wohl sein Bordwerkzeug und Proviant für das E-Mountainbike drinne


----------



## acid89 (10. Oktober 2010)

markus182 schrieb:


> wofür ist denn die tasche am rahmen





Quator94 schrieb:


> Da steckt wohl sein Bordwerkzeug und Proviant drinne



Unter andrem  
Da kommt halt das rein, wo man möglichst schnell Zugriff haben möchte (wenn nötig auch während der Fahrt). Zum Beispiel ein Powerriegel oder mein Brillenetui etc.


----------



## acid89 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe heute wieder den Elbradweg unsicher gemacht  

So ein tolles Wetter zum Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spurhalterin (10. Oktober 2010)

acid89 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute wieder den Elbradweg unsicher gemacht


Praktisch mag der Airbag unter dem Oberrohr schon sein.....aber hübsch isser nicht - schade bei dem Bike  
Aber was soll´s - hauptsache man hat Spaß am biken.....und wenn´s Dir so praktischer ist und besser gefällt.....
Das Acid ist jedenfalls eines der ersten, die mir in Rot/Weiß gefallen. 

Ach ja - Albrechtsburg bei Meißen?


----------



## acid89 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die Tasche sehr praktisch, habe mich aber auch erst an die Optik gewöhnen müssen. 

Danke, bin mit dem rot/weiß auch voll zufrieden (wollte mir erst das schwarze/graue holen)

Ja, es ist die Albrechtsburg


----------



## Cinema-DD (10. Oktober 2010)

Ist das Meisen?? Okay...Da hätten wir uns ja heute mal treffen können da wären wir drei ACIDs gewesen


----------



## spurhalterin (10. Oktober 2010)

spurhalterin schrieb:


> Ach ja - Albrechtsburg bei Meißen?





acid89 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist die Albrechtsburg


Lesen


----------



## Cinema-DD (10. Oktober 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cinema-DD (10. Oktober 2010)

Waren aber heute in der Heide


----------



## acid89 (10. Oktober 2010)

Cinema-DD schrieb:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Wo ist das Bild denn entstanden? Nähe Kötzschenbroda? Ich habe gestern nämlich auf einer ähnlichen Steinbank Rast gemacht


----------



## Cinema-DD (10. Oktober 2010)

Genau


----------



## acid89 (10. Oktober 2010)

Cinema-DD schrieb:


> Genau



Was für ein Zufall


----------



## DjRonska (10. Oktober 2010)

Habe mir letzte woche das Cube Acid grey`n green 2011  geholt kann mir jemand paar erfahrungen dazu sagen 

ps: bin neu hier 

schicke bald auch ein paar oics von mein bike hoch 

mfg 
djronska


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spurhalterin (10. Oktober 2010)

DjRonska schrieb:


> Habe mir letzte woche das Cube Acid grey`n green 2011 geholt kann mir jemand paar erfahrungen dazu sagen


Die Frage stellt man doch eigentlich *vor* dem Kauf  
Aber mal im Ernst - hier sind alles Acid-Treiber ..... und wer beschmutzt schon gern/ungestraft sein eigenes Nest  
Aber keine Angst - ist ein geiles Bike mit gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis....das in der Euronenzone seinesgleichen sucht.....man kann auch mal ins leichte bis mittlere Gelände....Alpencross ist dann nicht mehr ..... Also meines hat mein holder Ehegatte 2 Jahre lang getriezt. Und das mit um die 100 kg Eigengewicht seinerzeit und zum Teil auch waldigen Geländewegen....hat alles unbeschadet mitgemacht & nun fahre ich es seit März 2010. Seitdem 1x neue Kette....(nur Kette) und 1x komplett Reifenwechsel. Das wars. 
Also sehr robustes, spassiges Teil - jedenfalls meins.
Und für noch mehr Spaß - muss man eben (leider) noch mehr Geld ausgeben....oder tuned es eben nach und nach.
Alles in Allem ein guter Anfang. Schau doch nur mal, was die anderen hier mit dem Gerät so treiben.... ;-)
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! & Willkommen. Wenn Du Fotos von Deinen Ausflügen machst - kleiner Tipp...."zeigt her Eure Cubes" ist auch eine netter Fred


----------



## Cinema-DD (10. Oktober 2010)

dem ist nix hinzuzufügen


----------



## acid89 (10. Oktober 2010)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum 
Auch ich bin auf die Fotos, welche dein Acid in Action zeigen, gespannt.


----------



## DjRonska (11. Oktober 2010)

spurhalterin schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt man doch eigentlich *vor* dem Kauf
> 
> Habe mich ja beraten lassen wollte nur mal paar erfahrungen von euch hören was ihr für erfahrungen gemmacht habt
> 
> ...


----------



## spurhalterin (11. Oktober 2010)

DjRonska schrieb:


> Habe mich ja beraten lassen....


 Dann bist Du ja offensichtlich gut beraten worden 

@acid89 - noch mal zu deinem Transport-Bag....ist doch offensichtlich mit Klett- oder anderen Riemen fest gemacht....haste da wenigstens an den entscheidenen Stellen irgendwie abgetapt oder Folie drunter....? Könnte mir gut vorstellen im Sommer, wenn es staubig bzw. sandig ist, scheuert das Ganze sonst bestimmt unschöne Kratzer in den Rahmen :-( Denn bewegen (reiben) tut es (sich) zwangsläufig bei fahren....Wäre echt blöd sonst und schade um den schicken Rahmen....


----------



## DjRonska (11. Oktober 2010)

Jaaa bin ich auch :-D


----------



## DjRonska (11. Oktober 2010)

Habe hier mal mein bike hoch geladen


----------



## acid89 (11. Oktober 2010)

spurhalterin schrieb:


> @acid89 - noch mal zu deinem Transport-Bag....ist doch offensichtlich mit Klett- oder anderen Riemen fest gemacht....haste da wenigstens an den entscheidenen Stellen irgendwie abgetapt oder Folie drunter....? Könnte mir gut vorstellen im Sommer, wenn es staubig bzw. sandig ist, scheuert das Ganze sonst bestimmt unschöne Kratzer in den Rahmen :-( Denn bewegen (reiben) tut es (sich) zwangsläufig bei fahren....Wäre echt blöd sonst und schade um den schicken Rahmen....


Danke für den Tipp  Habe ich bis jetzt ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Plastekasper (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Acid 2011, bei dem ich jetzt die Dart 3 gegen eine Reba SL tausche. Jetzt hatte ich mich in meiner Umgebung mal ein wenig umgeschaut und bin auf einen Bikepark gestoßen, den ich gerne mal besuchen würde, um dort eben ein wenig rumzufahren.
Jetzt hab ich das meiner Frau erzählt und die meinte dann "das kannst du doch mit dem Fahrrad nicht machen, das ist doch garnicht dafür ausgelegt, das bricht..." usw. Da ich mich aber selber nicht genug auskenne um das einschätzen zu können, wollte ich hier mal kurz in die Runde fragen.

Also, was kann ich mit dem Acid (und der Reba) alles (fürs Fahrrad) gefahrlos machen, was sollte ich lieber lassen, weil das Rad nicht darauf ausgelegt ist?

Danke und Gruß
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (12. Oktober 2010)

mhh, touren fahren ;-)

es ist zwar etwas stabiler gebaut als andere bikes , aber dennoch nicht dafür gedacht irgendwelche sprünge o.ä. hinzulegen.

die reba ist ne sehr gute gabel aber eher für touren oder CC/marathon rennen ausgelegt.

allerdings kannst du auch problemlos trails fahren bei denen keine sprünge verbaut sind in dem bikepark. nur ob es so viel spaß mit sich bring sei dahin gestellt.  (btw.: kannst dir auch n bike leihen im park   dann schonst du das schöne acid  )


----------



## Plastekasper (12. Oktober 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> mhh, touren fahren ;-)
> 
> es ist zwar etwas stabiler gebaut als andere bikes , aber dennoch nicht dafür gedacht irgendwelche sprünge o.ä. hinzulegen.
> 
> ...



Ok, danke für deine Antwort!
Was sind denn bei dem Rad die "schwachen" Komponenten?


----------



## acid-driver (12. Oktober 2010)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Ok, danke für deine Antwort!
> Was sind denn bei dem Rad die "schwachen" Komponenten?



unter anderem der rahmen. 

zudem haben hardtails meistens eine subobtimale geometrie für reinen bergabsport


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Oktober 2010)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Hallo,ich hab ein Acid 2011...und bin auf einen Bikepark gestoßen, den ich gerne mal besuchen würde, um dort eben ein wenig rumzufahren....





Plastekasper schrieb:


> Was sind denn bei dem Rad die "schwachen" Komponenten?


Sagen wir mal so:
Meier hat einen Angelkahn, günstig & der macht richtig Spaß auf den Seen, Flüssen & Kanälen der Umgebung.
Schulze hat dagegen sehr viel Geld für einen Hochseetauglichen-Fischerkahn ausgegeben. Er treibt sich damit lieber auf den Meeren dieser Erde rum - da es dem Boot sehr viel mehr entgegen kommt, als wenn er auf den kleinen Seen rumdümpeln würde.
Schulze nimmt nun Meier einmal im Urlaub auf seinem Hochsee-Kahn mit auf´s offene Meer. Meier gefällt das so sehr, das er Schulze fragt:
"Ich habe auch ein preiswertes, kleines Boot, das mir schon viel Freude gemacht hat. Was müßte ich daran ändern, dass ich damit auch auf´s Meer raus kann bzw. wo sind die Schwachpunkte?" 

Schulze würde wenn er die Frage ernst nimmt vermutlich sagen: "Kauf Dir ein anderes Boot!" 
Verstanden  Jedes Ding (Bike) hat sein Einsatzgebiet.....und manchmal eben auch daraus resultierend gaaanz unterschiedliche Preisklassen, da die Komponeneten dann um einiges mehr aushalten müssen & entsprechend preisintensiver gehandelt werden. Acid bleib bei Deinen Leisten - sonst gibt das Aluminium-Schrott !


----------



## dusi__ (12. Oktober 2010)

oder müller würde sagen "schulze....die einen haben ein hanzz und andere n acid.."


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Oktober 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> oder müller würde sagen "schulze....die einen haben ein hanzz und andere n acid.."


Der Müller war eigentlich Schulze....sorry - 
aber Genau das würde er sagen 
Eins, setzen  
Und hoffen wir Plastekasper hat auch was daraus gelernt - sonst heisst es bald "Nachsitzen" - vermutlich dann auf dem
gebrochenen Steiss.... :-( Du hast keine "schwachen" Komponenten, sondern "nur" welche - die dafür (Sprünge usw.) nicht ausgelegt sind...und betrifft das gesamte Bike .... So und nun viel Spaß auf "Seen, Flüssen & Kanälen" ;-) ....oder fängt da jetzt jemand an zu sparen? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastekasper (12. Oktober 2010)

Na also ok, dann lass ich das lieber, ich bedanke mich für eure offenen Antworten! Dann werdens wohl die Wurzeln und kleinen Stufen bleiben müssen...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Oktober 2010)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Na also ok, dann lass ich das lieber, ich bedanke mich für eure offenen Antworten! Dann werdens wohl die Wurzeln und kleinen Stufen bleiben müssen...


Erstens kann das sau viel Spaß machen....und zweitens ja "nur" am Anfang.... Ich habe mich auch vom Acid hin zum Fully hochgestrampelt...., da ich irgendwann immer mehr auf den Geschmack abseits der Wege zu biken gekommen bin.  
Andere hier im Forum haben mir den "gleichen Werdegang" geschildert. Manchmal muss man eben erst mal "Blut" lecken .... und/oder überhaupt anfangen zu biken. Und 2 Bikes haben doch viele hier....ob nun (Renn-)Fitnessbike & MTB - oder Hardtail & Fully usw. Geniesse jetzt doch Dein Acid (habe ich auch 2 Jahre lang ) und dann wer weiß........
Und nur ein Hanzz - man ist nicht jeden Tag im Bike-Park. Von daher wenn es der Platz hergibt, hat auch das ACID (immer) seine Berechtigung für Trails/Strecken außerhalb eines Bike-Parks. Ist doch also alles o.k.


----------



## acid-driver (12. Oktober 2010)

kann ich bestätigen. 

habe auch mit dem acid angefangen und habe festgestellt, dass ich dann doch 3 bikes "brauche"


----------



## chevi (14. Oktober 2010)

jap ,wegen dem Acid bin ich auch erst heiss aufs biken geworden


----------



## PatronTR (14. Oktober 2010)

das könnte mein zweites werde 

http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/34959.jpg

oder das

http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/44099.jpg

und das ist dann das dritte

http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/35022.jpg

das dritte muss ich definitiv haben 

würde perfekt zu meinem acid passen


----------



## Milan0 (14. Oktober 2010)

jaja wie sie alle von HT zum AMS wollen. <- ich auch


----------



## PatronTR (14. Oktober 2010)

Zu dem Einsatzgebiet vom Acid muss ich sagen, das ich sehr brutal mit meinem Umgehe. Ich springe auch, allerdings bin ich auch nur 60kg schwer. Dennoch wenn es gekonnt ist, kann man viel aus einem Acid rausholen. Beim letzten Ausflug in grobes Gelände ist mein Mitfahrer auf seinem Stereo kaum nachgekommen 

Oldschool HT'ler können eben richtig umgehen mit einem Mountenbike


----------



## Milan0 (14. Oktober 2010)

wir sind als kleine Jungs mit stinknormalen Kinderrädern, bei dennen einfach alles weggeschraubt worden ist, und starrer Gabel im Wald downhill geschürt

Da habe ich jetzt mit meinem LTD "Angst"


----------



## chevi (14. Oktober 2010)

jop ,hab für nächstes jahr auch schon was im auge,
bau mir aber selbst eins zusammen so nach und nach, und hoffentlich isses bis zum sommer fertig.
bin mir immer noch nicht sicher was den nu fürn rahmen, das hat momentan noch finanzielle als auch optische gründe. find fullys eigentlich total hässlich, es gibt echt nur ganz wenige rahmen die mir gefallen. 
grober richtungsansatz:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




das wäre geil, aber teuer -oh oh ohhh.
aber ungefähr was in dieser richtung, zu 99% aber leider kein cube.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ach nicht schlecht, noch bissl mehr grün dazu ,ma schaun


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Oktober 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> das könnte mein zweites werde
> http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/34959.jpg
> oder das
> http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/44099.jpg
> ...


 
Ja das "verdammte" Forum  Hätte ich mich nur nieee angemeldet...dann würde ich bestimmt heute noch mein Acid fahren 
Die 3 sind ja völlig verschieden.....vom Preis her 
Ich hatte auch erst vor meinem AMS mit dem hier spekuliert:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a15820/stereo-rx.html
Einfach weil der Preis super gut ist - und eigentlich nicht weit weg vom Original-Preis für ein AMS. Letztlich aber für meine Gegend hier viel zu gut & auch letztlich gegen einen guten 1000er immer noch ´ne Stange mehr Geld. Ich hatte ja das LTD erst im April 2010 gekauft 
Aber wenn Du nicht unbedingt das Dritte haben musst - auch wenn es so gut zu Deinem ACID passen würde.....und sowieso mit dem aktuellen AMS preislich geliebäugelt hast ------- solltest Du das Stereo ruhig noch mal ansehen  Ansonsten - halt uns auf dem Laufenden.....und tschüß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar09 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal mein Acid im Modell 2008 mit kleinen "Tunings":

- Dart3 gegen RockShox Recon SL
- Vorne und Hinten 180er Bremsscheiben
- Ergonomische Griffe anstelle dieser Cube-Standardgriffe

















Bin sau zufrieden mit dem Esel, für meine Bedürfnisse optimal eigentlich. Winterstein, Hausberg und auch Taunus sind damit machbar.


----------



## Kr0n05 (16. Oktober 2010)

Die teile die ich bei meinen 2010er auch noch ändern will, in genau der konstellation! 180er Scheiben und ne Recon SL hehe


----------



## PatronTR (16. Oktober 2010)

180 hab ich eh schon aber will die reba für 240 eurotaler, aber ich glaub ich kauf gleich nochn fritzzz oder hannzzz dazu


----------



## PatronTR (16. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht gehe ich auch fremd:

http://www.bikeandskate.de/shop/images/tn/m/mt/mtb_1_Tundra FS 120 Race-800x600.jpg

reizt mich sehr, hätte ich die paar euros übrig, würde ich sofort ordern vermute ich


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Oktober 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> vielleicht gehe ich auch fremd:
> http://www.bikeandskate.de/shop/images/tn/m/mt/mtb_1_Tundra FS 120 Race-800x600.jpg
> reizt mich sehr, hätte ich die paar euros übrig, würde ich sofort ordern vermute ich


 Ist ja schon wieder was ganz Anderes - ich sehe schon....noch sehr unentschlossen, aber ein Fully soll´s schon sein...
Gib doch einfach Bescheid - wenn eine Entscheidung steht - egal ob Cube oder nicht Cube  
Ach und ganz nebenbei ..... schön finde ich das Tundra schon...


----------



## PatronTR (16. Oktober 2010)

ja ist wirklich sehr sehr gelungen das design, aber ich finde das fritz the one in schwarz weiss grau ist auch sehr gelungen optisch, sieht agressiv aus, so als könne es nicht aufgehalten werden....


----------



## PatronTR (16. Oktober 2010)

ich seh zurzeit fast nur noch cubes in der gegend hier rumfahren. in münchen gehen die wie warme semmeln, und ich bin ungern einer von vielen....


----------



## FWck (16. Oktober 2010)

Einige von Euch haben es bereits im Bilder-Thread gelesen â mein Acid bekommt einen Nachfolger.
Deswegen mÃ¶chte ich an dieser Stelle mal ein ResumÃ© und Fazit ziehen, damit vor allem Biker die Interesse an dem Bike haben, eine âgesammelteâ Meinung bekommen.

Wo wurde das Acid bewegt?

Ich wohne im Vordertaunus. Der eine Ortsausgang geht flach Richtung Frankfurt, beim anderen Ortsausgang beginnt der Aufstieg zum Feldberg. Deswegen wurde das Acid sowohl auf lÃ¤ngeren Flachen Etappen, als auch sehr steil und mit vielen HÃ¶henmetern bewegt. Trails gibt es reichlich, ebenso aber auch lange Anstiege auf der âWaldautobahnâ, also fast das volle Programm. Deswegen wage ich es, mir einzubilden, dass ich ein relativ vollstÃ¤ndiges Bild des Bikes zu Gesicht bekommen habe.
AuÃerdem war diesen Sommer eine Dreitagestour mit zwei Kumpels dabei. An Rhein und Lahn entlang etwa 240km â und das Acid hat mit GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger und jeder Menge GepÃ¤ck eine super Arbeit geleistet!

Wie ist es gefahren?

Im Mai 2009 habe ich das Acid gekauft, und zwar als Nachfolger eines âBaumarktbikesâ, sprich mein erstes richtiges MTB. Mit ~1,75m passte der 18â Rahmen mit 100er Vorbau wie angegossen, ich hatte eine angenehme, leicht gestreckte Position, gut, um lange Anstiege und Touren zu bewÃ¤ltigen. Bergab lÃ¤sst dich der Sattel bis auf ganz wenige cm komplett versenken, was flotte Trailabfahrten und technische Stellen deutlich erleichtert hat. 
An dieser Stelle ein Lob an das Bike: Kein Defekt, kein Nachstellen der Schaltung notwendig, eine immer funktionierende Bremse und nur 1(!) Platter auf der gesamten Laufleistung (ich weiÃ selber nicht, wie ich das geschafft habe ). Kurz: Ein total sorgloses und robustes Bike fÃ¼r jeden Tag.

Der niedrige Preis muss sich jedoch auch irgendwo erkauft werden:
Zum einen die Gabel. Wir hatten das Thema schon oft: Die Dart 3, spricht nicht sonderlich fein an,  ist eher weich und nutzt den Federweg zwar aus, jedoch nicht sonderlich kontrolliert. Ich hab aufgrund meines geringen Gewichts die Feder getauscht (von medium auf soft), danach war das Ansprechen spÃ¼rbar besser, wirklich zufrieden war ich jedoch nie. Da mir aber schnell klar war, dass irgendwann ein besseres Bike folgt, habe ich mich schnell gegen einen Wechsel entschieden. AuÃerdem muss auch das Potenzial der Dart von einem AnfÃ¤nger erst mal ausgenutzt werden!

Die Bremsen hinterlieÃen bei mir auch ein zweigeteiltes Bild. Zum einen waren sie durchaus standfest, bedurften keiner Wartung (abgesehen von ab und zu mal zentrieren) und waren zur Stelle, wenn man sie brauchte. Andererseits hatte ich relativ bald Fading mit abnehmender Bremsleistung bei lÃ¤ngeren Abfahrten, was den SpaÃ etwas reduzierte â aber auch hier kann man wohl durch Sintermetall- oder organische BelÃ¤ge zumindest etwas Abhilfe schaffen.

Die Reifen. Auch hier ein geteiltes Bild. Einerseits die sehr guten Rolleigenschaften (Touren bis zu 100km am Tag kein Problem), bei wenig Druck auch akzeptabler Grip. Andererseits jedoch vor allem bei NÃ¤sse wenig Grip im GelÃ¤nde und auch insgesamt eher ârutschigâ denn âklebrigâ, aber dafÃ¼r schÃ¶n haltbar. Ab sofort fahr in Nobby Nics, mal sehen wir die sich schlagen.

Am Ende stehen auf 1 Â½ Jahre etwa 1800km, sowie unzÃ¤hlige Tausend TaunushÃ¶henmeter (wer hier unterwegs ist, der weiÃ, wieâs im Taunus zur Sachen geht! ).


Insgesamt kann man also sagen: Ein Bike, dass mMn jeden â¬ wert war, mich super in das richtige Mountainbiken eingefÃ¼hrt hat und fÃ¼r das Geld eine gute, sorglose und robuste Ausstattung bot. Keinerlei Luxusparts, aber mehr braucht vor allem ein AnfÃ¤nger nicht.

Was kommt jetzt?

Der letzte Teil hat jetzt nur noch bedingt mit dem Acid zu tun, gehÃ¶rt aber meiner Vorstellung nach auch noch dazu. Ein Hardtail warâs Acid. Direkt, straff, mit wenig Reserven. Wo entwickelt man sich mit der Zeit hin? Genau, zu grÃ¶beren Trails, lÃ¤ngeren Touren und ab und zu SprÃ¼ngen. Ein Fully muss her!
Zu viel Federweg braucht es fÃ¼r mich nicht, Feierabendtouren Ã¼ber hauptsÃ¤chlich Waldautobahn sollen ohne Murren mÃ¶glich sein, knackige Trailabfahrten jedoch auch. GÃ¼nstig sollâs natÃ¼rlich auch sein (ich bin SchÃ¼ler ), aber trotzdem eine robuste Ausstattung haben. Im Auge hatte ich das AMS 125 RX, mein HÃ¤ndler konnte mir jedoch preislich nicht soweit entgegenkommen, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. Deswegen bin ich schlussendlich bei Canyon gelandet, ein Nerve XC 6.0 istâs geworden. Gestern angekommen, morgen wirdâs aufgebaut und dann hoffentlich noch ganz ganz viel vollgefedert dieses Jahr gefahren.  
Deswegen wechsel ich jetzt den Forenbereich, werde aber vermutlich trotzdem immer wieder hier posten, die Zeit mit dem Acid vergisst man ja schlieÃlich nicht so schnell. J

Ist jetzt ein bisschen lang geworden, ich hoffe aber trotzdem informativ!

Mfg
Der Fabian

Achja, das Acid wird ab bald in Ebay stehen. FleiÃig mitbieten â es lohnt sich!


----------



## acid89 (16. Oktober 2010)

@FWck 
Schöner Text 

Ich wünsche dir mit deinem neuen Bike viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Oktober 2010)

@FWck - Guter Bericht & deckungsgleich mit den gemachten Erfahrungen! Viel Spaß mit dem Neuen  
Schade nur, dass dein ACID bei Dir nicht auch noch das "Gnadenbrot" bekommen kann.


----------



## FWck (16. Oktober 2010)

Danke für das Lob! 

@ spuri: Ja, ich hätte es auch gerne behalten. Der höhere Familienrat hat aber leider beschlossen, dass kein Platz für insegsamt 4 Bikes ist (mein Bruder hat einen ähnlichen Werdegang hinter sich). Immerhin kommt so etwas Geld zurück in die Kasse 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Micha1976 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hier mein ein Bild von meinem Acid. Änderungen bis jetzt Gabel: Reba SL , Bremsen : Avid Elixir cr . Nächste Woche kommt hoffentlich die XT Kurbel und die neue Kette. 
Sorry wegen der Qualität des Bildes . habe es mit Handy gemacht


----------



## PatronTR (17. Oktober 2010)

optisch wäre eine slx kurbel passender gewesen finde ich @ micha

@FWck, das ist unnerhört, wir sollten dir hausverbot im acid thread erteilen 

@spuri, süßes paar seit ihr


----------



## FWck (17. Oktober 2010)

@ PatronTR: Ich schäme mich, aber eine erste kurze Fahrt auf dem Nerve hat mich entschädigt! 

Hier noch ein Bild, alt und neu:




@ Micha: Klasse Veränderungen! Jetzt noch andre Reifen und irgendwann Laufräder und du hast ein Bike, dass sonst für gut über 1000 verkauft werden würde. Bestimmt eine ganz andre Welt!

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## zippolino (17. Oktober 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Am Ende stehen auf 1 ½ Jahre etwa 1800km, sowie unzählige Tausend Taunushöhenmeter (wer hier unterwegs ist, der weiß, wies im Taunus zur Sachen geht! ).



1800 km finde ich aber sehr wenig in 2 Jahren

Da hat man das Bike doch noch gar nicht richtig kennengelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (17. Oktober 2010)

Klar, objektiv ist das nicht viel. Aber es ist so: Wenn ich eine ausgedehnte 2 1/2 Stundentour fahre, komme ich auf insgesamt 20km bei ~1200hm. Arg viel mehr ist da nicht drinnen, von den Kilometern her.
Dazu noch 2 längere Verletzungspausen, die den Schnitt nach unten ziehen.

Trotzdem finde ich, dass ich das Bike richtig kennengelernt habe. Ich wüsste nicht, was ich noch alternativ hätte fahren sollen, um es mehr zu testen.
Vielleicht sinds auch insgesamt 2000km, ich fahre ohne Tacho, aber das macht mMn auch nicht mehr den Unterschied.

Ich hab's grade übrigens verkauft. Bleibt bei einem Kumpel sogar im gleichen Ort, also relativ nahe bei mir, so dass ichs immer wieder zu Gesicht bekomme und ihr vielleicht auch auf Fotos! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Oktober 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Ich hab's grade übrigens verkauft....


 Glückwunsch. Und ich finde Du musst Dich nicht rechtfertigen wegen der Klilometer - da kann man schon sehr wohl ein Urteil abgeben. Viel Spaß noch einmal mit dem Neuen.

@Patron TR - ja sicher, aber falscher Fred hier


----------



## FWck (20. Oktober 2010)

War auch mehr als Erklärung denn Rechtfertigung gedacht. Aber danke für deine Diplomatie!  

Und auch noch mal danke, dir auch viel Spaß. Ich glaub über den Fullyumstieg könnten wir hier mehr als genug schwärmen, gehört aber schlicht und einfach nicht in diesen Thread 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Oktober 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Ich glaub über den Fullyumstieg könnten wir hier mehr als genug schwärmen, gehört aber schlicht und einfach nicht in diesen Thread


Das nicht. 
Aber das ich mit dem ACID gut 2 Jahre lang voll zufrieden war (und es auch zunächst nur wegen der Rahmengröße von 20" - ich fahre besser mit 18" gegen das LTD getauscht habe)....und meine Frau es immer noch voller Stolz fährt.....schon!  
Und sie folgt mir damit immerhin auf allen Wegen.....
Sehe das Fully auch eher als "Ergänzung" an - und nicht so sehr als Umstieg. Beides hat so seine Berechtigung.
Würde das ACID daher vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis immer wieder empfehlen....gerade für den Anfang, wo man sich (noch) nicht sicher sein kann....ob man "Blut" leckt.....und selbst dann taugt es prima als Zweitbike  Wie gesagt ich hätte nun ACID & AMS (anstelle von LTD & AMS) und könnte auch sehr, sehr gut damit leben. Wer ein ACID kauft/fährt macht ganz sicher nichts falsch  auch wenn es später evtl. eine "Aufstockung" für´s ganz Grobe bzw. zugunsten des Komfort gibt...so, dass durfte hier aber noch einmal gesagt werden


----------



## acid89 (30. Oktober 2010)

Mein Acid mit aktuellen Änderungen (Hope Sattelklemme und 2.25 Fat Albert)


----------



## Cinema-DD (31. Oktober 2010)

@acid89... Hi sag mal warts du am Samstag inn Dresden Laubegast??
Hab dich glaube gesehen


----------



## acid89 (31. Oktober 2010)

Cinema-DD schrieb:


> @acid89... Hi sag mal warts du am Samstag inn Dresden Laubegast??
> Hab dich glaube gesehen


Ja, das hast du richtig gesehen


----------



## maggi1970 (1. November 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> @ PatronTR: Ich schäme mich, aber eine erste kurze Fahrt auf dem Nerve hat mich entschädigt!
> 
> Hier noch ein Bild, alt und neu:
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ist hier auf dem Bild der Vorbau vom Acid positiv oder negativ montiert?

Möchte mir zusatzlich zum Rennrad (Cube Agree) ein MTB zum Wintertraining zulegen. Ich denke das Acid ist von der Preis-Leistung nicht schlecht.

Ich bin 183 cm Schrittlänge 89 cm und würde das Acid in 20 Zoll kaufen.
Wie lang ist hier der Vorbau und bekomme ich auch ein wenig Sattelüberhöhung hin?

Vielen Dank
Gruß
maggi


----------



## acid89 (1. November 2010)

maggi1970 schrieb:


> Wie lang ist hier der Vorbau und bekomme ich auch ein wenig Sattelüberhöhung hin?


Ich habe ein 18" Cube Acid 2010 und die Länge des Vorbaus beträgt bei mir 100mm



Gruß acid89


----------



## Cinema-DD (1. November 2010)

acid89 schrieb:


> Ja, das hast du richtig gesehen


 
War aber leider mit dem Auto unterwegs... Gleich an der Sattelstange erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. November 2010)

maggi1970 schrieb:


> Ich bin 183 cm Schrittlänge 89 cm und würde das Acid in 20 Zoll kaufen.
> Wie lang ist hier der Vorbau und bekomme ich auch ein wenig Sattelüberhöhung hin?


Ich denke zwar, Du hast Dich schon ein wenig damit beschäftigt...zumal Du ja bereits fleißiger Biker bist & die richtige Rahmengröße ausgewählt hast. Nur zur Sicherheit:
http://www.fahrrad.de/rahmenberechnung.php
Du siehst, wenn Du Deine Schrittlänge eingibst - kommt bei MTB-Hardtail exakt 20" heraus..(Du Glücklicher....ich lande bei Cube immer "zwischen" 2 Größen ) Da der Rahmen also exakt für Deine Schrittlänge passend ist - sollte die Sattelüberhöhung kein Problem darstellen. Der Vorbau selbst ist in der Regel grob angepasst - nur kann ja keiner pauschal sagen - was für einen Oberkörper, oder für lange Arme Du hast  Daher kann man den Vorbau nicht für alle 100% passend machen. Pauschale Aussagen über die Vorbaulänge sind eh zu nix nütze, da die Sitzhaltung von der "Gesamtgeometrie" (also auch Oberrohrlänge etc.) beeinflusst wird. In meinem konkreten Fall hatte ich am ACID einen 90er Vorbau, nun am LTD 100mm & am AMS sogar 120mm. Und überall passt das  Also entweder zum Händler "Probefahren" oder ACID kaufen....und schauen wie es passt. Ein Vorbau selbst ist doch schnell gewechelt & finanziell kein Fiasko....
Jedenfalls wäre es für mich kein Grund - ein Bike nur wegen nicht passendem Vorbau nicht zu kaufen....die Gesamtgeo ist da schon was anderes... und die könntest Du hier schon mal für ein 20" ACID nachschauen....(ganz runterscrollen!)
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a36603/acid.html?mfid=41


----------



## maggi1970 (1. November 2010)

Danke für die Infos
ich bekäme ein Acid 2009 gebraucht schwarz/grau 20 Zoll guter Zustand
für 400 Euro 
Ist der Preis in Ordnung?

Vielen Dank
maggi


----------



## acid89 (1. November 2010)

maggi1970 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos
> ich bekäme ein Acid 2009 gebraucht schwarz/grau 20 Zoll guter Zustand
> für 400 Euro
> Ist der Preis in Ordnung?
> ...


Fairer Preis


----------



## PatronTR (2. November 2010)

naja, neu kostet das 2010 mittlerweile knapp über 500....


----------



## maggi1970 (2. November 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> naja, neu kostet das 2010 mittlerweile knapp über 500....



Wo denn?
In schwarz/grau?
20Zoll?

Gruß
maggi1970


----------



## PatronTR (2. November 2010)

das eine angebot ist leider schon weg, aber 585 kriegst du es bei funcorner, musst aber nachfragen ob noch was in 20" da ist. ist kein offizieller preis, deshalb schick einfach mal eine email an dean wood und frag ob er diesen preis noch halten kann. macht er bestimmt, lg


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. November 2010)

PatronTR schrieb:


> ......kriegst du es bei funcorner....


Da habe ich mein AMS bestellt  
Hat eigentlich alles ganz reibungslos funktioniert.....und viel zu tun beim zusammenbauen gab´s auch net  
Kann nix sagen......aber knapp 600 sind eben keine 400,,,,sagt Adam der Riese


----------



## PatronTR (2. November 2010)

egal, dafür hast du die sicherheit, das wenn irgendwelche teile versagen sollten du sofort im vorraus austausch dafür bekommst


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. November 2010)

Ja sicher doch - seine Frage war aber nicht, was letztlich besser ist, Neu- oder Gebrauchtkauf. Die Frage war - ob 400,- Euronen für das ihm angebotene ACID fair sind.....und das muss er nun selber entscheiden...nachdem die Preise nun offen auf dem Tisch liegen 
Alles andere ist induskutabel - sicher hast Du bei Neukauf Deine Vorteile, die aber auch mehr Geld kosten. Und bei einem Bike in gutem Zustand ist der Preisvorteil auch nicht zu verachten....man muss nun nur wissen, ob das die 200,- Euronen ausmachen.....viel kaputt gehen kann ja eigentlich in so kurzer Zeit nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggi1970 (3. November 2010)

Ich denke  400 Euro ist ein guter Preis-werde es kaufen,da ich im ganzen
Netz kein Acid in schwarz/grau 20 Zoll unter 600 Euro plus Versand gefunden habe.
Danke
mfg
maggi


----------



## downhillboy (6. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ja chevi - auch ich trat noch im Frühjahr diesen Jahres in die Kurbel eines Acid white´n´apple....fährt jetzt meine Frau - ist ein top Bike
> Leider habe ich mir damals ein 20" andrehen lassen, nun sollte doch lieber auf Dauer ein 18" Bike her. Sonst würde ich es bestimmt immer noch fahren....aber meine Frau hat´s sehr gefreut - die hatte vorher so ein "Oma-Rad"  Von daher passt´s schon.....


servus, ich meine du solltest deine bar ends ein bisschen flacher machen wie ich das so sehe sind die ein bisschen zu steil


----------



## Kr0n05 (6. November 2010)

180er scheiben an ner Dart3?


----------



## acid89 (6. November 2010)

Das 2009er hatte auch noch eine 180er Scheibe vorne. Ab 2010 wurden dann nur noch die 160er Scheiben verbaut


----------



## PatronTR (6. November 2010)

yep, hab mein 2010 trotzdem mit 180 ausgeliefert bekommen.


----------



## Kr0n05 (6. November 2010)

Passt es denn problemlos mit der Bremse (Stroker Ryde) und der Dart3?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (6. November 2010)

Passen tut das schon. Aber die Dart 3 ist nur bis 160mm ausgelegt, weshalb Cube nun nur noch die 160er Scheiben verbaut.


----------



## PatronTR (6. November 2010)

wenn du zuviel wiegst empfehle es nicht


----------



## Kr0n05 (6. November 2010)

Wiege nur 60kg

Aber wenn ich da schaue, wie soll denn da eine 180er passen oder gar 203er?


----------



## spurhalterin (6. November 2010)

downhillboy schrieb:


> servus, ich meine du solltest deine bar ends ein bisschen flacher machen wie ich das so sehe sind die ein bisschen zu steil


spurhalter´s ACID ist doch längst auf mich "umgeschrieben"....und schaut nun so aus 



Die 180er Scheibe wurde übrigens 2008 serienmässig so vom Händler verkauft. Hat spuri mit knapp 100 kg ausgehalten.....und ich wiege viel weniger....also bleibt die Scheibe dran - zumal es keinen Ärger gab


----------



## chevi (7. November 2010)

das is doch alter hut hier ,180 passt ,da wird es nie probleme geben und so muss das auch sein, lass die bloss drann  sonst hätte cube die da nicht verbaut   160 vorn is sowieso humbuck ,- keine power und dosieren lasst sich die dann auch sch##### -schlecht mein ich doch.   und für den experten hier mit "wie soll.....180 .....203.......etc.   -pm adapter gibt es in so ziemlich jeder grösse .     achso: die weissen barends passen gut zum bike.


----------



## chevi (7. November 2010)

@frau spuri  stell bitte den schnellspannverschluss fürs vorderrad senkrecht nach oben ,das kann sonst böse enden. in der position kann der schnellspannverschluss bei kontakt mit einem stein etc.....  sich öffnen und das vordere rad könnte dir ungewollt abhanden kommen.


----------



## PatronTR (7. November 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Wiege nur 60kg
> 
> Aber wenn ich da schaue, wie soll denn da eine 180er passen oder gar 203er?



wie chevi bereits gesagt hat, es gibt adapter funzt wunderbar.


----------



## Kr0n05 (7. November 2010)

welchen Adapter brauche ich da?


----------



## PatronTR (7. November 2010)

den hab ich dran:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17277

gibts hier aber nur im 10pack, musst einfach nett beim händler fragen, kriegst du für zwei drei eurs 

lg


----------



## Kr0n05 (7. November 2010)

Der sieht aber nicht grade so aus als wenn der Viel aus hält XD

Gibt es das nicht aus Deutschland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatronTR (7. November 2010)

die ganze bremse ist völlig nichtdeutsch, ich glaub, du brauchst eine andere bremse,
oder gar ein anderes bike?  (handmade in germany)

das was du da siehst, sind orginal teile, welche auch der hersteller benutzt. sieht bissi dünn aus, ist aber enorm stabil keine sorge


----------



## spurhalterin (7. November 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> @frau spuri stell bitte den schnellspannverschluss fürs vorderrad senkrecht nach oben...


 Danke- mach ich  Und das mit dem "alten Hut" habe ich mal eben überlesen  denn das ganze war schon mit dem Foto vom ACID ein alter Hut.......und war dennoch einfach nur gut gemeint  
Genau wie mein Wort zum Sonntag - was die Brense betrifft, einfach nur mal eben ein paar Worte dazu, weil latend das Thema wieder aufflackerte.....


----------



## chevi (8. November 2010)

ja ich meinte eigentlich das '' dart3-180scheibe'' thema . ist ein alter hut   . laut rock shox darf da nur ne 160iger drauf , aber cube hat bis zum 2010ner acid eine 180iger verbaut. wer das so vom werk hat sollte das auch so lassen. das passt schon . für alle 2010 acid fahrer rate ich jedoch nicht zum tasch auf 180iger ,garantie gibts dann so nicht mehr. das muss dann jeder mit sich ausmachen.


----------



## chevi (8. November 2010)

und zu den adaptern: den im link würde ich auch nicht verbauen , fahre einfach zum händler deines vertrauens mit deinem bike ,pack dir 10-15 euro ein , und der gibt dir schon den richtigen adapter


----------



## PatronTR (8. November 2010)

wieso, exact der ist bei mir vom händler verbaut worden.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. November 2010)

Heute als sog. Tagesartikel bei Bike-Discount:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15741/acid.html
Das ACID 2010 für Kurzentschlossene für 549,-


----------



## chevi (10. November 2010)

@patron diese adaper sind ja eigentlich nur distanz scheiben + längere schraube die den sattel nach rechts verschieben , normal (so kenn ich das)wird der sattel nicht weiter von der gabel weg, sondern nach oben verschoben, soll jetzt nicht heissen das der schlecht ist .    -aber schön is was anderes und hayes-fan bin ich ja ach nicht  ,kann ja sein das es da so üblich is


----------



## Topper-Harley (12. November 2010)

ich hab an meiner hayes den 180er adapter von schimano dran und das funzt TOP


----------



## chevi (13. November 2010)

@frau spuri : hab das mit schnellspannverschluss nochmal geprüft, -der ist ach falsch montiert und gehört auf die seite der bremse . so kann der ja auch garnicht im geschlossenen zustand nach oben zeigen da der an der gabel anschlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippolino (15. November 2010)

was habt ihr eigentlich für einen reifen umfang eingegeben beim tacho? mit dem sandart Schwalbe smart sam 2.1 reifen?

ich habe 2070 mm eingegeben


----------



## Plastekasper (15. November 2010)

Miss den halt nach, ist doch ganz einfach - Stück Kreide, Markierung auf Reifen und Fußboden, gerade das Bike vor- oder zurückrollen bis der Strich wieder den Boden erreicht, wieder Strich machen und Strecke messen. Fertig.


----------



## zippolino (15. November 2010)

hab ich ja ich will nur wissen was die anderen gemessen haben ob meins der durchscnitt ist


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. November 2010)

chevi schrieb:


> @frau spuri : hab das mit schnellspannverschluss nochmal geprüft, -der ist ach falsch montiert und gehört auf die seite der bremse . so kann der ja auch garnicht im geschlossenen zustand nach oben zeigen da der an der gabel anschlägt


Antworte mal eben für meine Frau - da ich ja auch die Bikes angeschafft habe  Die Schnellspannverschlüsse waren an beiden Rädern (ACID+LTD) vom Händler aus bereits so angebracht .... vorne und hinten "versetzt". Das der Verschluss nach oben sollte leuchtet ein, warum beide Seiten zur "Scheibe" hin gehören....eher nicht 
Habe mir also die "Mühe" gemacht auf der Cube- Seite mal die Bikes anzusehen.....da ist in der Tat der Verschluss auf der Scheibenseite & auch nach oben........mal sehen, ob ich das ändere....oder auf einen Reifenwechsel warte...auf jeden Fall danke für den Tipp & die Mühe


----------



## acid89 (15. November 2010)

zippolino schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlich für einen reifen umfang eingegeben beim tacho? mit dem sandart Schwalbe smart sam 2.1 reifen?
> 
> ich habe 2070 mm eingegeben


Ebenfalls 2070mm


----------



## markus182 (16. November 2010)

aber was hast du von den Werten anderer
Eigentlich müsste man auch, wenn man es ganz genau haben will, ab und zu nochmal messen und ggf. den Wert im Tacho korrigieren, da sich der Reifen ja abfährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevi (16. November 2010)

lol, traust den angezeigten werten deines ''tachomaten'' nicht? ne gewisse toleranz ist normal, oder du bist wirklich nicht so schnell wie du vor dem tachokauf gedacht hast 

scherz


----------



## MartinSR (16. November 2010)

Hab seit dem WE kacken beim Pedalieren. Hört sich an, als wenn kleine Steinchen gegen das Unterrohr schlagen.

Demnächst mal gründlich putzen. Hat irgendwer einen begründeten Verdacht (z.B. aus persönlicher Erfahrung)? Was könnte es grundsätzlich sein? Sattel, Vorbau, Tretlager?

Wenn ich nichts finde, gehts ab zum Händler


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. November 2010)

MartinSR schrieb:


> Hab seit dem WE kacken beim Pedalieren. Hört sich an, als wenn kleine Steinchen gegen das Unterrohr schlagen.


  Das wäre dann aber ein sehr harter Stuhlgang  
Mehr trinken.....
Wo kommt denn deiner Meinung das Knacken her? 
Hatte so etwas mal an meinem damaligen Acid - da war es schön rhythmisch beim treten ..... habe das Pedal 1x gedreht und schon war es vermeintlich weg. Zurück gedreht (also wieder gleiche Seite nach oben) - Klacken wieder da....Pedal wurde dann getauscht - seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## acid89 (16. November 2010)

Ich hatte nach etwa 3 Monaten auch ein knackendes Geräusch bei meinem Acid. Bei mir war es das Lager der Pedale, welche dann letztendlich ganz den Geist aufgegeben hatte und sich fest drehte.


----------



## chevi (17. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber ein sehr harter Stuhlgang
> Mehr trinken.....
> Wo kommt denn deiner Meinung das Knacken her?
> Hatte so etwas mal an meinem damaligen Acid - da war es schön rhythmisch beim treten ..... habe das Pedal 1x gedreht und schon war es vermeintlich weg. Zurück gedreht (also wieder gleiche Seite nach oben) - Klacken wieder da....Pedal wurde dann getauscht - seitdem ist Ruhe.



DIE PEDALEN MAL NACHFETTEN UND DIE MUTTER FEST ZIEHEN -ABER NICHT BIS WASSER KOMMT: DAS HATTE ICH AUCH UND DER HÄNDLER WOLLTE MIR AUCH GLEICH NEUE ANDREHEN. hätte bei dir bestimmt auch geholfen, meist löst sich die äusere mutter ein wenig von der achse, bei den standart tatzen kann man aber auch wechseln- die kosten ja nicht viel 

@MartinSR : ein bisschen genauer musst du schon wissen wo das knacken herkommen könnte, sonst kann dir keiner helfen. grobe richtung wenigstens(richtung lenker,-vorbau,-etc......)


----------



## chevi (17. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Antworte mal eben für meine Frau - da ich ja auch die Bikes angeschafft habe  Die Schnellspannverschlüsse waren an beiden Rädern (ACID+LTD) vom Händler aus bereits so angebracht .... vorne und hinten "versetzt". Das der Verschluss nach oben sollte leuchtet ein, warum beide Seiten zur "Scheibe" hin gehören....eher nicht
> Habe mir also die "Mühe" gemacht auf der Cube- Seite mal die Bikes anzusehen.....da ist in der Tat der Verschluss auf der Scheibenseite & auch nach oben........mal sehen, ob ich das ändere....oder auf einen Reifenwechsel warte...auf jeden Fall danke für den Tipp & die Mühe




hab ma schnell was gebastelt damit nichts missverstanden wird






im übrigen ist der von schimano auch für die linke seite gedacht, merkst daran das der auf der anderen seite beim schliessen gegen die gabel und den rebound schlägt und somit eigentlich nur in der falschen stellung richtig schliesst.
das taschen dauert keine 10 sec. , laufrad kann auch in der gabel bleiben :
fahrad auf den kopf stellen, -lösen, -mutter ab, -rausziehen und von der anderen seite durchstecken, -mutter wieder drauf und den bügel wieder schliessen und schon kannst sicher weiter biken ,is also kein act und muss nicht bis zum reifenwechsel warten.

oder du holst dir einen schnellspanner der auf der rechten seite passt, aber sonst ist es eigentlich egal auf welcher seite der verschlussbügel ist, hauptsache der zeigt nich nach unten. hab das mal auf youtube gesehen wie einer das vorderrad verloren hat bei nem bunnyhop. der is böse aufs gesicht gefallen.
die verschlüsse müssen auch nicht versetzt montiert sein,


----------



## Ischi (17. November 2010)

@chevi

und warum müssen die schnellspanner nach oben zeigen? und unbedingt auf der linken seite sein?
so wie du den verschluss angebracht hast, finde ich es sehr bedenklich. da fädelt man sich schnell mal was ein beim fahren und auf ist der verschluss...


----------



## chevi (18. November 2010)

quatsch da der druck von oben kommen muss um den zu öffnen, auf welcher seite der ist is ja auch wurscht, das war auch nur für spuri gedacht mit der seite da er das gleiche bike + spannbügel hat, wenn du dir mein pic dazu ansiehst, müsste dir auffallen das DIESER verschluss an DIESER gabel auf der falschen seite montiert ,nur richtig geschlossen werden kann wenn der bügel dann irgendwo nach unten zeigt. -deswegen der seitenwechsel,-steht aber auch alles da. aber eins ist mal fackt: der bügel muss nach oben zeigen da das öffnen des bügels nur von oben nach unten geht, gut auf dem foto hab ich den parallel zu den tauchrohren ausgerichtet(optik) am sichersten wäre es wenn man den verschluss noch leicht nach rechts gedreht an die tachrohre legt,
wenn der bügel nehmlich nach unten, -vorne,etc.. zeigt ist die richtung in der der bügel geöffnet werden kann meisst grob von unten nach oben, und da sind die chancen um ein vielfaches höher das man da beim fahren was trifft was den bügel dann nach oben drückt und das ist dann ja auch dummerweise  die richtung in der sich der bügel öffnet. 
ALSO WIR HALTEN FEST: die schliessrichtung des bügels muss grob nach oben sein und nicht nach unten , da beim fahren ein eventueller kontackt mit objekten ,welcher art auch immer, der schliessrichtung entspricht UND NICHT DER RICHTUNG IN DIE DER BÜGEL SICH ÖFFNEN LÄSST. das ist die sicherste stellung des bügel ,100% ,so ist der am geringsten angreifbar (parallel, so wie bei mir muss das jedoch nicht sein)  oder gibts da ne bessere theorie bzw. wer ist da anderer meinung
ich richte meine immer parallel zur linie aus weil mir das so gefällt, aber das kann ja jeder machen wie er will, wichtig ist nur das man die unlock richtung des bügel beachtet 

und bemängel hab ich das bild hier 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/9/4/6/8/3/_/large/IMG_1472.JPG

edit:  @Ischi: ich habe nie behauptet das die verschlüsse unbedingt auf der linken seite sein müssen, lediglich das der verschluss vorn (also der von spuri), auf der rechten seite bei der dart 3 nicht richtig geschlossen werden kann, da er an der gabel und der rebound stellschraube anstösst(im picture EXTRA rot hervorgehoben) deswegen VORNE auf die rechte seite, oder einen anderen schnellspanner verbauen der das komplette schliessen zulässt ohne das der bügel dafür nach unten zeigen muss, wenn der unbedingt auf der linken seite bleiben soll.(hab ich da aber auch schon so gesagt)


----------



## Ischi (18. November 2010)

ist ja alles schön und richtig was du sagst, das wollte ich auch nicht in frage stellen ...
nur finde ich es besser, wenn man den schnellspanner leicht nach hinten dreht, damit er quasi in richtung der tauchrohre zeigt (deine variante würde mir zu frei stehen)...
oder wenn der hebel unter den rebound-verstellknopf gelegt wird...dort kann er nicht auf gehen (zeigt nicht in fahrtrichtung und kann nicht von unten aufgehebelt werden) und man kann zusätzlich den rebound-versteller nicht verlieren (geht aber nur richtig mit shimano-schnellspannern, bei denen der hebel nicht mit der achse in einer linie liegt)


----------



## MartinSR (18. November 2010)

Hey Jungs, vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps gegen mein Knackproblem 
Ich werds mir am WE mal anschauen, unter der Woche hab ich dafür nicht die benötigte Ruhe 

Das Knacken hört sich wirklich an, als ob kleine Steinchen von unten gegen den Rahmen fliegen. 
Wenn ich meinen Ohren trauen kann, kommt das Geräusch aus der vorderen Hälfte des Rades. Mein Tipp wäre das Tretlager (rein von der Lokalisierung des Geräusches). Mal schauen, was die Bastelstunde am WE ergibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. November 2010)

MartinSR schrieb:


> ... Mein Tipp wäre das Tretlager (rein von der Lokalisierung des Geräusches). Mal schauen, was die Bastelstunde am WE ergibt


Tretlager ist es eigentlich bei Deiner von mir geschätzten Laufleistung des ACID so gut wie nie, das geht nicht so schnell vor die Hunde  (ist in sich geschlossen und von Werk aus ganz gut gefettet) - tippe jetzt erst recht einfach schon mal wieder auf eine der Pedale....
Lass es uns bitte wissen  Man kann ja nur dazu lernen.....


----------



## MartinSR (19. November 2010)

Hab heute mal eine Grundreinigung vorgenommen und bin ne kurze Teststrecke gefahren (vielleicht 100m). Das Knacken ist mir dabei zumindest nicht mehr aufgefallen. Vielleicht komme ich morgen zu einer längeren Testfahrt. 
Mich würde es aber wundern, wenn die Geräusche nur von Dreck verursacht werden würden. Gibt's dafür eine logische Erklärung?

Pedale könnte evtl. sein, da ich mir Klickpedale montieren hab lassen. Ist noch gar nicht lange her.


----------



## markus182 (19. November 2010)

dann schraub doch einfach mal die alten dran


----------



## MartinSR (20. November 2010)

markus182 schrieb:


> dann schraub doch einfach mal die alten dran



Keine Sorge, ist so geplant. Allerdings will ich erst noch ne größere Testfahrt nach der Reinigung machen


----------



## downhillboy (20. November 2010)

hey, ich hatte das gleiche problem auch. das problem ist folgendes: es ist dreck in deinem tretlager, nimm einen wasserschlauch und spritz mal mit ordentlich druck zwischen pedale und tretlager. dann sollte es eigendlich weg sein. zumindest war es bei mir so. mfg


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. November 2010)

downhillboy schrieb:


> ...spritz mal mit ordentlich druck zwischen pedale und tretlager. dann sollte es eigendlich weg sein. zumindest war es bei mir so. mfg


 Wasserdruck und Lager (Fett) vertragen sich so wie Feuer und Wasser! Ein Glück das Du ihm den Schlauch vorgeschlagen hast & nicht gleich den Hochdruckreiniger ..... Also alles was nicht mit Reiniger und fliessend Wasser abgeht ----- würde ich lassen  
Ausspülen ist o.k. - kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es hilft. Lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren. 
Auf jeden Fall die Auflösung des Krimis nicht vergessen......


----------



## downhillboy (26. November 2010)

ja klar nur mit einem schlauch mit einem hochdruckreiniger machst du dir ja alles kaputt. ja so ein bisschen ausspülen das reicht. bei mir hats geholfen  mfg


----------



## AcidTotti96 (15. Dezember 2010)

......so nun ist wieder Winter und die Saison vorbei,aber mein Acid hat mir wieder viel Freude bereitet und die 2100km die ich gefahren bin meisst Schotter und Forstwegpisten durch Unseren schönen HARZ  hatte ich mit meinen Racing Ralph nicht eine Panne.....

....wann wirds mal wieder richtig SOMMER


----------



## PatronTR (15. Dezember 2010)

im winter ists auch schön auf dem bike  mein acid ist ist nun ein skiacid 

aber jeden abend schön trocken wischen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcidTotti96 (15. Dezember 2010)

......na im Winter muss ich nicht fahren.....ist mir zu kalt und das ganze Salz auf den Strassen.....  muss ich nicht haben.......

.......im Frühjahr wieder 4-5 antrainieren und dann bin ich wieder voll da


----------



## PatronTR (15. Dezember 2010)

wenns aufhört zu schneien darfst du natürlich nicht fahren, nur solange es schön heftig schneit und neu schnee liegt  eine mortsgaudi sag ich dir, aber immer auf dem gehweg bleiben, die autos rutschen wie sau


----------



## AcidTotti96 (15. Dezember 2010)

...hier mal Fotos von meinem Acid


----------



## PatronTR (15. Dezember 2010)

weisse barends? du kunstbanause


----------



## AcidTotti96 (15. Dezember 2010)

......ja ich musste doch ein wenig angleichen wegen der weissen Sattelstütze


----------



## PatronTR (15. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcidTotti96 (15. Dezember 2010)

.......bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike...habe noch keine Probleme damit gehabt


----------



## PatronTR (15. Dezember 2010)

ja super bike...


----------



## AcidTotti96 (15. Dezember 2010)

.....war erst ein bißchen skeptisch ,weil es ja nur ein Einsteigerbike sein soll und nur " 700" gekostet hat...aber es hat mich eines besseren belehrt.....beansprucht wird es auch sehr bei mir,war ja auch ein paar Jahre im Rennradverein und habe viel Dampf auf der Pedale ...konnte mich aber bis jetzt nie beschweren...ganz im gegenteil...kein knirschen,kein klappern und die schaltung funktioniert auch bestens
und die bremse macht ihre arbeit auch ordentlich


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Dezember 2010)

AcidTotti96 schrieb:


> .....war erst ein biÃchen skeptisch ,weil es ja nur ein Einsteigerbike sein soll und nur " 700â¬" gekostet hat....


 Immer noch diese "Preisdiskussion"----nein das ACID ist ein gutes Bike fÃ¼r Kosten/Leistung. CC, Touren, im Wald rum Biken alles kein Ding - fÃ¼rÂ´s ganz doll Grobe gibt es besseres - aber das hat eben dann auch so seinen Preis  Aber ACID ist eben meist (Wieder-)Einsteiger-Bike.....da fÃ¤hrt man zwar auch mal ganz wild durch den Wald, aber ehe man Blut leckt nicht unbedingt Downhill oder Freeride...
Insofern hat das ACID ein  verdient.


----------



## AcidTotti96 (15. Dezember 2010)

ja es ist einfach super das Bike...preis/leistung einfach Spitzenklasse
...wie gesagt bin sehr begeistert von meinem Rennradkiller-Acid


----------



## maggi1970 (21. Dezember 2010)

AcidTotti96 schrieb:


> ja es ist einfach super das Bike...preis/leistung einfach Spitzenklasse
> ...wie gesagt bin sehr begeistert von meinem Rennradkiller-Acid



Hallo,schönes Rad
fahrst du viel auf Asphalt?
laufen die Racing Ralph gut?

Ich frage deshalb weil ich auf meinen Acid die Nobby Nics montiert habe und die rollen auf
Asphalt weniger gut.

Gruß
maggi


----------



## AcidTotti96 (23. Dezember 2010)

@maggi 1970

.....danke dir
.....ja die Racing Ralph laufen sehr gut auf Asphalt
sind aber auch auf Schotter absolut ausreichend,fahre eh nur Strasse
Wald Forst und Schotterwege durch unseren schönen HARZ

.....fahre die immer mit 3,5 bar ...genau richtig ,dann kriegt man auch auf dem Asphalt ordentlich Fahrt auf,wie gesagt nen Rennradler musste 
schon mal dran glauben

LG Totti


----------



## maggi1970 (23. Dezember 2010)

AcidTotti96 schrieb:


> @maggi 1970
> 
> .....danke dir
> .....ja die Racing Ralph laufen sehr gut auf Asphalt
> ...



welche Reifenbreite mit 3.5 bar?

2.1 oder 2.25 ?

Gruß
maggi


----------



## markus182 (23. Dezember 2010)

3,5 bar sind vieeeel zu viel!


----------



## Milan0 (23. Dezember 2010)

ich habe bei mir (26x2,25 NN vorne / hinten) auch mal testweise 3,5bar rein. 

Auf "glatter" Straße war es echt ein Traum. Ging richtig vorwärts. Aber dann kam Kopfsteinpflaster! Da rüttelt es dich sowas von durch. An Gelände mag ich da garnicht denken.

Fahre jetzt mit 2,5-2,7bar und finde es einen guten Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcidTotti96 (23. Dezember 2010)

maggi1970 schrieb:


> welche Reifenbreite mit 3.5 bar?
> 
> 2.1 oder 2.25 ?
> 
> ...


 



2.1   maggilein


----------



## AcidTotti96 (23. Dezember 2010)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ich habe bei mir (26x2,25 NN vorne / hinten) auch mal testweise 3,5bar rein.
> 
> Auf "glatter" Straße war es echt ein Traum. Ging richtig vorwärts. Aber dann kam Kopfsteinpflaster! Da rüttelt es dich sowas von durch. An Gelände mag ich da garnicht denken.
> 
> Fahre jetzt mit 2,5-2,7bar und finde es einen guten Kompromiss.


 


.....muss im endeffekt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden mit wieviel bar man fährt....ich komme damit gut zurecht


----------



## chevi (25. Dezember 2010)

schaut mal auf die verformung der reifen,wenn ihr auf dem fahrad sitzt, bei asphalt fahre ich kojaks mit 4 bar, jedenfalls sollte der reifen sich nicht allzusehr verformen


----------



## markus182 (26. Dezember 2010)

aber wenn ich doch auf losem Untergrund fahre kann die Auflagefläche gar nicht groß genug sein. 
Und wenn man eh nur auf der Straße fährt braucht man auch kein Mtb...
Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## acid89 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre aber auch mit 3 - 3,5 Bar  

Kommt sicherlich auch auf das Körpergewicht an. Bei einem Fahrer mit 60Kg muss der Reifen ja nicht das selbe "aushalten", wie bei einem mit 100Kg


----------



## markus182 (27. Dezember 2010)

stimmt, da haste recht


----------



## chevi (29. Dezember 2010)

acid89 schrieb:


> Ich fahre aber auch mit 3 - 3,5 Bar
> 
> Kommt sicherlich auch auf das Körpergewicht an. Bei einem Fahrer mit 60Kg muss der Reifen ja nicht das selbe "aushalten", wie bei einem mit 100Kg



genau darum sag ich das ja

@markus182
bloss weil ich auf strasse ,gerne slicks fahre, muss ich jetzt rennrad fahren oder was soll das heissen?
bei meinen profilreifen schau ich garnicht erst auf den zeiger , die pass ich unterwegs an wenns denn sein sollte ,da merkt man nemlich beim fahren(''logischerweise'') ob man zuviel oder zuwenig drauf hat. und eigentlich ist es ja abhängig vom gesamtgewicht des fahrers(!!mit gepack!!) und dem untergrund
kurze beschreibung: luft aufpumpen ,aufs fahrad setzen , kucken das der reifen nicht zu stark nachgibt ,losfahren und je nach fahrverhalten nachpumpen, wenn du dann meinst jetzt passt, und unbedingt eine zahl brauchst, dann kannst mit entsprechender technischer ausrüstung dein reifendruck ablesen.

probier halt mal bissl rum

oder meinst es gibt dafür ne formel?
zu viel= reifen rund=wenig fläche=geringe haftungetc..........


----------



## bull0r (3. Januar 2011)

Hier mal mein 2010er Acid in Rot/Weiss! 

Bis auf das angebrachte Abus Faltschloss und dem Flaschenhalter inkl. Cube Teamline Flasche im absoluten Originalzustand. Die einzig geplante Änderung ist evntl. ne andere Gabel im Sommer, ansonsten bin ich erstmal zufrieden. 


Noch ne Frage, auf dem Bild ist das Rad keine 5km "alt", aber man sieht schon Abfärbungen meiner Jeans aufm Sattel. Hatte nen Kollege an seinem alten auch. Sieht mittlerweile auch noch schlimmer aus. Kann man dagegen was tun? Auf meine Jeans verzichte ich nur ungern. 


Gruß


----------



## acid89 (3. Januar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem anderen Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bull0r (4. Januar 2011)

Wäre nich so gut. 
Mir ist klar das jeder "Fachmann" den verbauten Sattel als Schrott bezeichnet, aber da ich eh mehr als Pleite bin wegen Kaufs des Rads(das alte wurd geklaut und es musste halt schnell Ersatz her), wollte ich das Dingen nich sofort tauschen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Januar 2011)

bull0r schrieb:


> ....wollte ich das Dingen nich sofort tauschen.


 Musst Du doch auch nicht - den Abrieb einfach als gegeben hinnehmen....und irgendwann mal tauschen. Oder auch nicht. 
Bei meinem LTD ist das Schwarz sehr schnell abgesessen ausgesehen....fand ich erst auch nicht so schön, mittlerweile ist es mir egal. Zeigt doch, dass das Bike in Benutzung ist - also eher so eine Art "Markenzeichen" - eben wie abgelatschte Sportschuhe, ausgeblichene Metal-Shirts oder ausgewaschene Jeans.


----------



## bull0r (5. Januar 2011)

Darum gings mir ja, muss ich es als gegeben hinnehmen, oder kann man irgendwas dagegen machen?


----------



## Milan0 (5. Januar 2011)

bei meinem ersten Sattel hat sich auch die Farbe sehr schnell gelöst. Ich bin zu meinem Händler und der hat mir einfach einen neuen, anderen kostenlos gegeben. Versuch macht Kluch


----------



## downhillboy (8. Januar 2011)

was haltet ihr vom 2011 acid??


----------



## Plastekasper (8. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr eins und nach nunmehr ca. 600-800 km kann ich sagen es ist ok, allerdings sollte man die verbaute Dart 3 Gabel schnell loswerden, mit der wird keiner wirklich glücklich. Es sei denn natürlich man bewegt sich nur auf Asphaltstrassen.  Nebenbei: Braucht jemand ne Dart 3 mit 40 km?

Ansonsten ist das Bike ok für Touren, auch mal ab und an auch für Waldtrails. Die Schaltung ist prima, die Bremsen so lala, für Fahrer bis vielleicht 70 kg ok von der Bremsleistung, ich hab mittlerweile (in Kombi mit der umgerüsteten Reba SL) ne 203er Scheibe vorne verbaut. Jetzt ist es auch bis auf die Dosierbarkeit rein von der Bremsleistung her sehr ok.

Alles in Allem aber ist das Bike sein Geld wert, vielleicht bekommt man bei Versenderbikes mehr fürs Geld, aber für ein Händlerbike ists gut.

Wenn ich nochmal kaufen müsste, dann würde ich aber 2-3 Nummern höher gehen. Geplant ist die Weiternutzung (es sei denn es will jemand kaufen) des Bikes als Kilometerschlampe, im April wird aber noch ein Enduro zusätzlich angeschafft, dafür ist mir das Rumgehüpfe zu wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillboy (8. Januar 2011)

also ich fahre eine dart3 an meinem 2010 acid bin sehr zufrieden ich persönkich finde dass, dass 2011 ein bisschen überteuert ist aber es ist ein sehr gutes bike. ich finde aber dennoch, dass man eine ander reifenkombie verbauen sollte. es ist immerhin schon mal ein fortschritt 2.25 reifen an das acid zu verbauen  mfg moritz


----------



## Baumarktbomber (9. Januar 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> ...allerdings sollte man die verbaute Dart 3 Gabel schnell loswerden...



Man darf allerdings auch nicht vergessen, dass die Dart 3 eine Einstiegsgabel ist. Dafür verrichtet sie ihre Arbeit recht gut.


----------



## PatronTR (9. Januar 2011)

dennoch ist das bike an sich ein einsteiger bike der oberklasse aber die dart eben nicht.


----------



## MartinSR (12. Januar 2011)

Worauf muss ich denn beim Schlauchkauf für ein 2010er Acid achten? Ist alles Standard dran. Der Vorderreifen verliert etwas luft, deshalb will ich nen neuen Schlauch montieren und den alten untersuchen und als reserve behalten (nach dem flicken ) 

Der Mantel ist auch langsam runter. Welche sind werksseitig montiert? Gibt's Alternativen, die besser oder günstiger oder beides D) sind? Einsatzbereich ist Straße (weg zum Wald), Waldautobahn und teils auch wenig befestigtes Gelände. Allround triffts wohl am besten


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Januar 2011)

MartinSR schrieb:


> Worauf muss ich denn beim Schlauchkauf für ein 2010er Acid achten? Der Mantel ist auch langsam runter. Welche sind werksseitig montiert? Gibt's Alternativen, die besser oder günstiger oder beides D ) sind? Einsatzbereich ist Straße (weg zum Wald), Waldautobahn und teils auch wenig befestigtes Gelände. Allround triffts wohl am besten


Schlauch geht jeder MTB der mindestens laut Schachtel oder sonstigen Angaben 26 x 2.1 hergibt. Mehr (also 26 x 2.25 oder so geht in Ordnung - nur der zweite Wert darf eben die 2.1 nicht unterschreiten, sonst ist der Schlauch nicht "breit" genug.
Wichtiger ist fast schon auf das richtige Ventil zu achten - bei Acid müsste es Autoventil / Schraderventil (das Dicke) sein.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradventil
Mantel geht meiner Meinung als Alternative der Conti Vapor
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/reifen-schlaeuche/reifen-conti-vapor/4651.html 
Ist günstiger als Original Schwalbe & ich bin damit sehr zufrieden gewesen für den Preis. Suche mal ein Foto von meinem damaligen Acid damit raus...
So da ist eins:



Originalbereifung war bei mir (2008 er) Schwalbe Smart Sam (auch in 2.1)


----------



## MartinSR (12. Januar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Info 

Hab mittlerweile rausgefunden, dass vom Werk ein Smart Sam dabei ist (Bike steht im Keller und ich bin jetzt zu faul, nachzuschauen ). Kann das wer bestätigen?
Welchen Einfluss hat die Reifenbreite auf das Fahrverhalten? Macht es Sinn, einen breiteren Reifen zu verbauen?

Wo bestellt man Reife bzw. Schläuche? Hat wer nen günstigen Händler an der Hand?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Januar 2011)

MartinSR schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, einen breiteren Reifen zu verbauen?
> Wo bestellt man Reife bzw. Schläuche? Hat wer nen günstigen Händler an der Hand?


 Breiter ist angeblich sogar schon das 2011er Modell bestückt - 
http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/comp-series/acid-black-white/
aber ob das stimmt, oder nur der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen hat 
Da müsste mal ein aktueller ACID-Driver ran.
Sollte das bei Dir der Fall sein - wäre ein Conti Gravity in 2.3 die preiswerte Alternative zu Schwalbe. 
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/reifen-schlaeuche/reifen-conti-gravity/4648.html
Aber bei 2.1 ist der bestimmt zu fett.......da tut´s auch der o.g. Vapor
Ansonsten Vergleichen im Netz ist doch nicht so schwer......
fahrrad.de / Bike-discount.de / Hibike.de / Fun-Corner.de usw. usw. - oder besser gleich über die Suchfunktion....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Januar 2011)

Nachtrag:
zur Frage nach der Reifenbreite gibt es sicher verschiedene Meinungen / Erfahrungen - aber hier mal 1 davon zum nachlesen:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm
Allerdings ist eh nicht nach oben hin alles machbar - muss schon noch ans Bike passen.....


----------



## chevi (14. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist fast schon auf das richtige Ventil zu achten - bei Acid müsste es Autoventil / Schraderventil (das Dicke) sein.............



warum das, passen müssten doch alle gängigen ventilarten, oder lieg ich da falsch?
vom werk aus ,kommt das acid jedenfalls mit den besagten autoventilen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Januar 2011)

chevi schrieb:


> warum das, passen müssten doch alle gängigen ventilarten, oder lieg ich da falsch?
> vom werk aus ,kommt das acid jedenfalls mit den besagten autoventilen


 Die anderen Ventilarten sind schlanker (dünner), das heißt das Loch in der Felge ist kleiner. 
Dann würde ein Schraderventil nicht durch dieses Loch passen. 
Und da das noch nicht 100 % geklärt war, war mir der Hinweis wichtig.
Anders herum (also schmales Ventil in dickes Loch für Schrader) geht es sicher durch, hat dann aber unnütz Spiel. Wasser, Schmutz kann besser eindringen......und eventuell reisst das Ventil durch das "Gelabber" auch schneller aus. Ich würde es bei Neukauf schon passend besorgen. Als Notbehelf bei einer Panne in der Pampa wäre letztere Variante sicher machbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevi (14. Januar 2011)

aha,dachte das die durchmesser alle einheitlich sind.
muss man ja auch erstma wissen ,das man beim schlauchkauf auch auf die ventilstärke achten muss


----------



## AcidTotti96 (16. Januar 2011)

.......heute 9 Grad ....leichter Sonnenschein und die ersten 30km nach 2 Monatiger Pause......es war mal wieder herrlich mit meinem Acid durch die Gegend zu rasen  äh radeln


----------



## bull0r (16. Januar 2011)

Hab mit meinem jetzt rund 150km zurückgelegt, wenn kein Schnee lag täglich mindestens 10km gefahren...

Mein Fazit, Gabel Schrott, Rest top!


----------



## AcidTotti96 (16. Januar 2011)

....ja die Gabel ist nicht der Hit,aber für Schotterwege die ich meisstens fahre völlig ausreichend........ansonsten geht das Bike ab wie Hulle,wenn man genug Dampf hat


----------



## downhillboy (17. Januar 2011)

ja dieses wochende war ein klasse radwetter. natürlich habe ich es voll ausgenutzt 100km geradelt das hat mal wieder gut getan ich hoffe das wetter bleibt so noch ne zeit lang.


----------



## chrisss86 (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Acid-Gemeinde ;-)

Da in "wenigen" wochen ja wieder Sommer ist, bin ich am Ã¼berlegen meinem Bike eine neue Gabel zu gÃ¶nnen. Ich hatte dabei zum Beispiel an die Rock Shox Reba gedacht, die es hier sehr gÃ¼nstig zu kaufen gibt :  http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000338â©=DEU&product=A005801&sidDEMOSHOP=g3q97sa593786rln0nm7gtfcp2

Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? 

Ich versteh aber nicht so ganz was der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Reba's ist. Auf der Seite von SRAM ist das irgendwie auch nicht so ersichtlich, wobei sich die Bezeichnungen der Gabeln fÃ¼r die 2011er Modelle verÃ¤ndert haben und es keine Reba SL mehr gibt.

Der Einbau einer neuen Gabel sollte nicht so schwierig sein oder gibt es da viel zu beachten? 

MfG Chris


----------



## markus182 (25. Januar 2011)

du könntest z.b. den schaft zu kurz absägen oder die aheadkralle schief einschlagen, wenn du kein spezielles werkzeug hast.
im prinzip ist das aber machbar...
(lieber 2x messen und nicht zu viel absägen, denn kürzer geht immer)


----------



## chevi (25. Januar 2011)

zum Thema Gabeleinbau: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=486313

da sind allerlei sachen aufgezeigt,


----------



## chrisss86 (26. Januar 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten 

Muss mir das noch genau überlegen ob mir eine neue Gabel nun wirklich 300 euro wert ist. Fahren funktioniert ja auch mit der Dart3 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Januar 2011)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> Muss mir das noch genau überlegen ob mir eine neue Gabel nun wirklich 300 euro wert ist. Fahren funktioniert ja auch mit der Dart3 ;-)


Wert ist die Gabel die 300,- Euro bestimmt  aber überlege mal, am Tag der Anschaffung 300,- Euro mehr auf den Ladentisch......
Meine Meinung - die 300,- Euro beiseite legen - jeden Monat je nach Lage 20, 30, 50 oder mehr dazu tun....und das ACID fahren bis die Gabel qualmt. Und am Ende von 2011 gehst Du Dir ein komplettes Auslaufmodell besorgen.....dann taugt das ACID noch als Winterrad und/oder Stadtschlampe. Oder Du vertickst das dann auch noch.....und hast noch mehr Spielraum bei der Neuanschaffung.
Und glaube mir 2011 wirst Du trotzdem ´ne Menge Spaß haben mit Deinem jetzigen Teil......


----------



## chrisss86 (26. Januar 2011)

Natürlich könnte man jetzt das Geld beiseite legen und noch ein wenig weiter sparen, um sich dann nach der Session was noch besseres zu kaufen... leider ist dann die Session rum und man muss erstmal warten ;-)

Ich seh es schon kommen, wenn ich mir die Gabel nicht kaufe ärger ich mich im Sommer und dann gibt es nur noch das 2011er Modell für über 500euro


----------



## bull0r (26. Januar 2011)

Bin mit meiner Dart3 auch unzufrieden, der Poplock ist das einzig tolle an der Gabel. 

Habe mir vorgenommen gegen Sommer ne Reba SL in der Bucht zu fischen. Findet man momentan mit viel zeit gebraucht fÃ¼r rund 150â¬.


----------



## chrisss86 (26. Januar 2011)

Kann man nur hoffen, dass der Schaft von der gebrauchten Reba nicht zu kurz abgesägt ist. Aber ansonsten natürlich auch ne gute Idee.


----------



## markus182 (27. Januar 2011)

i.d.r. ist die schaftlänge doch immer angegeben
wenn der inserator also nicht lügt, solltest du keine probleme haben


----------



## RSV (28. Januar 2011)

Hab mir im Herbst die Recon reingemacht 179 waren ziemlich verlockend.
Für die Dart hab ich noch 50 bekommen.
Ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied auch im Gewicht.
Auch das lästige Bremsenschleifen in den Kurven ist weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2011)

RSV schrieb:


> Hab mir im Herbst die Recon reingemacht...


 Und gut schaut´s auch noch aus - passt farblich super, sogar die "Aufkleber" (um es mal deutsch zu sagen ) Schönes Bike!


----------



## xr3daronx (30. Januar 2011)

ist echt ein schönes bike  
Ich hab auch ein cube Acid und will mir da ne neue federgabel dran bauen. (black and White  mod. 2010)
Irgendwelche tipps von dir?
Worauf sollte ich besonders achten?

lg


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Januar 2011)

xr3daronx schrieb:


> ist echt ein schönes bike
> Ich hab auch ein cube Acid und will mir da ne neue federgabel dran bauen. (black and White mod. 2010)
> Irgendwelche tipps von dir?
> Worauf sollte ich besonders achten?


Nur so als Tipp - in der aktuellen Ausgabe der "Mountain Bike" (am 08.02. kommt die Nächste!) ist Gabel(wechsel) ausführliches Thema - mit samt verschiedener Tests. Vielleicht kannste da mal irgendwann (beim Einkaufen?) drin blättern - oder gar ein Exemplar erwerben.
Manchmal wird auch ein älteres Thema im Internetauftritt der Zeitschrift aufgegriffen - könnte man also ab 09.02. auch mal einsehen...


----------



## kudi82 (1. Februar 2011)

Hier mein Acid mit einer Rock Shox Reba:


----------



## mr.jump (1. Februar 2011)

HI Zusammen,

ich mal ne ganz andere Frage: Macht ihr sowas wie einen Frühjahrsputz?! ALso ich fahre mit meinen Bike zu jeder Jahreszeit, auch im Winter. Deswegen muss ich im Frühling / Sommer immer Eine neue Kette zulegen. Neheme deswegen auch nur "Noch" die SLX Kette und nicht die XTR. Ich habe zwar hinten ne XT Kassette drauf, aber da slohnt sich dann doch nicht^^? ist das normal, dass die Ketten im Winter immer so extrem schnell schrott gehen?! Klar, das liegt am Wasser, Eis, Salz und und und^^ aber ich dachte immer, dass da immerhin ein bisschen Rostschutz im Metal eingerührt wird  
Lg
Mr.Jump


----------



## markus182 (1. Februar 2011)

säuberst du deine kette denn ab und zu mal??
erst durch nen sauberen lappen ziehen, dann öl auf den lappen und nochmal durchziehen...
kein öl -> kein schutz


----------



## Baumarktbomber (1. Februar 2011)

mr.jump schrieb:


> HI Zusammen,
> 
> ich mal ne ganz andere Frage: Macht ihr sowas wie einen Frühjahrsputz?!



Beide Bikes werden zum Saison Ende komplett zerlegt, penibelst gereinigt und wieder aufgebaut. Im Zeitraum Dezember bis Ende Februar fahre ich selten draußen, da ich bis zu meinen Trainigsstrecken einige Kilometer auf Asphalt fahren muss und das Salz mir einfach auf den Keks geht.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Februar 2011)

mr.jump schrieb:


> ...Macht ihr sowas wie einen Frühjahrsputz?! ALso ich fahre mit meinen Bike zu jeder Jahreszeit, auch im Winter....


 Und warum dann erst im Frühjahr putzen. Gerade bei Winterbetrieb muss man mehr Pflegeaufwand betreiben....bei Matsch/Salz ist nach jeder Tour mit Warmwasser absprühen, Brunox sprühen und Kette fetten angesagt....also steht meins auch schon vor dem Frühjahr sauber im Keller.  Und ein + an Kettenverschleiss konnte ich gegenüber der Restsaison nicht ausmachen.


----------



## Just-in (2. Februar 2011)

Hey,

will mir auch ein 2011er Acid holen, bin jetzt aber durch die von vielen als "schlecht" bewertete Gabel verunsichert worden. 
Ich fahre auch gerne mal verwurzelte Waldwege, was der Gabel anscheinend nicht so zuspricht.
Und 200  will ich für eine andere Gabel eigentlich auch nicht ausgeben da für mich als Schüler die 800 schon viel sind.
Habt ihr ne´ Idee oder Tipps was ich jetzt machen soll?

Gruß

Justin


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Februar 2011)

Just-in schrieb:


> ....Habt ihr ne´ Idee oder Tipps was ich jetzt machen soll..


 Also wenn so 800,- Euro Dein Limit darstellen - gibt es eigentlich nur 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Acid kaufen und fahren - für das Geld gibt es kaum ein besseres Bike & so schlecht ist die Gabel für Wurzelwaldwege auch erst einmal nicht.....dann wenn überhaupt noch gewünscht - die Gabel erst später holen.
2. Ein gebrauchtes Cube LTD oder eins im Schlussverkauf - dann hast Du mindestens die Recon schon dran..... 
3. Ein Acid gebraucht oder sau günstig - dann springt die Gabel evtl. sofort wieder raus.....Alles drei wäre keine schlechte Lösung!
Mein Rat wäre allerdings 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (2. Februar 2011)

Just-in schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> will mir auch ein 2011er Acid holen, bin jetzt aber durch die von vielen als "schlecht" bewertete Gabel verunsichert worden.
> [...]



Die Gabel ist absolut fahrbar und stellt erst einmal keine Probleme dar. Für dieses Rad vollkommen ausreichend. Sollte Dir später noch der Sinn nach  mehr stehen kannst Du ja immer noch aufrüsten.


----------



## Just-in (2. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antworten!
Ja so wie ihr es gesagt habt hört es sich ganz gut an.
Ich werde mal gucken wie mir die Gabel gefällt, vielleicht reicht sie ja sogar für den Untergrund auf dem ich fahre...


----------



## Baumarktbomber (2. Februar 2011)

Das denk ich auch. Fahre das Bike mit der Dart erstmal und entscheide dann für dich, was am besten ist. Ich habe es auch zwei Jahre mit der Dart ausgehalten, bis ich an eine sehr günstige Skareb kam.
Meiner Meinung nach passt die Dart auch sehr gut zum Grundgedanken des Acids, da es eher ein Tourer ist als ein CC Bike.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Februar 2011)

Just-in schrieb:


> ..Ich werde mal gucken wie mir die Gabel gefällt, vielleicht reicht sie ja sogar für den Untergrund auf dem ich fahre...


Habe gerade mal geschaut - ein LTD für 899,- hat nun ´ne Tora Gabel....alles wird ständig geändert 
Aber egal - ich kann Dir nur sagen - wenn ich nicht der Rahmengröße wegen ein Neues gekauft hätte (hatte ACID 20" - aber 18" passt besser zu mir) würde ich wohl heute noch zumindest als Hardtail das ACID rocken.....und mein Einsatzbereich war/ist ähnlich dem, was Du so vor hast.....für Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwege ist das ACID schon richtig gut brauchbar....Denke wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## Just-in (2. Februar 2011)

@Baumarktbomber:
Ich kenne mich mit den ganzen Gabeln noch nicht so aus daher sagt mir Skareb jetzt nichts aber ich versuche mich immermehr über die Gabeln und auch alles andere zu informieren. Wenn die dart mir nicht gefällt durchforste ich mal das Forum und ich denke ich finde ein paar Threads wo ich was über Alternative Gabeln zur Dart finde...
@spurhalter:
Alles klar dann denke ich steht dem Acid nichtsmehr im Weg!


----------



## Baumarktbomber (2. Februar 2011)

Just-in schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit den ganzen Gabeln noch nicht so aus daher sagt mir Skareb jetzt nichts aber ich versuche mich immermehr über die Gabeln und auch alles andere zu informieren.



Das wird schon. Vor vier Jahren bin ich noch mit nem Baumarktrad rumgefahren, da war 'ne RST Gabel für mich was Besonderes.
Die Skareb ist von Manitou und der Vorgänger der R7. Ab und zu gibt es eine E-Bay für wenig Geld.
Ich fahre sie am Trainingsrad und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sie hat zwar nicht das Ansprechverhalten einer Reba oder SID, aber wie gesagt fürs Training reicht sie allemal und sie ist sehr wartungsarm.
In meinem Acid Fotoalbum gibt es einige Bilder vom verbauten Zustand an meinem Cube.


----------



## Just-in (3. Februar 2011)

Ja , im Moment fahre ich auch noch ein Baumarktfahrrad. Mountainbike darf man das ja eigentlich garnicht nennen
Ich habs jetzt SCHON 3 Jahre und es ist einiges kaputt... Deswegen muss unbedingt was neues besseres her!


Hab noch ma eine Frage zu den Gabeln:
In dem Acid was ich mir kaufen will ist ja die "Rock Shox Dart 3".
In den etwas günstigeren Cube´s werden dann nurnoch die "Suntour XCM Lockout" eingebaut. Die Gabel müsste ja dann eigentlich noch schlechter sein als die Dart wenn sie in einem günstigerem Cube verbaut wurde, oder?

Gruß


----------



## acid89 (3. Februar 2011)

Das ist richtig. 
Mit der Dart 3 hast du eine qualitativ gute Gabel, welche für den (Wieder-)Einstieg alle mal ausreicht. 

Und wenn der Anspruch nach 2 Jahren steigt, kann man sich immer noch nach einer neuen Gabel umsehen, oder ggf. gleich zu einem neuen Bike greifen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Februar 2011)

Just-in schrieb:


> @spurhalter:
> Alles klar dann denke ich steht dem Acid nichtsmehr im Weg!


 Nur mal so - gilt immer "nur" 1 Tag (also nur heute) - aber 799,- als Tagesartikel anstatt 1399,- wäre genau der ACID- Preis ..... und das mit der Gabel hätte sich schon nebenbei gegessen....
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a37848/ltd-pro-sondermodell-blue-fox.html

Aber immer daran denken - nach der Einfahrtzeit müssen unter Umständen Speichen nachgezogen, Züge nachgestellt usw. werden.
Macht ein Händler bei der ersten Inspektion (in der Regel gratis) - wenn das Bike bei ihm gekauft wurde.
Falls Du also nicht so fit im Basteln bist - lieber die Finger weg (oder man hat einen begabten Kumpel oder so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Just-in (6. Februar 2011)

Wow, gutes Angebot und dann noch eine Fox Gabel 

Das kommt jetzt aber leider ein bisschen zu plötzlich, ich habe das Geld noch nicht zusammen.Hatte vor mir das Acid eigentlich Anfang April zu kaufen. Kann man sich irgendwo anmelden wo man dann per E-Mail ein paar Sonderangebote wie das LTD geschickt bekommt!?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Februar 2011)

Nicht das ich wüsste, die Händler wären ja irgendwie auch ein bischen Macke......die wollen ja verkaufen & nicht gleich zum Ramschpreis reservieren. Geht halt immer nur, wenn die Lager noch voll sind + Platz für die neuen Modelle her muss. Das kann keiner planen - weil man ja nie weiß, was (wieviel) man los wird.
Fakt 1 ist aber: Diese "Sonderangebote" gibt es eigentlich immer wieder....Messemodelle nach der Ausstellung (Ausstellungsstücke) bzw. eben diese Art WSV. 
Fakt 2: Im Netz bei Discount/Großhändlern ist rein beim Preis sicher immer mehr Schnäppchen zu erwaten, als beim Händler. Der wiederum punktet oft mit Beratung, Service, Garantieabwicklungen...usw.
Darüber hinaus kann man beim Händler meist auch noch etwas Rabatt aushandeln in Form von Zubehörteilen (Bsp. Flaschenhalter, Tacho, Barends, einfaches Beleuchtungsset habe ich dort nie bezahlt!) 
Herbst/Winter sind logischerweise die besten Schnäppchenzeiten - 
Im Frühjahr geht ja dann die neue Saison los! 
Heißt erstmal wieder "normale" Preise....nur muss man die "Entwicklung" im Auge behalten. Dieses Jahr sind z.B. bei Cube fast alles Modelle 100,- Euro teurer geworden und/oder die Qualität der Ausstattung hat gelitten.... 

PS: Das verlinkte Bike kann man auch finazieren.....oder Anrufen und fragen, ob Anzahlung möglich ist + Reservierung. 
Aber das glaube ich eher nicht - wie gesagt, das Zeugs soll ja raus!
Fazit:
Nur keine Panik - so etwas gibt es immer wieder.....mein erstes Bike (ACID) habe ich auch noch fast zum Ladenpreis bekommen.
Erst wenn man Zeit hat auf Schnäppchen zu warten (weil man z.B. ein ACID im Keller hat  kann man entspannt zuschlagen.....wenn es solche Angebote gibt. Beim AMS habe ich dann im Herbst auch 400,- gespart.  Weil ich solange fleißig Hardtail gefahren bin.....


----------



## Just-in (6. Februar 2011)

Alles klar!

Hab da nochmal Â´ne Frage:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Rock Shox Dart 3. und der Suntour XCM Lockout? Ich habe gesehen das die Suntour bei den CubeÂ´s unter 800â¬ verbaut ist.

GruÃ


----------



## chevi (7. Februar 2011)

Just-in schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> 
> Hab da nochmal ´ne Frage:
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Rock Shox Dart 3. und der Suntour XCM Lockout? Ich habe gesehen das die Suntour bei den Cube´s unter 800 verbaut ist.
> ...



die QUALI denk ich mal


----------



## xr3daronx (7. Februar 2011)

Das möchte ein Freund von mir auch wissen  
Wäre cool wenn man das mal hier erfahren könnte.

Also ich hab mir eine Reba für mein Cube Acid bestellt da ich mit der Dart 3 nicht zufrieden war. Ich baue, in die Dart 3, noch eine andere Feder ein und verkaufe sie dann an einen Freund. Die standart Feder ist (zumindest für mich, 70 kg) zu Stark.


----------



## q_big (7. Februar 2011)

Just-in schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> 
> Hab da nochmal ´ne Frage:
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Rock Shox Dart 3. und der Suntour XCM Lockout? Ich habe gesehen das die Suntour bei den Cube´s unter 800 verbaut ist.
> ...



Gegen die Suntour XCM ist die Dart 3 meiner Meinung nach ne Luxusgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bumbklaatt (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte 2009 für einen Monat ein 2009er Acid bis es mir in der Schule (trotz 40 Euro Schloss) geklaut wurde.

Da ich das Laufen langsam satt habe, werde ich mir morgen das 2011er Modell kaufen, da ich mit dem alten Acid in dem Monat in dem ich es hatte mehr als zufrieden war.

Dass die Gabel etwas schrottig ist, ist mir relativ egal, da ich nur in der Stadt fahre. Werde mir auch wieder Reifen mit wenig Rollwiderstand draufziehen um noch etwas effektiver unterwegs zu sein.

Der einzige Grund, warum ich überhaupt ein MTB brauche, sind die enormen Anstiege mit denen man hier in Pforzheim zu kämpfen hat. Und da ich kein totales Schrottrad möchte, freue ich mich wie Sau auf mein Acid


----------



## Fredson (10. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nur mal so - gilt immer "nur" 1 Tag (also nur heute) - aber 799,- als Tagesartikel anstatt 1399,- wäre genau der ACID- Preis ..... und das mit der Gabel hätte sich schon nebenbei gegessen....
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a37848/ltd-pro-sondermodell-blue-fox.html
> 
> Aber immer daran denken - nach der Einfahrtzeit müssen unter Umständen Speichen nachgezogen, Züge nachgestellt usw. werden.
> ...




Hallo,
ich plane zur Zeit mir auch nen neues eigenes Bike anzuschaffen. Ich fahr so richtig erst seit gut nem Jahr. Bin aber immer mit dem Rad von meinem Alten durch den Spessart gedüst. Also meist Schotter bergauf, und dann Waldwege, auch mit Wurzeln und so Gedöns zurück. Allerdings bin ich nicht der Dowhill Biker. Ist mir auch irgendwie zu gefährlich. Ich fahr lieber sportlich längere Strecken gerne auch bergauf. Damit zu meiner Frage. Ist das Bike was für mich? Bin 1,90m und groß und wiege gute 90 Kilo. Ansonsten Gibts noch Alternativen? Dieses Bike aus dem Thread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=505519
gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Was sagt ihr? Achja, ist es wirklich so einfach nen Bike aufzubauen? Bin zwar Maschbauer, hab aber zwei linke Hände ^^. BTW: ich hab auch recht lange Arme --> Probleme ?
Thx schonma.


----------



## chevi (11. Februar 2011)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2009 für einen Monat ein 2009er Acid bis es mir in der Schule (trotz 40 Euro Schloss) geklaut wurde.
> 
> Da ich das Laufen langsam satt habe, werde ich mir morgen das 2011er Modell kaufen, da ich mit dem alten Acid in dem Monat in dem ich es hatte mehr als zufrieden war.
> 
> ...



hol dir kojak's für die stadt


----------



## PatronTR (11. Februar 2011)

habe gestern mein bike von der jahresinspektion geholt. das war genau so aufregend wie beim ersten mal. 

freunde wo geht ne weisse reba her für fast umsonst?

hab die eine damals leider verpasst, weisse felgen möchte ich auch, falls jemand welche übrig hat bitte melden. 

peace und viel gelände wünsche ich


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Februar 2011)

Fredson schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich plane zur Zeit mir auch nen neues eigenes Bike anzuschaffen. Ich fahr so richtig erst seit gut nem Jahr. Bin aber immer mit dem Rad von meinem Alten durch den Spessart gedüst. Also meist Schotter bergauf, und dann Waldwege, auch mit Wurzeln und so Gedöns zurück. Allerdings bin ich nicht der Dowhill Biker. Ist mir auch irgendwie zu gefährlich. Ich fahr lieber sportlich längere Strecken gerne auch bergauf. Damit zu meiner Frage. Ist das Bike was für mich? Bin 1,90m und groß und wiege gute 90 Kilo. Ansonsten Gibts noch Alternativen? Dieses Bike aus dem Thread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=505519
> gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Was sagt ihr? Achja, ist es wirklich so einfach nen Bike aufzubauen? Bin zwar Maschbauer, hab aber zwei linke Hände ^^. BTW: ich hab auch recht lange Arme --> Probleme ?
> Thx schonma.


 Naja in einem Cube Forum fragen, ob ein Radon das "richtige Bike" ist....
Nee mal im Ernst - bei dem was Du schreibst denke ich ist auf jeden Fall ein Hardtail wie Dein angefragtes eine gute Wahl. Deine beschriebenen Strecken (Wald, Wurzeln und ´nen bissl Schotter) macht es locker mit. Bequemer ist ein Fully - aber eben "nur" bequemer. Wenn Du aber schon "sportlich" lange Strecken betonst - ist ein Hardtail bestimmt in Deinem Fall die bessere Wahl. Macht auch soweit alle beschriebenen Strecken mit (Downhill willste ja eh nicht) und hat weniger Wartung nötig bzw. auch weniger Verschleißteile. Die 90 kg sind total ungefährlich für jedes Marken-Bike bei Deinem Einsatzzweck. 190er Länge regelste (zusammen mit Schrittlänge) über die Rahmengröße (hat also nicht viel mit dem Biketyp zu tun). Ich denke 20" sollten es schon sein - kommt aber wie gesagt auch auf die Schrittlänge an. http://www.fahrrad.de/rahmenberechnung.php 
Längere/Kürzere Arme kann man zur Not dann noch über den Wechsel des Vorbaus regulieren - kostet nicht die Welt (20-40 Euro) und kann man i.d.R. selber machen - oder wenn beim Händler gekauft, kostenfrei machen lassen.
Alternativen? Schau mal ruhig hier rein:
http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php 
Gibt es gelegentlich schöne Schnäppchen auch von den CUBE LTD Modellen. Aber Radon ist auch.....
Ach ja - die Frage nach dem Selberaufbauen.....ich kann es nicht  für andere ist es kein Problem.

Würde Dir eh vorschlagen - Deine Frage evtl. noch einmal leicht verändert im "Cube Talk" http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497198 zu stellen, da tummelt sich nicht nur die ACID- Fraktion.....und sind ein paar "Fachleute" unterwegs... 
Viel Glück!


----------



## bumbklaatt (12. Februar 2011)

chevi schrieb:


> hol dir kojak's für die stadt



Naja, man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben  Hab mir Hurricanes draufziehen lassen. Im Übrigen ist es jetzt doch ein Attention geworden, da die Hayes Bremse des Acids auf Dauer wohl mehr Probleme macht als die Shimano des Attentions. Da ich mich eh nur in der Stadt bewege und selten schalte, war mir dann auch der Alivio Shifter egal.

100 Euro gespart und Bike absolut ausreichend für mich.


----------



## chevi (12. Februar 2011)

jap, die stroker ride ist mist.
aber grade im urbanen gelände sind die kojak's hammer, SEHR leise, schnell, haftung ist auch super auch bei nasser strecke, allerdings kein winterreifen, ist eher was fürn sommer


----------



## PatronTR (12. Februar 2011)

also meine stroker ist mittlerweile perfekt. dringend andere beläge rein. die standart sind für alibi biker


----------



## AcidTotti96 (14. Februar 2011)

.....mit meiner" Stroker" bin ich auch voll zufrieden....bremsen ziehen wie Sau....und kein Schleifen,wenn ganz selten mal inner Kurve

......mein sogenanntes" EINSTEIGER Bike" ist einfach sensationell,obwohl meine Ansprüche weit höher sein müssten,weil ich 
nen nicht so unerheblichen Pedalendruck drauf habe und auch eigentlich ständig fahre wie von der Tarantel gestochen.....für Forst und Schotterwege und Strasse ein geiles Bike und dafür reicht sogar die "lächerliche" Dart3

LG Acid Raser Totti


----------



## AcidTotti96 (14. Februar 2011)

......achso und es ist kein "knirschen" "knacken " oder sonstiges zu hören.........und das nach über 5000Km Laufleistung unter sehr "fortgeschrittenen" Belastungen 

...einfach geil das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastekasper (14. Februar 2011)

Heho,

was meint ihr was ich noch bekomm für mein Acid, wenn ich es jetzt verkaufe? Ist das 2011er grey/green, ich schätze mal maximal 500 km gelaufen, Truvativ Riser Lenker (weiß jetzt nicht die genaue Bezeichnung). Ansonsten in Top-Zustand, gepflegt und geschmiert .

Danke schonmal!

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## _BuzzT_ (14. Februar 2011)

PatronTR schrieb:


> also meine stroker ist mittlerweile perfekt. dringend andere beläge rein. die standart sind für alibi biker



Habe auch das 2010er und nach jetzt rund 250km quietscht meine hintere Bremse PERVERS  Allerdings nur beim bremsen. Beim fahren ist alles super, kein quietschen kein schleifen... Bin am überlegen die Beläge rauszunehmen und mal nen bisschen was abzuschleifen. So kenn ichs zumindest vom PKW 

Mal ne Frage an die Jungs die schon länger dabei sind: Meine vordere Bremse macht beim abbremsen so nen  brrrrrrrrrrr Geräusch. Nicht wirklich so sehr laut wie das quietschen, aber doch deutlich zu hören. Das macht sie vom ersten Tag an. Ist das normal, hat das nen Grund?! Ich weiss, daß das ein bisschen schwer ist ohne es gehört zu haben, aber vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee. Hatte vorher noch keine Scheibenbremse oder überhaupt ein MTB


----------



## bull0r (14. Februar 2011)

Meine Bremsen quietschen auch pervers, die hintere selbst wenn alles trocken ist. Innerorts schäme ich mich schon zu bremsen, weil man es hunderte Meter weiter noch hört... 


Und was deine vordere Bremse an geht, glaube weiss was du meinst. Meine Vermutung, minimaler Schlupf beim starken abbremsen wodurch die Stollen halt über den Boden "reiben", das Rad aber nicht blockiert. Ist aber nicht nur bei der Bremse, war beim Rad vom Kollegen auch.


----------



## chevi (15. Februar 2011)

entweder bremse mal reinigen, oft ist es nur der bremsstaub,
ansonsten ist fremdstoffe wie öl oder sonstiges auf den belegen dann ist aber die bremswirkung auch schlecht ,da hilft nurnoch belege tauschen.

die stroker ist trotzdem die schlechtere,auch wenn se zieht wie sau


----------



## cytrax (15. Februar 2011)

ich spare gerade auf das hier:

http://www.haggs.nu/catalog/images/Cube Acid_blau 09.jpg

ich war jetzt jahre mit der Bulls 7008 disc krücke unterwegs jetzt muss was anständiges her 

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## dusi__ (15. Februar 2011)

mit dem umstieg vom Bulls auf das Acid hast du eine sehr gute wahl getroffen (bzw. wirst du treffen ;-)) super bike um ins geschehen MTB einzusteigen und mehr zu verlangen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Februar 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> ich spare gerade auf das hier:http://www.haggs.nu/catalog/images/Cube Acid_blau 09.jpg


  2009er Modell? - wird es ein Gebrauchtkauf, oder gibt es das tatsächlich noch irgendwo als Schnäppchenangebot in neu


----------



## cytrax (15. Februar 2011)

nein sollte eigentlich ein neukauf werden^^
bin aber beim 10/11er auch nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Februar 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> nein sollte eigentlich ein neukauf werden^^
> bin aber beim 10/11er auch nicht abgeneigt


Naja das 2010er kam noch 699,- und dürfte jetzt so um die 550,- Euro noch aus dem Laden/Internet in neu zu haben sein.....das 2011er liegt mit 799,- da doch reichlich drüber, ohne erkennbaren Vorteil. 
Ist eben nur die Frage - ob Du Dich mit den Farbkombis anfreunden könntest. 
Diese rot/weiß zum Beispiel ist in meinen Augen nicht so frisch wie Dein 2009er.....
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a15741/acid.html
aber alles Geschmacks- und/oder Preisfrage.
Viel Spaß beim Schnäppchen machen & später mit dem Bike.
Kannst uns ja auf dem Laufenden halten - und evtl. später auch mal beim "zeigt her Eure Cubes" (oder auch hier) ein Foto posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (15. Februar 2011)

jau das rot weiß sieht einfach nur kriminell aus^^ bin da kein freund vom I-net kauf wenns um sowas geht. da geh ich lieber zum händler und schau mir die sache direkt an. preis is relativ bis 800 is fürn fortgeschrittenen anfänger glaub ich in ordnung. 

bin auch offen für tipps und konstruktive kritik


----------



## tobias-fire (18. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute, wollte auch mal was zum Acid sagen. Fahre das 2009er Modell und bin jetzt so um die 800km gefahren. Und das fast nur Wald ob befestigt oder unbefestigt. Öfters mal querfeldein über Wurzeltrails usw. Habe an dem Bike nichts verändert ausser mal ein anderer Lenker. Bin mit der Federgabel und den Bremsen voll zufrieden. Für einen Hobbybiker wie mich langt das allemal. Werde auch damit am Black Forest Ultra Bike mitfahren. Dann werde ich wissen ob es gut oder schlecht ist.


----------



## zippolino (19. Februar 2011)

tobias-fire schrieb:


> Hi Leute, wollte auch mal was zum Acid sagen. Fahre das 2009er Modell und bin jetzt so um die 800km gefahren. Und das fast nur Wald ob befestigt oder unbefestigt. Öfters mal querfeldein über Wurzeltrails usw. Habe an dem Bike nichts verändert ausser mal ein anderer Lenker. Bin mit der Federgabel und den Bremsen voll zufrieden. Für einen Hobbybiker wie mich langt das allemal. Werde auch damit am Black Forest Ultra Bike mitfahren. Dann werde ich wissen ob es gut oder schlecht ist.


oh bist du seit 2009 jetzt 800 km gefahren oder wie?


----------



## chevi (19. Februar 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> ich spare gerade auf das hier:
> 
> http://www.haggs.nu/catalog/images/Cube Acid_blau 09.jpg
> 
> ...



geil,wenn man das noch irgendwo kaufen könnte
leider gibt es das nichtmehr


----------



## tobias-fire (19. Februar 2011)

Die 800 km bekomme ich mit dem Tacho zusammen. Hab den nicht immer dran. Ich fahre ja auch nicht so oft deswegen langt das Bike für mich.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2011)

tobias-fire schrieb:


> Die 800 km bekomme ich mit dem Tacho zusammen. Hab den nicht immer dran. Ich fahre ja auch nicht so oft deswegen langt das Bike für mich.


Lass Dir doch kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden - es gibt hier keine Mindestkilometeranzahl im Forum. Manche fahren jeden Tag (zur Arbeit?) - andere fast jeden Tag (als Hobby) manche den ganzen Herbst/Winter nicht usw. 
Darum geht es doch hier aber gar nicht.....
Also poste fleißig weiter, Erfahrungen, geile Erlebnisse, Fragen, Antworten, Bilder usw. Darum geht es! Ansonsten noch viel Spaß mit Deinem ACID.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2011)

chevi schrieb:


> geil,wenn man das noch irgendwo kaufen könnte
> leider gibt es das nichtmehr


Eine Alternative (für 799,- - kostet das aktuelle ACID auch!) wäre mal wieder das hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a37848/ltd-pro-sondermodell-blue-fox.html
Immer mal wieder als Tagesartikel - sonst auch etwas teuerer.
Aber käme an die Optik allemal ran - und wäre gleich besser ausgestattet um evtl. Nachbauten gleich vorzubeugen.


----------



## chevi (20. Februar 2011)

nicht schlecht für 799,-
der rahmen ist aber nicht so meins


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2011)

chevi schrieb:


> ...der rahmen ist aber nicht so meins


 Kann man nix machen.... Aber schade eigentlich, dass ich kein Bike brauch....bzw. mein schwarzes LTD für 999,- gekauft habe, bei schlechterer Austattung.  Aber so ist das Leben - "Hart aber ungerecht!"  Aber wer jetzt sucht......isses wirklich lecker Ding....


----------



## woozy_ef (20. Februar 2011)

Guten Nachmittag liebe Cube Gemeinde!

Nach 2 Wochen Einlesezeit wird es langsam mal Zeit mich vorzustellen:

Ich bin Marc, 19 Jahre jung und komme aus dem wunderschönen Erfurt.
Nach knapp 2 Jahren ohne Rad, GT Avalanche und Centurion BF 800 wurden beide geklaut, dachte ich mir Anfang diesen Jahres das mal wieder ein neues her muss. Zum Glück hab ich bei meinem Fahrradhändler des Vertrauens das wunderschöne '10er Acid zu einem guten Preis bekommen. 
Leider hat mich eine schwere Schulterverletzung Ende Januar aus der Bahn geworfen, deswegen muss das arme Acid noch bis April auf die erste Spritztour warten
Und da ich bis dahin reichlich Freizeit habe dachte ich mir, das ich das Forum mit meiner Anwesenheit ein wenig beglücken werde


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2011)

woozy_ef schrieb:


> Und da ich bis dahin reichlich Freizeit habe dachte ich mir, das ich das Forum mit meiner Anwesenheit ein wenig beglücken werde


  Gute Entscheidung, gute Besserung & herzlich Willkommen! Für schöne Bikes gibt es auch noch den "zeigt her Eure Cubes" Thread - mittlerweile schon Teil 3.


----------



## chrisss86 (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich versuche grade meine starre Gabel (Dart 3  ) auszubauen. Nach dem ich den Vorbau oben entfernt habe ist es nicht möglich die Gabel einfach heraus zu ziehen. Es muss da irgend einen Trick geben, vllt kann mir ja einer von euch weiterhelfen.

Hier sieht man die Gabel am unteren Steuersatz (minimaler Spalt) 






Und hier noch mal oben :






Vielleicht hab ich was vergessen abzubauen?!

Sorry wegen der Bilder aber habe nur ne Handy Cam hier.

Danke schonmal!!


----------



## ThomasAC (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe meine Dart3 aus dem Acid damals nach folgender Anleitung ausgebaut: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...e-die-federgabel-an-ihrem-bike.490982.2.htm#1


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Februar 2011)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich was vergessen abzubauen?!


Nee - die eben von ThomasAC gepostete Anleitung zeigt es sehr schön...


----------



## chrisss86 (22. Februar 2011)

Mh ich bin jetzt sozusagen bei Schritt 4: Gabel austreiben. Hab da schon ordentlich drauf gezimmert mit einem Gummihammer, aber da rührt sich irgendwie nichts. Kann man da auch nichts kaputt hämmern? Vielleicht muss ich noch mit mehr schmackes draufzimmern.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Februar 2011)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss ich noch mit mehr schmackes draufzimmern.


Da steht vorsichtig.... Aber Gummihammer kann nicht so viel Schaden anrichten.....aber volle Pulle ist auch nicht die feine Art. Versuch es noch mal mit etwas mehr schmackes....aber nicht, als wenn Du "Hau den Lukas" spielst. Ansonsten mal in den Cube Talk wechseln, da gibt es ein paar erfahrene Schrauber/Wartungsfreaks. Diese Jungs da sind taff  und bauen alles auseinander und wieder zusammen...
Gibt auch relativ schnelle Antworten, da sich dort nicht nur die ACID- Fraktion trifft. 
Setz doch einfach dort einen Link nach hier.....dann brauchts nicht viel nochmaligen an Worten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisss86 (22. Februar 2011)

Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Antworten. Hatte es auch in TechTalk Forum eingestellt. Allerdings sagen die mir auch nur, dass die Gabel eigentlich locker leicht rausgleiten sollte, bzw. ich sie mit nem Hammer raushauen soll.


----------



## ThomasAC (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hab noch, um die Gabel zu lockern, ein Stück Holz oben auf den Gabelschaft gelegt und darauf mit dem Hammer geschlagen. Das gibt keine Schäden am Metall, wenn der Gummihammer nicht zur Hand ist.


----------



## chrisss86 (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hab es neben dem Gummihammer auch mit einem normalen Hammer + Stück Holz probiert - klappt aber auch nicht ^^


----------



## Deleted 202002 (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
habe mal eine Frage bzgl des Cube Acid Rahmen Modell 2011.
Ist dieser eigentlich auch Double Butted ?
Auf der Hersteller Seite steht davon nichts bein manchen Online Händlern schon. Was ist nun richtig ?
Und was hat Double Butted für Vorteile ? ist das nur weniger gewicht oder bedeutet dies auch das es dann ein stabilerer Rahmen ist..?
Fragen über Fragen man will ja schlauer werden 
Danke schonmal für antworten.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Februar 2011)

S677 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe mal eine Frage bzgl des Cube Acid Rahmen Modell 2011.
> Danke schonmal für antworten.


 
Frage 1: Denke nein - glaube ist erst ab LTD 
Frage 2: Schau mal hier.
http://www.mtb-forum.eu/was-bedeutet-%84double-butted-t-6674-1.html


----------



## RSV (25. Februar 2011)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> Ich hab es neben dem Gummihammer auch mit einem normalen Hammer + Stück Holz probiert - klappt aber auch nicht ^^



Mit einem Hammer?

Oben im Steuersatz ist ein kleiner konischer Ring, der die Gabel festhält.
Wenn man den nach oben fummelt, fällt die Gabel ganz locker nach unten.

Zumindest bei dem FSA Steuersatz bei meinem ACID 2009 ist das so.


----------



## RSV (25. Februar 2011)

S677 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe mal eine Frage bzgl des Cube Acid Rahmen Modell 2011.
> Ist dieser eigentlich auch Double Butted ?
> Auf der Hersteller Seite steht davon nichts bein manchen Online Händlern schon. Was ist nun richtig ?
> ...



Im Zweifel sind die mit konifizierten Rohrsätzen gefertigten Rahmen eher nicht so stabil.
Es geht dabei um Gewichtsersparnis. Das Wettrennen um immer leichtere Rahmen führt leider teilweise zu Rahmen von MTBs die bei nicht üblicher Belastung bei Stürzen oder beim Aufprall kollabieren wie leere Getränkedosen.
Da sind etliche 199D-Mark Standardkaufhausfahrräder aus den 80ern stabiler.


----------



## Baumarktbomber (25. Februar 2011)

Das Acid hat einen triple butted Rahmen (siehe Cube Seite). Der Rahmen ist zwar für einen Alu Rahmen sackschwer (meiner wiegt mit Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz und Titanschrauben ca. 2 kg), allerdings hält er und wenn mans wie ich drauf anlegt, lässt sich ein Bike um die 10 kg aufbauen.


----------



## RSV (25. Februar 2011)

Baumarktbomber schrieb:


> Das Acid hat einen triple butted Rahmen (siehe Cube Seite).



Nein, da hast du falsch geguckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Februar 2011)

RSV schrieb:


> Nein, da hast du falsch geguckt!


Denke ich auch - bzw. ist auf manchen Seiten nicht stimmiges Zeugs abgedruckt.....allerdings auf der Cube-Seite sollte es stimmen.....
Tripple Butted sind dann eher die etwas preisintensiveren Modelle


----------



## Baumarktbomber (25. Februar 2011)

RSV schrieb:


> Nein, da hast du falsch geguckt!



stimmt, mein Fehler. Auf der Cube Seite steht "Alu Lite AMF 7005 RFR Geometrie".


----------



## florian18 (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Habe da mal eine frage unzwar spiele ich mit dem gedanken mein Acid zu verkaufen... gekauft wurde es am 4.8.2008 bislang bin ich aller höchstens 300 km damit gefahren.... Vorne gab es damals einen neue Scheibenbremse und hae dann auch gleich Schutzbleche und einen Ständer im wert von 51 euro montieren lassen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich dafür noch bekommen würde ? so ungefähr ?


----------



## markus182 (28. Februar 2011)

ich würde mal so auf +-300 tippen


----------



## florian18 (28. Februar 2011)

hm.. okay schade... das es doch so wenig ist.
Hatte eig. vor mir ein dirt bike zu holen.. wo ich dann eig. nix mehr drauf zahlen muss ( ntürlich gebraucht)


----------



## AcidTotti96 (2. März 2011)

Hallo Leutz!!!!! habe mal ne frage,habe mir die die Tage neue Reifen draufgezogen .....Racing Ralph Evo  26 + 2.25  /57 -559  ......hatte vorher immer 26 + 2.1 / 54 -559 drauf........hatte das Gefühl das die neuen ein hauch leichter aufzuziehen waren  meine sorge ist das der reifen vielleicht von der felge rutschen kann inner kurve oder so.....hat einer von euch auch die 26 +2.25 / 57-559 drauf????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (2. März 2011)

keine angst...die felgen gehen auch für 2,25er reifen...ist zwar nicht das optimum, aber es geht...
die neuen reifen gingen sicher leichter drauf, weil es faltreifen waren, und keine drahtreifen, wie die smart sams...


----------



## downhillboy (3. März 2011)

genau, die höheren modelle haben auf der zx 24 felge auch 2,25 reifen drauf. du kannst sogar bis zu 2.4 draufmachen und ischi hat recht faltreifen gehen besser drauf als drahtreifen


----------



## Baumarktbomber (8. März 2011)

Etwas wenig Fotos auf der letzten Seite, daher mein Acid in der 2011er Konfiguration. Über den Sinn sich einer solchen Umbauaktion (original ist nur noch der Rahmen) lässt sich natürlich streiten. Allerdings wollte ich schon immer das Acid in Richtung 10kg bringen (aktuell 10,2 kg) und ich kann mich nur schwer vom Rahmen trennen, da es mein erstes richtiges MTB war / ist.
So wie es jetzt dasteht, ist es ein topp Trainingrad.


----------



## RXT (9. März 2011)

Gerade das macht ja Spaß wenn man das bike nach und nach aufrüstet.
Ich habe meinem Acid jetzt aktuell eine XT-Kurbel gegönnt.
Mal schauen was als nächstes dran ist?


----------



## Just-in (9. März 2011)

Hey,

hab vor mein Acid nach und nach auch zu tunen wenn ich es hab.^^
Andere Mäntel, andere Griffe,Barends...
Freu mich schon ;D
Werde dann aufjeden Fall auch immermal Bilder einstellen.
Hat noch jeamdn anders Bilder von seinem Acid (getunt oder nicht)?


----------



## AnotherB0y (9. März 2011)

Hey,
Weiss jemand wo ich ein Cube Acid 2009 in der berühmten Farbe Blue Candy - White herbekomme ( neu ) ?
Oder wird das garnichtmehr gebaut?
 Ein Hersteller der es noch verkauft , wäre nicht schlecht..


----------



## RXT (9. März 2011)

AnotherB0y schrieb:


> Oder wird das garnicht mehr gebaut?



Häh?? Warum sollte Cube das 2009ner Modell noch bauen? Wir haben 2011!


----------



## chevi (11. März 2011)

lach, das kriegst nur noch gebraucht aber auch da nur selten
wüsste jemanden der seins verscheppert


----------



## arne1101 (11. März 2011)

Tach,

seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines 2011er Cube Acid in Grey 'n' Green. 
Die letzten 12 Jahre hatte ich nen Baumarkt Rad und mit dem Acid jetzt mein erstes richtiges MTB.

Wie man sieht ist alles Original.







Gruß
Arne


----------



## dusi__ (11. März 2011)

viel  spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisss86 (11. März 2011)

Wirklich schick die Farbkombination.

Viel Freude damit!


----------



## Plastekasper (11. März 2011)

Braucht noch jemand n Acid Modelljahr 2011 wie 3 Post über diesem gezeigt? Wenn ja, dann bitte in meinen Bikemarkt-Anzeigen schauen. Ich kauf mir jetzt doch n Fully.

Danke und Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Just-in (11. März 2011)

Hey,

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher gehe aber davon aus, dass ich mir das holen werde. 

gruß


----------



## markus182 (12. März 2011)

Ich will ja jetzt nicht der Buhmann sein aber 950 sind mMn doch nen bisschen viel für das Rad, auch wenn's ne Reba hat.
Kauf dir lieber das hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a37848/ltd-pro-sondermodell-blue-fox.html

Ist zwar nur nen Tagesangebot, stand jetzt aber schon ein Paar mal drin


----------



## Plastekasper (12. März 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt nicht der Buhmann sein aber 950 sind mMn doch nen bisschen viel für das Rad, auch wenn's ne Reba hat.
> Kauf dir lieber das hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a37848/ltd-pro-sondermodell-blue-fox.html
> ...



Is aber nich die feine Art anderen was schlecht zu reden... 
Ich hab ja auch geschrieben, dass der Preis verhandelbar ist, keiner sagt, dass ich auf den 950  bestehe.


----------



## markus182 (12. März 2011)

Ich will dein Rad ja gar nicht schlechtreden, um Gottes willen
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass deine Preisvorstellung etwas optimistisch ist
Vielleicht solltest du es mal bei Ebay als Sofortkaufen mit Preisvorschlagen versuchen. Musst das Rad halt nur richtig schön anpreisen, dann sind manche auch bereit, Preise deutlich über dem Marktwert zu bezahlen...


----------



## chevi (12. März 2011)

jup, der preis ist mal viel zu hoch -auch wenn es das 2011er ist ,und ne reba hat , -ist es in erster linie mal gebraucht.
und wer zahlt denn für ein gebrauchtes bike mehr als den neupreis,

die 'tunings' zahlt dir keiner, da es das  2011er is und ne reba hat kannst 500 bis 600  mal eher annehmen,
und wenn man gleich zum händler geht sich ein acid aussucht und es sich mit reba wünscht statt mit dart ,dann realisiert er auch das bestimmt für den selben preis ,und neu
oder was meinst du rechtfertigt diesen übertrieben hohen preis


----------



## tobias-fire (12. März 2011)

Hab mal eine Frage, kann ich in das acid eine 120mm Federgabel einbauen? Mommentan ist eine 100mm Federgabel drin. Habe eine gutes Angebot bekommen für ne 120mm Rock Shox Reba. Wollte deshalb mal fragen ob das so einfach geht bevor ich zuschlage.


----------



## Plastekasper (12. März 2011)

chevi schrieb:


> jup, der preis ist mal viel zu hoch -auch wenn es das 2011er ist ,und ne reba hat , -ist es in erster linie mal gebraucht.
> und wer zahlt denn für ein gebrauchtes bike mehr als den neupreis,
> 
> die 'tunings' zahlt dir keiner, da es das  2011er is und ne reba hat kannst 500 bis 600  mal eher annehmen,
> ...



Komm jetzt übertreibst aber n bissl ... Selbst 2010er gehen ohne Zusatzgeschichten für 600-650 weg. Die Gabel krieg ich einzeln für locker 160-170 los. So jetzt rechne mal zusammen. Bin ich mitm 2011er bei 800-850. Und ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass ich auf meinen Preis bestehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woozy_ef (12. März 2011)

600-650 für ein gebrauchtes 2010er? Bei H&S gabs das letzten Monat für 549 und selbst beim Händler für knapp über 600, komplett neu versteht sich


----------



## markus182 (12. März 2011)

@tobias-fire:
man kann die Gabel auf 100mm runtertraveln...
120mm gehen so nicht


----------



## tobias-fire (12. März 2011)

Na gut dann nehm ich die 100mm Reba. Das ist wohl besser.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. März 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> ...Und ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass ich auf meinen Preis bestehe.....


  ja das betonst Du nun schon zum 3. mal. Wenn Du das selbst so siehst - warum dann erst diese übertriebene Preisvorstellung  
Ist echt einfach too much - Gabel hin oder her.


----------



## Plastekasper (12. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ja das betonst Du nun schon zum 3. mal. Wenn Du das selbst so siehst - warum dann erst diese übertriebene Preisvorstellung
> Ist echt einfach too much - Gabel hin oder her.



Weil so nun mal Geschäfte laufen? Meinst du ich bin so blöd und schreib gleich meine Schmerzgrenze hin? Da wär ich ja Dresche wert... Und das ich ein Bike, für welches ich mal mit allem Sack und Pack mehr als 1100  bezahlt hab vor nich mal 6 Monaten und vielleicht 500 km Fahrstrecke, nicht für 600  verramsche, sollte wohl klar sein.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. März 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Weil so nun mal Geschäfte laufen? Meinst du ich bin so blöd und schreib gleich meine Schmerzgrenze hin?


 Sagst Du! Offensichtlich läuft es ja so nicht.  Blöd hin oder her - sachlich und realistisch sollte man schon bleiben .... und verramschen musst Du ja nix. Mir ging es ähnlich mit dem LTD. Im Frühjahr gekauft - im Herbst das AMS im Supi Gebot. Das LTD gab es nun auch schon neu für 799,- anstatt 999,- 
Blöd für mich.....aber wie Du schon sagst - unter 700,- für ein kaum gefahrenes Rad? Steht nun als Zweitrad jderzeit zur Verfügung bzw. bekommt im Winter die Spikes montiert. Viel Spaß bei Deinen weiteren Verkaufsversuchen bzw. mit dem Zweitbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastekasper (12. März 2011)

Mist, das wär dann mein Drittbike. Wo soll ich denn die ganzen Räder unterbringen, meine Frau hat schliesslich auch drei... Wird schon einer kaufen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. März 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Wird schon einer kaufen


 Yapp - ist ja auch ein gutes Bike.....


----------



## chevi (13. März 2011)

getrennt verkaufen lohnt dann wohl mehr, grobe 600 das bike und 150 die gabel = 750 .   was willst denn mehr?
ich mein ja bloss:  persönlich wüd ich es nichtmahl für 700 nehmen ,lieber neu der hunni mehr tut nicht so weh ,die gabel bleibt da zweitrangig, aber das is nur ein gedanke dazu,
getrennt sieht das schon anders aus ca. 600 für ein wenig genutztes 2011er is doch schon mal ein reiz, die gabel wirst auf jeden fall los für gutes geld.
das problem bei gebrauchtgabeln is aber meist die schaftlänge, daran scheitern oft die verkäufe, hoffe du hast auch paar spacer benutzt beim anbau und nicht soviel vom steuerrohr weggenommen. der rahmen braucht nehmlich nicht viel davon beim 2011er model, was bei vielen bikes des einsatzbereiches anders ist,

''Selbst 2010er gehen ohne Zusatzgeschichten für 600-650 weg''
siehe da: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15740/acid.html
->nagelneu vieleicht ,für max. 600 ,wenn man noch ein händler findet
muss aber auch sagen das der preisanstieg für 2011 bischen frech ist von cube, wenn die 2008 auch schon so teuer gewesen wären würd ich heut was anderes fahren(schwein gehabt), denn die werksausstattung is für den preis bissl wenig


----------



## Bocacanosa (13. März 2011)

Da ich mir fürs gröbere ein AMS Pro bestellt habe, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mein Acid "auf Straße" umzurüsten, da ich bis zum http://www.ruwer-hochwald-radweg.de/ nur 30 Meter habe. Und zum Ausdauer-Trainig is der prima...


Jetzt meine Frage:

Passen auf die serienmäßigen RFR ZX24 Felgen Die Kojak von Schwalbe in 2.00 auf die Felgen? http://www.bike24.net/p15489.html


Bzw.: Was wäre das schmalste was drauf passt???


----------



## downhillboy (13. März 2011)

ich glaube 2.0 sollten noch draufpassen. ist zwar nicht das optimum aber ich denke es sollte gehn. wenn nicht kannst du dir einfach 2.1 draufmachen die passen auf jeden fall.


----------



## arne1101 (14. März 2011)

So ... nachdem ich meine schlechte Kondition und das Hüftgold etwas die hiesigen Weinberge hochgejagt habe wage ich mal ein erstes Feedback zum Acid.

Die Federgabel is für meinen Geschmack etwas zu hart. Ich finde die "poldert" irgendwie. Ich weiß nicht ob sich da was einstellen lässt. Aber ich habe schon den Thread hier gefunden. Interessant finde ich auch die möglichkeit den Federweg auf 120mm zu erweitern. Vor allem weil's so einfach zu gehen scheint.

Meine Bremse am VR muss glaub entlüftet werden. Außerdem macht sie komische Geräusche. Deutlich schleifender und kratzender als am HR. Werd damit einfach mal zum Händler gehen.

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden und fange schon an den Westweg für den (Spät)Sommer zu planen. Allerdings brauch ich davor eindeutig noch nen paar Trainings-Weinberge.


----------



## Bocacanosa (14. März 2011)

downhillboy schrieb:


> ich glaube 2.0 sollten noch draufpassen. ist zwar nicht das optimum aber ich denke es sollte gehn. wenn nicht kannst du dir einfach 2.1 draufmachen die passen auf jeden fall.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Ich will aber *schmaler* werden von der Bereifung her.


----------



## Plastekasper (14. März 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Ich will aber *schmaler* werden von der Bereifung her.



Warum möchtest du schmalere Reifen drauf? Der Rollwiderstand wird bei breiteren Reifen geringer, siehe hier und anderen Quellen...
Oder gehts dir um die Handlichkeit?


----------



## Ischi (14. März 2011)

wie schmal die reifen sind, ist relativ egal, auch 1,5" sollten drauf gehen...



> Warum möchtest du schmalere Reifen drauf? Der Rollwiderstand wird bei breiteren Reifen geringer, siehe hier und anderen Quellen...
> Oder gehts dir um die Handlichkeit?



das mit dem rollwiderstand stimmt abseits der straße, aber auf der aalglatten straße, ist schmaler und viel luftdruck besser...falls man das will


----------



## Bocacanosa (14. März 2011)

Ischi schrieb:


> das mit dem rollwiderstand stimmt abseits der straße, aber auf der aalglatten straße, ist schmaler und viel luftdruck besser...falls man das will



Unser o. g. Radweg ist noch sehr neu und in einem Top-Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (14. März 2011)

schön...aber warum man dann ein mountainbike und kein trekking-rad hat, frag ich jetzt lieber mal nicht


----------



## Bocacanosa (14. März 2011)

Doch doch, frag ruhig.

Bzw. antworte ich schonmal:

Ich bin letztes Jahr nach 13 Jahren ohne Fahrrad mit meinem Acid wieder eingestiegen.

Ich habe ziemlich schnell festgestellt, dass das fahren genau so Spaß macht wie früher. Hab dann für fahren mit dem Rauchen aufgehört! *stolzaufmichbin*

Jedoch ist das Acid nicht so das wahre für die Trails und so die wir hier haben. Nun habe ich mir ein AMS 125 bestellt. Und da ich bei einem Verkauf des Acid zu viel Verlust machen würde, will ich darauf Kojaks o. ä. machen um aufm vorhandenen Radweg Kilometer zu schrubben und evtl. zur Arbeit fahren (48 km).

Is billiger wie ein Trekking-Bike zu kaufen... 



Ich hoffe, Du kannst meine wirren Gedanken verstehen...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. März 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich habe ziemlich schnell festgestellt, dass das fahren genau so Spaß macht wie früher. Hab dann für fahren mit dem Rauchen aufgehört! *stolzaufmichbin*
> Ich hoffe, Du kannst meine wirren Gedanken verstehen...


1. Zu Recht stolz auf Dich sein dürfen  2 gut gemachte Sachen...
2. Dem Grundgedanken kann ich folgen, nur warum fährst Du nicht einfach mit dem ACID zur Arbeit oder auf besagtem Radweg. Der Trainingseffekt ist besser - und Du könntest bei Lust und Laune mal Abseits......und mal ehrlich, wenn Dir der Rollwiderstand soooo wichtig ist, hole Dir ein RR. Sonst machen es die eingesparten 4-7 Minuten zur Arbeit doch auch nicht - oder?

Dein Grundsätzlicher Gedanke (das ACID als Zweitbike zu nutzen) ist mir ja so was von bekannt.


----------



## arne1101 (14. März 2011)

Ahoi nochmal.

Spricht was dagegen die Dart 3 auf 120mm zu erweitern (mit dem Spring/Spacer Kit)? Oder ist der Rahmen dafür nicht ausgelegt?

Merci und Gruß
Arne


----------



## Ischi (14. März 2011)

Spricht was dagegen die Dart 3 auf 120mm zu erweitern (mit dem Spring/Spacer Kit)? Oder ist der Rahmen dafür nicht ausgelegt?

-du verlierst die Garantie, gehen würde es schon, wenn du nicht zu schwer bist (aber optimal ist was anderes)
-nächstes Problem, die bei den Ersatzfedern enthaltenen Spacer ändern nichts am Federweg, keine Ahnung wie das damit gehen soll


----------



## arne1101 (14. März 2011)

Garantie würd ich jetzt nicht gleich verlieren wollen. Dann lass ichs es wohl erstmal.


----------



## downhillboy (16. März 2011)

ne du lass mal 100mm sollten ausreichen. 120mm am acid ist totaler unsinn, die wirst du eh niemals ausfahren können und auserdem hast du das bike doch ganz neu wenn ich mich nicht irre  du solltest es erstmals richtig einfahren und so ab 500-1000 km kannste mal nach ner neuen gabel schaun. ich fahre die dart3 schon jetzt seit 2500 km und bin mit 100 mm bisher immer gut zurecht gekommen. ich geb dir noch eien tipp: bevor du so viel geld in ne gabel investierst spare es einfach für noch ein bike mit fullsuspention.  Gruß Moritz


----------



## coldberg (20. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte mein Cube Acid verkaufen Baujahr 2007 mit federgabel Reba SL 100mm, 
preis 400 euro ist das ok?


----------



## downhillboy (20. März 2011)

ja ich denke schon wenn alles am rad intackt ist schaltung kette, reifen etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevi (20. März 2011)

hast ein picture vom 2007er ?


----------



## QBE84 (22. März 2011)

Hier mein 2011 Acid in Black / White
habs seit nem guten Monat


----------



## RXT (23. März 2011)

Sieht gut aus!
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## arne1101 (23. März 2011)

Sehr schön!

Kannst ja mal berichten was du von der Gabel hältst. Hab nen bisschen an den Vorspannung geschraubt, aber ich finde sie poldert zu sehr auf leicht unebenen Grund und ist recht hart. In etwas schwereren Gelände war ich dann doch positiv überrascht. Aber auf Schotter ists irgendwie nicht so ideal.


----------



## QBE84 (23. März 2011)

Hi,

ich muss sagen die Gabel ist sicherlich nicht die Beste, für den Preis  aber ok. Ich wiege ca. 65kg und die Gabel spricht nicht sonderlich  feinfühlig an, soll heissen bei leichtem Gelände wie du schon sagtest  Schotterwege etc. merkt man sie kaum in groberem Gelände macht sich die  Gabel da eher bemerkbar. Alzu viel kann man da aber auch nicht erwarten  da die Gabel halt im unteren Preis Segment aufgestellt ist, dafür finde  ich ist sie aber brauchbar.

Allerdings habe ich auch wenn das Rad grad mal ein Monat alt ist mit dem  Gedanken gespielt mal auf eine Rebe o.ä. zu wechseln das steht aber  nicht sofort an, da man auch mit der Gabel gute Touren sowie auch Trails  fahren kann, kurz gesagt sie verdirbt mir nicht den Spaß an dem Rad und  am biken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, macht Spaß damit auf Tour  zu sein und auch Trails machen mit dem Bike Spaß, auch wenn es dafür  bessere Bikes gibt aber gut, man kann immer mehr ausgeben.
Wie sieht es bei deinem 2011er Acid aus ? bist
du auch zufrieden ?

Greets


----------



## QBE84 (23. März 2011)

Hi,

ich muss sagen die Gabel ist sicherlich nicht die Beste, für den Preis aber ok. Ich wiege ca. 65kg und die Gabel spricht nicht sonderlich feinfühlig an, soll heissen bei leichtem Gelände wie du schon sagtest Schotterwege etc. merkt man sie kaum in groberem Gelände macht sich die Gabel da eher bemerkbar. Alzu viel kann man da aber auch nicht erwarten da die Gabel halt im unteren Preis Segment aufgestellt ist, dafür finde ich ist sie aber brauchbar.

Allerdings habe ich auch wenn das Rad grad mal ein Monat alt ist mit dem Gedanken gespielt mal auf eine Rebe o.ä. zu wechseln das steht aber nicht sofort an, da man auch mit der Gabel gute Touren sowie auch Trails fahren kann, kurz gesagt sie verdirbt mir nicht den Spaß an dem Rad und am biken 
Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, macht Spaß damit auf Tour zu sein und auch Trails machen mit dem Bike Spaß, auch wenn es dafür bessere Bikes gibt aber gut, man kann immer mehr ausgeben.
Wie sieht es bei deinem 2011er Acid aus ? bist
du auch zufrieden ?

Greets

ähm.. sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1101 (23. März 2011)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden.  Habs ja noch ganz frisch und bin auch erst ca. 150km damit gefahren. Aber wie du schon sagst, man kann immer mehr ausgeben. 

Ich denke für die Preislage ists echt top.


----------



## QBE84 (23. März 2011)

ich dürfte jetzt auch ca. 200km runter haben, hab noch keinen Tacho drauf..
Setz doch auch mal Bild rein


----------



## arne1101 (23. März 2011)

Hatte ich bereit. Ist aber schon ne Seite vor gerückt im Thread.



arne1101 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines 2011er Cube Acid in Grey 'n' Green.
> Die letzten 12 Jahre hatte ich nen Baumarkt Rad und mit dem Acid jetzt mein erstes richtiges MTB.
> ...


----------



## In-Nomine (25. März 2011)

Servus

Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle Shimano Bremsen Mitleidenden ... Ich hab ja nun schon mal im Forum den ein oder anderen Beitrag gelesen zu dieser "überaus" tollen Bremse...

Nun mal eine Frage an die Community ...

Was würdet Ihr machen wenn Ihr mit der Bremsleistung der Shimano nicht zufrieden seid ?

a) Hinten ne neue Bremse von XX ?
b) Hinten ne neue Bremse von XX mit 180mm ?
c) vorne und hinten ne neue Bremse von XX  in 180 / 160 ??
d) vorne und hinten ne neue Bremse von XX in 180 / 180 ??

Wer bzw Was könne XX sein ?

Was würdet Ihr machen oder was habt Ihr gemacht ?

Greez
Stefan


----------



## q_big (25. März 2011)

Shimano Deore, SLX oder XT. Vorne wie hinten.
Die Deore sollte in etwa gleichwertig, vielleicht minimal besser bremsen als die Hayes (edit: du hast ja Shimano, also wird die Deore für dich der Preis Leistungstipp mit guter Leistung), ist dafür aber ne Sorglosbremse. SLX oder XT bremsen um einiges besser und sind ebenfalls super sorglos.

Würde im gleichen Umfang aber zumindest auch mit ner neuen Gabel liebäugeln (die Dart find ich prinzipiell nicht schlecht, aber wird der größte Schwachpunkt am Bike wenn du neue Bremsen hast. So lässt sie z.B. nur 160mm Scheiben zu und ist schwer).


----------



## Ischi (25. März 2011)

was macht die Bremse für dich den so schlecht?
Schau erstmal nach, ob die Belege runter sind. Neue, bessere Beläge (Kool Stop, Switz-Stop, etc.) können die Bremsleistung auch verbessern. Das kommt vielleicht erstmal billiger. Größere Scheiben fallen ja aus.


----------



## domi79 (27. März 2011)




----------



## zippolino (27. März 2011)

schick ! sieht ja alles so neu aus... obwohl der rahmen ja von 2009 ist...


----------



## Just-in (27. März 2011)

Wow, super geile Farbe!
Weiße Pedale weiße Bremsschläuche,geile Mäntel.GEIL 
Nur der Schriftzug der RST hätte blau sein müssen dann wär alles perfekt.


----------



## domi79 (27. März 2011)

ist alles neu gekauft. bis auf schaltwerk, umwerfer, schalthebel,vorbau,und zu guter letzt der sattel   Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domi79 (27. März 2011)

Just-in schrieb:


> Wow, super geile Farbe!
> Weiße Pedale weiße Bremsschläuche,geile Mäntel.GEIL
> Nur der Schriftzug der RST hätte blau sein müssen dann wär alles perfekt.



das bekomme ich auch noch hin. ich mach aus standart bikes mein eigenes stück. nur der rahmen muss passen. und das macht es beim 09er acid


----------



## domi79 (27. März 2011)

zippolino schrieb:


> schick ! sieht ja alles so neu aus... obwohl der rahmen ja von 2009 ist...



ist alles neu gekauft. bis auf schaltwerk, umwerfer, schalthebel,vorbau,und zu guter letzt der sattel  Danke.


----------



## Just-in (27. März 2011)

Poste mal ein paar Bilder mehr!
Wenn du unterwegs bist unso oder von anderen ANsichten damit die ersetzten Sachen mal ordentlich zum Vorschein kommen


----------



## arne1101 (28. März 2011)

Das Bild geht leider nicht mehr. Würde es auch gern bewudnern


----------



## domi79 (28. März 2011)

arne1101 schrieb:


> Das Bild geht leider nicht mehr. Würde es auch gern bewudnern


----------



## frankowitsch (29. März 2011)

@domi: Sieht echt scharf aus  hab auch nen 09er Acid aber das sieht wesentlich schäbiger aus mittlerweile! Chapeau.

Nur eine Frage hätte ich doch: ist der Nic in 2.1 " oder hast du einen größeren drauf bekommen ?


----------



## In-Nomine (29. März 2011)

Hi 

@ g_big
Danke für den Tipp, die Gabel ist schon lange keine Dart3 mehr ... die wurde mal gegen eine Reba getauscht ;-)

Mit der Bremse vorn hab ich keine Probleme, nur hinten, daher auch die Frage nach einer Umfangvergrößerung ... 

@Ischi
Naja wenn eine Bremse nicht Bremst (hinten) dann ist das für mich ein Idikator die Funktion zu bemängeln.
Das Thema mit den Belägen hab ich schon durch... hat nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht ...


----------



## arne1101 (5. April 2011)

Auf der letztzen Tour hat mich dann nach und nach die Vorderbremse verlassen (nach insgesamt ca. 300km). War gestern beim Händler. Schuld war der Bremshebel, die Schraube zum einstellen hat sich gelockert und war auch extrem leichtgänig. Etwas Loctite solls jetzt richten, hoffentlich hälts.


----------



## Packo84 (6. April 2011)

Hallo Leute 
Ich habe mir vor 2 Monaten das Cube Acid Modell 2010 in der Farbe Rot/Weiß gekauft. Nach der letzten Tour habe ich auch Probleme mit meiner Bremse vorne. Der Händler meinte das meine Klötze runter sind was ich mir nach 293Km nicht vorstellen kann. Habe die Bremsenbeläge ausgebaut und sie waren Glasig. Habe die Beläge angeschliffen bis die Beläge nicht mehr geglänzt haben. Das Problem ist immer noch da die vorderbremse packt immer noch nicht richtig und Rutscht durch. Könnte mir einer mal ein Tip geben was das Problem noch sein könnte ??? 

MFG
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_big (6. April 2011)

Wenn es sich um die Hayes Stroker handelt ist das soweit erstmal normal, die hat zwar ausreichende Bremsleistungen und setzt sich von V-Brakes ab, aber je nach Fahrergewicht nicht genug Biss um mal das Hinterrad steigen zu lassen. Das ist auch nicht vergleichbar mit der Hinterradbremse, da die Hinterradbremse nur etwa 20% bringen muß und damit dann immer blockiert, wärend es vorne die restlichen 80% sind.


----------



## Packo84 (6. April 2011)

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort @ g Big
Fände ich aber schade wenn das eine " NORMALE " Bremsleistung sein soll wenn ich überlege was die für einen Biss am Anfang hatte und was die Bremse jetzt für eine Leistung hat sind das schon Welten dazwischen.


----------



## q_big (6. April 2011)

Wenn die Bremsleistung merklich schlechter ist als Anfangs ist das nicht okay,- kann aber daran liegen das sie erst wieder eingebremst werden müssen nachdem man sie geschliffen hat.
Eventuell mal Kunstharzbeläge ausprobieren, die sollten vorallem auch leiser sein.


----------



## Packo84 (6. April 2011)

Dann werde ich die Bremsen mal wieder einfahren und mal gucken was dann passiert. Wenn das dann auch nicht den gewünschten erfolgt bringt werde ich die Klötze wechseln.


----------



## acid89 (6. April 2011)

Die Bremskraft meiner Hayes Stroker ist zwar soweit in Ordnung, allerdings nervt mich das quietschen, wenn sie nass wird. Anfangs hatte ich noch gehofft, dass das mit der Zeit mal nachlässt, allerdings bin ich nun schon über 1000Km gefahren und es hat sich leider nichts gebessert  Habt ihr da eine erfolgversprechende Idee?


----------



## q_big (6. April 2011)

Quitschen bei Nässe ist IMHO völlig normal, auch wenn die Hayes wirklich sau laut ist. Würde da auch mal mit anderen Belägen experimentieren. Ganz weg bekommt man es aber definitiv nicht, nur leiser. Ich will Kunstharzbeläge jetzt nicht hochloben und da sollte jeder seine eigene Erfahrung machen, imho sind die jedoch problemloser, vorallem was Bremsgeräusche angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Packo84 (6. April 2011)

Ich werde mich mal schlau machen über die Kunstharzbeläge!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. April 2011)

Packo84 schrieb:


> ...vorderbremse packt immer noch nicht richtig und Rutscht durch. Könnte mir einer mal ein Tip geben was das Problem noch sein könnte ???


Mal die Scheibe richtig mit Bremsenreiniger oder Aceton etc. gereinigt?
Die ersten Beläge waren doch auch nicht grundlos glasig. Kann noch vom Händler sein - oder mal was mit Brunox oder WD 40 gesprüht?
Jedefalls geht es sehr schnell ........ würde ich wenn nicht schon getan unbedingt machen.


----------



## Packo84 (6. April 2011)

Ja die Bremsscheiben sind gereinigt worden und das Problem ist immer da.


----------



## rubin-rubiny (6. April 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde 
Wolte mal fragen ob ich bei mein Acid ein Reifen mit der größe 26x 2,25 
rauf machen kann oder doch lieber ein 26x2,10 

Mfg.Uwe


----------



## acid89 (7. April 2011)

rubin-rubiny schrieb:


> Wolte mal fragen ob ich bei mein Acid ein Reifen mit der größe 26x 2,25
> rauf machen kann oder doch lieber ein 26x2,10



Das geht problemlos, habe bei mir auch 2,25er drauf


----------



## Packo84 (7. April 2011)

Ja das mit dem Reifen sollte kein Problem sein habe. Ich werde auch meine Smart Sam runter machen und auf Nobby Nic umsatteln. Nur noch breiter würde ich nicht geht als 2.25.


----------



## downhillboy (7. April 2011)

glaub du kannst auch 2.4 draufziehen dann wirds aber auch grenzwertig. 2.25 ist aber die beste lösung, fahr ich auch ..einfach super^^


----------



## Packo84 (7. April 2011)

Es gibt bestimmt Leute die es versucht haben einen noch breiteren drauf zu machen


----------



## rubin-rubiny (7. April 2011)

Hallo gemeinde
Danke für die schnelle antworten dann werde ich mal 26x2.25 bestellen

Mfg.Uwe


----------



## domi79 (7. April 2011)

frankowitsch schrieb:


> @domi: Sieht echt scharf aus  hab auch nen 09er Acid aber das sieht wesentlich schäbiger aus mittlerweile! Chapeau.
> 
> Nur eine Frage hätte ich doch: ist der Nic in 2.1 " oder hast du einen größeren drauf bekommen ?



der Nic ist in 2.1. 2.25 wird ganz schön eng :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lasabur (10. April 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu dem Schlauch, im cube acid 2011 ist ja ein schlauch mit der bezeichnung av14 drin, jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen, ob ich da auch einen Schlauch mit der größe 26 x 2.25 mit der Bezeichnung av13 rein machen kann?


----------



## Ischi (11. April 2011)

> Ich hab mal eine Frage zu dem Schlauch, im cube acid 2011 ist ja ein  schlauch mit der bezeichnung av14 drin, jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen, ob  ich da auch einen Schlauch mit der größe 26 x 2.25 mit der Bezeichnung  av13 rein machen kann?



ja, der av13 ist der ganz normale Schwalbe Schlauch, in der Größe passt der auch. Sicher das da ein av14 drin ist, das ist der doch light Schlauch, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## acid89 (11. April 2011)

Habe bei mir auch den AV13 drin


----------



## arne1101 (13. April 2011)

Mir is grad aufgefallen das die Bremsleitung vom VR an Tauchrohr der Gabel schleift. Is das bei euch (2011er modell) auch so? Muss ich mal sehen och ich das mit Kabelbinder bissi ordentlicher bekomm.


----------



## mtb46 (15. April 2011)

Guten Tag,
ich will die Federgabel austauschen. Noch habe ich die Dart3 dran. Bei den ganzen Angeboten lese ich oft "Gabelschaft gekürzt". Kann mir jemand erklären was das bedeutet und welche Gabelschaftlänge soll ich nehmen? Habe ein 20" Acid.

Danke


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. April 2011)

mtb46 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich will die Federgabel austauschen. Noch habe ich die Dart3 dran. Bei den ganzen Angeboten lese ich oft "Gabelschaft gekürzt". Kann mir jemand erklären was das bedeutet und welche Gabelschaftlänge soll ich nehmen? Habe ein 20" Acid.


  Letzteres kann man nicht einfach so festlegen.....da ist messen angesagt!
Zu lang kann man selber kürzen (lassen) - zu kurz ist Fehlkauf! 
Aber lies doch einfach erst mal ein paar Beiträge hier quer - das erklärt dann schon einiges, besonders der letzte Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469004

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280410

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/mtb-aufbau-im-steuerrohr-t-5495-1.html

Wenn es dann noch Fragen gibt - ab in den Technik- Thread. 
LG Spuri


----------



## mtb46 (16. April 2011)

Vielen Dank 

Gibt es denn nicht evtl. eine Tabelle wo steht, welche Gabelschaftlänge in meinem Rad verbaut ist? Wäre als Anhaltspunkt hilfreich...


----------



## markus182 (16. April 2011)

mess doch einfach nach!
Man kanns aber auch echt kompliziert machen


----------



## acid89 (18. April 2011)

Ich suche momentan alternative Bremsbeläge für meine _Stroker Ryde_. Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt nicht viel gefunden. Auch von Kool Stop scheint es keine passenden für die _Stroker Ryde_ zu geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (18. April 2011)

http://www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/kool-stop-bremsbelag-d260-hayes-stroker-ryde

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...p-Hayes-Stroker-Ryde-Bremsbelaege::23131.html

nach 2min googln...keine Ahnung ob das gute Preise sind und ob die Shops gut sind (Bike-Mailorder ja), aber damit du weißt wie die heißen und aussehen.


----------



## acid89 (18. April 2011)

Merkwürdig, dass es die Kool Stop Beläge für die Stroker Ryde nur bei einem Shop gibt 

Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit den Belägen von Swiss Stop machen können? 

Vorwiegend geht es mir ja um die Geräuschreduzierung bei Nässe


----------



## Ischi (18. April 2011)

acid89 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit den Belägen von Swiss Stop machen können?
> 
> Vorwiegend geht es mir ja um die Geräuschreduzierung bei Nässe



Meine Freundin fährt die swiss stop. Bremskraft ist wohl ungefähr die selbe. Aber das Quitschen bei Nässe (und auch wenns trocken ist) hat sich deutlich reduziert.


----------



## acid89 (18. April 2011)

Das sind doch gute Nachrichten 
Danke dir!


----------



## Packo84 (18. April 2011)

Hallo Acid89
Ich könnte dir auch noch Beläge von Swiss Stop empfehlen die sollen auch net schlecht sein habe ich mir mal sagen lassen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k610/a11369/disc-brake-pads-hayes-disc-23.html?mfid=528


----------



## mtblukas (18. April 2011)

@acid89: Hast du eine rot eloxierte Sattelklemme an deinem bike?

Weil ich wollt mir ein AMS Rahmen in genau dieser Farbe hollen. Weil ich aber noch rot eloxierte parts da habe wollte ich halt wissen ob das farblich passt  

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (18. April 2011)

@mtblukas: Ja, es handelt sich um eine rote Hope Sattelklemme.


----------



## mtblukas (18. April 2011)

acid89 schrieb:


> @mtblukas: Ja, es handelt sich um eine rote Hope Sattelklemme.



hast du noch mehr eloxierte parts?

Wenn ja passt das eloxierte gut zum "normalen" rot.

Echt vielen Dank.


----------



## acid89 (18. April 2011)

Nur noch rote Lenkerstopfen.


----------



## mtblukas (18. April 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## tobias-fire (19. April 2011)

Hi Leute wollte mal Bilder von meiner neuen Federgabel zeigen, die ich in meinem Acid habe. Aber ich kann keine Bilder mehr anhängen. Hat jemand auch Probleme? Und das mit den großen Bildern im Antwortfenster klappt bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## acid89 (19. April 2011)

Hey liebe Acid-Freunde, 

ich suche einen weißen Steuersatz, der zum 2010er Modell kompatibel ist. 

Ich habe bis jetzt nur als Anhaltspunkt, dass am Acid ein semiintegrierter Steuersatz verbaut ist. Leider kenne ich mich mit Steuersätzen nicht wirklich aus und hoffe auf euer Fachwissen. 

Wäre dieser eventuell geeignet?  



_Gruß acid89_


----------



## markus182 (19. April 2011)

Du musst keinen semiintegrierten Steuersatz nehmen
Der würde aber denk ich passen!
Haste dir nen Rahmen gekauft oder warum suchst du nen Neuen?


----------



## acid89 (19. April 2011)

Nein, aber ich habe Lenker und Vorbau getauscht (beide weiß). Und nun ist der Steuersatz dran, da es sonst komisch aussieht, wenn zwischen Vorbau und Rahmen das schwarz durchguckt


----------



## markus182 (19. April 2011)

Achso
Haste den alten denn schon "ausgebaut"?


----------



## acid89 (19. April 2011)

Nein, noch nicht. Wieso fragst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (19. April 2011)

Weil das glaub ich auch nicht so ganz leicht geht. Habs selber noch nicht gemacht. Du musst die Schalen aber soweit ich weiß mit nem Rohr oder Besenstiel ausschlagen...


----------



## acid89 (19. April 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, würde es in meinem Fall ausreichen, wenn ich mir einen weißen Spacer besorge....


----------



## markus182 (19. April 2011)

Das wäre natürlich wesentlich einfacher und billiger


----------



## lasabur (19. April 2011)

Irgendwie schleift meine VR-Bremse leicht, also nicht kontinuierlich durchgehend, sondern immer in intervallen, als ob nur an einer bestimmten Stelle der Bremsbelag mit der Bremsscheibe Kontakt hat. Am Anfang ging das noch für eine weile weg, nachdem ich ein- bis zweimal fest gebremst habe, aber kam dann immer wieder, und jetzt schleift es dauernd so intervallartig. Weiß da jemand abhilfe? Noch zur Ergänzung, das Fahrrad ist noch neu, aber hab mit dem schon etwas mehr als 300km gefahren bin, allerdings hab ich jetzt auch nicht die klassische einbremsvariante durchgeführt...


----------



## markus182 (20. April 2011)

Zu 99% hat die Bremsscheibe nen Schlag. Musst das rad mal hochheben und das Laufrad drehen. Wenn du dann die beiden Spalte an der bremse links und rechts von der Bremsscheibe beobachtest, solltest du das sehen


----------



## lasabur (20. April 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> Zu 99% hat die Bremsscheibe nen Schlag. Musst das rad mal hochheben und das Laufrad drehen. Wenn du dann die beiden Spalte an der bremse links und rechts von der Bremsscheibe beobachtest, solltest du das sehen


Wie kommt der da so schnell rein, hatte bisher keinen starken Sturz, noch bin ich nur wenige Traums gefahren, und kann ich mit so nem Schlag in der Bremsscheibe erstmal problemlos weiterfahren?


----------



## lasabur (20. April 2011)

lasabur schrieb:


> Wie kommt der da so schnell rein, hatte bisher keinen starken Sturz, noch bin ich nur wenige Traums gefahren, und kann ich mit so nem Schlag in der Bremsscheibe erstmal problemlos weiterfahren?


Meinte natürlich "trails gefahren"...


----------



## markus182 (20. April 2011)

ja, das ist nicht weiter schlimm 
Du kannst versuchen die Bremsscheibe wieder gerade zu biegen, indem du an der Stelle, an der der Schlag ist, mit ner Zange ansetzt und leicht in die andere Richtung biegst. Wichtig ist, dass du das nicht zu stark machst, da die Scheibe sonst nen Schlag in die andere Richtung bekommt. Lieber immer nur nen bisschen und immer wieder kontrollieren, indem du das Laufrad drehst
Und leg am besten nen sauberen (fettfreien) Lappen zwischen Zange und Bremsscheibe, damit diese nicht verkratzt.
Hier ne mögliche Zange:


----------



## Stralsundbulli (20. April 2011)

Moin,

fahr seit einem Jahr ein 2010 Acid, mittlerweile mit folgenden Änderungen:

- Vorne 180er Scheibe für die Stroker Ryde (empfehlenswert, aber an der Dart3 nicht erlaubt!)
- Breiterer Lenker (Truvativ Hussefelt) in weiß
- längere Sattelstütze
- Cube Fritzz Griffe in rot elox.
- Crankbrothers Eggbeater
- 2011er SID RLT Dual Air (sehr geil!) in weiß
- Sattelstütze und Schnellspanner neu in rot eloc.
- Schaltwerksröllchen in rot elox.
- erst Schwalbe Furious Fred mittlerweile Rocket Ron Evo
- Demnächst noch Custum made Laufradsatz 1400 in rot elox.
Das Rad wiegt in der Konfiguration nur noch ca. 9,8kg, ich finde das ist schon richtig geil.

Bisher 1500km, incl. Touren am Feldberg, CC-Rennen, etc. alles ohnen Murren mitgemacht.

Bilder folgen demnächst, ich denke, die schwarz-weiß-rot Optik kann sich echt sehen lassen.

So long
LG
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bull0r (21. April 2011)

Was die schleifende Bremse angeht, einfach mal die beiden Schrauben vom Bremssattel leicht lösen, die Bremse anziehen und dabei die Schrauben auch anziehen. Hat bei mir geholfen. Die Bremsscheibe sollte danach logischerweise exakt im Zentrum vom Bremssattel sein... 

Gruß


----------



## domi79 (22. April 2011)

1


----------



## domi79 (22. April 2011)

das wäre wo dann schief gelaufen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. April 2011)

@domi79 -  bring das mal in die Reihe


----------



## domi79 (22. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @domi79 -  bring das mal in die Reihe



würd ich gern. leider kann ich diese antwort weder bearbeiten noch löschen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. April 2011)

domi79 schrieb:


> würd ich gern. leider kann ich diese antwort weder bearbeiten noch löschen


 Ach was - geht doch....alles wird Gut! Schöne Ostern!
Was hast Du eigentlich ursprünglich ausprobieren wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domi79 (22. April 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. April 2011)

domi79 schrieb:


> Foto


 Ach so - schöne Farbe, tolles Bike... 
Da hat man sich richtig Mühe gegeben mit Pedalen & Sattelstütze, Lenker, Aheadkappe, Bowdenzüge.......... usw.
Und sogar auf 2.25 umgerüstet ...... wie gesagt - einfach G**L !!!!!


----------



## chrisss86 (25. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Acid-Gemeinde.
Hier mal die neusten Bilder von meinem 2010er Acid











Neben der neuen Reba-Gabel habe ich auch neue Bremsen und konnte mich somit endlich von den Hayes Stroke Ryder verabschieden (die hintere Bremse hat gequitscht wie hulle!). Die neue Bremse ist eine Hayes Stroke Trail und eine großzügige Spende von Dusiio. (Danke noch mal  ).

Die neue Bremse quitscht zwar nicht so heftig wie die alte... aber ich krieg es leider nicht hin, dass die Scheiben nicht an den Belägen schleifen.

Wie auf diesen beiden Bildern zu sehen ist:

Bremse betätigt





Bremse nicht betätigt





Hab schon probiert die Bremse ab zu schrauben -> betätigen -> wieder fest schrauben. Aber dieser kleine Trick hat leider auch nicht geholfen, weil die Scheibe immer wieder an eine Backe gedrückt wird. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja einen Tipp für mich 

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## markus182 (25. April 2011)

Musste nach Augenmaß machen. Das mit dem Hebel ziehen und dann festschrauben klappt meistens nicht


----------



## domi79 (27. April 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## downhillboy (30. April 2011)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Acid-Gemeinde.
> betätigt
> 
> 
> ...


 
du musst den bremssattel neu zentrieren. dazu schraubst du den bremsattel ( befestigungsschrauben) soweit auf, dass er sich bewegen lässt. dann ziehst du die bremse an und schraubst den bremssattel wieder fest *ohne dabei den bremshebel loszulassen*. dann müsste die scheibe mittig laufen ohne schleifen und quietschen... bei mir hats geholfen und es heißt dass es in den meisten fällen hilft  ich hoffe ich konnte dir einen rat geben  gruß moritz


----------



## chrisss86 (1. Mai 2011)

downhillboy schrieb:


> du musst den bremssattel neu zentrieren. dazu schraubst du den bremsattel ( befestigungsschrauben) soweit auf, dass er sich bewegen lässt. dann ziehst du die bremse an und schraubst den bremssattel wieder fest *ohne dabei den bremshebel loszulassen*. dann müsste die scheibe mittig laufen ohne schleifen und quietschen... bei mir hats geholfen und es heißt dass es in den meisten fällen hilft  ich hoffe ich konnte dir einen rat geben  gruß moritz



Ja genau so hab ich das probiert... grade eben sogar noch mal ;-)
Aber es hilft leider nichts. Aber irgendwie ist das ja auch logisch, die Schrauben bringen den Bremssattel ja immer in genau die gleiche Position zurück. Krieg die Hayes Trail einfach nicht schleiffrei... aber jetzt gleich wird trotzdem erstmal ne schöne Sonntagstour gedreht, wenn auch schleifend ;-)


----------



## acid89 (1. Mai 2011)

Mein Acid mit aktuellen Komponenten


----------



## tobias-fire (1. Mai 2011)

Hier mein acid nach dem Federgabelumbau. Hab jetzt eine Reba Team drin. Fährt sich super das teil. (Sorry für die kleinen Bilder, bei haut das einfach nicht hin mit den großen Bildern.)


----------



## HappyGhost (2. Mai 2011)

@ chrisss86

probier mal die folgendes aus die Schrauben die zur Befestigung sind nicht komplett auf drehen sondern nur so weit das sich der Bremsensattel gerade so mittels nen Holzstück oder nen Gummihammer in die geschwünschte Richtung klopfen läßt. Schrauben danach wieder anziehen und dann die Bremse betätigen. So hab ich meinen Bremskopf justiert, hab die andere Variante auch probiert hatte bei mir den selben effekt liegt einfach auch daran das die Bremsscheibe nicht genug Wiederstand bittet.

gruß Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobias-fire (2. Mai 2011)

Was sind gute Beläge für die Hayes Stroker Ride? Wer hat sie schon gewechselt? Habe auch schon das Thema durchsucht. Stehen ein paar drin die, die SwissStop oder die KoolStop empfehlen. Will mir vielleicht die hier bestellen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k610/a11369/disc-brake-pads-hayes-disc-23.html?mfid=528


----------



## acid89 (2. Mai 2011)

Auch ich bin am überlegen, ob SwissStop oder Kool Stop...


----------



## Baumarktbomber (2. Mai 2011)

Hatte beide Beläge an drei verschiedenen Bremsen (Hayes Nine, Formula Oro Puro und Marta SL) und tendiere klar zu den Swisstop.


----------



## acid89 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich suche momentan nach einer neuen Gabel für mein Acid und bin nun auf folgendes Problem gestoßen. Die Gabel die ich gefunden habe, hat einen konischen Schaftdurchmesser (1 1/8" oben bis 1,5" unten). 

Nun lautet meine Frage, ob der Rahmen des Acid für diese Gabel geeignet wäre... 



Gruß acid89


----------



## markus182 (4. Mai 2011)

das geht leider nicht
Der Steuersatz ist nur für 1 1/8" geeignet.


----------



## acid89 (4. Mai 2011)

Achso... danke dir!


_EDIT:_ Wenn es nur am verbauten Steuersatz liegt, wäre es also mit einem Tapered Steuersatz möglich?


----------



## arne1101 (4. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Ã¼berlege mich schon von dem meinem Acid zu trennen und auf ein Fully umzusteigen.

Was denkt ihr was ein realistischer Preis fÃ¼r das Acid noch sein kÃ¶nnte? Mein HÃ¤ndler will mir ein Angebot machen, wo er es in Zahlung nimmt. Habe es vor knapp 2 Monaten gekauft und bisher 750km damit gefahren. Auf dem Obenrohr is nen Kratzer (der war von Anfang an da, hatte deswegen 70â¬ Rabatt bekommen) und an der Kettenstrebe is ne Schramme von nem mitgenommenen Ast. Ansonsten ist alles original und funktional. 

GruÃ
Arne


----------



## markus182 (4. Mai 2011)

ich würde mal so auf 550 tippen
aber warum hast du dir nicht gleich nen fully gekauft


----------



## arne1101 (4. Mai 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> aber warum hast du dir nicht gleich nen fully gekauft



Weil ich zum Kaufzeitpunkt noch keine Idee hatte das ich plötzlich vom Trailfieber angesteckt werde. Ursprünglich wollte ich ein Rad im ins Büro zu radeln und ab und zu mal ne Tour zu machen. Das daraus plötzlich größere Pläne wurde wusste ich da noch nicht. 

In dem Sinne war es ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (4. Mai 2011)

das ist natürlich ärgerlich.

Hier mal wieder nen aktuelles Bild von meinem Rad:


----------



## acid89 (4. Mai 2011)

acid89 schrieb:


> Wenn es nur am verbauten Steuersatz liegt, wäre es also mit einem Tapered Steuersatz möglich?



Kann mir jemand diese Frage beantworten


----------



## dusi__ (4. Mai 2011)

es passen nur 1 1/8 gabeln rein , da kannste auch nix mitm steuersatz machen.

ausserdem würden mir keine 100mm gabeln einfallen die ein tapered steuerrohr haben !?


----------



## acid89 (4. Mai 2011)

Hm... danke dir. 

Nein, es wäre eine 120mm Gabel


----------



## mtblukas (6. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> es passen nur 1 1/8 gabeln rein , da kannste auch nix mitm steuersatz machen.
> 
> ausserdem würden mir keine 100mm gabeln einfallen die ein tapered steuerrohr haben !?



http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...eba-RLT-26er-white-100mm-Tapered-26-Zoll.html


----------



## RSV (9. Mai 2011)

downhillboy schrieb:


> du musst den bremssattel neu zentrieren. dazu schraubst du den bremsattel ( befestigungsschrauben) soweit auf, dass er sich bewegen lässt. dann ziehst du die bremse an und schraubst den bremssattel wieder fest *ohne dabei den bremshebel loszulassen*. dann müsste die scheibe mittig laufen ohne schleifen und quietschen... bei mir hats geholfen und es heißt dass es in den meisten fällen hilft  ich hoffe ich konnte dir einen rat geben  gruß moritz




So wird das nichts mehr, der rechte Kolben ist ja schon viel weiter draussen, als der Linke.
Bremssattel demotieren und den überstehenden Rand des Kolbens suaber machen und mit Bremsflüssigkeit abwischen. Kolben ganz zurückdrücken.
Bremssattel optisch mittig montieren und Bremse betätigen.
Darauf achten dass beide Kolben arbeiten. Ansonsten rechten Kolben blockieren dann muss der Linke auch kommen. Den dann auch gängig machen.
Dann nochmal wie oben von downhillboy beschrieben justieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobias-fire (10. Mai 2011)

Wollte mal fragen was eure Acid`s so wiegen. Meins wiegt momentan 12,3kg. Vielleicht kann man ja noch was an Gewicht sparen.


----------



## tobias-fire (10. Mai 2011)

So sieht es momentan aus.


----------



## markus182 (10. Mai 2011)

Was ist denn das für ne Sattelstütze
Normalerweise ist die doch schwarz, oder?!


----------



## tobias-fire (10. Mai 2011)

Das ist die original Sattelstütze die beim Kauf dabei war, ist ein Modell 2009. Ist vielleicht von der Sonne so geworden, denn der schwarze Streifen wo dran ist da war mal ein Schlosshalter dran. Hab aber so noch nie darüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Mai 2011)

tobias-fire schrieb:


> Das ist die original Sattelstütze die beim Kauf dabei war, ist ein Modell 2009. Ist vielleicht von der Sonne so geworden, denn der schwarze Streifen wo dran ist da war mal ein Schlosshalter dran. Hab aber so noch nie darüber nachgedacht.


  Das soll "nur" die Sonne gewesen sein? Krass!


----------



## markus182 (10. Mai 2011)

Sieht aber cool aus


----------



## earl.grey (11. Mai 2011)

Hier mein Cube Acid Comp 2010 (grey&green) frisch vom Händler


----------



## rabi05 (11. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein Acid. Neue Gabel ist jetzt ne Tora 302 und neue Felgen in Weiß.Hoffe die Hookworm kommen bald. Hat die schonmal wer verbaut am ACID.


----------



## downhillboy (11. Mai 2011)

alter,  junge der sattel ist voll oldschool^^ aber sieht schick aus welche bremsen sind das?


----------



## rabi05 (11. Mai 2011)

so upgrade die Hoockworm sind da endlich. 

 

 

 

 

 



@downhillboy ist die Magura Clara leider in silber. Hab zwar noch die Julie aber die soll schlechter sein aber sie ist schwarz heul. Und der Sattel ist das Bequemste was ich bis jetzt hatte. Brooks eben.


Das Acid ist aus einzelteilen komplett selber zusammengeschustert  was der Geldbeutel zulässt. Finde ist ganz gut geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lasabur (13. Mai 2011)

*Fahrradtour am 11.05.:
Höhenpark Killesberg:
*Dieser Platz lud eigentlich zum Verweilen ein, aber ich wollte ja weiter...



Das Stuttgart soweit südlich liegt...







*Beim Bismarkturm:
*






*Auf dem Birkenköpfle alias Monte Scherbelino:
*
















*
Im Kräherwald:
*










*Die Tour nochmal im Überblick:
*



Viel Spaß beim Ansehen...


----------



## harzer00 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo,hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Acid.

Leicht modifiziert mit Reba Gabel und anderem Sattel.

Demnächst geplant sind noch andere Pedale.


----------



## arne1101 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe mein 2011er Acid (grey'n'green). Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden.
Rad ist ca. 2,5 Monate alt und ca. 750km gelaufen. Rad kommt fritsch von der ersten Inspektion. VB 700â¬.
RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 18". Alles original.

GruÃ
Arne


----------



## markus182 (13. Mai 2011)

arne1101 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verkaufe mein 2011er Acid (grey'n'green). Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden.
> Rad ist ca. 2,5 Monate alt und ca. 750km gelaufen. Rad kommt fritsch von der ersten Inspektion. VB 700.
> ...




Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber 700 halte ich doch für sehr optimistisch.
Denke über 600 könntest du froh sein


----------



## arne1101 (13. Mai 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber 700 halte ich doch für sehr optimistisch.
> Denke über 600 könntest du froh sein



VB = Verhandlungsbasis. Wem der Preis zu hoch ist der kann ja verhandeln.


----------



## mtb46 (18. Mai 2011)

Schadet es eigentlich der Geometrie bzw. Fahrgefühl wenn ich meine Dart3 tausche gegen eine Reba von 2010/2011? Diese haben ja 4 mm längere Standrohre. Auf dem Papier m.M. nicht die Welt...Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit längeren Standrohren? Habt ihr den Unterschied gemerkt?

Danke


----------



## dusi__ (18. Mai 2011)

der wechsel lohnt mehr als man ahnen würde. es ist so alsob du von nem corsa A auf nen neuen Golf wechselst 

 fahrtechnisch eine ganz andere liga.


----------



## q_big (18. Mai 2011)

mtb46 schrieb:


> Schadet es eigentlich der Geometrie bzw. Fahrgefühl wenn ich meine Dart3 tausche gegen eine Reba von 2010/2011? Diese haben ja 4 mm längere Standrohre. Auf dem Papier m.M. nicht die Welt...Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit längeren Standrohren? Habt ihr den Unterschied gemerkt?
> 
> Danke



Sollte sich nicht bemerkbar machen, zumal viele Hersteller nur einen Rahmen verwenden und den entsprechend mit Dart, Reba, unterschiedlichen anderen Komponenten, etc. ausstatten und dann je nach Preisklasse als höherwertige Modelle verkaufen (siehe Radon ZR Team 5.0 bis 7.0, da ist imho der Rahmen immer der selbe).


----------



## chrisss86 (18. Mai 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren was für einen Vorbau ihr an eurem Acid habt. Ich bin von dem 120mm Standard Vorbau auf einen 100mm gewechselt, könnte mir aber vorstellen dass ein noch kürzer mit leichtem Winkel noch besser wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabi05 (18. Mai 2011)

wechsel von nem 100 mm pz racing auf nen Truvativ Hussefeld

Länge: 60mm
 Klemmhöhe: 50mm
 Winkel: /-7°


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Mai 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> wechsel von nem 100 mm pz racing auf nen Truvativ Hussefeld...


  Gut gemeint - aber nicht jeder Körper ist Gleich! Wechsel auf das, was zu Deinem Körper / Deiner Sitzhaltung passt.....nicht auf "Standart- Vorschläge". Sonst wirst Du über kurz oder lang ein Fall für den Orthopäden....


----------



## acid89 (19. Mai 2011)

Hey liebe Acid-Freunde, 

ich bin momentan am Ã¼berlegen, ob ich meine Hayes Ryde mit einer 185er Scheibe und Kool Stop BelÃ¤gen aufrÃ¼ste, oder gleich zu einer Avid Elixir R greife, welche ich fÃ¼r ~150â¬ bekommen kÃ¶nnte. Lohnen sich die 100â¬ mehr Investition? 



GruÃ acid89


----------



## mtblukas (19. Mai 2011)

Avid Elixir kaufen dann bist du viel glücklicher glaub es mir.


----------



## markus182 (19. Mai 2011)

also ich hatte auch ne Ryde und habe auch erstmal versucht die Bremsleistung durch andere Beläge zu verbessern.
Mit den Koolstopbelägen wurde die Bremsperformance zwar nen Tick besser aber halt nur nen Tick
Im Endeffekt ist es dann auf ne Elixir R hinausgelaufen. Hab ne neue für 130 bekommen und die Hayes dann für 110 bei Ebay verkauft
Wenn du das Geld über hast, kauf dir die Elixir! (Für die alte bekommst du ja auch noch was)


----------



## mtblukas (19. Mai 2011)

110 für eine Hayes Ryde??  

Woher die Elixir so billig? Ich habe meine Cr für 160 mit Swissstop belägen bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (19. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> 110 für eine Hayes Ryde??
> 
> Woher die Elixir so billig? Ich habe meine Cr für 160 mit Swissstop belägen bekommen



Ist doch ne gute Bremse

Hab die ausm Bikemarkt bekommen
160 für ne CR ist doch auch völlig ok?!


----------



## acid89 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich danke Euch


----------



## mtblukas (19. Mai 2011)

klar ist das ok. Sogar sehr gut  Die Elixir ist so geil jeden Tag freu ich mich die zu haben


----------



## acid89 (30. Mai 2011)

Mein Acid mit neuer Gabel (Rock Shox SID Team). Wirklich klasse die Gabel. 



















Gruß acid89


----------



## Quator94 (30. Mai 2011)

Wie hast du denn den Albert in deinen Hinterbau bekommen? Dachte bei den NN wird es schon verdammt eng !?


----------



## acid89 (30. Mai 2011)

Es sind ja nur 2.25er


----------



## Quator94 (30. Mai 2011)

Ja, dachte aber wohl, dass der FA breiter ausfällt


----------



## fBert (31. Mai 2011)

zustand mai 2011:


----------



## JanOliver (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle Zusammen,

juhuuu...mein Acid ist endlich da.  Dieses Wochenende kommt vorne noch ne 180er Bremsscheibe drauf. Ansonsten bin ich schon recht zufrieden mit dem Gesamtbild meines Schätzchens..


----------



## acid89 (9. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Acid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanOliver (9. Juni 2011)

acid89 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Acid



Danke


----------



## tobias-fire (15. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute wollte mal fragen ob von euch welche beim Ultrabike im Schwarzwald am Sonntag mitfahren. Ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## Paragonfx (17. Juli 2011)

JanOliver schrieb:


> Danke



Hi hab mir das gleiche Bike gekauft wollt mal fragen ob die Zugstufe bei deiner Federgabel auch nicht reguliert? Kann an der Zugstufe einstellen was ich will hab nie das Gefühl das sich da irgendwas ändert... genauso wie die Druckstufe die nur ganz minimal einstellbar ist und teilweise bekommt man den Regler gar nicht gedreht weil der so fest ist. Ist das bei dir auch der Fall?


----------



## FM2222 (18. Juli 2011)

Hier mein 2010 Acid in schwarz-grau,
habs seit dem 16.07.2011(gebraucht)


----------



## Quator94 (18. Juli 2011)

Tut die Sattelstellung auf langen Touren mit dem Venice nicht weh?


----------



## FM2222 (19. Juli 2011)

Bis jetzt noch nicht. Bin erst einmal damit gefahren.


----------



## woozy_ef (20. Juli 2011)

Warum sehe ich in letzter Zeit so häufig eine 180er Scheibe an der Dart 3? 
Bisher habe ich auch des öfteren mit dem Gedanken gespielt auf eine größere Scheibe umzusteigen, die Empfehlung auf der Rock Shox Seite hat mich bisher aber immer davon abgehalten. Ist die Sicherheit des Rades (Gabel) denn wirklich gefährdet nur weil ich eine größere Scheibe montiere?


----------



## Paragonfx (21. Juli 2011)

Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen dass das gut gehen soll, wenn ich mir meine Scheibe anschaue (160mm) sieht man schon das kein Platz mehr für ne 180mm Scheibe ist und falls doch eine passen sollte dann hast du nur einen ganz kleinen Spalt zwischen Scheibe und Gabel. Ich kann mir vorstellen wenn man dann ne Kurve bisschen schneller nimmt das die Gabel sich so verwindet das die Scheibe dann an der Innenseite schleift.


----------



## markus182 (21. Juli 2011)

Paragonfx schrieb:


> Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen dass das gut gehen soll, wenn ich mir meine Scheibe anschaue (160mm) sieht man schon das kein Platz mehr für ne 180mm Scheibe ist und falls doch eine passen sollte dann hast du nur einen ganz kleinen Spalt zwischen Scheibe und Gabel. Ich kann mir vorstellen wenn man dann ne Kurve bisschen schneller nimmt das die Gabel sich so verwindet das die Scheibe dann an der Innenseite schleift.




warum sollte das nicht gehen?!
anderer Adapter und gut is
kannst theoretisch auch ne 203mm nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuub (21. Juli 2011)

Hatte auch nie Probleme bei oben genannten Kombination.
Bis auf die Hayes typischen


----------



## Paragonfx (21. Juli 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> warum sollte das nicht gehen?!
> anderer Adapter und gut is
> kannst theoretisch auch ne 203mm nehmen...



Und wie schaut es dann mit Platz zwischen Scheibe und Gabelinnenseite aus?

Das man auch ne 203mm Scheibe verbauen kann ist mir klar aber wie gesagt es ist kein Platz zwischen der Gabel zumal beim Bremsen oder Kurvenfahrt die Gabel sich wieso verwindet und die Scheibe dann anfängt an der Gabelinnenseite zu schleifen.


----------



## woozy_ef (21. Juli 2011)

Der Durchmesser der Scheibe wird größer, die Dicke bleibt gleich.


----------



## Tobstar09 (22. Juli 2011)

JanOliver schrieb:


> Hallo alle Zusammen,
> 
> juhuuu...mein Acid ist endlich da.  Dieses Wochenende kommt vorne noch ne 180er Bremsscheibe drauf. Ansonsten bin ich schon recht zufrieden mit dem Gesamtbild meines Schätzchens..



Ein bisschen spät vielleicht, aber die Farbe ist total pornös. Sau geil! :-D Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Gerät.


----------



## zippolino (22. Juli 2011)

Paragonfx schrieb:


> Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen dass das gut gehen soll, wenn ich mir meine Scheibe anschaue (160mm) sieht man schon das kein Platz mehr fÃ¼r ne 180mm Scheibe ist und falls doch eine passen sollte dann hast du nur einen ganz kleinen Spalt zwischen Scheibe und Gabel. Ich kann mir vorstellen wenn man dann ne Kurve bisschen schneller nimmt das die Gabel sich so verwindet das die Scheibe dann an der Innenseite schleift.


hallo 2009 war z.b. eine 180er scheibe von werk aus an der dart 3 montiert... das ging auch einigermaÃen gut. ausser manchmal wie du gesagt hast hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IWbvt4Ncfs"]âªCUBE Acid - rock shox brakedisc problemâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LGswim16 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo
Ich hab nen Acid von 2010 un möchte neue Reifen.
Mein Händler hat gesagt, dass 2,4 Zoll Schwalbe Fat albert oder Nobby Nic zu breit sind.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit 2,4 reifen auf dem Acid??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (22. Juli 2011)

sucht doch einfach mal in diesen Fred, das wird doch aller 3 Seiten beantwortet...
2,4er passen nicht, 2,25er passen...zumindest bei Schwalbe...


----------



## LGswim16 (22. Juli 2011)

Ischi schrieb:


> sucht doch einfach mal in diesen Fred, das wird doch aller 3 Seiten beantwortet...
> 2,4er passen nicht, 2,25er passen...zumindest bei Schwalbe...



danke für die schnelle antwort
nehm ich halt 2.25
so nen großer unterschied ( 3-4mm) is es ja auch nich


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

MEin Bike ist noch auf dem Postwege  will fahren .

Hab euer Forum über Google gefunden und hoffe hier auf wertvolle Tipps rund ums Acid...denn ich bin hierzu gekommen wiue die Jungfrau zum Kinde....erst hab ich nur ein Rad fürs "zur Arbeit fahren" gesucht und dann war ich schwuppdiwupp bei nem Hardtail und dann beim Acid von 2010 - und da die Bike-discounter nett sind haben die meine Bestellung des preisgünstigen 2010er Hobels auf das 2011er Modell geswitcht (zum gleichen Preis), da die meine Größe beim 2010er nicht mehr hatten...

Leider nicht mehr in der geilen Farbe von Tobstar09 

Ich lese dauernd dass die Dirt nix kann und man die Bremsscheibe größer dimensionieren muss - gibt es da Sicherheitsprobleme? 
(bin beim MTB totaler Neuling - war froh, dass mir Rockschox was sagte und ne Scheibenbremse wollte ich auch...und ein Cube - hab auch eines als Rennrad und bin seitdem Cube-Fan  )

So genug Text...
Seid nicht so streng mit dem Neuling im MTB-Sport und im Forum


----------



## Paragonfx (25. Juli 2011)

@IndyDr.Jones 

Die Dart3 ist als Federgabel ganz ok, große Unebenheiten schluckt die gut weg, bei kleineren schnell folgenden Unebenheiten kommt die leider nicht hinterher. Manchmal fühlt sich das an als hätte man eine Starrgabel, wenn man bei der fahrt auf die Gabel schaut sieht man auch das sich da nicht viel tut. ^^ Bremsscheibe umrüsten in Verbindung mit der Dart3 würde ich dir abraten da die Garantie sonst erlöscht zumal ne größere Scheibe vorne auch nicht so recht bei einer Dart passt. 

Du wirst aber trotzdem mit deinem Rad spaß haben, ich hab meins jetzt auch ungefähr nen Monat und bereue es nicht. Irgendwann werden dann mal bessere Komponenten folgen die man sich ans Rad baut. 

Mein Radel


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juli 2011)

IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> Ich lese dauernd dass die Dirt nix kann und man die Bremsscheibe größer dimensionieren muss - gibt es da Sicherheitsprobleme?


 
 Wenn Du mehr als 100 kg auf die Waage bringst - gibt es Sicherheitsprobleme. 
Im Ernst - das Acid ist ein super Bike für den Preis. Sicher gibt es bessere Gabeln & überhaupt Komponenten. Dann lege aber auch bitte ein paar Scheine mehr auf den Tisch. Siehste! 
Die Scheibengröße hängt wie angedeutet vom Gewicht des Fahrers und dem gefahrenen Streckenprofil ab. Aus dem Gipfel der Alpen heraus ins Tal brausen (ich übertreibe bewusst) . da kommen Deine Bremsen sicher an ihre Grenzen. Für den Spaß im Wald, über Wiese und Feld....kommst Du schon klar. Und wie mein Vorredner schon sagte - hab doch erst einmal Spaß. Aufrüsten kann man (später) immer noch.
Entweder einzelne Teile - oder ein ganzes Bike! Bis dahin lass es krachen. Und da Du neu bist, herzlich willkommen...
Und der Foto- Thread sei Dir auch noch schnell empfohlen......
LG Spuri


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (26. Juli 2011)

Paragonfx schrieb:


> Mein Radel


 
Boah -  NEID - hätte das auch gerne in Grau-Grün gehabt...aber dann hätte ich das wohl nicht zum Vorjahres-Outlet-Preis bekommen...kann halt nicht alles haben im Leben..



Paragonfx schrieb:


> @IndyDr.Jones
> 
> Du wirst aber trotzdem mit deinem Rad spaß haben, ich hab meins jetzt auch ungefähr nen Monat und bereue es nicht. Irgendwann werden dann mal bessere Komponenten folgen die man sich ans Rad baut.


 
ich sag es mal Neudeutsch:WORD




spurhalter schrieb:


> Wenn Du mehr als 100 kg auf die Waage bringst - gibt es Sicherheitsprobleme.


 
dann hab ich mit 93 kg ja noch Glück ;-)

Aber mal ne Fachfrage: ich lese dauernd, dass sich viele die vordere Scheibe größer machen....ich kenn das nur, dass die Hinterradbremse doch entscheidend ist...nur vorne bremse ist doch Flugstunde deluxe 




spurhalter schrieb:


> Aus dem Gipfel der Alpen heraus ins Tal brausen (ich übertreibe bewusst) . da kommen Deine Bremsen sicher an ihre Grenzen. Für den Spaß im Wald, über Wiese und Feld....kommst Du schon klar.


Hihi - meine bessere Hälfte hat schon Angst, denn ich hab den Hang zum Extremen, dass ich an sowas Spaß haben könnte und schon wäre es nciht mehr übertrieben 

Danke für die nette Begrüßung!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2011)

IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Fachfrage: ich lese dauernd, dass sich viele die vordere Scheibe größer machen....ich kenn das nur, dass die Hinterradbremse doch entscheidend ist...nur vorne bremse ist doch Flugstunde deluxe


 Generell sollte man sowieso immer dosiert beide Bremsen benutzen, 
also sich das auch so angewöhnen. Nicht erst bei einer notwendigen Gefahrenbremsung! Hinten ist die tatsächliche Bremsleistung im Vergleich geringer, da das HR eher zum blockieren neigt & man dann weiter "Rutschen" würde. Nur VR hast Du schon nett beschrieben. Dennoch macht eben (wenn man schon "aufrüsten" will vorne mehr Sinn - denn hinten blockiert es eben nur eher )
Ganz Harte dürfen/können natürlich auch hinten zulegen - Dauerbremsen (aus den Bergen herab) bringt eben 'ne 160er Scheibe eher zum Glühen, als 'ne 230er..
Aber passen muss es halt schon - nicht alles was man will, geht technisch zu realisieren - oder ist sinnvoll.


IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Begrüßung!


 Gern doch!


IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> 93 kg


Das bleibt ja dann nicht mehr lange so....
Noch in diesem Sommer geht es unter die 90 - wetten?
LG aus dem Osten


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (26. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das bleibt ja dann nicht mehr lange so....
> Noch in diesem Sommer geht es unter die 90 - wetten?
> LG aus dem Osten


 
Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang...
Da mein Haus- und Hofsport (Laufen bis Ultra) derzeit nicht geht, muss ich eher auf Radeln umsteigen und bei Regen mag ich den Rennhobel nicht nehmen...bin ein Abfahrtsschisser....(beste Voraussetzungen für ein MTB  )

Alaaf us Kölle


----------



## rabi05 (26. Juli 2011)

LGswim16 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hab nen Acid von 2010 un möchte neue Reifen.
> Mein Händler hat gesagt, dass 2,4 Zoll Schwalbe Fat albert oder Nobby Nic zu breit sind.
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit 2,4 reifen auf dem Acid??



hatte 2,5er hookworm drauf guckst du.
und 2,35 smart sam passten auch super


----------



## LGswim16 (27. Juli 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> hatte 2,5er hookworm drauf guckst du.
> und 2,35 smart sam passten auch super



Ah danke 
Hab mir aber schon Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.25 gekauft?
Die passen auch un ich hab genug Grip.


Kann mal eigendlich auch ne 130mm Gabel in Acid 2010 einbauen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralsundbulli (29. Juli 2011)

> Kann mal eigendlich auch ne 130mm Gabel in Acid 2010 einbauen??


klar kann man das, aber das Fahrverhalten wird sich dadurch wahrscheinlich nicht verbessern, bei ausgefederter Gabel wird dein Acid praktisch nur noch geradeaus fahren.


----------



## Quator94 (29. Juli 2011)

Da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, ich habe eine 120mm Recon an meinem Analog (Bilder im Fotoalbum). Das Fahrverhalten hat sich nich besonders verändert, dafür aber die Feder/Dämpfeigenschaften 

Was hast du denn mit deinem Acid vor?


----------



## Stralsundbulli (29. Juli 2011)

@Quator

da möchte ich dir nicht widersprechen. Meine Aussage war auch eher theoretischer Natur, der Lenkwinkel wird sich definitiv ändern, da eine 130er Gabel eine größere Gesamtbauhöhe hat.

Wahrscheinlich hilft da aber nur try and error. Entscheidend ist ja schließlich ob man sich auf dem Bike wohlfühlt.

LG
Der Matze


----------



## LGswim16 (31. Juli 2011)

Hi
Also erst hat ich vor mir ne weicher feder einbauen zu lassen(für Dart 3).
Dann hab ich ne gebrauchte Tora mit 130mm gefunden.
Aber mit den Fat Albert ist jetzt die Federeigenschaften schon viel besser geworden.
Denn ich kann jetzt mit weniger druck fahren als mit den blöden Smart Sam (die haben echt genervt: wenig grip , dauernd plattfüße, ....)

Aber danke für die Antworten

Bald kommt eh ein neues Radel (Rose Beef Cake fr sl)


----------



## KuwaCougar (10. August 2011)

Ich liebäugle auch gerade mit dem Acid. 
Angesichts von _100 kg_ bei 1,92 Körpergröße wirds aber wohl eher ein LTD werden, 
wo die _ Rock Shox Tora TK_ und  vorne eine _180er Scheibe_ (Shimano BR-M4451) verbaut ist. 

Nur rund 100 Euro Aufpreis von Acid zu LTD sind zu verkraften, dafür von Haus aus die bessere Gabel. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. August 2011)

KuwaCougar schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


 Na die Frage in einem Acid-Thread ist mal so was von subjektiv...
Im Ernst: Das ACID ist Preis/Leistung ein tolles Bike. Dennoch liest Du ja immer wieder, dass die Meisten bald "umrüsten" 
Ob auf 2.25 Reifen, ob die Gabel getauscht......
Wenn Du die 100,- Euro mehr gleich verschmerzen kannst - würde ich schon das LTD nehmen. 
Später umsteigen wird mit Sicherheit immer teurer.


----------



## KuwaCougar (10. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dennoch liest Du ja immer wieder, dass die Meisten bald "umrüsten"
> Ob auf 2.25 Reifen, ob die Gabel getauscht......
> Wenn Du die 100,- Euro mehr gleich verschmerzen kannst - würde ich schon das LTD nehmen.
> Später umsteigen wird mit Sicherheit immer teurer.


Exakt. Es gibt auffällig viele Acid-Fahrer, die später auf andere Gabeln umrüsten, auch nach größeren Scheiben wird vermehrt gefragt. 

Wie ist die _ Rock Shox *Tora *einzuschätzen? Merklicher Sprung? Mir wäre eine tendenziell "harte" Gabel wichtig, ganz unabhängig von meinem eher hohen Körpergewicht.


Was ganz klar für das Acid spricht, ist der Lack. Green'n'Grey find ich hammergut!  
_


----------



## Paragonfx (10. August 2011)

Habe ich da Green Grey gelesen mein Auftritt ^^ 





Hab neue Pedale dran Pd-MX30 sind echt toll. 

Werde bei der Federgabel auch umsteigen müssen.. mir fehlt einfach die Präzision.


----------



## landybehr (12. August 2011)

Hi,


Ich habe vor einem 3/4Jahr und 2000km das Hobby auch mit "meinem" Acid angefangen 
Als Einsteigerbike ist es ganz sicher eine gute Wahl. Jedoch habe ich  unerwartet viel Spaß am Radfahren gefunden und bastele gern, deswegen  muss das Acid sich gefallen lassen, gepimpt zu werden 

Die Hayes-bremse empfand ich als wirklichen Mangel. 160mm vorn sind für  mich, der den 22" Rahmen auch benötigt, einfach zu schlapp. Außerdem  rubbelte und quietschte die Bremse. Das verdirbt das ganze Rad,  irgendwie.
Der Wechsel auf Avid Elixier-5 Bremse rundum (Tip aus einem anderen  Forum) war wunderbar. Ich habe 180mm Scheiben genommen, was im Grunde  ausreicht. Mehr als 180mm läßt die Dart-3 Gabel auch nicht zu (laut  RockShox jedenfalls. Wie weise es ist, darüber hinweg zu gehen weiß ich  nicht). 
Die Dart3 behagte mir auch nicht so recht, weil sie so unwillig  einfederte, gerade so als müsse ein Losbrechmoment überwunden werden.  Bei einer Bekannten funkioniert die Dart3 ganz gut, vielleicht konnte  sie sie dank ihres Leichtgewichtes günstiger einstellen. Keine Ahnung,  na - am Ende habe ich eine Reba RLT dualAir eingebaut. Lohnt sich nicht,  finanziell, weiß ich ja selbst. Aber fahren tut es um Dimensionen  besser . Außerdem ist die Reba für 200mm Bremsscheiben freigegeben und  wiegt auch noch 1kg weniger. 
Die Bremsleistung der Elixier 5 mit 200mm vorn und 180 hinten ist  bestechend gut - die hydraulische Felgenbremse eines Kumpels kann nicht  im Ansatz mithalten.

Der Selbstversuch mit 2,4" Reifen hat sich nicht so bewährt, was nicht  am Reifen selbst lag (Maxxis Ardent), sondern daran dass sie nur mit  relativ wenig "Luft" unter der Gabelversteifungsbrücke und an den  Kettenstreben laufen. Da muß die Felge nur etwas eiern oder (beim  Vorderrad, im schweren Boden bei Kurven) "flexen" (- das passiert mir  ständig) und schon rubbeln die Seitenstollen. An der Gabel ist schon ein  bißchen Alu weggeschliffen. ich werde wieder 2,2" Reifen bestellen  (Conti MountainKing Perf. sind anvisiert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (13. August 2011)

landybehr schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Ich habe vor einem 3/4Jahr und 2000km das Hobby auch mit "meinem" Acid angefangen
> ...





von dem Performance Reifen würde ich Dir abraten - mit Performance haben die nicht viel zu tun...
Nimm lieber die etwas teureren mit Black Chili Mischung. Die haben wesentlich mehr Grip und du somit wesentlich mehr Freude


----------



## landybehr (13. August 2011)

Danke, und sorry, ich habe mich augenscheinlich verschreibselt. Protection müsste es heißen. "Continental Mountain King II ProTection Faltreifen Modell 2011" - der ist es, bzw. den habe ich in meiner "Geduld" schon bestellt gehabt. BlackChili hat er.  Ach, BTW, das ist auch ätzend, daß die Hersteller von einem Reifen x-verschiedene Versionen haben die einigermaßen gleich heißen und doch ganz anders sind.  >>>>> vielleicht ist es hier im Thread etwas versteckt, weil es nicht zum Acid, sondern zur Shimanoschaltung gehört, dennoch:  mich stört ein wenig der vergleichsweise lange kürzester Gang. Das liegt ja daran, daß mein 2011er Acid schon das kleine Kettenblatt mit den 24 statt 22 Zähnen hat. Die Kumpels sind zwar auch alle fitter als ich, die fahren ja auch schon ein paar Jahre länger, aber wenn es richtig steil geht dann können die "kurbeln" wo ich mit geringerer Drehzahl angestrengt "drücken" muss.  Spricht denn eigentlich was dagegen, daß ich das kleine Kettenblatt gegen eins mit 22 Zähnen wechsele ?


----------



## harzer00 (14. August 2011)

Nach rund 2500 Km durch den Harz in 8 Monaten und einigen Veränderungen am Acid
um es an die örtlichen Gegebenheiten hier anzupassen, kann ich sagen das es ein geniales Rad ist.

Umgerüstet habe ich die Gabel.Hier musste etwas mir mehr Präzision her,eine RS Reba.
Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph Kombi in 2.25.Bremsscheibe vorne 200mm und Kombi Klick Pedale.


----------



## landybehr (14. August 2011)

da haben wir wohl einen ganz ähnlichen "Weg" hinter uns. Wenn ich gerade mal gucke, dann haben wir uns aus dem Acid so eine Art "Cube LTD Race" gebastelt. Wenn die Preise stimmen, die googel ausspuckt, dann habe ich gar nicht mal so sehr viel draufgelegt wie ich immer befürchtet habe. Und wenn ich´s mit dem Reaction-Pro vergleiche (ich kann das aber nicht 100%ig sicher vergleichen), dann scheint mir daß ich sogar ganz gut weggekommen bin. Die Laufräder sind sicher besser, aber auch ein gutes Vorderrad wäre bei meinem Crash verbogen und mehr als ein Mavic317 muss für mich nicht sein.  Siehste  und ich dachte immer, so viel mehr Lehrgeld bezahlt zu haben.


----------



## cube2012 (16. August 2011)

Hi,

habe mir heute mein Cube Acid gekauft, Modell 2012;-)

Neuerungen zum 2011er u.a. die Gabel, eine Recon Silver TK

Für erste Impressionen anbei die Bilder!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. August 2011)

cube2012 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mir heute mein Cube Acid gekauft, Modell 2012;-)
> Neuerungen zum 2011er u.a. die Gabel, eine Recon Silver TK
> Für erste Impressionen anbei die Bilder!


 Messemodell? oder habe ich Silvester verschlafen....
 Sieht sehr gut aus - der Sattel gefällt mir auch total. 
Ist schön im Detail - hoffe er ist auch bequem...viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube2012 (16. August 2011)

nee, stand neben dem 2011er im Laden und hat mich angelacht...


----------



## QBE84 (16. August 2011)

gefällt mir auch ganz gut, ich habe das Acid in der 2011 Ausführung auch in schwarz/weiß. Das 2012 hat anstatt der Dart ne Recon Silver dran dafür anstatt der SLX Schalthebebel / Umwerfer die Deore Ausführung. Der Rahmen scheint wohl identisch zu den 2011 Modellen. 
Was hast du bezahlt, würde mich mal interessieren^^ ?


----------



## cube2012 (17. August 2011)

QBE84 schrieb:


> gefällt mir auch ganz gut, ich habe das Acid in der 2011 Ausführung auch in schwarz/weiß. Das 2012 hat anstatt der Dart ne Recon Silver dran dafür anstatt der SLX Schalthebebel / Umwerfer die Deore Ausführung. Der Rahmen scheint wohl identisch zu den 2011 Modellen.
> Was hast du bezahlt, würde mich mal interessieren^^ ?




Der Preis ist der selbe wie beim 2011er, laut Liste 799 Euro. Ich habe aber % bekommen... Laut diesem Forum wird wohl die Recon Gabel besser arbeiten als die Dart 3. Schalthebel ist Deore statt SLX, stimmt. Und die Bremsenflüssigkeit hat sich gegenüber dem 2011er verändert. Laut dem Verkäufer würde ich aber das Downgrade der Schaltung weniger merken als das Upgrade bei der Gabel. In Wirklichkeit merke ich gar kein Unterschied, da ich keinen Vergleich er"fahren" habe ;-)


----------



## rabi05 (17. August 2011)

sehr schönes acid. und die gabel ist doch top. dart 3 kann halt nix.


----------



## Vincy (17. August 2011)

*Acid 2012 *










*Cube Acid Black/White 2012 Specification*


â¢ Frame: Alu Lite AMF 7005 RFR-Geometry
â¢ Fork: Rock Shox Recon Silver TK - Remote lockout
â¢ Headset: FSA NO. 10 semi-integrated
â¢ Stem: Easton EA30, Oversized
â¢ Handlebar: Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized
â¢ Grips: CUBE Double Duometer
â¢ Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT RD-M780 Shadow 10-speed
â¢ Front derailleur: Shimano Deore FD-MD593-10, Top Swing, 34.9mm, 10-speed
â¢ Shifters: Shimano Deore MD593-10 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speed
â¢ Brakes: Shimano BR-M4451 hydr. discbrake(160/160mm)
â¢ Cranks: Shimano 10SPD
â¢ Cassette: Shimano CS-HG81 11-36T, 10-speed
â¢ Chain: Shimano CN-HG74 10-speed, 108 links
â¢ Tires: Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25
â¢ Rims: Alex EN24 Disc
â¢ Front hub: Shimano Disc HB-M475
â¢ Rear hub: Shimano Disc FH-M475
â¢ Spokes: DT Industry 2.0
â¢ Inner Tube: Schwalbe Impac AV17
â¢ Rim Tape: Schwalbe 22-622
â¢ Pedals: Fasten Alu
â¢ Seat: Scape Active 7
â¢ Seatpost: RFR Complight 31,6mm
â¢ Seatclamp: Scape Varioclose 34.9mm
â¢ Weight: 12.8kg


----------



## PatronTR (18. August 2011)

LGswim16 schrieb:


> Ah danke
> Hab mir aber schon Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.25 gekauft?
> Die passen auch un ich hab genug Grip.
> 
> ...



also der weisse vorbau ist zuviel finde ich, du hättest lieber die gabel in weiss kaufen sollen


----------



## PatronTR (18. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Acid 2012 *



verbauen die jetzt shimano bremsen?


----------



## rabi05 (18. August 2011)

PatronTR schrieb:


> also der weisse vorbau ist zuviel finde ich, du hättest lieber die gabel in weiss kaufen sollen



wenn du das acid oben meinst das mit den hookworm das ist meins. wurde aber schon geschlachtet und komplett getauscht. bis auf die Laufräder . ist zwar noch cube nur kein acid mehr.


----------



## esr_alex (18. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich lese hier ja schon ne Weile mit, nun zeig ich mal mal mein acid....
hab das Anfang des Jahres gekauft um mir mal nen anders hobbie zu suchen, wollt erst mal langsam anfangen.
Allerdings war die Schraubsucht dann doch wieder größer...

Hier mal nen Bild aus dem Harz.












Modifikationen:

- RS Recon TK
- 203mm Scheibe vorn
- bissl kürzerer kona Vorbau
- paar andere Pedale
- hinten 2.35er Fat Albert
- vorn 2.35er Wicked Will

fährt sich gleich um Welten besser...  

geplant hab ich ausser Schraubgriffen erst mal nix weiter... es sei denn hier kommen noch paar gute Vorschläge 

Achso,
was kann man denn hinten max für ne Scheibe fahren? hab da nix weiter zu gefunden ... wär aber eher noch so ne Optik geschichte.


----------



## Vincy (18. August 2011)

Bei allen Cube Hardtails sind hinten nur max 160mm freigegeben.
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...brake-disc-diameter-is-my-cube-bike-approved/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevi (19. August 2011)

hab schon ewig hinten ne 180ger verbaut und keine probleme bisher,
bremst sich auch besser ,von der besseren dosierbarkeit mal abgesehen ,siegts auch besser aus.

da reisst schon nix ab


----------



## markus182 (19. August 2011)

chevi schrieb:


> hab schon ewig hinten ne 180ger verbaut und keine probleme bisher,
> bremst sich auch besser ,von der besseren dosierbarkeit mal abgesehen ,siegts auch besser aus.
> 
> da reisst schon nix ab




Woher willst du das wissen
Ich würde nur wegen der Optik keinen Rahmenbruch oder -anriss riskieren. Wenn man "richtig" bremst, reicht ne 160er hinten aus


----------



## landybehr (20. August 2011)

Ich wäre wohl auch mit 160mm ausgekommen ("if not Hayes"). Trotzdem bilde ich mir Vorteile von 180mm ein, nicht nur der Optik wegen. Gedanken bei der Haltbarkeit da hinten habe ich mir nicht gemacht an dieser Stelle. Diese Laschen auf der Kettenstrebe - angenommen ich bremse maximal mit 160mm Scheibe und dann exakt genauso stark mit 180mm Scheibe, merken die LAschen oder der Rahmen dann überhaupt einen Unterschied ? Wie man es rechnet, weiß ich nun auch nicht. Aber Drehmoment ist Kraft x Hebel. Und wenn ich dasgleiche Drehmoment bekomme (in diesem Fall entspräche das der Bremskraft) dann müsste ich bei kleinerem Hebel mehr Kraft aufwenden (entspräche mehr Druck der Bremskolben auf die Bremsklötze). 
Ist bei mir nun auch egal. Bis jetzt keine Schäden. Und wenn ein Riß auftritt, dann wird er eben behoben. Und wenn das dann alles nicht hält, dann war es halt für meine Größe Mensch (damit ist jetzt nicht Übergewicht gemeint) das falsche Bike.

esr_alex: wie gut passen die 2,35 Schwalbereifen denn in die Gabel (oben) und hinten zwischen die Kettenstreben ??
Ist, weil die MAxxis Ardent in 2,4", wie gesagt, einfach zu eng sind. Die Ardent haben auf der 19mm Felge einen Durchmesser von 66,5cm (aus der Tachoeichung (Umfang/pi)herausgerechnet) und die Reifenbreite an den Stollenkanten ist 60mm.  
Jetzt bin ich beim anderen Extrem. Die Conti MountainKind in 2,2" sind 50mm breit und der Durchmesser müsste 64cm sein. Sieht dagegen aus wie Bonsai 
Eventuell macht der Radumfang einen Unterschied bei den Schwalbe´s aus. Hast Du den Radumfang parat, wenn für die Tachoangleichung gemessen ? Die HansDampf in 2,35" gefielen mir ansonsten nämlich auch. Oder eben die MountainKing in 2,4". 
.. Lehrgeld, elendes


----------



## chevi (21. August 2011)

das weiss ich auch nicht, aber bevor das maximale dremoment erreicht ist blockiert meisst das rad(sollte jedem schon aufgefallen sein das man mit der hinteren bremse schlecht verzögern kann, eher nur unterstützen beim bremsen)
will dir jetzt keinen floh ins ohr setzen -ist alles auf eigene gefahr
ich fahr schon ewig mit ner 180iger hinten und kann mich nicht beschweren
kaputgehen kann immer was,wenn cube sagt 180 ist zuviel dann nicht ohne grund, also lass es lieber ,wenn du nicht mit eventuellen folgen von missachten der herstellerangaben leben kannst


----------



## Milan0 (23. August 2011)

Ich fahre an meinem LTD jetzt auch eine 185er Scheibe. Würde aber evtl wieder zurück auf 160mm, da ich mir dadurch nicht so schnelles blockieren erhoffe...

Kaputt sollte deswegen aber nichts gehen...


----------



## misanthropewurs (23. August 2011)

hola
hier ebenfalls besitzer eines acid´s 
ich wollte mir jetzt einen kürzeren vorbau montieren, allerings weiß ich nicht wie kurz^^
es geht mir einfach um ein direkteres lenkverhalten auf trails. was mich verunsichert ist, dass alle vorbauten, die kleiner als 70mm sind als fr/dh vorbauten verkauft werden(vll kommts mir auch nur so vor^^). wäre so ein 40 oder 50mm vorbau ein problem (z.b. lenker schlägt mir an die knie)? falls ja hätte ich mich an den easton ea 30 mit 75mm anstatt den bisherigen 100 gehalten.
wäre toll wenn mir jemand eine empfehlung geben könnte.
mfg ein unwissender
bin übrigens ~1,75m und mein rad hat 18 zoll
mfg


----------



## esr_alex (23. August 2011)

guck doch einfach mal bei ebay, da kannste dir nen vorbau zum testen in der gewünschten größe ersteigern.
dann kannst du immer noch deinen wunschvorbau mit den entsprechenden massen nachkaufen...


----------



## tomaol (23. August 2011)

Hi zusammen.

Bin  jetzt  mit  dabei  im Acid Club.

Heute die  Auftragsbestätigung  füt  mein 2011 Acid  bekommen.

Freu  mich schon

Mfg. Tom


----------



## Quator94 (23. August 2011)

Also ich hab nen 40er Vorbau an meinem Analog (Bilder dazu im album). Sieht zwar wirklich bescheiden aus, aber fahren tut es sich auf Trails sahne .
An meine Knie ist mir mein Lenker noch nie geschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## landybehr (23. August 2011)

Das 2011er Acid hat ja einen Topswing-Umwerfer.
Weiß wer, ob ein Downswing-Umwerfer Platz finden würde ?

Ist nur so ein dummes Gedankenspiel und vermutlich auch haarspalterisch. Der Hintergrund ist, daß ich total oft durch matschige Waldwege fahren "muß". Und dann ist der Topswing natürlich ständig vollgesaut. Ein Downswing sitzt da etwas geschützter und dann gibt es für ihn ja von Shimano noch einen "Überzieher"


----------



## chevi (27. August 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre an meinem LTD jetzt auch eine 185er Scheibe. Würde aber evtl wieder zurück auf 160mm, da ich mir dadurch nicht so schnelles blockieren erhoffe...
> 
> Kaputt sollte deswegen aber nichts gehen...



also mein eindruck bisher war, das die dosierbarkeit bei einer grösseren scheibe besser ist, bei einer kleineren hasst das blockieren genauso wie bei der grossen, denk ich
test das doch mal und sag bescheid ob das mit ner 160iger besser geworden ist

hab grad keine da sonst würd ich machen


@landybehr
klar passt das, dreckig wird der aber sicher genauso wie der topswing ,downswing umwerfer sollen aber prazieser beim schalten sein


----------



## landybehr (27. August 2011)

dann ist gut. Und ... den Schlamm, den der Umwerfer heute überlebt hat ... das adelt ihn sozusagen. Er kann bleiben, und damit auch der 2.Getränkehalter (in dem ich gern mal eine Windjacke verstaue) 

Im Rahmen meiner Selbstfindungsphase  habe ich hinten mal einen Conti Mountainking in 2,4" aufgezogen. Und der paßt. 
Die Stollenbreite soll ja 56mm sein. Somit ist zu jeder Kettenstrebe 2mm mehr Luft als mit meinem Maxxis Ardent in 2,4". Vorn muß der Umtausch eines 2,2ers erst wieder zurückkommen als 2,4er. 

Man muss also tatsächlich vorher gucken, wie groß die Profile ausfallen. Naja, inwieweit eine breitere Felge das beeinflußt weiß ich nicht. Vermutlich nicht weltbewegend. Ganz hilfreich fand ich die Seite, die google mit vorschlug:

*http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Continental-Mountain King II-26x2.40.html
*


----------



## landybehr (27. August 2011)

chevi schrieb:


> also mein eindruck bisher war, das die dosierbarkeit bei einer grösseren scheibe besser ist, bei einer kleineren hasst das blockieren genauso wie bei der grossen, denk ich



da kann ich Dich nun bestätigen. Die 160er Originalbremse blockiert das Hinterrad natürlich auch - die Entlastung des Hinterrades beim Bremsen ist wohl einfach zu stark. Bloß, daß man dafür stärker am Hebel ziehen muss, für mich gab die größere Scheibe primär einen Komfortgewinn. Und die Dosierbarkeit schien mir mit 180er Scheibe auch besser. 
Man kann es noch weiterspinnen derart, daß die größerer Scheibe weniger durch Wärme belastet wird, Beläge etwas mehr halten mögen. WeißderGeier


----------



## Deleted222328 (29. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Cube/Acid Community,

dies ist mein erster Eintrag, bin aber schon seit Längerem heimlicher Mitleser. Da ich immer wieder beobachtet habe, dass hier Usern kompetent weitergeholfen wurde, würde ich mich gerne mit ein paar Fragen an euch wenden.

Ich habe seit 2 Jahren ein Cube Acid 2009 white/candy blue und war bis jetzt eigentlich immer zufrieden unterwegs. Gestern unternahm ich eine kleinere Sonntagstour und es kam alles auf einen Schlag. Nach einer kurzen Pause wollte ich losfahren und bemerkte, dass das linke Pedal immer blockierte, sprich es drehte sich nicht mehr. So beschloss ich mich auf den direkten Heimweg zu begeben, aber ich sollte nicht weit kommen, denn nach einigen km hatte ich einen platten Hinterreifen verursacht durch einen spitzen Stein und durfte mein Rad ca. 20km nach Hause schieben. Hab gestern Abend den Schlauch geflickt und war vorhin an der Tankstelle zum Aufpumpen, das Problem mit der Pedale besteht weiterhin.

Meine Fragen wären nun diese:

1. Da ich eh unzufrieden mit den Standardpedalen bin/war (u.a. "Geknarrze" bei starker Belastung und der blockierten linken Pedale) will ich nun einen Schlussstrich ziehen und mir gleich einen neuen Satz bestellen (gutes Preis/leistungsverhältnis)
Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Es sollten übrigens keine Clickpedale sein! Ein Link zum Produkt wäre sehr hilfreich (eBay, Onlinehändler, etc.)

2. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit geflickten Schläuchen am Acid? Hält es dauerhaft oder sollte ich mir lieber einen neuen Schlauch dazu bestellen?

3. Probleme habe ich auch mit den Handgriffen, wenn ich schwitze habe ich fast keinen Halt an Ihnen und sie verdrehen/verschieben sich auch sehr leicht. Könnt ihr mir hier etwas Empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus und hier gibt es auch ein Foto des Problemkindes


----------



## Quator94 (29. August 2011)

Was möchtest du denn ausgeben?

Ich habe mir letzes Jahr für mein Analog diese Teile gekauft:

Pedale: http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-MTB-PLAT...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b3fc4b18

Griffe: http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-LENKER-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item58887cc198

Handschuhe: http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-Langfing...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item45f3665b7c

Diese Teile sollte man sich holen, wenn man erstmal nur wenig investieren möchte, sie sind zwar extrem haltbar, aber dafür ziemlich schwer   . Die Pedale haben einen super Grip und die Handschuhe/Griff Kombie verleit ein sehr sicheres Fahrgefühl. Dank des Schraubverschlußes können sich die Griffe auch nicht unkontrolliert hin und her bewegen. 

Musst aber mal schauen, die Teile gibt es bestimmt noch günstiger.

Geflikte Schläuche machen übrigens keine Probleme, solange man diese einigermasen vernünftigt aufgeklebt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esr_alex (29. August 2011)

die pedale hab ich auch, haftungstechnisch schon ein gewaltiger unterschied...
schraubgriffe hab ich welche in der passenden farbe für 1 in der buch geschossen, weil das gerutsche der normalen griffe irgendwann nervig war.
kleiner finanzieller aufwand -> grosse wirkung


----------



## landybehr (29. August 2011)

als Handgriff finde ich den Ergon GR2 ganz gut:
*http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/gr2
*das Hörnchen erlaubt auch mal eine andere Handhaltung auf Verbindungsettappen und die Handballenstütze behagt mir. 
Aber billig isser nicht.


----------



## landybehr (29. August 2011)

uijjj - 20km schieben ... gab es niemandem, dem Du per Billig-Kartenhandy aus der Satteltasche einen Notruf abgeben konntest ?

Ich habe mich - das ist mein "Trauma" - mal an der weitesten Stelle einer Ausfahrt selbst demoliert, als ich eine steile, 2-3m hohe Senke runterfuhr und unten nicht auf schmierigen Boden vorbereitet war. Dem quergestellten Vorderrad folgte der Abflug über den Lenker und die Landung auf der Schulter. Weil die Felge äußerst krumm war, musste ich, das Rad und mein Selbstmitleid durch die Gegend schleppen. Zum Glück war es nur 1km bis zu einem Hof, und da durfte ich das Telefon nutzen. Die Schulter ist, 1/4Jahr weiter, immer noch zu merken.


----------



## Deleted222328 (30. August 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten, ich hab mir jetzt erstmal die XLC Pedale bestellt und dazu eine Miniluftpumpe für unterwegs. Die und das Flickzeug sind in Zukunft Bestandteil jeder Tour. Bei den Griffen werde ich eine Auktion abwarten.

Mich hats auch am weitesten Punkt der Tour erwischt, aber es war mir unangenehm am Sonntagabend jemanden zu stören. Zumal ich mir es dann hätte ewig anhören müssen, warum ich kein Flickzeug mit hatte... So habe ich halt kurzer Hand aus der Radtour eine Wandertour gemacht, da ich genug Zeit hatte, war das auch kein Problem. Aber, wie gesagt, in Zukunft doch lieber mit Pumpe und Flickzeug.

Ich werde schreiben, wenn sich Neuigkeiten ergeben. Bis dahin Danke nochmal!

P.S. Der geflickte Schlauch scheint bis jetzt stabil die Luft zu halten


----------



## patrick... (30. August 2011)

Ein paar Impressionen vom Acid 2012:


----------



## landybehr (31. August 2011)

schwarzweiß ist edel 


Der Umbau des kleinen (24 Zähne) Shimano-Kettenblattes auf ein älteres mit 22Zähnen ist übrigens geglückt. Zwar ist das "kleinere" Kettenblatt nur für 9fach Schaltungen gedacht. Funktioniert aber trotzdem; die Ketten unterscheiden sich augenscheinlich nicht im "Innenraum", sondern an den Außenseiten.
Im kleinsten und mittleren Kettenblatt sind die "Schalteckpunkte" nun so, wie bei den vorhergehenden 9fach Shimanoschaltungen. Ich hoffe, nun bei >20% STeigungen etwas länger sitzenbleiben zu können und dadurch trotz des schnelleren Tretens besser hinaufzukommen.


----------



## patrick... (31. August 2011)

landybehr schrieb:


> schwarzweiß ist edel



meinst du die Bilder oder das Bike 
wenn es das Bike ist: ja sehe ich auch so - beim '11er fand ich die Grüne Version auch ganz sexy aber das Blaue '12er ... weiß nicht so recht


----------



## tomaol (31. August 2011)

Hi,.

Ich stelle mich irgendwie  zu do........ an.

Welchen  Luftruck muß  ich beim Acid fahren.

Habe  seit  3 Tagen eins..

Danke-
mfg.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. September 2011)

tomaol schrieb:


> Welchen  Luftruck muß  ich beim Acid fahren.


 Pauschal kann man das nicht  einfach sagen.
Kommt auf  Fahrergewicht, Fahrstil, Reifenbreite, Felge und wichtig, den Untergrund an!. Deine 3,5bar sind  schon im oberen Drittel - aber o.k. Im Gelände werden die meisten sicher etwas weniger fahren.
Wenn ich mich pauschal aus dem Fenster lehnen müsste würde ich sagen: Nicht wesentlich unter 2,0 - und nicht unbedingt über 3,8 - je nach o.g. Parametern! Dann machst Du sicher nix falsch oder kaputt! 
Finde in der Spanne einfach heraus, was Dir am meisten taugt!


----------



## landybehr (1. September 2011)

um sich in die richtige Richtung zu orientieren, half mir das:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndyDr.Jones (2. September 2011)

Hach, ich muss mich auch mal, wieder melden...zwar nicht zum Luftdruck, aber generell mal zum Acid.

Hab meines jetzt ein paar Wochen und fahre nun auch schon ganz brav damit zur Arbeit und am WE ins Gelände.
Meine erste Ausfahrt war zwar ein Disaster, da wir vorwiegend Sandböden ahebn und ich nix Besseres zu tun hatte, als mein Rad durch diverse Sandabschnitte zu jagen - das Ergebnis war eine komplette Neumontage, da der Sch... Sand überall drinsteckte...

Mittlerweise ist aber alles geschmiert, sandfrei und fährt prima.
Meine Hinterradbremse quietscht manchmal ganz schön fies, aber das kann durch das Öl von der Kette sein (hab es da was zu gut gemeint).
Werde das am WE mal reinigen...

Muss echt sagen, dass ich mich wundere, wie viel Spaß man mit nem Rad im Wald und im Gelände haben kann....



Bis hierher ein fast sinnfreier Beitrag von mir, ich weiß ;-)

aber nun  kommt das Schlimmste...ich lese überall was von "verzögern" kann mir jemand kurz verklickern, was das eigentlich bedeutet?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. September 2011)

IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> ...ich lese überall was von "verzögern" kann mir jemand kurz verklickern, was das eigentlich bedeutet?


 Ich lese hier zwar gerade nichts davon - daher fehlt mir der Zusammenhang. 
Aber im Sinne von Bremsen (und den Scheibengrößendikussionen usw.) meint man damit wohl sinngemäss "den Vortrieb" verzögern.


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (2. September 2011)

was quasi im Normaldeutsch ganz normal bremsen bedeuten würde, oder 

da denkt man, man sucht sich einen neuen Sport und da hat es dann auch wieder neue Vokabeln 

hatte bisher nur die Maxime "fall nicht auf die Fr...und brems, wenn Du zu schnell wirst


----------



## misanthropewurs (2. September 2011)

IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> Meine Hinterradbremse quietscht manchmal ganz schön fies, aber das kann durch das Öl von der Kette sein (hab es da was zu gut gemeint).
> Werde das am WE mal reinigen...


du hast doch scheibenbremsen?
falls ja, ist das weniger gut... wenn die bremsbeläge mit öl in kontakt gekommen sind (wenn ich deinen post richtig gelesen hab) mustt du sie auswechseln


----------



## Quator94 (2. September 2011)

misanthropewurs schrieb:


> du hast doch scheibenbremsen?
> falls ja, ist das weniger gut... wenn die bremsbeläge mit öl in kontakt gekommen sind (wenn ich deinen post richtig gelesen hab) mustt du sie auswechseln



Wieso sollte Kettenfett an die Bremsscheibe kommen? Müsste ja dann auf höchst unlogische Art und Weise durch das Laufrad hinduruch gespritzt sein und genau auf die Scheibe... 

Denke das Problem liegt woanders. Vielleicht spricht er ja von Fading, er hat ja nicht genau definiert in welchen Situationen sie quitscht...


----------



## landybehr (2. September 2011)

IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> .. Maxime ..



na, jetzt "ziehst Du aber mit und erhöhst den Einsatz", um sich mal an´s Pokern anzulehnen. Wo Du auf´s "Verzögern" anspielst 

Nun, wenn man mit Sprühöl arbeitet, kann davon etwas auf die  Bremsscheibe kommen. Dann ist der Weg zu den Belägen nicht mehr weit.  Aber, kaum erwähnenswert, merkt man ja selbst.


----------



## Packo84 (5. September 2011)

Hallo Leute 
Hier stelle ich euch mein Cube Acid Modell 2010 vor.

Bisher verbaut:
SKS Shockboard Steckschutzblech MTB weiss vorne
SKS X-TRA DRY Steckschutzblech MTB weiss hinten
SKS SlideCage Flaschenhalter
Cube RFR Bar Ends weiss
Sigma Sport Tacho

In arbeit :
Rock ShoxRecon Silver TK Solo Air 100mm weiss
FSAOrbit MX weiß
FSASL-250 SB.20 SBS Sattelstütze weiss
SRAMPG 990 PowerGlide II Kassette 11-32
Crank BrothersCandy 3 Pedal schwarz Pedal, inkl. MTB Cleats


----------



## Quator94 (5. September 2011)

Ohne den Spritzschutz würde es viel besser ausschauen


----------



## Packo84 (5. September 2011)

die sind nur für schlecht wetter sonst sind die nicht dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias82797 (6. September 2011)

Hallo!

Möchte mir auch in Kürze ein Acid 2012 S/W kaufen. Hab mit total verliebt darin.
Habe zuhause ein GT von 2001. Werde mein neues Bike dann auch mal hier vorstellen.


----------



## Thiel (12. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer der Rahmen vom Acid ist ?


----------



## torca (13. September 2011)

Möchte mein Bike hier auch mal vorstellen. Fahre seit Mai ein 2011er Acid. Seither ca. 400 km abgeritten. Geändert habe ich als erstes die Gabel, ist jetzt eine RS Reba RLT. Dann habe ich bei der Hayes vorne eine 180er Scheibe versucht aber die Dinger bringen es einfach nicht. Deshalb kommt am Freitag eine Avid Elixir x.9 dran. Ich hoffe dann bremst das Rad endlich. Außerdem sind noch Shimano Klickpedale dran und die Cube Fritzz Griffe sind bestellt. Geplant sind nich andere Reifen, mal sehen evtl. Rocket Ron. 



Sent from my EiPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misanthropewurs (13. September 2011)

hallo
wie weit könnt ihr denn eure sättel bzw sattelstützen versenken? meine geht bei weitem nicht ganz rein. eigentlich wollte ich sie jetzt kürzen, hab aber gerade einen anderen thread gelesen, in dem der ersteller das selbe "problem" hatte. bei ihm war aber eine schweißnaht im sitzrohr, so dass er die stütze nicht ordentlich versenken konnte. jetzt frage ich mich ob es normal ist dass die stütze ~10 cm überschaut.
wär nett wenn jmd bei sich schauen kkönnte 
modell ist übrigens das 2011er


----------



## markus182 (13. September 2011)

torca schrieb:


> Möchte mein Bike hier auch mal vorstellen. Fahre seit Mai ein 2011er Acid. Seither ca. 400 km abgeritten. Geändert habe ich als erstes die Gabel, ist jetzt eine RS Reba RLT. Dann habe ich bei der Hayes vorne eine 180er Scheibe versucht aber die Dinger bringen es einfach nicht. Deshalb kommt am Freitag eine Avid Elixir x.9 dran. Ich hoffe dann bremst das Rad endlich. Außerdem sind noch Shimano Klickpedale dran und die Cube Fritzz Griffe sind bestellt. Geplant sind nich andere Reifen, mal sehen evtl. Rocket Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EiPhone using Tapatalk




ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber warum haste dir nicht gleich nen anderes/besseres Mtb gekauft


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. September 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber warum haste dir nicht gleich nen anderes/besseres Mtb gekauft


Das frage ich mich auch immer wieder wenn ich das lese! 
Ich habe mein Acid 2 Jahre so von der Stange gefahren - dann meiner Frau "überlassen". 
Das Geld für evtl. Umbauten floss dann in ein LTD und ein AMS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torca (13. September 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber warum haste dir nicht gleich nen anderes/besseres Mtb gekauft



Gute Frage, absolut berechtigt. Aber ich bin so veranlagt, dass ich mein MTB schon ein paar Jährchen fahre. Mein vorheriges Bulls habe ich ca. 10 Jahre gefahren und auch so einiges umgebaut. Es macht einfach Spaß und wenn man's alles selbst mach um so mehr. Hätte ich mir ein LTD o. AMS geholt, hätte ich mit Sicherheit auch verbesserungswürdige Dinge gefunden und verändert. Werde das Acid bestimmt keine 10 Jahre fahren, aber den Custom Spaß lass ich mir nicht nehmen. 



Sent from my EiPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. September 2011)

torca schrieb:


> ...aber den Custom Spaß lass ich mir nicht nehmen...


 Unter den Umständen - gut so. Ist mit Deiner Begründung sogar mehr als schlüssig. Wohl dem, der´s drauf hat - ich habe da 2 linke Pfoten mitbekommen.  Viel Spaß dann beim friemeln und biken.


----------



## Fildal (14. September 2011)

an alle die vor haben ein Acid 2012 zu kaufen die ersten 3000 werden ein Gabel mit Feder haben danach wird ein Luftgabel verbaut.


----------



## mtblukas (14. September 2011)

warum das?


----------



## Fildal (14. September 2011)

Keine ahnung habe ich von mein Händler erfahren.


----------



## landybehr (15. September 2011)

könnte mir vorstellen, daß das Acid modellpolitisch aufgewertet wird - und dann auch teurer wird und dabei die einfachere Gabel hinter sich läßt. 
Ich beobachte das noch nicht lange. Aber es scheint daß die MTBs jährlich umgemöbelt werden müssen. Und dabei gibt es ja nur den Weg "nach vorn/oben".


----------



## dripdrop (16. September 2011)

misanthropewurs schrieb:


> hallo
> wie weit könnt ihr denn eure sättel bzw sattelstützen versenken? meine  geht bei weitem nicht ganz rein. eigentlich wollte ich sie jetzt kürzen,  hab aber gerade einen anderen thread gelesen, in dem der ersteller das  selbe "problem" hatte. bei ihm war aber eine schweißnaht im sitzrohr, so  dass er die stütze nicht ordentlich versenken konnte. jetzt frage ich  mich ob es normal ist dass die stütze ~10 cm überschaut.
> wär nett wenn jmd bei sich schauen kkönnte
> 
> ...




Ich kann bei meinem 2011er Acid die Sattelstütze komplett versenken, scheint also ein Problem von deinem Bike zu sein.

Habe mir jetzt auch eine Reba gegönnt. Warum nicht gleich ein besseres Rad gekauft? Weil ich vor dem Kauf nie und nimmer gedacht habe, dass ich innerhalb von 3 Monaten die 2000 KM-Grenze erreiche, mein Auto abgebe und nur noch Rad fahre...dann noch abundan in die Mittelgebirge und merken, dass die Dart3 zusammen mit der 160er Scheibe nix taugt. 

Neues Rad steckt nicht drin also Teil-Upgrade...


----------



## torca (16. September 2011)

Glückwunsch zur Reba, ich bin damit echt glücklich, es sind Welten zur Dart. 

Habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe heute meine Hayes rausgeschmissen und eine Elixir CR verbaut. Die Dinger kommen ja fertig befüllt und entlüftet also da dran habe ich nichts gemacht. Mein kleines Problem ist, wenn die Griffe und die Druckpunktverstellung auf volle weite gestellt sind, fängt die Bremse erst ab der Hälfte des Weges an zu greifen. Ist das normal? Oder kann man da noch was machen, dass das greifen der Bremse schon eher einsetzt?


Sent from my EiPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basti_ol (17. September 2011)

misanthropewurs schrieb:


> hallo
> wie weit könnt ihr denn eure sättel bzw sattelstützen versenken? meine geht bei weitem nicht ganz rein. eigentlich wollte ich sie jetzt kürzen, hab aber gerade einen anderen thread gelesen, in dem der ersteller das selbe "problem" hatte. bei ihm war aber eine schweißnaht im sitzrohr, so dass er die stütze nicht ordentlich versenken konnte. jetzt frage ich mich ob es normal ist dass die stütze ~10 cm überschaut.
> wär nett wenn jmd bei sich schauen kkönnte
> modell ist übrigens das 2011er



welche größe fährst du denn? ich hab ein 16''er und da guckt die auch immer ein gutes stück raus - wie viel cm weiß ich grad nicht aus dem kopf aber 10 sind es bestimmt auch, ich dachte bislang immer das rohr könnte unten nicht weiter rein wegen der schraube von der hinteren montagemöglichkeit für flaschenhalter... wer weiß! 

oh sorry, bin ja auch noch neu hier, will ich direkt mal ein bild dran hängen (Sattel ist jetzt ein anderer, sonst kommts soweit hin!)


----------



## Cuberia (18. September 2011)

Hab mir jetzt auch ein Acid aus Resteteilen zusammengeschraubt....muß für den Winter reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## landybehr (18. September 2011)

Vielleicht hilft´s ? >>

Ich habe gestern versucht, mich zu orientieren wie weit eine Sattelstütze eintauchen kann - weil ich eine RS-Reverb ordern möchte. Dazu habe ich einen Stock in den Rahmen eingetaucht und der erste Anschlag kam bei der Schraube vom Flaschenhalter; bzw. bei der dort eingelassenen Mutter. Ich habe etwas herumgeschoben und andere Hinternisse fanden sich nicht. Tiefer kommt man also nicht - aber bis dorthin sollte sich alles hinunterschieben lassen. Das wird schon so sein, wie Basti_OL schreibt. Meine Testmethode war nun aber nicht übermäßig gründlich, so daß ich "die Gewähr" ein wenig einschränken muss 

Die Originalstütze jetzt wird bei meinem 22" Rahmen dieselbe sein, wie beim Kleineren. Denke ich jedenfalls. Bei mir ist die Stütze vielleicht 15cm versenkt. Wenn ich nicht irre, stand irgendwo daß eine Sattelstütze mind. 8cm im Sitzrohr eingetaucht sein muss.


----------



## misanthropewurs (19. September 2011)

ja danke. bei mir hakts auch an der schraube... werd mich mal mit der eisensäge vergnügen^^


----------



## QBE84 (19. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

weiss jemand von euch ob das Cube Acid 2011 geschmiedete Ausfallenden hat ?  konnte dazu leider nichts finden.
Und der Rahmen müsste in der Comp Serie doch durchweg der gleiche sein also vom AIM bis Acid oder ?

Wäre cool wenn da einer was weiss  Danke


----------



## wuttel (21. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich lege mir im Moment auch ein neues Fahrrad zu und es wird jetzt warsch das Acid 2012. Mein Händler hat nur Modelle mit Luftgabeln. Würde doch auch keinen Sinn ergeben, eines mir 2 versch. Gabel zu verkaufen, oder?

Soviel zum Thema, dass es ggf. 3000 Modelle mit Federgabel geben wird.

Mir leuchtet das zumindestens nicht ein 

Grüße


----------



## St0Rm (22. September 2011)

Hallo Jungs, Mädels

ich wollt nach der heutigen Ausfahrt mal so wissen was ihr euren Griftschleudern so zumutet was das Fahren angeht?
Ich musste heute mit Erstaunen und Verwunderung feststellen das ich wohl meinem Hardtail etwas mehr zutraue als so manch anderer, als ich auf meiner Feierabend-Runde durch das Fichtelgebirge eine Gruppe Fullys auf dem Trail stehen lassen musste, auch wenn ich mich gerne einmal hinzugesellt hätte.

Ich hatte erst bedenken ob die doch teils ruppigen Steinpassagen mich nicht zu sehr vom Rad "kicken" so ganz ohne Dämpfer und meine kleine 100mm Gabel nicht gänzlich überfordert ist.
Klar das ich das ganze etwas langsamer angehe und eher alles unter Kontrolle behalte als mich irgendwo einfach mal durchzudrücken (beim Fully ja doch öfters einfach mal möglich ) , und sicher ist das Fahrwerk an die Grenzen gekommen und bisle drüber, aber ich würd einfach gern mal wissen wie es bei euch so aussieht und ob ich da allein da steh oder net wenn ich sage "steht Mountainbike drauf.. dann sollt auch  Mountain drin sein".

Gruß,
der Sebbo


----------



## QBE84 (22. September 2011)

Also ich habe ebenfalls das 2011er Acid, habe damit ca. 1000km runter, davon waren 2 Marathons mit dabei. Es ist sicherlich kein All Mountain Rad und für den Bikepark auch nicht geeignet aber es hält schon was aus. 
Wenn ich auf nem flowigen Trail fahre sind auch ab und an kleine Sprünge dabei ( 10 -20  cm). Bisher gabs da keine Probleme, man sollte es aber nicht übertreiben . Selbst auf den Marathon Rennen lief alles Problemlos. Da gings dann auch teilweise mit 30 kmh die Trails runter.
Downhill Rennen oder wie schon gesagt Bikeparks würde ich dir aber nicht mit dem Rad empfehlen, das wird dann schon sehr Grenzwertig.
Der Rahmen ist soweit ich weiss nicht konifiziert, d.h die Wandstärken wurden nicht verdünntum Gewicht zu sparen, dafür ist er halt etwas schwerer. In Zukunft wird sich zeigen was die Felgen und Naben mit machen wenn das Rad mal mehr KM runter hat. Momentan hab ich noch die Dart 3 drin , die wird im nächsten Jahr allerdings durch eine Reba ersetzt, denn die Dart 3 kann nicht alzu viel ist aber voerst ok. Mir jedenfalls macht das Acid sehr viel Spaß


----------



## wuttel (23. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin seit gestern nun auch der Besitzer eines Acid 2012.
Nachdem wir einen längeren Vorbau verbaut hatten, war es für mich um einiges bequemer (bin ca. 188 und hab lange Arme). Im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern ist der Vorbau wirklich relativ kurz.

Die nächste Woche kann ich vorsichtig mit dem Fahren anfangen, muss meinen Mittelhandbruch 5. Finger noch schonen 
Bericht folgt.

Vorab: Die Recon TK Silver ist schonmal eine gute Änderung gegenüber dem 2011!
Mal schaun, wie sich das neue XT Schaltwerk hinten schlägt. Das Design finde ich auch sehr schön (schwarz/weiß), aber das Grau/Blau...naja...nicht ganz mein Geschmack...

Grüße


----------



## basti_ol (23. September 2011)

haha die recon... ja da kannst du froh sein, ich hab in meinem '11er eine dart drin gehabt und die gegen ne tora ausgetauscht (konnte ich günstig ergattern) - und nun ist die recon drin! mit dem blau geb ich dir recht, wer es mag wird es wahrscheinlich lieben aber ist schon irgendwie speziell...


----------



## dripdrop (24. September 2011)

So...gestern die Reba verbaut...  Eigentlich wollte ich heute in den Harz die ein bisschen einweihen...aber mein Rücken hat mir einen Strick durch die Rechnung gemacht... Also daheim hocken und auf dem Sofa langweilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (25. September 2011)

ist die Position der Bremsgriffe so angenehm für dich


----------



## torca (25. September 2011)

dripdrop schrieb:


> So...gestern die Reba verbaut...  Eigentlich wollte ich heute in den Harz die ein bisschen einweihen...aber mein Rücken hat mir einen Strick durch die Rechnung gemacht... Also daheim hocken und auf dem Sofa langweilen...



Sieht gut aus! Wo kommste denn her? Der Harz ist auch mein Einzugsgebiet. Bin erst heute von Rotheshütte über Gierberg und Braunsteinhaus nach Ilfeld gefahren. Plane derzeit ne Tour von Güntersberge über Breitenstein zum Poppenturm und Nordhäuser Talsperre nach Neustadt. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal mit den Acid's. 


Sent from my EiPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dripdrop (26. September 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> ist die Position der Bremsgriffe so angenehm für dich



^^ War ich noch nicht wieder bei.. da ich für die neuen Griffe die Bremsen etc. lockern musste hab ich die nur provisorisch festgeschraubt. Hast natürlich recht und dürfte sich beim Fahren ein bisschen unbequem gestalten.

@ Torca: Aus dem schönen Friesland, wenn wir in den Harz starten dann meistens Goslar, ist halt mit dem NDS-Ticket recht günstig.


----------



## St0Rm (26. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mein Acid hinten mit einer 180mm Scheibe für die Schimano BR-M4451 ausrüsten und frage mich nun welchen Bremsadapter ich dafür benötige.

Bin ich da mit dem von Shimano schon richtig? möchte auf Nummer sicher gehen http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17303

Gruß,
der Sebbo


----------



## markus182 (26. September 2011)

St0Rm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mein Acid hinten mit einer 180mm Scheibe für die Schimano BR-M4451 ausrüsten und frage mich nun welchen Bremsadapter ich dafür benötige.
> 
> ...




sollte passen


----------



## Vincy (27. September 2011)

St0Rm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mein Acid hinten mit einer 180mm Scheibe für die Schimano BR-M4451 ausrüsten und frage mich nun welchen Bremsadapter ich dafür benötige.


 
Für Hardtails gibt Cube hinten nur bis max 160mm eine Freigabe!
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...brake-disc-diameter-is-my-cube-bike-approved/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St0Rm (28. September 2011)

mir schon bewusst, ka Angst, aber ich frag ja nicht umsonst 
Meiner Meinung nach ist für ein MTB, auch wenns ein "einsteiger MTB" ist, eine 160 mm Bremsscheibe zu wenig wenns mal längere Zeit steiler wird.
Wenn ich auf meiner Feierabendrunde einen höheren Berg nach mühevollem hochkämpfen wieder runter will ist die Bremse auf halber Strecke restlos am Ende und macht nurnoch eins wie ein Weltmeister - faden.

Dementsprechend rüste ich ganz bewusst auf. Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung das der Rahmen einiges Aushält wenn ich seh was ich damit alles bewerkstelligen kann. Da wird das ding nicht wegen ner 180er Scheibe einen Abflug machen.

Gruß,
der Sebbo


----------



## Milan0 (28. September 2011)

Ich habe an meinem LTD auch eine 185er Scheibe hinten. Bereue es kein Stück


----------



## Vincy (28. September 2011)

Im MTB-Worldcup fahren die mit 140mm Scheiben.


----------



## domi79 (30. September 2011)

[/url][/IMG]



bis auf die schalthebel und schaltwerk hab ich alles verändert. möchte noch eine fox 32 blau weiß und komplett auf xtr bauen.


----------



## St0Rm (30. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Im MTB-Worldcup fahren die mit 140mm Scheiben.



und? Wie war das mit dem "von der Brücke springen".

Ich will weder TopZeiten unterbieten noch ultra Leicht sein. Ich will fun aufn Trail haben und das kann ich mit dem Rad super, nur am Ende der Trails ist die Bremse weg...


----------



## wuttel (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat irgendjemand hier auch schon das 2012 Acid?
Ich habe heute meine erste Runde gedreht, die Bremsen schön eingefahren und bin rundum zufrieden.
Zuhause ist mir aber eine Sache aufgefallen:
Ist man hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel schleift die Kette leicht an der Rahmenstrebe!?

Ich werde beim nächsten Händlerbesuch das mal ansprechen, es hat den Lack dort komplett entfernt (ist nicht schlimm da es ja Aluminium ist, aber bei einem Fahrrad, sollte die Kette nicht umbedingt irgendwo scheifen).
Und nein, sie ist nicht rausgesprungen o.a. und ich habe weitergetreten.

Grüße

Edit: Habe das eben gechekt. Die muss wohl irgendwie mal kurz raus sein und hat den Lack erfolgreich entfernt.... naja passert 

Nun habe ich leider das Problem, dass das Radlager knackt. Die Schraube vom Pedalarm habe ich gecheckt, ist fest. Werde nächste Woche beim Händler vorbeischauen.

Edit das 2.:
Soo der Händler hat einfach die Pedale nicht richtig angezogen und Fett vergessen. Alles super!
Komme eben von einer Tour wieder, die Bremsen greifen immer besser.


----------



## tomaol (6. Oktober 2011)

Moin.


sagt  mal  hat  jeamnd auch schon so  etwas gehabt.

Ich  fahre  fast  nie  Strasse  nur  Wald und Wildnis.

Ich  habe  mir  jetzt  4 mal  hinter einander eine  Platten  gefahren.

Mal vorn ,  mal  hinten.

Immer war es  ein Dorn  oder  Stachel  von  Pflanzen.

Kann  es  sein  das  die  Reifen  irgendwie  zu  weich  und Dünn sind ?

Mfg. Tom


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2011)

Welche Reifen hast du denn aufgezogen?


----------



## tomaol (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi.

Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25

Mfg. Tom


----------



## woozy_ef (6. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es am Smart Sam liegt. Mit ein paar Km Unterbrechung fahr ich selbigen seit ~1500 Km und bis jetzt keinen einzigen Plattfuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcidTotti96 (9. Oktober 2011)

.....so Leute ,bin letztes und dieses Jahr bis jetzt knapp 5000km gefahren und hatte nicht eine Panne .....das ist doch Wahnsinn....und fahre viel Harzer Schotterwege......letztes WE war ich aufm Brocken...das Wetter war Hammer,aber da oben einfach die Hölle los.......!!!!...das ACID macht einfach Spass...

LG Totti


----------



## tomaol (9. Oktober 2011)

Moin.


Habe der  Pannenteiufel  gefunden.

Passt wider  alles.

Aber  mal was anderes.

An den Bremsen am Acid  sind doch solch Schmiernippel.

Was  schmier ich dort  ab?

Und was wird  als Schmiermittel  benutzt?

Danke.

Mfg. Tom


----------



## skask (9. Oktober 2011)

Da wird nichts geschmiert, da kommt beim Entlüften die alte Bremsflüssigkeit raus.


----------



## esr_alex (9. Oktober 2011)

mal wieder nen kleines bild von mir


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

verkaufe mein Cube Acid (2009er Model, 16 Zoll).

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/nordrhein-westfalen/fahrraeder/herren/u122383

Weitere Pics gerne auf Anfrage.


----------



## wa2lugge (10. Oktober 2011)

esr_alex
und wie ist die recon solo air so spricht sie gut an 
(die ist ja jetz im 2012 acid verbaut oder?)


----------



## esr_alex (10. Oktober 2011)

also im vergleich zur dart ist die recon schon viel besser... spricht super an und federt butterweich...
ein weiterer vorteil ist, dass man die halt mit der mitgelieferten pumpe schön auf sich abstimmen kann... an der dart haste dran rumgedreht und hattest keinen anhaltspunkt wo man auf der skala rumeiert.
musste allerdings bissl mehr druck reinmachen als angegeben, weil ichs bissl uebertrieben hab und die gabel des öfteren durchgeschlagen ist.

nachdem man für sich aber die optimale abstimmung gefunden hat ist die echt super...

würd zum vergleich gern mal ne reba fahren... wär neugierig ob man da nen unterschied merkt...


----------



## wa2lugge (10. Oktober 2011)

ok danke


----------



## torca (11. Oktober 2011)

esr_alex schrieb:


> würd zum vergleich gern mal ne reba fahren... wär neugierig ob man da nen unterschied merkt...



Ich sag nur "Motion Control". Wenn man bei der Reba beim MC erst mal nach langen herumprobieren die richtige Einstellung gefunden hat, gleitet die Gabel über Schotterwege oder Wurzeln etc. nur so hinweg. Ist schon genial. Allerdings hat's bei mir ca. 14 Tage gedauert bis ich die für mich perfekte Einstellung gefunden hab. 




Send from my EiPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torca (12. Oktober 2011)

Noch eins in besserer Auflösung 



Send from my EiPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuuurfsUp (13. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin,
bin seit 3 Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Acid ´2011 und noch totaler MTB n00b!

Habe eine Frage zu der Reifengröße. Ist ja glaub ich orig nen Schwalbe "26 - 2.25 drauf aber passen auch 2.4 und/oder 2.5 schlappen rauf!?
Was würde passieren wenn ich zB vorne 2.25 und hinten 2.5 drauf hab, irgendwelche Vor oder Nachteile?

Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## cytrax (13. Oktober 2011)

lol also 2,4 und 2,5er kannst dir abschminken die passen nicht mal auf mein AMS drauf (passen schon aber dann schleift der dreck an den kettenstreben). Wenn du was breiteres drauf machen willst nimm nen 2,25er FatAlbert der sollte passen und der baut breiter als der 2,25er NobbyNic. Was anderes is auch sinnlos und nur zum Eisdielenposing da^^.


----------



## SuuurfsUp (13. Oktober 2011)

alles klar, dank dir.


----------



## wa2lugge (13. Oktober 2011)

hä mein bruder hat auf seinen alten aim eine 2.8vorne


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Oktober 2011)

wa2lugge schrieb:


> hä mein bruder hat auf seinen alten aim eine 2.8vorne


 Und was hat er davon - macht doch gleich "Traktorreifen" 
auf Eure Cubes.  Mal in echt - 2.25 ist einfach ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (14. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal nen 2,25er FA auf meinem AMS. Wenn noch Matsch dazurechnest bleibt da nimmer viel Platz.


----------



## esr_alex (15. Oktober 2011)

ich hab vorn nen 2.35er wicked will und hinten den 2.35er fat albert...
ist schon eng, passt aber...


----------



## cytrax (15. Oktober 2011)

Bis halt die Kettenstreben angescheuert sind...


----------



## esr_alex (15. Oktober 2011)

nach 6ookm ist da nix angescheuert...
steinschläge gibt's schon... aber die wären auch mit 2.25 da.

wollt halt mal info geben, das es in den hinterbau passt, ob man's brauch steht auf nem anderen blatt.


----------



## zippolino (16. Oktober 2011)

man man was bringt euch denn so ein dicker reifen bitte?

ich habe vorne standart gelassen 2.1 und hinten halt mal 2.25 aber mehr geht absolut nicht... bei mir ist schon der lack ab bei den kettenstreben vom dreck und schotter und so was halt mal hängen bleibt wenn man mal bei nassen wetter rumfährt.


----------



## esr_alex (16. Oktober 2011)

ich sag ja, dass es nicht unbedingt sinnvoll ist...

im vergleich zu den schmaleren hat man mE ne bessere dämpfung, es fährt sich irgendwie bequemer ... 
optik ist auch besser, aber das ja alles geschmacksache...

auf der anderen seite hat man dann nat. mehr gewicht und nen hoeheren rollwiderstand.

muss jeder selber wissen...

die kettenstreben sehen nach ner weile rumfahren eh aus wie sau wenn man bissl mehr ueber schotter faehrt ... hab die steinschläge wie gesagt auch mit den orginal reifen gehabt.


----------



## Paragonfx (18. Oktober 2011)

Cube Acid 2011 mit frischer Bereifung


----------



## patrick... (18. Oktober 2011)

esr_alex schrieb:


> also im vergleich zur dart ist die recon schon viel besser... spricht super an und federt butterweich...
> ein weiterer vorteil ist, dass man die halt mit der mitgelieferten pumpe schön auf sich abstimmen kann... an der dart haste dran rumgedreht und hattest keinen anhaltspunkt wo man auf der skala rumeiert.
> musste allerdings bissl mehr druck reinmachen als angegeben, weil ichs bissl uebertrieben hab und die gabel des öfteren durchgeschlagen ist.
> 
> ...



WTF? An meinem Acid 2012 ist definitiv keine Luftfedergabel dran. Cube schreibt das zwar aus aber an meiner Gabel ist kein rotes Ventil zum pumpen. Machst du bitte mal Bilder von deinem Bike?


----------



## esr_alex (18. Oktober 2011)

meins ist das rot-weisse paar posts weiter oben.
das ventil ist auf dem linken tauchrohr unter ner kappe...

was hast denn für ne gabel?


----------



## patrick... (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ein Acid 2012 und Cube schreibt das Rad mit Recon Silver TK Air aus. Nur sehe ich das Ventil nicht.

Meine Gabe sieht so aus:







Wo soll das Ventil sein? An deinem Rad sieht man ja auch keins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_ol (18. Oktober 2011)

meinst du das ventil zum einstellen der gabel? sollte unter dem verschluss am in fahrtrichtung linken gabelrohr sein, rechts der "anschluss" für den lockout. deckel abdrehen und mit einer dämpferpume den passenden druck einstellen!


----------



## patrick... (19. Oktober 2011)

Links oben ist das Rad für die Druckstufe. Nur abdrehen geht nicht. Das ist mit einer Schraube gesichert. Da drunter soll das Ventil sein?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann hast aber keine AIR.

Hier stand doch, das die ersten 3000 oder so ohne AIR Gabel kommen...


----------



## patrick... (19. Oktober 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dann hast aber keine AIR.
> 
> Hier stand doch, das die ersten 3000 oder so ohne AIR Gabel kommen...



Wo stand das?
Und was heißt das für mich? Hätte mein Händler mich nicht ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen müssen, dass mein Rad schlechter als normal vorgesehen ausgestattet ist?


----------



## Asko (19. Oktober 2011)

patrick... schrieb:


> Wo stand das?
> Und was heißt das für mich? Hätte mein Händler mich nicht ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen müssen, dass mein Rad schlechter als normal vorgesehen ausgestattet ist?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8725270&postcount=2420

Naja es ist die selbe Gabel... darüber lässt sich wohl streiten


----------



## patrick... (19. Oktober 2011)

Asko schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8725270&postcount=2420
> 
> Naja es ist die selbe Gabel... darüber lässt sich wohl streiten



WTF? Das glaube ich ja nicht. Coil ist nicht Air - die Gabeln habe eine Preisdifferenz von rund 70 Euro. Wenn mein Händler mir diese Tatsache unterschlagen hat, grenzt das für mich schon fast an Betrug.


----------



## Paragonfx (19. Oktober 2011)

Heute konnte ich mal eine kleine Runde mit den X-King Reifen fahren, jedenfalls ein sehr großer Unterschied zu der Smart Sam Bereifung. Mehr Grip und wie ich finde laufen die Reifen auch leichter auf befestigten wie unbefestigten Untergrund.


----------



## Quator94 (19. Oktober 2011)

patrick... schrieb:


> Links oben ist das Rad für die Druckstufe. Nur abdrehen geht nicht. Das ist mit einer Schraube gesichert. Da drunter soll das Ventil sein?



Auf drr anderen Seite  Nicht bei dem blauen Teil.

Mach mal ein Foto von deiner Gabel (So wie das da unten)

Das schwarze Teil da rechts kann man abdrehen.


----------



## patrick... (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja genau das ist das Problem. Du hast die Air Version gepostet und die habe ich nicht. Dummerweise ist das Bild von mir in Post #2477 auch die Air Version aber die habe ich nicht! Ich besitze an meinem Acid 2012 die Coil.

So sieht deine gepostete Air von der Seite aus:






Auf dem rechten Gabelrohr ist die Kappe fÃ¼rs Ventil aber das habe ich nicht. Meine Gabe sieht so aus - Coil Version:






Rechts oben ist nur ein Alu-Rad fÃ¼r die Druckstufe und da ist von oben eine Schraube durch. Ein Ventil gibt es nicht.

Falls ihr wollt, mach ich auch Bilder aber ich habe 100pro die Coil Version.

â¬dit: genau so sieht meine von oben aus:






Kein Ventil, nur eine Schraube.

Und nun bitte Meinungen, was wÃ¼rdet ihr jetzt mit dem HÃ¤ndler machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (19. Oktober 2011)

hat er dir Versprochen das es eine Luftgabel ist?


----------



## Quator94 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde auf meine Gabel Anspruch erheben oder gegebenenfalls das Bike zurückgeben. Wenn es dir tatsächlich als AirGabel verkauft wurde, finde ich das ne ziemliche sauerrei.


----------



## patrick... (20. Oktober 2011)

Als Air wurde es mir nicht verkauft aber da laut Aussage von Fildal müssen die Händler davon gewusst haben:



> an alle die vor haben ein Acid 2012 zu kaufen die ersten 3000 werden ein Gabel mit Feder haben danach wird ein Luftgabel verbaut. [...] habe ich von mein Händler erfahren.



Damit bin ich der Meinung, dass man mich beim Kauf darauf hinweisen hätte müssen, dass ich ein Modell mit Coil bekomme und alle anderen später eine Air.

Ich habe schließlich den gleichen Preis bezahlt und soll dafür, dass ich als aller erstes das Bike gekauft habe, auch noch bestraft werden? Finde ich sehr ungerecht.

Zumal ich beim Kauf - da zum Zeitpunkte die Cube Page noch die 2011er Modelle führte - ich extra gefragt habe, was sich alles geändert hat und man mir schön die neue bessere Gabel angepriesen hat. Nicht als Air aber spätestens da hätte man ja sagen müssen, dass die ersten 3000 Modelle eine Coil Gabel besitzen und die kommenden Räder also sprich das eigentliche Acid Modell über eine Air verfügt oder?


----------



## dripdrop (20. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn es die Recon mit Stahlfeder ist, ist die immernoch um längen besser als die DART3...


----------



## patrick... (20. Oktober 2011)

dripdrop schrieb:


> Auch wenn es die Recon mit Stahlfeder ist, ist die immernoch um längen besser als die DART3...



Ja und? Das ist doch kein Argument.

"Haben Sie sich nicht so, sie haben zwar den gleichen Preis bezahlt und haben was schlechteres als alle, die das Rad jetzt kaufen, bekommen aber das ist immer noch besser als das Vorgängermodell?"


----------



## Quator94 (20. Oktober 2011)

Frag doch einfach deinen Händler, vielleicht ist der ja kulant und kommt dir irgendwie entgegen.

Fensterputzroboter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woozy_ef (20. Oktober 2011)

Ganz einfach: Anrufen/hingehen, Problem schildern und fragen wie es weiter geht. Und nicht vergessen: Der Ton macht die Musik. Eine nett formulierte Bitte erreicht beim Händler mehr als das kundentypische herum-gekeife gepaart mit Dingen die einem angeblich zustehen.


----------



## patrick... (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja, gehe morgen persönlich vorbei. Habe heute mal mit einem anderen Cube Händler gesprochen. Der meinte, mein Händler hätte das wissen müssen und mir das auch sagen müssen.

Ich werde morgen sehen, was bei rauskommt.


----------



## woozy_ef (20. Oktober 2011)

Der Händler muss essen und aufs Klo, mehr nicht. Die anderen Händler sagen das auch gerne mal um sich selbst zu profilieren und Kunden abzuwerben. 
Weise ihn freundlich auf den Fehler hin und wenn es ein guter Händler ist sieht er es ein und beschafft dir die Luft Gabel


----------



## patrick... (21. Oktober 2011)

woozy_ef schrieb:


> Der Händler muss essen und aufs Klo, mehr nicht. Die anderen Händler sagen das auch gerne mal um sich selbst zu profilieren und Kunden abzuwerben.
> Weise ihn freundlich auf den Fehler hin und wenn es ein guter Händler ist sieht er es ein und beschafft dir die Luft Gabel



Du hast schon mitbekommen, dass es hier noch einen anderen User gibt, wo der Händler ihm genau das gesagt hat!?

Wenn ich euch nicht bestätigt hätte, dass Cube das Rad wirklich in 2 Versionen ausliefert, dann hätte ihm doch sicher kein Mensch geglaubt.

Und zum Thema "sagen müssen": Ich hätte ja gern ein Statement von Cube bekommen allerdings hat man mir auf meine Anfrage im Kontaktformular noch nicht geantwortet. Es kann ja auch gut sein, dass Cube die Händler drauf hinweist, ihren Kunden das Problem mit der Gabel zu schildern.

Dann sieht es für den Händler nämlich schon ganz anders aus ...

Naja so gegen 14Uhr werde ich dort sein. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## patrick... (21. Oktober 2011)

So war beim Händler. Der hat das mit den Gabeln erst mitbekommen, als ich es ihm an ein weißes Acid mit Coil und einem blauen mit Air gezeigt habe. Von den 3000 mit Coil wusste man wohl auch nichts. Man will nächste Woche bei Cube anrufen und die Sache klären und versuchen eine Air für mich zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Oktober 2011)

Und wenn er keine bekommt - würde ich ihn höflich fragen, ob er nicht einfach eine "umbauen" kann, von denen die er da hat! 
Denn das Bike tauschen wird er wohl nicht mehr......
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## woozy_ef (21. Oktober 2011)

Wie viele Händler vertreiben in Deutschland Cube Räder? Geschätze 5000? Da kann es auch mal vorkommen das der eine oder andere keine Info von Cube bekommt.
Was ich damit sagen will: Nicht jeder Händler ist ein geldgeiles ********* das dich über den Tisch ziehen will. Manche wissen es einfach nicht besser und genau bei denen erreicht man mit Freundlichkeit eben mehr als mit Besserwisserei. 

Mal sehen was Cube zu der Thematik sagt, alles andere als eine neue Gabel wäre verwunderlich.


----------



## patrick... (22. Oktober 2011)

woozy_ef schrieb:


> Mal sehen was Cube zu der Thematik sagt, alles andere als eine neue Gabel wäre verwunderlich.



Das wäre schön ja  .


----------



## patrick... (25. Oktober 2011)

Mitte Dezember gibts eine neue Gabel


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Oktober 2011)

patrick... schrieb:


> Mitte Dezember gibts eine neue Gabel


 
 
Vom Händler oder von Cube? Kann Dir egal sein...aber der Neugier halber.....
Ende gut - Cube gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domi79 (28. Oktober 2011)

domi79 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> bis auf die schalthebel und schaltwerk hab ich alles verändert. möchte noch eine fox 32 blau weiß und komplett auf xtr bauen.


----------



## domi79 (28. Oktober 2011)

jetzt hab ich sie endlich


----------



## mtblukas (29. Oktober 2011)

Sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## domi79 (29. Oktober 2011)

vielen dank. hab auch sehr viel freude am fahren ;-)


----------



## misanthropewurs (30. Oktober 2011)

welchen durchmesser haben die nippel meines 2011er acids (laufrad Alex ZX 24)? 3,4mm?
danke^^


----------



## patrick... (4. November 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Vom Händler oder von Cube? Kann Dir egal sein...aber der Neugier halber.....
> Ende gut - Cube gut...



von Cube


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. November 2011)

patrick... schrieb:


> von Cube


----------



## Hexenwerk (14. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ist bekannt wie viel der 2011er Rahmen alleine wiegt? Optimalerweise in 20". ;-)
Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Yetixx (18. November 2011)

huhu.....dann werde ich mich mal in dieser Gemeinde anmelden....seit kurzem Cube Acid Driver und glücklich damit.....obwohl die ersten Veränderungen schon bei der ersten Insp. getätigt wurden....XT Shifter und Umwerfer, 180 Scheibe vorne .....
Achso..und weil so zufrieden gleich  die  ...... zweite Cube Acid 2011 green grey schon bestellt.....!!
Für meine Frau....!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domi79 (30. November 2011)




----------



## Yetixx (6. Dezember 2011)

Öhm sieht gut aus......fährst Du das auch!? (oder steht es nur im Wohnzimmer!? *g*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

nur Spass...kommt gut Dein Bike!!


----------



## Yetixx (6. Dezember 2011)

weiß einer von euch welche Schaftlänge ich bei einer neuen Gabel für meine 2011 Acid`s brauche?.....Rahmen 16 und 18 Zoll


----------



## cytrax (8. Dezember 2011)

Das Acid is voll Pornolicious  Sieht SEHR GEIL aus


----------



## vault (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin neu hier, und setze mich auch erst seit kurzem mit Bikes auseinander.
Ich fahre ein Cube Acid 2011 mit einer Dart3 Gabel, 
welche ja bekannterweise nicht das gelbe vom Ei darstellt.
Nach ein paar Gesprächen mit einem hiesigen Bikehändler, wollte ich mir ein paar Erfahrungen über die SR Suntour Raidon Air (SF10) anhören.

Über die Suchfunktion habe ich leider nichts gefunden, und hier im Thread auch keine auf den zahlreichen Bildern entdeckt.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## christucci (15. Dezember 2011)

hallo vault,

bin zwar kein Acid-Fahrer, aber ich habe letztens eine SR Suntour Axon (SF11) käuflich erworben - die macht ne echt gute Figur (sehr sensibel, steif, und vor allem leicht, entgegen der Erwartung auch schnell und gut einstellbar). 
Kann Dir also nur empfehlen auch mal danach zu schaun. (gibts teilweise für < 200 ) Die Raidon, je nachdem welche Variante Du findest, ist teilweise relativ schwer. Interessant wäre auch die Epicon.. in jedem Fall kann ich Suntour bislang empfehlen! 

Lg,
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vault (15. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das stimmt wohl, die Raidon ist um die 500g schwerer. Die Axon ist eine 80-100mm und die Raidon 100-120mm - kann der Gewichtsunterschied daher kommen?
Merkt man die 500g bei Touren?
Ich habe ohnehin keine Referenz zu anderen Gabeln, also kann es ja (hoffentlich) nur noch besser werden 
Ich werde es denk ich einfach mal ausprobieren - was anderes bleibt mir sowieso nicht übrig. Sobald die Gabel eingebaut ist, werd ich mal ein paar Bilder von dem Sportgerät hier reinstellen.


----------



## zippolino (15. Dezember 2011)

hmmm das rad von domi79 ist echt so sauber im herbst als ob das nie gefahren wird 

mal eine frage: nach 2einhalb jahren fangen nun meine speichen an zu rosten an den stellen wo die sich kreuzen/berühren... was kann man da am besten machen um das zu sttoppen? habe mal bisschen wd40 drangemacht hmmmm....


----------



## vault (26. Dezember 2011)

Cube Acid an Rapid Dog Hundehaufen-Eimer 





Macht grad echt Spaß durch den ganzen Schmodder zu heizen!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Dezember 2011)

zippolino schrieb:


> hmmm das rad von domi79 ist echt so sauber im herbst als ob das nie gefahren wird
> 
> mal eine frage: nach 2einhalb jahren fangen nun meine speichen an zu rosten an den stellen wo die sich kreuzen/berühren... was kann man da am besten machen um das zu sttoppen? habe mal bisschen wd40 drangemacht hmmmm....


 
Als wenn man nur im Herbst/Winter biken würde - wenn die Karre ums verrecken mistig ist. So ein Unfug - man kann auch einfach nach der Ausfahrt reinigen.....
Ich weiß - für manche ein "Fremdwort". Domi´s Bike ist  und gehört sauber - und / oder dreckig. So wie er es gern hat. Punkt.
Mal eine Antwort, die zu Deiner obigen "Feststellung" passen könnte. 

Vermutlich handelt es sich um sogenannten "Flugrost".
Der setzt an, wenn man zu faul ist bei jedem Wetter zu fahren, oder das Bike danach einfach mal zu reinigen/pflegen. 
Wenn das Bike deswegen zu lange dreckig rumsteht, sozusagen.
Wenn Du bei jedem Wetter bikest, dann hat der Rost keine Zeit sich an den Speichen festzufressen - und "fliegt" sozusagen beim fahren von den selbigen. 
Daher vermutlich der Name..."Flugrost".

Wenn man zu faul ist zum fahren...kann man ihn in der Tat einfach mit einem Lappen abwischen...WD 40 ist da nicht übel & gut ist das.....
Aber Vorsicht!!!!!!! Bei zu viel Pflege könnte Dein Bike dem von Domi ähnlich werden.....also nur nicht übertreiben.


----------



## domi79 (27. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Als wenn man nur im Herbst/Winter biken würde - wenn die Karre ums verrecken mistig ist. So ein Unfug - man kann auch einfach nach der Ausfahrt reinigen.....
> Ich weiß - für manche ein "Fremdwort". Domi´s Bike ist  und gehört sauber - und / oder dreckig. So wie er es gern hat. Punkt.
> Mal eine Antwort, die zu Deiner obigen "Feststellung" passen könnte.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich mal dem Spurhalter recht geben 
 wer sein bike liebt der schiebt... auch mal den lappen über sein rad :-D dazu kommt es immer wieder zu neuen Komponenten einkäufen die das rad wie neu wirken lassen. Lg an alle Acid freunde.


----------



## Jayesso (30. Dezember 2011)

Mal kurz ne ganz dumme Frage: Welche der drei Nummern an meinem Acid ist die Seriennummer?
Die Seriennummer ist doch unten am Rahmen zu finden, oder?
VG Janosch


----------



## Nuub (1. Januar 2012)

Seriennummer beginnt mit WOW. Darauf folgen Buchstaben und Zahlen.


----------



## Jayesso (1. Januar 2012)

Nuub schrieb:


> Seriennummer beginnt mit WOW. Darauf folgen Buchstaben und Zahlen.



Danke.


----------



## patrick... (4. Januar 2012)

Am 13. gibt es endlich die richtige Gabel und ein paar Pedale sollten von BC nächste Woche auch kommen  .


----------



## Jayesso (4. Januar 2012)

patrick... schrieb:


> Am 13. gibt es endlich die richtige Gabel und ein paar Pedale sollten von BC nächste Woche auch kommen  .



Welche "richtige Gabel" nimmst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick... (4. Januar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Welche "richtige Gabel" nimmst du denn?



Kannst du auf den letzten Seiten so halb nachlesen.
Ich fass es aber noch mal zusammen: Cube Acid 2012 gekauft aber da war die Gabel nur als Coil Version verbaut obwohl Cube das Rad mit Air Feder bewirbt. Mein Händler hat Cube angerufen und vor kurzem ist die neue Gabel dort angekommen. Nächsten Freitag kommt sie dann ans Rad.


----------



## Jayesso (5. Januar 2012)

patrick... schrieb:


> Kannst du auf den letzten Seiten so halb nachlesen.
> Ich fass es aber noch mal zusammen: Cube Acid 2012 gekauft aber da war die Gabel nur als Coil Version verbaut obwohl Cube das Rad mit Air Feder bewirbt. Mein Händler hat Cube angerufen und vor kurzem ist die neue Gabel dort angekommen. Nächsten Freitag kommt sie dann ans Rad.



Hmm... Stimmt. Danke.


----------



## acer8930 (15. Januar 2012)

kann man an das acid *ohne probleme* die barends anbauen?


----------



## Asko (15. Januar 2012)

acer8930 schrieb:


> kann man an das acid *ohne probleme* die barends anbauen?



Das Acid hat keine Schraubgriffe. 
Ein bischen Spielerei ist es schon die Griffe zu verschieben, aber ein wirkliches Problem sollte es nicht sein.
Was sind denn für dich "die barends"?


----------



## acer8930 (15. Januar 2012)

die ganz normalen lenkerhörnchen von cube, der händler soll mir die beim kauf einfach dranmontieren. Der wird schon wissen wie das geht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Januar 2012)

acer8930 schrieb:


> Der wird schon wissen wie das geht


 
Nicht nur der......einfach den Gummi des Griffes - vorsichtig auf der nötigen Breite abtrennen (Cuttermesser, meist ist auch schon die entsprechende "Solltrennstelle" zu sehen)
Auf dem Bild von Patrick weiter oben zum Beispiel würde man das "Weiße" außen abtrennen. Die Barends aufschieben - und an den Inbusschrauben anziegehen = fertig! 
Sollte die "Solltrennstelle" vermeintlich zu wenig Platz bieten - einfach mit den Barends ein wenig kräftig schieben - klappt meist schon Problemlos.
Vorausgesetzt Du hast nach innen Platz und nicht gleich irgenwelche Schellen am Lenker - die müssten dann natürlich etwas nach innen Platz machen.
Generell passen die Hörnchen aber eigentlich immer!


----------



## acer8930 (15. Januar 2012)

ob wirklich die hörnchen drankommen weiß ich noch nicht...vllt erst später, wenn die ersten griffe kaputt sind und ich sowieso neue brauche werde ich das wohl gleich mit erledigen


----------



## domi79 (17. Januar 2012)

vorher/ nacher


----------



## patrick... (18. Januar 2012)

wohl eher nachher/vorher oder hast du das Bike zurückgerüstet weil du es verkaufen willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (18. Januar 2012)

Zumindest haben wir die gleiche Liege und Fahrradschuhe 

http://www.ebiketester24.de/fahrradschuhe-damen-herren/


----------



## downhillboy (19. Januar 2012)

lol, hast du die foxgabel neu gekauft  wenn ja hätteste dir gleich nen neues komplettrad kaufen können ^^
sieht aber hammer aus !


----------



## acer8930 (28. Januar 2012)

hat jemand mal bilder vom neuen acid?
vor allem vom grey n blue, aber black n white bilder würde ich auch gerne mal sehen...
ich stehe noch vor dem kauf und habe mich aber ehrlich gesagt in das trek 4900 verliebt 
liefert mal gegenargumente, da ich zum 12er acid kaum "echte" fotos finde


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2012)

acer8930 schrieb:


> hat jemand mal bilder vom neuen acid?
> vor allem vom grey n blue, aber black n white bilder würde ich auch gerne mal sehen...


 
http://www.cube.eu/hard/comp/acid-greynblue/

http://www.cube.eu/hard/comp/acid-black-white/


----------



## acer8930 (28. Januar 2012)

ich hab gesagt "echte" bilder, also richtige fotos in natura
die produktbilder kenn ich ja


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2012)

acer8930 schrieb:


> ich hab gesagt "echte" bilder, also richtige fotos in natura....die produktbilder kenn ich ja


 
Nee hattest Du nicht. 
Hätte mich aber gewundert, wenn Du die nicht gekannt hättest.
Wollte halt nur.....also ich meine, die sind halt ziemlich neu.
Trotzdem viel Glück - und Ihr Besitzer dieser Bikes - ab in den Keller zur Foto-Session....

Naschsatz: Na gut, hast Du doch....weiter unten..... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acer8930 (28. Januar 2012)

vom schwarz-weißen habe ich ein paar bilder gefunden...
ne frage zur federgabel: die gibt es auf fotos mit silbernem recon-schriftzug, auf der hp von cube ist der schriftzug allerdings schwarz und die umrandung in weiß
mir gefällt das silberne besser...welches dieser varianten ist jetzt die luftfedergabel? (anfangs wurde das acid ja mit stahlgabel ausgeliefert)
vom grey n blue bräuchte ich bilder sofern ihr welche habt/machen könnt wäre ich euch sehr dankbar


----------



## Quator94 (28. Januar 2012)

acer8930 schrieb:


> vom schwarz-weißen habe ich ein paar bilder gefunden...
> ne frage zur federgabel: die gibt es auf fotos mit silbernem recon-schriftzug, auf der hp von cube ist der schriftzug allerdings schwarz und die umrandung in weiß
> mir gefällt das silberne besser...welches dieser varianten ist jetzt die luftfedergabel? (anfangs wurde das acid ja mit stahlgabel ausgeliefert)
> vom grey n blue bräuchte ich bilder sofern ihr welche habt/machen könnt wäre ich euch sehr dankbar



Wieso gehst du nicht einfach zum örtlichen Würfelhändler und fragst nach passenden E-Bike Zubehör?


----------



## acer8930 (29. Januar 2012)

is mir zu kalt und hab keine zeit im moment dafür...erst in den osterferien hätte ich wieder die gelegenheit dazu


----------



## patrick... (29. Januar 2012)

Gabel sieht aus wie auf der Cube Seite.


----------



## acer8930 (29. Januar 2012)

also war die silberne die stahlgabel ;-)
Jetz muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden welches bike ich mir hole
Trek 4900 fÃ¼r 700â¬ oder das acid fÃ¼r 800â¬
Der einzige unterschied ist die gabel (suntour xcr vs. rs recon) Das schaltwerk (slx vs. xt) kann man denke ich vernachlÃ¤ssigen


----------



## Yetixx (5. Februar 2012)

Wobei das schon ein wichtiger Unterschied wäre...(Gabel)..
Die Suntour ist im Vergleich mit der Recon echt ohne Chance...habe beide mal zur Probe gefahren...Unterschied selbst als Laie spürbar!
Schaltung...na ja man kann sich da streiten...Schaltjunkies wie ich haben schnell auf min xt aufgerüstet....


----------



## acer8930 (6. Februar 2012)

das trek 4900 krieg ich fÃ¼r 550â¬ 
ich werds probefahren, genau wie das cube und werde dann entscheiden.
ich bin kein profibiker, werde das bike nur fÃ¼r gemÃ¼tliche touren verwenden...
hier noch der link http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bike...de/de/bikes/mountain/sport/4_series/4900_disc


----------



## Movingframe (25. Februar 2012)

Ich finde das Acid prima,man hat eine günstige Basis ,die man jederzeit aufrüsten kann. Vorallem das schwarz/weiss gefällt mir gut und seit die Dart endlich weg ist finde ich die Recon Air eine echt Bereicherung beim 2012er.

Wollte mir erst ein LTD holen,aber mir gefällt der Rahmen einfach nicht und SLX/XT kann ich immer noch am Acid nachrüsten. 

Wollte mir das Acid erst nicht kaufen ,weil ich eine Reba wollte. 
Aber die Recon Air ist garnicht so schlecht und erfüllt derzeit voll und ganz ihren Zweck.

Was hier einige aus ihren Acids gemacht haben ist wirklich


----------



## patrick... (28. Februar 2012)

Movingframe schrieb:


> Ich finde das Acid prima,man hat eine günstige Basis ,die man jederzeit aufrüsten kann. Vorallem das schwarz/weiss gefällt mir gut und seit die Dart endlich weg ist finde ich die Recon Air eine echt Bereicherung beim 2012er.
> 
> Wollte mir erst ein LTD holen,aber mir gefällt der Rahmen einfach nicht und SLX/XT kann ich immer noch am Acid nachrüsten.
> 
> ...



Ja das Acid ist wirklich schön und stellt eine solide Basis dar und bietet für seinen Preis echt viel. Die ganzen Ami Marken wie Bulls, Giant bietet da deutlich weniger fürs Geld.

Zur Gabel kann ich jetzt nur bedingt was sagen da ich bis vor kurzem ja nur die Coil Version hatte aber auch die hat mir super gefallen. Wie die Air so ist, muss ich den nächsten Wochen feststellen. Ich denke aber dass sie für den CC/XC Einsteiger vollkommen ausreicht. Wenn die Gabel durchgerockt ist, kann man immer noch eine bessere nachrüsten. Gleiches gilt auch für Bremse und Schaltung.

Ich habe heute bei BC ein Paar Conti Race King PT 26x2.2 bestellt. Ich hoffe, die passen - die Smart Sam 26x2.25 sind platztechnisch ja schon hart an der Grenze.


----------



## vault (28. Februar 2012)

patrick... schrieb:


> Ich habe heute bei BC ein Paar Conti Race King PT 26x2.2 bestellt. Ich hoffe, die passen - die Smart Sam 26x2.25 sind platztechnisch ja schon hart an der Grenze.



Ich habe Fat Alberts (2.25) drauf, passt einwandfrei. Auch wenn ich mal richtig durch den Matsch bretter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (9. März 2012)

Mein Acid 2010 mit aktuellen Komponenten


----------



## patrick... (10. März 2012)

vault schrieb:


> Ich habe Fat Alberts (2.25) drauf, passt einwandfrei. Auch wenn ich mal richtig durch den Matsch bretter.



Hat bestens gepasst. Der Conti ist etwas kleiner als der Schwalbe. Bilder gibt es demnächst  .


acid89: schönes Acid und auch schöne Ausstattung. Bis auf den Rahmen scheint ja nicht viel original geblieben zu sein. Nur die silberne XT Kurbel finde ich nicht so schön.


----------



## Bike-Werner (10. März 2012)

Schickes Acid !

Viel mehr Weiß geht aber wohl nicht mehr...


----------



## SvennyB (25. März 2012)

So...ich bins. Der Neue.
Seit 12! Jahren endlich wieder ein Bike und sicher eine neue Leidenschaft. Nun gehts los: Bauch wegtrainieren und sehen, wie weit ich kommen.


----------



## Jayesso (25. März 2012)

Mal ne Frage: Fahrt ihr mit euren Acids DH-Strecken und im Bikepark?


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. März 2012)

Zu empfehlen wärs nicht!


----------



## Jayesso (25. März 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar. Aber wenn man es gemäßigt tut. Und keine großen Jumps ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. März 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar. Aber wenn man es gemäßigt tut. Und keine großen Jumps ...


 
 Und wo bleibt dann der Fun-Faktor?
Du mietest doch keinen Ferarri für den Feierabendverkehr in Berlin? 
Machen kann man´s natürlich


----------



## saugstauberius (25. März 2012)

Ist das Acid (2011) auch für folgenden Teilstrecke geeignet? 
Abfallender Trail mit bis 8cm hohen Wurzeln und wurzelbedingten Sprüngen bis zu 15cm. Man erreicht leicht gebremst ca 40km/h auf über 100m.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vault (25. März 2012)

saugstauberius schrieb:


> Ist das Acid (2011) auch für folgenden Teilstrecke geeignet?
> Abfallender Trail mit bis 8cm hohen Wurzeln und wurzelbedingten Sprüngen bis zu 15cm. Man erreicht leicht gebremst ca 40km/h auf über 100m.
> 
> Grüße



Genau solche strecken fahre ich nun seit gut einem jahr. Ich leichten mit mittleren trails fühlt sich mein acid ganz wohl.


----------



## SvennyB (25. März 2012)

Was wäre für euch am Acid 2012 der erste Part für ein Upgrade?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. März 2012)

SvennyB schrieb:


> Was wäre für euch am Acid 2012 der erste Part für ein Upgrade?


 
 Jetzt kommt 1000 % ig wieder die Federgabel! 
Ist ja auch so - aber ich frage mich dann regelmäßig, warum nicht gleich ein LTD oder dergleichen gekauft wurde. In der Neuanschaffung günstiger als diese Nachrüstung.

Wenn man nun aber schon ein ACID gekauft hat - na, die Gabel! 
Was habe ich gesagt...


----------



## SvennyB (25. März 2012)

acidroxx schrieb:


> so, nun her mit euren acid`s  !!!





spurhalter schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt 1000 % ig wieder die Federgabel!
> Ist ja auch so - aber ich frage mich dann regelmäßig, warum nicht gleich ein LTD oder dergleichen gekauft wurde. In der Neuanschaffung günstiger als diese Nachrüstung.
> 
> Wenn man nun aber schon ein ACID gekauft hat - na, die Gabel!
> Was habe ich gesagt...




Warum die Gabel? Bin mit der Recon Air echt zufrieden!


----------



## SvennyB (25. März 2012)

Vor allem war die Gabel der Grund, warum ich kein Attention gekauft habe.


----------



## Asko (25. März 2012)

Tausch doch einfach die Teile mit denen du nicht zufrieden bist 

Bei fast jeden Rad (vorallen in der Preisklasse) is überall Luft nach oben, aber wozu Geld ausgeben wenn alles gut funktioniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick... (29. März 2012)

SvennyB schrieb:


> Was wäre für euch am Acid 2012 der erste Part für ein Upgrade?



Pedale und Reifen habe ich getauscht.
Die Schwalbe waren gut aber für meinen Einsatz sind die Conti Race King deutlich besser.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. März 2012)

SvennyB schrieb:


> Warum die Gabel? Bin mit der Recon Air echt zufrieden!


 
Schön für Dich - früher war auch noch eine Dart 3 verbaut. 
Aber besser geht immer - und die meisten monieren eben das.
Wenn Du in diesem Punt zufrieden bist. 
Da ich mal annehme, dass der Rahmen bleiben soll - 
die Gabel schon ausfällt, blieben also nur noch:

Laufräder/Felgen
Bereifung 
Bremsen
Lenker
Pedale
Antriebseinheiten/Schaltung

Check it! Was passt bleibt - wo Du nicht zufrieden bist - prüfen/tauschen.


----------



## basti_ol (30. März 2012)

SvennyB schrieb:


> Was wäre für euch am Acid 2012 der erste Part für ein Upgrade?



für mich die griffe und pedale 
sind jetzt beides keine "muss-teile" aber erhöhen für mich den wohlfühlfaktor enorm, als griffe hab ich die cube-fritzz dran, einfach weil ich das verdrehen der gummiteile nicht so dolle finde und bei den pedalen hab ich jetzt cranbrothers 5050 2, da man, sofern man plattform mag, mit denen doch noch mehr grip hat als auf den standard-teilen. ansonst würde ich nicht viel tauschen, oder gleich ein, zwei klassen höher kaufen...


----------



## Rat_Tomago (31. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe mir nach knapp 10 jähriger Abstinenz nun auch wieder ein Mountainbike bestellt. Ich dachte zuerst ich käme günstiger weg aber mein Händler hat mir aufgrund meiner Größe und meines Gewichts (124 Kilo bei 1,96 m) dann das Acid 2012er als 22" empfohlen. Das 20" konnte ich im Laden ausprobieren und es gefiel mir sehr gut, allerdings einen Ticken größer wäre halt noch besser... Also habe ich es bei ihm bestellt und muss leider noch bis zum Mai warten... Ich kanns kaum erwarten 

Gestern empfahl mir dann ein Mountainbike erfahrener Freund, aufgrund meines Gewichts, bloß die 160mm Scheibe vorne gegen eine 180er auszutauschen. Ich will hauptsächlich Waldwege und ansonsten nicht allzu schotterige Feldwege fahren, ist das Aufrüsten also wirklich notwendig?


----------



## Team Slow Duck (31. März 2012)

Rat_Tomago schrieb:


> Gestern empfahl mir dann ein Mountainbike erfahrener Freund, aufgrund meines Gewichts, bloß die 160mm Scheibe vorne gegen eine 180er auszutauschen. Ich will hauptsächlich Waldwege und ansonsten nicht allzu schotterige Feldwege fahren, ist das Aufrüsten also wirklich notwendig?



Hm, 124 kg ist schon ein stolzes Gewicht, auch bei Deiner Größe.  Ich bin 1,95, Gewicht je nach Saison und Trainingszustand (nur Hobbylusche) ca 90-92 kg. Ich hab mein Ltd pro auch mit ner werksmäßigen 180er vorne gekriegt, hab aber wegen diversen Schleiftroubles vorne auf ne 160er und XT-Bremsen umgerüstet und bin glücklich. Für mich reicht die Bremskraft aus, ich fahre aber keine Mörderdownhills, nur so normale XC-mäßige Touren. Probier doch einfach mal aus, ob Du mit der Scheibe zurechtkommst, wenn nicht, kannst Du immer noch umrüsten. Leider braucht man dann wieder einen Adapter, da die Federgabel auf 160 ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Rat_Tomago (31. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!



Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Hm, 124 kg ist schon ein stolzes Gewicht, auch bei Deiner Größe.



Da hast du definitiv recht, aber das Radfahren unterstützt mich hoffentlich zusätzlich beim Gewichtsverlust 



Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,95, Gewicht je nach Saison und Trainingszustand (nur Hobbylusche) ca 90-92 kg. Ich hab mein Ltd pro auch mit ner werksmäßigen 180er vorne gekriegt, hab aber wegen diversen Schleiftroubles vorne auf ne 160er und XT-Bremsen umgerüstet und bin glücklich. Für mich reicht die Bremskraft aus, ich fahre aber keine Mörderdownhills, nur so normale XC-mäßige Touren. Probier doch einfach mal aus, ob Du mit der Scheibe zurechtkommst, wenn nicht, kannst Du immer noch umrüsten. Leider braucht man dann wieder einen Adapter, da die Federgabel auf 160 ausgelegt ist.



Aber das klingt ja zumindest schonmal danach, das es keine allgemeingültige Regel im Sinne von "Ab 110 kg immer die Bremsen, alles andere geht nicht" oder so gibt...


----------



## SvennyB (6. April 2012)

basti_ol schrieb:


> für mich die griffe und pedale
> sind jetzt beides keine "muss-teile" aber erhöhen für mich den wohlfühlfaktor enorm, als griffe hab ich die cube-fritzz dran, einfach weil ich das verdrehen der gummiteile nicht so dolle finde und bei den pedalen hab ich jetzt cranbrothers 5050 2, da man, sofern man plattform mag, mit denen doch noch mehr grip hat als auf den standard-teilen. ansonst würde ich nicht viel tauschen, oder gleich ein, zwei klassen höher kaufen...



Danke. Die Griffe hab ich mir schon angesehen.


----------



## QBE84 (3. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts eigentlich bei euren Acid Bikes mit der Lackqualität aus ?
Mein Bike (Modell 2011) hat ca. 1500km runter und an den Stellen wo das Hinterrad (2,25 Bereifung) die Sitz bzw. Kettenstreben passiert schon ein paar Lackabplatzer bzw Kratzer.
Wie siehts bei euch aus ? Mir ist natürlich klar dass das Bike ein gebrauchs Gegenstand ist der im Gelände bewegt wird.


----------



## Jayesso (4. Mai 2012)

Kratzer und Lackabplatzer auf Kettenstrebe -> Gummischlauch drum. Und Lackschäden am Steuerrohr, wo Brems- und Schaltungsschläuche dran langlaufen.


----------



## ZettZwo (12. Mai 2012)

Hab ich mir letztens angeguckt und bin's probegefahren...





...macht einen guten Eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rat_Tomago (12. Mai 2012)

In Grau-Blau sieht es echt super aus! Hoffentlich kommt meins, wie vor drei Wochen angekündigt, Mitte Mai nun auch endlich an


----------



## ZettZwo (12. Mai 2012)

...müsste hier nur in den Laden gehen, es bezahlen (-> was das aktuelle Problem darstellt) und könnte losfahren


----------



## ZettZwo (14. Mai 2012)

So, welches soll ich nun nehmen??




Einmal in 22"..................................................................................und in 20". Hab ne 93er SL bin aber "nur" 190 cm groß.


----------



## marc9999 (14. Mai 2012)

das grey n blue in 22" . geiles teil...hab ich auch. farbe is ja eigentlich egal aber auf  jedenfall 22 "


----------



## patrick... (15. Mai 2012)

Bei deiner Größe würde ich wohl eher zum Acid in 29 Zoll mit Rahmengröße 21" oder 23" greifen. Das 26 Zoll RG 20" ist definitiv zu klein. Selbst das 22" sieht noch halb nach Kinderrad bei dir aus.


----------



## ZettZwo (15. Mai 2012)

Das 26er in 20" fühlt sich gut an, ist von der OR-Länge her passend. Überhöhung kann ich (noch), bin seit 3 Jahrzehnten aufm RR und Quer-Rädern. Aber bisher NIE zuvor 26er... fürchte schlicht (ungeachtet meiner 93er SL), dass das 22" für Oberkörper/Arme zu lang sein/werden könnte. Denn einen noch kürzeren Vorbau als eh schon drauf ist geht gar nicht... 
29er in 23" comes to me funny  hab ich probiert. Ist nur 1 cm länger als 26er/22", aber diese Riesenräder, näääh... schätze, in 5 Jahren spricht keiner mehr von 29ern 
Denke, werde das 26er in 22" nehmen, soll ja auch auf Straße mit Gepäck gut rollen können, und nicht nur durchn Wald flitzen.


----------



## patrick... (15. Mai 2012)

dann nimm das 26 Zoll RG 22" 
hauptsache DU fühlst dich wohl drauf


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Mai 2012)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> ...fürchte schlicht (ungeachtet meiner 93er SL), dass das 22" für Oberkörper/Arme zu lang sein/werden könnte. Denn einen noch kürzeren Vorbau als eh schon drauf ist geht gar nicht... ..
> Denke, werde das 26er in 22" nehmen, soll ja auch auf Straße mit Gepäck gut rollen können, und nicht nur durchn Wald flitzen.


 
 Auf dem Foto sieht man ja noch ein ganzes Stück vom Vorbau - also geht es auch noch kürzer... Nur mal Beispielhaft (Farbe egal)
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a9965/am-all-mountain-vorbau-weiss.html
oder ganz kurz sogar 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1871/enduro-freeride-dh.html

Ich finde auch, dass 20" sieht bei Dir zu seltsam aus.
Da Du offensichtlich zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen liegst - hat man ja immer die Wahl eine hoch oder runter. Da Du auch Straße (Tour) in Betracht ziehst - gibt es für mich zudem 
angesichts der Fotos keine ernsthaften Bedenken. Deine Entscheidung zum 22" scheint mir total korrekt.


----------



## ZettZwo (15. Mai 2012)

So, hab jetzt das 26er 22" in b/w hier stehn... ist ein 100er Vorbau  dran und - nachdem ich Sattel getauscht, an der Stütze rumgefummelt und  den Lenker nen knappen Zentimeter runtergesetzt habe - das wird erstmal  gehn, denk ich. 





Muss das setup erstmal fahren, hab ja eigentlich null  Ahnung von diesen 26"-Dickreifern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcidCB (16. Mai 2012)

Hey, auch ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Acid 2012 grey n blue!!! 

Mein letztes Fahrrad hab ich vor einigen Jahren im Baumarkt gekauft, also hab ich von höherwertigen Bike's keine Ahnung. Bin mir auch immernoch unschlüssig ob ein Fully nicht besser gewesen wäre, aber hab mich auf dem Acid wohler gefühlt als auf dem XMS, deshalb erstmal ein Acid. 

Zu mir: 180cm; ~74kg

Wie weit kann man mit dem Acid gehen? 
Ab wann sollte man lieber aufhören bevors kaputt weil ungeeignet.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Mai 2012)

AcidCB schrieb:


> Wie weit kann man mit dem Acid gehen?
> Ab wann sollte man lieber aufhören bevors kaputt weil ungeeignet.


 
Gehen sollte man mit dem ACID überhaupt nicht - 
außer die Luft ist raus....und Flickzeug vergessen....

Aber mal im Ernst:
Hängt natürlich auch vom Gewicht des Treibers ab - aber 74 kg sind ja
bestens. 
Bike Wald, Wiese & Feld + Flur = macht es alles mit!
Lasse Dich nicht im Bikepark sehen = lasse Sprünge und Co. außer 
dem kleinem Wiesen- und Waldhopp. Den sollte es bei Deinem Gewicht schon mitmachen. 
Viel Spaß - und das Teil ist schon eine ganz andere Liga wie die Baumarktabteilung! 

Hatte bis 2010 auch eins - bikt meine Frau immer noch......


----------



## Team Slow Duck (16. Mai 2012)

Die beiden Bilder weiter oben (22" vs 20") sind wohl mit leichtem Weitwinkel vom falschen Standpunkt aus fotografiert und dadurch ist die Perspektive etwas verzerrt. Der Aufnahmestandpunkt der Kamera müßte genau auf halber Höhe sein, so daß die Kamera weder nach oben noch nach unten, auch nicht leicht!, geneigt werden muß. Bei längeren Brennweiten ist das eher unproblematisch, aber hier - Kamera leicht nach unten geneigt - wird das Bike im Verhältnis zum Reiter kleiner dargestellt, als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Das sind die Tücken der Weitwinkelobjektive. 

Ich bin 1,95 mit SL ca 93 cm und fahre beide in 22", kleiner darf es definitiv nicht sein. Bei der Größe also zum 22" greifen und ggf mit Vorbaulänge und -winkel Feintuning betreiben, ggf auch mit Riserlenker.


----------



## AcidCB (17. Mai 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst:
> Hängt natürlich auch vom Gewicht des Treibers ab - aber 74 kg sind ja
> bestens.
> Bike Wald, Wiese & Feld + Flur = macht es alles mit!
> ...



Vielen Dank, jetzt weiß ich bescheid 

Dennoch würde ich gern die vordere Bremsscheibe auf 180mm umrüsten!

Kann ich dafür den momentan montierten Bremssattel von Shimano behalten und ihn einfach mit einem Adapter nach hinten versetzten?

Geht dies auch mit einer 203mm scheibe oder ist die Distanz von Gabel zu Bremssattel dann zu groß für die darauf wirkenden Bremskräfte?

MFG


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Mai 2012)

AcidCB schrieb:


> .....Dennoch würde ich gern die vordere Bremsscheibe auf 180mm umrüsten!....


 
 
Erstens ist das soweit ich weiß nicht von Cube zugelassen - kann also ein Problem mit der Garantie bzw. bei der Unfallabwicklung werden.....
Zweitens solltest Du froh sein, wenn Deine Bremse keine Zicken macht!
Lese Dir mal die diversen Bremsendiskussionen durch - und bedenke dann: "Je größer die Scheibe, desto eher die Tendenz zum Klingeln!" 
Drittens stellt sich mir die Frage bei Deinem Gewicht, ob das wirklich Notwendig ist? Fährst Du in den Bergen? 
Sonst macht es kaum Sinn bei 74 kg.......

Falls Du es gar nicht aufgeben möchtest - lass es bitte bei der 180er Scheibe. Die haben schon einige (mittels Adapter) verbaut.....


----------



## Kruemelmonster (17. Mai 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Erstens ist das soweit ich weiß nicht von Cube zugelassen - kann also ein Problem mit der Garantie bzw. bei der Unfallabwicklung werden.....



Cube hat bezüglich Zulassung von Bremsscheibengrößen an einer ROCK SHOX Gabel nichts zu kamellen, siehe auch Cube Homepage.

Gucken wir also bei SRAM nach: Recon TK Silver 2012 maximal 210mm. Also alles im grünen Bereich. Ob mans braucht, ist die andere Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Mai 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Cube hat bezüglich Zulassung von Bremsscheibengrößen an einer ROCK SHOX Gabel nichts zu kamellen, siehe auch Cube Homepage.


 
 Hmm - ist das neu jetzt, man lernt eben nie aus....
Ich kann mich noch an die fast endlosen Diskussionen bezüglich Zulassung erinnern....was soll´s. 
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Team Slow Duck (17. Mai 2012)

Da gehts um die Hinterradbremse, die an der Sitzstrebe montiert wird, das betrifft ja den Rahmen, also tut Cube gut daran, eine Begrenzung anzugeben, wenn der Rahmen bzw die Schweißnaht der Bremssattelaufnahme nicht auf die großen Scheiben ausgelegt ist. Da haben wir halt Hardtail = 160 mm max. An meinem AMS sind 180, aber da geht auch keine kleinere Scheibe rein, eine größere ist "verboten" (und ferner unnötig), also bleibt da 180 only.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Mai 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> ...Da gehts um die Hinterradbremse....


 
 
Ja Logo macht Sinn - mein Fehler....habe ich glattt gar nicht so mitgeschnitten....   ..vielleicht schon zu viel - oder zu wenig....


----------



## SchergeX (24. Mai 2012)

Ich kenn mich noch nicht aus, daher die Frage: Passen alle Reifengrößen auf das Acid? 

Meine 2.25er SmartSam sind nun ziemlich runtergefahren und ich brauche neue. Passen auch 2.4er oder andere Größen?


----------



## markus182 (24. Mai 2012)

Das dürfte problematisch werden. 
Was willste überhaupt mit 2,4" reifen an nem cc hardtail, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## SchergeX (24. Mai 2012)

Nichts, ich kenn' mich schlichtweg nicht aus... ^^ 

Suche nun halt nach neuen Reifen und bin da auf verschiedene Bezeichnungen gestoßen. 

Also bleibe ich am Besten bei 2.25 Zoll.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein relativ pannensicheres Modell empfehlen? Ich suche schon seit Tagen, aber je mehr ich lese umso unschlüssiger bin ich. (X-King, Mountainking, Nobby Nic fielen mir da positiv auf)

Oder brauche ich vorne und hinten unterschiedliche Reifen? Davon habe ich nun auch öfter gelesen.

Das Gewicht spielt keine Rolle, brauche keine Wettkampfreifen. Wichtig ist mir der Grip, dass sie recht pannensicher sind und sich nicht all zu schnell abfahren wenn möglich. 

Die Smart Sam die auf dem Cube montiert waren, haben mich auf Trails öfter enttäuscht. Auf Asphalt waren sie gut. 

Ich wiege ca. 100KG falls das für die Reifenwahl eine Rolle spielt. 

Danke vorab


----------



## markus182 (24. Mai 2012)

was fährst du denn hauptsächlich (Wald-, Schotterwege, Asphalt)?
Die meisten Reifen haben ein bestimmtes "Einsatzgebiet".
Der Smart Sam, den du bemängelst, ist eigentlich ein guter Allrounder mit recht geringem Rollwiderstand. 

Wenn es nicht so auf's Gewicht ankommt würd ich den Nobby Nic in der Double Defense Variante nehmen. Der rollt noch einigermaßen und der Grip (im trockenen) ist auch ok.


----------



## PatronTR (24. Mai 2012)

hab ein 2010 acid zu verkaufen, bin in münchen bei interesse [email protected] fahrrad ist in top zustand(kaum gebrauchssspuren), bilder in meiner galarie.


----------



## ZettZwo (24. Mai 2012)

So, erst Bilanz nach einer Woche Cube Acid... nettes Gerät, jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr aufs Rad schieben 
Mistteil ist der Sattel, gleich gg. nen SLR getauscht. Eggbeater sind dran, mit den 5,95 Euro-Bärentatzen kann ich nisch anfangen. Sattelstützenklemme taugt nix, wird noch getauscht...
Beim Versuch, die Pos. d. linken Bremshebels anzupassen, hatte ich nach einer halben linksdrehung die komplette Schraube incl. Gewinde in der Hand. Außerdem ist wohl statt einer Rock Shox Recon Silver Air eine Recon Silver TK (coil) verbaut. Zum Händler, der hat bei Cube angerufen, wird beides getauscht  nur weiß ich nicht, wie lange das dauert


----------



## patrick... (25. Mai 2012)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> So, erst Bilanz nach einer Woche Cube Acid... nettes Gerät, jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr aufs Rad schieben
> Mistteil ist der Sattel, gleich gg. nen SLR getauscht. Eggbeater sind dran, mit den 5,95 Euro-Bärentatzen kann ich nisch anfangen. Sattelstützenklemme taugt nix, wird noch getauscht...
> Beim Versuch, die Pos. d. linken Bremshebels anzupassen, hatte ich nach einer halben linksdrehung die komplette Schraube incl. Gewinde in der Hand. Außerdem ist wohl statt einer Rock Shox Recon Silver Air eine Recon Silver TK (coil) verbaut. Zum Händler, der hat bei Cube angerufen, wird beides getauscht  nur weiß ich nicht, wie lange das dauert



Das die Pedale getauscht werden müssen ist klar. Ich habe mich für NC-17 entschieden. Sattel ist bei mir auch gewichen.
Die Geschichte mit der Gabel habe ich schon durch und ist auf den letzten Seite irgendwo nachzulesen. Ich habe schon eine ganze Weile warten müssen. Ich drück die Daumen, dass es bei dir schneller geht. Dumm nur, dass ich an meiner Gabel erst kürzlich zwei kleine Schäden festgestellt habe  . Ich werde die demnächst mal meinem Händler zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZettZwo (25. Mai 2012)

patrick... schrieb:


> Das die Pedale getauscht werden müssen ist klar. Ich habe mich für NC-17 entschieden. ....


Dass da überhaupt Pedale dran sind fand ich befremdlich. Eggbeater sind an meine Querrädern immer dran gewesen, insofern ein Must.


----------



## Maas89 (26. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich bin seit einigen Tagen auch stolzer Besitzer eines Acid's. Gestern habe ich dann direkt eine kleine Tour durch den Wald gestartet, da ist mir aufgefallen das mein Vorderrad einen Seitenschlag hat und die Bremsscheibe leicht am Belag streift was bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten schon echt nervt. Als ich dann zu Hause war hab ich mal das Rad ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut, dachte es wäre der Schnellspanner aber das brachte keine Besserung, somit muss ja die Felge einen Seitenschlag haben. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das hinten das gleiche der Fall ist was mich schon ziemlich nervt da ich das Rad vor 4 Tagen Ladenneu bekommen habe 

Kann ich das selbst beheben oder würdet ihr zum Händler fahren und sagen "mach mal"

Gruß


----------



## ZettZwo (26. Mai 2012)

Nen Seitenschlag in den Laufrädern kannste selbst beheben (wenn du das kannst), nen Schlag in den Bremsscheiben eher nicht. Da das Ding ja neu ist, ist das nen klarer Fall für die Werkstatt des Händlers...


----------



## Maas89 (26. Mai 2012)

Ok, dann werd ich da einfach mal am Dienstag anrufen. Das wird ja kein riesen Aufwand sein, so dass ich länger auf das Rad verzichten muss  

Danke für die Hilfe 

Hier noch das gute Stück 

http://www.abload.de/img/img_0390uwkh1.jpg


----------



## wuttel (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

seit meinem Unfall ende letzen Jahres besitze ich auch ein Cube Acid (2012er). Bis jetzt rundum zufrieden, bis auf: Pedale und Bremsen. Nach einem schönen Trail (bzw. leider auch während) lässt die Bremsleistung stark nach.  Ich werde mir jetzt warsch. die Shimano XT gönnen und vorne gleich eine 180er Scheibe verbauen. 





Grüße Lukas

PS: Ich kann Jayesso nur zustimmen:
Der Lack am Steuerrohr gibt schnell nach, dort wo die Züge langlaufen. Lackapplatzer habe ich sonst nur, wo die Gabel mal einen Stein küsste


----------



## slinky (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Acid-Besitzer,

seit ein paar Wochen bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines solchen Bikes der aktuellen Serie aus 2012 in schwarz/weiß.
Interessiert ist man immer was andere so für Bikes haben, ob sie zufrieden sind oder was ggf. schon getauscht wurde. Deshalb hab ich mich hier im Forum mal angemeldet. Also Hallo 
Bedarf, irgendwas zu tauschen, seh ich im Moment nicht. Bin zufrieden mit den Komponenten.
Aber was mir nach den bisherigen Kilometern aufgefallen ist, dass das Bike ein bisschen zappelig ist bzw. andere einem lässig mit dicken Kopfhörern über den Ohren und freihändig auf dem Radweg entgegenkommen, ich mir aber sowas, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die Hände sowieso lieber am Lenker habe, mit dem Acid nicht trauen würde. Ich finde es bricht sehr leicht aus. Habt ihr die gleichen Erfahrungen mit dem Acid gemacht? 
Das Hinterrad war nicht so gut zentriert, das hab ich inzwischen behoben. 
Aber es bricht immer noch genauso leicht aus, wenn man die Hände mal tesweise vom Lenker nimmt, ob nach links oder rechts ist egal. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr Entwarnung geben?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## wuttel (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jan,

im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Fahrrad dachte ich mir genau das Gleiche: Man bricht das leicht aus! Mitlerweile habe ich mich drann gewöhnt, gibt aber definitiv einfacher "freihändig-fahrbare" Räder. 

Grüße Lukas


----------



## ZettZwo (29. Mai 2012)

Also, mir ist ein agiles (Sport)Rad allemal lieber, als ein Rad, dass dauernd von allein geradeaus will 
An Teilen, die ich ausgetauscht haben bzw. noch austauschen werde wären zu nennen:
Pedale, Sattel, Sattelklemme, Sattelstütze, Griffe. Evtl. kommen noch größerer Bremsscheiben drauf, aber dazu muss ich versuchen, die vorhandenen erstmal ausreizen/an ihre Grenzen zu bringen...


----------



## Jayesso (30. Mai 2012)

Also meins bricht nicht aus, auf freier Strecke ist Kilometerweises Freihändigfahren möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuttel (30. Mai 2012)

Genau ZettZwo, Negativ ist das defnitiv nicht, nur fand ich es etwas gewöhnungsbedürfig  Könnte aber auch dan der "Qualität" meine Vorgängerrades liegen, welches schon ein paar (harte) Jahre hinter sich hatte


----------



## slinky (31. Mai 2012)

Dann bin ich also nicht der Einzige, dem das Acid recht "agil" auf dem Vorderrad vorkommt. Das ist schonmal gut  Vielleicht reagieren auch die unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen etwas unterschiedlich. Ich habe einen 18er Rahmen.
Ich denke ein paar andere Griffe wird das Rad noch bekommen, vielleicht auch neue Pedale, mal schauen. Ein schönes Rad jedenfalls, soweit ich das bisher in der kurzen Zeit beurteilen kann.


----------



## Spawn86 (31. Mai 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines ACID 29 und habe schon die erste Frage zur Gabel:

Verbaut ist eine Rock Shox Recon TK Air,
laut der Cube-Webseite sollte eine Rock Shox XC 32 29 verbaut sein,
ZettZwo schreibt das eine Rock Shox Recon Silver Air eigentlich laut Cube verbaut sein sollte und nun weiss ich nicht was korrekt ist .
Kann mir jemand sagen was nun richtig ist ?

Gruß


----------



## ZettZwo (31. Mai 2012)

Im 2012er Katalog steht das 29er Acid mit ner RC _XC32 29... also keine recon tk air wie beim 26er


----------



## Spawn86 (31. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Bridgeguard (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo euch allen.
Bin erfolgreich verwirrt worden.
Auf meinem 2010 Acid fahr ich aktuell den 2,1 " Smart Sam
Der ist hinten jetzt definitiv fällig 
Auf der Cube Page steht, dass man auf dem Acid ab 2009 nur 2,1" fahren kann / darf / soll (whatever).
Bekommt man jetzt 2,25" unter oder nicht?
Da hätte ich nämlich noch einen Satz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZettZwo (1. Juni 2012)

Probiers aus, kann gehen ... Cube kann dir das ja nicht verbieten. Wenns geht, gut. Wenn nicht, naja


----------



## patrick... (1. Juni 2012)

Bridgeguard schrieb:


> Auf der Cube Page steht, dass man auf dem Acid ab 2009 nur 2,1" fahren kann / darf / soll (whatever).



Auf dem 2012er ist original ein 2,25er drauf. So viel schon mal zu dieser Aussage  .

Wie ZettZwo schon sagte, montieren und wenn es nirgends schleift, dann kannst du ihn fahren.


----------



## AcidCB (5. Juni 2012)

Ich musste heute leider feststellen das auch ich ein Acid mit der "RS Recon Coil" Gabel habe. 

Es ärgert mich schon einwenig, andererseits bin ich bis jetzt mit der Gabel zufrieden. Deshalb Frage ich mich, ist der Unterschied - mal davon abgesehen das sie im Vergleich zur Air Gabel weniger kostet - wirklich merklich schlechter? Ich bin noch nie mit einer Air Gabel gefahren  

Wie sind die Gabeln (RS Recon Coil/RS Recon Air) im Vergleich?


----------



## ZettZwo (5. Juni 2012)

DAS kann ich dir wohl nach kommendem WE sagen ... zumindest wird bis Freitag die Air-Gabel in meinem Acid montiert, denn bislang war bei mir ja auch die Coil-Gabel verbaut. Ich versprech mir zumindest eine einfachere und genauere Einstellbarkeit... aber zugegeben, die recon tk silver coil ist schon nicht schlecht


----------



## patrick... (5. Juni 2012)

Die Coil ist gut. Die air ist leichter und lässt sich mit dem richtigen Druck eben besser abstimmen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle tauschen lassen.


----------



## wuttel (5. Juni 2012)

Kann mich meinen Vorredner nur anschließen. Auch kostet die Air ca. 60 mehr als die Coil, das möchte ich auch bekommen 

Zumal sich die Air wirklich super einstellen lässt. Sowohl mit ein paar Kilos mehr oder weniger muss man einfach nur den Druck verändern.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (7. Juni 2012)

Air kann auch Nachteile haben, die Dichtungen sind aufwendiger und manchmal gibts da Streß, zB bei vielen Revelation mit der Dual Position (Solo) Air - die, die werksmäßig an meinem AMS verbaut war, hatte wie viele andere auch das Absackproblem, d. h. das Vorderrad tauchte bei rasanteren Passagen mit viel Federarbeit immer weiter ein (Luft wandert von der Positiv- in die Negativkammer), die Gabel hat dann plötzlich so 50% Sag - bis man sie aktiv entlastet bzw hochlupft.  
Abhilfe: auf Coil umgebaut - nicht so feinfühlig einstellbar, wartungsfreundlicher, technisch einfacher und OHNE Absacken.


----------



## ZettZwo (20. Juni 2012)

Stimmt schon, bei längerem zügig bergab bedankt sich die Air-Gabel beim Entlasten mit nem deutlichen 'Pfff...' und dann geht's weiter, insgesamt ist sie in Waldautobahn-Alltag deutlich feinfühliger. In meinen Augen ein Gewinn ggüber der Coil 
In Sachen 'freihändig fahren' bzw. Nervosität ist mein Eindruck gut, solange man nix am Lenker hat. Schon ein Garmin und erst Recht eine Ixon IQ macht das Vorderende sehr nervös. OK, mich stört das nicht, dafür kann man mit der Acid-Geo wunderbar um wirklich enge Hindernisse zirkeln. Wenn das dann nicht gelingt, naja, am Rad liegts dann nicht 
...
Im Moment hadere ich noch ziemlich mit der Sitzposition auf dem Dickreifenfarrat, irgendwie bringe ich die vorhandene Kraft nicht gut aufs Pedal. Mit dem RR kann ich auch noch nach 200 km/2500 hm locker die 10%er hochfahren, auf dem Acid leide ich schon sehr, sehr viel früher  aber ok, einfach weiter experimentieren und fahren, fahren, fahren


----------



## der-dirk-66 (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe "Cube Acid Fahrer",
bin ganz neu hier, hab das 2010er Acid (Weiß/Rot),
und möchte einfach mal hallo sagen. (langweilig, ich weiss)
Trotzdem- Hallo!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Juni 2012)

der-dirk schrieb:


> (langweilig, ich weiss)
> Trotzdem- Hallo!


 
 Stell doch einfach ein Foto ein - dann wird´s 
Sonst - "Willkommen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bridgeguard (21. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir gibt es auch mal wieder News bei meinem 2010 Acid 
1. Reba SL Poplock modul defekt -  hurra nach 600km ein armutszeugnis von RS - werd ich eben reparieren lassen
2. Bremse hinten hat immernoch weit weniger Bremskraft als vor dem Winter obwohl neue Flüssigkeit, Beläge, Scheiben und entlüftet wurde
3. Kann mir jemand eine Sattelklemme empfehlen? Die Standart von Scope läst auf 30km Strecke den Sattel ca 3 cm einsinken - fester geht nichtmehr, sonst müsst ich mit einer Verlängerung ran 

Aktueller km Stand: 1780


----------



## der-dirk-66 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
kann dir diese empfehlen, bin damit 100% zufrieden- hatte das gleiche Problem.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000NUGX80/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00"]XLC Sattelstütze Sattelstütz-Klemmring PC-L01 SB-Plus: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
Extrem stabile Verarbeitung, kann zusätzlich mit einem Inbus noch nachgezogen werden.


----------



## der-dirk-66 (21. Juni 2012)

...mein Acid- hängt aber auf Grund des Wetters nur rum.


----------



## Sascha31 (24. Juni 2012)

*Hallöchen Gemeinde,*

der Acid ist eine ideale Tourenkiste 
Da stört auch nicht die Dart 3 Gabel.

Gruss


----------



## Snowman_NA (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Acid-gemeinde,

meine Freundin ist jetzt auch im Besitz eines 2012er Acid in Black and White 18". 

Am Samstag Probe gefahren und gestern dann nach ein paar Modifikationen beim Händler abgeholt.

Grüße
Snowman


----------



## Bridgeguard (29. Juni 2012)

vom 17. Mai 2012
irgendwo oberhalb von Wilhelmstal bei Kronach auf ca 550m ü. NN.


----------



## Lespaula (3. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

bin neu hier, wollte einfach mal HALLO sagen und im gleichen Atemzug eine Frage stellen. 

Ich fahre ein 2009ér Cube Acid jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft mein Trettlager & Kurbel zu schrotten, d.h. ich brauche Ersatz kann ich statt der Octalite die verbaut ist, eine XT Kurbel mit Hollowtech 2 verbauen und wenn ja welche? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

MFG

Lespaula


----------



## Kruemelmonster (3. Juli 2012)

Lespaula schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin neu hier, wollte einfach mal HALLO sagen und im gleichen Atemzug eine Frage stellen.
> 
> ...



Jo, kannst Du. 

Innenlager:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k4...innenlagerschalen-slx-xt-sm-bb70.html?mfid=43

Kurbeln:

Jede 9fach Hollowtech II, ist egal. Z.B.:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a7823/xt-kurbel-fc-m770-170mm.html?mfid=43

Musst mal schauen, welche Kurbeln Du aktuell hast, 170 oder 175mm.


----------



## Lespaula (3. Juli 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Jo, kannst Du.
> 
> Innenlager:
> 
> ...






Wow das war schnell, Vielen Dank für die Info!!!

ist eine 175mm verbaut dann werde ich gleich mal bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruemelmonster (3. Juli 2012)

Achtung, beim Kurbelsatz ist das Innenlager schon dabei. Ìch weiß aber nicht, ob das immer der Fall ist. Hast Du denn Werkzeug dafür?


----------



## Lespaula (3. Juli 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Achtung, beim Kurbelsatz ist das Innenlager schon dabei. Ìch weiß aber nicht, ob das immer der Fall ist. Hast Du denn Werkzeug dafür?




Hallo Krümmelmonster,

habe einen kompletten Werkzeugkoffer mit den speziellen Werkzeugen.

mfg


----------



## ZettZwo (7. Juli 2012)

Nen "kompletter Werkzeugkoffer mit den speziellen Werkzeugen" ist gar kein Ausweis, so was montieren zu können


----------



## Lespaula (9. Juli 2012)




----------



## Lespaula (9. Juli 2012)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> Nen "kompletter Werkzeugkoffer mit den speziellen Werkzeugen" ist gar kein Ausweis, so was montieren zu können





:

Hat genau eine halbe Std. gedauert. 

Da ich jetzt den direkten Vergleich habe, kann ich nur sagen ein Unterschied wie Tag & Nacht.

Klasse, vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Als nächstes ist die Gabel fällig.


----------



## HarryXX (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

da ich mir auch mal wieder ein Rad bauen wollte das man auch angenehm im Straßen- und Hügelverkehr benutzen kann bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen und mich gleich mal für den 2010er Acid Rahmen entschieden dank euch hier und seiner super Optik  

War auch echt günstig Online zu bekommen, dann nur noch 2-3 Wochen ein paar abgebaute Teile von Neufahrrädern bei Ebuhh und einigen Händlern geschossen und nu ist der Rahmen fertig aufgebaut. Ich hab mich von den Teilen her an ähnlichen Rädern im Preisbereich von 1000-1500 orientiert, nur die XT Hohlarme gab´s nicht zum guten Preis also sind die erstmal auf der Warteliste wie auch die Magura Louise in Weiß, bis ich gute Angebote für Neuware bekomme oder finde. 

Schaut echt super aus der Acid Rahmen  alles Neuteile, größtenteils von geänderten Neufahrrädern von Händlern, die die Teile echt zu Bomben Preisen rausgehauen haben, bis auf die Griffgummi´s von Cube, die gabs nur gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ACID_Sven (13. Juli 2012)

morsche

so hier is ein neuer in eurer ACID gemeinde 

fahre 29er Acid und bin bis jetzt vollkommend zufrieden...
hoffe hier aber auf tipps und hilfe ,falls nötig 

mfg

Edit: bilder gibts die tage noch


----------



## cytrax (13. Juli 2012)

@HarryXX, leg die Vorderbremsleitung "INNEN" an der Gabel vorbei. Ansonsten sehr schick


----------



## acid89 (3. September 2012)

Hallo, 

ich wollte eben einen neuen Satz Reifen (Rocket Ron 1.85, 47-559) auf mein Acid 2010 (Standard LRS RFR ZX24 ) montieren und habe bemerkt, dass der Mantel einfach nicht über die Felge will... 

Liegt das nun an mir, oder passen die schmalen Reifen einfach nicht auf den Standard LRS vom Acid? 


_
Gruß acid89 _


----------



## ZettZwo (3. September 2012)

Das liegt allenfalls an untrainierten Fingern bzw. Schwalbe-Serienstreuung 
Wenn ich die 47er Marathons draufwurste, ist das sehr viel aufwändiger als wenn ich nen SmartS oder nen dicken Conti draufzieh'...


----------



## acid89 (3. September 2012)

Beim ersten Satz hab ich es noch bewusst richtig geschrieben 
PS: Hab es korrigiert 


Also muss ich einfach nur mehr Kraft aufwenden... Okay... Dann versuche ich nochmal mein Glück


----------



## maggi1970 (3. September 2012)

Hi,
suche ein gebrauchtes Cube Acid bis 500 Euro
Rahmenhöhe 20 Zoll
Danke


----------



## M.K.-Styling (15. September 2012)

ein Freundliches Hallo an die Acid Gemeine :

Eine wichtige Frage  bedrückt mich : fährt jemand ein Acid in 23" ?? welche KörperGröße-Schrittlänge habt Ihr .
Mußtet ihr die Kurbel und Bremscheiben umbauen . Standart sind ja 175 Kurbel dran-,und 160 Bremsscheiben.

Ich bin für ein guten Freund  (2 m groß-  noch ca 130kg auf den Rippen -ca 96cm  Schrittlänge)auf der Suche nach einem 
Cube 2013 ( geht auch 2011,2012 )  Acid 29 (red wäre optimal)  in 23" !!!!!!!  

mein Cube Händler um die Ecke ist mit der Bestellung und den Möglichkeiten des Umbau extrem überfordert (Kurbel in 180 Kurbellänge ist nicht bestellbar,gibt es garnicht in seinem Heiligen Katalog  ) und der Umbau würde Wahnsinspreise kosten ... abgebaute Neuteile werden  so ca alle pauschal mit 15 euro vergütet .???????

Könnt Ihr mir ein Erfahrungen zu der Rahmengröße ,einem guten  Shop in Thüringen empfehelen 

danke Schön


----------



## ZettZwo (15. September 2012)

Ehm, gibt es das Acid überhaupt als 23"er 
Bin 190 cm, hab SL von 93. 175er Kurbeln sind an meinem 22"er, käme sicher auch mit 170ern klar, weil ich die vom CX gewohnt bin. Aber das Acid ist ja kein explizites Sportgerät, und ich fahr da nicht so die Frequenzen.
Dein Freund sollte die verschiedenen RH selbst mal probefahren, kommt ja auch auf weit mehr an als auf SL, KH... Vorbau kann man leicht verändern, Sattelstütze auch, aber die irgendwie zwingende Notwendigkeit für eine 180er Kurbel sehe ich nicht bei 'nur' 200 cm KH


----------



## ZettZwo (15. September 2012)

Ach ja, ich hab die vordere Bremsscheibe gegen eine 203er getauscht, hat keine 20 Euro gekostet incl. Adapter. Wiege zwar bei 190 cm 'nur' 85 kg, aber die 160er Scheibe war iwie unterdimensioniert


----------



## M.K.-Styling (15. September 2012)

Probefahren ja,ist selbsverständlich 

 Kurbellänge habe ich als Theoretischen Wert angenommen ,wenn man einmal neu kauft dann gleich auf die Größe ... ab 190cm  180
 (  http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Kurbellaenge_fahrrad.htm  )

genauso dachte ich wegen der Größe der Bremsscheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZettZwo (15. September 2012)

Die Kurbellänge ist als theoretischer Wert ja nett, faktisch muss man das aber individuell klarkriegen. Ich denke (mit rund 3 Jahrzehnten Erfahrung im sportlichen radfahren), dein kollege könnte es zumindest mal mit der 175er Kurbel probieren, und wird mutmaßlich nicht enttäuscht sein. Ob er mit einer 180er Kurbel tatsächlich einen Unterschied spüren würde, lassen ich mal völlig dahin gestellen 
...
Wie gesagt, die große Bremsscheibe vorn ist ein kluge Investition, selbst bei mir


----------



## mabe012 (16. September 2012)

Hallo liebe Acid-Gemeinde,
bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines 2010ers...
und gleich ne Frage:

mag gern Barends anbauen - muss dazu der alte Griff runter,
oder werden die Barends über die Griffe drüber montiert?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. September 2012)

mabe012 schrieb:


> ...mag gern Barends anbauen - muss dazu der alte Griff runter,oder werden die Barends über die Griffe drüber montiert?


 
Erst mal  Glühstrumpf zum Bike!
Zur Frage - ich denke Du meinst die Barends zum auf den Lenker schieben:
An den Originalgriffen sind am Außenrand so nicht zu übersehende, vorgefertigte Rillen = Sollbruchstellen.
Diese vorsichtig (ohne in den Lenker zu ritzen) einschneiden & Gummi abtrennen/abziehen. 
Auf den nun so frei gewordenen Lenkerrand die Barends schieben/ montieren - schon bist Du fertig!
U. U. muss man den evtl. Griff noch ein wenig schieben - bis der Rand ausreichend breit bzw. passgenau ist....muss aber nicht sein...das war´s. Viel Spaß bei der Montage & mit dem Bike!

Ansonsten gibt es auch welche zum "einführen" in den Lenker - die brauchen natürlich nur das Loch am Lenkerende und werden dann mitels Schraube einfach festgezogen, indem sie sich selbst im Lenkerinneren verkeilen!


----------



## mabe012 (16. September 2012)

ich meine solche Barends wie im Bild zu sehen.
Wenn ich die äusseren Enden abschneide und dann die u.a. 
Barends montiere, bleibt doch an der Seite ein Loch 
Deshalb frage ich ob es nicht besser wäre die einfach drauf zu montieren?!?!


----------



## Hmmwv (17. September 2012)

Erstens bringst sie nicht über den Griffgummi und zweitens würden die Hörner am Gummi sich verdrehen lassen.
Es gibt Stoppel für das Lenkerende.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. September 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Erstens bringst sie nicht über den Griffgummi und zweitens würden die Hörner am Gummi sich verdrehen lassen.
> Es gibt Stoppel für das Lenkerende.


 
Genau. Und i.d.R. sollten die "Stoppel" auch beim Kauf der Barends dabei beiliegen!


----------



## mabe012 (19. September 2012)

Danke für eure Beratung.
Die Endkappen liegen aber nicht dabei, selbst bei xlc gibt es scheinbar nur
ein barends wo das der Fall ist...


----------



## toxictody (20. September 2012)

Morgen zusammen,

bin auch seit ca. 1 Monat Besitzer eines Acid. Bin mit dem Bike eigentlich sehr zufrieden nur stÃ¶rt mich die Federgabel etwas, die nicht so anspricht wie ich es mir wÃ¼nsche. Habe etwas gelesen und mir zum Einstellen der Gabel ne DÃ¤mpferpumpe besorgt. Dann wollte ich gestern Einstellen und habe vergeblich das Ventil zum Einstellen gesucht und nichts gefunden. Nach etwas recherche bin ich auf dieses Thread hier gestoÃen und bin nun etwas unglÃ¼cklich das ich ein Acid von 3000 erwischt habe das mit einer Stahlfedergabel ausgestattet ist. :-( Eigentlich hab ich mir nen Acid wegen der Luftfedergbel gekauft. Sonst HÃ¤tt ich mir die 100â¬ extra ja auch sparen kÃ¶nnen und direkt nen Attention nehmen kÃ¶nnen. Das nur so zur vorgeschichte.
Meine eigentliche Frage an alle auch betroffenen: Findet der Austausch durch Cube statt oder lÃ¤uft es unter "Kulanz" vom HÃ¤ndler? Ich meine, wer darf dafÃ¼r bezahlen??
wÃ¼rde mich interessieren bevor ich beim HÃ¤ndler aufschlage.

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe
toxictody


----------



## patrick... (21. September 2012)

toxictody schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> bin auch seit ca. 1 Monat Besitzer eines Acid. Bin mit dem Bike eigentlich sehr zufrieden nur stört mich die Federgabel etwas, die nicht so anspricht wie ich es mir wünsche. Habe etwas gelesen und mir zum Einstellen der Gabel ne Dämpferpumpe besorgt. Dann wollte ich gestern Einstellen und habe vergeblich das Ventil zum Einstellen gesucht und nichts gefunden. Nach etwas recherche bin ich auf dieses Thread hier gestoßen und bin nun etwas unglücklich das ich ein Acid von 3000 erwischt habe das mit einer Stahlfedergabel ausgestattet ist. :-( Eigentlich hab ich mir nen Acid wegen der Luftfedergbel gekauft. Sonst Hätt ich mir die 100 extra ja auch sparen können und direkt nen Attention nehmen können. Das nur so zur vorgeschichte.
> Meine eigentliche Frage an alle auch betroffenen: Findet der Austausch durch Cube statt oder läuft es unter "Kulanz" vom Händler? Ich meine, wer darf dafür bezahlen??
> ...



Also ich hatte mein Acid2012 ja schon im August 2011 vor der EB gekauft und bei mir war auch eine Coil dran. Bei mir war das total unproblematisch. Der Händler hat sich an Cube gewendet und nach ein paar Wochen war eine Air Version da, die man mir kostenfrei eingebaut hatte.

Du solltest also zu deinem Dealer gehen und darauf hinweisen, dass das Rad die falsche Gabel hat. Sollte er monieren ist das meines Erachtens rechtlich gesehen ganz einfach: Du hast ein mit Luftfeder beworbenes Rad erworben, dass aber keine hat. Da du beim Kauf nicht darauf hingewiesen wurdest, ist das ein Grund dafür, dass du das Rechtsgeschäft wiederrufen kannst.

Nachdem ich meinen Händler auf die Problematik hingewiesen hatte, hat er seiner Aussage zu Folge die Kunden beim Kauf hingewiesen und ihnen einen Preisnachlass gewährt. Bestand ein Kunde auf eine Air, dann hat er die auch bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toxictody (21. September 2012)

Ok, Danke für die Info! Dann werd ich nächste Woche mal dort vorbei schauen.

Beste grüße und ein schönes Wochenende

toxic


----------



## toxictody (25. September 2012)

Hab heute beim Händler(Mega-Bike in Unna) angerufen. Er kontaktiert Cube und ruft mich an sobald er eine Air-Gabel da hat und dann wird sie umgebaut. Ihm war die Sachlage aber auch bekannt.


----------



## madmike85 (28. September 2012)

Hallöchen, 

ich gehöre seit 31.08.12 auch zum Club der ACID-fahrer 

Bin noch ein ziemlicher Neuling auf diesem Gebiet und habe vor 4 Monaten das Mountainbiken für mich entdeckt.
Nach einem Einsteigermodell von Bulls habe ich mich für das Acid entschieden da es sich einfach Traumhaft fahren lässt. Habe zwischendurch auch 2-3 Fullys probe gefahren aber ein Hardtail sagt mir besser zu.

Bin bis jetzt ca 400km quer durch den Pfälzerwald gefahren und immer noch äußerst zufrieden damit. Einzig die SmartSam mussten einer Albert/NN Kombination weichen.
Gestern wurde der Termin für die 1.Inspektion gemacht und gleich eine 180er Bremsscheibe für vorne sowie Schraubgriffe ( Cube Frizz ) und einen kürzeren Vorbau bestellt. Bin mal gespannt 

MfG


----------



## Disazt (28. September 2012)

Hi,
habe eine Frage:

Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen das Cube Acid 2012 gekauft (http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...prid3770.htm?gclid=CKzCqJj217ICFUW_zAodcC0Anw)

Jetzt habe ich in Ebay diese Gabel hier gefunden:

Fox 32 Talas RL Federg.150-130-110 blockierbar.

Nun zu meiner Frage. Kann ich diese Gabel einfach so montieren oder muss ich etwaige Umbauten vornehmen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus 

lg


----------



## cytrax (29. September 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Offiziell von Cube: NEIN
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...travel-as-provided-in-the-standard-equipment/
> 
> ...



!!!!


----------



## MoFiya (1. Oktober 2012)

edit falscher Thread bitte löschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toxictody (2. Oktober 2012)

Nur zur Info. Gabel wurde heute kostenlos getauscht. Bin morgen auf die erste Probefahrt gespannt.

Beste grüße
tody


----------



## Kitakater (6. Oktober 2012)

hi ich habe das 2012er model und wollte mal fragen wa sihr vond er gabel haltet (recon silver TK) wo und wie ich die einsetzen kan was ihr von den anderen anbauteilen haltet.
und eine ganz doofe frage was und wo kann man damit fahrren
und noch eine frage was halltet ihr von brunox


----------



## slinky (7. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,

wenn ich deine Frage(n) so lese frag ich mich, was man wohl auf sowas antworten soll....

Fahr los mit dem Bike. Mmn macht das Acid Spaß. Die Gabel federt und dämpft, man kann sie auf die eigenen "Befindlichkeiten" einstellen. Die Bremsen funktionieren, aber man braucht mehr Kraft als z.B. bei einer SLX. Trotzdem sind die 446 robust und stabil. 
Es gibt Ansätze zur Verbesserung. Wie gesagt Bremsen, auf jeden Fall auch Sattel. Für meinen Arsch z.b. geht der Werkskandidat gar nicht.

Aber ein Bike kaufen und dann fragen wie es ist?! Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen...


----------



## cytrax (7. Oktober 2012)

Kitakater schrieb:


> hi ich habe das 2012er model und wollte mal fragen wa sihr vond er gabel haltet (recon silver TK) wo und wie ich die einsetzen kan was ihr von den anderen anbauteilen haltet.
> und eine ganz doofe frage was und wo kann man damit fahrren
> und noch eine frage was halltet ihr von brunox



Bitte, bitte fahr mit dem Bike ganz oft zur SCHULE!


----------



## fred-star (14. Oktober 2012)

Hey ihr habe jetzt seit 3 wochen auch ein acid modell 2013 29'er black&white.

Bin sehr zufrieden obwohl ich es meines erachtens nach schon sehr forder.

Habe jetzt bedingt durch das wetter 250km gefahren das einzigste was echt nervt ist vorne die bremse die funzt nicht richtig aber da ich ein mtb noob bin werde ich es bei der inspektion ansprechen und mal schauen ob es eine einstellung, defekt oder sie einfach zu klein ist.

ansonsten macht das bike alles mit


----------



## ZettZwo (22. Oktober 2012)

"_die funzt nicht richtig_" ist nun eine klare Fehlerbeschreibung 
In der Werkstatt können die die entlüften, dann sollte die schon mal besser gehen. Nicht selbst dran rumfummeln, wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat bzw. das hat zeigen lassen... Prinzipiell ist selbst diese aktuell verbaute Shimano-Bremse schon ok...


----------



## fred-star (22. Oktober 2012)

Hatte nicht vor selber was zu machen an der bremse mangels erfahrung. 
Denke aber das ich vorne eine 180er scheibe einbauen lassen werde da die 160er einfach zu schwach ist. 

Lg


----------



## ZettZwo (22. Oktober 2012)

Dann nimm gleich ne 200er, sonst merkste womöglich zuwenig Unterschied 
Die Gabel packt das und mehr kostet's auch nicht.


----------



## fred-star (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja hatte ich auch überlegt aber hatte die befürchtung das eine 200er zu groß bzw stark ist. Möchte ja kein abflug über den lenker machen


----------



## ZettZwo (22. Oktober 2012)

Nee, ist sicher nicht zu groß, passt ja an meine Recon air, wie man sehen kann. Und erwarte keine Wunder: dieser Shimano-Bremse kann nicht wirklich zaubern, ob nun mit ner 160er, 180er oder 203er Scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (22. Oktober 2012)

ne 200er scheibe am acid lohnt nicht...das wär nur poserei.


----------



## fred-star (23. Oktober 2012)

Ka werde mir was überlegen vill auch neue bremsen werde es erstmal mit neuen scheiben probieren


----------



## feltman (7. November 2012)

N'Abend allerseits,

habe seit 4 Tagen mein 2012er Acid in 20" - bin damit voll zufrieden, bis auf den Vorbau, den hätte ich gerne 20mm länger, sprich 120mm!

Wichtig wäre mir, dass ich den blau eloxierten Deckel des Easton-Vorbaus weiter verwenden kann, wäre schade wenn das nicht mehr passt hinterher...

Habe gerade mal bei Bike-Discount nachgesehen, da gibts leider nichts passendes, der folgende hat zwar die passenden Länge, aber vermutlich passt der Deckel nicht:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a83928/ea30-aluminium-vorbau.html

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen 120 oder 130er Vorbau ich nehmen kann um meinen hübschen, blauen Deckel weiter verwenden zu können? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (7. November 2012)

Der Vorbau von Bike-Discount passt nicht zu dem Deckel.

Die Vorbauten von Cube sind so leicht quadratisch im Querschnitt. Denke mal, da hat Cube eine Sonderanfertigung bekommen, die gibts nämlich so kaum zu kaufen.
Ich hätte noch so einen hier rumliegen, zu dem dein Deckel passt: 115 mm, 8° Steigung - habe mir einen kürzeren (100 mm ) drangebaut.

Der Vorbau ist von nem 2011er LTD, da ist der Deckel noch nicht so blau eloxiert, dafür sind die Easton-Logos blau.
Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir den verkaufen - lässt sich ja per PN besprechen, wenn du Interesse hast.


----------



## Leman (20. November 2012)

Sooo, ich hab mir letzte Woche das CUBE Acid 26 grey n blue (2012) bestellt. Warte nun gespannt auf die Lieferung. Wenn es sich so gut fährt wie es aussieht dann werde ich sicherlich eine Menge Spass daran haben. 
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Bike im Gelände machen können. Was "kann" es aushalten. Sind damit solche Sachen möglich? 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBQHolLc_S4"]M BIKE - Mallorca Trailer 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hat jemand einen Gepäckträger für Touren anmontiert? Wenn ja, welchen?


----------



## ZettZwo (20. November 2012)

Sicherlich kannst mit dem Acid solche schlichten Trails fahren. Die Treppen sind eine Frage der Akzeptanz, deiner Chuzpe und auch deines Gewichts... nen Hardtail hat eben andere Qualitäten. Ich hab übrigens ne - abweichend von dem Foto - Salsa-Sattelrohrklemme dran, das Originalteil nervt....
An Gepäckträger  hab einen Stahlrohrteil vom Blumenhändler dran, der soll auch ein paar Jahre halten. Passt hervorragend


----------



## Leman (20. November 2012)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> Sicherlich kannst mit dem Acid solche schlichten Trails fahren. Die Treppen sind eine Frage der Akzeptanz, deiner Chuzpe und auch deines Gewichts... nen Hardtail hat eben andere Qualitäten. Ich hab übrigens ne - abweichend von dem Foto - Salsa-Sattelrohrklemme dran, das Originalteil nervt....
> An Gepäckträger  hab einen Stahlrohrteil vom Blumenhändler dran, der soll auch ein paar Jahre halten. Passt hervorragend



Alles klar, Danke! Ich musste für chupze erst einmal im Duden nachschlagen  Mein Gewicht sollte nicht das Problem sein. 66 kg zwingen das Bike hoffentlich nicht in die Knie. 
Was ist das denn genau für ein Gepäckträger? So eine müsste doch gut passen: http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/gepaecktraeger/xlc-alu-gepaecktraeger-rp-r02/5464.html 
oder 
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...ecktraeger-24-28-zoll-verstellbar/220737.html

Jetzt noch n schickes Schloss und alles wird gut.


----------



## ZettZwo (20. November 2012)

Nee, solche wie die Brügelmann-Dinger sind für meinen Geschmack nicht verlässlich genug gewesen, von daher sollte es schon (schweißbarer) Stahl sein, in dem fall war es sogar CrMo... http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-gepaecktraeger-grand-tour-cromo/aid:351471
...
'Blumenhändler' steht gemeinhin für den Rose-Versand...


----------



## Leman (20. November 2012)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> 'Blumenhändler' steht gemeinhin für den Rose-Versand...



Das muss man erstmal wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZettZwo (20. November 2012)

...und Brügelmann ist ja auch nicht mehr Brügelmann. Genauswenig hat Erwin bisher auch nie Blumen verkauft. Logisch, nicht?


----------



## Leman (20. November 2012)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-gepaecktraeger-grand-tour-cromo/aid:351471
> Rose-Versand...



... krass, sogar 40 kg Gepäckaufnahme. Damit lässt sich auf jeden Fall arbeiten!


----------



## ZettZwo (20. November 2012)

Drunter würde ich gar nicht mehr anfangen. Es ist ja nicht das reine Gewicht, das man draufschnallt, sondern die Masse die wirkt, wenn Erschütterungen auf den Träger wirken... und die sind schon bei verwurzelten Waldwegen sehr viel beträchtlicher als beim sanften dahinrollen auf glattasfaltierten Straßen.


----------



## 1127 (30. Dezember 2012)

Damit der Fred hier nicht untergeht....


Mein Acid:





Letzte Fahrt heute für 2012!
Guten Rutsch allen Zusammen...


----------



## Leman (31. Dezember 2012)

Servus, ich hab gestern meine Gepäckträger anmontiert und dann das Ärgernis. Ein Bohrloch meines Cubes Acids scheint nicht richtig vorgebohrt gewesen zu sein. Ich hab´s mehrmals versucht, aber die Schraube lässt sich nicht eindrehen. Was nun? Habt Ihr Vorschläge? Kann man so etwas reklamieren? Das Bike ist weniger als 2 Monate alt.


----------



## Asko (31. Dezember 2012)

So ein Alugewinde ist schnell ausgenudelt.

Kannst ja mal zu deinen Händler gehn und fragen er versuchen kann das Gewinde neu reinzuschneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leman (31. Dezember 2012)

Ausgenudelt sollte es dort eigentlich nicht sein. Das Gewinde wurde vorher nie benutzt. Muss also Fehlerhaft vorgebohrt worden sein. Ist halt ärgerlich weil eine Belastung und die Montage eines Gepäckträgers damit ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## ZettZwo (31. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich kann man das reklamieren. Sollte man auch. Der Händler, von dem du das Rad hast, kann dir da sicher helfen, so er ne halbwegs versierte Werkstatt hat. Die Gew.-Augen sind nämlich mit dem Gew.Stück in den Rahmen genietet. Und prinzipiell kann man das auch austauschen. 'Vorgebohrt' sind die nicht. Allenfalls ist denkbar, dass die beim Beschichten/Lackieren des Rahmens was abbekommen haben, oder das schon bei der Montage irgendwo in Fernost das Gewindestück nicht astrein eingearbeitet wurde. Da ist also der Händler gefragt 
Und das Gewinde nachschneiden bringt meist nix bzw. ist sogar kontraindiziert, weil man die Hülse ruckzuck kaputt gemacht hat. Dann besser die Befestigungsschraube mit nem tauglichen Industriekleber reinpappen. Das hält.


----------



## madmike85 (13. Januar 2013)

Zeige euch hier mal mein ACID, das Bild ist heute entstanden bei einer kleinen ausfahrt 


geändert wurden:
 Federgabel > Fox float 32 140mm 
Vorne 180mm bremsscheibe 
Sattelklemme von sixpack
Lenker sixpack millenium 785
cube schraubgriffe
truvativ hussefelt 60er vorbau 
sixpack menace pedale 
e13 bashguard
36er slx kettenblatt 
Sattel lapierre selle san marco


----------



## QBE84 (14. Januar 2013)

schönes Acid, die Farbgebung mit dem Lenker passt.
Was hasten du da für ne Fox Gabel dran, wieviel Federweg hat die ?


----------



## madmike85 (14. Januar 2013)

Danke! 
Ist eine Fox float 32 mit 140mm...


----------



## QBE84 (14. Januar 2013)

ok das ist aber schon grenzwertig^^ zugelassen sind ja nur 100mm


----------



## madmike85 (14. Januar 2013)

Ja ich weiß hat mir mein Händler auch gesagt...
Hab zwar bis jetzt nur eine kurze tour damit gemacht,
aber ich war selbst überrascht wie genial es sich damit fährt
und von der Geometrie ändert sich es gar nicht so stark wie alle sagen, selbst mein Händler war nach der probefahrt begeistert.


----------



## Ischi (15. Januar 2013)

Lass es sein, meine Freundin hat ihren Acid Rahmen mit einer 130er Recon auch kaputt bekommen, und die wiegt 50kg. Am Anfang haben wir auch gesagt, so ein Laber, das hält. Aber gerade das Acid ist jetzt insgesamt nicht der hochwertigste Rahmen (was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass er schlecht ist ), für solche Belastungen ist er einfach nicht gedacht...
Zur Geo: in der Ebene und für leichte Steigungen sicher okay, aber ich musste immer lachen, als ich in den Alpen mit meinem Enduro locker Steigungen hoch gefahren bin und sie zu tun hatte das Vorderrad unten zu halten 

PS: gut sieht es insgesamt aber schon aus


----------



## ZettZwo (15. Januar 2013)

Ähm, ich bezweifele, dass deine Freundin ihren Rahmen ursächlich wegen der nicht spezifizierten Gabel kaputt gekriegt hat... allenfalls ist die Geometrie im Eimer, bzw. es fährt sich 'komisch', aber kaputt kriegt man den Rahmen durch 3 cm längere Gabelholme sicher nicht. Bergauf und bergabfahren ist eine Technikfrage (aber das muss ich dir sicher nicht sagen), viele können es gut oder sehr gut, und eben manche nicht so gut, außerdem sitzen viele Frauen ganz anders auf Fahrrädern als Männer.
Mein Schatz hat übrigens auch so einen Rahmen kaputt gekriegt, allerdings an der Sattelklemmung, das war ein Aim. Der Cube-Rahmen ist ein ausgereiftes Massenprodukt, von daher sicher nicht schlecht, nur weil eben Massen hergestellt werden, wird auch entsprechend Fertigungstoleranz akzeptiert. Zudem ist Aluminium ja nicht ganz so einfach zu verarbeiten, und beim tempern kann auch in einer solchen Fertigung mal was schief gehen... und das dürfte Rahmenbruchursache Nr. 1 auch bei diesem Rahmen sein...


----------



## Ischi (15. Januar 2013)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> Ähm, ich bezweifele, dass deine Freundin ihren Rahmen ursächlich wegen der nicht spezifizierten Gabel kaputt gekriegt hat... allenfalls ist die Geometrie im Eimer, bzw. es fährt sich 'komisch', aber kaputt kriegt man den Rahmen durch 3 cm längere Gabelholme sicher nicht. Bergauf und bergabfahren ist eine Technikfrage (aber das muss ich dir sicher nicht sagen), viele können es gut oder sehr gut, und eben manche nicht so gut, außerdem sitzen viele Frauen ganz anders auf Fahrrädern als Männer.
> Mein Schatz hat übrigens auch so einen Rahmen kaputt gekriegt, allerdings an der Sattelklemmung, das war ein Aim. Der Cube-Rahmen ist ein ausgereiftes Massenprodukt, von daher sicher nicht schlecht, nur weil eben Massen hergestellt werden, wird auch entsprechend Fertigungstoleranz akzeptiert. Zudem ist Aluminium ja nicht ganz so einfach zu verarbeiten, und beim tempern kann auch in einer solchen Fertigung mal was schief gehen... und das dürfte Rahmenbruchursache Nr. 1 auch bei diesem Rahmen sein...



Aha, und deshalb ist der Rahmen auch am Übergang Steuerrohr-Unterrohr gerissen? Wie gesagt, da können auch gern andere Faktoren mit reingespielt haben, aber 40mm als Freigabe und die damit einhergehenede Fahrweise (warum hat man sonst soviel Federweg?) können gutgehen, müssen aber nicht.
Ich wollte nur von einem Bsp. berichten, dass das Ganze halt auch schiefgehen kann...
Und, der Unterschied zwischen 72° Sitzwinkel und 70° hat nicht unbedingt was mit der Fahrkunst und/oder Mann oder Frau zu tun. Klar kommt man hoch, aber wer einmal ein Rad mit ordentlichen 73° oder steiler gefahren ist, weiß was ich meine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZettZwo (15. Januar 2013)

Ich wette, der Rahmen wäre dann sicher auch mit der 100er Gabel gebrochen 
Wenn Bruch, dann da... schon gefühlt 1000x gesehen ...


----------



## madmike85 (16. Januar 2013)

Ja ich muss zugeben, ein wenig Skepsis hab ich auch was den Rahmen angeht. Mein Händler hat mich ja auch eingehend davor gewarnt und selbst cube hat am Telefon gesagt das der Rahmen brechen KANN, nicht das er bricht aber es kann sein.
Es kann aber auch gut gehen und da ich auch gerade recht wenig Zeit zum fahren habe, mach ich mir da gar kein Kopf. Wenn mein Häuschen steht und ich wieder mehr Zeit zum fahren habe, werde ich mir vermutlich eh ein harttail aufbauen was für die 140mm ausgelegt ist ( denke an dartmoor hornet oder on one 456) 

 @Ischi: nach vielen km mit der 130er ist der Rahmen den gebrochen?


----------



## ZettZwo (16. Januar 2013)

Hast nen Foto von der Bruchstelle? Dann kann man eher auf die Ursache rückschließen, ob eher die Naht oder das Rohr neben der Naht gerissen ist...


----------



## madmike85 (16. Januar 2013)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> Hast nen Foto von der Bruchstelle? Dann kann man eher auf die Ursache rückschließen, ob eher die Naht oder das Rohr neben der Naht gerissen ist...




Glaubst du der Rahmen müsste die Gabel aushalten?


----------



## ZettZwo (16. Januar 2013)

Also, ich glaube zunächst mal an gar nix. Nur hab ich mit dem Material ein bisschen Erfahrung, und hab schon einiges an Schrott gesehen...


----------



## Ischi (16. Januar 2013)

Das ganze ist nach etwa 3-4k km passiert. Etwa . Und nein, es gibt keine Fotos, aber der Rahmen ist direkt am Übergang/Rohr gerissen. Ist aber auch schon eine ganze Weile her...

Wie gesagt, jeder muss selber wissen was er macht, der Fall ist nur ein Bsp...


----------



## madmike85 (16. Januar 2013)

Mh also da hab ich schon ein paar km mehr runter mit der Gabel, aber wenn der Rahmen schon nach 3-4km die biege gemacht hat dann war wohl was mit dem Material...


----------



## Ischi (16. Januar 2013)

3-4k=3000-4000 

wobei die nicht alle im Gelände waren und nicht komplett mit dieser Gabel, oder zumindest nicht mit dem vollen Federweg


----------



## madmike85 (16. Januar 2013)

hab das "k" überlesen, ja gut dann hab ich noch paar Kilometer bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starflight (21. Januar 2013)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Zeige euch hier mal mein ACID, das Bild ist heute entstanden bei einer kleinen ausfahrt
> 
> 
> geändert wurden:
> ...


Am besten zeigst du uns noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite. Mich würde noch interessieren wie die FC-M552 Kurbel mit Bash und 36 SLX Kettenblatt ausschaut. ;-)

Edit: Was für eine 180er Scheibe hast du Vorne verbaut? 


Vielen Dank!

Gruß,
Star


----------



## madmike85 (21. Januar 2013)

Hab dir schnell 2 bilder gemacht,hoffe du erkennst alles 

Die Scheibe ist eine SM-RT53M, ist die gleiche wie beim LTD Race


----------



## Tobear (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte meine Kurbel (Shimano FC-M522) ebenfalls auf ein 36er Blatt + Bash umrüsten. Welches Kettenblatt könnt ihr empfehlen? Bzw. die genaue Typenbezeichnung eines kompatiblen Deore oder SLX Blattes würde mir schon weiterhelfen. 

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## madmike85 (22. Januar 2013)

Hab nach geschaut bei mir wurde das Shimano SG-X M9 U-36 verbaut.


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (4. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute, hab evtl. vor die gabel vom cube acid meines Bruders zu tauschen, da die dart nicht wirklich was taugt. Kann mir vll jemand sagen welchen gabelschaft und welche länge ich brauche? Hab an ne Reba gedacht wenn ich irgendwo billig eine finde. Was haltet ihr davon? Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## vault (4. Februar 2013)

Ich habe eine RS Sektor an meinem Rad und muss zugeben das das sich die 140mm schon ein wenig "komisch" anfühlen.
100-120mm langt mir i.d.R.

Ein schon etwas älteres Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZettZwo (4. Februar 2013)

Mein Schatz hat sich grad ne RST F1RST Platinum eingebaut, und ist bis jetzt zufrieden ... mal was anderes als das RX-Einerlei. Für nen abschliessendes Urteil isses aber noch zu frueh. Aber unter 1,5 kg kann sich sehen lassen. Schaftlaenge haengt von Rahmenhoehe ab...


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Februar 2013)

Gabelschaft 1 1/8, mit der Reba machst du nichts verkehrt, die ist ideal.
Das mit der Länge des Gabelschaftes solltest du selber hinbekommen


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (4. Februar 2013)

Also normaler 1 1/8 Schaft und kein tapered oder?


----------



## ZettZwo (4. Februar 2013)

1 1/8" oben und unter hier am Acid 2012 
Menno, dat kannse aba auch selbst nachmessen...


----------



## AcidCB (4. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute mein Laufrad vorn wurde leider geklaut, nu hab ich einen komplett Satz für vorn und hinten bei Ebay gefunden, jedoch mit ner 9er Kassette so wie es das Bild vermuten lässt. Funktioniert das mit nem 10er Schaltwerk und 10er Schalthebel (sind noch die Orginalteile)? Oder kann ich meine alte 10er Kassette auf die andere neue Nabe bauen? Die neue ist eine Shimano XT HB 756.  



Ach ihr wisst glaub ich schon wie ich mein, irgendwie so das es halt geht  !?

Danke


----------



## ZettZwo (4. Februar 2013)

AcidCB schrieb:


> Hey Leute mein Laufrad vorn wurde leider geklaut, nu hab ich einen komplett Satz für vorn und hinten bei Ebay gefunden, jedoch mit ner 9er Kassette so wie es das Bild vermuten lässt. Funktioniert das mit nem 10er Schaltwerk und 10er Schalthebel (sind noch die Orginalteile)? Oder kann ich meine alte 10er Kassette auf die andere neue Nabe bauen? Die neue ist eine Shimano XT HB 756.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja 
Seit Einführung von 8x hat sich da nix getan. Die 10x-Kassetten sind allerdings schmaler/weniger dick als die 9x-Kassetten, weshalb immer ein Zw.-Ring auf den Rotor gehört, bevor die 10x-Kassette draufkommt.


----------



## AcidCB (4. Februar 2013)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> Ja
> Seit Einführung von 8x hat sich da nix getan. Die 10x-Kassetten sind allerdings schmaler/weniger dick als die 9x-Kassetten, weshalb immer ein Zw.-Ring auf den Rotor gehört, bevor die 10x-Kassette draufkommt.



D.h. Auf jede Nabe passen 8, 9 und 10er Kassetten?


----------



## ZettZwo (4. Februar 2013)

Es gibt explizite 10x-Naben (z.B. DA), da passen nur 10x-Kassetten drauf. Aber auf 'deine' passen auch alle anderen Kassetten drauf... http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...FH/EV-FH-M756-2099C_v1_m56577569830764294.pdf


----------



## AcidCB (4. Februar 2013)

Ab welchem Federweg bei der Federgabel wird die Rahmengeometrie eigentlich negativ beeinträchtigt? 

Sind 130mm schon zu viel des Guten?


----------



## ZettZwo (5. Februar 2013)

Probiers einfach aus und berichte darüber 
'Zuviel des Guten' ist lt. Cube alles jenseits von 100 mm. Alles Übrige liegt vmtl. im Ermessen des Einzelnen. So ist Cube fein raus, wenn der Rahmen dann die Grätsche macht (auch wenn das nicht dann unbedingt auf 2 oder 3 cm mehr Federweg zurückzuführen ist)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (8. Februar 2013)

gibts hier auch Leute mit 2013er Acids ?^^


----------



## fred-star (8. Februar 2013)

Ja gibt es


----------



## QBE84 (8. Februar 2013)

26 oder 29 Zoll?


----------



## fred-star (9. Februar 2013)

29 :d


----------



## Checker140510 (12. Februar 2013)

26


----------



## ZettZwo (12. Februar 2013)

Bin mal gespannt, wieviel Posts qbe noch braucht, um ne konkrete Frage zu stellen


----------



## QBE84 (12. Februar 2013)

Beide Fragen waren wohl konkret genug. Wollte halt den Thread nochmal was ankurbeln, schließlich gehts hier um das Cube Acid und da ist es doch auch mal interessant ob jemand ein 2013 Modell sein eigen nennt


----------



## Checker140510 (12. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte bis gestern tagelang extra nach nem 2012er gesucht und es gefunden.


----------



## Schelle (14. Februar 2013)

Hab für meinen Sohn auch ein 26" 2013er.
Kann mir jemand den Unterschied der Federgabel und Bremse zu 2012 erklären?  Sind doch die beiden einzigen Unterschiede oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Checker140510 (14. Februar 2013)

Die Lakierung ist 2012 besser zumindest bei den 26er


----------



## ZettZwo (14. Februar 2013)

Gabel und Bremse scheinen der wesentliche Unterschied zu sein, wobei die 2012er Recon Air minimal teurer (ob besser kann ich nicht beurteilen) war. Was die Bremse angeht... da dürfte kein großer Unterschied spürbar sein, sowohl die 445er als auch die 395er sind schlichte, aber sicher nicht untaugliche Verzögerer.


----------



## xxoph (16. Februar 2013)

N'abend zusammen! 

Bin noch ziemlich neu hier und ich dachte ich "oute" mich auch mal als Cube-Fahrer  Hab das Acid 2012 in grau/blau (26"). Bisher sehr zufrieden!


----------



## 1127 (17. Februar 2013)

Servus  xxoph,

viel Spaß mit dem grau/blauen.


----------



## ZettZwo (17. Februar 2013)

Moin xxoph, welkom 

denn hamest Jonteff mit dem grau/blauen.


----------



## classictrailer (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo bin neu hier.
Habe ein 2013 in Grau/Blau.
Nachdem ich lange mit der Gabeleinstellung experimentiert habe, bin ich nun auch sehr zufrieden. Die Gabel wurde von dem Fachhändler anscheinend für Extrem Downhill eingestellt und fuhr sich wie eine Starrgeabel. Nun spricht sie endlich vernünftig an.
Ich denke für das Geld ein super Hardtail hoffe, dass es mich noch lange begleitet.
Der Pop-Lock war auch falsch eingestellt (machte nicht ganz zu) da fragt man sich was sich alles Fachwerkstatt schimpft oder das Rad war zu billig oder der Kunde zu alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Checker140510 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich bin neu hier und Frau mich schon riesig auf die erste Fahrt mit dem neuen Acid 2012. Morgen lass ich es noch vom fachhändler einstellen für mich, da ich es online gekauft habe.


----------



## ZettZwo (17. Februar 2013)

Ein Fachhändler ist spezialisiert auf das verkaufen von Fahrrädern. Das kann er vmtl. gut. Alles übrige ... naja, das ist Glücksache 
Bei meinem 2012er Acid war keine Recon Air eingebaut, sondern eine Recon Coil ... der Werkstattmensch wollte mir zwar erzählen, das sei ok so, von wegen die Katalogangabe sei keine verbindliche Angabe... wer weiß, wieviele Kunden sich mit so was abspeisen lassen. Und der Laden gilt als hochrenomiert hier. Ich hab zwar dann schließlich die richtige Gabel von Cube bekommen, aber sollte eben lt. dieses Werkstattmenschen den Umbau bezahlen. Da war ich spätestens beinahe so weit, meinem ehemaligen Chef (hab nämlich als Student selbst in diesem Laden gearbeitet) zu erzählen, was für ne Pfeife da arbeitet...
...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Februar 2013)

Das hättest Du machen sollen....woher soll der Chef das sonst wissen?
Ja so ein Händler steht und fällt mit dem Personal....

Mein Cube Händler ist an sich o.k. - aber sein Mechaniker ´ne totale Flasche. Seit dem nehme ich 35 km auf mich....und ärgere mich stetig, damals nicht mal die Gusche auf gemacht zu haben.


----------



## classictrailer (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo mal eine Frage an die 2013 ACID Fahrer:
mit welchem Druck fährt Ihr eure Gabel (XC32) bzw. wie weit könnte ich herunter gehen?
Ich wiege 92 kg und bin nun von 150 psi (war Einstellung des Händlers) auf 125 psi angekommen. Jetzt ist das Ansprechverhalten recht gut aber noch nicht optimal.
Sie ist bis noch kein einziges Durchgeschlagen, auch nicht bei Single Trails und sehr steilen Abfahrten. Kann etwas hinüber gehen wenn ich noch weiter runter gehe mit Druck und die Gabel dann einmal richtig durchschlägt?


----------



## ZettZwo (18. Februar 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das hättest Du machen sollen....woher soll der Chef das sonst wissen?...


Ich werd da einen Angestellten anschwärzen, so weit kommt das noch  das hätte ich mir in meiner Zeit dort auch nicht gewünscht.
Ich hab mit dem Schauber nicht weiter gesprochen, sondern mit des Chefs rechter Hand das ausgehandelt... Ich kenn das Betriebsklima da ja noch, und ich möchte da nicht (mehr) in niemandes Haut stecken  das sollen die mal schön untereinander ausfechten.


----------



## classictrailer (7. März 2013)

Hallo,
als MTB Neueinsteiger möchte ich an meinem Acid gern anstelle des 24 Zahnkranzes ein 22 Zahnkranz vorne montieren. Leider finde ich keine Info darüber was für ein Zahnkranz ich nehmen kann. Bei meinem Cube Modell 2013 ist eine FC M522 von Shimano verbaut.
Oder kann mir jemand noch einen Tip geben wo ich hierüber mehr informationen bekommen kann.
Danke


----------



## Asko (7. März 2013)

Die FC M 522 Kurbel ist leider vernietet.

Entweder du investierst in eine neue Kurbel, oder du wechselst die Kassette hinten wenn du einen leichteren Gang haben willst.

Vermutlich ist eine 11-32 oder 11-34 Kassette verbaut, eine 11-36 bringt dich sicherlich auch weiter.
Solltest du aber natürlich vorher überprüfen welche du verbaut hast, auf der Cube Seite stehts leider nicht.

Zum wechseln der Kassette brauchst du eine Kettenpeitsche und einen Kranzabzieher.
Ausserdem solltest du schaun ob die Kette nicht zu kurz wird (aber eher unwahrscheinlich)


----------



## classictrailer (7. März 2013)

Danke für die Info.
Das mit der Kurbel habe ich fast befürchtet.
Montiert ist eine 11 - 34 Kassette.
Bei der Kassette, muß ich da einen besonderen Typ von Shimano suchen oder sind die alle gleich (laut Google gibt es wieder mal viele Varianten)?


----------



## ZettZwo (7. März 2013)

Da gehen alle 10x-Shimano-Kassetten drauf ... auch Rennradkassetten. Unterschied ist neben dem Preis nur, dass die Stähle unterschiedlich hoch vergütet bzw. beschichtet sind, und/oder manche Ritzel auf Alu-Spidern zusammengefasst sind, um Gewicht zu sparen.
Nur wichtig bei 10x-Kassetten ist, dass man den Distanzring zuerst auf den Rotor zieht, noch bevor mal die Kassette aufsteckt.
10x-Kassetten sind nämlich kurioserweise schmaler als 8x oder 9x-Kassetten, deshalb der Distanzring.


----------



## classictrailer (7. März 2013)

Danke, dann werde ich mich mal an den Umbau machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (22. März 2013)

hey brauche mal hilfe bin ja kein profi und kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus und google kann mir auch nicht helfen. Also fahre das acid 2013 als 29er und da die 160er scheibe/bremse vorne bisschen arm ist wollte ich ja auch 180 umrüsten. jetzt habe ich bei www.rose.de geguckt und gesucht nach adapter und einer 180er scheibe.

Nur weis ich nicht welche ich brauche da es da ja schon unterschiede gibt.

Also frage kann mir jemand link zu dem passenden adapter/scheibe bei rose geben.


Danke im vorraus...


----------



## Asko (22. März 2013)

fred-star schrieb:


> Also frage kann mir jemand link zu dem passenden adapter/scheibe bei rose geben.



Günstigste Lösung wäre diese Scheibe und der Adapter.
Zum Wechseln der Bremsscheibe brauchst du ausserdem einen Kranzabzieher.


----------



## fred-star (22. März 2013)

adapter auch 180 durchmesser bestellen?


----------



## Asko (22. März 2013)

Jup, in der Beschreibung steht ja auch "Bitte BremsscheibenØ angeben!"


----------



## fred-star (22. März 2013)

ok wie gesagt bin neuling. vielen dank


----------



## hotspot_2 (29. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich bin neu hier und damit erstmal: "Hallo @ll!".

Ich habe seit letztes Jahr (Mitte) ein Cube Acid 2012 und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit, bin damit schon ein wenig gefahren im letzten Jahr (ca. 1000 km) und will nun wieder loslegen (morgen wird es wieder fit gemacht!).

Ich war mit der Wirkung der Bremsen nicht wirklich zufrieden und würde nun gerne die Bremsen umbauen. Mit Vorliebe auf Shimano XT. Könntet ihr mir vielleicht zusammenstellen was ich dazu benötige und ob der Umbau für einen technisch versierten, aber ohne viel Fahrradmontageerfahrung machbar ist?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## ZettZwo (29. März 2013)

Moin 
Naja, kannste mit ner XT-Bremse machen ... aber (ausgehend davon, dass du die 445/6er mit 160er Scheiben hast) ich würd erstmal größere Scheiben draufbauen. Das ist technisch überschaubar ... ich hab vorn ne 203er (180er hätte auch gereicht), und das ist schon ne deutliche Verbesserung.


----------



## hotspot_2 (29. März 2013)

Ok, falls ich dann nur die Scheiben erstmal wechsle, kann ich dann nachher immer noch auf XT Bremsen gehen? Welche Scheiben würde ich da nehmen? Und was müsste ich genau dafür bestellen? Würden dann vorne und hinten 180er drauf gehen?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## fred-star (29. März 2013)

Kann dir auch nur die 180er scheibe nahe legen. Habe sie jetzt auch drauf und bin mega zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspot_2 (29. März 2013)

Wenn ich mir diese hier dann zweimal kaufe, und vorne und hinten draufschraube:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a48876/bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt81m-180mm-centerlock.html?baid=7660771

Würde das dann gehen?

Oder brauche ich da noch andere Teile oder z.B. spezielles Werkzeug?


----------



## fred-star (29. März 2013)

Oben steht ales was du brauchst adapter etc werkzeug hast du centerlock?

Hinten darfst du sie leider nicht tauschen da der rahmen nur für eine 160er zugelassen ist. 

Aber da du kein downhill fährst mit dem bike ist das auch unnötig ansonsten mal an der bremstechnik arbeiten.


----------



## hotspot_2 (29. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Acid 2012 . Aber dann wohl eher kein Centerlock, oder?

Würde diese Zusammenstellung dann passen? Ich würde dann hinten auch eine 160er XT draufmachen und vorne auf eine 180er umbauen.


----------



## fred-star (29. März 2013)

Ob du centerlock hast kann ich dir nicht sagen weis nicht welche naben du hast und auf googeln keine lust. 

Wieso willste die hintere tauschen?
Nehm doch eine normale die xt muss es nicht sein.


----------



## hotspot_2 (29. März 2013)

Ok, also dann muss ich rausfinden ob Centerlock oder 6-Loch und dann die passenden Scheiben auswählen. Vorne den 180 mm Adapter dranschrauben und dieses Werkzeug brauche ich noch.

Sonst nix mehr, oder?


----------



## ZettZwo (29. März 2013)

Mein 2012er hat Centerlock-Naben... also, Bremsscheibe wird mit der Kassettennuss verschraubt.
Zu der 445/6er Bremse gehören i.d.R. diese Scheiben... SM-RT53 (160mm), SM-RT53M (180mm), SM-RT53L (203mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspot_2 (29. März 2013)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> Mein 2012er hat Centerlock-Naben... also, Bremsscheibe wird mit der Kassettennuss verschraubt.
> Zu der 445/6er Bremse gehören i.d.R. diese Scheiben... SM-RT53 (160mm), SM-RT53M (180mm), SM-RT53L (203mm)


 
Kassettennuss, das ist dann auch noch ein Werkzeug das ich brauche, oder?

Ich möchte gerne auf diese Bremse umsteigen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5...et-schwarz.html?baid=7660540&referer=pdbasket

Da passen meine ausgewähltem Scheiben dazu. Wenn ich beides gleichzeitig tauschen muss, dann warte ich bis alles da ist .


----------



## ZettZwo (29. März 2013)

hotspot_2 schrieb:


> Kassettennuss, das ist dann auch noch ein Werkzeug das ich brauche, oder?


Ehm, die Kassettennuss ist letztlich dein Zahnkranzabzieher ohne Hebel - ist also letztlich egal 
Nen passeneden Inbus für den Adapter, aber so was hat man ja wohl...


----------



## fred-star (29. März 2013)

Wen du dir die gesamte xt bremse holst ist es natürlich sinnig auch die xt scheiben zu kaufen


----------



## ZettZwo (29. März 2013)

Bleibt die Frage, ob die dann gut 200 Euro so gut investiert sind bzw. ob das auch mit einem brutalen Plus an Bremskraft und -qualität quittiert wird 
Machen wir uns nix vor, das Acid ist ja kein high-tech-Bolide...


----------



## hotspot_2 (29. März 2013)

Das stimmt natürlich.

Ich fahr mal jetzt wieder im Frühjahr ein wenig und mal schauen. Die einfachste und vorerst günstigste Lösung wäre einfach vorne mal die Scheibe auf einen 180 er zu ändern.

Vielleicht reicht mir die ja schon aus.


----------



## saugstauberius (30. März 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich Risiken, wenn man statt auf eine 180er Scheibe vorne, auf eine 203er umrüstet? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZettZwo (30. März 2013)

Wieviele willste aufgelistet haben


----------



## fred-star (30. März 2013)

Leute das acid ist ein cc mtb und ich denke das eine 203er scheibe überdimensioniert ist. Was fahrt ihr mit euren acids??! Bikeparks? Downhill?


----------



## saugstauberius (30. März 2013)

Ich habe nur gedacht, weil zettzwo auch eine 203er montiert hat, und wenn ich aufrüste, dann würde ich gleich gescheit aufrüsten wollen 
Wie groß alleine der unterschied von 160 auf 180 ist weiß ich leider nicht, aber manchmal wünsche ich mir durchaus eine bessere Bremsperformance. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schelle (30. März 2013)

kommt auch auf Dein Gewicht an. Aber i.d.R. reicht bei einer CC Feile vorn eine 180er Scheibe locker aus. Viel hilft nicht in jedem Fall viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saugstauberius (31. März 2013)

Okay, vielen Dank! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotspot_2 (2. April 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe Probleme mit meinem Umwerfer an meinen Cube Acid 2012 und würde gerne einen anderen einbauen.

Frage:

- Dazu muss ich die Kette öffnen, ist das möglich ohne eine neue Kette kaufen zu müssen?
- Wäre der hier der passende Umwerfer für das Cube Acid 2012?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a14088/xt-umwerfer-top-swing-fd-m770-all-size.html

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (2. April 2013)

Nein, ist nicht der richtige.
Das Acid 2012 hat doch schon Dynasys, oder?
D.h. du brauchst einen mit Dynasys-Logo für beste Performance.

Zweiter Punkt:
Besser du nimmst einen mit 63-66° Kettenstrebenwinkel, bis 42 Zähne.
Angeblich funktioniert der andere zwar auch - aber wozu beim Neukauf Experimente machen.

Edit:
Die Kette musst du natürlich öffnen.


----------



## hotspot_2 (2. April 2013)

Hallo, 

danke für die Hinweise, also der hier müsste dann passen:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003LHQSVY/ref=asc_df_B003LHQSVY12651636?smid=A359PYHYAABJS1&tag=geizhals10-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22530&creativeASIN=B003LHQSVY"]Shimano MTB Umwerfer Umwerfer XT FD-M770-10: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Man ist das kompliziert .


----------



## ZettZwo (2. April 2013)

Die Kette muss man nur öffnen, wenn der Umwerferkäfig vernietet ist. Ansonsten kann man den ja aufschrauben. Der Stahlblech ist ziemlich steif, mit etwa Vorsicht geht das hervorragend


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (2. April 2013)

Ja klar, aber welcher Umwerfer ist denn heute noch geschraubt?
Die gängigen Umwerfer sind doch alle vernietet.


----------



## Erdbaer (7. April 2013)

Hallo erstmal, ist mein erster Post hier. 

Ich habe mir ein 2012er Acid zugelegt und bin bisher sehr begeistert. Nur eine Sache hat mich doch gestört. Bei den ersten Ausfahrten ist mir beim Gangwechsel aufs kleinste Ritzel vorn schon 2x die Kette runtergesprungen. 

Ist da nur der Umwerfer falsch eingestellt?


----------



## fred-star (7. April 2013)

Würde sagen ja. Was sonst noch nervt ist das dass 29er acid echt schwer ist


----------



## Erdbaer (7. April 2013)

Bin das 29er und das 26er Probe gefahren und habe mich letztlich für das 26er entschieden, ich fand es deutlich agiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Checker140510 (7. April 2013)

Hab auch das 26er 2012 gekauft, Die sehen auch besser aus als die  29er.


----------



## mr.jump (8. April 2013)

Mal eine andere Frage:

Welche Bremsbeläge nutzt Ihr in Kombination mit der Hayes Stroker Ryde?
Die sollten möglichst griffig sein!


----------



## cytrax (8. April 2013)

Wenn dus "bissig" haben willst....














....am besten ne andere Bremse


----------



## classictrailer (11. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

habe ein Acid 2013 mit Shimano Bremse und Centerlock.
Habe heute abend versucht die Bremsscheibe am Vorderrad zu demontieren.
Den entsprechenden Centerlock Abzieher habe ich mir besorgt.
Leider läßt sich der Centerlock überhaupt nicht bewegen.
Kann es sein, dass Cube zusätzlich noch eine Gewindesicherung benutzt hat?
Gibt es sonst noch einen Trick? Habe bereits den Abzieher im Schraubstock gehabt und das Rad gedreht bzw. die Knarre vorsichtig mit einer Verlängerung benutzt, hat alles nichts genutzt!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (11. April 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wenn dus "bissig" haben willst....
> ....am besten ne andere Bremse


Besten Dank für deinen wunderbar hilfreichen Beitrag.

Nun zum Thema:
Habe selbst eine Hayes Stroker Ryde und die original-Beläge sind denke ich gar nicht so schlecht.
Für viel Geld habe ich mal einen Satz Swissstop organische Beläge gekauft: absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Bremsen zwar gut, wenn sie kalt sind, werden aber nicht besser, wenn sie warm werden, sondern eher schlechter. Das gibt zumindest mir auf längeren Abfahrten ein schlechtes Gefühl.
Mehr habe ich leider noch nicht probiert - die Beläge halten bei einem Systemgewicht von unter 80 kg eben recht lange.
Als nächstes bestelle ich mir von Jagwire die gesinterten Beläge.


----------



## Bridgeguard (12. April 2013)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Besten Dank für deinen wunderbar hilfreichen Beitrag.
> 
> Nun zum Thema:
> Habe selbst eine Hayes Stroker Ryde und die original-Beläge sind denke ich gar nicht so schlecht.
> ...



Der Beitrag ist im Hinblick auf die Ryde leider wirklich der einzig sinnvolle.
Hier gibt es viele Threads was diese Bremse betrifft und irgendwann hat jeder aufgegeben.
Wenn man nach mehreren Sätzen Bremsbelägen, Entlüften, neuer Flüssigkeit, Stahlflexschläuchen, anderen Scheiben und diversen anderen experimentellen Methoden der Verbesserung feststellt:
"Verdammt ich hab viele Stunden meines Lebens und viele Euros in eine Bremse gesteckt, die einfach nicht besser wird." Kommt die Erkenntnis eben eigentlich zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (12. April 2013)

Leider isses so!!! Ich konnte ja nicht wissen das du über die böse Stroker Ryde nicht bescheid wusstest. Bevor du nen haufen Kohle für Bremsflüssigkeit, verschiedene Beläge, ZEIT!,... usw reinsteckst, holst dir lieber ne SLX oder XT und brauchst dir keine Gedanken mehr über die Belagwahl machen.

Preis Leistungsmäßig gibts im Moment einfach nix besseres als Shimano Bremsen.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (12. April 2013)

Ihr habt natürlich recht, dass die Ryde eine ziemlich schlechte hydr. SB ist, aber dennoch habt ihr auf die Frage von mr.jump nicht geantwortet oder ihm zumindest nicht großartig weitergeholfen.

Sinngemäß habt ihr aber auf die Frage: "Wie kann ich mit einem Fronttriebler driften?" geantwortet: "Kauf dir einen Hecktriebler" - also etwas abstrahiert und verfremdet.


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. April 2013)

Hi Leute, hat jemand interesse an ner Fox Gabel? Ne Float 100 RL aus nem Cube Ltd Race 2012... hab mir ne neue zugelegt und brauch diese nun nicht mehr. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Jayesso (16. April 2013)

Ich hab auch nochmal eine Frage zur Bremse:
und zwar wechsel ich jetzt mein Bremssystem von der Stroker Ryde zur Shimano Deore. Vorne auch von 160 zu 180 mm. Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich auch für hinten ne 180er scheibe verbauen soll? lohnt das? funktioniert das vom rahmen her oder zerfällt er dann? hat jemand erfahrung mit 180er hinten am acid?
vg janosch


----------



## Sasch60 (16. April 2013)

Jayesso schrieb:


> ...hat jemand erfahrung mit 180er hinten am acid?
> vg janosch



Fahre schon seit ein paar Jahren ne 180er vorn und hinten. Läuft wunderbar.


----------



## ZettZwo (17. April 2013)

classictrailer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> habe ein Acid 2013 mit Shimano Bremse und Centerlock.
> Habe heute abend versucht die Bremsscheibe am Vorderrad zu demontieren.
> ...


Nö, muss so abgegen, ist ein normales Rechtsgewinde... also linksrum geht der S-Ring ab. Zur Not konn das ja auch der Händler machen, das Rad ist ja wohl ziemlich neu


----------



## classictrailer (17. April 2013)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> Nö, muss so abgegen, ist ein normales Rechtsgewinde... also linksrum geht der S-Ring ab. Zur Not konn das ja auch der Händler machen, das Rad ist ja wohl ziemlich neu



Ja dann werd ich mal den Händler besuchen. Danke


----------



## hapa (19. April 2013)

Servus Ladies and Gentlemen 

hab mir gestern auch ein Acid 2013 beim Händler bestellen lassen, da das 2012 leider ausverkauft ist. 

Ich lese immer wieder, dass die vorderen 160mm Bremsen nicht ausreichend sind, sollte ich gleich 180mm einbauen lassen ? 
Ich wiege immerhin bei 1,80m stolze 93 kilo (Fitness sei dank ).

Schon mal ein dank im voraus, werde sicherlich noch ein Dutzend Fragen haben, da ich MTB Neuling bin


----------



## hapa (23. April 2013)

Schade das hier nicht mehr so viele Leute unterwegs sind 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## AcidCB (23. April 2013)

Ich habe ne 180mm Scheibe vorn verbaut da mein Vorderrad geklaut wurde. Unterschied deutlich in postiver Richtung spürbar, kanns dir nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-dirk-66 (24. April 2013)

Hab mir die Shimano SLX mit einer 180er vorne und hinten gegönnt.


----------



## hapa (24. April 2013)

Danke für die Antworten, werde mir dann wohl auch 180er gönnen 
 @der-dirk 
Vielleicht kennst du dich ja aus, ich lese immer wieder dass es die rockshox xc 32 nur als stahlfedergabel gibt, aber mein acid hat eine solo air?! Selbst auf der herstellerseite ist nur die mit der stahlfeder ausgewiesen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## der-dirk-66 (24. April 2013)

Ich kenne sie nur mit Stahlfeder, vielleicht ist das so eine OEM-Geschichte.


----------



## AcidCB (24. April 2013)

hapa schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, werde mir dann wohl auch 180er gönnen
> @der-dirk
> Vielleicht kennst du dich ja aus, ich lese immer wieder dass es die rockshox xc 32 nur als stahlfedergabel gibt, aber mein acid hat eine solo air?! Selbst auf der herstellerseite ist nur die mit der stahlfeder ausgewiesen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



Meines wissens nach wurde die TK Solo Air/Coil nur in der 2012 Version verbaut


----------



## Keule96 (24. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich fahre ein 2012er Acid und habe jetzt nach knappen 600km das zweite mal Probleme mit der Kette. 
Beim ersten mal waren nach der ersten Richtigen Tour noch einige andere Mängel, so dass ich die Gurke zum Händler gebracht habe, der anstandslos alle Mängel behoben hat. Dabei wurde an der Kette ein versteifetes Kettenglied entfernt.
Jetzt ca 300km weiter, hab ich schon wieder ein versteifetes Kettenteil in meiner Kette! 

Wodurch kommt sowas?
Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme?

Kann ich noch ein Glied aus der Kette entfernen oder wird sie dann zu kurz? 
Gibt's eine Alternative Kette zu der serienmäßig verbauten CN-HG54 HG-X oder sollte ich wieder so eine kaufen? 
Ich finde die Kette allgemein sehr hakelig...geht euch das auch so? 
Womit pflegt ihr die Kette? 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## hapa (24. April 2013)

Soo mein erster Eindruck von meinem neuen acid 2013 ist nicht gerade berauschend.
Nach dr ersten fahrt schleift vorne bereits die bremse, die federgabel knackt und pfeift. 
So sollte ein neues bike denn nicht sein oder ?!


Gruß hapa


----------



## QBE84 (24. April 2013)

Dass die Bremse schleift ist durchaus "Normal" das gibt sich mit der Zeit. Ansonsten nochmal zum Händler dass er nachjustiert.
Zu der Federgabel, die sollte eigentlich nicht quitschen oder knacksen.
Hast du den Lockout drin ? Ansonsten hab ich grad keine Ahnung was dass sein kann aber auch da kann der Händler nochmal drauf schaun, zumal du das Rad ja grad neu gekauft hast.


----------



## hapa (24. April 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Dass die Bremse schleift ist durchaus "Normal" das gibt sich mit der Zeit. Ansonsten nochmal zum Händler dass er nachjustiert.
> Zu der Federgabel, die sollte eigentlich nicht quitschen oder knacksen.
> Hast du den Lockout drin ? Ansonsten hab ich grad keine Ahnung was dass sein kann aber auch da kann der Händler nochmal drauf schaun, zumal du das Rad ja grad neu gekauft hast.



Fahre morgen zum Händler, das Vorderrad schleift schon ziemlich, bremst im freien lauf sehr schnell von selbst ab. 
Von der Schaltung garnicht erst zu sprechen. Ich glaub die haben vor abgabe nichts geprüft.
Der bekommt was zu hören von mir

Gruß hapa


----------



## cytrax (25. April 2013)

Keule96 schrieb:


> Wodurch kommt sowas?
> Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme?
> Womit pflegt ihr die Kette?



1. Dreckige Kette?!
2. Wenn man die Kette richtig pflegt nicht  
3. Mit feinster Wixe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hapa (25. April 2013)

Okay folgende Frage: 
Ist es richtig , dass das schaltwerk bereits nach 20km nochmal eingestellt werden muss? 

Ich bin noch keine 10km gefahren, und die Schaltung war von anfang an schon nicht richtig zu schalten.
Jetzt sagt der Händler das fällt bereits unter die erste Inspektion. 

Gruß hapa


----------



## der-dirk-66 (25. April 2013)

Nach meinem Wissensstand ist die erste (kostenlose) Inspektion nach 500 Km.
Hat dein Händler wirklich alles am Bike eingestellt bevor er es dir übergeben hat?


----------



## hapa (25. April 2013)

der-dirk schrieb:


> Nach meinem Wissensstand ist die erste (kostenlose) Inspektion nach 500 Km.
> Hat dein Händler wirklich alles am Bike eingestellt bevor er es dir übergeben hat?



Laut Angaben des Händlers ja. Aber kann doch nicht sein, dass die Schaltung von anfang an so verstellt ist oder?  Beim schalten auf die größte ritze springt die kette immer wieder runter.

Ich weiß, man kann es sicherlich selbst einfach einstellen. Aber das ein neues bike von anfang an verstellt ist, regt mich auf, vor allem die aussagen des Händlers,  dass das direkt in die kostenlose erstinspektion fällt. 

Gruß hapa


----------



## Wolfsblut (25. April 2013)

Ist denn sonst alles tacko? Nur das Schaltwerk "hängt"? Und er würde dann nur das Schaltwerk einstellen und die Inspektion nach 500 km ist dann kostenpflichtig? 
Ich würde das als Chance sehen und das Schaltwerk einstellen lernen, wenn Du das noch nicht kannst. Es kann Dir nur nutzen. 
Klar ist das nicht schön, wenn es von Anfang an verstellt war. Aber ein Drama ist das ja auch nicht. 
Es ist völlig normal, dass sich Züge etwas längen, wenn sie neu sind. Das passiert in den ersten 100 km (manchmal auch schneller). Also nachstellen muss man schon mal...


----------



## Erdbaer (25. April 2013)

hapa schrieb:


> Okay folgende Frage:
> Ist es richtig , dass das schaltwerk bereits nach 20km nochmal eingestellt werden muss?



War bei mir auch so, mein Händler hat das aber anstandslos eingestellt, ging auch sehr schnell.


----------



## hapa (26. April 2013)

Soo ich war beim Händler, hab auf den Tisch gehauen und siehe da das Schaltwerk wurde kostenlos neu eingestellt. 
Schade, dass man erst laut werden muss damit manch Händler mal in die Gänge kommt. 
Aber jetzt läuft die Schaltung wunderbar.

Gruß hapa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (26. April 2013)

Gratulation! Und viel Spaß bei der Suche des Händlers Deines Vertrauens


----------



## hapa (26. April 2013)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Gratulation! Und viel Spaß bei der Suche des Händlers Deines Vertrauens



Danke  
Hab bereits einen neuen Händler gefunden, ein kleiner Laden aber extrem hilfsbereit und nett. So muss Service sein:thumbup:

Gruß hapa


----------



## MTBDorsten (30. April 2013)

Hallo, 

dann zeig ich mal mein ACID .
Schönen Feiertag !!!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Checker140510 (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Wo sind beim Acid 26 2012 die Grenzen des Einsatzes im Gelände? Was kann man fahren und was sollte man lassen?

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Mai 2013)

Checker140510 schrieb:


> Hallo, Wo sind beim Acid 26 2012 die Grenzen des Einsatzes im Gelände?


 
Wichtig wäre noch Dein Kampfgewicht! 

Aber generell (Normalgewicht) - das ACID macht schon reichlich was mit im Wald und auf den Feldwegen.
Wenn man den Hintern noch gut aus dem Satel bekommt - geht (fast) jede Wurzel- oder Holpergeschichte in der freien  Natur. 
Solange es rollt ist das alles gar kein Problem. 
Lassen solltest Du aber definitiv beabsichtigte Sprünge, die weit über das Niveau von Treppenstufen überwinden oder Wurzelhopsern hinaus gehen...
Lass es doch einfach in der Natur laufen....es fühlt sich ganz wohl da - ist schließlich *auch* ein MTB.

Bikepark ist aber tabu, aber danach hast Du ja zum Glück auch nicht gefragt.


----------



## Checker140510 (1. Mai 2013)

Danke das klingt gut, mein Kampfgewicht ist 80 kg bei 1,85m.

Macht es Sinn das ein oder andere Originalteil durch bessere zu ersetzen um die Langlebigkeit zu verbessern bzw. Einige Wurzeln beim Bergabrasen mehr zu überstehen?


----------



## rnReaper (2. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre ein Acid 29 von 2012 und muss sagen: Es ist erstaunlich was das Bike aushält. Mit 100kg auf 2m bringe ich schon eine gute Belastung mit, trotzdem hat mich das Bike nie im Stich gelassen.

Ich fahre eigentlich fast alles damit. Bikeparks und extreme Downhills inkl große Sprünge natürlich ausgeschlossen. 

Es ist eben eine Technikfrage. Wenn man das Bike gut durch den Trail führen kann und derbe Schläge vermeidet, kommt man durch fast jedes gängiges Gelände ohne Schäden davon zu tragen.

Oft macht es zwar den Eindruck, das das Bike unter einem am liebsten zerbersten möchte - grade bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten - trotzdem hält es durch (inspiziere es nach jeder Fahrt auf Risse und dergleichen).

In meiner Gruppe bin ich der einzige auf einem Hardtail, trotzdem kann ich gut mit halten. Egal ob technische Fummelei durch enge und steile Trails, oder auf längeren Abfahrten mit ordentlichem Tempo.

Wurzelpassagen, steinige Pfade, erdige Trails, wechselhafter Waldboden, kleine Sprünge - Kein Problem.

Taste dich langsam an die Möglichkeiten heran und du wirst sehen, das es mit steigender Erfahrung immer besser klappt. Wie stark das Acid am Ende belastet wird, hängt nicht nur vom Untergrund ab, sondern auch von dir selbst.


----------



## classictrailer (2. Mai 2013)

Checker140510 schrieb:


> Danke das klingt gut, mein Kampfgewicht ist 80 kg bei 1,85m.
> 
> Macht es Sinn das ein oder andere Originalteil durch bessere zu ersetzen um die Langlebigkeit zu verbessern bzw. Einige Wurzeln beim Bergabrasen mehr zu überstehen?



Ich fahre ein ACID 26 Modell 2013. Das Bike ist wirklich für diesen Preis sehr robust. Ich habe lediglich die Smart Sam runtergeschnissen und einen Satz Fat Albert montiert. Seitdem halte ich sogar bei technischen Trails mit den 150 mm Fullys mit. Lediglich wenn es sehr schnell Downhill geht, wird es Aufgrund der Geometrie ein wenig unruhig. Man muß halt eine eine saubere Linie fahren.
Bei 90 kg Körpergewicht ist lediglich die VR Bremse mit 160 mm bei sehr steilen Trails am Ende.
Ansonsten mit über 700 km die zu 80% auf Trails gefahren wurden noch keine technischen Probleme.


----------



## Bridgeguard (2. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr das Acid 2010 in XL und daher als reinen Tourer sowie leichte, flowige Trails. Der SmartSam ist bei mir nur noch vorne drauf, was funktioniert tausch ich nicht , den verschlissenen Hinterreifen hab ich gegen den RR getauscht.
Die für mich nach oben erreichte Belastungsgrenze ist bei mir bei seeehr wurzeligen Trails und mehr als 5 Treppenstufen nacheinander erreicht.
Bergauf hatte ich erst 1x ein Hindernis, das nicht zu bewältigen war, der Berg IST zu steil und das Vorderrad kippt automatisch weg  Naja den Versuch war es eindeutig wert.

Generell zur Verwendung: Es ist ein sportlich abitionierter Tourer mit durchaus Tuningpotential (vor allem die Bremsen sind da ja oft Thema) aber kein AM / FR / DH Bike.

@ Checker140510 - Geänderte Teile werden dir nicht großartig helfen Hindernisse anders zu überwinden, das ist rein eine Frage der Fahrtechnik.
Ein Fahrrad ist ein Gegenstand also passiv! Es zu beeinflussen liegt mein Fahrer 
Die Federgabel zu tauschen kann dir zu einem gewissen Teil helfen, die Bremse ist gut für die Sicherheit mal genauer anzuschauen. Ansonsten musst du das für dich selbst herausfinden.
Klar kannst du Orignalteile gegen "langlebigere" tauschen aber was bringt es dir? Du tauscht Teile früher wodurch sie auch früher verschleißen also erst runterfahren, dann tauschen  Never touch a running System


----------



## Checker140510 (2. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Erfahrungsberichte, da bin ich ja beruhigt ein doch recht robustes Bike erworben zu haben, mit dem ich keine Angst haben muss das es mir im Wald auseinander fällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bohwoo (4. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe ein Cube Acid 2012 in Black/White seit nun fast einem Jahr. Bin bisher eigentlich sehr zufrieden.

Das einzigste was mir vor kurzem aufgefallen ist, ist dass man aus dem Sattelrohr bzw, aus der Klemmeinheit am Sattelrohr beim Fahren ein "Knacken" hören kann. 
Heute habe ich nun einmal das Sattelrohr demontiert und etwas "geschmiert" sowie die Klemmung etwas leichter eingestellt und siehe da, das Knacken ist verschwunden. (ich hoffe das bleibt so) 

Ich vermute, dass das vlt dran lag, dass die Klemmung zu stark eingestellt war...

Naja, aber ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem ACID!


----------



## basti_ol (5. Mai 2013)

hallöchen
nach langer zeit auch mal wieder ein paar fotos von meinem 2011er acid (viel original ist aber nicht mehr...)

sorry für die nicht so tolle quali, kam grad vom putzen und schmieren. dementsprechend sahen meine hände aus - nix für die canon, daher handy.


----------



## rnReaper (5. Mai 2013)

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Kommen noch mehr rote Akzente dazu? Da kann man noch richtig was raus holen


----------



## rnReaper (5. Mai 2013)

Hier auch mal zwei Bilder von meinem Acid 29 2012 in freier Wildbahn und daheim.

Getauscht sind:
Lenker
Griffe
Härtere Feder
Pedale
Laufrad hinten
Bereifung
Bremse vorne
Sattel


----------



## basti_ol (5. Mai 2013)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut. Kommen noch mehr rote Akzente dazu? Da kann man noch richtig was raus holen



danke  was man nicht sieht, die kappe vom vorbau ist auch rot - schön wäre z.b. eine rote kurbel oder natürlich rote naben - aber das lohnt bei den laufrädern nicht. als nächstes müssen eh neue mäntel druff und eventuell muss ich den freilauf hinten mal machen (lassen), der knarzt ein wenig.


----------



## fred-star (5. Mai 2013)

Überlege auch gerade slx bremsen etwas kürzerer vorbau oder/und breiterer lenker xt oder slx kurbeln.


----------



## rnReaper (5. Mai 2013)

Die Slx Bremse könnte, je nach Anspruch Sinn machen. Bin mit der Standardbremse auch nicht mehr so zufrieden. Grade bei langen, sehr Steilen passagen kostet das Bremsen schon Kraft.

Evtl etwas mehr investieren und ne Xt mit anderem Kolbensystem verbauen?! Weiß nicht ob das nötig ist.

Vorbau und Lenker sind Geschmackssache, aber optisch kann man das Bike damit schön aufwerten. 

Ob die Kurbel Sinn macht, versuche ich grade selbst heraus zu bekommen.

Da ich permanentes Knacken unter Belastung habe und die Lagerschale schon angezogen wurde, tippe ich mal aufn Lagerschaden.

Ein neues Innenlager bekommt man ja schon für ~ 20
ne neue Kurbel für 100+ .. 

Brauchst du denn die Kurbel? Wenn deine Zahnkränze und die Arme noch okay sind, reicht evtl nur n besseres Lager.


----------



## fred-star (6. Mai 2013)

Brauche eigentlich nicht haben gerade erst 1200km runter. Bremse auf jedenfall da ich sehr unzufrieden bin mit der standart bremse. Möchte dur sitzpositzion veränder da sie mir zu gestreckt ist. Bekomme rückenschmerzen.


----------



## Chiliheat (21. Mai 2013)

Servus miteinander,

Bin auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines Acid 26 2012'er.
Die ersten 800Km sind schon drauf, und deswegen wollt ich mal ein paar Euros investieren.

1. Der Smart Sam ist abgefahren. FÃ¼r meine Stecken war er auch mmn ungeeignet. Fahre vorwiegend auf grob geschotterter Waldautobahn, steinigen, schlammigen Trails. 
Wollte mir den Continental Mountain King II 2,4" holen. Die Frage ist nur passt der 2,4" Ã¼berhaupt drauf? Bevor jetzt dir Frage kommt warum kein 2,2" wegen dem Grip... AuÃerdem ist der Reifen ja Tubless ready, klappt das mit dem Laufrad? wÃ¤r nÃ¤mlich ne feine Sache. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Tubeless bezÃ¼glich der Pannensicherheit?

2. Mit meiner Vorderradbremse bin ich nicht zufrieden. Bei lÃ¤ngeren, steileren Trails fehlt es einfach an Bremskraft, hab da einfach kein sicheres GefÃ¼hl.
Hab mir Ã¼berlegt eine 180mm Scheibe rein zubauen allerdings ist beim Acidrahmen ja nur eine 160mm zugelassen. Die Gabel machtâs auf jedem Fall mit, laut Datenblatt (zulÃ¤ssig bis 210mm).

Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung?!? Oder helfen evtl. auch "bessere" BremsbelÃ¤ge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (21. Mai 2013)

Also, die ob nun freigegeben oder nicht, ich hab auf 203mm vorne und hinten 180mm bremsen umgebaut und alles ohne Probleme. 
Hab auch gegen jede regel eine 140er fox gabel verbaut und fahre überwiegend singletrails und kleinere Sprünge, halt alles was mir unter die Räder kommt. 
Reifen hatte ich fat Albert vorne und hinten in 2, 25 und war völlig okay vom grip 

Gruß


----------



## basti_ol (21. Mai 2013)

@Chiliheat:  

zu 1.: glaube dass das weder noch geht, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die günstigen LR schon tubeless-ready sind bei meinem (2011er, 16'') ist schon bei 2,2er smart sams nicht mehr viel platz links und rechts, wenn da noch schlamm zu kommt ist es quasi voll im hinterbau - 2,3 geht vielleicht aber 2,4 ist doch eng.

zu 2.: ich denke das geht - ohne garantie natürlich, aber ich habe auch vorne/hinten 180er scheiben (avid elixir 5) - hat mir sogar ein händler eingebaut und ich hab was das angeht noch keine probleme im rahmen gemerkt!


----------



## 1983Chris (22. Mai 2013)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Hier auch mal zwei Bilder von meinem Acid 29 2012 in freier Wildbahn und daheim.
> 
> Getauscht sind:
> Lenker
> ...


 
Hi, ich habe mir am Wochenende auch ein 2012 geholt. 
Umgebaut habe ich bisher nur die Sattelstütze (auf Ritchey Pro) und den Sattel (Velo Pronto SL Z1) die ich auf einem alten Bike hatte.

Welche Pedale hast du jetzt? Ich habe meine mal gestern runter, die haben kein Industrielage und wiegen 440g/Paar.

Hast du eine Empfehlung für Plattformpedale?
Lieben Dank


----------



## rnReaper (22. Mai 2013)

ich habe spd pedale verbaut

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Pedale-PD-M530-schwarz-E-PDM530/dp/B005EGDV5G/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1369219039&sr=8-4&keywords=spd+pedale"]Shimano Pedale PD-M530, schwarz, E-PDM530: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

über plattformpedale kann ich leider nix sagen, da kenn ich mich nicht aus


----------



## 1983Chris (22. Mai 2013)

Dank Dir.

Kann jemand was zu den Pedalen Sagen:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Wellgo-Trekking-Fahrrad-Pedale-Industrielager/dp/B003016ZNW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1369219650&sr=8-6&keywords=wellgo"]Wellgo M079 Alu MTB Trekking Fahrrad Pedale Industrielager -PAAR-: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Die kommen mir sehr leicht vor uns bis auf die asiatischen Schriftzeichen auch vom Design ganz ok.

Wie ist da das Lager?


----------



## Thomesch532 (3. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein ACID 2011




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10653348&postcount=10344

MfG, Thomesch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terabyte (4. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich wollte mich auch mal einbringen. Hier ist meine Version des Cube Acid, obwohl eigentlich nur noch wenig dem Original von 2011 entspricht (Rahmen, Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Sattelstütze)

Anbauteile/Sattel: Ritchey WCS
Gabel: Sid RCT3 100mm
Laufräder: dt Swiss X1600
Bremsen: Shimano XT 785 (180/160)
Reifen: Continental XKing RaceSport
Pedale: Shimano XT T780

In den 2,5 Jahren bin ich insgesamt 4700 Kilometer geradelt.

Viele Grüße

Sören





https://www.dropbox.com/s/4f9bob45xdjnoec/IMG_2954.JPG


----------



## ChrisMGN (13. Juni 2013)

Hat denn jemand andere Laufräder verbaut beim Acid 26 2013? Die RFR ZX24 Felgen sind zwar ziemlich robust, dafür aber auch bock schwer. Deshalb sollen die irgendwann mal anderen, leichteren Felgen weichen. 

Mit anderen Felgen, Schläuchen und Schlappen sollte man da ja noch mal richtig gut Gewicht sparen können. 

Kann mir jemand welche empfehlen oder sagen worauf beim Kauf zu achten ist?


----------



## Thomesch532 (27. Juni 2013)

Also ich baue im Moment einen neuen Laufradsatz für mein Acid 2011. Ich verwende DT-SWISS Felgen (XM-450) und Speichen (Competition). Wegen der Naben bin ich noch am grübeln. Entweder bleibst bei den Standartnaben oder ich verbaue neue XT-Naben.


----------



## ZettZwo (27. Juni 2013)

Bohwoo schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein Cube Acid 2012 in Black/White...


Ich auch... 





Bohwoo schrieb:


> ... aus der Klemmeinheit am Sattelrohr beim Fahren ein "Knacken" ...
> Heute habe ich nun einmal das Sattelrohr demontiert und etwas "geschmiert" sowie die Klemmung etwas leichter eingestellt und siehe da, das Knacken ist verschwunden. (ich hoffe das bleibt so)


Gut. Nur, es wird wohl nicht so bleiben... war bei mir zumindest nicht so 



Bohwoo schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass das vlt dran lag, dass die Klemmung zu stark eingestellt war...


Nee, das lag schlicht daran, dass es nicht gefettet war. Bei mir hat übrigens eine andere, vgl.weise teure Salsa-Sattelklemme geholfen. Die lässt sich im Gegensatz zu dieser Original Scape-Klamme tatsächlich bedienen, ohne sich die Finger zu brechen


----------



## Kantengut (6. Juli 2013)

Hallo erstmal!
Ich hab nen 2009er Acid mit ner Dart3 und das war auch bisher in Ordnung, aber ich fahr inzwischen nicht mehr nur Forstautobahn und dann is halt mit der Dart schnell Schluss. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ne neue Gabel muss her. Ich liebaeugel mit ner Reba (was fuer ne Ueberaschung), die gibts ja inzwischen auch fuer vernuenftiges Geld. Meine Frage bzw. mein Problem : Hat die jmd in der 100mm Version in seinem Acid und falls ja, wie isses mit der unterschiedlichen Einbauhoehe ? Faehrt es sich arg anders, ist die "verschobene" Geometrie ein Problem fuer den Rahmen (Belastung und so..) , da die in der 80mm Version kaum mehr zu kriegen ist und ich tatsaechlich gerne auch 100mm fahren wuerd. Ich bin jetzt kein Hardcore Singletrail moscher, sonst haet ich mir nen anderes Rad zugelegt, aber etwas abseits muss schon sein 
Ich hoff ich bin hier im richtigen Thread und ihr koennt mir helfen...
Danke schonmal im Vorraus und Gruss
Kantengut


----------



## Wurzelschrat (6. Juli 2013)

100mm sollte kein Problem sein zur Not könntest du einen Spacer am Steuersatz rausnehmen und oben aufsetzen, falls es dir zu steil wird.
Habe selbst zzt. 120mm obwohl die Gabel auf 100mm eingestellt sein sollte vom Hersteller oO wills jetzt ausbauen und zurückschicken erstmal sehen wies mir so gefällt und es sich so verhält (Gabel ist top!) was momentan bissl schlecht is wegen gebrochenen Schlüsslebein...
Nebenbei sind doch Rebas auch manuell einstellbar auf 80 100 und 120mm genauso wie meine Magura 

(schau dir mal mein Acid an )
Gruß


----------



## Wurzelschrat (6. Juli 2013)

Ne Frage meinerseits hab wer vom Acid schon die Kurbel getauscht? Treten Probleme mit der Lackierung im Lagerbereich auf, bzw ist alles Plan genug für einen problemlosen Hollowtech einbau?


----------



## Kantengut (6. Juli 2013)

Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort wurzel, also ich hab mir schon gedacht das 100 kein problem sind, wollte mich halt nurmal rueckversichern. Das ich die Reba via Spacer auch auf 80 traveln kann wusste ich, aber eigentlich wollte ich die 2 cm mehr schon auch nutzen 
Ich denk sobald etwas Kohle da ist hol ich mir die 100er Reba , und falls mir die Geo doch nicht zusagt, kann mann ja immernoch auf 80 runter.
Falles trotzdem noch jmd hier sein Acid mit ner 100er bestueckt hat, wuerd ich mich ueber eure Erfahrung/Meinung freuen, so ein Rest Skepsis ist doch noch vorhanden 
Danke und Gruss


----------



## Wurzelschrat (6. Juli 2013)

Einfach einbauen und freuen. Du wirst sowieso ein anderes Rad besitzen die Dart 3 is so bockschwer, dämpft schlecht und fühlt sich wegen fehlender Steifigkeit einfach nur wabbelig an. Verpress doch gleich noch neuen Steuersatz  lohnt sich auch.


----------



## QBE84 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes "Problem".

Bei meinem Cube Acid 2011 läuft der Stuersatz relativ rau. 
Hab ihn heute mal geöffnet, ordentlich sauber gemacht und neu gefettet. 
Dabei ist mir vom oberen Lager jedoch eine Kugel entgegen gekommen. Ich hab sie wieder in den, ich nenn es mal Lagering gedrückt jedoch sitzt sie dort recht locker. Bei einer Probefahrt eben konnte ich so keine Probleme feststellen.
Das Bike hat ca. 4500km runter. Nun kam mir der Gedanke einen neuen Steuersatz einzubauen, zumal es am Wochenende in die Alpen zum Bike Urlaub geht.

Worauf muss ich achten wenn ich einen neuen Steuersatz einbauen will ?
Soweit ich gesehn hab muss es ein Semi Integrierter sein! Verbleiben die Lagerschalen im Steuerrohr ? die sehen eingepresst aus. Hat jemand ggf eine Idee für einen nicht alzu teuren passenden Steuersatz ?
gruß und danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelschrat (8. Juli 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a13097/n-light-semi-integrierter-steuersatz-schwarz.html

der wäre eine Option hat industrielager heißt keine offenliegenden Lagerkugeln und höhere Standzeit. Den alten musst du aus deinem Rahmen entfernen geht mit Hammer, Holzklotz und Gefühl. Es ist richtig das du den neuen Verpressen musst dafür gibt es spezielles Werkzeug oder den Fachhändler. Optional kannst du dir selber was mit ner Gewindestange basteln falls du bissl Mechanik als Hobby hast oder einer bist  . Zum Thema Steuersatzverpressen gibts auch schöne Videos auf youtube.


----------



## mgrotjans (13. Juli 2013)

Habe ein Acid 2011 und ist noch alles Original!
(ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und mehr wie 500 km habe ich noch nicht damit gemacht)
Im Herbst letzten Jahres ist mir aufgefallen, das sich die Dart 3 nicht mehr feststellen läst. (Der Turnkey funktioniert, rastet ein und der Zug hat kein Spiel)
Aber egal in welcher Stellung, die Gabel federt immer.
Was kann ich selber machen? Bin Handwerklich nicht unbegabt, doch von Fahrrädern habe ich wenig ahnung.
Kann ich den Turnkey oben an der Gabel ausbauen ohne die Gabel zu zerlegen? 
Auch finde ich, das die Gabel ehr ruckelig arbeitet als glatt....


----------



## downhill3004 (14. Juli 2013)

Seit 2 Tagen in meinem Besitz.

29er Acid 2013

Ist mein erstes 29er,und bin begeistert.Kommt vielleicht daher,weil ich sonst nur auf´m RR sitze.










[/url]


----------



## mgrotjans (18. Juli 2013)

Gruß aus Waltrop...


----------



## mgrotjans (18. Juli 2013)

Habs hinbekommen!
Turnkey Dämpfer ausgebaut (24er Nuss, kein Problem)
und siehe da, nur ca. 20ml Öl drin! (sollten aber laut Rock Shox 93ml sein).
Neu eingefüllt (5WT) und zusammengebaut. Siehe da, funzt wieder!


----------



## QBE84 (5. August 2013)

Eine Frage an die Besitzer des Cube Acid 26er 2013
Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Rock Shox XC 32 Solo Air Gabel ?


----------



## mgrotjans (6. August 2013)

Naja, der Turnkey funktioniert ja jetzt einwandfrei (RS Dart 3), aber der Federweg ist etwas begrenzt...
(habe die Federspannung verstellt, aber bleibt dabei. Irgendwo ist einfach Schluss)
Da der Turnkey ja nicht mehr funktionierte, hatte ich Öl nachgefüllt. Da ging er dann wieder.
Ich konnte auch nirgends Ölaustritt feststellen, da dachte ich, das von vorneherein nicht genug Öl vorhanden war. Jetzt aber macht sich bei mir der Gedanke breit, dass das Öl vom Turnkey im casting ist und mir den Federweg begrenzt.

Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt? Muss ich jetzt wirklich die Gabel ausbauen und nen Service machen? (Hab da etwas Bammel vor, wegen der Bremsen, Lenker etc. die da abgebaut werden müssen...

...bin zwar ein guter Handwerker, aber MTB´s habe ich wenig Erfahrung...


----------



## Wurzelschrat (6. August 2013)

Zuviel Öl lässt die Gabel nicht mehr richtig arbeiten. Deshalb gibt es genau definierte Herstellervorgaben. Das Öl wirst du ablassen müssen . Alles was du zur Dart wissen musst (Einfüllmengen, Service, etc.) findest du hier:

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/4...files/techdocs/2011-dart-technical-manual.pdf

Bei Unsicherheiten zwecks Montage/Demontage lohnt es sich wirklich Themenbezogene Videos im Netz zu suchen, und Spaß zu haben .

Grüße


----------



## mgrotjans (6. August 2013)

Danke für das Manual, hatte ich aber schon. Da wo der Turnkey eingebaut ist sollen laut Manual 95 ml 5WT eingefüllt sein (upper Tube).
Da mein Turnkey nicht funktionierte, habe ich diesen ausgebaut und ich fand nur ca. 20ml Öl vor! Dann habe ich die 95 ml eingefüllt und der Turnkey funzte wieder!
Die Gabel ist aber Dicht. Zumindest konnte ich kein Ölaustritt irgendwo feststellen. Also ist das wohl in den "Lower Leg" gekommen. (Vermute ich, sind dann aber die Dichtungen hin?) Darin sollen sich ja nur 10 ml 15WT befinden. 
Muss ich jetzt wirklich die Gabel ausbauen? Oder geht das Öl-ablassen und auffüllen auch eingebaut?
Mal am Rande, ist dass richtig, das auf der linken Seite (mit der Feder) kein Öl rein kommt? (ist im Manual ein Strich) In den Videos die ich fand (auch Dart 3) hatten die Leute auf beiden Seiten die 10 ml 15WT eingefüllt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippolino (7. August 2013)

hmmmm wenn ich das so lese hier mit euren Kilometer angaben.... ich dachte schon ich fahre wenig! aber hier fahren ja manche wirklich wenig

ich habe mit dem Acid 2009 jetzt 12.000 km runter... also noch original ausser pedalen und griffe. hinten ist erst der 2te reifen drauf !!! vorne habe ich noch den original Smart Sam von Cube aus

ich will aber einen neuen lenker, habe an einen Downhill lenker gedacht, sodass man bequemer sitzt.

*hat jemand villeicht bilder von einem Cube acid mit downhill lenker???

und wie viel km habt ihr so runter???
*


----------



## rnReaper (7. August 2013)

hatte mal eins reingestellt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=250949&d=1367764194

30mm rise, 785 breit.
km? keine Ahnung. 3. satz reifen^^


----------



## classictrailer (10. August 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Besitzer des Cube Acid 26er 2013
> Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Rock Shox XC 32 Solo Air Gabel ?




Hallo, habe auch ein ACID 26er 2013, anfangs war ich mit der Gabel nicht so zufrieden. Nach ein paar km und vor allem einer auf das eigene Gewicht und fahrweise optimierten Luftdruck bin ich jetzt voll zufrieden.
Ich habe mir mitlerweilen noch ein Fully mit einer FOX Gabel zugelegt, die ja angeblich viel besser sein sollte. Das Ansprechverhalten ist bei der Rock Shox bedeutend feiner.
Wichtig ist auch der Luftdruck im Reifen. Da ich hauptsächlich Waldwege und Trials fahre, habe ich den Luftdruck auch entsprechend niedrig eingestellt (z.T. unter 2 bar je nach Reifen).


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. August 2013)

mgrotjans schrieb:


> Danke für das Manual, hatte ich aber schon. Da wo der Turnkey eingebaut ist sollen laut Manual 95 ml 5WT eingefüllt sein (upper Tube).
> Da mein Turnkey nicht funktionierte, habe ich diesen ausgebaut und ich fand nur ca. 20ml Öl vor! Dann habe ich die 95 ml eingefüllt und der Turnkey funzte wieder!
> Die Gabel ist aber Dicht. Zumindest konnte ich kein Ölaustritt irgendwo feststellen. Also ist das wohl in den "Lower Leg" gekommen. (Vermute ich, sind dann aber die Dichtungen hin?) Darin sollen sich ja nur 10 ml 15WT befinden.
> Muss ich jetzt wirklich die Gabel ausbauen? Oder geht das Öl-ablassen und auffüllen auch eingebaut?
> Mal am Rande, ist dass richtig, das auf der linken Seite (mit der Feder) kein Öl rein kommt? (ist im Manual ein Strich) In den Videos die ich fand (auch Dart 3) hatten die Leute auf beiden Seiten die 10 ml 15WT eingefüllt...



Hi,
nach deiner Beschreibung sollte das Öl tatsächlich im Lower Leg sein, es sei denn, der Lockout hat von anfang an nicht funktioniert weil kein/zu wenig Öl drin war. Ich würde die Gabel auseinanderbauen (Tauchrohre abziehen) und nachschauen. Auf die Federseite kommt unten auch Öl rein, so wie im Video, dient zur Schmierung. Nur oben kommt auf der Federseite bei der Dart kein Öl rein.

NaitsirhC


----------



## mgrotjans (12. August 2013)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> ...es sei denn, der Lockout hat von Anfang an nicht funktioniert weil kein/zu wenig Öl drin war.
> NaitsirhC



Hallo, der Lockout hat am Anfang funktioniert. (im Jahre 2011)
irgendwann mitte 2012 klappte das dann nicht mehr.
Also wird das Öl wohl unten in den Tauchrohren sein (Sind dann Dichtungen defekt???)...



NaitsirhC schrieb:


> ...Ich würde die Gabel auseinanderbauen (Tauchrohre abziehen)  und nachschauen.
> NaitsirhC



Hört sich danach an, als könnte ich die Gabel dabei eingebaut lassen.
Geht das, unten die beiden Schrauben entfernen (kurz die halb gelösten Schrauben mit dem Gummihammer etwas einschlagen) und dann die Tauchrohre abziehen?
Ich habe einen Montageständer, darin kann ich das Bike drehen wie ich möchte......



NaitsirhC schrieb:


> ...Auf die Federseite kommt unten auch Öl rein, so wie im   Video, dient zur Schmierung. Nur oben kommt auf der Federseite bei der   Dart kein Öl rein.
> NaitsirhC



Naja, macht Sinn. Laut Manual von RockShox ist da zwar ein Strich (also kein Öl auf der Linken Seite) aber es wird der Feder ja nicht Schaden...


----------



## Topper-Harley (13. August 2013)

Moinsen,
Ich hatte mir damals das 2010er Acid geholt für stolze 579
Hatte jetzt 2 jahre MTB pause und fahre wieder seit 2 monaten.
Hab jetzt auch mal in eine Recon investiert und neue bremsen gegönnt.
Hoffe der Thread hier ist noch so Aktiv wie damals
Aber mal zu meiner Frage, damals um 2008-2010 rum konnte man das acid für gut unter 600 bekommen und hatte ein sehr gutes MTB für das Geld. Aber jetzt kostet das Acid ja ich glaube um die 799. Meine frage,ist das acid um so viel besser ausgestattet als früher (2010) oder ist im allgemeinen im bike Segment alles teurer geworden? Wie gesagt, hatte jetzt 2 jahre pause und fang gerade erst an mich wieder damit zu befassen. Wollte meiner Freundin eins holen und habe bei den Preisen nicht schlecht geschaut.habe nen gebrauchten rahmen geholt, schick lackiert und mit zeug was ich noch hatte aufgebaut.ist nicht schlecht geworden
So ich bin dann noch ne runde drehen, hoffe mir antwortet jemand
Bis später. 
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_ol (13. August 2013)

hm, 2010 ein neues, aktuelles fÃ¼r 579â¬? find ich schon gÃ¼nstig. 
man muss sagen, da die teile fÃ¼r die parts auch fÃ¼r cube oder eigentlich alle hersteller steigen werden entweder die preise erhÃ¶ht oder, bei quasi allen komplettrÃ¤dern 2013 passiert, sind die preise gleich geblieben aber teils bei den gruppen abgespeckt (beim acid z.b. teilweise deore statt slx usw). 
aaaaaaallerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich 2011 mein acid fÃ¼r 720â¬ bekommen habe (listenpreis war da aber auch schon 799â¬). kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen, dass der preis in einem jahr um 200â¬ angehoben wurde...


----------



## Topper-Harley (14. August 2013)

ich glaube der Listenpreis lag 2010 bei 699. kenne aber viele die nur um die 600 bezahlt haben. Ich muss aber dazu sagen das ich eigentlich das blau weiße von 2009 haben wollte. Hatte es dann onlibe bei nem Shop gefunden gehabt wo es dann leider doch nicht mehr verfügbar war und mir der Shop dann das 2010er Model halt dann für 579 angeboten hatte, woraufhin ich dann natürlich auch zugeschlagen hatte. Glück hatte ich auch gehabt als es daheim ankam. Ich hatte XT Naben verbaut und ne schwarze Kurbel


----------



## Platin1 (18. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe am Mittwoch mein Acid abgeholt . Lt Liste soll es 899 kosten ,ich hab mit nem Flaschenhalter glatt 800  bezahlt .
Heute bin ich die ersten 20 km  gefahren und bin begeistert .
Ich habe mit zarten49 jahren wieder mit dem Radeln angefangen und zum einstieg ein Specialized Hardrock gekauft .Das wurde mir vor 6 Wochen geklaut .
Bei meinem neuen Bike wollte ich eine bessere Gabel wie am Hardrock und bin dann zum Cube gekommen .

Gruß
Platin1


----------



## Topper-Harley (19. August 2013)

Hast dich richtig entschiedenð viel Spass mit deinem neuen Drahtesel und Pass bissl besser drauf aufð


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. August 2013)

Denke auch! Das ACID ist und bleibt schon ein feines Bike....nur wenn ich die Preise mit meinem damaligen von 2008 vergleiche....

Was hilft es - ist überall so - auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit & hoffentlich wohnt es länger bei Dir.


----------



## buddy. (21. August 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zur Sattelstütze vom 2012er Acid. Kann es sein, dass man dort die Sattelneigung nicht justieren kann?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (21. August 2013)

Müsste ne Easton-Stütze bei dir verbaut sein.
Du hast dann eine Schraube vor dem Sattelrohr und eine dahinter.
Je nachdem, welche du weiter rein drehst, neigt sich der Sattel.

Die Konstruktion bei den RFR-Stützen ist weitaus dämlicher: da sind 2 Schrauben nebeneinander, direkt unter den Sattelstreben. Der Sattel samt der Aufnahme für die Schrauben befindet sich in so einer Art Schale, in der du den Sattel neigen kannst, bevor du die Schrauben festziehst. Feinjustage ist da ein Geduldsspiel.


----------



## buddy. (21. August 2013)

Danke. Hat genau so funktioniert wie du beschrieben hast.


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (22. August 2013)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass die Frage schon 1.000 Mal gestellt wurde, aber ich hab mit Forumsuche, Google und Co nix gefunden:

hab letztens festgestellt was meinem Cube Acid 2011 fehlt: ein fachkundiger Fahrer! 
Nach diversen Videos im Netz und nem feinen Kurs hab ich u.a. bemerkt, dass mein Cockpit falsch eingestellt war - dumm nur dass ich die Schrauben der Brems- und der Schalthebel durchgenudelt habe  .
Nun zur Frage: hat einer ne ahnung, welches Schraubenmaß bei den Klemmen der Schalthebel (SLX) verbaut sind? 
Nach Schieblehre sind die 13,5mm lang und haben einen Durchmesser von 6mm. 
Und wenn ich schon mal die Experten nerve: welches Schraubenmaß sitzt denn an der Befestigung der Bremshebel?

Danke schon einmal im Voraus!
Da ich endlich anfange das Rad auch im Wald nutzen zu wollen (der erste Versuch brachte mir ne feine Narbe am Knie nach einem schönen Sturz in ner Pfütze) sollte ich nicht an sowas wie falsch ausgerichteten Bremsen/Schaltung scheitern


----------



## Sube (22. August 2013)

Kann man einen Schwalbe Muddy Mary  26x2,50, Performance Line Draht problemlos auf dem Cube fahren?
Muss man bei den Schläuchen etwas beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_ol (22. August 2013)

wage mal zu sagen, dass das nicht passt, grade der hinterbau ist da relativ eng - wobei 2,50er auch schon ordentlich dicke schlappen sind.


----------



## classictrailer (22. August 2013)

Sube schrieb:


> Kann man einen Schwalbe Muddy Mary  26x2,50, Performance Line Draht problemlos auf dem Cube fahren?
> Muss man bei den Schläuchen etwas beachten?


Also ich habe auf dem ACID 2013  Fat Albert in 26 x 2,25 gefahren. War ein ganz anderes Bike. Um welten besser als die original Smart Sam. Breiter wird kaum gehen da nicht genügend Platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. August 2013)

classictrailer schrieb:


> Also ich habe auf dem ACID 2013  Fat Albert in 26 x 2,25 gefahren. War ein ganz anderes Bike. Um welten besser als die original Smart Sam. Breiter wird kaum gehen da nicht genügend Platz vorhanden ist.



Vorne kannst du aber schön dicke Reifen drauf machen. Hab vorne einen Muddy Mary und hinten noch den Standard Smart Sam. Vorteil: Ich brauche erstmal keinen Smart Sam zu kaufen.


----------



## Erdbaer (26. August 2013)

classictrailer schrieb:


> Also ich habe auf dem ACID 2013  Fat Albert in 26 x 2,25 gefahren. War ein ganz anderes Bike. Um welten besser als die original Smart Sam.



Merkt man da so einen riesigen Unterschied? Ist der Grip viel besser oder was genau? Ich bin mit den Smart Sam eigentlich nicht unzufrieden bei gemischtem Einsatzgebiet (Asphalt, Waldwege...)


----------



## Platin1 (26. August 2013)

So ,
meine erste Frage an die Fachleute:
Mir is die Gabel ein ticken zu weich , wie wird die eingestellt ?
es ist ne xc32 .
Auf dem linken Gabelholm ist ne Schraubkappe auf der Air steht , ist das des Rätzels lösung .

Gruß
Platin1


----------



## Wurzelschrat (26. August 2013)

xc32 musst du mit härterer Stahlfeder nachrüsten wenn zu weich.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a97674/tora-recon-xc-32mm-federkit-100mm-hart-blau.html


----------



## Topper-Harley (26. August 2013)

Na wenn du ne Air Gabel hast musst du mehr aufpumpen um sie härter zu machen. In der Regel hast an der Gabel ein Aufkleber mit ner Tabelle wo du dich nach richten kannst. Also so und so viel Kilo = soviel Bar Druck. 
Musst du aber individuell für dich selber rausfinden mit wieviel Druck du fährst. Am besten fährst in deinen bikeladen und lässt dir aufpumpen oder kaufst dir selber ne Gabelpumpe. MfG


----------



## Topper-Harley (26. August 2013)

Xc32 gibt es als Air sowie als Stahlfeder Gabel. 
Aber da du ja ein Luft Ventil hast denke ich das es eine Air Gabel istð


----------



## Platin1 (26. August 2013)

Jo.es ist ne ..solo air.. liegt das Ventil unter der schraubkappe ???im linken holm?
und zum aufpumpen brauch ich da ne gabelpumpe , Tut es da kein Kompressor ?
ich habe von den Gabeln keine Ahnung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelschrat (26. August 2013)

Topper-Harley schrieb:


> Xc32 gibt es als Air sowie als Stahlfeder Gabel.


 Man lernt nie aus


----------



## Topper-Harley (26. August 2013)

Ja unter der Kappe.  Kompressor ist Mist! Fahr zu deinem Händler der pumpt dir das umsonst auf oder hole dir ne Pumpe,da kannste selbst bissl probieren ohne jedes mal zum Händler zu müssen. 
MfG


----------



## classictrailer (26. August 2013)

Erdbaer schrieb:


> Merkt man da so einen riesigen Unterschied? Ist der Grip viel besser oder was genau? Ich bin mit den Smart Sam eigentlich nicht unzufrieden bei gemischtem Einsatzgebiet (Asphalt, Waldwege...)


Das Acid habe ich den ganzen Winter über im Wald und Single Trails bewegt. Mit dem Smart Sam war es auf feuchten/nassen Wegen solange es gerade aus und eben ging, noch recht gut voran zu kommen. Aber sobald es in die Kurve ging oder mehr Grip notwendig wurde, war er unberechenbar. Mit dem Fat Albert hatte ich im feuchten/Nassen ein ganz anderes Bike. Ich habe mich wesentlich sicherer gefühlt. Im Sommer (trockenen) fahr ich wieder die Smart Sams. Wenn es jetzt wieder feuchter wird, kommen die Fat Alberts wieder drauf. Wichtig ist auch, dass der Luftdruck stimmt. Ich fahre sowohl Fat Albert als auch Smart Sam unter 2 bar (ca. 90kg Gewicht). Mit den 26x2,25 Fat Albert auf dem Cube bin ich auf jeden Fall besser unterwegs, als mit den original Spezialiced Reifen auf dem Fully.


----------



## classictrailer (26. August 2013)

Platin1 schrieb:


> Jo.es ist ne ..solo air.. liegt das Ventil unter der schraubkappe ???im linken holm?
> und zum aufpumpen brauch ich da ne gabelpumpe , Tut es da kein Kompressor ?
> ich habe von den Gabeln keine Ahnung .


Ich habe mir eine Gabelpumpe besorgt. Das mit dem Händler hat nicht wirklich funktioniert (der stellte immer nur nach Tabelle ein und dann noch nach der falschen !). Ich habe mir dann einen Kabelbinder, zur Markierung der Eintauchteife während der Tour, an den Gabelholm gemacht und den Luftdruck solange abgelassen und oder aufgepumpt bis die Gabel für mich angenehm weich war und auf meiner Hausstrecke nicht durchgeschlagen hat. Jetzt ist die Gabel für meine Anwendungen optimal.


----------



## Erdbaer (26. August 2013)

Interessant, Danke! Sobald die Smart Sams runter sind, werde ich auch mal einen anderen Reifen testen. Wird aber sicher noch ne Weile dauern.


----------



## Wurzelschrat (26. August 2013)

Platin1 schrieb:


> Tut es da kein Kompressor ?



 Das ist ungefähr so als ob du mit einem Panzer auf Wildschweinjagt gehst 

Investier so ca. 20 euro für ne Pumpe. Die kannst immer wieder gebrauchen.  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a59940/daempferpumpe.html
So ne Gabel will feinfühlig aufgepumpt werden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Platin1 (26. August 2013)

also
so wie's aussieht werd ich erstmal zum händler fahren .is nur ein katzensprung .
Mit dem Druck in den reifen bin ich auch am rumprobiren .
ich hab 2,5 bar vorne und hinten 2 bar drauf bei 88,2 kg gg.
an anfang is mir das ein bisschen wenig vorgekommen .


----------



## classictrailer (26. August 2013)

Platin1 schrieb:


> also
> so wie's aussieht werd ich erstmal zum händler fahren .is nur ein katzensprung .
> Mit dem Druck in den reifen bin ich auch am rumprobiren .
> ich hab 2,5 bar vorne und hinten 2 bar drauf bei 88,2 kg gg.
> an anfang is mir das ein bisschen wenig vorgekommen .



Fahre in der Gabel mit 145 psi und 1,8 bar hinten und vorne mit dem Smart Sam. Bei ca. 90kg.


----------



## Topper-Harley (27. August 2013)

Also ich Fahr vorne und hinten 2,5bar und in der Gabel habe ich 8 Bar bei ca 90kilo Kampfgewicht und bin voll zufrieden. Fahre im übrigen auch noch die Smart Sam. Sind aber ziemlich am Ende. Wollte mir als nächstes die Schwalbe Racing Ralph draufziehen. Jemand Erfahrung mit den Pneus?
MfG


----------



## Bridgeguard (28. August 2013)

Da darf ich ja fast schon nicht zugeben, dass ich keine Ahnung hab wieviel ich in der Gabel drin habe  1x zu Saissonbeginn nach Gefühl ausprobiert - 8 Fahrten a 20 km immer die gleiche Strecke zu vergleichbaren Konditionen - und seitdem kein Problem mehr gehabt.
In den Reifen 3,8 Bar bei Start, ca 3,2 Bar nach 60-80km 
(Smart Sam 2.1 vorne, Rocket Ron Evo 2.0 hinten)

Bike wird nicht bei Regen oder im Winter bewegt.
Dafür gibts Schla****


----------



## Bloomaul (28. August 2013)

Servus Freunde,

ich meld mich mal hier im Thread. Bin moemntan auf der Suche nach einem Bike und dabei aufs Acid 26" 2013 gestoßen. Der örtliche "Fach"händler würde es mir für 679 anbieten. 
Was meint ihr? Guter/Fairer Preis?
Naja, erst mal die Probefahrt abwarten. 

Gruß


----------



## Erdbaer (28. August 2013)

Der Preis ist gut. Die werden auch gern mal für 799 - 849 Euro verkauft.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. August 2013)

Bloomaul schrieb:


> Servus Freunde,
> 
> ich meld mich mal hier im Thread. Bin moemntan auf der Suche nach einem Bike und dabei aufs Acid 26" 2013 gestoßen. Der örtliche "Fach"händler würde es mir für 679 anbieten.
> Was meint ihr? Guter/Fairer Preis?
> ...



Super Preis hab mein für 9 weniger gekauft. Das gesparte Geld solltest du in neue Bremsen investieren die sind jetzt nicht soooo der Knaller.


----------



## Wurzelschrat (20. September 2013)




----------



## Topper-Harley (21. September 2013)

Nicht schlecht!Welches Model ist das? 2008?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (22. September 2013)

Ich bräuchte da mal euren Rat ich habe jetzt die Standard 2,25 Zoll Smart Sam drauf aber die sind zwar auf Trockenem ganz okay aber auch nicht der knaller und bei Nässe darüber schweige ich jetzt mal. Selbst auf Asphalt hab ich bei Nässe kaum Grip. Jetzt suche ich mal was neues. Hinten hab ich an einen Racng Ralph Evo mit 2,25 Zoll gedacht man sagt ja immer vorne sollte mehr Profil sein..... Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Er sollte relativ Leicht sein also ein Faltreifen, im Gelände gut Grip haben auch bei Regen und auf der Straße sollte ich auch fahren können ohne das er weg rutscht, aber der Grip auf der Straße ist erstmal nebensächlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaegi35 (24. September 2013)

Hallo CubeFan1998,

ich fahre seit einigen Jahren den 2,25-er Nobby Nic Evo von Schwalbe und bin sehr zufrieden. Die U-Blocks an den seiten machen sich auch gut in den Kurven bemerkbar - man hat einfach etwas mehr Grip und kann etwas mehr in die Kurven liegen.
Wenn es trocken ist, fahre ich mit ca. 3bar-max. 3,5bar vorne und hinten. So ist der Rollwiederstand auf trockenen Straßen nicht so groß - allerdings muss man im Gelände etwas aufpassen, da hier etwas Grip verloren geht. Da sollte man dann mit etwas weniger "Bar" fahren.
Bei Nässe vorne mit min. 2,5bar und hinten zwischen 2,2-2,5bar. Dadurch dass weniger Luft im Reifen ist, wird dieser durch das Gewicht mehr Platt gedrückt, sodass man mehr Angriffsfläche vom Reifen auf den Untergrund hat. Allerdings hat man dabei auch einen höheren Rollwiderstand und muss ein bisschen mehr in die Pedale treten. (Lässt sich aber bei Matsch nicht vermeiden - und es gibt nichts schlimmeres als keine Traktion bei losen Untergrund zu haben)
Sollte der hintere Reifen mal abgefahren sein, platziere ich den Vorderen reifen auf die hintere Felge und mach vorne einen neuen drauf - so habe ich an meinem "Führungsreifen" immer mehr Profil.
Einfach mal ausprobieren und mit dem Luftdruck spielen. Da kann man auf verschiedenem Untergrund mächtig viel rausholen ;-)

Beste Grüße,
Jaegi35


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. September 2013)

jaegi35 schrieb:


> Hallo CubeFan1998,
> 
> ich fahre seit einigen Jahren den 2,25-er Nobby Nic Evo von Schwalbe und bin sehr zufrieden. Die U-Blocks an den seiten machen sich auch gut in den Kurven bemerkbar - man hat einfach etwas mehr Grip und kann etwas mehr in die Kurven liegen.
> Wenn es trocken ist, fahre ich mit ca. 3bar-max. 3,5bar vorne und hinten. So ist der Rollwiederstand auf trockenen Straßen nicht so groß - allerdings muss man im Gelände etwas aufpassen, da hier etwas Grip verloren geht. Da sollte man dann mit etwas weniger "Bar" fahren.
> ...



Danke für die Tipps. Aber was mich leicht verwirrt ist, dass in der FAQ von Cube steht die Hardtails max. 2,25 und Aim, Attention Analog, Acid am 2009 2,1 Zoll aber auf manchen Online Shops steht das Acid hätte 2,25er Smart Sams drauf aber wenn ich nach messe komme ich auch nur auf ca. 2,1...... Zoll raus. Kannst du mit das erklären?


----------



## mathijsen (24. September 2013)

Kann die Empfehlungen von jaegi35 nur bestätigen. Seit 3 Jahren immer wieder Nobby Nic Performance Faltreifen in 2,25er Breite. Für XC-AM-Touren guter Grip nass und trocken, nicht zu hoher Rollwiderstand und geringer Verschleiß (zumindest wenn man wirklich MTB fährt und die nicht zu 80% auf'm Asphalt hobelt). Fahre sie vorne und hinten mit 2,5bar. Weniger geht wegen meinen schmalen Felgen mit 17mm Maulweite nicht, sonst schwimmen mir die Schlappen in der Kurve weg.
Und die Performance-Version kriegst du im Inet für 20, also wirklich bezahlbar.


----------



## jaegi35 (27. September 2013)

> Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps. Aber was mich leicht verwirrt ist, dass in der FAQ von Cube steht die Hardtails max. 2,25 und Aim, Attention Analog, Acid am 2009 2,1 Zoll aber auf manchen Online Shops steht das Acid hÃ¤tte 2,25er Smart Sams drauf aber wenn ich nach messe komme ich auch nur auf ca. 2,1...... Zoll raus. Kannst du mit das erklÃ¤ren?



Nunja - in den FAQ steht folgendes:
Alle Hardtails: 2.25â
Ausnahmen:
Flying Circus: 2.4â
Aim, Analog, Attention, Acid ab 2009: 2.1â
Alle Fullies: 2.25â

D.h. das ab dem Jahr 2009 beim ACID Felgen verbaut wurden, auf die nur noch max. 2,1" Reifenbreite aufgezogen werden darf.
Ich hatte mein Cube ACID 2008 gekauft - dort wurden noch Felgen verbaut, auf welche man auch 2,25" Reifen aufzeihen darf.
Somit solltest du nur 2,1" Reifen verwenden.
Solltest du die breiteren fahren wollen, mÃ¼sstest du dir einen anderen Felgensatz besorgen - aber nur, wenn dein Bike ab den 2009-er Modellen.
Im Zweifelsfall, den Fachmann deines Vertrauens fragen.

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,
Jaegi35


----------



## CubeFan1998 (27. September 2013)

Werde ich mal machen mein Rad ist von 2013 ich hab noch nicht den reifen ab gemacht wo das ich nicht sagen kann wie groß die maulweite ist? 

nein ich möchte nicht in meiner Signatur stehen haben, dass ich diesen Beitrag mit meinem Handy xy mit Tapatalk x geschrieben habe


----------



## millerbandit (28. September 2013)

Hallo.

Bin seit 4 Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Acid 29.
Tolles Bike. Hätte gerne einen "bequemeren" Lenker. Kann mir von euch jemand nen Tipp geben, was ich da nehmen kann?
Sollte etwas Höher sein als der Serienverbaute Lenker.

Danke


----------



## CubeFan1998 (29. September 2013)

Was meinst du denn damit das der Lenker höher sein soll? 

nein ich möchte nicht in meiner Signatur stehen haben, dass ich diesen Beitrag mit meinem Handy xy mit Tapatalk x geschrieben habe


----------



## millerbandit (29. September 2013)

Hallo.

Ich meinte damit, das ich damit etwas aufrechter sitze.
Bin 193cm und mir tun die Handgelenke nach kurzer Zeit weh, habe das Gefühl, das ich mich zu stark auf den Handgelenken abstütze.

Gruß


----------



## CubeFan1998 (29. September 2013)

Um aufrechter zu fahren brauchst du einem kürzeren Vorbau oder einen welcher einen größeren Winkel hat oder was auch sehr gut ist wären barends dafür bräuchtest du auch andere Griffe 

nein ich möchte nicht in meiner Signatur stehen haben, dass ich diesen Beitrag mit meinem Handy xy mit Tapatalk x geschrieben habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparkx (30. September 2013)

Hallo,

dann werde ich mich auch mal durchringen meinen ersten Post zu verfassen.

Seit guten 2 Wochen sind meine Freundin und ich nun auch unter die MTB´ler gegangen. Ich bin davor etwas Singlespeed gefahren und sie ist nur sporadisch mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen. In der letzten Zeit habe ich mich immer mehr darüber geärgert, dass ich auf allen Touren immer auf Asphalt angwiesen war und das gerade im Urlaub mit dem Rad nicht einfach ist.
Nach einiger Internet- und Händlerrecherche habe ich mich für ein Cube Acid 2013 (ist aber das 2014 geworden) entschieden. Die Wahl von Madame fiel auf ein Cube Attention 2013. Beides sind 29´er in der Rahmengröße 21".

Die ersten 120km sind nun auf wunderschönen Singletrails, Waldwegen und ein wenig Asphalt abgespult. Bisher sind wir mit beiden Rädern sehr sehr zufrieden und erfreuen uns der hoffentlich noch weiterhin so schönen Herbstwetterwochenenden.
Wenn noch jemand irgendwelche Fragen oder Anmerkungen hat dann immer her damit.

Zum Abschluss noch ein kleines Bild der ersten Tour. (links die beiden Cube und rechts das Black Raider eines Freundes)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. September 2013)

Na dann Glückwunsch!  
Herzlich willkommen im Forum und weiter gute Fahrt.
Wenn Ihr mal wieder richtig ausgedehnte Touren mit schönen Motiven macht - schaut mal in den Fred "Cube in Motion".
Da freut man sich auch immer über gute Fotostorys. 
Nun genießt aber erst einmal das Biken....


----------



## millerbandit (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Gestern bin ich mit dem Sohnemann ne kleine Runde gefahren. Bin echt begeistert und habe den Kauf nicht bereut. (Hatte bisher ein 15 Jahre altes MTB).

Mir ist beim Fahren aufgefallen, dass das Vorderrad etwas "eiert". Was kann man da tun oder ist das normal?
Desweiteren würde ich gerne noch die Pedale gegen was besseres tauschen. Am besten auch so ne Art "Bärentatze". Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?
Gibt es eigentlich nen Tread, wo ihr eure Umbauten aufzählt?

Gruß


----------



## basti_ol (5. Oktober 2013)

hallo millerbandit!
das eiern kann mehrere gründe haben - im idealfall ist es nur ein nicht ganz grade aufgezogener reifen - dann ist das nicht weiter schlimm.
eventuell hat auch die felge einen schlag, kann man relativ einfach überprüfen, indem man irgendeinen gegenstand, nichts scharfes womit man die felge beschädigen könnte, von der seite an die felge hält und dann beim drehen den spalt beobachtet - wenn sich der verändert liegt's an der felge und müsste/sollte zentriert werden. aber wenn das rad neu ist würde ich damit einfach mal zum händler gehen 

bei pedalen hat da jeder seinen geschmack, ich fahre inzwischen die shimano saint, haben denke ich ein ganz gutes preis/leistungs-verhältnis und ich habe it five-ten-schuhen guten grip drauf.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. Oktober 2013)

millerbandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mir ist beim Fahren aufgefallen, dass das Vorderrad etwas "eiert". Was kann man da tun oder ist das normal?
> 
> ...



Zum 1. Es kann passieren das nach ein paar Kilometer die Laufräder noch mal nach zentriert werden müssen. Aber ein gewisses eiern ist auch "normal" wenn das Rad gut Zentriert ist fällt das eiern nicht mehr auf da es minimalst ist. Oder du bildest es dir nur ein tue ich auch oft 

Zum 2. Entweder du holst dir einfach andere Flats oder du nimmst Plattform Pedale. Gute wären da die Shimano Saints.


----------



## djjune (6. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin.
Ich habe da mal ne frage zu den unterschieden zwischen dem Acid 29er von 2013 und 2014. Aktuell gibt es ja das 13er im Ausverkauf schon deutlich günstiger. Nun die alljährliche Frage, reicht für mich als Einsteiger der hier im ultimativen Flachland wohl Primär Wald und Kieswege sowie mal zur Arbeit und nen Sonntagsausflug radeln wird noch locker das 13er Modell oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis für das neue Modell?
Ich habe mich zwar schon viel eingelesen, allerings bin och noch nicht mit allen Komponenten vertraut. 
Hier auch noch die Links zu den Bikes:
13er:http://www.rabe-bike.de/de/Mountainbikes/Cube-Acid-29-2013
14er: http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/acid/acid-29-blue-green/

schonmal vielen dank im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (7. Oktober 2013)

2014er hat die definitiv bessere Gabel. Mit der wirst du auch auf Feld- und Waldwegen mehr Spaß haben. Und eine moderneres Cockpit. (Breiterer Lenker; wobei das bei deinem Einsatzbereich nicht so wichtig ist.)


----------



## Sparkx (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte mich vor ca. einem Monat ebenfalls für das Acid 2013 entschieden. Kaum online bestellt kam der Anruf vom Versender, der mir mitteilte, dass das Modell in Farbe und Größe leider nicht mehr auf Lager sei. Darauf hin wurde mir das 2014´er Modell zum reduzierten Preis des 2013´ers angeboten. Da sich die Geometrie des Rahmens nicht verändert hat und die Gabel (XC 32 Solo Air -> Recon Silver Solo Air), die Naben (HB-RM66 -> Deore HB-M615                          ), sowie der vordere Umwerfer (Deore-> SLX) einen Tick besser ist, war ich nicht traurig über das Angebot.

Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker(660mm) sind beim 2013´er von Easton. Dabei ist die vordere Lenkerklemme, Klammer am Sattel und Schnellspannerbügel in der jeweilgen Dekorfarbe des Rads eloxiert.

Beim 2014´er sind die oben genannten Teile direkt von Cube (gelabelt?). Die Eloxierung fällt weg, sprich alles ist Schwarz. Ich denke, dass es technisch so gut wie keine Unterschiede gibt, wer aber auf Design Wert legt vermisst diese Details sicher.


----------



## basti_ol (7. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht wäre es auch eine Idee, statt dem 2014 Acid ein 2013 LTD zu nehmen? Wäre dann zwar vom letzten Jahr aber eine Klasse drüber und vom Preis her ähnlich.


----------



## djjune (7. Oktober 2013)

basti_ol schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es auch eine Idee, statt dem 2014 Acid ein 2013 LTD zu nehmen? Wäre dann zwar vom letzten Jahr aber eine Klasse drüber und vom Preis her ähnlich.



Stimmt. Das wäre ggf. mal ne alternative. Da muss ich mal zum Händler und mal gucken was da preistechnisch so vor Ort geht


----------



## millerbandit (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe mir nun mal die NC-17 Trekking Pedale bestellt.
Das hat sich für mich am besten "angehört".


----------



## millerbandit (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo.

Nach einigen Tagen "Probe" muss ich leider sagen, dass die NC-17 Pedale zu klein für meine Füße sind (Gr. 46).
Hat jemand nen Tipp, was ich nehmen könnte?
Mein Fahrprofil sind Wald- und Wiesen und Stadt.

Danke
Jens


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. Oktober 2013)

Was hälst du von Plattform Pedalen?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## millerbandit (20. Oktober 2013)

Wie sind die vom Halt?
Gibts da was vernünftiges?
Oder doch gleich auf Click umsteigen?
Gefallen würden mir halt "normale" Pedale besser.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. Oktober 2013)

Plattform Pedale sind die aus dem Downhill Bereich mit den richtigen Schuhen (5:10) haste super halt ich bin jetzt auch auf klickies umgestiegen und bin nach kurzen Start Schwierigkeiten jetzt super damit unterwegs das problematischte ist das du immer bereit sein musst aus zuklicken sonst machst du dich gerade auf einem trail schnell mal lang 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## millerbandit (21. Oktober 2013)

Was taugen die Plattformpedale aus Kunststoff?
Hatte ich heute gesehen & haben nen ganz guten Eindruck hinterlassen.
Wie gesagt, bin keiner der hier Radikal unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (21. Oktober 2013)

Also von Plastik Teilen halte ich generell nicht viel hab ich schon viele kaputt bekommen.


----------



## zippolino (21. Oktober 2013)

hmmm soooo 12.000 km runter mit meinem Acid 2009 und so langsam hat der ORIGINALE schwalbe smart sam vorne kein profil mehr...

ich glaube ich hole mir einen NobbyNic Faltreifen...

Faltreifen sind doch ganz normal draufzumachen wie die mit draht oder?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (21. Oktober 2013)

Was 9000 km?! Hat dein Smart Sam gehalten? Schei...... da muss ich ja noch so lange den schei.... Sam fahren  

Faltreifen werden im Prinzip gleich auf gezogen ist nur ein wenig schwerer, da der Reifen nicht von selbst rund ist wie bei einem Drahtreifen.


----------



## basti_ol (21. Oktober 2013)

ausfalten bis er "rund" ist und ein bisschen liegen lassen hat bei mir geholfen. der smart sam vorne hlält schon relativ lang, hinten ist er echt schnell runter gewesen bei mir - aber so teuer sind reifen jetzt auch nicht... wenn du ihn so schlecht findest, dann wechsel ihn und behalte den sam erstmal als ersatz? 

vorteil von faltreifen ist noch, dass sie meist etwas leichter sind und sich halt auch mal im rucksack mitführen lassen. ob man das so oft braucht ist die frage...

hat hier eigentlich mal jemand seinen acid-rahmen strahlen und pulvern lassen?


----------



## zippolino (22. Oktober 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Was 9000 km?! Hat dein Smart Sam gehalten? Schei...... da muss ich ja noch so lange den schei.... Sam fahren


nein vorne habe ich jetzt *12.000* runter mit dem smart sam ! es ist noch ein bisschen profil drauf, der reifen ist noch nicht blank !

hinten hat er 6000 gehalten, also hinten fahre ich jetzt den 2ten mantel bei 12.000. der ist aber auch blank jetzt...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (22. Oktober 2013)

Puh naja hinten schaut mein Reifen schon nicht mehr so gut aus. Das Profil auf den Stollen ist schon weg. Will keine Smart Sam mehr aber ich habs jetzt auch nicht so dicke das ich mal eben noch einfach so neue Reifen kaufen kann.


----------



## zippolino (23. Oktober 2013)

wie viel km hast du denn hinten runter ??? oder bremst du immer wie die kleinen kinder mit blockierten hinterrad


----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. Oktober 2013)

900 km nein mit blockierten HR ist nur im Notfall und dann auch nur hinten. Aber möglichst nicht auf Asphalt. Aber ich bin am Anfang noch viel zu viel auf der Straße gefahren, da es mein erstes war und ich es erst Nov kennen lernen musste 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## zippolino (24. Oktober 2013)

hmm ich fahre 90% strasse und der reifen hält trotzdem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. Oktober 2013)

Naa ist auch egal so schneller ich den los bin umso besser 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## basti_ol (3. November 2013)

Hier mal wieder meins: gab ein paar neue Kleinteile


----------



## millerbandit (3. November 2013)

Hallo Acid-Gemeinde.

Mich würde interessieren, welchen Lenker/Vorbau ihr an eurem Acid montiert habt.
Finde den originalen an meinem 29er doch recht schmal.

Gruß
Millerbandit


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. November 2013)

Hast du das 2013er? Also den easton monkeybar? 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## millerbandit (3. November 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Hast du das 2013er? Also den easton monkeybar?
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Ja.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. November 2013)

Finde die 680 mm auch schmal kriege zu Weihnachten einen carbon lenker mit 780 mm aber welchen kann ich noch nicht sagen vielleicht was von CrankBrothers 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (3. November 2013)

Hab zwar kein Acid, sondern ein Analogue, aber die Bike-Klasse ist ja die gleiche.
Hab bei mir einen 70mm Vorbau (KCNC Bear Arm) und einen 720mm Lenker (Ritchey 2x). Für mich als schmalschultrigen Typen genau das richtige im Trail. 780mm wäre mir zu breit, da wäre die Handgelenk-Seitenknickung zu stark.

Ein kurzer Vorbau ist auch ganz wichtig für direkte Kontrolle.


----------



## zippolino (4. November 2013)

was hast du mit der kette gemacht @ basti_ol ???


was ist das für ein halteteil??? bleibt das dran?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. November 2013)

zippolino schrieb:


> was hast du mit der kette gemacht @ basti_ol ???
> 
> 
> was ist das für ein halteteil??? bleibt das dran?



Ich beantworte das mal für ihn das ist eine Bionic Kettenführung warum man sowas an ein Acid hat weiß ich aber auch nicht. Mit ist noch nie Kette runter gehüpft.


----------



## basti_ol (4. November 2013)

ja ist genau das oben ganannte!

warum ich das dran hab? weil es glaube ich 28g wiegt, sich an meinem anderen bike bewährt hat, sich super schalten lässt (also quasi keine nachteile hat) und man, auch wenn es nur weil es "nur" ein acid ist, damit durchaus auch sachen fahren kann, bei denen die kette runterfallen kann, grade wenn man hinten ein normales schaltwerk fährt ohne shadow+.
also verkürzt gesagt - warum nicht?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. November 2013)

Warum nicht weil ich persönlich nie das verlangen danach hatte. Ist die auch für 3 fach? Und gibts das nicht mehr widerstand? 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## basti_ol (4. November 2013)

sollte ja kein angriff sein 
ja funktioniert bislang super mit 3x10. der widerstand ist nicht nennenswert höher, eigentlich nur im freilauf bemerkbar. wenn man es messen würde, gäbs da bestimmt 'nen unterschied, aber da ich eh keine rennen fahre wird sich das im für mich vernachlässigbaren bereich bewegen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. November 2013)

Wollte eigentlich nicht das es sich so anhört wie beleidigt war eigentlich nur neugierig  
Was kostet der Spaß? 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## basti_ol (5. November 2013)

da wÃ¤ren wir schon beim negativen punkt, 39â¬. wirkt aber sehr gut verarbeitet. ich werde mal weiter sehen ob der postive eindruck bestehen bleibt


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. November 2013)

Du hast mich nämlich gerade in den will haben Modus versetzt. Hab heute doch mal ein wenig gemerkt wie mir die kette hüpfte bevor ich dann einen Abgang über den lenker machen musste autsch 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## mathijsen (5. November 2013)

kannst dir auch ein shadow+ schaltwerk holen, reduziert des kettenschlaggern auch wirkungsvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. November 2013)

Ob ich shadow + hab weiß ich gar nicht ist aber schon ein shadow. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## mathijsen (5. November 2013)

erkennst du an dem größeren lagergehäuse der käfig-lagerung und dem hebel da dran.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. November 2013)

Wenn ich so einen Hebel hätte wäre mir das wohl auch aufgefallen hatte aber nochmal geschaut dann hab ich nur shadow 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## basti_ol (6. November 2013)

jo das hilft genauso - das c.guide ist jetzt definitiv kein must-have, aber funktioniert wirklich genau wie es soll, sieht dabei gut aus. ich sag mal so - man kann auch genauso gut ohne fahren und legt die kette dann alle paar wochen mal wieder aufs ritzel wenn sie runterfällt - aber grad in der dreckigen jahreszeit die jetzt vor der tür steht freu ich mich, die schmutzigen finger/handschuhe ein bisschen zu vermeiden.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. November 2013)

Im Grunde ist es mir egal wenn ich dreckig bin aber was ich gar nicht haben kann sind dreckige Hände von daher hab ich weniger Lust mir dann auch noch die Hände bzw. Handschuhe Dreckig zu machen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (11. November 2013)

Ich hab mal gelesen das einige Hersteller die selbe Rahmennummer haben, hab auch Recherchiert und es stimmt wohl jetzt wüsste ich mal gerne ob die Acids auch die selbe Rahmennummer haben oder ob sie Individuell sind kenne leider keinen der ein Acid besitzt. Vielleicht wisst ihr ja was.


----------



## diomant (25. November 2013)

So, habe mein 200x (vor 2009) Acid nun in den Winterschlaf versetzt und wenn es aufwacht, kommen neue Teile ran, ich freu mich 

So gesehen neue Schaltkomponenten (wird alles SLX werden, da XT für mein Gebiet zu teuer und die Farbkombi der Kurbel bei SLX mega passt), evtl. auch die Bremse von Deore zu SLX, mal lunzen.

Neue Gummis müssen auch rauf, wird wohl der Conti XKing in 2,2. Smart Sam jetzt geht so, vorne Black Jack, aber ich will wieder beides "gleich" (;

Hauptsächlich Asphalt, ab und an mal ein Wenig Kies/Schotter oder Waldweg. Da mir allerdings die DArt3 auf den Sack geht, werd ich da wohl eine günstige Reba oder ähnlich aus dem MArkt schießen und reinbauen.

Habe hinten auch 180mm Bremsscheibe dran, obwohl lt. Cube wohl nur 160mm am Rahmen erlaubt sein sollen, aber fährt und meine 100+ Kg müssen ja auch zum Stehen kommen 

Vorschläge, was vllt. an Reifen oder Schaltzeug besser wäre?


----------



## ZettZwo (25. November 2013)

In den Winterschlaf versetzt?? Hm, mein Acid fährt auch im Winter...
Wieso hinten ne größere Scheibe, und nicht vorn? Ich hab selbst mit Gepäck (dann wiegt die Fuhre insg. leicht 120 kg) mit der 160er Scheibe hinten keine Probleme... Vorn aber ne große dran...


----------



## diomant (25. November 2013)

Ich komme jetzt leider nicht mehr zum Fahren, deswegen darf es sich ausruhen (; Bin auch noch nicht so passioniert, dass ich bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt fahre, das gebe ich zu 

Habe es gebraucht gekauft und da war die Hayes-9 dran und die hat es nicht geschafft, wie ich bremsen wollte, da hab ich gedacht, ich probier mal was und sogar mit der Hayes, die inzwischen weg ist, ging es gefühlt mit einer 180er besser bzw. angenehmer. Vorn ist auch eine 180er montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (25. November 2013)

Ich bekomme zu Weihnachten eine Shimano slx bremse, einem Carbon Lenker sowie eine Carbon Sattelstütze aber ich hab mir jetzt mal die frage gestellt ob ich die teile selbst montieren darf wegen der Garantie und ich möchte jetzt nicht bei einem 2 Monate alten Bike schon die Garantie verlieren. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## diomant (25. November 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme zu Weihnachten eine Shimano slx bremse, einem Carbon Lenker sowie eine Carbon Sattelstütze aber ich hab mir jetzt mal die frage gestellt ob ich die teile selbst montieren darf wegen der Garantie und ich möchte jetzt nicht bei einem 2 Monate alten Bike schon die Garantie verlieren.
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Spontan gibt es doch keine Garantie auf "Verschleißteile", worunter ich alle 3 Sachen bei dir zähle, sondern eher auf den Rahmen. Da du den ja nicht umbaust bzw. nicht nicht D) freigegebene Teile anbaust, sollte das passen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (25. November 2013)

Okay ich werde aber trotzdem mal bei Cube anfragen.


----------



## mathijsen (26. November 2013)

diomant schrieb:


> Spontan gibt es doch keine Garantie auf "Verschleißteile", worunter ich alle 3 Sachen bei dir zähle, sondern eher auf den Rahmen. Da du den ja nicht umbaust bzw. nicht nicht D) freigegebene Teile anbaust, sollte das passen.



Also hier gerät einiges durcheinander...
Auf den Rahmen gibt es üblicherweise mehr _Gewährleistung_(!) (bei Cube, glaube ich, 5 Jahre) als auf die Anbauteile (2 Jahre). Dann gibt natürlich auch Verschleißteile, die einer solchen nicht unterliegen: Kette, Kassette, Kettenblätter, Reifen, Schläuche, Bremsbeläge.
Lenker und Sattelstütze gehören selbstverständlich *nicht* dazu, warum auch. Du hast darauf also auch noch die 2 Jahre, wenn du sie vom Fahrrad demontierst. Mit der Rahmengarantie haben solche Umbauten gar nix zu tun. (Es sei denn, du bohrst oder quetschst da irgendwas, um es dran zu bekommen)

Wenn @CubeFan1998 diese beiden Teile nicht fachgerecht montiert, bekommt weniger der Rahmen Probleme, sondern eher die Carbonteile selbst. Und das kann bei solch sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteilen böse Folgen haben. *Daher*: Bitte bei Carbonteile _immer_ mit Drehmomentschlüssel und Carbon-Montagepaste arbeiten...


----------



## saugstauberius (26. November 2013)

Hey Leute, 
Ich habe seit einer Woche eine steife Federgabel bei meinem acid 2011 zu beklagen. 
Wisst ihr, wir ich diese wieder zum federn bringe? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## diomant (26. November 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Also hier gerät einiges durcheinander...
> Auf den Rahmen gibt es üblicherweise mehr _Gewährleistung_(!) (bei Cube, glaube ich, 5 Jahre) als auf die Anbauteile (2 Jahre). Dann gibt natürlich auch Verschleißteile, die einer solchen nicht unterliegen: Kette, Kassette, Kettenblätter, Reifen, Schläuche, Bremsbeläge.
> Lenker und Sattelstütze gehören selbstverständlich *nicht* dazu, warum auch. Du hast darauf also auch noch die 2 Jahre, wenn du sie vom Fahrrad demontierst. Mit der Rahmengarantie haben solche Umbauten gar nix zu tun. (Es sei denn, du bohrst oder quetschst da irgendwas, um es dran zu bekommen)
> 
> Wenn @CubeFan1998 diese beiden Teile nicht fachgerecht montiert, bekommt weniger der Rahmen Probleme, sondern eher die Carbonteile selbst. Und das kann bei solch sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteilen böse Folgen haben. *Daher*: Bitte bei Carbonteile _immer_ mit Drehmomentschlüssel und Carbon-Montagepaste arbeiten...



Rahmengarantie, also Garantie, dass Cube etc. das als Gewährleistung deklarieren ist vollkommen egal, Sinn bleibt der Gleiche. Der Rest ist schon gesagt, ihm geht nix flöten, außer er montiert Unsinn. Im Übrigen, Anführungszeichen haben schon so ihre Bedeutung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. November 2013)

So nach einem Tag warte zeit die Antwort von Cube insofern ich nicht die Scheiben Größe andere behalte ich die Garantie von cube 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. November 2013)

saugstauberius schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich habe seit einer Woche eine steife Federgabel bei meinem acid 2011 zu beklagen.
> Wisst ihr, wir ich diese wieder zum federn bringe?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk




Welche Gabel hat das Bike denn?
Wie lange ist der letzte Service her?


----------



## saugstauberius (26. November 2013)

Ich habe die originale, also roxshock dart mit Stahl Feder (glaube ich). 
Letzter service war vor ziemlich einem Jahr (hatte bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen Gutschein für eine Wartung). Ich hätte geplant, den nächsten im Frühling zu machen, da im Winter sowieso wider Salz etc ran kommt. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. November 2013)

Dann würde ich spontan sagen die Gabel möchte mal wieder einen Service.


----------



## zippolino (26. November 2013)

ihr könnt mir doch nicht erzählen dass hinten das rad NICHT blockiert mit einer 160er bremsscheibe! dann ist eher was an der bremse falsch eingestellt anstatt dass man eine 180er scheibe braucht....

es geht um HINTEN nicht um vorne


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. November 2013)

zippolino schrieb:


> ihr könnt mir doch nicht erzählen dass hinten das rad NICHT blockiert mit einer 160er bremsscheibe! dann ist eher was an der bremse falsch eingestellt anstatt dass man eine 180er scheibe braucht....
> 
> es geht um HINTEN nicht um vorne



 Sehe ich auch so dann fahren die Kolben nicht weit genug aus.


----------



## janmethner (26. November 2013)

Das Hinterrad blockiert auf jeden Fall. Mein LTD Pro hat auch eine 160mm Scheibe hinten und wenn ich da bremse, steht das Hinterrad. Da muss ich noch nicht mal voll durchziehen. 
Ich denke, beim Acid sollte es genauso sein.


----------



## saugstauberius (26. November 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich spontan sagen die Gabel möchte mal wieder einen Service.



Danke, werde meinen lokalen Würfel Händler mal aufsuchen und euch dann berichten  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. November 2013)

saugstauberius schrieb:


> Danke, werde meinen lokalen Würfel Händler mal aufsuchen und euch dann berichten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Viel Glück, wenn es doch nicht daran lag dann lass uns doch wissen woran es lag. 



janmethner schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad blockiert auf jeden Fall. Mein LTD Pro hat auch eine 160mm Scheibe hinten und wenn ich da bremse, steht das Hinterrad. Da muss ich noch nicht mal voll durchziehen.
> Ich denke, beim Acid sollte es genauso sein.



Ich glaube die haben auch immer die selbe Bremse (unter dem Baujahr). 

Tipp: Schiebe mal das Rad nach hinten und ziehe die Bremse voll durch, wenn das Vorderrad nicht spielen hoch geht (also das Rad nicht blockiert) dann ist was mit der Bremse nicht in Ordnung. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bremse das Hinterrad Blockiert wenn man eine größere Scheibe hat, dann ist die Bremskraft zwar größer aber es wird trotzdem nicht das Rad blockieren lassen.


----------



## saugstauberius (29. November 2013)

War heute beim Händler. Dieser meint, irgendeine kartusche im linken Rohr wäre kaputt. Er bestellt diese und versucht alles über Garantie abzuwickeln  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saugstauberius (5. Dezember 2013)

Heute sollte eigentlich das neue Teil in meine Feder eingebaut werden. Stattdessen hat mein Händler sich nochmal mit RoxShox in Verbindung gesetzt und meint nun, meine Gabel  muss eingeschickt werden, da auch etwas anderes als die Kartusche kaputt sein könnte. So werde ich jetzt 1,5 Wochen auf mein Fahrrad verzichten müssen (ich fahre pro Woche ca 30-40 km mit dem Fahrrad). 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## diomant (6. Dezember 2013)

180er ist standfester und optisch ists auch angenehmer. Um mehr gehts ja auch gar nicht.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. Dezember 2013)

Wieso geht nicht mehr?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Boshard (6. Dezember 2013)

diomant schrieb:


> 180er ist standfester und optisch ists auch angenehmer. Um mehr gehts ja auch gar nicht.



im Vergleich zu 160er oder 140er ja 

203er sind besser!


----------



## diomant (6. Dezember 2013)

Das "mehr" bezieht sich auf die "Kritik" am Blockieren bzw. der Ansicht (die natürlich auch korrekt ist), dass 160er passen.

Wie gesagt, mit 140er (die ursprünglich drauf waren, hinten) kommt man auch zum Stehen, da ich aber zum Glück/oft auch mal zum Pech in einer recht hügeligen Gegend wohne, bremse ich aus Reflex lieber hinten als vorne (kein Enduro oder wilde Waldtrails; stammt von einem bösen Abflug in Kinderjahren (, vorn dann eben wenn ich zu fix bin bzw. Zeit ist.

Da es mal rauf, runter, gerade, runter geht, ist mir die 180er lieber, die kann eben "länger" (;

203er sind besser, doch sogar zu viel für mich und Rahmen + Gabel sind nicht darauf ausgelegt (;


----------



## CubeFan1998 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich frag nochmal warum soll ich keine 200er Scheibe drauf machen?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Boshard (10. Dezember 2013)

Rahmen und Federgabel sollen die Power mit ner 203er scheibe net abkönnen

  Welche Bremse und Gabel hast du?

  Beim Rahmen reicht ne 180er scheibe
  Fährst  ja Kein DH oder FR 

  Ich selber hab auch nur 203VR/180HR am Fritzz Bremse ist ne Zee


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Dezember 2013)

Laut SRAM bzw. RockShox soll ich auf die XC32 solo air eine 203mm Scheibe montieren können 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Boshard (10. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Laut SRAM bzw. RockShox soll ich auf die XC32 solo air eine 203mm Scheibe montieren können
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Rock Shox Gibt doch alle Gabeln für 203 frei 

Gibt aber auch Hersteller die das nicht machen.

Die meisten Rahmen sind nur bis 180er scheibe freigegeben.
Wie gesagt macht auch nur sinn bei DH oder FR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Dezember 2013)

Das der Acid Rahmen nur bis 160 mm freigegeben ist ist mir klar 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## millerbandit (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.

Habe an der HA eine 160er Icetec Bremsscheibe montiert. Der Haltering der Bremsscheibe streift nun am Bremssattel. Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt???


----------



## Boshard (16. Dezember 2013)

millerbandit schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Habe an der HA eine 160er Icetec Bremsscheibe montiert. Der Haltering der Bremsscheibe streift nun am Bremssattel. Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt???



Mach mal bitte ein Foto


----------



## millerbandit (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.

Hier mal zwei Foto´s.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (16. Dezember 2013)

Was ist das für eine Bremsscheibe und was für eine bremse?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## millerbandit (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.

Bremsscheibe Shimano SLX SM-RT67S 160mm Icetec
Bremse Shimano BR-M395 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (16. Dezember 2013)

Kann es sein das der reib ring zu groß ist?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## millerbandit (16. Dezember 2013)

Wie meinst Du das???

Zu dick? Der Reibring ist ja nicht das Problem, sondern der innere (schwarze) teil.


----------



## Boshard (16. Dezember 2013)

Die Bremsscheibe ist mit Center Lock

  Dein Bremssattel hängt zu tief
  Dadurch schleift Bremssattel auf dem ALU-Spider

Was für einen Adapter hast du verbaut?
  Tippe mal auf falschen Adapter

  Die Bremsscheibe ist keine ICE-Tec !

  Mach mal bitte ein Foto seitlich.


----------



## millerbandit (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.

Der Adapter ist der Originale, der dran war.
Bremsscheibe ist diese hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a48881/bremsscheibe-slx-sm-rt67s-160mm-centerlock.html?mfid=43

Denke schon, dass es die richtige ist!?

Oder benötige ich diese hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a99743/slx-bremsscheibe-sm-rt68s-160mm-centerlock.html?mfid=43

Hab nun zwischen Bremssattel und Adapter Unterlegscheiben geschraubt.
Ist sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, aber es hilft.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hast du unterlegscheiben zwischen Bremssattel und Adapter?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## millerbandit (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hast du mal versucht mehr drunter zupacken oder wäre dann auf der anderen Seite nicht mehr genug Platz?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Boshard (17. Dezember 2013)

Was hat der Rahmen für einen Bremsstandart?
PM oder noch ISO 2000?

ist der Adapter auch Richtig rum Verbaut?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ist ein Acid Rahmen also wird der IS haben 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## millerbandit (17. Dezember 2013)

Richtig.

Es ist der original-Adapter von IS auf PM.
Die U-Scheiben sind zwischen Adapter und Bremssattel und nicht zwischen Adapter und Rahmen.
Habe also die Höhe des Bremssattel geändert.
Nun ist die Bremse ruhig.
Kann das an den Toleranzen liegen oder muss ich tatsächlich einen anderen Adapter kaufen/montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## millerbandit (17. Dezember 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Die Bremsscheibe ist mit Center Lock
> 
> Dein Bremssattel hängt zu tief
> Dadurch schleift Bremssattel auf dem ALU-Spider
> ...


 
Hallo.

Lt. Beschreibung ist das schon eine Icetec-Bremsscheibe.


----------



## Boshard (17. Dezember 2013)

Wen der adapter 
Iso auf PM für 160 scheiben ist nicht


----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. Dezember 2013)

So jetzt hab ich nach Weihnachten endlich eine neue bremse (SLX) und neue trigger (XT) sowie eine neue Sattelstütze (FSA SLK?) Jetzt bin ich so ein wenig in die bastel Laune gekommen und suche jetzt als Geburtstagsgeschenk entweder eine neue Kurbel oder einen neuen LRS, habt ihr da schon Erfahrungen an euren Acids?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Boshard (29. Dezember 2013)

Kurbel würde ich wieder die Shimano SLX nehmen Kostet so etwa 100-110€
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Hollowtech-II.html?xtcr=222&xtmcl=Shimano SLX

hab am Fritzz zwar die 2 fach aber die ist echt gut.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (29. Dezember 2013)

Okay über die hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Aber ich hab mich auch gefragt ob ich nicht mit einer 2 fach Kurbel auskommen würde, weil ich finde eigentlich eine 2 fach Kurbel ästhetischer als eine 3 fach, das gesparte Gewicht wäre ehr Nebensächlich. Die letztere Frage wäre noch ob es nicht die 50€ aufpreis werte wäre zu der XT Kurbel.


----------



## Boshard (29. Dezember 2013)

Beim Acid würde ich bei einer 3 Fach Kurbel bleiben.
Vielleicht ehr mit der Übersetzung spielen.

Die XT würde ich nicht nehmen da die SLX voll ausreicht.
Macht kaum einen Unterschied und das gesparte Geld kann man für was anderes nehmen.


----------



## mathijsen (1. Januar 2014)

Auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen und zu nerven:


mathijsen schrieb:


> Jedoch sollte man, bei aller Sehnsucht nach schicken Parts, in dieser Bikeklasse definitiv _nur_ nach Funktion aufrüsten (alles andere ist rausgeschmissenes Geld).



Kurbel halte ich für nicht so wichtig. Den Gewichts- und Steifigkeitsunterschied spürt man nur gering.
Ein besserer Laufradsatz ist da schon wesentlich sinnvoller und zu favorisieren, da sich Ersparnis an rotierender Masse besonders bemerkbar macht und die Felgen, gerade bei einfachen Bikes, grundsätzlich zu schmal sind.
Eigene Erfahrungen habe ich hier nicht, aber im Laufrad-Bereich dieses Forums hat sich dieser gute und günstige AM-Laufradsatz als sehr gut herausgestellt:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Amride-25-Laufradsatz-26er-1790g::51964.html
Breit, für diese Breite leicht, von Leuten auch über 90kg als steif genug beurteilt, tubeless-ready und auf alle Achssysteme umrüstbar. (somit auch gut wiederverkaufbar oder für zukünftiges modernes Fully verwendbar)


----------



## CubeFan1998 (1. Januar 2014)

Das ist ein freies forum und jeder ein recht seine Meinung zu vertreten  

Den LRS finde ich Ganz attraktiv hatte auch mal über einen selbst auf bau nachgedacht oder welchen ich auch ganz gut finde ist der Shimano XT LRS. 

Bei der Kurbel geht es sich viel mehr um die innenlager, weil am Acid ist eine octalink Kurbel verbaut wo es keine große Auswahl an lagern gibt bei HT2 hätte ich da mehr Auswahl

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## mathijsen (1. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Das ist ein freies forum und jeder ein recht seine Meinung zu vertreten


War ja auch nur eine gut gemeinte Empfehlung von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (1. Januar 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> War ja auch nur eine gut gemeinte Empfehlung von mir



Sollte auch keines falls sich böse anhören, nur das es nicht nervig ist sondern sogar gute, weil du ja auf eine weise recht hast ein LRS ist sinnvoller als eine kurbel 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Boshard (2. Januar 2014)

Das man das Meiste Gewicht bei LRS Sparen kann ist Richtig.
Aber eine gute Kurbel ist auch wichtig.
Den schalt Performance ist auch wichtig.
Wen die Kurbel nur Probleme macht , so wie es bei mir war am Fritzz
Den mach das Fahren keinen Spaß.


----------



## zippolino (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo mal eine kurze frage:

Ich habe ein ganz normales Acid 2009.
Möchte da nun selbst mal die Kassette hinten wechseln. Dazu brauche ich ja eine Kettenpeitsche und einen Kassettenabzieher...

jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es da verschiedene grössen gibt?!? kann ich einfach so einen abzieher nehmen wie hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9828/profi-kassettenabzieher.html
??????????

habe eine shimano hg53 kette drauf und sonst ist alles standart. schnellspanner habe ich auch dran


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. Januar 2014)

Der abzieher passt aber hast du keine umschaltknarre? 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## zippolino (4. Januar 2014)

achso du meinst ich sollte nur eine Nuss kaufen und dann eine eigene knarre verwedenen... okay das ist wohl besser.

ansonsten habe ich mal geguckt und es müsste beim acid diese kassette hier verbaut sein oder?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a172/kassette-cs-hg50-11-32.html

*SHIMANO* Kassette CS-HG50 11-32


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. Januar 2014)

Ja ne einzelne Nuss ist besser, weil meistens ist der Hebel dann länger. Natürlich lohnt das nur wenn du schon eine passende hast. Zu der Kassette kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich das 2013er Modell hab dieses 10 Fach hat mit Deore Kassette du kannst natürlich auch eine höherwertige Kassette als die hg50

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (4. Januar 2014)

Es gibt mehrere Werkszeuge und Ausführungen zum Kassette demontieren.

Kassettenabzieher:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4612_Kassetten-Abzieher-ohne-Stift.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11385_Kassettenabnehmer-TL-LR10.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p5198_LockOut-BTL-12-Zahnkranzabzieher.html

Ketten Peitsche:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...le-BTL-11-Zahnkranzgegenhalter-mit-Kette.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23633_Vise-Whip-Kassetten-Gripzange.html

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...elschluessel-Kassetten-Gegenhalter--2130.html


Ich benutze den Pedros Kassetten abziehe rohen Stift und den Pedros Ketten Gegenhalter 3 Stift.
Meine nächste Investition wird die Kettenzange sein.

Die Nuss kannst du auch in den Schraubstock einspannen zum Lösen geht leichter.
So mach ich das auch immer.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich bin ganz einfach, hab zu Weihnachten einen Werkzeugkasten von Red Cycling Products bekommen da was Kassettenabzieher und Peitsche bei und die funktionieren gut, die Zange ist ganz nett nur finde ich sie zu teuer.


----------



## Boshard (4. Januar 2014)

Klar ist die Zange Teuer aber ich brauch die schon mal Öfters im Jahr.
Da sollte sich die Lohnen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich brauch den Abzieher und die Peitsche zwar auch öfters, aber trotzdem reicht die Peitsche.


----------



## oker_s (16. Januar 2014)

hi ich habe mal eine frage!
Kann mir jmd sagen ob ich an meinem cube acid 2012 den steuersatz auf tappered umrüsten kann damit ich eine reba rl einbauen kann?wenn ja wie? - Steuersatz: _FSA No.10 semi-integrated müsste verbaut_


----------



## Boshard (16. Januar 2014)

Nein das geht nicht da dein Steuerrohr 1 1/8Zoll ist.
Damit das Passt müsste ein Steuerrohr oben 1 1/8Zoll und unten 1,5Zoll sein (Rohr müsste unten Dicker sein)


----------



## Jayesso (18. Januar 2014)

Hey ihr,
habe vor für die kommende Saison an meinem Acid die Dart 3 gegen eine bessere Federgabel auszutauschen. Größtes Problem bei der Dart3 ist bei mir einfach, dass sie zu wenig anspricht und unter 10 Grad komplett steif wird. Was für eine Gabel im Bereich 150-200 € könnt ihr empfehlen? Ich wiege um die 60 Kilo, macht es da Sinn eventl. eine 120mm Gabel zu verbauen, passt das überhaupt mit dem Rahmen? Ich fahre auch mal gerne flotter bergab mit kleinen Sprüngen.
Würde mich über Vorschläge sehr freuen!
VG Janosch


----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. Januar 2014)

Also Laut Cube soll man ja keine Gabel mit mehr FW einbauen, was wirklich geht kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen. Du könntest aber entweder die RockShox XC 32 Solo Air nehmen (aus dem 2013er Modell) oder eine RS Recon (aus dem 2014er Modell)


----------



## Boshard (18. Januar 2014)

Wie viel Feder weg hat die Originale den?
und was soll die neue Federgabel können?

Schau dir mal die Federgabeln mit Solo Air System an Sprechen gut an leicht zuwarten und sind robust.
Eine Sektor oder Recon würde reichen. Sind auch net so teuer.


----------



## Jayesso (19. Januar 2014)

Hi,
danke schon mal für die Tipps. 
Also meine jetztige Dart3 hat 100mm Federweg. Daher meine Frage, ob 120 überhaupt geht, hat da jemand mit Erfahrungen gemacht? und ob sich das überhaupt lohnt bei 60 Kilo Fahrergewicht? 

Die neue Gabel sollte stabil sein, sensibeler ansprechen, mehr federn und bei kühleren Temperaturen nicht so schnell verhärten und relativ anspruchslos im Service sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_ol (19. Januar 2014)

gehen werden 120mm sicherlich bei dem gewicht, nur die garantie geht flöten. ob das geometriemäßg sinn macht (aber die 20mm mehr werden da nicht soo viel ändern) ist ne andere frage, die mit dem gewicht wenig zu tun hat. du kannst dich mit 60kg ja auch auf einen downhiller oder freerider setzen


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. Januar 2014)

Ich persönlich finde das die 20 mm mehr Federweg nicht bemerkbar sind. Also nimm was gerade da ist.


----------



## Boshard (19. Januar 2014)

100mm sollten doch bei dem Rad reichen.
Bein 20mm Ändert ich der Lenkwinkel des Rades
Das Kann eine Verbesserung oder Verschlechterung sein.
Und die Geometrie Verändert sich weil die Front höher ist.

Wenn es mehr sein soll.
Würde ich auf ein neues Rad sparen.
Denn so machst du dein Rad schneller Kaputt.
Hab das auch mal vor Jahren mit meinem Felt Q250 gemacht.
Hat etwa 4Monate gehalten , mir ist dann der Rahmen Gebrochen.


----------



## Jayesso (19. Januar 2014)

Ohh ok, das hört sich nicht so gut an. Dann bleib ich lieber bei 100 mm. 
Ich habe jetzt die Rock Shox Recon Silver TK Solo Air PopLoc für 199 € gefunden. Wird als Auslaufmodell deklariert. Ist das ein guter Deal?


----------



## Boshard (19. Januar 2014)

Hört sich gut an.
Hab für meine Rock Shox Recon 351 Solo Air damals 350€ bezahlt
War beim Händler 2007 ,  nicht im Internet


----------



## oker_s (19. Januar 2014)

hi kann mir jemand bei dieser liste hier helfen?es können auch schon reingeschriebene werte nicht wirklich richtig sein weil ich das meiste nur im internet recherchiert habe. es handelt sich hierbei um ein cube acid 2012!
vielen dank schonmal an die helfer 






 [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mir zwar nicht 100%ig sicher aber ich meine das 2012er Modell hätte keine recon. Schick doch ne mail an cube 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## oker_s (19. Januar 2014)

doch die hat es


----------



## Boshard (19. Januar 2014)

Bei was brauchst du den Hilfe?
Für die gewichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oker_s (19. Januar 2014)

ja und bei anderen teilen bei denen ich mir nicht so sicher bin


----------



## Boshard (19. Januar 2014)

Bei dem LRS gewicht kann ich dir Sagen
Hatte ich im AMS auch nur mit SLX Naben
VR 943Gramm HR 1139Gramm Paar 2082Gramm

A-Headkappe 9Gramm
Spacer 10mm 7Gramm 
Spacer 5mm 4Gramm


----------



## oker_s (20. Januar 2014)

also ich hab jetzt mal paar Sachen selber gewogen...da ich allerdings nicht mein ganzes Fahrrad zerlegen wollte hab ich mir auch einig werte aus dem Internet geholt und bin mir bei einigen aber immer noch nicht sicher...alle angaben die ich mit dem kräftigen rot markiert habe hab ich entweder nicht gefunden oder bin mir nicht sicher ob dies stimmt...zum Beispiel hab ich die kurbel gefunden und wollte mal fragen ob ihr meint dass das angebene gewicht inkl kettenblätter und schrauben ist...desweiteren hat jmd von euch schonmal seinen cube acid 2012 rahmen gewogen?hier im Forum hab ich was gefunden da hat jmd den 2009er rahmen gewogen und der war 2116.00 g schwer...wär super wenn mir nochmal jemand weiterhelfen kann


----------



## FABiL0us (11. Februar 2014)

Hi,  
ich möchte dieses Jahr in mein Cube Acid 2010 eine neue Federgabel einbauen lassen. Da ich nicht ganz soviel Ahnung von Federgabeln habe, bitte ich euch um Hilfe. Was könntet ihr mir für eine Federgabel bis zu 400 € empfehlen, mit der es man auch mal krachen lassen kann ?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (11. Februar 2014)

FABiL0us schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte dieses Jahr in mein Cube Acid 2010 eine neue Federgabel einbauen lassen. Da ich nicht ganz soviel Ahnung von Federgabeln habe, bitte ich euch um Hilfe. Was könntet ihr mir für eine Federgabel bis zu 400 € empfehlen, mit der es man auch mal krachen lassen kann ?



Was heißt Krachen lassen?

Ich würde auf jeden Fall den Klassiker der RS Reba empfehlen.


----------



## FABiL0us (11. Februar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Was heißt Krachen lassen?
> 
> Ich würde auf jeden Fall den Klassiker der RS Reba empfehlen.



mit Freunden Trials und normal im Gelände fahren.
Ist die Federgabel zu empfehlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (12. Februar 2014)

Was darf dei Neu Federgaben den Maximal Kosten?
und was soll die können?


----------



## FABiL0us (12. Februar 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Was darf dei Neu Federgaben den Maximal Kosten?
> und was soll die können?


Steht in den beiden Beiträgen oberhalb von deinem


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. Februar 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Was darf dei Neu Federgaben den Maximal Kosten?
> und was soll die können?





FABiL0us schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte dieses Jahr in mein Cube Acid 2010 eine neue Federgabel einbauen lassen. Da ich nicht ganz soviel Ahnung von Federgabeln habe, bitte ich euch um Hilfe. Was könntet ihr mir für eine Federgabel bis zu *400 €* empfehlen, mit der es man auch mal krachen lassen kann ?



Bitte.


----------



## McFirehead (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

kurz zu mir.
Mein Name ist Marcel, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und seit heute hier im Forum angemeldet.
Zurzeit fahre ich seit einem Jahr mein erstes Mountainbike was ein Cube Acid 2012 Grey&Blue ist.
Nun hätte ich schon an meinem ersten Tag hier eine Frage an euch.
Ich möchte mir für mein Acid eine Reba besorgen, da die Recon Silver zwar ihren Dienst verrichtet aber ich gerne eine Reba mit Dual Air haben möchte.
Könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich die Gabel in folgendem Link bei mir Einbauen kann oder ob es da Probleme geben sollte.

Steuerrohrlänge ist 183mm.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-reba-rl-100mm-federweg-tapered-26-aus-neurad

Alternativ gäbe es diese auch noch 
--->http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...al-air-26-schwarz-tapered-rockshox-federgabel


Ich danke euch schonmal

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## CubeFan1998 (25. Februar 2014)

Beide passen nicht das sehe ich schon wo nur auf den link schaue da steht nämlich tapered du bzw. Wir brauchen eine Gabel mit durchgehendem 1 1/8 Zoll schaft und vermutlich Mit schnellspannern 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (25. Februar 2014)

Ah okay
Danke dir
Aber nach welcher Steuerrohrlänge muss ich eigentlich schauen?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (25. Februar 2014)

Die Steuerrohr länge sollte in Idealfall so sein wie jetzt oder länger wenn du über dem vorbau spacer hast dann auch kürzer aber am besten länger damit du kürzen kannst

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (25. Februar 2014)

Okay
Also heißt es Gabel ausbauen und Nachmessen


----------



## CubeFan1998 (25. Februar 2014)

Richtig

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (2. März 2014)

Danke nochmal für deine Antwort CubeFan1998 
Hab mir jetzt aber erstmal eine 180er Bremsscheibe bestellt, da mir die 160er am Vorderrad zu gering ist.
Hier noch mal Bilder von der heutigen Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. März 2014)

Danke für das Kompliment. Schönes Avid wo ist eigentlich der unterschied zum 2013 er sieht sich sehr ähnlich. Was ist es denn letztlich für ne Gabel geworden kann das nicht erkennen

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (2. März 2014)

Gabel ist es dann keine geworden, da ich noch keine passende für mich gefunden habe.
Solange bleibt meine Alte drin.
Der Unterschied zum 2013 Modell ist auf jedenfall die Gabel. Ich hab nähmlich eine Rock Shox Recon Silver Solo Air  und im 2013er ist eine XC32 Solo Air drin.
Die Bremse und das Schaltwerk sind glaub ich noch ein neueres Modell aber auf gleichem Niveau wie beim 2012er.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. März 2014)

ja stimmt die Gabel ist ne andere, naja an meinem Acid ist keine Acera Bremse mehr dran.  Bist du eigentlich mit den Pedalen zufrieden?


----------



## McFirehead (2. März 2014)

Hab bis jetzt nur mal Probleme im Trail gehabt, da ich beim Pedalieren an Wurzeln hängen geblieben bin.
Die Bremse ist für mich im Moment noch okay. Hoffe das Sie mit der 180er Scheibe bissiger und Standfester auf der Abfahrt wird.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. März 2014)

Ich fahre sonst Klickies aber durch Fahrtechnik Training in den letzten Tagen bin ich wieder mit den Standard Teilen gefahren und musst erneut fest stellen das sie extrem Rutschig sind. Gerade bei Regen bin ich auf 100 m mehrfach abgerutscht. Ich muss mir auch noch andere Bremsscheiben holen (XT 180/160) aber wollte eigentlich die alten erst einmal runterfahren.


----------



## McFirehead (2. März 2014)

Ah okay.
Also Rutschen bei Nässe hatte ich mit diesen noch nicht. Fahrtechnik Training ist bei mir gerade Hinterrad versetzten und das Stehen mit dem Bike.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. März 2014)

Übers bin ich halbwegs hinweg manchmal nutze ich das an der Ampel dann gucken die Autofahrer immer so doof  ich bin dabei auch das Hinterrad zu versetzen (und zwangsläufig über den Lenker springen) sowie einem Wheelie/Manual und Bunny Hop.


----------



## McFirehead (2. März 2014)

Ja da schaun die Leute 
Ja so das was du lernen willst möchte ich auch mal können 
Mal sehen wie lange es dauert


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. März 2014)

Wenn du den manual kannst kannst du schon zur Hälfte den bunny hop

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (2. März 2014)

Stimmt
Dann schau ich mal was sich machen lässt.
Welches Acid fährst du eigentlich?
Hast du was daran verändert?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. März 2014)

Ich fahr das 2013er Acid mit den guten 26" Laufrädern l. Geändert hab ich die BR-M395 gegen BR-M675 SLX, weil die alten nur noch gemurks hatten nach einem Sturz. Dann hab ich noch die Deore trigger gegen XT Trigger getauscht wegen multi und instant release und noch die Easton Sattelstütze gegen eine FSA Carbon Stütze getauscht der Optik wegen der rote Schriftzug sticht sehr schön heraus und noch im Zuge eines ketten Risses durch eine XT Kette ersetzt in der kommenden Zeit möchte ich noch einen breiteren Lenker haben und einen leichteren Laufradsatz vielleicht tubeless und evt. eine zwei Fach kurel bzw eine dreifach Kurbel mit bash und ein laar Kombi Pedale puh lange Liste und was willst du machen

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (2. März 2014)

Ich möchte meine Gabel gegen eine Rebal mit Dual Air tauschen. Evtl die Bremse wechseln, aber das Entscheidet sich ob mir die Variante mit der 180er Scheibe reicht. Kurbel wäre für mich auch ein Thema.
Laufräder denke ich bleiben dran. Liebäugele mit der Reverb Sattelstütze, aber denke die kommt nur ins Haus wenn ich sie mal zu einem unschlagbarem Preis bekommen kann. Wenn ich die Schalthebel noch ändern sollte würde ich den Umwerfer dann gleich mit auf Deore XT umbauen.
Aber mehr ist im Moment noch nicht in Planung.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. März 2014)

ne Reverb ist für mich zu anfällig was ich hier so lese hab echt keine Lust auf einer Tour zu sein 40 km von Zuhause mitten in der Walachei und plötzlich geht die Reverb nicht mehr hoch. Wenn sie nicht mehr runter gehen würde wäre das ja noch erträglich aber wenn sie nicht mehr hoch geht dann ist ende.

Aber vielleicht hab ich im Sommer auch schon ein neues Bike.


----------



## McFirehead (3. März 2014)

Okay. Das mit der Reverb war mir nicht bekannt muss ich sagen. Aber wie du das beschreibst ist das Richtig.
Naja bin da auch ein Paradebeispiel . Hab schon 4 Km vor Ende mir einen Platten gefangen und keine Flicksachen dabei...
Dann war der Spruch "Wer sein Rad liebt, der trägt es nach Hause".

Aber was für ein neues Bike soll es geben?
Wieder ein Cube?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. März 2014)

Besser als einen platten und es nicht merken...... ich dachte ich hätte das fahren verlernt. Mal schauen ob es wieder ein cube wird nur wenn es noch 2013er Modelle in 26" gibt ansonsten wird es ein 650B aus dem Hause Canyon was nicht heißt das ich meinen Würfel abgebe 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (3. März 2014)

Ah okay
Ja ab 2014 ein 26'' zu bekommen geht echt ins Geld.
Okay. Denke mal es gibt ein Fully?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. März 2014)

Ja vermutlich im Bike Discount gibt noch zwei Cubes ein AMS ich glaub 150 in rot für 1.500€ und ein AMS 110 glaub ich für 1.100€ das Problem wenn ich eins kaufe Brauch IC mit meinen 182 m und ca. 85 cm Schrittlänge 20"

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (3. März 2014)

Hmm. De 20'' sind ja am ehesten Weg. Das ist natürlich nicht von Vorteil.
Ich hab da mit meinen 18'' eher noch Glück


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. März 2014)

Ich glaub 18" und 20" sind am meisten gefragt und 16" gibt es eh selten

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (3. März 2014)

Dann haben wir beide Ja die schlechtesten Karten =D
Was fährst du eigentlich so?
Also eher Tourenmäßig Unterwegs oder auch mal ein paar Trails in Richtung All Mountain?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. März 2014)

Touren mit trails wenn man das so nennen kann also Tour Mountains oder so  aber ich würde doch ehr trail lastiger fahren wollen weshalb ich gerne ein fully haben würde da ich zugegebenermaßen ein wenig Angst um den alu Rahmen habe und auch um die Laufräder auch wenn ich mit meinen 65 kg ein Leichtgewicht für die von cube freigegebenen 115 kg bin

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (3. März 2014)

Oh ja =D
Ich hab 80 Kg und Fahr mit meinem Acid den gleichen Stil wie du. Hab mit dem Biken ja zum Abnehmen angefangen und dann den Spaß an den Trails entdeckt =D
Hab auch gleich den Wald mit Bergen vor der Haustüre, was dann passend ist =)


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. März 2014)

Mir hat Radfahren schon immer Spaß gemacht und alles was mit viel Schmutz und so zu tun hat und bin auch früher im Wald gefahren aber mit ATB und semi slicks und dann mit 15 bzw. 16 hab ich das radfahren erneut entdeckt mit einem 80er Jahre MTB und starrgabel dann musste ein richtiges MTB her und das acid hatte ich neu für 670€ bekommen und zugeschlagen nur kommt man mit dem hardtail schnell an die Grenzen

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (3. März 2014)

Ja die Grenze hab ich mit meinem Acid schon ausgetestet.
Stargabel hab ich 2 Wochen gefahren bevor ich mein Acid bekommen habe und da merkt man den Unterschied schon =)


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. März 2014)

Ja ist richtig

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (5. März 2014)

Naja, heute sind meine Teile gekommen wegen der Bremsscheibe......hat nicht ganz so geklappt wie es sollte muss ich sagen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. März 2014)

Wie meinst du hat nicht so geklappt wie es sollte?


----------



## McFirehead (5. März 2014)

Bei einer Schraube ist das Gewinde defekt....und der Sattel hält nicht richtig.
Muss mir morgen eine neue holen und dann mal sehn wie es weiter geht.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. März 2014)

Kann schon mal vorkommen

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (5. März 2014)

Du bist also doch immer Optimistisch 
Ist aber eine gute Einstellung =D


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. März 2014)

Komisch sonst Bin ich der pessimist in Personen

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (5. März 2014)

Oh. Also dir Varainte " Das Glas ist halb leer"


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. März 2014)

Meistens schon aber nicht immer. Aber beim MTB bin ich meist optimistisch wenn mal was kaputt ist oder nicht so klappt wie es soll.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (5. März 2014)

Ich bin eher die Richtung das es immer eine Lösung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (10. März 2014)

Naja hat sich jetzt herausgestellt, das ich beim Bremssattelwechsel mir das Gewinde an der Federgabel überdreht hab.
Ist jetzt seit Freitag in der Werkstatt....=(
Hab aber jetzt schon was neues für mein Bike gesehen---> Shimano Saint Pedale


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. März 2014)

Ah das ist bestimmt ärgerlich. Aber wie hast du das geschafft? Die Schraube zu fest gezogen. Ich mein ich ziehe die auch ziemlich fest an aber bisher ist nichts passiert. Die Saint Pedale sind sicherlich gut für den Preis hatte überlegt die als zweites paar zu holen. Aber viel Glück mit dem Gewinde das es nicht total kaputt ist sonst kannst du sie wegschmeißen also die Gabel.


----------



## McFirehead (12. März 2014)

Keine Ahnung wie ich das geschafft habe. Hab die Schraube leicht angezogen und dabei rauscht sie durch und dreht sich nur noch lose.
Gabel ist zum Glück reperabel. Mein Händler macht mir ein Ersatzgewinde rein, aber das Bike ist seit Freitag weg und ich bekomme es mit Glück morgen wieder. Wieso die Saint als 2. Paar? Welche hast du Standartmäßig drauf?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. März 2014)

Standard hab ich die Shimano PD-M520 (Klickies) nur manchmal will ich auch mal (wortwörtlich) ungebunden fahren. Wenn ich mit Freunden fahre die fahren keine MTBs bzw. alte oder ATBs die fahren mit Bärentatze und da will ich nicht immer so schnell sein sondern ehr gemütlich mit Klickies "muss" ich komischerweise voll gas geben.


----------



## McFirehead (12. März 2014)

Okay.
Klickies haben mich wenn ich erlich bin noch nie Interessiert, aber ich denk die Saints werden es dann


----------



## AcidCB (18. März 2014)

Hey Leute ich habe ein 2012er Acid mit der orgiginal Scheibenbremse hinten von Shimano. Vor gut einem Jahr habe ich eine Formula Scheibe installiert. Die Bremswirkung war bis vor kurzem echt super, aber irgendwie bremst sie jetzt kaum noch. Ich habe die Beläge erneuert und die Scheibe geprüft sowie gereinigt aber es hat sich nicht verbessert. Was kann ich machen das sich die Bremswirkung wieder verbessert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. März 2014)

Du hast neue Bremsbeläge drauf?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## AcidCB (18. März 2014)

Ja die Beläge sind schon erneuert aber es hat trotzdem nix geholfen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. März 2014)

Dann musst du die Beläge erst einmal einbremsen.


----------



## AcidCB (18. März 2014)

Eingebremst sind sie schon, so neu sind sie auch nicht mehr. Nicht nur das keine Bremswirkung da ist, es macht auch ein höllen krach wenn ich bremse.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. März 2014)

Also keine Bremswirkung und kreischen?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## AcidCB (19. März 2014)

richtig genau  Kann es sein das Luft im System ist, oder zu wenig Flüssigkeit?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. März 2014)

Nein ehr nicht Bau mal die Beläge aus und mach ein Foto könnte sein das sie verglast sind oder verölt 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (19. März 2014)

Also nach der Beschreibung, denk ich das CubeFan1998 da auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Weil bei Luft im System wäre es meiner Meinung
nach kein kreischen. Falls du jedoch dran bist probiere einfach mal den Hebel zu ziehen und dann auf deine Bremse zu schauen ob die Kolben und die Beläge sich auch richtig auf die Bremsscheibe setzen. Da könnte nähmlich auch das Problem sein.


----------



## McFirehead (19. März 2014)

Aber nochmal so Off Topic zum Thema der Bremse:

Nachdem ich mal einen sauberen Abgang vom Bike gemacht hab( Gott sei Danke nur Kratzer am Bike) hab ich jetzt endlich meine 180 er Scheibe vorne drauf. Bremsleistung ist für mich momentan jetzt endlich stark genug vorhanden. =)
Außerdem hab ich jetzt meine Saint Pedale dran und muss echt sagen, dass sie die Investition wert waren.
Vom Grip her echt eine Verbesserung zu den alten Serienpedalen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. März 2014)

Jetzt brauchst du nur noch richtige reifen 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (19. März 2014)

Das stimmt =D
Da hab ich aber meine Wahl mit den Nobby Nic schon getroffen


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. März 2014)

Für vorne und hinten?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (19. März 2014)

Ja werden es beide denke ich.
Warum fährst du andere an deinem?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. März 2014)

Für vorne hab ich mir jetzt einen Mountain king II bestellt und einen x king 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## FrankOL (20. März 2014)

Moin zusammen,

bin jetzt auch ein brandneuer Cube Acid Fahrer, 29" Modell aus 2013. Restgrößen sind jetzt um die 25% unter Neupreis zu bekommen, aber das nur am Rande.
Bin auch Neu-MTBler - habe zum Laufen eine Alternative gesucht und alleine mit dem Rennrad über die Landstraße war mir dann doch zu verwegen.

Ihr schreibt oben über Pedale. Nach meinen ersten 30 km heute fällt mir auf, dass die Pedale die dabei waren sich nur sehr sehr schwer drehen lassen. Läuft sich das noch ein? Bei meinem alten Trekkingrad drehen die schon schwer, beim Acid ist das zur Zeit aber noch schlimmer.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (21. März 2014)

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen leicht gängiger werden die nicht mehr. Zumindest bei mir nicht nach ca. 600 km waren die Pedale immer noch schwer gängig

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (21. März 2014)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Acid und viel Spaß und schmerzfreie Fahrt =)
Das die Pedale sich schwer drehen ist mir erlich gesagt erst aufgefallen, als ich meine neuen drauf gemacht habe.
Aber bei mir sind es jetzt so 450 km auf dem Tacho.
Was möchtest du eigentlich mit deinem Acid anstellen??


----------



## AcidCB (21. März 2014)

Ich habe jetzt die Chance für hinten eine nagel neue Formula RX tune 160mm Bremsanlage mit neuer Scheibe zu bekommen. An der Bremse sind 155mm Bremsleitung dran, reicht diese für das Acid? Stammt aus einem Radon Skeen.

Weiterhin möchte ich mir Nobby Nic Reifen kaufen, welche ist die maximale dicke die auf ein Acid passen?

Danke für die Antworten im vorraus 



Achso und an meinen Vorgänger, glückwunsch zum Acid. Ich habe mein Pedalen auch getauscht, da meine auch recht schwer gingen. Wurde also auch bei mir nicht besser.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (21. März 2014)

115 mm? Oder 1115 mm? Reifenbreite sollte 2,25 nicht groß übersteigen für vorne und hinten?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankOL (21. März 2014)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Was möchtest du eigentlich mit deinem Acid anstellen??



Wie oben schon angedeutet statt laufen abends mal eine Stunde, oder mehr, zügig mit dem Rad. Berge gibt es hier nicht, aber auch nicht genug geteerte Radwege das sich ein Speed-Bike lohnen würde. Das Barneführer Holz ist auch nur ein paar Minuten entfernt und ein Cross-Rad fährt sich meiner Meinung nach wie mein Trekking-Rad, also überflüssig. 
Deshalb wurde es nach langem Überlegen ein MTB.
Bei Gelegenheit vielleicht noch als Nachrüstung die Schwalbe Thunder Burt da es doch häufig Strasse werden wird.

Nochmal zu den Pedalen, hab zwar keinen Vergleich aber der Grip bei den Originalen finde ich gar nicht so schlecht. Drehen die Shimano Saint besser? Ich würde von einem Pedal erwarten man stößt es an und es dreht sich min. ein paar mal um die Achse.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (21. März 2014)

also wenn man die originalen Cube Pedale andreht drehen die sich gar nicht weiter sobald man sie los lässt aber zu deinem Fahr Profil würden sich Klickpedale gut eigenen.


----------



## FrankOL (21. März 2014)

Über Klickpedale habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, hatte da schon die Shimano PD-M 324 im Auge, da hätte man wahlweise beide Möglichkeiten.
Legt man sich damit auf die _Fresse_ beim üben zu Anfang  Aber Lust das auszuprobieren hätte ich schon glaube ich. Kenne jemanden der fährt Rennrad und der meint sowas wäre super.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (21. März 2014)

Ich würde dir empfehlen gerade am Anfang reine Klickpedale zu nehmen, weil du dann nicht erst nach der richtigen Seite suchen musst. Des weiteren würde ich dir am Anfang zu den SH-65 Cleats raten damit kannst du ausklicken in alle Richtungen zu Seite und auch nach oben heißt wenn du mal nicht aus dem Pedal kommst bzw. zu langsam bist kannst du nicht in diese Schreck Sekunde kommen das du umfällst, weil du ja nach oben auslösen kannst. Also ich persönlich bin nicht umgefallen was nicht heißt das du nicht auch nicht umfallen wirst ich hatte das eigentlich schon relativ schnell raus. Am besten du klickst auch schon was früher aus und nicht erst kurz vor stehen bleiben das er spart viel Angst.


----------



## FrankOL (21. März 2014)

Cleats sind Einsätze für Pedale? Für welche z.B.?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (21. März 2014)

Die cleats sind die platten die man unter den Schuh schraubt und dann in das Pedal ein klickt 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcidCB (21. März 2014)

bzgl der Bremsleitung meinte ich natürlich 155 cm  *ups*


----------



## CubeFan1998 (21. März 2014)

Puh das könnte knapp werden ich hatte bei meiner SLX bremse 1700 mm Leitung aber ich hab nicht so viel gekürzt. Mann muss auch bedenken das man den Lenker bis zum Anschlag drehen kann ohne das die Leitung reißt 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## FrankOL (22. März 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Die cleats sind die platten die man unter den Schuh schraubt und dann in das Pedal ein klickt



Was ist hiermit? http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-ct70-click-r-inkl.-pd-t700-allround-schuhe-12229


----------



## CubeFan1998 (22. März 2014)

Die sind für touren Fahrer 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## FrankOL (22. März 2014)

Hat jemand schon mal versucht die grossen Aufkleber auf den Felgen zu entfernen. Vielleicht mit einem Fön erhitzen und dann abziehen?


----------



## McFirehead (23. März 2014)

Mal anderst gefragt.
Warum willst du die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen?


----------



## FrankOL (23. März 2014)

Wirkt so etwas "bunt", ohne vielleicht etwas dezenter. Werden die nicht sowieso irgendwann abblättern?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. März 2014)

Nein eigentlich nicht meine sind nur etwas zerkratzt

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (26. März 2014)

Hey, 
weis denn irgendwer die geo vom 2011er acid. Konnte bisher leider nix finden


----------



## fred-star (28. März 2014)

Habe die slx verbaut und heute die neuen scheiben rt-68 ice tech. Meine frage hat einer von euch die bremse am anfang komplett schleiffrei eingestellt bekommen?

Es schleift nicht übermäßig bei mir nur sehr wenig aber habe auch langsam keine lust mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. März 2014)

fred-star schrieb:


> Habe die slx verbaut und heute die neuen scheiben rt-68 ice tech. Meine frage hat einer von euch die bremse am anfang komplett schleiffrei eingestellt bekommen?
> 
> Es schleift nicht übermäßig bei mir nur sehr wenig aber habe auch langsam keine lust mehr.



Hab auch ne SLX verbaut und habe sie relativ schnell schleiffrei bekommen allerdings waren sie von Werk an verölt

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## fred-star (28. März 2014)

Ist nicht das sie die ganze scheibe lang schleift eher ein leichtes streicheln  habe aber auch erst 3km mit der kombi gefahren zu test zwecken. Denke das nach der ersten tour der spuck vorbei ist sonst soll mein Händler des Vertrauens sich drum kümmern


----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. März 2014)

Meine hatte Ich auf de herkömmliche Art sprich pm Sattel los machen das man ihn bewegen kann Bremshebel ziehen und wieder fest schrauben hat auch nicht geklappt hab meine selbst eingestellt mit Hilfe von Licht 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Boshard (28. März 2014)

Gehen die beiden Kolben auch wieder gleichmäßig rein?
Schau mal ob die Scheiben Rundlaufen und ob alle schrauben gleichmäßig angezogen sind.

Ansonsten Klappt es gut wenn man von oben durch den Bremssattel schaut und 
den Sattel so ausrichtet das an beiden Seiten ein gleichmäßiger Lichtspalt ist.


----------



## fred-star (29. März 2014)

Scheiben neu und gerade, bremsen neu und voll in Ordnung,  habe es mit licht und papier versucht 100% schleiffrei will nicht gelingen.


----------



## fred-star (29. März 2014)

Habe drei bilder in mein album geladen da sieht man den unterschied zwischen der Fläche die beim bremsen wirkt. Frage ist der adapter fasch montiert? Vorne packt er mit ca. 50% weniger


----------



## Boshard (29. März 2014)

Beim VR hast du die Unterlegscheiben Falsch montiert !
Die kommen Zwischen Bremssattel und Schraubenkopf.
War der Adapter bei der Bremse mit bei?
Shimano hatte das System mal kurzzeitig

Beim HR müsstest du mal ein anders Foto machen da sieht man nicht viel.


----------



## fred-star (29. März 2014)

hr ist ohne adapter nur andere scheibe und bremssattel. Vorne habe ich schon verändert musste oben aber unterlegen da die scheibe sonst nicht sauber durch den sattel läuft.

Sieht man schlecht auf dem bild.


----------



## Boshard (29. März 2014)

Schaut schon mal besser aus.
Hast du oben am Bremssattel noch eine Unterlegscheibe drunter?

Was hast du Hinten verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (30. März 2014)

Der adapter war falsch rum.

Jetzt ist richtig


----------



## fred-star (30. März 2014)

Bild vergessen


----------



## Boshard (30. März 2014)

Schau doch gut aus und Bremst bestimmt auch viel besser


----------



## fred-star (30. März 2014)

Kein Vergleich zu vorher.


----------



## FrankOL (2. April 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> ...Des weiteren würde ich dir am Anfang zu den SH-65 Cleats raten ...



Ich habe mich mal etwas eingelesen, Du meinst SH56 und nicht SH65 oder?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. April 2014)

FrankOL schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal etwas eingelesen, Du meinst SH56 und nicht SH65 oder?



Ja klar hab mich verschrieben.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (6. April 2014)

Hey Leute.
Hab mal eine Frage an die ganzen Acid-Fahrer die hier noch Aktiv reinschauen.
Kommt eigentlich jemand von euch aus Stuttgart oder der Umgebung?


----------



## fred-star (8. April 2014)

Ich nicht


----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. April 2014)

Ich komme aus dem bergischen Land Sorry

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## fred-star (8. April 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem bergischen Land Sorry
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Da bin ich auch ab und zu on tour


----------



## McFirehead (8. April 2014)

Okay.
Fred-star kennst du da schöne Plätze, weil ich im September nach Stuttgart ziehen werde und den schönen Pfälzerwald verlassen muss.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. April 2014)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Okay.
> Fred-star kennst du da schöne Plätze, weil ich im September nach Stuttgart ziehen werde und den schönen Pfälzerwald verlassen muss.



Ich denke er meint das bergische land

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## McFirehead (8. April 2014)

Verdammt =D
Voll übersehen.
Na dann passt das soweit =D


----------



## fred-star (9. April 2014)

Heute noch in bonn gewesen einfach hammer die locations nur leider kein bike bei gehabt


----------



## zippolino (13. April 2014)

hey leute ich habe ein standart Cube Acid von 2009

nun möchte ich aber eher gemütlich damit fahren also etwas aufrechter sitzen. sozusagen wie bei einem cruiser (übertrieben gesagt)

habe nun die empfehlungen bekommen dass man nicht nur einen Riser lenker dranmachen sollte sondern auch einen verstellbaren vorbau?!?! ist das richtig? hat vielleicht jemand ein paar links für mich mit passenden bauteilen fürs cube acid oder sonstige erfahrungen.

PS: ich möchte nur EIN BISSCHEn aufrechter sitzen. es soll sich nicht so fahren wie ein Holland rad


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. April 2014)

naja ein Verstellbarer Vorbau wäre Übertrieben. Aber ein Rise Lenker ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Aber du kannst einen steileren Vorbau nehmen dein jetziger hat wohl ca. 9° und ich würde dir dann so einen Empfehlen:http://www.bikeunit.de/bbb-bhs-25-mtb-vorbau-highrise-os-35d-schwarz-271776.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippolino (13. April 2014)

hmmm ich habe mal 2 fotos gemacht von meinem vorbau. der hat glaube ich 6 grad????

der von dem link oben hat 35 grad oder was??? das wäre ja wirklick ein krasser unterschied zu meinen 6 grad...

hast du vielleicht auch noch eine empfehlung für einen Lenker den ich bestellen könnte?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. April 2014)

Beim lenker hab ich keine Empfehlung aber er sollte nicht breiter sein und dafür mehr Rise haben

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## zippolino (13. April 2014)

okay. jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen ob ich den vorbau ind der Länge von 110mm, 90mm oder 70mm nehme...

ich tendiere ja zu 90 mm?!?!!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. April 2014)

Um so kürzer der Vorbau um so aufrechter sitzt du. Ich würde dir vorschlagen zu einem Händler zu fahren und dann mit ihm zu besprechen das du mehrere Vorbauten ausprobieren kannst

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## urmel511 (13. April 2014)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr den hier geholt
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=25928;page=1;menu=1000,2,114;mid=155;pgc=0

Finde es praktisch das ich variiren kann, entweder 8°, 10 °, 12°, 14° oder 16°


----------



## dumpmybrain (22. April 2014)

Ich reihe mich dann hier auch mal ein.
Habe mir am Wochenende ein 2014er Acid 27.5 gegönnt.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (22. April 2014)

Ich glaube du bist der erste hier mit sem 650B Acid. Wie findest du es denn?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## dumpmybrain (22. April 2014)

Ich bin das 2013er 29" Probegefahren und habe mich nicht sehr wohlgefühlt. Ich finde das 27.5 für mich perfekt.
Hab eine Schrittlänge von 83cm, was ja Rechnerisch ca. auf ein 18,7 " Rahmen kommt. Das 29" hatte Rahmengröße 19", das 650B hat jetzt 20"
Muss aber dazu sagen das ich davor ein uralt gerät hatte und Einsteiger bin.


----------



## fred-star (22. April 2014)

Glw und viel Spaß mit dem bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (22. April 2014)

Viel Vergnügen und poste mal ein paar Bildchen im "zeigt her"-Fred


----------



## dumpmybrain (22. April 2014)

Wird gemacht, morgen ist ein Ausritt geplant!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (22. April 2014)

Halt den gaul unter Kontrolle die smart sam neigen zum starken rutschen

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## dumpmybrain (23. April 2014)

Ein Upgrade auf was besseres ist ja zum Glück nicht so Kostenintensiv, wäre die Frage ob Schwalbe (Hans Dampf) oder doch was anderes für CC-Touren (Schotter) und bisschen Trailschlendern.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. April 2014)

Hans Dampf wüsste ich nicht ob die rein passen zumindest durch den Rahmen. Ich fahre zur Zeit den Continental MountainKing II in 2,2" mit BCC und Protection vorne und hinten den Standard Smart Sam. Will aber noch den Continental X-King in 2,2" mit BCC und Race Sport 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## dumpmybrain (23. April 2014)

Wäre auch vielleicht was für mich, am Montag nach 10km gleich zwei Dornen ins Vorderrad eingefahren und geplättet 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. April 2014)

Das ist aber echt übel. Hatte mit meinen Smart Sams "nur" drei Platte.


----------



## fred-star (23. April 2014)

Smart sam ist aber auch der letzte rotz habe noch zwei im keller dort werden sie bestimmt vergammeln oder ebay 20€ und weg


----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. April 2014)

fred-star schrieb:


> Smart sam ist aber auch der letzte rotz habe noch zwei im keller dort werden sie bestimmt vergammeln oder ebay 20€ und weg



Für 20€ Kriegst du die nicht los. Am HR ist er ganz okay aber da gibt es natürlich besseres. Hab meinen zweiten SS für ne Pizza und nem Bier getauscht.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## fred-star (24. April 2014)

Würde ich auch. Hauptsache weg. Will den werder am vr noch am hr haben


----------



## McFirehead (28. April 2014)

Diese tollen Erfahrungswerte über den Smart Sam .
Hat jemand hier auch Erfahrungswerte mit dem Nobby Nic oder Hans Dampf?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. April 2014)

Nope wobei ich weiterhin anzweifle das der HD durch den Rahmen geht und vor Allem ob der nicht ein wenig über trieben ist 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## classictrailer (28. April 2014)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Diese tollen Erfahrungswerte über den Smart Sam .
> Hat jemand hier auch Erfahrungswerte mit dem Nobby Nic oder Hans Dampf?


Ich fahre ab Herbst auf meinem 26`Acide den Fat Albert jeweils hinten und vorne in 2,25.
Paßt hinten gut und hat noch genügend Platz. 
Würde im Sommer aber Nobby Nic oder Conti Mountain King bevorzugen.


----------



## McFirehead (28. April 2014)

Okay. Danke für die Antwort classictrailer.
Hab ja im Moment den Smart Sam drauf und bin froh wenn ich Grip habe.
Fahr halt eher flowige Trails mit Wurzeln bzw. auch Schotter. Ab und an auch mal Straße.
Mal schaun was es jetzt wird. Hab ja jetzt 3 Wochen Fahrverbot -.-


----------



## fred-star (29. April 2014)

Hoffe das mein nn für vorne mal kommt.


----------



## McFirehead (7. Mai 2014)

Hey fred-star,

ist er schon angekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (9. Mai 2014)

Nee heute erst verschickt total nervig


----------



## McFirehead (9. Mai 2014)

Echt
Das ist echt Blöd gelaufen


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Mai 2014)

Hat hier wer schon ein oder zwei fach Probiert? Wenn ja welche Kombi fahrt ihr? Ich wollte mir mal ein 38er Blatt bestellen und dann einzeln fahren. Und wenn es gut klappt den Hebel abmachen und noch eine richtige Kurbel kaufen.


----------



## Adama (10. Mai 2014)

bin neu hier und hab den Acid Thread entdeckt und mir gedacht stell mich hier als erstes vor da ich ebenfalls ein Acid Comp black"n"white fahre  Habe es vor 1,5 Monaten gebraucht gekauft und abgesehen von der Gabel (noch die Dart 3) bin ich sehr zufrieden und hab auch schon ein wenig was dran geändert wie Bremsen, Pedale und Lenker.

Bin übrigens 28 und komme aus Leipzig.

Wie findet ihr die Kombi Acid und RockShox Reba, bin am überlegen welche Gabel ich mir hole und es sollten nicht mehr oder einstellbar 100mm sein, da ich recht leicht bin (68kg) sollte sie auch ein gutes Ansprechverhalten haben, fahre max. Waldwege mit stärkeren Wurzeln aber mehr würde die Gabel nicht belastet werden. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen (Hersteller egal, hab die Reba ins Auge gefasst da sie überall lobpresi wird und absenkbar wäre)

Das Bild ist noch mit altem Lenker, Pedale und Bremsanlage, mehr oder weniger nur 2/3 Tage nach dem Kauf^^


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Mai 2014)

Reba ist ein guter Ansatz Grund solide und nicht z schwer wenn es nicht so teurer sein soll die XC32 solo air für ca 150€ oder halt die reba. Mein ich das nur oder ist die Front ziemlich hoch

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Adama (10. Mai 2014)

Huhu und danke für die schnelle Antwort^^

ne das sieht nur so aus wegen dem WInkel und dem Boden, außerdem ist der Vorbau da noch positiv montiert (5Grad plus, mittlerweile negativ mit breiterem Lenker)

Die XC32 Solo Air hab ich mir bei Rose auch schon angeschaut aber leider find ich keine ERfahrungsberichte zu der  Klar besser als die Dart 3 ist sie sicherlich, die Recon Gold Solo Air wäre auch ne Variante oder? Und ich würde auch gebraucht kaufen wenn ich dadurch was deutlich besseres bekomm^^ xD


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Mai 2014)

Dann Kriegst du jetzt einen Bericht über die XC32 solo air  wenn man erst einmal die Gabel richtig eingestellt hat dann spricht sie nicht schlecht an allerdings öffnet der Lockout für mich zu schnell also schon im wiegetritt vielleicht braucht sie ein bisschen Öl. Ich persönlich würde die recon mit der XC32 in etwa auf eine Stufe stellen. Allerdings muss man erwähnen das ja die Dart stahl gefedert ist und nicht Luft. 

Bei gebraucht Kauf wäre ich vorsichtig Stichwort Wartungsintervalle

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Adama (10. Mai 2014)

Naja auf Luft bin ich gekommen weil meine Logik mir sagt das das bei meinem geringen Körpergewicht komfortabler wäre vor allem beim Ansprechverhalten? Aber lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren, will Komfort und die Möglichkeit mal 2-3 Treppenstufen runterzufahren/-springen.


----------



## Adama (10. Mai 2014)

Inwiefern bzw worauf genau ist in Sachen Wartungsintervallen zu achten beim Gebrauchtkauf (bzw. für mich selber beim Neukauf?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Mai 2014)

Hab ca. Das selbe gewicht du hast halt den Vorteil das du es besser anpassen kannst. Wartung schaust du am besten bei RockShox bzw. Beim jeweiligen Gabel Hersteller nach

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Adama (11. Mai 2014)

Da hast du recht aber welche nehmen, da hat man echt die Qual der Wahl oder  Rein vom "Namen" her hät ich am liebsten ne Magura xD


----------



## McFirehead (12. Mai 2014)

Also ich kann CubeFan zustimmen. Hab bei meinem Acid eine Recon Silver Solo Air drin und fahre sie noch ein wenig härter als deine Änspruche hier sind und bin zu frieden. Kommt halt auch immer drauf an was du ausgeben willst.


----------



## Adama (13. Mai 2014)

Oki ich hör mal auf eure Stimme der Vernunft^^ Naja ne Gabel im Preisbereich der Reba wäre machbar aber nachdem ich nun noch n bissl gelesen hab etc muss ich euch zustimmen, ich werds wohl mit der RS XC32 SA probieren und sehe jetzt schon das ich zufrieden sein werde und mir umsonst Gedanken gemacht hab xD Bei Rose gibts die für 169€, das klingt gut find ich.

Werd mal berichten sobald sie da ist^^


----------



## McFirehead (14. Mai 2014)

Dann werden wir mal auf deinen Bericht abwarten =).
Aber ich denke sie wird dir gefallen.


----------



## Adama (14. Mai 2014)

Ich mach mir meist eh zu viele Gedanken, morgen wird se bestellt und wenn sie meiner Freundin auch zusagt gleich nochmal^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (15. Mai 2014)

Ist die eigentlich mit Poploc-Fernbedienung?
Naja ich schau mich in den nächsten 3 Monaten mal nach einem gebrauchten Fully um.
Mal sehen was ich finde =D


----------



## Adama (18. Mai 2014)

Lol n Fully kauf ich mir die Tage auch, wird wohl ein Canyon Nerve al 7.0 oder Haibike qfs rx  Worauf hast du deine Augen geworfen?

Also laut Rose mein ich hat die XC32 nen remote, müsste Dienstag oder so kommen da wissen wir´s genau ;-)


----------



## McFirehead (18. Mai 2014)

Ich hab ein gebrauchtes Cube Stereo HPA von 2009 gesehn was mir zusagt. Schau aber auch noch Canyon oder Radon Bikes.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. Mai 2014)

So ich hab jetzt seit zwei Wochen meine drei Kettenblätter durch eines ersetzt. Vorher hatte ich an der Kurbel 24 o. 22, 32, 42 da ich meist entweder auf dem 32er oder auf dem 42er gefahren bin hab ich mich für das 38er Entschieden. Hinten hab ich eine 10 fach 11-36t Kassette damit komme ich in der Regel überall Hoch und mit viel Getrampel auch mit Adäquater Geschwindigkeit wieder runter auf der geraden komm ich auch gut klar mit ca. 30-40 km/h. Jetzt kann sich meine Linke Hand voll und ganz aufs Bremsen konzentrieren schicker sieht es auch noch aus ohne Schalthebel und Umwerfer.


----------



## Boshard (18. Mai 2014)

Magst du mal ein Bild zeigen wie das Altuell ausschaut?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. Mai 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Magst du mal ein Bild zeigen wie das Altuell ausschaut?



Die Tage mach ich eins naja die Kurbel ist meine alte drei Fach Kurbel noch sieht ein wenig bescheiden aus. Demnächst wenn ich wieder Geld hab kommt ne 2 Fach Kurbel dran und dann mit Bash.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo, bin auch neu hier, und war längere Zeit stiller Mitleser;-). Fahre übrigens auch ein Cube Acid. Ich glabe es ist ein 2009er Modell. 
Finde diesen Cube Acid Thread super. 
Viele Grüße 
Patric


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (19. Mai 2014)

Hier noch ein Bild


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. Mai 2014)

So hier das versprochene Foto der 1x10 schaltung mit 11-36 Kassette und 38t Kettenblatt

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (19. Mai 2014)

Super, und wie fährts sich? Schaut ja schon mal nicht schlecht aus. 
Hoffe ich darf hier auch einfachso mitschreiben. Wenn ich gegen irgendwelche Regeln verstosse, könnt ihrs mir ruhig mitteilen, bin nähmlich einfachso reingeplatzt. 
Gruß Patric.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (20. Mai 2014)

Also das hat schon was mit dem 1x10
Welche Vorteile hast du damit festgestellt?

@Mountainbiker98 bzw. Patric.
Du darfst natürlich. Sind ja alle ein Haufen Acid Fahrer und freuen uns über jeden Neuzugang.
Was hast du schon mit deinem Bike erlebt bzw. wo fährst du mit ihm?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (21. Mai 2014)

Moin zusammen, ich fahre hauptächlich CC, also Waldautobahnen oder ähnliches. Gerne auch mal längere Tagestouren... so um die 70 Km. Wohne in NRW, in der Nähe von Wipperführt... falls der Ort bekannt ist.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (21. Mai 2014)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich fahre hauptächlich CC, also Waldautobahnen oder ähnliches. Gerne auch mal längere Tagestouren... so um die 70 Km. Wohne in NRW, in der Nähe von Wipperführt... falls der Ort bekannt ist.



Howdy aus dem bergischen Land bzw genauer gesagt aus Wuppertal. Ich schreib auch gleich mal was über mein set up aber am Handy ist mit das zu lang

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ja cubefan1998 ich komme aus dem Bergischen und bin auch ziemlich glücklich darüber.  Wo kommt ihr her? Is ne super gegend das Bergische... kennt der ein oder andere hier einige touren? Kenn die Gegend im Umkreis zwar schon gut... aber es gibt bestimmt dennoch den ein oder anderen tollen trail oder Route....! Also wenn ihr hier inder Nähe wohnt könnt ihr ja mal bescheid sagen, könnten dann mal ne kleine Tour machen. 
Falls ichs noch nicht erwähnt habe bin in paar Tagen 16... was hält ihr von dem Mavic Notch Helm?... 
Viele Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Bergischen. 
Patric


----------



## CubeFan1998 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub du hattest mich missverstanden ich komme aus Wuppertal. Wie weit ist es von dir aus nach Wuppertal hier würde ich ein paar Trails in Beyenburg und in Burgholz kennen (falls dir das was sagst) ich bin im übrigen auch 16. 

Sonnige Bergische der war gut........ Ehr aus dem feuchten Bergischen


----------



## McFirehead (21. Mai 2014)

Alle hier aus dem bergischen Land 
Naja Patric ich komme aus der schönen Pfalz.
Genauer gesagt in der Nähe von Kaiserslautern. Hab also den Pfälzer Wald bei mir
Aber ich bin ab 01.09. in Stuttgart für 3 Jahre, also muss ich mich da auch mal auf die Suche nach Trails begeben =).
Ah und mein Alter ist 20.

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## dumpmybrain (21. Mai 2014)

Ah, noch einer aus der Pfalz? Grüsse aus der Nordpfalz! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (22. Mai 2014)

Moin zusammen, Burgholz und so, sagt mir jetzt nicht wirklich was, aber... Wuppertal ist ca.  48Kilometer von mir entfernt ... die Strecke könnte man sich ja vornehmen, aber ich weiss nicht...! Und die schöne Pfalz ist leider ein grösseres Stück weg.... Hmmmm naja. Aber sonnig ist es hier, wir hatten gestern 28Grad... 
Gruß 
Patric


----------



## McFirehead (22. Mai 2014)

Nordpfalz?
Wo genau?
Ich bin aus Imsbach.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dumpmybrain (22. Mai 2014)

Ne oder? 
Komm quasi von der anderen Donnersberg seite.

Oberwiesen


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## McFirehead (22. Mai 2014)

Tja klein ist die Welt 
Wo fährst du dann eigentlich deine Runden?


----------



## dumpmybrain (22. Mai 2014)

Bin ja noch nicht so lang dabei, aber meist hier direkt im wald, kriegsfeld, kibo


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheRover (22. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend,

ich bin schon etwas länger hier angemeldet, war aber recht inaktiv (was aber nicht inaktiv auf dem Bike heißt )

Ich habe mir 2010 als ich noch Student war ein Cube Acid 2010 geholt - mehr war leider damals finanziell nicht drin.
Allerdings begann ich damals mit dem Biken.

Jetzt bin ich berufstätig und die Federgabel fand ich von Anfang nicht so toll - was Neues muss also her.

Einsatzgebiet sind ausschließlich Touren (Waldautobahn, Feldwege, aber auch mal gröbere Singletrails etc.) und ich wiege ca. 70kg.

Ich habe schon mehrfach gehört, dass die RS Reba sich gut zum Aufrüsten des Acids eignet. Wenn ja welche Reba am besten?
Ich habe eine mit Postmount-Aufnahme gesehen - aber selbst wenn es IS ist, gibt es ja wohl Adapter...
Tapered passt allerdings wohl gar nicht an das Acid, oder?

Mein preisliches Limit liegt bei 500€, aber das wird sich wohl beim Acid nicht lohnen oder was meint ihr?
Mit den restlichen Komponenten bin ich allerdings zufrieden.

Was würdet ihr bei dem Preislimit und Einsatzgebiet/Gewicht empfehlen?
Bin für alles offen.

Danke und Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo erstmal und herzlich Willkommen. Also meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht eine Rs Reba zu holen. Ich fahre seit circa einem halben Jahr eine RochShox Recon Gold. Eignet sich super für dein Einsatzgebiet... und ich bin mit ihr auch super zufrieden. Sie hat auch einen 11/8 zoll Schaft... kein tapered.  Will jetzt hier natürlich keine Werbung machen, aber die Rs Recon eignet sich hervorragend zum Aufrüsten des Acids.... mir war die Dart 3 auch zu billig geworden. Die Rs Recon Gold hab ich bei Fahrrad. de auch ziemlich günstig bekommen(190€). Aber ist natürlich deine Entscheidung... sorry falls es zu aufdringlich klingt. 
Gruß
Patric


----------



## McFirehead (22. Mai 2014)

Da denk ich wie Patric. Bist mit der Recon Gold sehr gut bedient. Natürlich kannst du dir auch eine Reba holen, diese ist natürlich eine etwas andere Liga, aber ich sag mir immer "Für was brauche ich es eigentlich".
Wenn du sagst du willst mit deine Acid wirklich an die Grenze des Hardtail gehen ist eine Reba schon besser.
@dumpmybrain Da kann man ja sich mal Treffen wenn Bedarf besteht und mal eine Runde drehen =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (23. Mai 2014)

Sorry, war noch nicht fertig. Hier zum Beispiel eine Recon Gold. Ist die günstigste die ich gefunden habe. http://m.ebay.de/itm/171020083879?nav=SEARCH
Gruß 
Patric


----------



## McFirehead (23. Mai 2014)

Michael.
Als Alternative kannst du dir auch mal die Rock Shox 30 Gold anschauen.
http://www.fahrrad.de/rockshox-30-gold-tk-sa-100-mm-1-18-inkl-poploc-schwarz-363202.html
Ist nach meinem Vergleich leichter als die Recon Gold.


----------



## TheRover (24. Mai 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich denke ich nehme dann direkt eine Reba, weil die Preisdifferenz zwischen Recon/30 Gold und der Reba letztendlich nur ca. 50 € ausmacht.

Leider finde ich sehr viele weiße Gabeln, wie auch die Recon von Patric - macht sich an meinem schwarzen Acid wohl nicht so gut.

Hier eine sehr günstige Reba Race: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-RE..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2a2daf5f9c

Gibt's da generell einen Haken bei so einer günstigen Reba?
Scheinen alles alte Modelle zu sein (zumindest nicht 2013/2014).

Hier eine RLT Ti für 329 € (Vorteil wäre wohl das ext. Floodgate und Titanium Federn?!):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Re..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2a2cce4779

Am liebsten wäre mir eine schwarze Reba mit DualAir. Die neuen Modelle scheinen alle SoloAir zu haben.


----------



## zippolino (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo.
Vorhin hat es aufeinmal angefangen zu schleifen hinten bei meiner Hinterbremse! es ging nicht mehr weg ich ich vermute mal die bremsbeläge sind schuld daran.

Die sind jetzt 14.000 km gelaufen und genau 5 jahre alt.

als bremse habe ich die standart bremse die beim cube acid 2009 verbaut ist eine "Hayes Stroker Ryde" Bremse...

hier mal ein bild von dem bremsklötzen:





die bremsscheibe ist noch völlig in ordnung und ist auch nicht verzogen oder so...

Gibt es da viele verschiedene sorten an Bremsbelägen?!?! welche soll ich am besten morgen beim Händler kaufen? Es wird doch wohl auch mit sicherheit an den bremsbelägen liegen oder?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (25. Mai 2014)

Die Bremsbeläge sehen auf jeden Fall schon verschlissen aus aber trotzdem glaube ich nicht das es daran liegt. Gehen die Kolben gleichmäßig raus?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## zippolino (25. Mai 2014)

ja die kolben sind gleichmässig 

ich glaube bei den belägen ist unten am rand etwas weggebrochen daruf hat es wohl geknirscht und geschliffen....


----------



## Boshard (25. Mai 2014)

Kann aber sein das ein Kolben Hängt das kann zu Schleifgeräuschen Führen.
Hatte ich auch schon bei meiner Zee.
Bremsbeläge Raus und Vorsichtig sauber machen.
Neue Beläge rein noch entlüften Fertig

Wie sehen deine Bremsscheiben aus?
Haben die einen Fühlbaren Rand?
Google mal die Mindes dicke bei Hayes , könnte auch auf der scheibe Stehen!
Mit einer Verschlissenen Bremsscheibe Fahren ist Gefährlich!
Oft sieht man nicht das die Runter sind , durch messen weiß man es genau!


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ja mit meinen originalen Hayes Belägen hatte ich auch nur Probleme... schleifen, kratzen und schwache Bremsleistung. Nun habe ich vorne swissstop beläge verbaut...und bin super zufrieden. Super bremsleistung und kein schleifen und quietschen. Ich glaube ich montiere hinten auch swissstop oder Alligator.  Also dann viel Glück. 
Gruß 
Patric


----------



## Boshard (26. Mai 2014)

Welche Swiss Stop beläge?
Orgainc , Sintered Metallic oder eBike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo.
Organisch. Meines Wissens gibt es die Swiss Stop beläge nur in Organisch. Aber sind echt super Dinger.
 Hier noch ein link...; http://www.bike24.de/p152307.html
Gruß
Patric


----------



## Boshard (26. Mai 2014)

Swiss Stop hat mehrere Mischungen im Programm
bon auch für die Ryde weiß ich net.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (26. Mai 2014)

Naja es kann sein. Aber die Alligator sollen wohl auch nicht schlecht sein, sind immerhin fast 13€ günstiger. 
Gruß 
Patric


----------



## Boshard (27. Mai 2014)

Hab mal Kool Stop für Magura Louise und MT4 gefahren waren auch geil.
und an der Louise Loadet in Sinter und Organic waren auch nicht schlecht.
Für die Shimano Hone irgendwelche Billig Beläge nur weiß ich nicht mehr welche.
die haben aber die scheibe versaut weil viel zu hart Bremsleistung wiederum war ok


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich denke auch das man beim kauf von belägen und scheiben nicht sparen sollte, denn ohne bremse ist aus die Maus. Wenn beim bremsen nähmlich aufeinmal die beläge zerbröseln (wie z.b. bei Marvi Union), ist dass nicht so toll. 
Gruß
Patric


----------



## amonkey (2. Juni 2014)

Servus,

ich bin neu hier, heiße Benni, bin 26 und komme aus der Nähe von Erlangen im schönen Franken.
Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren nun ein Hardtail Cube Acid 29" (MJ 2013).

Früher bin ich viel auf Asphalt und max. Schotter gefahren. In letzter Zeit ziehts mich aber auch öfters in die Wälder.
Dadurch habe ich ein paar kleine Dinge gefunden, die man sicher verbessern könnte.

Zunächst suche ich neue Reifen - die Smart Sams 2.25 sind mir pers. auf Asphalt nicht gut genug und auf feuchten Trails zu rutschig.
Würde am liebsten am HR einen 2.2er Raceking und vorne einen 2.4er X-King fahren.
Hat das schonmal jemand montiert an den originalen Laufrädern?
Ich hatte bisher nur beim 26er rundum den Raceking, der lief hammermässig auf Asphalt, wird mir aber auf Trails zu wenig Grip haben.
Welches Profil hat denn ähnlich gute Laufeigenschaften wie der Raceking?

Achja, Laufräder sind RFR ZX24.

Zusätzlich würde ich noch gerne die Bremse auf 180mm upgraden, hat jmd. einen Vorschlag? SLX 2014?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich würde dir als reifen vorne den Continental MK2 mit BCC und protection und hinten den x king ebenfall mit BCC und protection die laufen auf Asphalt super und auch bei regen im matsch kein Problem

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## amonkey (2. Juni 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Größentechnisch dann beide als 2.2 oder den MKII in 2.4?

Wollte ursprünglich den X-King in 2.4, weil er etwas schmaler baut, als andere in der Dimension.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab mal ne Frage. Meint ihr es lohnt sich an meinem Cube Acid eine Shimano Deore XT kurbel nachzurüsten? 
Gruß 
Patric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. Juni 2014)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hab mal ne Frage. Meint ihr es lohnt sich an meinem Cube Acid eine Shimano Deore XT kurbel nachzurüsten?
> Gruß
> Patric



Inwiefern meinst du das es sich lohnt wegen HT 2 statt octalink oder wegen des Gewichtes? Hast du XT trigger. 

Achja ich hab beide reifen in 2,2

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boshard (2. Juni 2014)

Moin

Ich fahr zwar am AMS 130 die X-King in 26x2,40 in RaceSport VR und HR.
Die Rollen schön leicht und haben einen guten Grip.
Auch bei Nässe oder schlamm hatte ich noch keine Problem.
Wo willst du fahren und was ist erste mal die Richtige Frage.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (2. Juni 2014)

Ja ich meinte wegen Hollowtech 2. HT2 soll ja auch dichter sein und einiges besser als octalink. Aber das gewicht ist mir auch wichtig. 
Gruß
Patric


----------



## Boshard (2. Juni 2014)

Da liegen weilten Zwischen!
Aber eine SLX Kurbel reicht voll aus was anderes Fahr ich am Fritzz auch nicht
und das AMS bekommt auch eine SLX 3 Fach zusammen mit dem Schaltung Upgrade!

Ich würde die nehmen!
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Hollowtech-II.html?xtcr=223&xtmcl=Shimano SLX


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. Juni 2014)

Dreck anfällig und auch Knack anfällig sind sie ehr wie ein Octalink Lager denn erstens, sitzt das Ocatalink im Rahmen und nicht draußen kriegt also nicht so viel ab. Dann ist das Ocatalink Lager komplett Gedichtet, weil Patronenlager sprich die halten. Ich würde sogar nur zu Deore greifen, statt der SLX.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (3. Juni 2014)

Okay, vielen dank für die Ratschläge und Tipps. 
Gruß 
Patric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karup (4. Juni 2014)

Habe nun seit einigen Wochen auch ein Cube Acid 29 (von 2013) und bin zufrieden damit


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo, und herzlich Willkommen. 
Wie fährt sich denn so ein 29zoll bike? 
Gruss 
Patric


----------



## Karup (6. Juni 2014)

Hehe, ich persönlich komme damit gut zurecht und fühle mich irgendwie besser drauf aufgehoben als auf meinem "alten" Radon ZR Team 26.
Kann ich aber nicht so recht beschreiben und da ich bisher keine Trails fahre, merke ich auch keinen großen Unterschied bei der Wendigkeit.


----------



## McFirehead (6. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab die Woche mal das Cube Attention SL 29 fahren dürfen.
Vom Abrollen find ich da ist schon ein Unterschied da und Wurzeln bzw. Hindernisse überfährt man besser, aber ich hab mich auf dem Bike einfach so unplatziert gefühlt.
Ich finde die Reifen sehen da so richtig überdimensoiniert aus.
Aber jedem das was Ihn zufrieden macht, aber ich bleib bei 26/27,5


----------



## amonkey (7. Juni 2014)

basti_ol schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder meins: gab ein paar neue Kleinteile



Super elegantes Acid! 
Was sind denn das für Schnellspanner? Die sehen in rot eloxiert, supergeil aus, nettes Detail!


----------



## McFirehead (7. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute.
Kurze Frage an euch:

Wer hat eine Recon Silver/XC32 an seinem Acid?
Mit wieviel Sag fahrt ihr die?
Ich hab jetzt 28 und bin jetzt bei 150 psi obwohl RockShox bei meinem Gewicht 100-120 psi angibt. Ist das normal?


So und dann brauch ich noch eine Entscheidungshilfe:

ich möchte mir eine Reba kaufen, aber auch eine RockShox Reverb.
Nun zur Frage: Was würdet ihr euch zuerst anschaffen?

Danke Leute

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Boshard (7. Juni 2014)

Federgabel


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. Juni 2014)

Die reverb ist ein nettes teil aber für mich als touren Fahrer zu pannen anfällig. Stell dir vor du bist 50 km von zuhause weg und dann geht die stütze nicht mehr rauf dann viel Spaß. Bei der XC 32 hab ich 2,5 cm sag bei 65 kg weiß aber nicht aus dem Kopf wie viel Druck drauf ist. 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Wollte einiges zum Thema Federgabel sagen. Ich fahre eine Rock Shox Recon Gold, ich weiss nicht ob sie identisch mit der Silver ist. Ich wiege ca. 65 Kilogramm und fahre sie mit 95-100 psi. Finde es ist passend für mein Gewicht eingestellt. Aber jeder muss selbst wissen. 
Und zum Thema reverb oder Reba?! 
Ich denke auch eine Reba wäre eine sinnvollere Investition als eine Reverb. 
Gruß 
Patric


----------



## McFirehead (9. Juni 2014)

Danke für eure Rückmeldung.
Also es wird jetzt als erstes eine Reba.

Nun hab ich mir mehrere Modelle herausgesucht:

1. RockShox Reba Race Dual Air

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-RE..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2a2daf5f9c

2. RockShox Reba SL Dual Air

http://www.discount-of-brands.com/rock-shox-reba-sl-dual-air-federgabel-schwarz-rot.html

3. RockShox Reba Rl Solo Air

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RockShox-REB..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item58ae599e10

4. RockShox Reba Team Dual Air

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Re..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item27d128c2e1

Welche ist davon ist die beste?
Welche würdet ihr nehmen?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (9. Juni 2014)

Ich würde Solo Air nehmen spricht schön an und ist leicht einzustellen.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich schließe mich Boshard an. Ich würde auch die Solo Air nehmen. Damals wo ich mich entscheiden nusste Rs Recon Gold oder Reba Dual Air... hab ich auch die Recon Gold genommen, und habs nicht bereut. Spricht super an und ist viel einfacher einzustellen als eine dual Air. Ein bekannter von mir hat die Reba in dual Air, und hat nur Probleme damit: Positiv/Negativ Luftkammer...! 
Also dann viel Spass beim Gabelkauf. 
Gruß
Patric


----------



## McFirehead (9. Juni 2014)

Hey,

Danke für die Antworten. Also ihr habt wieder die teuerste Gabel rausgesucht =D.
Aber was habt ihr gegen DualAir? Kann man die Gabel doch eigentlich mehr auf seine Bedürfnisse abstimmen oder nicht?
Und die Reba mit Solo Air ist auch die schwerste in der Auswahl?
Sry das ich nochmal nachfrage aber das Interessiert mich jetzt schon.

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Boshard (9. Juni 2014)

Bei Dual Air sind 2 Luft Ventile über die die Federgabel eingestellt wird.
Das Abstimmen ist Kompliziert und dauert lange.
Solo Air nur eines und die Technik Funktioniert richtig gut.


----------



## McFirehead (9. Juni 2014)

Okay. Also ist da auch Egal das die Rl mit Solo Air nur ein internes Floodgate besitzt.
Bin da echt unschlüssig im Moment.
Außerdem kostet die RL 300€ ohne Poploc
Und die Race 250€ mit Poploc.
Das ist auch so ein Punkt wo ich mich Frage wieso


----------



## Boshard (9. Juni 2014)

Mein AMS hat auch eine Fernbedienung für die Federgabel.
Hab die 2mal benutzt 

Ich brauch das nicht und mir ist das auch alles zu viel Schnickschnack am Bike/Lenker


----------



## amonkey (9. Juni 2014)

Gibt nix geileres am Anstieg oder bei längeren Asphalttouren. Aber ist sicher geschmackssache und abhängig vom eigenen Profil


----------



## McFirehead (9. Juni 2014)

Also ich verhandelr jetzt mal mit dem Anbieter wegen der Solo Air ob ich die für 250€ bekommen kann, ansonsten wird es denke ich die Race.
Danke für die Beratung.

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo, hab noch eine Frage zu der Slx kurbel. http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Hollowtech-II.html?xtcr=223&xtmcl=Shimano SLX Da steht ja das sie mit der 10 Fach Kette kompatibel ist. Kann ich sie trotzdem mit meinem 9 Fach System weiterfahren? Und welche Kurbelarmlänge würdet ihr nehmen? 170mm oder 175mm? Aber ich glaube nicht das man einen Unterschied zwischen 170/175 merkt. Oder? 
Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten. 
Gruß 
Patric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Juni 2014)

Zwischen 9 und 10 Fach ist nur die Abstufung anders so hat die 9 Fach 44 Zähne am größten Blatt und die 10 Fach nur 42 Zähne. Deine jetzige wird vermutlich auch 175 mm lang sein also wurden ich diese Länge wieder wählen

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. Juni 2014)

Ok, vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort. Werde dann sehr Wahrscheinlich die Slx nehmen. Die 15 Gramm mehr Gewicht als die XT...
Gruß
Patric


----------



## Boshard (10. Juni 2014)

Die SLX reicht voll aus , fahr ich auch am Fritzz als 2Fach
und am AMS kommt auch eine rann


----------



## McFirehead (11. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute.

Will mal kurz ein bissel hier werben.
Wenn manche von euch noch Anfänger in Sachen Fahrtechnik sind habe ich eine
kleine Trainingshilfe für euch.
Baut euch das Balance Board aus folgendem Link 
---->http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...churter-und-florian-vogel.385111.2.htm?skip=1







Mir hat es in Sachen Fahrtechnik echt sehr geholfen, da man seine Tiefenmuskulatur echt aktiviert und kennenlernt.

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab mal ne wichtige Frage.; Welchen Felgensatz würdet ihr empfehlen? Er soll stabil aber auch nicht zu schwer sein... und am besten auch nicht zu teuer. Wenn jemand etwas gebrauchtes hat, einfach anbieten. Sie müssen schnellspanner und 6 loch Scheibenbremsaufnahme haben.  
Danke
Gruss
Patric


----------



## Boshard (12. Juni 2014)

Welches Einsatzgebiet und LRS Größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (13. Juni 2014)

Einsatzgebiet CC. Grösse 26 zoll


----------



## Boshard (13. Juni 2014)

was dürfen die maximal kosten?


----------



## Boshard (13. Juni 2014)

DT-Swiss M1900 Spline
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37780_M-1900-SPLINE--Disc-6-Loch-MTB-Laufradsatz.html

oder DT-Swiss X1900 Spline


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (13. Juni 2014)

Ja, die sehen ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus, würden auch super zu meinem Acid passen. Was ist denn der Unerschied zwischen Dt swiss m 1900 und Dt swiss x1900?
danke schonmal für eure Antworten. Der Preis ist ok. Aber besser wäre bis 200€.

Gruss 
Patric


----------



## Boshard (14. Juni 2014)

Die M1900 sind Stabiler sicher auch noch leichter und für AM- Leichtes Enduro
Hab die M1900 im AMS 130 und die machen keine Probleme.

X-1900
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/X-1900-Spline-26

M-1900
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1900-Spline-26


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (14. Juni 2014)

Okay danke für die mühe. Hab noch ne Frage zu meiner Federgabel: Wann und wie oft muss man sie zum Service bringen? Oder kann man es auch selbst machen? Hab eine Rock Shox Recon Gold. Fahre sie jetzt circa ein halbes Jahr. 
Gruss 
Patric


----------



## Boshard (14. Juni 2014)

Wieviel Fährst du und bei welchen Wetterverhältnissen?
Meist reicht 1mal im Jahr ein Service.

Den Service kannst du selber machen 

Die Stand Rohre machst du nach jeder Fahrt sauber
Und auf die Dichtungen gibst mit einem Sauberem Pinsel ein bisschen Gabelöl
Federst ein paar mal ein und wischt den Dreck der unter den Dichtungen war wiederweck .


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (14. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre im jahr circa 6000-8000 Kilometer. Regen,  Sonne eigentlich  alles mögliche.  Ok vielen dank, die Standrohre hab ich bis jetzt auch immer wie von dir beschrieben gereinigt, aber ich dachte man müsste mehr machen. 
Gruss 
Patric


----------



## Boshard (17. Juni 2014)

Da kannst du auch 2mal im Jahr Service machen.
Merkst ja ob die Federgabel Schwammig wird oder so.


----------



## Eventer (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 200€ im Vergleich zum Cube Attention? Bis auf die Gabel sind die ja schon recht gleich und die könnte ich später, falls gewünscht, am Attention ja auch noch wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Juni 2014)

Eventer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 200€ im Vergleich zum Cube Attention? Bis auf die Gabel sind die ja schon recht gleich und die könnte ich später, falls gewünscht, am Attention ja auch noch wechseln.



ja die bessere Federgabel ist den mehr preis auf jeden Fall wert die vom attention macht nicht mehr als eine starre ist aber schwerer

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boshard (17. Juni 2014)

Welches Acid und Attention vergleichst du den?
du musst schon sagen welches genau gibt ja mehre Ausführungen.


----------



## Eventer (17. Juni 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Welches Acid und Attention vergleichst du den?
> du musst schon sagen welches genau gibt ja mehre Ausführungen.


Diese hier:
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/attention/attention-275
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/acid/acid-275/

@CubeFan1998 
Ein wenig besser als eine starre dürfte se ja schon sein? Würde sich das denn wirklich bemerkbar machen, wenn man für den Anfang bissl im Wald und auf Schotter und Feldwegen fahren würde?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Juni 2014)

Eventer schrieb:


> Diese hier:
> http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/attention/attention-275
> http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/acid/acid-275/
> 
> ...



Was wiegst du? Je nach dem bei einem Fliegengewicht wie mir mit knapp 70 kg ist eine Starre besser. Bei einem Freund der das fährt ist es mit 80 kg besser aber dann nutz man trotzdem nur ca 50% des Federweges.


----------



## Eventer (17. Juni 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Was wiegst du? Je nach dem bei einem Fliegengewicht wie mir mit knapp 70 kg ist eine Starre besser. Bei einem Freund der das fährt ist es mit 80 kg besser aber dann nutz man trotzdem nur ca 50% des Federweges.


Derzeit ca 95. soll aber noch runter auf ca 82kg. 
Hatte halt die Überlegung, falls erforderlich, die Gabel dann nachzurüsten.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Juni 2014)

Eventer schrieb:


> Derzeit ca 95. soll aber noch runter auf ca 82kg.
> Hatte halt die Überlegung, falls erforderlich, die Gabel dann nachzurüsten.



Wenn du die Gabel nachrüstest bist du auch bei mindestens 150€ dann lieber jetzt den Mehrwert ausgeben.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, hab noch eine Frage. Woran liegt es wenn man vorne leicht anbremst dass es dann leicht zu ruckeln anfängt? Kann es sein dass meine 203er scheibe etwas schlägt? 
Danke schon im voraus. 
Mfg 
Patric


----------



## Boshard (18. Juni 2014)

Da könnte was Lose sein oder irgendwo ist Spiel.

Zieh mal im Stand die VR Bremse und versuch das Rad Vorsichtig vor und zurück zuschieben.
Wen das Rad sich vor und zurück schieben lässt hast du Spiel im Steuersatz oder
Federgabelbuchsen sind ausgearbeitet.

Es können auch die Bremsscheiben Lose sein.
Oder ein Bisschen Spiel in den Bremsbelägen.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. Juni 2014)

Okay danke. Ich guck dann gleich mal. 
Mfg 
Patric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (18. Juni 2014)

Was gefunden?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo, Bis auf einen leichten seitenschlag der Scheibe konnte ich nix finden. Aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass die Federgabelbuchsen schon nach einem halben Jahr ausgearbeitet sind. 
Mfg 
Patric


----------



## Boshard (19. Juni 2014)

dann mal Freundlich beim Händler Fragen ob er drüber schauen würde.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (19. Juni 2014)

Okay, danke 
Mfg 
Patric


----------



## fred-star (20. Juni 2014)

Doch kann sein meine waren nach 1000km leicht ausgeschlagen xc32 solo air. Werde jetzt eine reba solo air kaufen da mir der service für so eine gabel zu teuer ist


----------



## McFirehead (3. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute.

Sry das ich das Thema nochmal anschneide, sitz aber in der Klemme....

Ich wollte mir heut Abend meine Reba RL bestellen. Kostenpunkt 300€ ----->http://www.ebay.de/itm/RockShox-REB...rg=20140107083420&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=161324219521

Nun hab ich diese Fox Float Gabel gesehen*( ist eine CTD O/C*)------->http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Float-CT..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item1c4215d0fc

Welche sollte ich nach eurer Meinung nehmen.
Bin ja eher für die Fox Gabel.

Danke Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (4. Juli 2014)

Nimm die Rock Shox lass die finger vom FOX Müll!


----------



## McFirehead (4. Juli 2014)

@Boshard Gibt es da auch eine Begründung zu ?


----------



## Boshard (4. Juli 2014)

les mal ein Paar Seiten vorher da hab ich dir schon mal was zu Fox geschrieben


----------



## CUBE-Freund (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Bin neu hier im Forum. Und habe mir nach 12 Jahren mal wieder ein MTB gekauft. Da mir damals 2012 mein GIANT Boulder geklaut wurde. Habe danach MTB Technisch nichts mehr gemacht. Letzte Woche habe ich mir dann das Acid gekauft. Bin aus Wiesbaden und 33.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Habe mich auch schon lange nicht mehr hier gemeldet. Natürlich herzlich Willkommen hier und viel spass mit deinem Acid. Bin auch garnicht so lange hier. Aber ist ein super Forum. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, dann schreib einfach, man bekommt fast immer eine hilfreiche Antwort. 
Gruss Patric


----------



## McFirehead (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Hab jetzt heut endlich meine RockShox Reba RL bekommen

Hab mein Bike heute dann zur Montage abgegeben. Kann es kaum erwarten die erste Ausfahrt zu starten.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (9. Juli 2014)

Ui de Farbe ist aber nicht so ganz Acid konform 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## McFirehead (9. Juli 2014)

Stimmt zum Teil.
Will ja ein Einzelstück haben.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (9. Juli 2014)

Naja Einzelstück schön und gut aber wenn es nicht zum Rest passt ist auch blöd

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## McFirehead (9. Juli 2014)

Also live sieht es gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (9. Juli 2014)

Mach dann bitte ein Foto mit komplettem rad

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## McFirehead (9. Juli 2014)

Na klar


----------



## CUBE-Freund (10. Juli 2014)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Habe mich auch schon lange nicht mehr hier gemeldet. Natürlich herzlich Willkommen hier und viel spass mit deinem Acid. Bin auch garnicht so lange hier. Aber ist ein super Forum. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, dann schreib einfach, man bekommt fast immer eine hilfreiche Antwort.
> Gruss Patric




Hallo Danke. Wenn ich fragen habe Frage ich. Bin jetzt die ersten wenigen Km gefahren. Was mir aufgefallen ist ist das der Sattel schmerzt. Normal am Anfang, oder ist der Sattel beim aktuellen Acid nichts ??


----------



## McFirehead (10. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab den selben und hatte die ersten Wochen auch Schmerzen.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit ging es dann auch, da ich täglich gefahren bin.
Aber ich denk bei mir muss irgendwann ein anderer her.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. Juli 2014)

Moin, hab den auch noch. Ich denke es ist normal das man die ersten Wochen Schmerzen hat.... das geht wieder weg.  Bin eigentlich voll und ganz zufrieden. Aber ich denke es kommt irgendwann doch ein Komfort -Sport Sattel. Ist auf   jeden Fall besser zum Touren zu fahren.
Gruss
Patric


----------



## CUBE-Freund (10. Juli 2014)

Ok danke. Hoffe das die schmerzen bald weg sind, vor allem sind sie da beim bergauf fahren wenn man voll in die Pedale treten tut..


----------



## Denyodp (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mich entschieden ein Cube Acid zu kaufen  und melde mich mal hier im Thread an. Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich wohl das 2015er Modell anfang September ordern. Der Händler sagte mir das ich zwischen 10% und 15% Rabatt bekomme. Und das derzeitige 2014er Modell bekomme ich nirgends unter dem Normalpreis von 899 €. Bei Lucky-Bike sagte man mir das Cube den Händlern wohl verbietet den Preis zu reduzieren.

Kennt jemand schon nähere Details zum 2015er Modell??? Der Händler konnte mir bislang nur die Bezeichnung nennen: Cube Acid 29 black´n´grey´n´red. Hört sich doch gut an. Das 2014er Modell könnte schon ein bischen farbe gebrauchen.

Schön wäre wenn das 29er so wie derzeit das 27,5er eine Rock Shox 30 Gold Air bekommen würde. Diese ist doch quasi das Upgrade der Recon, oder???


----------



## CUBE-Freund (10. Juli 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich entschieden ein Cube Acid zu kaufen  und melde mich mal hier im Thread an. Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich wohl das 2015er Modell anfang September ordern. Der Händler sagte mir das ich zwischen 10% und 15% Rabatt bekomme. Und das derzeitige 2014er Modell bekomme ich nirgends unter dem Normalpreis von 899 €. Bei Lucky-Bike sagte man mir das Cube den Händlern wohl verbietet den Preis zu reduzieren.
> 
> ...



Nähere Infos würden mich zum 2015 auch mal Interessieren..


----------



## Boshard (11. Juli 2014)

Welchen sattel habt ihr verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CUBE-Freund (11. Juli 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Welchen sattel habt ihr verbaut?



Scape den der Verbaut war.


----------



## Boshard (12. Juli 2014)

Wen der sehr weich ist den sind die Schmerzen normal.
Oder der Sattel ist zu schmal.

Aber mit schmerzen fahren ist nicht gut und macht auch kennen Spaß

Sattel ich sonne Sache für sich.

Ich kann den Selle Italia den Cube oft verbaut gar nicht fahren,
Hab nach 2km Starke schmerzen und Taubheitsgefühle!


----------



## Neomik (12. Juli 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich entschieden ein Cube Acid zu kaufen  und melde mich mal hier im Thread an. Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich wohl das 2015er Modell anfang September ordern. Der Händler sagte mir das ich zwischen 10% und 15% Rabatt bekomme. Und das derzeitige 2014er Modell bekomme ich nirgends unter dem Normalpreis von 899 €. Bei Lucky-Bike sagte man mir das Cube den Händlern wohl verbietet den Preis zu reduzieren.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

habe mir vor einem Monat das Cube Acid 27,5 grey/white 2014 gekauft.

Ich habe auch im Netz ewig recherchiert und dann das Bike zu dem Preis gefunden.

Neu für 799€ bei Laface Bikes. (Kommt nicht bei Google bei den ersten Hits!!!)

"Also kann das mit dem Preisverbot nicht stimmen!!!"

http://laface-bikes.de/de/cube-fahr...cid-27.5-mj.-2014-27.5-zoll-mountainbike.html

Gruss


----------



## McFirehead (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute.

Hab jetzt mein Acid zurück...endlich mit einer Reba Rl


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (17. Juli 2014)

Schick schick. Passt ja super zu deinem Bike. Viel spass damit. 
Gruß 
Patric


----------



## CUBE-Freund (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo.
Habe mir ja auch das Acid 2014 gekauft. Kann man den sagen das es ein gutes MTB ist? Weil man doch immer sagt ab 999 Euro geht es mit den gescheiten los?

Was sagt Ihr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Juli 2014)

CUBE-Freund schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Habe mir ja auch das Acid 2014 gekauft. Kann man den sagen das es ein gutes MTB ist? Weil man doch immer sagt ab 999 Euro geht es mit den gescheiten los?
> 
> Was sagt Ihr??


es ist nicht schlecht und ich sage immer das gute MTB s bei 800€ anfangen bis auf das Gewicht sowie den bremsen und der Gabel ist das nicht schlecht wobei es die bremsen bis zum 1500€ Bike von Cube gibt 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## CUBE-Freund (17. Juli 2014)

ok.. danke. also gabel, bremsen, und gewicht sind beim Acid schlecht?


----------



## Boshard (17. Juli 2014)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Hab jetzt mein Acid zurück...endlich mit einer Reba Rl
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 306065



Schau echt Sehr geil aus
nur bissen viel Grau 

Bring mal noch bischen Blau ans Bike wie Außenhüllen oder Spacer , Sattelblemme , A-Hedakappe


----------



## limbokoenig (17. Juli 2014)

CUBE-Freund schrieb:


> ok.. danke. also gabel, bremsen, und gewicht sind beim Acid schlecht?



quatsch.. 

klar, es gibt bessere Bremsen, bessere Gabeln und auch leichtere Bikes. Aber das macht das Acid nicht zu nem schlechten Bike. Vor allem nicht in der Preisklasse.


----------



## CUBE-Freund (18. Juli 2014)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> quatsch..
> 
> klar, es gibt bessere Bremsen, bessere Gabeln und auch leichtere Bikes. Aber das macht das Acid nicht zu nem schlechten Bike. Vor allem nicht in der Preisklasse.



Ok...


----------



## McFirehead (18. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute,

erstmal danke. Sieht schon geil aus.
Bin jetzt schon mit gefahren und die Reba war das Geld wert.
Klasse Ansprechverhalten und ich wollte es nie glauben aber die 1KG die die Gabel weniger wiegt merkt man im Uphill.
@Boshard : Keine schlechte Idee mit den blauen Akzenten. Werde schaun was sich machen lässt. Aber als nächste Anschaffung kommen erstmal neue Reifen drauf. Bin echt noch am Überlegen ob ich die Standardkombi NN/RR nehme oder doch auf komplett Nobby Nic gehe.


----------



## Boshard (18. Juli 2014)

Außenhüllen nimmste am besten Jagwire 

Wegen Reifen Schau dir mal Continetal X-King 26x2,20 an 
Als RaceSport mit BlackChilly Compound


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. Juli 2014)

Mahlzeit, 

ich hab mir mal nach einer härteren Tour ein neues Spielzeug ausgesucht. Heute ist es die Forca SPS400. Dafür wollte ich mal fragen ob die einer an seinem Acid fährt und wo ihr sie gekauft habt? Auf der Seite (http://www.zawione-group.de/fahrrad...etze-sattelstuetze-mit-remotehebel/a-5002035/) wollte ich gucken was es für Zahlungsarten gibt hat aber nicht geklappt (vielleicht weiß es hier ja einer?!). Denn am liebsten würde ich per Rechnung kaufen, Vorkasse ist mir nicht allzu geheuer. 

Gruß CubeFan


----------



## CUBE-Freund (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo. Was eine Ausstattung habt ihr an eurem Acid ? Ich habe ein Tacho dran von SIGMA 5.12. Will noch ne Satteltasche mit Werkzeug kaufen. Welche Werkzeug empfählt ihr mir ??


----------



## Boshard (20. Juli 2014)

@CubeFan1998 

Schau dir mal die Kindschock Stützen an.
sind zwar teurer aber auch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. Juli 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> @CubeFan1998
> 
> Schau dir mal die Kindschock Stützen an.
> sind zwar teurer aber auch besser



Wieso besser? Also außer dem Gewicht? Weil ich hab viel gutes gehört und konnte sie auch bereits fahren.


----------



## Boshard (20. Juli 2014)

Hatte mal eine KS I900 die war Top 
nur hab das Teil zuselben benutzt 

Aber warum baust du dir das ans Acid?
Bewegst du das Acid noch im normalen bereich?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. Juli 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hatte mal eine KS I900 die war Top
> nur hab das Teil zuselben benutzt
> 
> Aber warum baust du dir das ans Acid?
> Bewegst du das Acid noch im normalen bereich?



Was heißt denn normaler Bereich? Hatte heute ein paar Wurzeln und lange steile Abfahrten die aber oft mals auf einen sehr steilen Anstieg wechselten da hab ich auch keine zeit den Sattel manuell zu versenken.


----------



## classictrailer (21. Juli 2014)

Tretlagertausch, hallo an meinem Cube Acid 2013 26 Zoll müßte ich mein Tretlager tauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich in dem Rahmen ohne Probleme eine SLX Kurbel mit BB30 Innenlager verbauen kann? Danke


----------



## CubeFan1998 (21. Juli 2014)

classictrailer schrieb:


> Tretlagertausch, hallo an meinem Cube Acid 2013 26 Zoll müßte ich mein Tretlager tauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich in dem Rahmen ohne Probleme eine SLX Kurbel mit BB30 Innenlager verbauen kann? Danke



Wenn du nur das Tretlager wechseln willst brauchst du ein Ocatlink bei der SLX Kurbel geht an sich aber das BB30 ist ein Pressfit Lager 1. warum ein Pressfit einbauen wenn du ein BSA Gewinde hast (ich weiß auch gar nicht ob das geht) In der Regel ist ja bei einer HT2 Kurbel ein Lager dabei dabei solltest du darauf achten das es für ein BSA Gewinde ist.


----------



## classictrailer (21. Juli 2014)

Ups meinte natürlich eine neue SLX Kurbel mit BB70 Innenlager.
Frage ist nun paßt das BB70 Lager mit dem vorhanden Innenlagergewinde welches ja für ein BB ES25 ausgelegt ist?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (21. Juli 2014)

Ja das passt dein Rahmen hat ein BSA Gewinde und das Lager auch

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## classictrailer (21. Juli 2014)

danke


----------



## Denyodp (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Ich plane derzeit den Bau einer Fahrradgarage. Kann mir jemand sagen wie lang das Cube Acid 29 von Vorderradende bis Hinterradende ist?

Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (28. Juli 2014)

Bau die mal lieber ein bischen Größer 
und mit platz für mehr Bikes


----------



## Denyodp (28. Juli 2014)

Unser Garten ist recht klein. Ich möchte die "Garage" so bauen das ich 3 Erwachsenenräder nebeneinander stellen kann. Zusätzlich vielleicht noch nen halben Meter für Krimskram. Die Garage soll aber nur so tief wie nötig werden. Der Radstand des Cube Acid 29 in 17" beträgt 1097mm. Leider finde ich keine Angaben zur Gesamtlänge. Wäre klasse wenn mir da jemand eine Info geben kann.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. Juli 2014)

Du willst eine Garage für ein Cube Acid bauen aber das heißt doch du musst es besitzen und warum misst du dann nicht selbst

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Denyodp (28. Juli 2014)

Ich werde das Acid erst demnächst bestellen. Fahre derzeit noch ein altes 26" MTB. Zudem hat meine Frau ein ganz ordentliches Rad und mein Sohn ebenfalls. Leider haben wir keine Garage und in den Keller schleppen will ich die Räder auch nicht. Jetzt im Sommer standen die Räder auf der Terrasse unter einer billigen Plastikabdeckung. Zum Winter hin will ich was vernünftiges haben.


----------



## Boshard (29. Juli 2014)

Schau mal im Baumarkt da gibt es einen Kleinen Metall schuppen für kleines Geld.
Da sollten die Bikes reinpassen und auch noch platz sein für kleinteile.


----------



## Denyodp (29. Juli 2014)

Moin!

Du meinst wohl solche Schuppen, oder?
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...huppen+metall&rh=n:10925031,k:Schuppen+metall

Da bekomme ich wohl sie Kündigung von meiner Frau 

Ich denke wenn ich mit 2m Tiefe plane werde ich die Räder gut unterbringen können. Es soll jetzt auch nicht zu offtopic hier werden. Sorry schonmal dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limbokoenig (29. Juli 2014)

der Vollständigkeit halber: ca. 186cm bei 19"


----------



## Denyodp (29. Juli 2014)

Prima. Besten Dank!


----------



## nublike (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe seit letzter Woche das neue 2015er Modell und wollte schnell ein paar Bilder zu Verfügung stellen.
Es ist ja schon zu bestellen aber es gibt leider noch gar keine Infos dazu.

29er, 19er Rahmen...
Bin leider Anfänger und kann deshalb nicht mit weiteren technischen Details dienen. Habe versucht alles Wichtige abzulichten.
Falls gewünscht mache ich weitere Bilder.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Denyodp (29. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Bilder. Das 2015er Acid gefällt mir richtig gut. Kannst du sagen welche Manitou Gabel das genau ist?


----------



## nublike (29. Juli 2014)

Leider findet man zu der Gabel noch nichts...
Laut Aufschrift M30 (M-Thirty)


----------



## CubeReloaded (8. August 2014)

Hi, habe vor 2 Tagen mein neues Cube Acid 2015 bekommen. Morgen gibt´s Bilder und Infos über meine Ausstattung (wenn ihr wollt) was ich so von außen erkennen kann, bin ziemlich neu in dem Thema MTB


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (8. August 2014)

CUBE-Freund schrieb:


> Hallo. Was eine Ausstattung habt ihr an eurem Acid ? Ich habe ein Tacho dran von SIGMA 5.12. Will noch ne Satteltasche mit Werkzeug kaufen. Welche Werkzeug empfählt ihr mir ??


Hallo Cube Freund. Ich fahre einen Sigma Bc 12. 12. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Werkzeug gibt es gutes von Topeak oder Sigma. Ich habe immer einen Schlauch in der Tasche, denn auf einer tour einen kaputten Schlauch zu flicken halte ich für nicht so toll. Den schlauch kann man auch nachher zu Hause flicken. 
Gruss 
Patric


----------



## macgreg84 (9. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen ich reihe mich jetzt auch mal hier ein!

Ich habe mir vor 5 Wochen ein Cube Acid 29 2014 grey'n'white gekauft, konnte noch etwas handeln und bein bei 699€ gelandet. 
Mittlerweile bin ich ca 600km gefahren, hab richtig Spass am MTB'n gefunden und frage mich ob ich nochmal aufrüsten möchte gegen Ende des Jahres. 
Meint ihr es macht Sinn am Cube Einzelteile nachzurüsten oder würde ggf. ein Verkauf und Neukauf lohnen? Dadurch dass ich nur 699€ gezahlt habe hab ich die Hoffnung das Bike noch relativ verlustfrei verkaufen zu können um dann eine Klasse höher zu gehen. Alternativ könnte ich mir aber auch eine neue Gabel etc. vorstellen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (9. August 2014)

Reifen, Schalthebel und evt bremse der Rest reicht aber fang erst an zu tauschen wenn DU Probleme damit hast wenn es nicht ausreicht

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (9. August 2014)

Hallo macgreg84. 
Ich hatte mir auch ne neue Gabel gekauft. Ich finde es war ne gute und sinvolle Investition. Fahre eine RS Recon Gold. Aber die RS Reba soll auch ganz gut sein. 

Jetzt wollte ich mir noch einen neuen Touren Rucksack kaufen. Habt ihr da Empfehlungen? Hatte den Vaude Tracer 20 in näheren Betracht gezogen, da passt auch eine 3 Liter Trinkblase rein. Hat jemand andere Vorschläge? 
Danke 
Gruss 
Patric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeReloaded (9. August 2014)

Hay, hier die versprochenen Bilder meines Cube Acid 2015 sowie eine Liste der wichtigsten Komponenten 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*Ausstattung, welche ich von außen erkennen kann:*

Name: Cube Acid 2015 (29 Zoll)
Gabel: Manitou M-Thirty mit Poploc
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore,SLX oder XT (nicht erkennbar)
Bremsanlage: Shimano Br-M447 vorne 180 mm hinten 160 mm (Mineralöl)
Kurbel: Shimano Deore
Felgen: Alexrims Disc ZX24 6061H-T6
Reifen: Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25
Naben: Shimano SLX

So, ich hoffe ich hab mich nirgendswo vertan


----------



## Denyodp (9. August 2014)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das und wo hast du das Bike gekauft?


----------



## CubeReloaded (9. August 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das und wo hast du das Bike gekauft?



Das ist ein 19" Rahmen, gekauft habe ich es bei   http://www.cycle-klein.de/


----------



## Maisinator (9. August 2014)

@CubeReloaded 
Nachdem ich heute im Laden die 2015er Modelle ausgiebig begutachtet habe, wurde mir vom Verkäufer die neue Innenliegende Schaltzugführung bei den 15er Modellen angepriesen. Mich würde allerdings interessieren, wie die Züge untem am Tretlager verlegt sind. Liegen sie komplett frei? Oder sind die Ummantelt? Vlt. ein Bild? Bei ersterem währen das ja Schmutzfänger schlechthin


----------



## CubeReloaded (10. August 2014)

@Maisinator Hier ein Bild des Tretlagers von vorne


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. August 2014)

Das ist ziemlich doof gemacht. Aber ich bin allgemein kein Freund von innen verlegten Zügen und man kann die Rahmen Nummer nicht sehr gut sehen kann

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maisinator (10. August 2014)

Super vielen Dank! Dann werde ich wohl doch noch nach nem 14er Ausschau halten...


----------



## CubeReloaded (10. August 2014)

Ich werde heute oder morgen eine MTB Tour machen, werde dann nochmal von dem Zustand des Tretlagers berichten, bzw wie gut es sauber zu machen ist und wie stark es verschmutzt ist.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. August 2014)

Darum geht es nicht wenn dort Dreck hin kommt, was auf jeden Fall passieren wird. Verschleißt die Züge schneller und die hüllen und beides ist bei innen verlegten Zügen nicht so einfach.

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macgreg84 (10. August 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Reifen, Schalthebel und evt bremse der Rest reicht aber fang erst an zu tauschen wenn DU Probleme damit hast wenn es nicht ausreicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk



Probleme habe ich keine, will das Ding aber noch länger fahren oder eben ggf. Schon jetzt noch verkaufen solange ich noch einen guten Preis bekomme um dann eben eine Klasse höher zu gehen bspw. Copperhead 3 oder Ltd pro. 

Alternativ käme eben dann nur die Aufrüstung in Frage. Warum speziell die Reifen wechseln? Schalthebel denkst du vermutlich an XT Schalthebel?

Die Reba Gold oder rs waren auch die ersten an die ich gedacht habe, ist der Gewichtsunterschied hier das ausschlaggebende oder die bessere Ansprache?

- würde meiner Freundin dann entsprechend meine alte Gabel einbauen da sie nur das Cube Attention Sl fährt mit Stahlfeder.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. August 2014)

Das Acid verkaufen und ein Ltd oder copperhead zu holen ist eigentlich unsinnig, weil Sie sich nur in den Komponenten unterscheiden und für das Acid kriegst du nur 400€ und zwar jetzt nicht in 2 Jahren. Die reifen Wechseln wirst du nach der ersten Ausfahrt merken die können gar nix. 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## macgreg84 (10. August 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Das Acid verkaufen und ein Ltd oder copperhead zu holen ist eigentlich unsinnig, weil Sie sich nur in den Komponenten unterscheiden und für das Acid kriegst du nur 400€ und zwar jetzt nicht in 2 Jahren. Die reifen Wechseln wirst du nach der ersten Ausfahrt merken die können gar nix.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk



Für das Cube Acid 2014 denke ich dass ich doch mehr als 400€ bekomme, die Modelle aus 2012 gehen in der Kölner Umgebung für 600-700€ weg.


----------



## CubeReloaded (10. August 2014)

Noch ne kurze Frage: Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich einen Ständer für mein 2015er Acid her bekomme? Hab bis jetzt irgendwie nichts gefunden schonmal Danke im Vorraus


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. August 2014)

600-700€? Da möchte ich einen Beweis haben mein 2013er hat neu weniger gekostet und hatte AIF eBay Vorjahresmodelle von 2012 gesehen die sind mit besserer Ausstattung z.b. sid Gabel die sind für 300€ weg

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## urmel511 (10. August 2014)

CubeReloaded schrieb:


> Noch ne kurze Frage: Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich einen Ständer für mein 2015er Acid her bekomme? Hab bis jetzt irgendwie nichts gefunden schonmal Danke im Vorraus




Guggst Du ;-). Ist von Cube 
http://www.liquid-life.de/cube/cube-mtb-fahrradstander-standard.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeReloaded (10. August 2014)

@urmel511 
danke für den Link, allerdings passt der Standard-Ständer soweit ich weiß bzw. sehen kann leider nicht. es gibt keine Aufnahme am Fahrrad dafür


----------



## urmel511 (10. August 2014)

Schaue auf der Seite von Cube (bei geht die Seite heute schon den ganzen Tag nicht) ob es ggf. auch speziell einen für die 29er gibt. Ansonsten ist der verlinkte für die Cube HT Modelle 2012/2013/2014 passend gewesen.

Es muss zum einbau das Hinterrrad ausgebaut werden und dann schmiegt der sich wunder passend exakt an den Rahmen.

Ich habe den am Analog von 2013.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. August 2014)

macgreg84 schrieb:


> Probleme habe ich keine, will das Ding aber noch länger fahren oder eben ggf. Schon jetzt noch verkaufen solange ich noch einen guten Preis bekomme um dann eben eine Klasse höher zu gehen bspw. Copperhead 3 oder Ltd pro.
> 
> Alternativ käme eben dann nur die Aufrüstung in Frage. Warum speziell die Reifen wechseln? Schalthebel denkst du vermutlich an XT Schalthebel?
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen.
Die Rs Recon Gold wiegt schlappe 1400gramm und spricht super an, das ist ca. 1Kilogramm leichter als die original verbaute Dart 3. 
Gruss
Patric


----------



## CubeReloaded (10. August 2014)

@urmel511 , ich hatte vorher ein Cube Attention 2014 mit dem Ständer den du verlinkt hast, dort war eine Art "Dreieck" vorhanden, wodrann der Ständer irgendwie befestigt wurde (Habe ihn nicht selber montiert). Leider ist dieses "Dreieck" am meinem 2015er Modell nicht mehr vorhanden 
Jetzt habe ich auf der Cubeseite einen anderen gefunden: http://www.cube.eu/equipment/accessories/kickstands/product/cube-cubestand-pro-black/ ich werde ihn vermutlich bestellen und einfach ausprobieren. Am hinteren Teil des Rahmens wo der Ständer hingehört ist ein kleines Loch ohne Gewinde, wo hoffentlich die Schraube die auf dem Bild des Fahrradständers zusehen ist durchpasst. Wenn er nicht passt muss ich bis November warten, dann sollen laut meines Händlers offiziell Ständer für die 2015er Modelle rauskommen. Mal sehen, danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## urmel511 (10. August 2014)

CubeReloaded schrieb:


> @urmel511 , ich hatte vorher ein Cube Attention mit dem Ständer den du verlinkt hast, ...



Die haben den jetzt aktuell erneuert. Auf der Homepage ist der Standard zweimal vorhanden. Einmal nur für die 26er (das sollten dann die Bj 2012 - 2014 sein) und neu für die 26er/27,5er/29er (das sollte dann für die aktuellen 2015 Modelle sein).
Der wird genau wie der alte hinten am Ausfallende reingeschoben, darum muss auch das Hinterrad ausgebaut werden.

http://www.cube.eu/equipment/access...ct/cube-kickstand-standard-mtb-2627529-black/

Einfach mal bei Cube anfragen ;-).

Oder mal ein besseres Foto vom Ausfallende machen, das man was erkennt. Das ist auf dem Foto sehr im Dunkeln.


----------



## Denyodp (10. August 2014)

Was haltet ihr denn von diesem Universalständer??? Der müsste es doch auch tun, oder?

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-direct-hinterbaustaender/aid:712367


----------



## CubeReloaded (10. August 2014)

Ich werd mich dann mal morgen mit Cube in Verbindung setzen, danke für den Tipp darauf bin ich noch nicht gekommen xD  Ein Foto mach ich morgen, bei dem Wetter schickt man ja keinen Hund vor die Tür


----------



## CubeReloaded (10. August 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von diesem Universalständer??? Der müsste es doch auch tun, oder?
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-direct-hinterbaustaender/aid:712367



Da hast du wahrscheinlich Recht, ich gucke erstmal was Cube sagt, eventuell komm ich dann darauf Ständer zurück, danke


----------



## Denyodp (10. August 2014)

Mir gefällt der Rose weil er recht "zierlich" ist. Zudem scheint eine rahmenschonende Montage machbar.

Diesen von Cube ( http://www.cube.eu/equipment/access...ct/cube-kickstand-standard-mtb-2627529-black/ ) finde ich auch ganz gut und steht halt Cube drauf. Kostet aber auch das doppelte vom Rose.

Diesen ( http://www.cube.eu/equipment/accessories/kickstands/product/cube-cubestand-pro-black/ ) finde ich erhlich gesagt gar nicht schön.


----------



## macgreg84 (10. August 2014)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Die Rs Recon Gold wiegt schlappe 1400gramm und spricht super an, das ist ca. 1Kilogramm leichter als die original verbaute Dart 3.
> Gruss
> Patric



Beim Cube Acid 2014 ist zwar nicht die Dart 3 verbaut sondern die Recon Silver Solo Air aber stimmt die wiegt auch deutlich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (10. August 2014)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Gabel sind. Wie schätzt ihr denn die Manitou Gabel des 2015er Acid im Vergleich zur 2014er Recon Silver Solo Air so ein? Ich selbst habe mich seit April ein bissl eingelesen. Die Recon gilt ja quasi als das was man mindestens haben sollte. Beim Canyon Grand Canyon AL 29 und beim Cube Acid 27,5 (2014) ist der Recon Nachfolger, 30 Gold TK, verbaut. Mit Manitou habe ich mich gar nicht auseinander gesetzt. Irgendwie stoße ich immer auf Suntour, Rock Shox oder Fox.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. August 2014)

Ja genau. Habe gerade nachgeguckt. Die Rock shox recon silver tk solo air wiegt 2069g also fast so viel wie die RS Dart 3. Mit Manitou kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus. Ein Freund fährt eine Manitou Minute, und ist bis jetzt eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Gruß
Patric


----------



## CubeReloaded (10. August 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Rose weil er recht "zierlich" ist. Zudem scheint eine rahmenschonende Montage machbar.
> 
> Diesen von Cube ( http://www.cube.eu/equipment/access...ct/cube-kickstand-standard-mtb-2627529-black/ ) finde ich auch ganz gut und steht halt Cube drauf. Kostet aber auch das doppelte vom Rose.
> 
> Diesen ( http://www.cube.eu/equipment/accessories/kickstands/product/cube-cubestand-pro-black/ ) finde ich erhlich gesagt gar nicht schön.




Das Aussehen ist für mich ehrlich gesagt erstmal nicht so wichtig so lange er nicht quitschepink ist  Das größte Problem ist, das ich nicht weiß welche/r Ständer passt


----------



## urmel511 (12. August 2014)

CubeReloaded schrieb:


> Das größte Problem ist, das ich nicht weiß welche/r Ständer passt



Der sollte es sein. Der Händler sollte Dir auch die Frage beantworten können
http://laface-bikes.de/de/rad-zubehoer/cube-fahrradstnder-standard-mtb-29-13812.html
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/denyodp.304337/*
@Denyodp
Der Vorteil des Cube Ständers liegt halt darin, das dieser perfekt an das Ausfallende passt. Da wackelt nach der Montage nichts mehr. Zudem liegt die "Belastung" am stärksten Punkt des Rahmens.


----------



## CubeReloaded (13. August 2014)

urmel511 schrieb:


> Der sollte es sein. Der Händler sollte Dir auch die Frage beantworten können
> http://laface-bikes.de/de/rad-zubehoer/cube-fahrradstnder-standard-mtb-29-13812.html
> @Denyodp
> Der Vorteil des Cube Ständers liegt halt darin, das dieser perfekt an das Ausfallende passt. Da wackelt nach der Montage nichts mehr. Zudem liegt die "Belastung" am stärksten Punkt des Rahmens.




Der Händler meinte, das er die Ständer für die 2015er Modelle erst im November reinbekommt ...


----------



## urmel511 (13. August 2014)

Die 2,5 Monate schafft man auch ohne Ständer . Dafür hast Du dann einen der optisch perfekt an das Cube passt und zudem rahmenschonend ist.

Auch bei anderen Cube Händlern ist der im Moment noch nicht lieferbar ...


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (13. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich fahre schon seit Jahren ohne ständer... und muss sagen ich habe ihn auch noch nie vermisst. Aber muss jeder selbst wissen. 
Gruß 
Patric


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. August 2014)

Moin. Habe ein kleines Problem. 
Und zwar ist mir heute an meinem Cube Acid die Kette gerissen. Das wundert mich sehr, zumal ich die Kette vor ca 1300 Kilometer gewechselt habe. Es ist eine Shimano HG 93/Shimano XT Kette. Habt ihr ne Ahnung wovon eine Kette so schnell reisst, und ob ich jetzt ne neue holen soll?
Danke im voraus!
Gruß
Patric


----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. August 2014)

Kauf dir ne neue. Gerissene Kette kann viele Ursachen haben z.b. steifes Glied, montags Kette, irgendwas mitgenommen, chain suck oder mangels Pflege oder durch Verschleiß

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzerl (31. August 2014)

N'abend , 
hab mir auch das Acid 2015 (29) zugelegt , bin lange kein MTB gefahren , macht wieder richtig bock ^.^

habs jetzt ca. 2 Wochen , die ersten 200 km sind gefahren und LEIDER springt/knallt die Kette manchmal beim schalten( sehr hibbliger schaltvorgang im gegensatz zu vorher), aufgetreten zum ersten mal bei ca. 180 km . ( im neuzustand echt geschmeidig  )
Da die Kette schon gut schmutz tran hatte , hab ich mal die kette gereinigt und geölt. ( verbliebenes öl war mehr hart als zart und sehr körnig)
Hab auch die verschmutzungen an andren teilen der schaltung entfernt. ( fahre nur waldwege, oft schlamming )
Sollte behoben sein , oder ? an der schaltung hab ich nichts gemacht ,auslieferungszustand war top ... von daher schließe ich darauf ,dass es die verschmutzung war...konnt aber leider heute keine probefahrt mehr nach dem einölen machen ~

Das war sozusagen meine erste Frage , meine 2. bezieht sich auf die gabel, ich habe nämlich das problem , dass sich feiner staub an den dichtungen der tauchstangen festsetzt , ich "reinige" die tauchstangen ( ? ) nach jeder tour , leider bleibt immer bisjen was an der dichtung , was ich durch abputzen auch nicht reinreiben will, zur frage : ist ein "gabelöl" dort sinnvoll ? der hersteller verspricht saubere tauchwege und dichtungen ... klar ist die verbaute manitou nicht das maß der dinge , dennoch möchte ich , dass sie zumindest ein jahr hält 

Freu mich über alles konstruktive ^.*


Greetz


----------



## basti_ol (9. September 2014)

so, mal wieder mein 2011er Acid. Mit 26'' bin ich ja schon fast ne Ausnahme hier... 

Neu ist die RS 30 Gold als Gabel, die Zee-Kurbel und mal ne neue Kassette + Kette. Bei Zeit/Lust/Geld soll das Schaltwerk noch gegen ein Zee- oder SLX-Schaltwerk  getauscht werden, hauptsächlich wegen Shadow+. Und ein etwas breiterer Lenker soll noch dran.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (9. September 2014)

Ich hab auch noch 26"  schönes Acid bis auf die reifen.


----------



## basti_ol (9. September 2014)

hehe  ja die reifen liebt man oder hasst man. ich hatte sie noch hier rumliegen und fahren tun sie (grade mit dem ibex vorne) definitiv besser als die smart sams, die vorher drauf waren... die fahr ich bis sie durch sind und dann muss ich mal schauen 

@Heitzerl: das klingt wirklich nach schmutz, ob es das war merkst du aber sicher erst nach der nächsten fahrt. wenn du allgemein kettenschlagen vermeiden willst, könntest du auch auf ein shadow+-schaltwerk aufrüstren, das gibs inzwischen auch schon bei der neuen deore und hält die kette schön auf spannung. auch wenn die gabelhersteller inzwischen meist davon abraten gabelöl drauf zu machen nehm ich gern, grad nach staubigen touren, einen spritzer brunox aufs rohr und dann ein paar mal ordentlich einfedern, danach das überschüssige öl inklusive dreck ordentlich abwischen. hab ich persönlich zumindest noch keine schlechten erfahrungen mit gemacht.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (9. September 2014)

Guten Abend.
Sieht wirklich toll aus. 
Übrigens fahre ich auch noch ein 26er Acid. Mein nächstes wird aber auf jeden fall auch wieder ein 26er.
Gruss
Patric


----------



## McFirehead (10. September 2014)

Nabend
Also obwohl von 2011, ist das noch ein tolles Acid.
Es gibt aber noch genug Leute mit 26 Zoll. Gehöre auch noch zu dieser Kategorie mit meinem 2012 Cube Acid.

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (10. September 2014)

Hey Leute.
Mal kurze Frage in die Runde.
Ich hab ja an meinem Acid den 90mm Vorbau Easton EA30 Oversized dran.
Was würde es mir bringen, wenn ich den kürzer nehmen würde, also 70mm?

Grüß

Marcel


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. September 2014)

Moin fahre einen 70Mm contec Brut Vorbau mit einem 720er riser Bar lenker. Super Kombination,  zu jederzeit volle Kontrolle. Und sieht viel besser aus als mit einem 100 oder 90mm vorbau. 
Gruß
Patric


----------



## McFirehead (10. September 2014)

Hallo Patric,

danke dir für die Info.
Nur kann ich mit den Lenkerbegriffen nicht wirklich viel anfangen. Mein damit Riser Bar,..usw.

Auf den beiden Bildern sieht man meinen aktuellen Vorbau mit Lenker


----------



## basti_ol (10. September 2014)

Riser-Bar heißt eigentlich nur, dass es eben nicht ein plattes "Rohr" ist, sondern nach oben "versetzt" geformt ist - so wie dein Lenker z.b. Das gibt es dann in verschiedenen Höhen.
Deins ist noch der Standard-Lenker und Vorbau, oder?
Ein kürzerer Vorbau würde zu einer aufrechteren Sitzposition (es sei denn du wählst dazu einen flacheren Lenker, z.b. einen Flatbar, also ohne Erhöhung, oder einen breiteren Lenker) führen und das Lenkverhalten würde spritziger und agiler werden.
Ich selbst fahre einen 50mm-Vorbau und im Moment einen 720mm breiten Lenker, bald wohl 740mm. Dadurch hat man ein schön direktes Lenkverhalten und trotzdem noch genug Kontrolle, etwas weniger CrossCountry-Rad, etwas mehr Trail-Bike. Mir gefällts


----------



## McFirehead (10. September 2014)

Ja sind noch jeweils die Originalteile.
Würde den Lenker behalten, ist 670 mm lang.
Könnt ihr mir da eine Länge für den Vorbau empfehlen. 70mm oder 50mm ?
Und welchen Hersteller könnt ihr empfehlen?
Zum Fahrprofil: Fahre Trails, aber auch mal mit Wurzelteppichen. Geht schon weit weg von CrossCountry in Richtung All Mountain.

Danke Leute

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. September 2014)

Hallo Marcel.
Vorbauten gibts in Hülle und fülle aufm Markt die günstigsten fangen bei ca18€an.
Hier mal ein link:
http://www.radhammer.de/epages/6323...uctViaPortal&gclid=COyb6cO218ACFU7MtAodPyYAqA
Oder hier in 50mm:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...m-schwarz?sPartner=100&ordernumber=VO.CO.0017


----------



## basti_ol (10. September 2014)

Da muss ich auch ganz ehrlich sagen, da kann man nach Preis, Länge/Winkel, Gewicht und (in gewissem Rahmen) Optik gehen. Ich hab jetzt bei mir einen RaceFace Ride, also das günstigste was die bieten, angebaut und eigentlich schon vollkommen zufrieden. 
Was die Länge angeht ist das schwer so "aus der ferne" zu sagen. Ich bin recht klein und daher mit 50mm meiner Meinung nach gut bedient, wenn du allerdings größer bist und eh schon etwas aufrechter sitzen solltest könnte es dadurch aber auch zu eng werden.


----------



## McFirehead (11. September 2014)

Danke Leute.
Also der RaceFace Ride gefällt mir auch.
Sry das ich so blöd frage, aber kann ich meinem Lenker dann behalten, oder sollte ich mir besser einen von RaceFace zulegen?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (11. September 2014)

Hi.
Du musst auf den lenkerdurchmesser achten. Meistens 31, 8mm. Wenn der Vorbau auch dieses Klemmmaß hat dann passt es.
Gruß
Patric


----------



## McFirehead (14. September 2014)

Alles klar.
Danke euch.
Hab mir jetzt den RaceFace XC Ride in 70 mm bestellt.
Mal sehn wie es sich anfühlt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (17. September 2014)

Jo kein Problem. Dafür ist ein Forum ja da
Ist er eigentlich schon angekommen?
Anderes Thema:
Was halt ihr von dieser Shorts?:http://www.bruegelmann.de/alpinestars-manual-34-sleeve-jersey-men-dark-gray-367912.html
Gruß
Patric


----------



## basti_ol (17. September 2014)

sieht ganz nett aus! ist da ne innenhose direkt mit drin? ich fahr ja auch deutlich lieber so im "enduro-look" als in lycras  würde aber aufpassen dass die nicht zu warm ist, ich hab hier ne dicke dh-shorts und ne luftige allmountain-hose, beides von platzangst (mit denen hab ich eh gute erfahrung gemach irgendwie) - die dicke shorts hab ich wirklich nurnoch bei <10°C an, sonst ist mir dir zu warm.

ps: hatte grad mal wieder eine lustige begegnung mit meinem radl: mir ist aufgefallen, dass mein vorderrad beim bremsen immer so 0,5-0,75cm nach links wandert/kippt. hab das mal gegoogelt und so, meistens kam dabei raus dass das laufrad oder die gabel wohl etwas unsteif ist. gabel hab ich erstmal ausgeschlossen, die ist zwar nicht high-end aber neu und in ordnung und ich wieg jetzt auch nicht so arg viel. felge mal angeguckt, speichenspannung (minimal) erhöht, hat irgendwie alles nix geholfen. aus spaß mal gedacht "kann ja eigentlich nicht am schnellspanner liegen, oder?", den alten rausgekramt, ausgetauscht und es geht. verträgt sich jetzt der sixpack-schnellspanner nicht mit der gabel/nabe?!


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (17. September 2014)

Hi. Danke dir für die Antwort. Denke ich werde mir die heute mal bestellen. Mal sehn ob sie passt.Achja und eine Innenhose hat sie auch. 
Zum Thema Schnellspanner und Co. 
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das sie sich nicht mit der Gabel vertragen ...! Habe das Problem auch. Aber bei mir ist es eher so das die, Gabel etwas schlottert beim leichten Anbremsen vorne . 
Hier noch mal ein Bild von meinem Bike. Habe mir jetzt noch ein Marshguard montiert. Und hier noch ein Bild vom kurzen Vorbau und 720er Lenker:


----------



## basti_ol (17. September 2014)

sieht gut aus! marshguard wollte ich eigentlich auch nochmal anbringen, so zum herbst. 

naja aber es muss am schnellspanner liegen, der ist jetzt mit deutlich weniger kraft angezogen als der andere vorher und es bewegt sich _nichts_. Macht ja nichts, lass ich halt den dran oder such mal nach ner hübschen alternative.


----------



## frollig (17. September 2014)

Tach und ein lustiges Hallöchen in die Runde.

Bin stolzer Besitzer eines 29" 2013 Modell (Bilder folgen) und ein zartes Häschen (oder wie heißt das Tier mit dem Rüssel?) von 112kg....no comment please  

Nun zu meiner ersten Forumfrage 

Welche Dimension sollten die Scheiben haben. Gelernt / hier gelesen habe ich, das max. 203er vorne und hinten nur (CUBE offiziell) 160er montieren darf.
Nächstes Jahr soll es mit eigenem Bikee zum Presseger See gehen und ein paar Höhenmeter machen ...so natürlich nicht 

Was tun? Dieses ausreizen? Sieht das nicht auch ein bißchen "Proll" aus (jups, Optik zählt den Rest des Jahres)? Ist das überhaupt nötig?

.....bin lost


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. September 2014)

Ich hab vorne auch eine 203mm Scheibe und hinten 160 mm ich sag es mal so schei* auf Optik es geht um Funktion und eine SLX bremse mit sinter Belägen und ice tech haut schon brachial zu und hat sehr viel Reserve.


----------



## basti_ol (17. September 2014)

also ich (bin zwar auch n bissl leichter aber egal...) hab jetzt seit jahren hinten ne 180er-scheibe drin und noch keine probleme gehabt, das "geht" also auch, ob du jetzt vorne wirklich ne 203er brauchst musst du wissen, wenn du dich sicherer fühlst nimm so eine


----------



## frollig (17. September 2014)

Nun denn, habe nun hier z.Z. RT-68 in 203 und 160 zu liegen....die werde ich dann mal doch ranklöppeln  

Sinterbeläge sind also must have? Firma? Habe gutes von Swissstop gelesen


----------



## frollig (17. September 2014)

@basti: gerade gelesen. 180er RT-68 habe ich z.Z. drauf und eigentlich zufrieden.

Stellt dich halt die Frage, ob man nicht eher in Beläge investiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. September 2014)

Sinter nur Shimano bei Organischen Swiss Stop weiß aber nicht ob die für die BR-M395 was anbieten.


----------



## frollig (18. September 2014)

Doch, da gibt es passendes von Swiss Stop. Aber die haben halt auch ihren Preis. Frage ist, ob sie in Kombi mit den RT-68 auch die viel gelobte "Ankerfunktion" besitzen.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. September 2014)

Moin frollig.
Fahre hinten auch eine 180er Xt Scheibe. Hatte noch nie Probleme damit.  Vorne habe ich eine 203erXt  Scheibe mit Swissstop Belägen.brachiale bremspower kann ich nur sagen. Ich finde an seiner Sicherheit sollte man nicht sparen, den Preis sind die Beläge mir allemal wert. Habe gehört die Bremsbeläge von Trickstuff sollen wohl auch ganz gut sein. Gefahren bin ich bis jetzt aber nur die Swissstop.  Fahre die Formula Rx bremse. Aber ich denke mit der Shimano bremse wirst du mit einer 203er scheibe und Belägen von Swissstop auch eine deutlich höhere bremsleistung haben.
Gruß
Patric


----------



## McFirehead (19. September 2014)

Hey frollig,

ich habe mit meinen 85kg vorne eine 180 slx Ice-Tec Scheibe mit den Original Bremsen drauf und hab schon mehrfach durch die einen Abflug gehabt, weil ich wie bei meiner 160er Scheibe voll die Bremse zugehauen hab in brenzligen Situationen. Also ich bin mit der Kombi vorne 180 und hinten 160 zufrieden. Wenn du jedoch auf Abfahrten lange die Bremse schleifen lässt würde ich zu der 203er raten oder sogar zu einem kompletten Bremssatzwechsel auf SLX oder Deore XT mit der Ice-Tech Technologie.

Gruß 

Marcel


----------



## frollig (20. September 2014)

Also erst mal vieln Dank für die Tipps 
Habe mich nun für eine 203er vorne und 160 hinten entschieden. Belänge sind (noch ) Stock.
Jetzt wird erst mal gefahren 

Anbei die angedrohten Bilder


----------



## frollig (20. September 2014)

...und noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frollig (20. September 2014)

...und das letzte


----------



## Karup (26. September 2014)

Moin,

mir ist heute morgen die Schaltwerkaufnahme (und damit das Schaltwerk) vom Cube Acid 29 (2013) abgerissen, als ich vorne UND hinten aus Versehen auf dem großen Ritzel war.
Dann steht das Schaltwerk nämlich so beschissen, das es die Kette blockiert....

Wie kann sowas passieren? Normal doch nur, wenn die Kette zu kurz ist?
Ist beim Acid nicht die _CN-HG54_ verbaut, das sollte doch eigentlich dann passen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. September 2014)

Welche Kette ist im Grunde egal mach doch mal ein Foto.


----------



## EinsRakete (26. September 2014)

Karup schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mir ist heute morgen die Schaltwerkaufnahme (und damit das Schaltwerk) vom Cube Acid 29 (2013) abgerissen, als ich vorne UND hinten aus Versehen auf dem großen Ritzel war.
> Dann steht das Schaltwerk nämlich so beschissen, das es die Kette blockiert....
> ...




Foto vom abgerissenen Teil, ist das Schaltauge gebrochen oder mehr?


----------



## Karup (29. September 2014)

Ist nur das Schaltauge denke ich.
Bilder sind hier:
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthrea...en-wo-bekomme-ich-in-Wien-diese-Halterung-her

Weiß jemand, welches Schaltauge das passende ist?
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatzteile/schaltaugen/


Und ich möchte das in Zukunft verhindern, was muss ich da tun, die Kette verlängern?


----------



## EinsRakete (29. September 2014)

Karup schrieb:


> Ist nur das Schaltauge denke ich.
> Bilder sind hier:
> http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthrea...en-wo-bekomme-ich-in-Wien-diese-Halterung-her
> 
> ...




Nun gehst du erstmal in den Keller und machst mal komplette Bilder von dem Schaltwerk. Das sieht nämlich zerstörter aus, wie du es beschrieben hast.

Und wie auch schon mein Tipp im TechTalk bau auf 1x10 um, dann passiert dir sowas nicht. Da brauchst du keine Kette verlängern etc.
Oder du übst das vorrauschauende Schalten, ansonsten kaufst du dir alle Nase lang neue Schaltwerke.


----------



## EinsRakete (29. September 2014)

Ahso und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind auf den original Cube Schaltaugen Nummern eingeprägt.


----------



## McFirehead (3. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute.

Ich hab gerade ein Riesen Problem.
Hab mir ja eine RockShox Reba RL neu gekauft, vor 3 Monaten.
Heute bin ich gefahren und hab einen kleinen Drop genommen, vielleicht mal so 20 cm, und mir ist an der Air Seite die graue Dichtung(siehe Bild) hochgegangen. Ein Ploppen habe ich keins gehört, mir ist es auch erst aufgefallen als ich kurz nach unten gesehen habe.
Hat einer von euch eine Idee was es sein kann?
Mein Händler hat nähmlich momentan Urlaub.

Danke Leute

Gruß Marcel


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. Oktober 2014)

Das ist keine Dichtung das ist nur ein abstreifer, die Dichtung müsste drunter sitzen.


----------



## McFirehead (3. Oktober 2014)

Ja der Abstreifer hat sich wie gesagt hochgeschoben und war in der Mitte vom Standrohr. Die Schaumstoffringebwaren sichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. Oktober 2014)

Kannst du den abstreifer einfach ohne große kraft abziehen?


----------



## McFirehead (3. Oktober 2014)

Noch nicht probiert.
Schaue gleich mal nach.
Muss aber meinen Beitrag korrigieren.
Es gab Anscheind ein Ploppen als der Abstreifer nach oben ging.
Also muss er ja Druck gehabt haben oder?


----------



## fred-star (3. Oktober 2014)

Frage an die schrauber möchte ein reba kaufen ist diese richtig?

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--21987.html?gclid=CKX80YitkcECFRMatAodHngAiQ

Auf was achten tapered nein oder?


Nice gretz


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. Oktober 2014)

Durchgehend 1 1/8" brauchst du. Brauchst du 29"?


----------



## fred-star (4. Oktober 2014)

Ja 29er und möchte sie komplett schwarz.

Wäre die vom link denn richtig?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ja das wäre die richtige. 
Gruss 
Patric


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Hab mal ne Frage... was hält ihr von dieser Action Cam?http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00HJMU2IW/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1413449172&sr=8-2
Ich denke für den Preis ist sie ganz ok?! Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? 
Danke im voraus...
Gruß Patric


----------



## zippolino (9. November 2014)

hat vielleicht jemand schonmal einen Reifen wie den Schwalbe Big Apple 26 x 2.35 60-559 hinten drauf gehabt????

ich würde gerne wissen ob das noch passt...

oder wisst ihr was für andere reifen ich noch verwenden könnte aussschliesslich zum fahren auf Asphalt?!?!


----------



## EinsRakete (9. November 2014)

zippolino schrieb:


> hat vielleicht jemand schonmal einen Reifen wie den Schwalbe Big Apple 26 x 2.35 60-559 hinten drauf gehabt????
> 
> ich würde gerne wissen ob das noch passt...
> 
> oder wisst ihr was für andere reifen ich noch verwenden könnte aussschliesslich zum fahren auf Asphalt?!?!




Meine Frau hat auf ihrem Ghost den Table Top drauf. Fahre auf Asphalt gern mit ihrem Bike, rollt gut auch in schnellen Kurven genug Reserven.

In der 26x2.25 Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die9o (10. November 2014)

Schönen guten Abend zusammen.... Bin seit letzter Woche nun endlich  auch ein stolzer Acid Besitzer  !!! Via ggl bin ich dann relativ zügig auf den Thread hier gestoßen.

Erstmal großes Kompliment an das gesamte Forum, krass, hier wird ALLES besprochen, was sich ein Bikeneuling so wünscht!

Nun zu meiner Frage/meinem Anliegen:

Wie gesagt, ich bin seit Freitag nun endlich Besitzer eines 27,5er Acid (http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CLjrmpC_8MECFQoUwwodNnAAuA).

Nun ist mir heute nach knapp 100 gefahrenen Km aufgefallen, dass der Zug der Pop Lock funktion der Gabel (hoffentlich hab ich mich richtig ausgedrückt) press an der Gabel anliegt. Sogar in einer Kerbe! Ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass das von Manitou so gemacht wurde, und nicht dass sich das in sooo kurzer Zeit gebildet hat....

Hat das noch jemand bemerkt? Is das korrekt so?

Und was ist mit Rahmenschutzfolien? Sollte ich auf irgend welche Stellen besonders achten???

Vielen Dank schonmal!!!


----------



## basti_ol (10. November 2014)

mach doch mal ein foto von der betreffenden stelle, kann mir unter "kerbe" jetzt wenig vorstellen, aber würde mich wundern, wenn sich das nach 100km schon so reingeschnitten hat.

puh, das alte thema rahmenschutz, da hab ich die erfahrung gemacht, dass man die stellen erst dann bemerkt wenn es schon zu spät ist 
auf jeden fall vorne am steuerrohr wo die kabel schleifen wenn du den lenker einschlägst, dazu habe ich bei mir (nicht am acid, da hab ich am anfang komplett drauf verzichtet und nu ists auch zu spät) hinten an der bremse die stellen abgeklebt wo die die strebe berühren. das bewegt sich zwar nicht all zu sehr, aber da sammelt sich immer ein bisschen dreck zwischen und scheuert dann schön.
(man muss sagen, du kannst jedes stück deines rads abkleben und irgendwann gibs doch irgendwo den ersten kratzer. das tut beim ersten weh und nervt aber irgendwann... naja. , die oben genannten sind meiner meinung nach die wichtigsten)

ach ps: würde, wenn du es nicht schon hast, in einen kettenstrebenschutz investieren. so eine auf die kettenstrebe schlagende kette kann auch unschöne spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## Denyodp (10. November 2014)

Bei meinem Acid 29 war unterm Unterrohr bereits eine durchsichtige Schutzfolie angebracht. Ich denke derzeit über einen Kettenstrebenschutz nach. Das Geschäpper bei etwas ruppigeren Strecken hört sich nicht schön an. Und da sind Kratzer im Prinzip vorprogramiert.


----------



## EinsRakete (10. November 2014)

Also wer sich in unserer Sportart Gedanken um viele Kratzer macht, macht was verkehrt.
Kettenstrebenschutz sehe ich ein, habe ich auch einen um ganz harte Schläge, vor allem für die Kette zu vermeiden.

Aber sonst ist das Ding dafür gemacht worden.


----------



## basti_ol (10. November 2014)

naja ich kann das schon verstehen, grad wenn man sein rad neu hat und es vllt auch noch das erste "teure rad" ist ärgert einen halt jede macke. mit der zeit wird man da etwas unbeschwerter. 
wenn man im straßenverkehr unterwegs ist ist der erste kleine kratzer an den felgen vom auto auch vorprogrammiert, trotzdem ärgerlich - klar ist ein auto teurer (naja. ein dacia vllt nicht unbedingt als ein santa-cruz, aber im normalfall  ) aber die richtung ist die gleiche.


----------



## Denyodp (11. November 2014)

Ich finde es macht Sinn die Stellen zu schützen bei denen dicke Kratzer zu erwarten sind. Kettenstrebenschutz, Unterrohr und vielleicht das Steuerrohr. Alles andere halte ich jetzt auch für übertrieben.

Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir ein neues Auto gekauft. Da habe ich mir auch einen Schutz für die Rückseite des Fahrersitz besorgt und habe eine Schutzfolie auf die Einstiegsleiste hinten links geklebt. Da es logisch ist das dort mein Sohn Schmutz und Kratzer verteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die9o (11. November 2014)

Wow. Das geht ja hier ratz fatz.... Werd heut nachmittag mal die Stelle fotografieren und posten.

Also im allgemeinen bin ich mir da schon bewusst, dass beim fahren der ein oder andere Kratzer nicht ausbleiben wird, aber wie basti schon schrieb; wenn es sich vermeiden lässt  ....

Kettenstrebenschutz dachte ich mir schon in dem Zusammenhang. Ist denn da irgend einer besonder empfehlenswert? Was sagt ihr da aus Erfahrung? Hab hier in versch. Threads schon gelesen, dass die alt bekannte 3M Folie das öfteren verwendet wird....


----------



## Denyodp (11. November 2014)

Cube Schutzkomponenten:
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubehoer/schutzkomponenten/

Cube Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz:
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubeho...ct/cube-chain-stay-protection-hardtail-black/

Den Neoprenschutz habe ich mir bestellt. Die Klebefolien schützen zwar vor Kratzern (wobei die Folie wird verkratzt und sieht dann auch nicht schön aus) aber das Geschepper der Kette wird nicht gedämpft. Wenn ich den Schutz habe kann ich gerne mal Fotos einstellen.


----------



## Die9o (11. November 2014)

N`Abend zusammen... Hier also ein paar Bilder der "Schadstelle".... Hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (11. November 2014)

Das schaut nicht so gut aus. Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht so gedacht ich würde versuchen dort einen kleinen Schutz aus Neopren drum machen.


----------



## basti_ol (11. November 2014)

oi... also das sieht aber mal nicht nach "absicht" aus! aber ist das nicht die bremsleitung die da scheuert? wenn ja ist die mal richtig schlecht verlegt... würde ich mir überlegen ob ich mich da nicht mal beschwere - es schränkt die funktion wohl nicht ein aber ist einfach wirklich unschön und unnötig.

wenn du es so behälst (oder einsatz bekommst bei dem die leitung gleich verlegt ist würde ich die leitung mit einem kabelbinder an der gabel befestigen, sodass sie beim einschlagen vom lenker nicht mehr hin und her scheuert sondern sich erst oberhalb der gabel "bewegt".


----------



## Die9o (11. November 2014)

Also schön ist das definitiv nicht... Und das nach etwas mehr als 100 gefahrenen Km! Na Gott sei Dank hab ich das Bike beim Händler um die Ecke gekauft... Werde wohl am Donnerstag mal hin fahren und mal hören, was die Jungs vom Fach davon halten....

Finde das ehrlich gesagt für so ne kurze Nutzung recht heftig!

Ach ja, ist natürlich eine Bremsleitung. Hoffe die Lösung mit nem Kabelbinder hilft mir da weiter. Schon ziemlich unüberlegt gemacht von CUBE.


----------



## basti_ol (11. November 2014)

weiß jetzt nicht ob das an cube liegt oder an der gabel.
hab hier grad mal ein bild gegoogled wie das bei rockshox gemacht ist:




man kann auch an der stelle wo hier die halterung ist einfach einen kabelbinder um die brücke ziehen. das problem ist nur... bei der verbauten ist die brücke hinten oder? doof, könnte aber trotzdem helfen.


----------



## EinsRakete (11. November 2014)

Fotografier doch mal wie die Bremsleitung an der Gabel verläuft. Also eine Totale bitte.

Gib für deinen Kettenstrebenschutz nicht zuviel Geld aus. Ich hab meine mit Isoliertape umwickelt, saubere Sache und vor allem ärgert es mich nicht wenn ich es austauschen muss.


Bild bekomm ich gerade nicht eingefügt. Ist eins in meinem Album.


----------



## EinsRakete (11. November 2014)

basti_ol schrieb:


> weiß jetzt nicht ob das an cube liegt oder an der gabel.
> hab hier grad mal ein bild gegoogled wie das bei rockshox gemacht ist:
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das habe ich auch gedacht,der Verlauf der Bremsleitung sieht komisch aus.


----------



## EinsRakete (11. November 2014)

Doppelpost, bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (11. November 2014)

Als Kettenstreben Schutz einfach einen alten Schlauch nehmen und mit Kabelbindern fixieren. Und das Problem ist wenn man die Leitung an der Brücke fixiert dann scheuert es mit Dreck usw noch mehr


----------



## Denyodp (11. November 2014)

Ich fotografiere morgen mal mein Acid 2015. Bin mir aber sehr sicher das bei mir keine Leitung dort entlang verlegt ist. In meinen Augen ist das bei dir völlig verkehrt.


----------



## Denyodp (12. November 2014)

Hi!

Habe mich vertan. Bei mir ist die Bremsleitung der Vorderbremse ähnlich verlegt. Allerdings gabe ich nach fast 500KM noch keinerlei Kratzer.

Am Steuerrohr sind aber tatsächlich bereits kleine Kratzer von den Schaltzügen (?) zu sehen.


----------



## Die9o (12. November 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen! Also zum Thema Kettenstrebenschutz finde ich die Isoband-Lösung gar nicht mal so verkehrt... Muss ich mir mal ansehen/überlegen.

Und hier mal 2 Bilder, wie die Leitungsführung geim 2015er gelöst wurde. Bin auf der Arbeit, daher nur Fotos ausm www....


----------



## EinsRakete (12. November 2014)

Hmm eigentlich sind die Leitungen alle gleichmäßig abgelängt.

Auch wenn du das reklamierst wirst du da wohl wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg haben.

Wenn du dir die Isobandlösung angesehen hast, die nutzt kannst du deine Bremsleitung damit ja umwickeln, würde die Reibung mindern.

Aber glaube mir, artgerechter gehalten kommt bald noch mehr dazu.

Oder wie bei mir" Papa,Papa guck mal kann dein Fahrrad schon festhalten! Ooooh Papa tut mir leid, ist mir aus der Hand gerutscht." 

Von daher, viel Spaß auf allem was unbefestigt ist.


----------



## Die9o (13. November 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen! Also, gerade beim Händler gewesen, wo ich`s gekauft habe. 

Die fachmännische Lösung des Problems ist: ....... ein KABELBINDER!!!! Der hat die Bremsleitung jetzt an die Leitung für die Gabelverriegelung gemacht.

Also mal ganz im ernst, so wirklich zufriedenstellend war das jetzt nicht  . Wird jetzt wohl seinen Zweck erfüllen, aber gut aussehen is anders....


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. November 2014)

Ist aber eine gute Lösung falls dir die Optik so viel ausmacht es gibt extra solche Teile um Leitungen miteinander zu verbinden.


----------



## Die9o (13. November 2014)

Ne, passt schon. Wird ja nicht die einzige Schramme bleiben denke ich....


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. November 2014)

Die9o schrieb:


> Ne, passt schon. Wird ja nicht die einzige Schramme bleiben denke ich....


Das ist die richtige Einstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. Januar 2015)

Ganz schön still hier. Ich zeig euch mal mein Verbessertes Cube Acid 2013er Baujahr größte Neuerung die Gabel.

Änderungen:

DT Swiss XRM statt RockShox XC32
Easton EA 70 Lenker statt Easton Monkeybar
Shimano XT Shadow + statt Shimano XT Shadow
Shimano Saint Pedale statt Standard
203 mm SLX Bremsscheibe statt 160 mm, irgendwas von Shimano
SLX Bremse statt Acera
XT Shifter statt Deore

ich hätte nicht gedacht das die Schwarz-weiße Gabel gar nicht mal so blöd aussieht.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (3. Januar 2015)

Wow sieht echt top aus....hab auch ne 203er XT Scheibe vorne, mit der richtigen Bremse ne echt hammer Bremsleistung. Wie lang ist der Verbaute Vorbau?
Gruß
Patric


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. Januar 2015)

Der Spacer Turm kommt natürlich noch weg. Der Vorbau liegt noch bei 80 mm will ich aber auf 60 oder 40 reduzieren. Die 203er Bremsscheibe ist hauptsächlich dafür gedacht das ich nicht erneut das Gewinde kaputt machen kann wie bei der alten XC 32 auch wenn sie im Zusammnspiel mit der SLX Bremse mit Ice Tec Sinter Belägen schon eine Wucht mit gaaaaaaaaaanz viel Reserve ist (wiege ja nur 65 kg) aber die Beläge sind noch nicht eingefahren das kommt dann noch.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (3. Januar 2015)

Aso ja den Turm würde ich auch noch abbauen. Hab n 50er Vorbau...in Verbindung mit dem 720er lenker einfach TOP!!!
Gruß
Patric


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (3. Januar 2015)

Hab mal ne Frage.??? Am 5-6 September 2015 findet hier bei mir in Wipperführt das Enduro One Event statt. Könnte ich da auch mit meinem Acid Hardtail mitfahren? Was denkt ihr?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. Januar 2015)

Schwer zu sagen, dem Bild nach zu urteilen ist das nicht das richtige für ein acid aber es gibt auf der Seite der Serie keine Einschränkung welches mtb darf und welches nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (3. Januar 2015)

Ja ok danke. Ich denke zum größten Teil: It's the Rider, not the Bike! Ich fahre dann mit  
Gruss 
Patric


----------



## frollig (3. Januar 2015)

Na endlich bewegt sich mal wieder was....
Es ist an der Zeit unsere Schlachtrösser so laaaaaangsam an die Sporen zu gewöhnen


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (4. Januar 2015)

Ja das stimmt frollig


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. Januar 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Ja ok danke. Ich denke zum größten Teil: It's the Rider, not the Bike! Ich fahre dann mit
> Gruss
> Patric



Aber wir erwarten Fotos


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (4. Januar 2015)

Ja keine Sorge. Die folgen! Ist ja erst am 5-6 September. Ich würd das Rennen dann mit meiner Gopro Filmen. 
Gute Nacht


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. Januar 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Ja keine Sorge. Die folgen! Ist ja erst am 5-6 September. Ich würd das Rennen dann mit meiner Gopro Filmen.
> Gute Nacht



Dann ist ja gut, nacht.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (4. Januar 2015)

Ja...ich würd mich eigentlich sofort anmelden...aber die Eltern müssen erst ihr Einverständnis geben. (Ist ja immer so nh Sache)..!
Wie viel mm Federweg hat deine Neue DT Swiss Gabel eigentlich?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. Januar 2015)

Ja hab ich gesehen. Die dt hat wie Standard 100 mm aber ich meine sie baut höher, bin mir aber auch durch den Lenker Wechsel nicht 100%ig sicher.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (5. Januar 2015)

Moin... achso ok. Nochmal kurz zum Thema Enduro One... meine Eltern sind net so dafür... aber im März gehts ab nach Königswinter... die Siebengebierge abklappern ...!
Vielleicht noch mal kurz n paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Acid. :


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. Januar 2015)

Ist das eine recon Gabel? Marsh Guard wollte ich auch noch kaufen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es mit der gabelbrücke hinten überhaupt was bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die9o (5. Januar 2015)

Die Frage stellt sich bei mir leider auch! Naja, werd die 10 Euronen mal investieren und dann berichten...


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (5. Januar 2015)

Ja genau. Ist ne Rs Recon Gold Gabel. den Kauf des Marsh  Guard bereue ich nicht. Hält den Dreck super vom Gesicht fern.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (5. Januar 2015)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ist das eine recon Gabel? Marsh Guard wollte ich auch noch kaufen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es mit der gabelbrücke hinten überhaupt was bringt.


Kurz noch zu deinem Zweifel Cubefan1998:


----------



## Boshard (11. Januar 2015)

hab den Marsh Gurad am Fritzz der bringt was.
Die Standrohre bleiben fast sauber und am Steuersatz unten ist auch weniger Dreck.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (11. Januar 2015)

Boshard schrieb:


> hab den Marsh Gurad am Fritzz der bringt was.
> Die Standrohre bleiben fast sauber und am Steuersatz unten ist auch weniger Dreck.



Das er was bringt will ich auch nicht bestreiten. Sondern frage lediglich ob er auch was bringt bei einer dt Gabel, wo die Gabelbrücke hinten ist.


----------



## Boshard (11. Januar 2015)

Dafür must du den rumbasteln.
Verlängern und vorne ne art kante oder so anbauen.
Quasi die Krone vorne simulieren.


----------



## basti_ol (11. Januar 2015)

verlängern wird nix bringen weil er dann vom winkel der befestigung am reifen schleifen wird. am einfachsten wäre sich weiter hinten neue löcher zu bohren (geht mit nem handbohrer oder nem schraubenzieher recht gut) oder einfach eins kaufen, das für hinten liegende brücken gedacht ist, z.b. so einen http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Zubehoer/Schutzbleche/Face-Fender-Reverse-Mudguard.html


----------



## CubeFan1998 (11. Januar 2015)

basti_ol schrieb:


> verlängern wird nix bringen weil er dann vom winkel der befestigung am reifen schleifen wird. am einfachsten wäre sich weiter hinten neue löcher zu bohren (geht mit nem handbohrer oder nem schraubenzieher recht gut) oder einfach eins kaufen, das für hinten liegende brücken gedacht ist, z.b. so einen http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Zubehoer/Schutzbleche/Face-Fender-Reverse-Mudguard.html



Der ist sehr interessant, da ich nicht dran rumbasteln muss. Werde ihn mir bei Zeiten bestellen.


----------



## Die9o (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen... Mal ne kurze Frage, mir ist es heute jetzt zum wiederholten mal aufgefallen, dass bei kalten Temperaturen (heute so um die -2°) bei Bremsungen der komplette hintere Teil des Rades knartscht?!?!? Zum einen die Bremse, werd aber auch das Gefühl nicht los, dass es auch vom Rahmen kommt. Ist das vielleicht schonmal jemandem aufgefallen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. Januar 2015)

Moin "Die9o"... ja ist bei kalten Temperaturen bei mir auch hin und wieder. Geht aber meistens bei + Graden wieder weg...
Gruß
Patric


----------



## EinsRakete (18. Januar 2015)

Wird der Temperaturuntscheid sein, Bremsscheibe ist kalt und nimmt zügig die Umgebungstemperatur an und wird schlagartig beim Bremsen erwärmt. So gibt dir das Material zu verstehen, ich werde gerade gut beansprucht. 
Dann wird schnell wieder abgekühlt und wieder erwärmt.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. Januar 2015)

Sehr gut erklärt


----------



## Die9o (19. Januar 2015)

Na dann will ich mich damit mal zufrieden geben! Dankeschön!!!!


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (19. Januar 2015)

Hab da mal eine kleine Frage Kann man eigentlich einen kleinen "Service" an der Federgabel (Rs Recon Gold) selber machen? Wollte bei mir die Buchsen tauschen... die sind, so wie ich denke, ausgeschlagen. 
Danke für die Hilfe... 
Patric


----------



## EinsRakete (19. Januar 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine kleine Frage Kann man eigentlich einen kleinen "Service" an der Federgabel (Rs Recon Gold) selber machen? Wollte bei mir die Buchsen tauschen... die sind, so wie ich denke, ausgeschlagen.
> Danke für die Hilfe...
> Patric



Gib mal bei Dr. Google Service Rock Shox Recon Gold ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (19. Januar 2015)

Ok danke. Ich suche dann mal etwas...


----------



## CubeReloaded (21. Januar 2015)

Hay Acid-Biker,
hab da ein kleines Problem und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.
Mein Cube Acid Mod. 2015 ist gerade von der Erst-Inspektion gekommen, d.h. einmal auseinanderbauen, alles Schmieren usw. und
wieder zusammenbasteln. Nachdem ich ne kurze Runde gedreht hab, ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Pop-Loc meiner Manitou-Gabel nicht mehr
funktioniert . Sie versteift einfach nicht bzw. nur minimal, ganz sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Weiß jemand wodran das liegen könnte, oder
muss sich das nach dem auseinanderbauen erst wieder einspielen? (Bin nicht tiefer in der Materie was Gabeln angeht 
Danke für alle Antworten!
(P.S: In dem Zuge wurde auch endlich der orginale Ständer von Cube angebaut, mein Händler hat ihn jetzt endlich vorrätig )
Mfg

CubeReloaded


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (21. Januar 2015)

Guten Abend....
Das Problem ist mir bekannt. Allerdings an meiner Rs Recon Gold. Guck mal ob das Seil oder der Seilzug stramm genug ist...mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein..das sich Gabel erst wieder einspielen muss halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Da eigentlich nach der Inspektion alles Einwandfrei funktionieren sollte... . bin aber auch nicht so ein Genie was Gabeln angeht... 
Hoffe ich konnte wenigstens Ansatzweise weiterhelfen. 
Gruss 
Patric


----------



## CubeReloaded (22. Januar 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Guten Abend....
> Das Problem ist mir bekannt. Allerdings an meiner Rs Recon Gold. Guck mal ob das Seil oder der Seilzug stramm genug ist...mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein..das sich Gabel erst wieder einspielen muss halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Da eigentlich nach der Inspektion alles Einwandfrei funktionieren sollte... . bin aber auch nicht so ein Genie was Gabeln angeht...
> Hoffe ich konnte wenigstens Ansatzweise weiterhelfen.
> Gruss
> Patric




Danke für den Tipp, hab mal nachgeguckt und tatsächlich: Der Zug ist definitiv nicht straff genug. 
Werde den dann wohl mal nachspannen / lassen. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Auf der linken Seite
an der Dämpferstange (Oder wie heißt das noch gleich?) ist eine Dichtung, auf der Linken nicht.??

CubeReloaded


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (22. Januar 2015)

Ja kein Ding... dafür ist das Forum ja schließlich da. 
Ohja... du meinst wahrscheinlich den Abstreifer am Stand bzw Tauchrohr.... der darf auf keinen Fall fehlen...


----------



## CubeReloaded (23. Januar 2015)

Hab gerade mit dem Fahrradhändler gesprochen, er hat die Dichtung dranngemacht,
um zu sehen wie weit die Gabel maximal eintaucht, der Abstreifer ist es also nicht. Aber
Ich weiß nicht wie man wo da irgendwas einstellt noch hab ich im Internet was zu meiner
Manitou M30 air gefunden  Hat jmd ne kurze Anleitung von wegen Luftdruck, Zugstufe usw. oder nen guten Link?
Desweiteren habe ich an der Schraube wo man den Seilzug für das Pop-Lock einstellt folgendes gefunden:
20,2 - 25,9 kg + mm .
Was hat das zu bedeuten?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

CubeReloaded


----------



## Die9o (26. Januar 2015)

^^die fehlt mir auch  ... Hab beim Kauf nicht in die obligatorische Zubehörtüte geschaut, weil ich natürlich nur Augen für`s Rad hatte. Naja. Drin war ne RS Bedienungsanleitung.... Also falls du eine auftun kannst, ........

Aber mal was anderes. Fahrt ihr alle die originale Vorbau/Lenker Kombination oder habt ihr etwas anderes im Gebrauch??? Falls ja, gibt es da irgend eine Empfehlung???


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. Januar 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> ^^die fehlt mir auch  ... Hab beim Kauf nicht in die obligatorische Zubehörtüte geschaut, weil ich natürlich nur Augen für`s Rad hatte. Naja. Drin war ne RS Bedienungsanleitung.... Also falls du eine auftun kannst, ........
> 
> Aber mal was anderes. Fahrt ihr alle die originale Vorbau/Lenker Kombination oder habt ihr etwas anderes im Gebrauch??? Falls ja, gibt es da irgend eine Empfehlung???



Ich fahre den originalen easton vorbau und hatte den originalen easton monkey bar den hab ich jetzt gegen einen eason ea70 in 720 mm länge getauscht.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (26. Januar 2015)

Moin 
Hab nen 720er Lenker in Verbindung mit einem 70mm Vorbau nachgerüstet.... man erhält meiner Meinung nach ein spürbar besseres und vorallem direkteres Lenkverhalten. Von mir eine Absolute Kauf-bzw Kombinationsemfehlung. 
Gruß aus dem wie ja so oft verregneten Marienheide 
Patric


----------



## Scotti Jot (27. Januar 2015)

Servus zusammen

Ich hätte mal ein evtl. etwas längeres Anliegen zum Thema Cube Acid. 
Ich hab mein Acid nun schon seit 2009 glaube ich. langsam wird es Zeit die über die Jahre entstandenen Schäden zu beheben und ein paar nette Sachen zu verbauen. 

-Laufräder müssen neu (26"), am besten direkt mit Centerlock. 
-Bremse vorne hinten. Für 90€ ohne Scheiben würde ich SLX Bremsen für vorne und hinten bekommen. (Preis für beide) 
-Neue Gabel. Das Gewinde der Bremsaufnahme der RockShox dart 3 ist hinüber - generell ist alles hinüber an der Gabel. Suche etwas in Richtung 100-120mm. Welche Dimensionen muss ich beachten? Geeignet für die Fahrt durch den Wald über Stock und Stein, kein Extremeinsatz. 

Bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir unsicher, was ich beachten muss, vor allem in Bezug auf die Wahl der neuen Gabel. 
Bei der Gabel ist das ähnlich: Welche Steuerrohrlänge kann ich nehmen, welche Achse muss es sein. dass ich 1 1/8 Zoll und nicht tapered brauche, weiß ich zumindest. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Empfehlungen aussprechen. Ich möchte mich preislich so tief wie möglich bewegen, aber noch ein gutes Produkt erhalten. Bevorzugt werden es gebrauchte Teile sein, wenn gute Angebote zu finden sind.

Das Cube Acid ist für mich einfach ein geiles Bike, die Geometrie des Rahmens ist glaub ich inzwischen in meinem Gehirn eingebrannt, so viele Kilometer hab ich darauf schon abgespult, das meiste davon auf dem Hinterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (27. Januar 2015)

Guten Abend, 
fahre an meinem Acid eine Rock Shox Recon Gold mit 100mm Federweg, ich denke es sollte auch nicht mehr sein, da an ein Cross Country Bike einfach eine 100er Gabel dran gehört...mit mehr Federweg könnte es nur sein das du dir die "Fahreigenschaften" am Bike zerstörst. Bin jetzt seit über einem Jahr sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel. Habe circa 5500 Kilometer mit ihr gemacht und bis auf leicht ausgeschlagene Buchsen, was ja auch irgendwann normal ist und letztendlich zu Verschleißteilen zählt, hatte ich nie Probleme damit. Super Ansprechverhalten und vorallem (was mir zumindest sehr wichtig war) nur 1450 Gramm Leicht. Habe im Gegensatz zu der Dart 3 somit mein Bike circa 1 Kilogramm abgespeckt.Hier zb eine gebrauchte;http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...n-gold-rl-100mm/281292911-217-2098?ref=search Schaftlänge würde ich am besten nachmessen...bei mir waren es glaube ich 18cm oder so.! Mit der SLX Bremse bist du auf jeden Fall gut bedient
Laufräder gibt es auch in "Hülle und Fülle" auf dem Markt. Die hier sollten zum Beispiel nicht schlecht sein...http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-wh-m785-xt-disc-laufradsatz-34187/wg_id-507
Sind zwar nicht allzu Günstig, aber super gut und leicht. Man kann natürlich auch alles gebraucht kaufen....zb auch hier im Bikemarkt, sind ja auch schon mal top Angebote.
Hoffe ich konnte etwas weiterhelfen...
Gruß
Patric


----------



## Scotti Jot (27. Januar 2015)

Beste Beschreibung der Recon   :
"... normalem Betrieb ohne überdurchschnittliche Belastungen. Ausbau wegen Rahmenbruch 2012"

Ja das liest sich doch schonmal ganz gut. 400€ sind ungefähr so mein budget. Also 240€ für Laufräder werden leider nicht drin sein :/.

Was ich mich noch Frage: Es gibt ja Steckachsen, es gibt Schnellspanner, diese gibts in 6, 9, 10mm ... woran bin ich gebunden? Bzw. Welche Kombination muss gewährleistet sein bei der Verbindung Laufrad/ Gabel?

EDIT: Die Gabel hier hat ja z.B. auch eine viel dickere Achse, oder ?
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/rock-shox-recon-gold/280774070-217-7965?vl=1482


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (27. Januar 2015)

Ähhhh die ersten zwei Sätze kapier ich nicht ganz gerade...bin ich zu blöde grade???


----------



## Scotti Jot (27. Januar 2015)

Das Zitat ist aus der ebay Kleinanzeige, die du verlinkt hast =) finde es lustig, dass er sagt normaler Betrieb ohne überdurchschnittliche Belastung und im nächsten Satz spricht er davon, dass er sie wegen nem Rahmenbruch ausgebaut hat.
War aber eher eine nebensächliche Anmerkung. 

Viel wichtiger ist mir der Durchblick bei den ganzen Größen von Achsen und mit wlechen Laufrädern das passt...


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (27. Januar 2015)

Aso Ok habs verstanden ... kurz noch zum Thema Achsen etc... ich meine der Standarddurchmesser beim Schnellspanner  ist 9mm. Also müsste alles in dem bereich passen. Aber Steckachsen werden natürlich nicht passen.
EDIT:Ja und die Gabel die du verlinkt hast wird nicht passen, weil die hat ne Steckachse.


----------



## Scotti Jot (27. Januar 2015)

Ok, und kann ich keine Laufräder nehmen die vorne mit Steckachse funktionieren? 

Mein Cube Acid hat z.B. noch nen 6mm Schnellspanner, nicht 9.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (28. Januar 2015)

Moin,
hab grade noch ma nachgemessen...
ich weiss die Qualität meines Handys ist grottenschlecht...aber bei mir sind es 9mm.!An den letzten beiden Bildern hab ich es etwas verdeutlicht. Die letzten beiden sind mit der Gopro gemacht...obwohl die ihre Stärke auch eher in der Videoqualität hat. Deshalb denke ich das der Standarddurchmesser 9mm beträgt un das auch bei dir der Fall ist.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. Januar 2015)

Schellspannachsen gibt es nur in 9 mm (das ist NUR vorne) und 10 mm (NUR hinten). Steckachsen gibt es in 10 mm (nicht sehr oft und auch nicht vorteilhaft), in 12 mm (x12 genannt nur hinten anzutreffen) 15 und 20 mm (nur anzutreffen vorne nur Steifigkeits unterschiede). Hinten ist 10 mm Schnellspanner, danach musst du für das hintere Laufrad suchen. Was du vorne für Achsstandard ist von der Gabel abhängig. In 100 mm federweg gibt es meist nur 15 mm steckachsen bei 20 mm bist du im enduro oder dh Segment. Wenn die neue Gabel einen 15 mm Standard hat kannst du ein laufrad für vorne kaufen mit 15 mm steckachse wenn es 9 mm schnellspanner hat musst du ein entsprechendes Laufrad kaufen.


----------



## Scotti Jot (28. Januar 2015)

Ei ei ei... ich bin auch blöd. Ich hab den Durchmesser des Schnellspanners gemeint. Der hat ~6mm. 
Logischerweise hat die Achse des Laufrades natürlich 9mm Außendurchmesser. 

Ja das macht auf jeden Fall mal das Leben leichter. Wenn das so ist kann ich nämlich meine Laufräder fürs erste beibehalten und bin nicht so eingeschränkt, was das Budget bei der Gabel angeht. 

Ne andere Frage: Wenn ich nun die SLX Bremse vorn montieren möchte, mit einer 180er Scheibe, brauche ich dann noch einen Adapter? Aufnahme und Bremse sind denk ich mal PM, das sollte nicht das Problem sein. Sprich, wird der Bremssattel direkt an der Gabel montiert oder ist dazwischen noch ein Distanzstück? 

lg
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (28. Januar 2015)

Da brauchst noch so ein Adapterhttp://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-vr-auf-180mm-sm-ma90-f180p-p-38265/wg_id-284


----------



## Scotti Jot (28. Januar 2015)

Ah, wunderbar, dankesehr. 

Ja, bin jetzt am suchen nach einer ordentlichen Gabel. 
Hab evtl. eine RockShox Reba hier im bikemarkt gefunden: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/530630-rock-shox-reba-rl-dual-air-poploc-100mm

die sollte passen. Ist die was ordentliches? Vielleicht habt ihr in der Preiskategorie noch vergleichbare Gabeln.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Januar 2015)

Die ist leider schon weg...


----------



## Scotti Jot (29. Januar 2015)

Ja, an mich  .. 

Aber die Anzeige könnt ihr ja noch sehen, oder? 
Dürfte an sich ne gute Gabel sein? 

mein aktueller Gabelschaft ist 207mm lang, dieser ist 210mm lang, passt also auch. 
Hat angeblich 400km runter, Zustand sieht gut aus.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Januar 2015)

Ne können wir nicht . .. aber die Reba ist aufjeden Fall ne gute Allroundgabel.


----------



## Zerzal (31. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute 

ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage. 
Und zwar würde ich gerne den Vorbau meine Acid 29er 2015 ändern. 

Was muss ich beachten? Könnte ich diesen 1:1 tauschen zb. mit dem "
RACE FACE Turbine Vorbau 6° 31,8 mm"

brauche ich spwtzielles Werkzeug, Spancer oder so? 

Und wie lange ist der originale Cube Vorbau. Von wo bis wo misst man so was überhaupt. 

Grüsse Chrigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (31. Januar 2015)

Kannst du 1:1 tauschen. Vorbaulänge wird so gemessen...:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wie-vorbaulaenge-messen.118098/
Und spezielles Werkzeug brauchst du eigentlich nicht...nur Inbusschlüssel. Ich meine der originale Cube Vorbau ist 100-120 mm lang.
Gruß
Patric


----------



## Zerzal (31. Januar 2015)

Sehr cool vielen Dank

Was fahrt ihr so für Längen? Ich habe das Gefühl ich würde gerne etwas aufrechter sitzen. Ich erwisch mich beim gemütlichen radeln mit den Kids öfters dabei den Lenker nur mit den Fingerspitzen zu berühren um aufrechter zu sitzen.

Außerdem hat mir die Sitzposit des neulich probe gefahrenen stereo hpc 160 sehr gefallen. 

Grüsse


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (31. Januar 2015)

Fahre einen 70mm Vorbau... Desto kürzer der Vorbau desto aufrechter die sitzposition.


----------



## Denyodp (4. Februar 2015)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen "Flat-Pedalen". Mit Klickies fühle ich mich einfach total unsicher und zudem sind die im Alltag auch unpraktisch. Meint ihr rote Pedale würden gut aussehen??? Die Schutzbleche sind übrigens meistens ncht dran.






Farblich passen würden wohl dann die Cube Pedale am besten:
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/fahrradteile/pedale/product/cube-pedals-all-mountain-red/

Aber 70 € finde ich jetzt auch recht teuer. Habt ihr nen Tip?

Überlege halt ob ein bissl mehr rot eloxierte Teile das Bike hübscher machen, oder hässlicher


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (4. Februar 2015)

Moin.
Gibt viele gute...wollte mir auch neue holen.
Finde die hier nicht schlechthttp://www.nc-17shop.de/product_info.php?cPath=3_22_83&products_id=130
oder hier http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-electron-plattformpedale-2014/rp-prod85858
https://www.grade5.de/index.php/com...2013-12-09/grade5-type-3-detail.html?Itemid=0
Die Grade5 sind zwar nicht GRADE günstig...spllen aber sehr gut sein und sind mit 335 gramm auch ziemlich leicht. http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/cnc-nano-tech-flats.htm#reviews


----------



## Denyodp (5. Februar 2015)

Ja das sind wohl so die üblichen Verdächtigen 

Das NC17 finde ich hübsch, passt vom Preis ist aber zu schwer.

Die CNC Nano Teile sind auch nur in der Titanium Ausführung leicht und kosten dann mal eben über 100 €.

Die Grade5 sind preislich und gewichtsmäßig gleich auf mit den Cube. Die CUbe Pedale schraubt mir mein Händler bestimmt kostenlos bei der demnächst  fällig werdenden Inspektion dran.

Bei Nukeproof würde ich glatt zu der Evo Variante greifen. 50 € bin ich bereit auszugeben. Würde die nur gerne vorher mal live gesehen haben.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (5. Februar 2015)

Hier zb...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welche-flatpedale.560805/


----------



## Scotti Jot (6. Februar 2015)

Moin moin 

so, Gabel und Bremse ist da und montiert. Sieht super aus und funktioniert soweit.

Kleines Problem hab ich allerdings:
Der Lenker lässt sich nur schwer bewegen. Es ist alles gut gefettet. Und so zusammengebaut wie sonst auch.
Wenn ich die Schraube die in der Kralle ist lockere, dann gehts besser, aber ich habe dann spürbares Spiel (radial).

Könnte das ein Problem mit dem (inzwischen 6 Jahre und ~10.000 Stoppies alten) Steuersatz sein?
Der ist irgendwie auch komisch. Die Lager sind nicht gekapselt, sind praktisch offen im Steuerrohr..., alles sehr fummelig. Aber unverändert und original. Also es fehlt nichts.

Würde ihr das Problem hier vermuten oder mache ich irgendwas falsch, (was ich beim letzten Einbau wohl unbemerkt richtig gemacht habe, das problem trat jetzt erst auf)

Würde der hier passen?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...oken-Semi-integrierter-Steuersatz-TK011A.html

liebe Grüße
Jo


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (7. Februar 2015)

Könntest du vielleicht mal ein Foto machen?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo.
Könntest du mal n paar Fotos machen? Vermutlich liegt es an dem Steuersatz....und der von BMO müsste auch passen.
Oh sorry habs 2 mal geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotti Jot (7. Februar 2015)

Hi

Hab mal ein paar Fotos gemacht.

Also wenn ich das Vorderrad blockiere und ans untere Steuerrohr des Rahmens und an die Gabelkrone fasse, kann man das Spiel spüren bei vor/zurück bewegungen. Man hört es auch. Scheint aber hauptsächlich vom unteren Steuerrohr zu kommen.

Habe auch mal ein Foto von der alten Gabel beigefügt (Foto 5), es hat sich ja nichts am Gabeltyp selbst getan.

Foto 3/4 seht ihr dass unten nur eine Plastikdichtung und das Kugellager ist. Denke mal das Kugellager dürfte auch so richtig drin sein (abgerundet zum Rahmen hin).

lg
Jo


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (7. Februar 2015)

Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das Vorderrad blockiere und ans untere Steuerrohr des Rahmens und an die Gabelkrone fasse, kann man das Spiel spüren bei vor/zurück bewegungen. Man hört es auch. Scheint aber hauptsächlich vom unteren Steuerrohr zu kommen.



Also wenn du dort wirklich Spiel hast(spürst), sind die Lager auf jeden Fall hinüber.http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fsa-orbit-i-alu-cube-edition-63883/wg_id-489 Ich denke der müsste auch passen...steht zumindest Cube Edition.
Gruß
Patric


----------



## Scotti Jot (7. Februar 2015)

Weiß halt nicht warum das urplötzlich kommt.

Meine Vorgehensweise:
1. Zusammenbau ist wie auf den Bildern zu sehen
2. ich gucke dass die Gabel ordentlich drin sitzt
3. Vorbau drauf, noch lose
4. Kappe drauf und in Kralle festschrauben und normalerweise nach spiel prüfen (geht halt nicht weg)
5. Vorbau justieren und festschrauben

Entweder die ganze Sache ist bombenfest, oder ich hab halt Spiel. Kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass das einfach so von heute auf morgen passiert?

Wenn doch, umso besser. Dann müsste es mit nem neuen Steuersatz ja weg sein.

Achja, der aus deinem Link passt nicht. Das Acid hat ZS44. Sprich semi-integriert, 1 1/8" und 44mm Einbaumaß. Zumindest hat das meine Recherche ergeben.

lg
Jo

PS: und danke für die schnelle Hilfe, echt top!


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (7. Februar 2015)

Ja kein Ding...
Bombenfest sollte man es auf keinen fall montieren da da drunter die Lager umso mehr Leiden...wie alt ist der Steuersatz denn?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (7. Februar 2015)

Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Könnte das ein Problem mit dem (inzwischen 6 Jahre und ~10.000 Stoppies alten) Steuersatz sein?
> Der ist irgendwie auch komisch. Die Lager sind nicht gekapselt, sind praktisch offen im Steuerrohr..., alles sehr fummelig. Aber unverändert und original. Also es fehlt nichts.


Ach ja sorry...hattest du ja geschrieben.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fsa-orbit-z-cube-edition-63875/wg_id-488
Das ist der vom ACID! Der müsste aber passen...der Aussendurchmesser beträgt 50mm.
http://www.best-bike-parts.de/-ORAN...rsatz-XH808-semi-integriert-Orange--2334.html
Der hat nen 44er Innendurchmesser.


----------



## Scotti Jot (7. Februar 2015)

Hab jetzt den aus meinem Link bestellt... 21€ ist ok, sollte schon was taugen. 
Nen paar Spacer gleich mit. 

Ich hoffe es geht dann weg. Wenn nicht, wär doof. Das dürfte ziemlich unfahrbar und materialzerstörend sein, wenn man es nicht behebt.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (7. Februar 2015)

Ja super. Berichte später dann mal


----------



## Scotti Jot (10. Februar 2015)

Sooo... Steuersatz ist montiert  Das war lustig, so ganz ohne Einpresswerkzeug, oder einen Montageständer...
Hat aber gut geklappt. War mir nur bei einem Bauteil nicht sicher. Da war noch ein Ring, der die Gabel zentrieren soll am unteren Steuerrohr, allerdings kam der mir irgendwie komisch vor. Hab bei BMO angerufen und der meinte der soll auf das konische Stück vom Gabeldorn geschlagen werden, allerdings sah das nicht so harmonisch aus. Habs dann mal ohne montiert. Passt super, kein Spiel, alles leichtgängig. Bin zufrieden. Sieht zudem auch top aus am Bike.

Die Lagerschalen und die Lager musste ich vorher allerdings neu reinigen und fetten. Da waren Alu-Späne dran und das war nicht ausreichend gefettet. Für 21€ aber wirklich top.

Werde dann nochmal berichten wenn ich ein paar km gefahren bin. Muss aber noch ne Menge machen am Bike. Kette, Kassette, Schaltzüge liegen schon hier...Schaltung muss ich einstellen (und das kann ich wirklich gar nicht)

Hier ein Bild:


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (11. Februar 2015)

Moin. 
Wow sieht echt schick aus... Das Spiel ist auch ganz verschwunden?... für 21€ echt top. 
Bei mir müsste nach den 6 Jahren auch mal n neuer ran....! Mal schaun, vielleicht bestell ich mir den demnächst auch mal. 
Gruss 
Patric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotti Jot (11. Februar 2015)

Jo, Spiel ist weg  Muss mich nur noch mal wegen diesem Zentrierring informieren, ob der zwingend drauf muss oder nicht.

Du kannst einfach überprüfen ob dein Steuersatz noch in Ordnung ist:
-Vorderradbremse kräftig ziehen
-Finger auf Rahmen/ Gabelkrone anlegen und Fahrrad nach vorn und zurück bewegen
-Finger auf oberen Steuersatz / oberes Steuerrohr legen, wieder nach vorn und hinten bewegen.

Bei Spiel haste in beiden Fällen eine Bewegung die du mit dem Finger erfühlen kannst.

Wenn nach anziehen der A-Head Schraube (oben am Steuersatz) das Spiel nicht weg ist oder das Spiel nur weggeht wenn man sie zuknallt, dann ist der Steuersatz, bzw die Lager hin.

EDIT: Hab noch mal ein paar schickere Bilder von dem Stuff gemacht  Finde es passt alles ganz gut


----------



## fred-star (12. Februar 2015)

So langsam wird es, nur noch die Gabel und Räder tauschen fertig.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (13. Februar 2015)

Ja dann ist bei mir noch alles in Butter. Aber sieht echt super aus die Reba. Hast du vone eine SLX-Bremse und hinten noch die Stroker Ryde verbaut?
Hast du die XT-Kurbel nachgerüstet Fred Star?
Gruß
Patric


----------



## Scotti Jot (13. Februar 2015)

Jo, vorne slx, hinten Stroker Ryde. Wird aber auch noch gegen eine slx getauscht, denke ich. Oder irgendwas anderes feines 

EDIT: Hab mir ne Formula R1 gegönnt


----------



## baxxter (18. Februar 2015)

Hi,
ich habe bei meinem Acid 29 2014 vorne und hinten 180er Scheiben von Shimano drauf gemacht.
Nun habe ich das Problem das die vordere Bremsscheibe ab und zu schleift. Nach einer Stunde fahren
hat es angefangen, allerdings nur für ein paar Minuten, dann war es mal weg und kam nach einiger 
Zeit wieder, am Ende war es wieder weg. Muss ich mir darüber Gedanken machen oder kommt das schonmal vor?
Wenn es geschliffen hat war es ein unregelmäßiges Geräusch, wie als hätte die Scheibe einen kleinen Schlag, 
aber wieso geht es dann wieder weg?!
Bremse BR-M395 
Bremsscheibe ist die SMRT54

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Scotti Jot (18. Februar 2015)

Hi. Kann viele Gründe haben.
Sollte aber zu beheben sein.

Probier mal folgendes.
1) Die beiden Schrauben mit denen der Bremssattel befestigt wird lösen, nicht abschrauben, sodass der Sattel leicht beweglich ist. Dann die Vorderbremse ziehen und währenddessen (nicht aufhören die bremse zu betätigen) die Schrauben wieder festziehen. Der Sattel mittelt sich hierdurch zur Scheibe.

2) Den Schnellspanner immer so festmachen, dass der Hebel des Spanners auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Bremssattels ist. So vermeidest du Spannungen. Er sollte auch immer gut fest angezogen sein.

3) Die Bremse immer schön sauber halten 

EDIT: Wenn die ab und zu leicht schleift ist das kein Beinbruch. In links/rechts-Neigung tun die das gerne mal, da es da schonmal zu Schwingungen kommen kann. 

lg
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baxxter (18. Februar 2015)

Ok danke für die Tipps! 
Werde nochmal alles kontrollieren und es dann beobachten. Wie gesagt, dass Schleifen war nicht immer da,
vllt. liegt es ja wirklich einfach nur an irgendwelchen Schwingungen weil die größeren Scheiben
sich mehr bewegen. Will nur nicht das mir auf einmal alles um die Ohren fliegt


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. Februar 2015)

Ne keine Sorge. Ist ganz normal... ist an meiner 203er Scheibe auch so. Ausserdem müss alles erst eingefahren werden wenn das Bike neu ist. Und um die Ohren wird dir da soo schnell nix fliegen
Gruß
Patric


----------



## Scotti Jot (18. Februar 2015)

baxxter schrieb:


> Schwingungen weil die größeren Scheiben
> sich mehr bewegen. Will nur nicht das mir auf einmal alles um die Ohren fliegt



Hi 

an den größeren Scheiben liegt es nicht direkt. Das verstärkt den Effekt nur. 
Das bestimmt praktisch wie groß der Hebelarm (radius der Bremsscheibe) der einwirkende Kräfte ist. 

Um die Ohren fliegen wird dir nichts . 

Probier das mal aus, was ich geschrieben habe. Sollte dann zu 90% verschwinden


----------



## fred-star (22. Februar 2015)

Ja xt kurbel ist nachgerüstet.  Bis jetzt neu vorbau, bremsen, kurbel und reifen.


----------



## baxxter (23. Februar 2015)

@Scotti Jot, Bremse ist wieder schleiffrei, danke für die Tipps =)

Hab noch eine Frage, hat jemand auf seinem Acid 29" 2014/2015 Modell Conti Mountainking II drauf in 2,4 breite?
Will neue Reifen auf die ZX24 Felgen machen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob 2,4 von Conti noch passt, z.Zt. sind noch
die Schwalbe Smart Sam in 2,25 drauf.
Wenn ihr davon Bilder habt wäre das super und mit wie viel Luftdruck ihr die fahrt wäre auch noch gut zu wissen =).

Danke!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. Februar 2015)

Wenn du protection nimmst und nicht mit zu wenig druck sollte das passen guck lieber ob er durch die Gabel passt aber warum willst den MK II als 2,4er ? Das acid ist immer noch ein touren mtb da ist der 2,2er die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Scotti Jot (23. Februar 2015)

Schon ein schönes Bremschen diese Formula. 
Bis jetzt nur im Regen gefahren. Aber anfühlen tut es sich ganz gut.


----------



## baxxter (24. Februar 2015)

@CubeFan1998 
Ja wollte eig auch bei 2,25 bleiben wie es die Smart Sam haben, aber hab jetz als gelesen, dass die 2,2 von Conti schon gut schmaler sind. Hab den Unterschied live leider noch nicht gesehen. 
Wenn der Unterschied natürlich nicht erheblich ist reichen auch die 2,2.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (24. Februar 2015)

Moin. Fahre an meinem Acid (allerdings 26") vorne einen 2, 35er Fat Albert. Hinten passt bei mir von Schwalbe nichts breiteres als die 2, 25er Breite... schleift dann am Rahmen. Habe allerdings auch gehört das Conti mega schmal ausfällt. Ein Kumpel fährt die Continental Baron in 2, 3er... und die sind um einiges schmaler als mein NobbyNic in 2, 25. Werde mir aufgrund dieser Beobachtungen demnächst hinten dann ein Continental Rubber Queen in 2, 4 Black Chilli holen... der müsste passen. Wenn nicht kommt er vorne drauf und hinten ein 2, 25er Fat Albert. Deshalb denke ich das bei die der Mountainking II in 2, 4 auch passen müsste.



Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Schon ein schönes Bremschen diese Formula.
> Bis jetzt nur im Regen gefahren. Aber anfühlen tut es sich ganz gut.


Ja diese Formula, sind echt die besten Bremsen... fahre auch eine FORMULA RX am Acid. Hammer Bremse kann ich nur sagen. Nachdem ich letztens entlüftet habe, super harter Druckpunkt brachiale Power um es mit Worten auszudrücken(Fahre die Bremsen mit XT Bremsscheiben, 203er vorne und 180er hinten) ... komplettes Gegenteil von der XT meines Vaters... die sind ja bekannt für ihren etwas weicheren Druckpunkt... aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache ... Nächste Bremse wird dann vielleicht die CR3 von Formula


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. Februar 2015)

Das die contis so viel schmaler ausfallen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Der 2,2er ist nur marginal schmaler und mein 2,2er conti rubber queen ist sogar breiter als der MKII der würde hinten nicht mehr passen und du die alte RS XC 32 hätte er auch nicht gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (24. Februar 2015)

Aber wenn mein 2.35er Fat Albert(und der ist mega breit) vorne in die Gabel passt, dann müsste auch der Rubber Queen in die RS XC 32 passen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. Februar 2015)

Passen tut er ist aber kriminell zu viel dreck und du hast das Problem.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (24. Februar 2015)

Ja das ist was anderes...
Hier mal ein Link für baxxter...ein ziemlich günstiger Conti Mountainking 2,2:
http://www.probikeshop.net/continental-faltreifen-mountain-king-2-26x2-20-0100389/2796.html
Überhaupt sind die Reifen bei ProbikeShop jetzt gerade drastisch reduziert.


----------



## baxxter (24. Februar 2015)

Danke mountainbiker98, werde dann zu wohl eher zum 2,2 greifen!


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (24. Februar 2015)

Ja keine Ursache...war eh am suchen...brauche auch neue...ja würde auch lieber mal auf Nummer Sicher gehen...obwohl ich mir hinten glaube ich doch den Trail King(Rubber Queen) 2,4er draufziehe...
Wie fahren sich eigentlich die Maxxis Reifen?...hier der Ardent soll ja ziemlich gut sein...http://www.probikeshop.net/maxxis-r...xception-series-faltbar-tb72556000/74094.html


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. Februar 2015)

Hinten würde ich lieber schmaler nehmen Stichwort: Rollwiderstand was fährst du denn vorne?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (25. Februar 2015)

Moin 
ja dann nehme ich hinten den 2, 25er Fat Albert. Vorne fahre ich einen Fat Albert in 2, 35!


----------



## Scotti Jot (28. Februar 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen was für eine Innenlager Achslänge das Cube Acid 26" aus 2009 hat?
Würd das gern tauschen. Hab allerdings keinen Octalink-Schlüssel und würd das in einem Rutsch zusammen bestellen wollen.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (28. Februar 2015)

Meinst du das Tretlager?
also BB-Es 25 zb müsste passen, ist dann ein Deore... hier zb:http://www.bike24.de/p16108.html. 68 oder 73mm ist die Rahmenbreite, 110-121mm ist die Achslänge. Beides läßt sich bei abgenommenen Kurbeln (Kurbelabzieher mit ISIS/Octalink-Adapter) nachmessen und steht auch auf dem Tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotti Jot (1. März 2015)

Problem ist: Ich besitze keinen Octalink Abzieher und meine Kumpels haben auch alle nur Hollowtech. 
Sprich ich müsste erst den Abzieher besorgen, dann nach der Achslänge sehen und dann nochmal das neue Tretlager bestellen. 
Das sind 3 Prozesse und 2 mal Versandkosten. Man könnte das halt in einer einzigen Bestellung erledigen, wenn man die Maße wüsste. 
Würde mir eine Menge Zeit und Aufwand ersparen. 

Musst mal überlegen - das BB-ES25 kostet ca. 9€. Wenn ich zwei mal Versand bezahle (einmal Abzieher, einmal Lager) dann ist der Versand teurer, als die Sache an sich. Das muss nicht sein =). 

Ich werd' mal schauen, ob ich hier nen Fahrradladen finde, bzgl. des Abziehers, aber ich hab mega wenig Zeit neben dem Studium. Da kommt mir bestellen mehr entgegen.


----------



## classictrailer (1. März 2015)

Ich hatte an cube geschrieben. An meinem Acid Bj. 2013 liegt die innenlagerbreite bei 113mm.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (1. März 2015)

Ja wird bei unseren 2009er wahrscheinlich nicht anders sein.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (1. März 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/BBB/PowerPull-BTL-14-Kurbelabzieher-p5240/So hier ma n Abzieher mit dem passenden Innenlager. Kannst direkt zusammen bestellen.!https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Innenlager-BB-ES25-Octalink-p18471/


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (3. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Welche achslänge hat das 2009er Acid? Brauche ein neues Innenlager. Passen würde ja dashttps://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Innenlager-BB-ES25-Octalink-p18471/
aber welche Achslänge brauche ich?
Danke schonmal
Oh sorry steht ja schon oben


----------



## Scotti Jot (5. April 2015)

sag mal bescheid, obs das richtige ist! hab noch nicht getestet. 

liebe Grüße
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (5. April 2015)

Ja habe grad nachgemessen, müsste passen. Bestelle dann heute und melde mich dann. 
Ach ja und frohe Ostern allerseits ...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. April 2015)

Das ist das richtige lager sofern es jünger ist als 2015 brauchst 68 mm die achslänge kannst variieren um die kurbel nach außen oder innen zu bekommen wenn du zufrieden bist nimmst du die selbe achslänge.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (5. April 2015)

Jo danke


----------



## flobby (12. April 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich hab gestern die halbe Nacht hier das Forum gelesen und den Eindruck gewonnen, dass ihr alle sehr zufrieden mit eurem Acid seid. Meine Freundin und ich haben uns gestern auch die Würfelsäure aus dem Jahr 2014 geholt. Ich war bei der Probefahrt sehr zufrieden und freue mich drauf es Morgen abzuholen. Hier der Link zu unseren neuen Fahrrädern: http://www.drahtesel-muenster.de/Bi...&f_Marke=CUBE&f_Modell=ACID+27.5+grey'n'white Ich hoffe dass es eine gute Wahl war.
Liebe Grüße aus Münster


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. April 2015)

Ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige der es würfelsäure nennt und immer wenn ich zu bekannten gesagt habe ich ein neues Teil an meiner würfelsäure hab ich nur Fragezeichen gesehen


----------



## Die9o (14. April 2015)

Moin zusammen....

Hab gestern mein Rad nach ca 800km zur ersten Inspektion gegeben. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was die Alles machen? Wird im Detail kontrolliert, wie z.B. Tretlager, etc. oder wird nur "nachgestellt"?

Außerdem hatte ich ein ganz fieses Knack-Geräusch bei holpriger Fahrweise/Untergrund. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt, dass das Geräuch vom Sattel kommt. Hat jemand sowas schonmal gehabt????


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (14. April 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Auf Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt, dass das Geräuch vom Sattel kommt. Hat jemand sowas schonmal gehabt????



Ja Sattel stütze bissel fetten. War bei mir dann weg.


----------



## flobby (20. April 2015)

Ach mist. Kaum mi dem Gelände angefangen und ein neues Fahrrad im keller stehen schon ist die Saison für mich gelaufen. Schulter ausgekugelt


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (20. April 2015)

Oh... kenn ich. Allerdings mitm gebrochen Schlüsselbein letztes Jahr


----------



## flobby (20. April 2015)

Ist doch kot sowas....naja nächstes jahr wird dann durchgestartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (20. April 2015)

Ja ist mega blöde...durfte 3 Monate kein Bike anrühren...das schlimmste was einem jemals passieren kann...


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (27. April 2015)

Hallo,
Als ich gestern meinen Steuersatz nach nun mehr 6 Jahren und mehr als 20000 Kilometer reinigen wollte kamen mir beim Vorsichtigen Ausbau die Kugeln der Lager entgegen...Hab auch das Problem wie Scotti Jot. Also bei normalen Anziehen mega Spiel Im Lager und sobald ich etwas fester angezogen hab ließ sich der Lenker kaum Drehen. Ja und jetzt habe ich mir das Bestellt:http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/303231303037303032353335
Wie läuft's denn bis jetzt? Hält der was?
Danke


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (28. April 2015)

Soo ...Steuersatz ist verbaut und schaut meiner Meinung nach Super aus. 

Fährt sich auch super geschmeidig. Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich halt noch nicht viel sagen. Aber was ich auch schön Fand ist das beim Steuersatz eine Kralle noch dabei war. Die lagerschalen reinzubekommen war ja aber eine absolute Schufterei...aber es hat nach mehreren Anläufen auch geklappt


----------



## Scotti Jot (30. April 2015)

Ja, mir taugt der Steuersatz auch sehr! Bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit.
Mit der Kralle und den Lagerschalen gibts ein paar gute Tipps zum montieren, aber ich sehe du hast es ja geschafft


----------



## amonkey (1. Mai 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Ja das ist was anderes...
> Hier mal ein Link für baxxter...ein ziemlich günstiger Conti Mountainking 2,2:
> http://www.probikeshop.net/continental-faltreifen-mountain-king-2-26x2-20-0100389/2796.html
> Überhaupt sind die Reifen bei ProbikeShop jetzt gerade drastisch reduziert.



danke.
habe mir einen 29er 2.4 x-king bestellt.
ist auch bereits verbaut und getestet. der ist halt echt schmal, hat die selbe breite wie mein 2.2er raceking hinten.
aber fährt sich richtig gut.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (1. Mai 2015)

Super. Conti fällt leider echt schmal aus. Mein Maxxis Ardent in 2,25 ist breiter als der Conti Baron eines freundes in 2,3


----------



## CubeReloaded (1. Mai 2015)

Hey 
Ich hätte da mal wieder nen paar Probleme:

Vorne schleift meine Shimano Scheibenbremse, man kann machen was man will, es wird nicht vernünftig -.-
Klar, 100%ig wird man es nicht hinbekommen, aber doch wenigstens so das man es beim Fahren nicht hört..
Als ich das Rad mal rausgenommen habe, ist mir außerdem aufgefallen, dass die Bremsbeläge unterschiedlich abgeschliffen sind ?? 
Am Hinterrad dasselbe, es schleift und schleift, das mit den Bremsbelägen hab ich mir da noch nicht angeguckt.

Das hier hab ich natürlich auch schon mehrmals ausprobiert, bringt nichts (







Beim in die Pedale treten höre ich hinten ein Scharren, was da m.E. nach nicht hingehört. Eventuell
kommt die Kette irgendwo drann?

Das letzte Problem: Wenn ich vorne unter (sehr wenig) Last schalte, springt die Ketter sehr schnell raus 
Ich hab auch da ein bisschen rumgedreht, allerdings hab ich es nicht so hinbekommen, das die Schaltvorgänge
smooth gehen und die Kette gleichzeitig nicht rausfliegt wenn ich unter Last schalte  

Habt ihr für die beschrieben Probleme irgendeinen Geheimtipp (Vorallendingen für das Schleifen) ?
Danke für alle Ratschläge, ich hab echt keine Lust zum Händler zu müssen


----------



## Denyodp (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo!

Sagt mal, wie breit dürfen die Reifen beim 2015 29er Acid eigentlich sein? Habe echt keine Ahnung davon. Laut Cube Homepage wohl wie original 2,25. Muss man da wirklich so drauf achten? Würde eigentlich gerne nen Nobby Nic in 2,35 testen. Meint ihr das kann schon Probleme geben? Cube schreibt was von Schäden am Rahmen ect...


----------



## Scotti Jot (2. Mai 2015)

@CubeReloaded 
Zum Schleifen: Was meinst du mit unterschiedlich abgenutzt? Dass der eine dicker ist, als der andere kann schon mal vorkommen. Sollte allerdings nicht zu extrem sein. Ansonsten gibt es eigtl. nicht viel zu machen, außer das zentrieren des Sattels und sauber halten der Bremse. Du kannst mal überprüfen, ob deine Bremsscheibe oder dein Laufrad evtl. nen Schlag haben. 
Die Bremse komplett lautlos zu bekommen ist schwierig bis unmöglich. 

2. und 3. Problem könnten zusammenhängen. Wenn du pedalierst und du ein Scharren hörst, würde ich mir auf jeden Fall den Umwerfer ansehen. Wenn der nicht richtig eingestellt ist, dann schleift die Kette daran und das kann auch der Auslöser für das Abspringen der Kette sein. 
Zum Einstellen vom Umwerfer und vom Schaltwerk gibt es genug Videos auf Youtube  

Liebe Grüße
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeReloaded (2. Mai 2015)

Hi @Scotti Jot ,
ja, die Bremsbeläge sind unterschiedlich dick.
Ich habe gerade mal nachgeguckt, und siehe da, die Scheibe hat tatsächlich einen minimalen Schlag (Liegt vermutlich am Laufrad),
was auch das mit den Belegen erklären würde. 
Dann muss ich jetzt irgendwie die Acht rausbekommen ob selber oder beim Händler muss ich dann sehen 
Den Umwerfer schau ich mir gleich auch nochmal an, mal sehen ob ich da was reißen kann 
Danke für die Tipps


----------



## CubeReloaded (2. Mai 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Sagt mal, wie breit dürfen die Reifen beim 2015 29er Acid eigentlich sein? Habe echt keine Ahnung davon. Laut Cube Homepage wohl wie original 2,25. Muss man da wirklich so drauf achten? Würde eigentlich gerne nen Nobby Nic in 2,35 testen. Meint ihr das kann schon Probleme geben? Cube schreibt was von Schäden am Rahmen ect...



Das würde mich auch mal interissieren


----------



## Scotti Jot (2. Mai 2015)

Selbst das Laufrad zu richten, wenn man es noch nie gemacht hat und auch keine entsprechendes Werkzeug hat, würde ich nicht empfehlen . 

Liebe Grüße
Jo


----------



## CubeReloaded (2. Mai 2015)

Hätte wenn auch mein Bruder gemacht, nur der ist gerade weg, von daher ...


----------



## Zerzal (22. Mai 2015)

Hab mal ne frage zur Manitou Gabel des Acid 2015 29er. 

Die Gabel hat ja einen lockout mit Hebel am Lenker. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den lockout auch ohne Hebel direkt an der Gabelbrücke ein / aus zu machen? So das man auf den Hebel und dessen Seilzug verzichten kann?!

Grüsse


----------



## Denyodp (10. Juni 2015)

Hm... traue mich fast gar nicht zu fragen, aber hab halt keine Ahnung. Ich habe mir neue Griffe gekauft. Diese sind etwas breiter als die original verbauten. Somit muss ich Schalthebel, Bremshebel und den Lockout Hebel weiter nach Innen versetzen. Beim Bremshebel wohl.egal, aber was ist mit der Schaltung? Muss ich die danach neu einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. Juni 2015)

Nein , wieso neu einstellen?...hab ich bei mir auch gemacht, so das ich die Bremse mit 1 finger nutze.


----------



## Zerzal (10. Juni 2015)

Nein soviel ich weiß muss man das nich. Einfach die Schelle etwas lösen, nach innen verschieben und wider Fest ziehen. Funktioniert wie bei den Bremshebeln. Aber Pass auf das du das nicht zu dolle fest machst. Einfach bis du einen Widerstand spürst und dann noch etwas mehr.


----------



## Denyodp (10. Juni 2015)

Hi!

Danke euche beiden. Beim Bremshebel war ich mir auch recht sicher das da nix passieren kann. Ist ja ein in sich geschlossenes System. Bei den Schaltzügen hatte ich Bedenken das ich deren Spannung durch das verschieben ändere. Und somit dann evtl. nachgestellt werden muss. Ich mache gleich die Griffe einfach mal dran.


----------



## Die9o (10. Juni 2015)

Sollte sich doch merklich was am Schaltverhalten ändern, kannst du das über die Stellschraube am Schalthebel leicht nachstellen/korrigieren...


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. Juni 2015)

Bei mir hat sich nichts geändert...


----------



## Die9o (10. Juni 2015)

Ne, bei mir auch nicht. hab die fritzz Griffe montiert. Die sind auch was breiter als die Originalen....


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. Juni 2015)

Am besten sind schraubgriffe. Leicht drauf und abzumachen


----------



## Denyodp (10. Juni 2015)

Nochmal danke. Hat alles geklappt und Schaltung, Lockouthebel sowie Bremsen funktionieren einwandfrei. Und die Ergon Griffe passen farblich sehr gut zu meinem Acid!


----------



## Die9o (24. Juni 2015)

Moin.... Hat jemand seine Bremsen am Acid aufgerüstet??? Beim 2015er sind Shimano A-M506 (Modell M447) in 180/160 verbaut. Bin damit allerdings nicht so zufrieden. Bei höherer Belastung lässt besonders an der Hinterradachse die Bremswirkung deutlich nach.

Hat jemand da ne Empfehlung, für ne Alternative???


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Moin.... Hat jemand seine Bremsen am Acid aufgerüstet??? Beim 2015er sind Shimano A-M506 (Modell M447) in 180/160 verbaut. Bin damit allerdings nicht so zufrieden. Bei höherer Belastung lässt besonders an der Hinterradachse die Bremswirkung deutlich nach.
> 
> Hat jemand da ne Empfehlung, für ne Alternative???


Jop hab ne XT dran gemacht.... Gleich viel besser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (24. Juni 2015)

Ja, fahre Ne Formula Rx und bin Top zufrieden.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (24. Juni 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Moin.... Hat jemand seine Bremsen am Acid aufgerüstet??? Beim 2015er sind Shimano A-M506 (Modell M447) in 180/160 verbaut. Bin damit allerdings nicht so zufrieden. Bei höherer Belastung lässt besonders an der Hinterradachse die Bremswirkung deutlich nach.
> 
> Hat jemand da ne Empfehlung, für ne Alternative???



Ja , fahre Ne Formula rx und bin Top zufrieden


----------



## Killjoy-Burg (6. Juli 2015)

Servus, nach langem einlesen ging es gestern zum Cubehändler in der Nähe, dort konnte ich 2 Bikes probefahren. Das Attention SL29 und das Race One 29. Paar hundertmeter auf Straße probegefahren. Generell gibt es jetzt ein paar Probleme bzgl der Auswahl des Models.

Im Laden hieß es, die 2015er Modelle sind weitestgehend ausverkauft und selbst bei Cube direkt ist es schwierig, noch an ein Acid oder LTD Pro heranzukommen. Jetzt habe ich mir ersteinmal das Attention SL29 Green zurücklegen lassen. Bekomme morgen bescheid ob sie das Acid noch über einen anderen Händler organisieren können. Sie meinte, dass die 2016er Modelle schon bestellt sind...

Da ich absoluter MTB Einsteiger bin, der bisher nur diese 0815 Jugendrad Standards gewohnt ist, gilt es abzuwägen. Das Attention SL29 ist für 799€ hier in der Gegend schon mit das beste unter den Händlermarken, was man für sein Geld bekommen kann. Eingelesen habe ich mich bereits intensiv in die Komponenten der Preisklasse bis 1000€. Sollten sie das Acid nichtmehr auftreiben können gibts folgende Optionen:
-Ich nehme das Attention SL29, gebe mich mit dem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zufrieden und rüste in 1-2 Jahren auf. Bis es auf anspruchsvollere Strecken geht, braucht es ja eh ersteinmal einiges an Praxis und Technikskills.
-Ich bestelle ein 2016er Modell und nehme, falls ich ein paar Prozent auf die Vorbestellung bekomme, noch das LTD Pro mit in die Auswahl.

Vom Rahmen her brauche ich 17 Zoll, wurde vor Ort getestet. Nun könnte man für das Attention dazu argumentieren, dass ich mit meinen 63 KG auf 178cm Körpergröße noch etwas mehr Reserven an der RS XC32 des Attention SL habe. Da es zugleich auch als Alltagsbike herhalten sollte für kurze bis mittlere Strecken auf Asphalt, wäre das ja ein weiterer Punkt der wieder eher in Richtung Attention SL geht.

Tendiere immernoch mehr zum Acid, aber was will man machen wenn das meiste schon weg ist...könnte noch Fahrrad XXl in Esslingen checken 1-2 andere Adressen, wobei die bzgl Service und Erreichbarkeit etwas mehr ins hintertreffen geraten.

Wann kämen denn die 2016er Modelle von Cube und gibt es schon Infos zu den Veränderungen am neuen Modell?


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2015)

Killjoy-Burg schrieb:


> Wann kämen denn die 2016er Modelle von Cube und gibt es schon Infos zu den Veränderungen am neuen Modell?



Also Mein 2015 Acid 29
Habe ich Anfang August 2014 gekauft......War eines der ersten 15er Modelle die sie da hatten....


----------



## Killjoy-Burg (7. Juli 2015)

hat sich erledigt, ist doch ein anderes Cube geworden. Aber auch nur, weil ich etwas vorrausschauend investiere und ich zugegebenermaßen vom Level her sicher auch lange mit dem Acid meinen Spaß gehabt hätte!


----------



## Zerzal (7. Juli 2015)

Killjoy-Burg schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt, ist doch ein anderes Cube geworden. Aber auch nur, weil ich etwas vorrausschauend investiere und ich zugegebenermaßen vom Level her sicher auch lange mit dem Acid meinen Spaß gehabt hätte!



Sicher eine gute Entscheidung. 
Ich habe mir nachdem ich im August 2014 das Acid geholt habe im Oktober 2014 bereits ein 160er Stereo bestellt.  hab dann schnell gemerkt in welche Richtung die Reise geht....
Wobei ich froh war das Acid und nicht das angestrebte AMS 100 genommen zu habe...
Sonst wär vermutlich kein Stereo mehr drin gewesen. 

Was wurde es denn?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (7. Juli 2015)

Jop. Bei mir wirds demnächst auch das propain Tyee.


----------



## Zerzal (7. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Jop. Bei mir wirds demnächst auch das propain Tyee.


Auch n Leckres Teil.....


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (8. Juli 2015)

Wo du recht hast hast du recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (8. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Wo du recht hast hast du recht



Würd ich aber vetmutlich trotzdem nicht gegen mein Stereo tauschen wollen.....

Welches wirds den werden...?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (8. Juli 2015)

Vermutlich das Tyee Free: Also bei propain kann man sich die Bikes halt komplett selbst zusammen stellen, auf jeden Fall kommt ne rs Pike ran, wobei die Manitou Mattoc pro auch gar nicht so schlecht ist. Ja komplett sram x9/Xo. Und bei den Bremsen weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Was hält ihr von der sram guide rs/rsc?


----------



## Zerzal (8. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Vermutlich das Tyee Free: Also bei propain kann man sich die Bikes halt komplett selbst zusammen stellen, auf jeden Fall kommt ne rs Pike ran, wobei die Manitou Mattoc pro auch gar nicht so schlecht ist. Ja komplett sram x9/Xo. Und bei den Bremsen weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Was hält ihr von der sram guide rs/rsc?



Haha hab ich mir eben aus lustig auch grad eins virtuell gebastelt...  Teurer Spass.... Wobei wenn ich vermutlich das Stereo genau rechne gehts in die selbe Richtung Aber den Service den mein Cube und ich bei unserem Händler genießen...... Unbezahlbar...... Best Shop ever!

Pike ist der Knaller.... Wobei die neue Lyrik sicher auch der absolute Burner wird.... 
Die Sram guide rs kenne ich nicht. Selbst fahr ich ne Saint und würde sie nicht mehr hergeben..... Bin n Shimano typ


----------



## zakazak (13. Juli 2015)

Habe mir gerade mein Cube Acid 2015 27.5" blue'n'flashred gekauft. Abgesehen davon dass es abartig geil aussieht habe ich ein paar fragen bevor ich zuhause (in ca 3-4 stunden) meine erste runde drehe:

Es waren 4 durhsichtige ca 1x3cm große sticker dabei. Sind die für was spezielles?

Im handbuch steht "nicht auf einem rad fahren" und "nicht so bremsen dass das hinterrad abhebt". Sagt mir jetzt nicht das bike ist gegen solche aktionen empfindlich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im handbuch steht 2,5 - 3,5 bar.. Bei meinen 68kg bin ich denk ich mit 3bar gut dabei? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sonst etwas das ich beachten sollte?

Gibts irgendwas zu beahten bei transport im auto (kofferraum liegend)?

Danke und lg


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (13. Juli 2015)

Moin. Die sticker sind um den Rahmen vor kabelscheuern oder steinschlag abzukleben . Auf einem Rad fahr ich mit mit meinen bikes mehr als auf beiden, und ist noch nicht was passiert. Reifendruck hab ich bei 65kilo 2,5 bar vorne am Schwalbe fat Albert und hinten am maxxis ardent 3,0bar. Beim Transport, was soll man da beachten, halt das bike nicht beschäfldigen. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit deinem Acid.
Gruß


----------



## zakazak (13. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Moin. Die sticker sind um den Rahmen vor kabelscheuern oder steinschlag abzukleben . Auf einem Rad fahr ich mit mit meinen bikes mehr als auf beiden, und ist noch nicht was passiert. Reifendruck hab ich bei 65kilo 2,5 bar vorne am Schwalbe fat Albert und hinten am maxxis ardent 3,0bar. Beim Transport, was soll man da beachten, halt das bike nicht beschäfldigen. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit deinem Acid.
> Gruß



Ah alles klar 

Gibts sonst noch was dass man am cube acid 2015 schon im vorhinein machen sollte um beschädigungen/abschürfungen/etc zu vermeide ? Z.b. kettenschutz wäre sinnsoll?

Danke ! Freu mich schon auf zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (13. Juli 2015)

Kettenschutz schadet nie. Hab ich auch sofort dran gemacht. Ja und dann noch Kleinigkeiten wie Tacho falls erwünscht oder sowas


----------



## Die9o (13. Juli 2015)

Beim Transport immer an die Bremsensicherung denken! Ist eine fiese Fummelei, wenn versehentlich die Klötze raus gedrückt werden... 2,5BAR sind in jedem Fall ausreichend! Ich fahr mit 2,2 und komm damit bestens zurecht; auch bei 78kg  ...

Den Sticker musste ich an eine Scheuerstelle an der Gabel machen. Das kommt aber auf die Leitungsführung an... Bei mir schliff die Bremsleitung in der Gabelbrücke, was schnell zu ärgerlichen aufgescheuerten Stellen führte...

Ansonsten Glückwunsch zum Kauf ....


----------



## EinsRakete (13. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade mein Cube Acid 2015 27.5" blue'n'flashred gekauft. Abgesehen davon dass es abartig geil aussieht habe ich ein paar fragen bevor ich zuhause (in ca 3-4 stunden) meine erste runde drehe:
> 
> Es waren 4 durhsichtige ca 1x3cm große sticker dabei. Sind die für was spezielles?
> 
> ...



Moinsen,

was hast du vor zu fahren, wo mit welchen Reifen? Wenn du viel bis fast ausschließlich Straße fährst, dann soll da viel Druck auf der Pelle sein. Wenn du in den Wald willst, abseits der Wege weniger Druck. Dem richtigen für dich selbst musst du aber rausfinden. Ich fahre mit ca. 90-92kg Systemgewicht 2bar und fühle mich pudelwohl.

Welche Pedale hast du montiert? Wenn du die Standardcubeblechteile dran hast, Tausch sie aus gegen Plattformpedale. Gibt dir von Anfang an deutlich mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (13. Juli 2015)

Nukeproof electron


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juli 2015)

Wenn du viel Strasse fährst und nur Waldautobahn kann ich die Thunder Burt empfehlen.... Gegebenenfalls in Kombination mit nen Rob oder Ralph vorne.  Fahre Tunder Burt aktuell H/V am Acid. Absolut empfehlenswert. Sehr schnell und Uphill genial. Nur nass und weiche mag er nicht so. Aber wenn man es weiss kein prob. Nie wider Smart Sam....

Platformpedale würd ich ohne geeignete Schuhe nicht empfehlen. Grip gewinnt man je nach Schuh kaum und die Sohle leidet. Mit zb. FiveTen Schuhe macht die Paltformpedale aber richtig Fun....

Die Drei Klebepads sind dazu da den Rahmen zu kleben wenn er beim Fahren auf nur einem Rad bricht....


----------



## zakazak (13. Juli 2015)

Also vor erst mehr straße/schotter.. später dann wald 

Ich hab hier mal drei fotos mit markierungen.. ich denke an den markierten stellen sollte aufjedenfall ein klebepad hin um abschürfungen zu vermeiden?

http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/markiert.jpg
http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/markiert2.jpg
http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/markiert3.jpg

Hier noch fotos der gesamten kabelführung (soll ich was ändern oder noch wo klebepads anbringen?):

http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/IMG_20150713_201727.jpg
http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/Unbenannt-1.jpg

Sollte hier hinten nicht auch irgendwas rauf (da wo der schmutz ist) da ja die ganzen steine sonst auf den lack geschossen werden?
http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/schutz.jpg

LG


----------



## EinsRakete (13. Juli 2015)

Kettenstrebenschutz aus nem alten Schhlauch, Reifen oder mit Isoband! Das ist das Einzige was du brauchst! Du hast ein Sportgerät, das dreckig werden darf, wo Kratzer nicht ausbleiben!


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juli 2015)

Also an der Gabelbrücke scheuert die Bremsleitung ordentlich.
Ansonsten ging es mir wie dir..... Neues Bike das soll schön bleinen....  bis zur ersten Runde. Entweder Vitrine oder Garage.....


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juli 2015)

Bezüglich Kabelführung.
Ich habe den Poploc Hebel auf die andere Seite am Lenker hin gemacht. Eventuel nehme ich den auch ganz weg. Mach ich e selten rein. Lieber Ordnung am Cockpit.

Und ob die Leitung der Vorderbremse so optimal ist, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. 

Hier mal n Bild meines Acid's..... Nein nicht das linke Bike...


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (13. Juli 2015)

Das linke ist dein stereo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (13. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Das linke ist dein stereo?


Jo.... des Rockt..... Vorn bekommt's bald noch andern Gummi.....  
Hatte gerade kein Foto vom "nur " Acid auf m Handy.....


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (13. Juli 2015)

Ja glaub ich dir. Boa ich freue mich so mega auf mein tyee...melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Ja glaub ich dir. Boa ich freue mich so mega auf mein tyee...melde mich dann nochmal


Ja da kannst dich freuen..... Son 160er Geschoss ist schon ne andre Liga... 
Auch wenn es im Uphill nicht mehr ganz so easy ist wie mim Acid...


----------



## zakazak (14. Juli 2015)

Also drauf sind zur zeit die standard pedale.. find die jetzt nicht sonderlich schlecht.. aber würde eventuell zu diesen hier upgraden?
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/fahrradteile/pedale/product/cube-pedals-all-mountain-blue/

Kettenschutz: Bei mir klebt hinten beim Rahmen (wo die Kette eben ist) auf der oberseite eine durchsichtige klebefolie (dieser hier: http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubeho...cube-frame-protection-mtb-carbon-transparent/) .. reicht das oder lieber etwas ordentliches auf den Rahmen draufgeben ? Als alternative gibts halt noch sowas: http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubeho...ct/cube-chain-stay-protection-hardtail-black/

Danke für die Bilder zur kabelführung ! ;-)


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (14. Juli 2015)

Lieber was ordentliches aufn Rahmen hinten drauf


----------



## zakazak (14. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Lieber was ordentliches aufn Rahmen hinten drauf



Weiß dann zufällig jemand ob diese komischen Kästchen am Kettenschutz von Cube ( http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-kettenstrebenschutz-hardtail-49747 ) einen Sinn haben? Sollte doch dieses hier genauso gut sein: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...stay-guard-kettenstrebenschutz-31267/wg_id-61 ?


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juli 2015)

@zakazak
Die von die verlinkten Pedale habe ich auch. Was soll Ich sagen... Sind scheisse Grip ist sehr schlecht da die Schrauben sehr Dick sind. Für das Geld bekommst du besseres. Ich habe andere Schrauben rein und es ist nicht viel besser geworden. Schau dir mal was von Sixpack oder DMR an. Aber ohne die Passenden Schuhe macht das meiner Meinung nur bedigt sinn. Zb diese http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/five-ten-freerider-damen-mtb-schuhe-417095/wg_id-1648


----------



## zakazak (14. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @zakazak
> Die von die verlinkten Pedale habe ich auch. Was soll Ich sagen... Sind scheisse Grip ist sehr schlecht da die Schrauben sehr Dick sind. Für das Geld bekommst du besseres. Ich habe andere Schrauben rein und es ist nicht viel besser geworden. Schau dir mal was von Sixpack oder DMR an. Aber ohne die Passenden Schuhe macht das meiner Meinung nur bedigt sinn. Zb diese http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/five-ten-freerider-damen-mtb-schuhe-417095/wg_id-1648



Mhh schade, ich suche halt auch pedale die optisch gut dazu passen. Aber ich glaub fürn anfang werd ich mal bei den standard pedalen bleiben.

Am Unterrohr werde ich folgende transperente folie kleben damit die steine vom vorderrad nicht den rahmen beschädigen:
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubeho...cube-frame-protection-mtb-carbon-transparent/

Kettenschutz:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...stay-guard-kettenstrebenschutz-31267/wg_id-61

Und dann eben noch die transparenten pads bei der Kabelführung von links+rechts.

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin.. einen Fahrradständer für daheim:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-bike-stand-ausstellungsstaender-fuer-20-29-70637


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juli 2015)

Sollte nicht schon ein solcher Kleber auf deinem Unterrohr sein? Also auf meinem war einer drauf. 

Passende Pedale für das Bike zu finden sollte ja nun wirklich nicht schwer sein....
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SIXPACK-RACING/Kamikaze-Plattformpedale-p42691/ Ich Fahre am Stereo die Skywalker 2 absolut geniales Pedal für Leute mit grossen Latschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (14. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sollte nicht schon ein solcher Kleber auf deinem Unterrohr sein? Also auf meinem war einer drauf.
> 
> Passende Pedale für das Bike zu finden sollte ja nun wirklich nicht schwer sein....
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/SIXPACK-RACING/Kamikaze-Plattformpedale-p42691/ Ich Fahre am Stereo die Skywalker 2 absolut geniales Pedal für Leute mit grossen Latschen



Puh kann sein, ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht nachgesehen und sitze gerade in der arbeit  Wenns schon drauf ist dann ist ja alles gut 

Danke für den link, den werde ich mir abspeichern. die kamikaze plattformpedale bieten mehr halt als die blauen cube pedale?


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Puh kann sein, ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht nachgesehen und sitze gerade in der arbeit  Wenns schon drauf ist dann ist ja alles gut
> 
> Danke für den link, den werde ich mir abspeichern. die kamikaze plattformpedale bieten mehr halt als die blauen cube pedale?


Nicht jedes Cube hat diese Folie. Kommt immer auf Material und Lackierung an....

Sixpack hat noch viele andere Modelle. Generell bieten sie alles immer in zig Farben an. Kannst dich da mal um schauen http://www.sixpack-shop.com/de/index.html

Ich persönlich finde den Grip besser. Aber es ist immer subjektives empfinden.
Mit den Fiveten Schuhen hast du Grip wie Sau da diese eine spezielle Sohle haben. Kann ich nur empfehlen sehr bequemer und guter Schuh.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (14. Juli 2015)

Kurz zum Fahrrad ständer. Hol dir lieber n Montage Ständer. Da hast du mehr von. Zb den hier: http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/xtr...--/aid:22588?gclid=CPCTtJ2U2sYCFSQHwwodSMcBfA hat auch ne super Bewertung.
Gruß


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Kurz zum Fahrrad ständer. Hol dir lieber n Montage Ständer. Da hast du mehr von. Zb den hier: http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/xtr...--/aid:22588?gclid=CPCTtJ2U2sYCFSQHwwodSMcBfA hat auch ne super Bewertung.
> Gruß


Auch eine Idee.... Der Preis ist super. Macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Meiner war 3 mal so teuer und schaut auch ned besser aus.... 
Benötigt aber unter umständen mehr Platz wenn man den zum versorgen des Rads benutzen möchte.....


----------



## zakazak (14. Juli 2015)

Und einmal geht noch 

Ist es normal das bei "vorne größtes ritzel" + "hinten größtes ritzel" die kette rattert? Die kette ist dabei auch ordentlich schief und ich bilde mir ein damals gelernt zu haben dass für die richtige gang wahl auch wichtig ist dass die kette möglichst gerade verläuft?

Oder muss ich einfach nur die schaltung einstellen?

Mir rattern die schaltvorgänge auch ein bisschen zu viel / zu laut und denke dass ich da sowieso mal ein bisschen mit der einstellung spielen sollte  gibt ja zum glück gute anleitungen auf youtube.


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juli 2015)

Die Kombi V/H grosses Ritzel fährt man eigentlich nicht. Das rattert....
Ausserdem ist es Schlecht für die Kette und die Ritzel so wie das Kettenblatt.
Du hast das richtig in Erinnerung. Die Kette sollte einen nicht zu schiefen lauf haben.

Lass die Schaltung wie sie ist und beim Kostenlosen erst Service wird das gerichtet. Das Bike muss erst mal eingefahren werden. Wenn es dich stört würde ich zum Händler gehen. Ein neues Bike sollte schon funktionieren. Oder hast du es Online erworben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (15. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Die Kombi V/H grosses Ritzel fährt man eigentlich nicht. Das rattert....
> Ausserdem ist es Schlecht für die Kette und die Ritzel so wie das Kettenblatt.
> Du hast das richtig in Erinnerung. Die Kette sollte einen nicht zu schiefen lauf haben.
> 
> Lass die Schaltung wie sie ist und beim Kostenlosen erst Service wird das gerichtet. Das Bike muss erst mal eingefahren werden. Wenn es dich stört würde ich zum Händler gehen. Ein neues Bike sollte schon funktionieren. Oder hast du es Online erworben?



Nicht online aber 3-4 stunden von mir entfernt bei einem händler ;P

Na wenn das rattern bei dieser schlechten gangwahl normal ist werde ich erstmal nichts an der schaltung einstellen  sonst gehen alle gänge rein und machen keine probleme.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (15. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Nicht online aber 3-4 stunden von mir entfernt bei einem händler ;P
> 
> Na wenn das rattern bei dieser schlechten gangwahl normal ist werde ich erstmal nichts an der schaltung einstellen  sonst gehen alle gänge rein und machen keine probleme.



Bei der Gang wahl ist das definitiv normal. Man fährt auch nicht vorne grösstes und hinten grösstes ritzel. Das ist vollkommen normal das die Kette da schief ist. 
Gruß


----------



## zakazak (15. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Bei der Gang wahl ist das definitiv normal. Man fährt auch nicht vorne grösstes und hinten grösstes ritzel. Das ist vollkommen normal das die Kette da schief ist.
> Gruß




Das heißt also der höchste gang um auf langem gefälle bzw langen asphalt strecken zu fahren ist "vorne größtest" und hinten "2. größtes bzw. 3. größtes" ? .... peinlich sowas fragen zu müssen aber sind leider immerhin 8 jahre vergangen seit meiner MTB zeit :S


----------



## Zerzal (15. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Das heißt also der höchste gang um auf langem gefälle bzw langen asphalt strecken zu fahren ist "vorne größtest" und hinten "2. größtes bzw. 3. größtes" ? .... peinlich sowas fragen zu müssen aber sind leider immerhin 8 jahre vergangen seit meiner MTB zeit :S


Ich glaube du machst dir viel zu viele Gedanken und Überlegungen..... 

Weniger Denken......mehr Fahren.....!

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung? Diese nervige Angewohnheit alles zu Analysieren und zu Tode zu Theoretisieren versuche ich jeden Tag zu unterdrücken 

Wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe....?

Vorne Gross - Hinten Klein = strenge Übersetzung für Flach und Downhill.

Vorne Klein - Hinten Gross =
Leichte Übersetzung für Uphill.


----------



## zakazak (15. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich glaube du machst dir viel zu viele Gedanken und Überlegungen.....
> 
> Weniger Denken......mehr Fahren.....!
> 
> ...


Stimmt, da hatte ich beim schreiben einen denk fehler  vorne groß + hinten klein für gefälle und lange gerade strecken. Dabei streift die kette trotzdem vorne am umwerfer, werde den also trotzdem bisschen justieren müssen. Das wird sich sicher nicht "einfahren" ?


----------



## Zerzal (15. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hatte ich beim schreiben einen denk fehler  vorne groß + hinten klein für gefälle und lange gerade strecken. Dabei streift die kette trotzdem vorne am umwerfer, werde den also trotzdem bisschen justieren müssen. Das wird sich sicher nicht "einfahren" ?


Ja kannst du versuchen.
Ich finde es aber garnicht mal so leicht das zu treffen das es dann 100% besser als vorher ist.  Vielleicht bin ich zu doof... Aber mir ist das mittlerweile zu dumm da ständig dran rum zu schrauben. Hab auch keine Zeit für sowas.
Ab und an schaut mein Mech mal drüber. Ich genieße den Luxus meinen Händler Freund zu nennen und quasi ums eck kompetente Leute zu haben die immer Zeit für meine Räder haben...


----------



## zakazak (15. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hatte ich beim schreiben einen denk fehler  vorne gro + hinten klein für gefälle + lange gerade strecken. Dabei streift die kette trotzdem vorne am umwerfer, werde den also trotzdem bisschen justieren müssen. Das wird sich sicher nicht "einfahren" ?





Zerzal schrieb:


> Ja kannst du versuchen.
> Ich finde es aber garnicht mal so leicht das zu treffen das es dann 100% besser als vorher ist.  Vielleicht bin ich zu doof... Aber mir ist das mittlerweile zu dumm da ständig dran rum zu schrauben. Hab auch keine Zeit für sowas.
> Ab und an schaut mein Mech mal drüber. Ich genieße den Luxus meinen Händler Freund zu nennen und quasi ums eck kompetente Leute zu haben die immer Zeit für meine Räder haben...



Ich hätte es mal genau nach dieser anleitung probiert  aber keine ahnung ob das was wird.

http://www.veloagenda.ch/Werkstatt/Umwerfer/umwerfer.htm


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (15. Juli 2015)

Wahnsinnig umständlich. Einfach ausprobieren


----------



## EinsRakete (15. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hatte ich beim schreiben einen denk fehler  vorne groß + hinten klein für gefälle und lange gerade strecken. Dabei streift die kette trotzdem vorne am umwerfer, werde den also trotzdem bisschen justieren müssen. Das wird sich sicher nicht "einfahren" ?



Hab meinen Umwerfer demontiert! Der kann nicht schleifen.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (15. Juli 2015)

1x10oder 1x11 ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (15. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Wahnsinnig umständlich. Einfach ausprobieren


Also wenn man keinen Plan von der Materie hat, finde ich die Anleitung doch ganz gut umd verständlich erklärt.  
Dann weiss er gleich warum er was macht und wird vermutlich eher Erfolg haben als wenn er da wild drauflos schraubt


----------



## EinsRakete (16. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> 1x10oder 1x11 ..



1x10 DIY. Was anderes passte leider nicht ins studentische Budget.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (16. Juli 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> 1x10 DIY. Was anderes passte leider nicht ins studentische Budget.



Aso. Kenn ich. Stdudiere zwar nicht aber ging bis vor kurzem noch zur Schule. Ab August geht's los mit der Ausbildung. Da kann man sich endlich mal mehr gönnen


----------



## EinsRakete (16. Juli 2015)

Aber 1x10 ist echt eine geniale Sache. Immer der passende Gang drin. 
Nur wenn es auf die Strecke geht muss ich mehr Kurbeln. Aber was solls.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (16. Juli 2015)

Aha. Bis wie viel kmh kannst du ungefähr"normal" treten?...Bei meiner 3x9 kann ich bis Ca 42oder 45 normal treten...


----------



## EinsRakete (16. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Aha. Bis wie viel kmh kannst du ungefähr"normal" treten?...Bei meiner 3x9 kann ich bis Ca 42oder 45 normal treten...



Gute Frage, nächste bitte.

Vermute mit Rückenwind so ca. 32-34km/h.
Könnte natürlich auch ein größeres Kettenblatt montieren. Meine ich habe zur Zeit ein 32er drauf.

Aber dann wird es an Anstiegen natürlich bedeutend unangenehmer.

Aber wer schnell fährt hat nix von der Landschaft.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (16. Juli 2015)

Aso. Nutzt jemand von euch komoot?


----------



## Zerzal (16. Juli 2015)

Und auf strassen macht das mit dem Rennrad auch mehr Spass als mit nem MTB.....
40 im Gelände Tahlwerts.... das Rockt...... Aber dann mit dem linken Bike...


----------



## zakazak (17. Juli 2015)

Also nach dieser Anleitung will der Umerwerfer sich einfach nicht bewegen:
http://www.veloagenda.ch/Werkstatt/Umwerfer/umwerfer.htm

Ich hab vorne am größten, hinten am kleinsten und die Kette streift am umwerfer. Ich muss den umwerfer also weiter "hinauf" (in richtung eines 4. imaginären ganges) bewegen. Dazu dreh ich die "H" Schraube nach links (also hinaus).. die steht nun bestimmt schon 0,5cm hinaus und der umwerfer streift immer noch bzw. bewegt sich auch nicht weiter hinauf. Was mache ich falsch?

Bei vorne niedrigstes + hinten größtest hat alles wunderwar funktioniert. Der umwerfer hat gestriffen, ich habe die "L" schraube etwas gedreht und sofort gesehen wie sich der umwerfer bewegt hat. Da streift nun auch nichts mehr und die "L" schraube schaut vielleicht 1-2mm hinaus.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (17. Juli 2015)

Probiere mal den Zug n bissel zu spannen...


----------



## zakazak (17. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Probiere mal den Zug n bissel zu spannen...



Danke, am Zug lockern/spannen hat es gelegen... aber bloß nicht zu viel sonst passts beim kleinsten kranz wieder nicht -.-

Bin mal gespannt ob ich das jetzt richtig hinbekommen habe...


----------



## zakazak (18. Juli 2015)

So heute die erste tour durch den wald gemacht....geil wie man immer mehr und mehr das gefühl fürs fahren zurückbekommt 

Heute habe ich daher auch das erste mal die vorderbremse richtig beansprucht. Dabei ist mir nun aufgefallen das sie schleift. Nicht durchgänging sondern periodisches schleifen das mit der fahrgeschwindigkeit öfters/weniger öfters schleift. Bei einem durchgängigen schleifen hätte ich gedacht es ist normal und muss noch eimgefahren werden aber so? Auch normal? Da müsste ja eigtl die bremsscheibe verbogen sein das schleifen nur auf einer stelle der schreibe kommt?

Lg


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. Juli 2015)

Das ist normal. Das kann auch sein das es in kurven mehr schleift als sonst, . ...bei meiner 203er Bremsscheibe schleift es noch mehr als bei der 180er hinten am acid. Desto größer die Scheibe, desto mehr kann es auch schleifen. Fahr erstmal so 100-200 Kilometer...dann kannst du sagen was ist. Noch ist das bike ja Neu wie ein rohes ei
Ansonsten wenn es zu heftig ist.: Imbuss schrauben leicht lösen, bremse am Hebel gedrückt halten und schrauben während dessen festziehen. Richtet sich dann automatisch aus


----------



## zakazak (18. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Das ist normal. Das kann auch sein das es in kurven mehr schleift als sonst, . ...bei meiner 203er Bremsscheibe schleift es noch mehr als bei der 180er hinten am acid. Desto größer die Scheibe, desto mehr kann es auch schleifen. Fahr erstmal so 100-200 Kilometer...dann kannst du sagen was ist. Noch ist das bike ja Neu wie ein rohes ei
> Ansonsten wenn es zu heftig ist.: Imbuss schrauben leicht lösen, bremse am Hebel gedrückt halten und schrauben während dessen festziehen. Richtet sich dann automatisch aus



Danke ! Dann habt ihr jetzt mal ein paar tage ruhe von mir


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. Juli 2015)

Kein Thema...wenn Fragen sind, einfach fragen dafür ist so ein Forum ja schließlich da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (18. Juli 2015)

Dazu kommt noch falsches Bremsen. Zb dauer schleifen beim Downhill. Dann wird die Scheibe zu heiss und verzieht sich. Ergo es schleift... Die Bremse am Acid ist nicht so Hitze stabil....( Ich habe sie durch ne XT ersetzt. )
Oder aber zb einen Schlag beim etwas spasigerem Fahren und schon schleift die Scheibe.... 

Wie bereits erwähnt, fahr erstmal 200-300 Km und dann zeigt sich wo was nicht passt...


----------



## zakazak (18. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch falsches Bremsen. Zb dauer schleifen beim Downhill. Dann wird die Scheibe zu heiss und verzieht sich. Ergo es schleift... Die Bremse am Acid ist nicht so Hitze stabil....( Ich habe sie durch ne XT ersetzt. )
> Oder aber zb einen Schlag beim etwas spasigerem Fahren und schon schleift die Scheibe....
> 
> Wie bereits erwähnt, fahr erstmal 200-300 Km und dann zeigt sich wo was nicht passt...



Das mit dem dauerhaft bremsen + überhitzen habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. War immerhin auch der fall da ich bergab dauerhaft mit bremsen musste (vorne + hinten). Na mal sehen wie es in 200km aussieht


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Das mit dem dauerhaft bremsen + überhitzen habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. War immerhin auch der fall da ich bergab dauerhaft mit bremsen musste (vorne + hinten). Na mal sehen wie es in 200km aussieht


Wenn es möglich ist kannst du das Kräfteverhältnis zwischen V/H abwechseln. Also zb n Moment 30/70 und dann 70/30 so hat eine Bremsscheibe etwas Zeit abzukühlen.... 
Natürlich ist das je nach Gelände nicht immer ganz so einfach oder nicht möglich.
Mann muss das etwas üben damit das ohne daran zu denken klappt.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. Juli 2015)

Jz hab ich auch mal n kleines Problemchen. Und zwar knackt bei mir irgendwie etwas wenn ich unter Last trete. Kurbellager kann nicht sein, ist neu. Ebenso die Pedale. Könnte es vielleicht sein das die Kette verschlissen ist?...


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Jz hab ich auch mal n kleines Problemchen. Und zwar knackt bei mir irgendwie etwas wenn ich unter Last trete. Kurbellager kann nicht sein, ist neu. Ebenso die Pedale. Könnte es vielleicht sein das die Kette verschlissen ist?...


Immer unter Last oder nur wenn du wirklich absolut mit voller Kraft in die Pedalen trittst? Vorzugsweise in den 2-3 letzten Übersetzungen?
Dumpf als würde etwas über eine art Begrenzer springen..?
Schwer zu beschreiben. 

Das habe ich nämlich auch und seit gestern ist das HR ziemlich schwergängig. Drhet sich 1-2 mal wenn man von hand dreht.
Vermutlich ist die Nabe der Verursacher.
Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. Juli 2015)

Hmm...Ja eigentlich nur wenn ich vorne aufm 2 3 Ketten Blatt bin...! Rad geht bei mir aber nicht schwergängig...


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juli 2015)

Ging bei mir auch nicht schwergängig. Nur das knacken bei voller Last in grossen Übersetzungen.
Schwergängig erst seit gestern. Ich frage mich halt ob es einen Zusammenhang gibt. Muss nicht aber kann....

Ist den das Knacken bei dir eher Hell? Also Metal auf Metal? Dann könnte es j auch die Kette sein die an Umwerfer oder so schlägt.  Eventuell ist sie wirklich überdehnt. Musst du mal messen....


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. Juli 2015)

Ne am umwerfer ist nichts am schleifen...daran liegt es nicht. Ist eher hell. Also nicht dumpf. Hab gerade alles auseinander gebaut und geölt gefettet. Ist eigentlich jetzt weg...


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Ne am umwerfer ist nichts am schleifen...daran liegt es nicht. Ist eher hell. Also nicht dumpf. Hab gerade alles auseinander gebaut und geölt gefettet. Ist eigentlich jetzt weg...


Na dann passts doch.....


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juli 2015)

So meines ist seit Mittag beim Händler... Irgendwas am Lager des Freilaufs hat sich verbogen und die Kugeln blockiert......
Gibt es n neuen Freilauf dann is es wieder heile....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (21. Juli 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-bike-stand-ausstellungsstaender-fuer-20-29-70637

Habe mir den ständer hier bestellt in der hoffnung dass ich ihn so hoch stellen könnte dass das hinterrad in der luft ist....fail -.- 
steht nichtmal besonder stabil wenn der reifen am ständer steht.


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-bike-stand-ausstellungsstaender-fuer-20-29-70637
> 
> Habe mir den ständer hier bestellt in der hoffnung dass ich ihn so hoch stellen könnte dass das hinterrad in der luft ist....fail -.-
> steht nichtmal besonder stabil wenn der reifen am ständer steht.


Ja ja, wie war das, wer nicht.....
Bestell dir den, den mountainbiker98 vorgeschlagen hat. Oder was ähnliches. Dann kannst auch gut am Rad schrauben oder Putzen ect. 
Ich würde meinen nicht mehr hergeben.....


----------



## zakazak (21. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ja ja, wie war das, wer nicht.....
> Bestell dir den, den mountainbiker98 vorgeschlagen hat. Oder was ähnliches. Dann kannst auch gut am Rad schrauben oder Putzen ect.
> Ich würde meinen nicht mehr hergeben.....



Der montage ständer ist ja fein, aber ich dachte das teil von cube wäre für den täglichen gebrauch und vom platz her besser, könnte das hinterrad aber trotzdem hochkriegen um z.b. die schsltung leichter eindtellen zu können


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Der montage ständer ist ja fein, aber ich dachte das teil von cube wäre für den täglichen gebrauch und vom platz her besser, könnte das hinterrad aber trotzdem hochkriegen um z.b. die schsltung leichter eindtellen zu können



Wenn, dann wäre vermutlich das der bessere Kompromiss...
http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...ont-b-Stand-b-font-Bicycle-font-b-Display.jpg
Aber sicher wäre ich auch da nicht.


----------



## zakazak (21. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn, dann wäre vermutlich das der bessere Kompromiss...
> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...ont-b-Stand-b-font-Bicycle-font-b-Display.jpg
> Aber sicher wäre ich auch da nicht.



Hmm sieht auch ganz okay aus. Ich würde halt wirklich täglich mein mtb rein/raus rein/raus geben...ob das der montsge ständer lange mitmacht? Eine art motkrradständer (zum aufheben vorne / hinten) wäre genah was ich suche.


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

Also wenn du den Platz hast und den Montageständer einen sinnvollen Platz hat wo auch nicht andauernd wer durch muss reicht es das Bike ja am Oberrohr einzuhängen und die Klemmung nicht zu schliessen..... Ich wüsste nicht was da gegensprechen sollte....


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

Sowas ähnliches, wie im Link, hatte ich in der Jugend. Hat Jahre gehalten.  Aber KA mehr ob das HR in der Luft war. Wär mir auch zu mühsam da ständig am Boden rum zu krabbeln.... Wenn einmal n Montageständer hattest willst das nicht mehr missen den brauche ich auch öfter als man das denkt.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (22. Juli 2015)

Jap, hol dir den hier: http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/xtreme-s-1300-montagestaender---unser-bestseller--/aid:22588


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Jap, hol dir den hier: http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/xtreme-s-1300-montagestaender---unser-bestseller--/aid:22588


Bei dem Preis kann man ja fast noch einen auf Vorrat nehmen.... Erst recht im vergleich zu dem Ding das er da gezogen hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (22. Juli 2015)

Ja, seh ich genauso


----------



## zakazak (22. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Also wenn du den Platz hast und den Montageständer einen sinnvollen Platz hat wo auch nicht andauernd wer durch muss reicht es das Bike ja am Oberrohr einzuhängen und die Klemmung nicht zu schliessen..... Ich wüsste nicht was da gegensprechen sollte....



Naja ohne Klemme = Metall auf Metall ? Nur die Klemme ist bei dem Montageständer aus Plastik? Aber gut.. könnte um das Metallrohr was drumerhum wickeln 



Zerzal schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches, wie im Link, hatte ich in der Jugend. Hat Jahre gehalten.  Aber KA mehr ob das HR in der Luft war. Wär mir auch zu mühsam da ständig am Boden rum zu krabbeln.... Wenn einmal n Montageständer hattest willst das nicht mehr missen den brauche ich auch öfter als man das denkt.



Der ständer am Boden ist doch sau gemütlich. Einfach mitn fahrrad hinfahren, hinterrad kurz 2-3 cm anheben und in den ständer einsetzen, fertig


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Naja ohne Klemme = Metall auf Metall ? Nur die Klemme ist bei dem Montageständer aus Plastik? Aber gut.. könnte um das Metallrohr was drumerhum wickeln
> 
> 
> 
> Der ständer am Boden ist doch sau gemütlich. Einfach mitn fahrrad hinfahren, hinterrad kurz 2-3 cm anheben und in den ständer einsetzen, fertig


Da ist ganz sicher gummi in der Klemmung.... Ausserdem ist der in der Höhe verstellbar. Also auch gemütlich. 

Und wegen dem HR Ständer. 
Das fällt dann auch ganz gemütlich um wenn jemand etwas schief hin schaut....

Letztlich deine Entscheidung.... Aber sag nicht, wir hätten dich nicht gewarnt


----------



## zakazak (22. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Da ist ganz sicher gummi in der Klemmung.... Ausserdem ist der in der Höhe verstellbar. Also auch gemütlich.
> 
> Und wegen dem HR Ständer.
> Das fällt dann auch ganz gemütlich um wenn jemand etwas schief hin schaut....
> ...



Yup der Montageständer wird es werden.. 10€ Versand aber trotzdem noch günstig 

Mein Cube Kettenschutz ist inzwischen auch angekommen und montiert. Könnte besser maße haben wenn es schon von cube und für cube kommt. Die Polsterung ist auf der außen bzw. innen seite.. also nicht oben/unten wo die kette eigtl. anschlagen würde. Es ist noch ca. 1cm breite beim kletterverschluss frei... schmutzfänger hoch 10 und fraglich ob das ding dann auch tatsächlich oben bleibt. heute abend wird es sich herausstellen 

http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/IMG_20150722_110940.jpg
http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/IMG_20150722_110950.jpg
http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/IMG_20150722_111013.jpg


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (22. Juli 2015)

Und wegen dem HR Ständer.
Das fällt dann auch ganz gemütlich um wenn jemand etwas schief hin schaut....

haha der war gut. 
@zakazak: nimm den von rose


----------



## zakazak (22. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Und wegen dem HR Ständer.
> Das fällt dann auch ganz gemütlich um wenn jemand etwas schief hin schaut....
> 
> haha der war gut.
> @zakazak: nimm den von rose





zakazak schrieb:


> Yup der Montageständer wird es werden.. 10€ Versand aber trotzdem noch günstig
> 
> Mein Cube Kettenschutz ist inzwischen auch angekommen und montiert. Könnte besser maße haben wenn es schon von cube und für cube kommt. Die Polsterung ist auf der außen bzw. innen seite.. also nicht oben/unten wo die kette eigtl. anschlagen würde. Es ist noch ca. 1cm breite beim kletterverschluss frei... schmutzfänger hoch 10 und fraglich ob das ding dann auch tatsächlich oben bleibt. heute abend wird es sich herausstellen
> 
> ...



Ist bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (22. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Yup der Montageständer wird es werden.. 10€ Versand aber trotzdem noch günstig
> 
> Mein Cube Kettenschutz ist inzwischen auch angekommen und montiert. Könnte besser maße haben wenn es schon von cube und für cube kommt. Die Polsterung ist auf der außen bzw. innen seite.. also nicht oben/unten wo die kette eigtl. anschlagen würde. Es ist noch ca. 1cm breite beim kletterverschluss frei... schmutzfänger hoch 10 und fraglich ob das ding dann auch tatsächlich oben bleibt. heute abend wird es sich herausstellen
> 
> ...


Hab den selben. Top zufrieden, schon seit nem Jahr.


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Yup der Montageständer wird es werden.. 10€ Versand aber trotzdem noch günstig
> 
> Mein Cube Kettenschutz ist inzwischen auch angekommen und montiert. Könnte besser maße haben wenn es schon von cube und für cube kommt. Die Polsterung ist auf der außen bzw. innen seite.. also nicht oben/unten wo die kette eigtl. anschlagen würde. Es ist noch ca. 1cm breite beim kletterverschluss frei... schmutzfänger hoch 10 und fraglich ob das ding dann auch tatsächlich oben bleibt. heute abend wird es sich herausstellen
> 
> ...


Ist eben auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt....


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ist eben auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt....


Bezieht sich natürlich auf den Kettenstrebenschutz....
Vermutlich e nur umgelabeltes Zeugs..... Ich kann dem Zubehör von Cube allgemein nicht viel abgewinnen...


----------



## Die9o (28. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen... Weiß jemand zufällig, was original für eine Lenkerklemmung verbaut ist? Also Durchmesser?!?!?! Bin gerade nicht zu Hause um`s zu messen... Ich meine irgendwie 31,8mm im Kopf zu haben, bin mir aber echt nicht sicher.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (28. Juli 2015)

31 , 8 ist richtig. Gerade extra für dich gemessen Hab zwar nicht mehr original Lenker und Vorbau, an den Maßen hab ich aber nichts geändert.  Dann gibt's noch 25,4 und 35mm soweit ich weiss


----------



## Die9o (28. Juli 2015)

Super. Danke!
Ja, 25,4; 35; 22,2 .......etc... deswegen war ich mir nicht sicher. aber top. 

Was hast du denn für eine Kombi verbaut? Wollte gerne erst mal nen Lenkerwechsel auf nen Rise 
von 25mm und ner Breite 760mm machen. Mal sehen wie es wird


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (28. Juli 2015)

Fahre n 720er Lenker mit 15mm rise und n 70 Millimeter Vorbau. Würde mir allerdings noch n breiteren Lenker holen. Mit 760mm Bist denke ich schon ganz gut beraten


----------



## Die9o (28. Juli 2015)

Falls Interesse besteht, ist hier en ziemliches Angebot mMn.

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Lenker/Lenker/Kamikaze-760-Riser-Bar-Lenker-2013.html


----------



## zakazak (28. Juli 2015)

So der montagestände ist angekommen und aufgebaut. Macht einen guten eindruck.. und die gelegenheit habe ich gleich genutzt:

Ist das rattern in den video files normal?
http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/vid3.mp4
http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/vid1.mp4
http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/vid2.mp4


Die kette schleift nicht am umwerfer. Trotzdem ratterts vorne ziemlich laut wenn sich die kette bewegt.

@edit: und noch eine frage zweck kettenschutz:
Wo sollte ich mir mehr sorgen machen, dass die kette von unten auf den rahmen anschlägt oder dass die kette von oben anschlägt? .. für die richtige positionieren der "polster" beim cube acid kettenschoner.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> So der montagestände ist angekommen und aufgebaut. Macht einen guten eindruck.. und die gelegenheit habe ich gleich genutzt:



Geht doch
Die Files kann ich am Handy nicht abspielen, vermutlich musst du das alles noch einfahren. 

Wie meinst du das mit dem Kettenschutz?...also einfach auf der Kettenstrebe befestigen. Fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (29. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Geht doch
> Die Files kann ich am Handy nicht abspielen, vermutlich musst du das alles noch einfahren.
> 
> Wie meinst du das mit dem Kettenschutz?...also einfach auf der Kettenstrebe befestigen. Fertig



Hmm das solche geräusche echt kommen und gehen nur wegen dem einfahren? Für mich hört sich das irgendwie nach kaputten lager an  Bin bis jetzt ca. 60km gefahren. Die files sind übrigens mp4 files welche ich mit dem handy aufgenommen ba e.

Naja der kettenschutz ist drauf aber er hat nun 4 seiten (oben,unten,links,rechts) ist aber nur auf 1er seite gut gepolstert, auf der gegenüber seite halbwegs gepolstert und auf den anderen zwei seiten ist es einfah nur stoff. Ich kann den kettenschutz also jetzt montieren wie ich will und frage mich wo die gepolsterte seite am ehersten sein soll?
Seitlich machts wohl weniger sinn da dort keine kette anschlägt (obwohl ich denke das die montage so laut cube gedacht wäre). Also denke ich sollten die polster entweder oben oder unten sein? Wo machts am ehersten sinn?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Juli 2015)

So muss es sein. Hab mal n Bild von Meinem gemacht.:
Die Files höre ich mir gleich noch am Rechner an, melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## zakazak (29. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> So muss es sein. Hab mal n Bild von Meinem gemacht.:
> Die Files höre ich mir gleich noch am Rechner an, melde mich dann nochmal



Danke danke danke ! Genauso hab ichs inzwischen auch montiert


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Hmm das solche geräusche echt kommen und gehen nur wegen dem einfahren? Für mich hört sich das irgendwie nach kaputten lager an  Bin bis jetzt ca. 60km gefahren. Die files sind übrigens mp4 files welche ich mit dem handy aufgenommen ba e.
> 
> Naja der kettenschutz ist drauf aber er hat nun 4 seiten (oben,unten,links,rechts) ist aber nur auf 1er seite gut gepolstert, auf der gegenüber seite halbwegs gepolstert und auf den anderen zwei seiten ist es einfah nur stoff. Ich kann den kettenschutz also jetzt montieren wie ich will und frage mich wo die gepolsterte seite am ehersten sein soll?
> Seitlich machts wohl weniger sinn da dort keine kette anschlägt (obwohl ich denke das die montage so laut cube gedacht wäre). Also denke ich sollten die polster entweder oben oder unten sein? Wo machts am ehersten sinn?


Ganz ehrlich.... Ich bezweifle ernsthaft das du mit deinem Acid nur ansatzweise so fahren wirst das der Kettenstrebenschutz gepolstert sein muss... Wenn er überhaupt von Nöten ist... 

Eingefahren ist dein Acid wenn es so 500-600km runter hat.... 
Gieb der Kette mal etwas Öl. 
Man sollte auch nicht vergessen das da keine XTR Komponenten verbaut sind. Da kann das schon mal etwas Geräusche machen. Was denkst du wie das rattert wenn es erstmal n paar KM durch Dreck, Matsch und Staub geradelt ist?

Ich verstehe dich ja das Rad ist neu  aber es ist zum Biken. Sonst musst du es in die Vitrine stellen.....


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.... Ich bezweifle ernsthaft das du mit deinem Acid nur ansatzweise so fahren wirst das der Kettenstrebenschutz gepolstert sein muss... Wenn er überhaupt von Nöten ist...
> 
> Eingefahren ist dein Acid wenn es so 500-600km runter hat....
> Gieb der Kette mal etwas Öl.
> ...


So seh ich's auch, ist ja schließlich n Gebrauchsgegenstand.!


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> So seh ich's auch, ist ja schließlich n Gebrauchsgegenstand.!


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Ist das rattern in den video files normal?
> http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/vid3.mp4
> http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/vid1.mp4
> http://files.bestmail.ws/mtb/vid2.mp4



So und das ist vollkommen normal. Wie Zerzal schon schrieb. Gib der Kette mal einen ordentlichen Tropfen Öl auf der Innenseite! also Laufseite der Kette und dann erstmal so Round about 500 Kilometer Fahren.

@Zerzal Ganz ehrlich.... Ich bezweifle ernsthaft das du mit deinem Acid nur ansatzweise so fahren wirst das der Kettenstrebenschutz gepolstert sein muss... Wenn er überhaupt von Nöten ist...


Edit: Ach ja und der Kettenschutz ist schon sinnvoll, zumindest bei mir Ich fahre nähmlich mit meinem Acid mittlerweile kein CC mehr sondern eher harte Endurotrails. Macht alles brav mit....deshalb warte ich auch sehnsüchtig bis ich mir mein Propain Tyee holen kann


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juli 2015)

Vor allem dürfte das gar nicht so einfach sein per Video... De jeder das Geräusch etwas anders abgespielt bekommt. Lautsprecherbedingt......

Wenn du wirklich das gefühl hast es passt nicht.... Ab zum Händler. Dann hast du Gewissheit.

Aber ich sag dir... fahren... fahren... fahren.... Und dann in den erst Service, da wird dann alles gerichtet und wenn wirklich was kaputt ist auf Garantie ersetzt.

Biken kann so einfach sein.... Mann, manchmal auch Frau  muss es nur machen 

Wenn du mal mit nem 160er oder mehr nen verblockten Trail mit 50sachen runter geballert bisst wirst du so vieles anders sehen.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn du mal mit nem 160er oder mehr nen verblockten Trail mit 50sachen runter geballert bisst wirst du so vieles anders sehen.



Das glaub ich gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (29. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> @Zerzal Ganz ehrlich.... Ich bezweifle ernsthaft das du mit deinem Acid nur ansatzweise so fahren wirst das der Kettenstrebenschutz gepolstert sein muss... Wenn er überhaupt von Nöten ist...
> 
> 
> Edit: Ach ja und der Kettenschutz ist schon sinnvoll, zumindest bei mir Ich fahre nähmlich mit meinem Acid mittlerweile kein CC mehr sondern eher harte Endurotrails. Macht alles brav mit....deshalb warte ich auch sehnsüchtig bis ich mir mein Propain Tyee holen kann


Habe auch nicht behauptet das das keinen Sinn macht. Nur das es nicht nötig ist das der Neoprenlappen da zusätzlich gepolstert sein muss. 
Ausserdem ist da ja ne Folie drauf die für viele Fahrer vermutlich reichen wird. Ich habe nichts mehr drauf, und lasse damit so manch Fully Fahrer alt aus sehen

Ich quäle das Acid auch gut. Aber mann muss einfach mal damit rechnen das einem was weg bricht dann. Im schlimmsten Fall Gabel. Achse oder so... Auauai das Acid ist einfach nicht für so was ausgelegt.
Es ist ein gutes Freizeit Rad das etwas Gelände gut ab kann.... Das wars dann. Meine Meinung und ich habe schon gesehen wie man sich Lang macht wenn die Gabel dem Hinterrad Hallo sagt.... Weisst was ich meine

Warte nur wenn du dein Tyee hast...


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Habe auch nicht behauptet das das keinen Sinn macht. Nur das es nicht nötig ist das der Neoprenlappen da zusätzlich gepolstert sein muss.
> Ausserdem ist da ja ne Volie drauf die für viele Fahrer vermutlich reichen wird. Ich habe nichts mehr drauf, und lasse damit so manch Fully Fahrer alt aus sehen
> 
> Ich quäle das Acid auch gut. Aber mann muss einfach mal damit rechnen das einem was weg bricht dann. Im schlimmsten Fall Gabel. Achse oder so... Auauai das Acid ist einfach nicht für so was ausgelegt.
> ...



Jap ich weiss bescheid.


----------



## zakazak (29. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> So seh ich's auch, ist ja schließlich n Gebrauchsgegenstand.!





Zerzal schrieb:


>



.. und ich freue mich darauf dass der Regen endlich aufhöhrt und ich den berg hoch kann. Dort gibts dann DH strecken (die werd ich aber erst bisschen später angehen) und viele schnelle waldstrecken mit paar sprüngen sowie langsamere passagen mit mehr technik auf die ich mich schon freue ! Dann wird das MTB auch dazu eingesetzt wofür es gebaut wurde  Dann bin ich aber auch der meinung das ein kettenschutz sinn macht. Es hat jetzt schon ein paar mal hinten ordentlich gescheppert nach einem sprung oder beim stiegen runterfahren,...

Warum ich gerade JETZT so pingelik bin liegt an der Garantie + Gewährleistung. Wenn ich jetzt einen defekt habe und ihn jetzt auch erkenne dann krieg ich das bestimmt gratis repariert. In 6 Monaten und 300km sieht das vl. anders aus.



Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> So und das ist vollkommen normal. Wie Zerzal schon schrieb. Gib der Kette mal einen ordentlichen Tropfen Öl auf der Innenseite! also Laufseite der Kette und dann erstmal so Round about 500 Kilometer Fahren.
> 
> @Zerzal Ganz ehrlich.... Ich bezweifle ernsthaft das du mit deinem Acid nur ansatzweise so fahren wirst das der Kettenstrebenschutz gepolstert sein muss... Wenn er überhaupt von Nöten ist...
> 
> ...



Danke ! Wie oben schon beschrieben gehts mir halt darum dass ich jetzt beim erkennen eines defekt das noch über die garantie abwickeln kann  Aber wenn das normal ist dann ist ja gut. Hab so ein geräusch halt bis jetzt noch bei keinem MTB gehör und war auch der meinung dass es bisschen lauter wurde. 

Irgendeine spezielle empefehlung fürs kettenöl ?


----------



## zakazak (29. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Man sollte auch nicht vergessen das da keine XTR Komponenten verbaut sind. Da kann das schon mal etwas Geräusche machen. Was denkst du wie das rattert wenn es erstmal n paar KM durch Dreck, Matsch und Staub geradelt ist?
> Ich verstehe dich ja das Rad ist neu  aber es ist zum Biken. Sonst musst du es in die Vitrine stellen.....



Kannst du mir mal erklären wo denn genau der unterschied bei den XTR vs XT komponenten ist? Ich hätte ja damals auch zum bulls copperhead oder dem radon zr-irgendwas greifen können. Da wären XTR komponenten verbaut gewesen. Aber wo soll denn der genau unterschied sein?

Und wie gesagt, gerade jetzt am anfang bin ich pingelik da ich jetzt einen defekt noch über die garantie abwickeln kann


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juli 2015)

@zakazak 
Wenn du jetzt schon so "pingelig" bis was "Garantie" und "Gewährleistung" anbelangt, dann vergiss das mit den Sprüngen gleich wieder..... Sonst hat sich das mit der Garantie, welche übrigens etwas länger als 6Monate oder 300km gilt, http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/ gleich wider erledigt. http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf 

Protektoren für Knie / Ellenbogen und einen gescheiten Helm hast du schon? Das wäre mir dann in diesem Fall wichtiger als irgend einen Kettenstrebenschutz....
Eventuell würd ich gleich auch darüber nach denken vorne ne 203er Scheibe zu montieren. Damit dann im DH auch etwas mehr Bremspower zur Verfügung steht... ich Persönlich finde die Originalen nämlich nicht wirklich Hitzestabil. 

Den Unterschied XT zu XTR zu erklären würde den Rahmen da sprengen. www.gidf.de dort ist es genau beschrieben 
XTR ist einfach Hochwertiger von Materialwahl und Funktionalität sowie Gewicht. Der unterschied XT zu XTR ist auch eher mal zu vernachlässigen. Es ist immer ein Spagat zwischen Preis / Qualität/ Haltbarkeit und Gewicht. 
Am Acid ist übrigens nur das Schaltwerk XT, was übrigens gar nicht schlecht ist. Aber vieles am Bike ist Deore und das ist dann schon ein Unterschied zu XT ganz zu schweigen von XTR. 
Beim Acid kann man aber gut mit der Komponenten Wahl leben wenn man es Sinngemäß verwendet und auch über das eint oder andere Geräusch hinweg sehen kann.... 

Ich will dir das Acid sicher nicht madig reden oder meine das iwie Böse oder so. Das Bike ist nicht schlecht. Aber auf nem verblockten DH mit Sprüngen hat das meiner Meinung nichts zu suchen. Da wirst keinen Spass mit haben.....jedenfalls nicht lange.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Juli 2015)

@zakazak: Falls du noch keinen Helm hast. Schau dir zb mal den Mavic Notch Halbschalen Enduro/All Mountain Helm an. Fahre den schon über 2 Jahre, super bequem und Top Belüftet.: Hier mal meiner:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (29. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @zakazak
> Wenn du jetzt schon so "pingelig" bis was "Garantie" und "Gewährleistung" anbelangt, dann vergiss das mit den Sprüngen gleich wieder..... Sonst hat sich das mit der Garantie, welche übrigens etwas länger als 6Monate oder 300km gilt, http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/ gleich wider erledigt. http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf
> 
> Protektoren für Knie / Ellenbogen und einen gescheiten Helm hast du schon? Das wäre mir dann in diesem Fall wichtiger als irgend einen Kettenstrebenschutz....
> ...



Richtig richtig, darum bin ich auch jetzt erstmal nur straße mit bisschen schotter gefahren (und auch meinem popo und beinen zu liebe.. die haben sich erstmal wieder eingewöhnen müssen). Eben darum, um so früher ich noch einen defekt entdecke umso eher kann ich das reklamieren 

Hmm.. vielleicht hätte ich mich damals noch etwas besser erkunden sollen bzgl. den komponenten am cube acid. Ich dachte eigtl. dass da hauptsächlich XT und teilweise XTR verbaut ist. Kacke :/ Da hätten sich 200€ aufpreis fürs Radon ZR 8.0 vl. ausgezahlt (oder Bulls Copperheader 3).


Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> @zakazak: Falls du noch keinen Helm hast. Schau dir zb mal den Mavic Notch Halbschalen Enduro/All Mountain Helm an. Fahre den schon über 2 Jahre, super bequem und Top Belüftet.: Hier mal meiner:



Handschuhe, helm, protektoren (rücken, ellenbogen, knie, schultern, unterarme,... ) alles bereits vorhanden. Als helm wurde es bei mir der Alpina Mythos 2.0 in schwarz/orange/blau.. um 60€.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Hmm.. vielleicht hätte ich mich damals noch etwas besser erkunden sollen bzgl. den komponenten am cube acid. Ich dachte eigtl. dass da hauptsächlich XT und teilweise XTR verbaut ist. Kacke :/ Da hätten sich 200€ aufpreis fürs Radon ZR vl. ausgezahlt.



Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Die Komponenten zb Deore sind keineswegs Schlecht, fahre bei mir immernoch die erste kurbel, und musste bis jetzt nach 2 und halb Jahren und mehr als 18000 Kilometer einmal das Innenlager und den Rechten schalthebel tauschen. Ja und halt Lenker und vorbau kombi hab ich mir auch ne neue zusammen gestellt...das Acid eignet sich auch ziemlich gut wenn du zb noch etwas aufrüsten möchtest


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Handschuhe, helm, protektoren (rücken, ellenbogen, knie, schultern, unterarme,... ) alles bereits vorhanden. Als helm wurde es bei mir der Alpina Mythos 2.0 in schwarz/orange/blau.. um 60€.



 Alter! Du hast definitiv das Falsche Bike


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Die Komponenten zb Deore sind keineswegs Schlecht, fahre bei mir immernoch die erste kurbel, und musste bis jetzt nach 2 und halb Jahren und mehr als 18000 Kilometer einmal das Innenlager und den Rechten schalthebel tauschen. Ja und halt Lenker und vorbau kombi hab ich mir auch ne neue zusammen gestellt...das Acid eignet sich auch ziemlich gut wenn du zb noch etwas aufrüsten möchtest


Ich sage Ja auch nicht das man die nicht brauchen kann. Wenn man das Acid Sinngemäss einsetzt reicht das dicke.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Alter! Du hast definitiv das Falsche Bike


Oder die falsche Ausrüstung fürs cc


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Oder die falsche Ausrüstung fürs cc


----------



## zakazak (29. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Alter! Du hast definitiv das Falsche Bike



Ich habe echt nich auf die schnelle vor DH zu fahren. Dafür muss ich erstmal wieder das gefühl und das vertrauen bekommen. Aber waldstrecken bergab mit paar stock & stein sprüngen.. dafür hätte ich schon gedacht dass das Cube Acid reicht?!

Die Ausrüstung habe ich mir auch nciht extra gekauft. Die ist schon da gewesen 

@edit: Waren auch nicht mehr als 900€ fürs bike drinnen.. wollte eigtl. was um 400€ aber hab schnell gesehen dass ich bis ca. 1000€aufjedenfall rauf muss. 900€ ware dann die schmerzgrenze.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Ich habe echt nich auf die schnelle vor DH zu fahren. Dafür muss ich erstmal wieder das gefühl und das vertrauen bekommen. Aber waldstrecken bergab mit paar stock & stein sprüngen.. dafür hätte ich schon gedacht dass das Cube Acid reicht?!


Dafür reicht es dicke, mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Ist n schönes bike. Bin damit auch meistens auf singletrails um s3 unterwegs. No Problem


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Ich habe echt nich auf die schnelle vor DH zu fahren. Dafür muss ich erstmal wieder das gefühl und das vertrauen bekommen. Aber waldstrecken bergab mit paar stock & stein sprüngen.. dafür hätte ich schon gedacht dass das Cube Acid reicht?!
> 
> Die Ausrüstung habe ich mir auch nciht extra gekauft. Die ist schon da gewesen


Stock und Stein... Da wird das schon reichen...... DH/ Sprünge ist natürlich immer ne gewisse Auslegung was man sich darunter vorstellt und wenn nicht gleich in verblocktes Gelände springst wird das schon Klappen. Du wirst schon merken was geht und was nicht. Das Rad leidet halt je derber es wird...

Habe mir das Acid letzten August gekauft weill ich meinem Jungen nicht mehr hinterher rennen konnte. Dann hat es mich gepackt und nach 3-4 Touren war klar das ich mehr was für runter brauche. Bin Jahre kein Rad mehr gefahren.... Höchstens mal zum Bier holen
Also musste halt doch noch ein anderes Rad her..... Aber besser so als ein Teures und dann fährt man nicht. Mit diesem Satz hat mein Händler mich vom AMS100 für fast 4000.- weg hin zu Acid überredet.... Zum Glück. Das AMS wäre nämlich auch das Falsche Rad für mich gewesen und ich hätte mir dann auch kein Stereo mehr leisten können ohne das mich meine Frau geschlachtet hätte 

So ist das ganz ok. Acid und Stereo 160 ergänzen sich super gut


----------



## zakazak (29. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Dafür reicht es dicke, mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Ist n schönes bike. Bin damit auch meistens auf singletrails um s3 unterwegs. No Problem



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht  Mit der zeit wird sich dass dan auch hoffentlich bestätigen. Und dann ist vl. eh geld und interesse für dein DH bike da.



Zerzal schrieb:


> Stock und Stein... Da wird das schon reichen...... DH/ Sprünge ist natürlich immer ne gewisse Auslegung was man sich darunter vorstellt und wenn nicht gleich in verblocktes Gelände springst wird das schon Klappen. Du wirst schon merken was geht und was nicht. Das Rad leidet halt je derber es wird...
> 
> Habe mir das Acid letzten August gekauft weill ich meinem Jungen nicht mehr hinterher rennen konnte. Dann hat es mich gepackt und nach 3-4 Touren war klar das ich mehr was für runter brauche. Bin Jahre kein Rad mehr gefahren.... Höchstens mal zum Bier holen
> Also musste halt doch noch ein anderes Rad her..... Aber besser so als ein Teures und dann fährt man nicht. Mit diesem Satz hat mein Händler mich vom AMS100 für fast 4000.- weg hin zu Acid überredet.... Zum Glück. Das AMS wäre nämlich auch das Falsche Rad für mich gewesen und ich hätte mir dann auch kein Stereo mehr leisten können ohne das mich meine Frau geschlachtet hätte
> ...



Yup das Stereo wirds vl. irgendwann mal werden. Wie gesagt, bis zum "richtigen Downhill" wirds auch sicher noch dauern 
Dann weiß ich vl. auch was genau der unterschied zwischen deore,xt und xtr ist und ob ich das wirklich benötige. Bis dahin fahr ich halt nur deore  .. und höre auf jedes geräusch solang ich noch garantie habe ;P
*
btw: welches kettenöl? Gibts irgendeine empfehlung? oder alles das gleiche ?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (29. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Dafür reicht es dicke, mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Ist n schönes bike. Bin damit auch meistens auf singletrails um s3 unterwegs. No Problem


Das Acid ist super um Fahrtechnik und gute Linienwahl üben. Man fährt schon anders damit den Trail runter. 
Wirst du merken wenn das Tyee hast. Mit ging es jedenfalls so....
Manchmal denke ich das kann man nicht Fahren weil ich noch im Acid Modus bin. Aber dann brettern meine Jungs da mit 30-40 sachen durch. Ist schon gewaltig was mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel und der 160er Pike so geht Manchmal ist eine höhere Geschwindigkeit sicherer als langsam rüber zu fahren....


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Das Acid ist super um Fahrtechnik und gute Linienwahl üben. Man fährt schon anders damit den Trail runter.
> Wirst du merken wenn das Tyee hast. Mit ging es jedenfalls so....
> Manchmal denke ich das kann man nicht Fahren weil ich noch im Acid Modus bin. Aber dann brettern meine Jungs da mit 30-40 sachen durch. Ist schon gewaltig was mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel und der 160er Pike so geht Manchmal ist eine höhere Geschwindigkeit sicherer als langsam rüber zu fahren....


Haha wie cool. Ich bin gespannt. 



zakazak schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht  Mit der zeit wird sich dass dan auch hoffentlich bestätigen. Und dann ist vl. eh geld und interesse für dein DH bike da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist eigentlich egal. Ich nutze hanseline Kettenöl. WD40 tut es aber genauso gut. Schau dir mal das F100 an. Soll wohl auch ziemlich super sein. (aber auch teuer)


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> *
> btw: welches kettenöl? Gibts irgendeine empfehlung? oder alles das gleiche ?*



Blos kein WD40 das kann man zum reinigen nehmen.  Das zeug treibt dir das Öl aus den Gliedern. 

Ich hab son umgelabeltes Lube von einem grossen Bike laden. KA was da genau drinn ist. Wenns Nass ist ist es schnell weg und die Kette rattert. Dann kommt neues hin
Wenns leer ist muss ich mal sehen was ich da nehme. Aber ich denke da kann man nicht viel falsch machen.... Ausser WD40 aber zur Not tuts das auch


----------



## zakazak (29. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Blos kein WD40 das kann man zum reinigen nehmen.  Das zeug treibt dir das Öl aus den Gliedern.
> 
> Ich hab son umgelabeltes Lube von einem grossen Bike laden. KA was da genau drinn ist. Wenns Nass ist ist es schnell weg und die Kette rattert. Dann kommt neues hin
> Wenns leer ist muss ich mal sehen was ich da nehme. Aber ich denke da kann man nicht viel falsch machen.... Ausser WD40 aber zur Not tuts das auch



Geht eigtl. kettenspray vom motorrad auch? da hätte ich noch paar dosen herumstehen lol.

@edit: laut google eher kein motorrad kettenspray verwenden


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (30. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Geht eigtl. kettenspray vom motorrad auch? da hätte ich noch paar dosen herumstehen lol.
> 
> @edit: laut google eher kein motorrad kettenspray verwenden


Ne auf keinen Fall.
@Zerzal: Warum denn kein WD40. War im Test mal garnicht so schlecht..

Edit: Hattest recht: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wd-40-als-kettenschmiere-geeignet.272909/


----------



## Zerzal (30. Juli 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Ne auf keinen Fall.
> @Zerzal: Warum denn kein WD40. War im Test mal garnicht so schlecht..
> 
> Edit: Hattest recht:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wd-40-als-kettenschmiere-geeignet.272909/


Ja man kann das schon nehmen. Ist aber nicht sinnvoll. In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen. 
Es ist umstritten. Ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## zakazak (30. Juli 2015)

So hab mir das Finish Linie Cross Country Kettenöl geholt.. hat überall super bewertungen und gabs bei mir gleich um die ecke zum schnäppchenpreis 

Der Mechaniker/Verkäufer meinte eigtl. nur drei tropfen auf die kette, das reicht.. auf youtube lassen die das öl alle auf die kette rieseln während sie die kette einmal durchlaufen lassen. Ist dass dann nicht VIEL ZU VIEL ? 

Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe dann einfach drei öl tropfen auf die innenseite und dann die kette paar mal durchlaufen lassen, den überschuss mit einem tuch abstreifen?

Hier z.b. ein link zu einem video wo die kette komplett eingeölt wird: 




@edit: Fürs erste service würden die übrigens 39€ nehmen... bin noch am überlegen ob ich das erste service selber versuchen will oder doch den cube händler drüber schauen lassen soll.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (30. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Der Mechaniker/Verkäufer meinte eigtl. nur drei tropfen auf die kette, das reicht.. auf youtube lassen die das öl alle auf die kette rieseln während sie die kette einmal durchlaufen lassen. Ist dass dann nicht VIEL ZU VIEL ?


Drei tropfen sind definitiv zu wenig. Einfach so das es gut geschmiert läuft, du weisst schon bescheid!


----------



## Zerzal (30. Juli 2015)

Ich ziehe mir n Gummihandschuh an, tropfe n kleines Seechen rein, greife die Kette und drehe sie n paar mal durch. Anschließend schnappe ich n Lappen oder so und wische mit gleicher Methode das überschüssige Öl ab. Fertig... Sache von 5 min  klappt tip top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (31. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mich gestern und heute noch einmal über die einzelnen komponenten auf google schlau gemacht. 

In unserem Cube sind SLX,XT und Deore Komponenten verbaut. Die eher "unwichtigen" komponenten sind dabei von Deore. Was ich aber nachforschen konnte, sind die Meinung und Reviews sehr positiv und beschreiben meistens die selbe funktion und haltbarkeit der deore komponenten wie sie auch bei den den SLX/XT Varianten wären. Lediglich ein höheres gewicht aber dafür auch geringerer Preis treffen auf die Deore Komponenten im Vergleich zu SLX/XT Varianten zu. Dazu kommt dass die meisten Deore komponenten auch recht einfach auszuwechseln sind.


----------



## Zerzal (31. Juli 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern und heute noch einmal über die einzelnen komponenten auf google schlau gemacht.
> 
> In unserem Cube sind SLX,XT und Deore Komponenten verbaut. Die eher "unwichtigen" komponenten sind dabei von Deore. Was ich aber nachforschen konnte, sind die Meinung und Reviews sehr positiv und beschreiben meistens die selbe funktion und haltbarkeit der deore komponenten wie sie auch bei den den SLX/XT Varianten wären. Lediglich ein höheres gewicht aber dafür auch geringerer Preis treffen auf die Deore Komponenten im Vergleich zu SLX/XT Varianten zu. Dazu kommt dass die meisten Deore komponenten auch recht einfach auszuwechseln sind.


Wie ich sagte.... Benutzt man das Acid für das was es vorgesehen ist, reichen die Comps. dicke.... Nur die Bremse finde ich kacke.... Hat aber auch was mit Fahrweise und gesamt Gewicht zu tun. Ich habe öfter 1500tifenmeter am stück. Zb. Deshalb gegen die XT getauscht.  Da merkt man den unterschid zu XT enorm. Von der XTR oder gar der Saint reden wir nicht.


----------



## Die9o (11. August 2015)

Hi Leute. Wollte euch nur mal schnell meine Erfahrung mit dem neuen Lenker berichten, da diese einfach klasse sind....

Vorweg. Ich hab den Standard-Lenker vom 15er Acid getauscht gegen einen Kamikaze 760 Rise Bar von SIXPACK. Dieser ist 80mm breiter. Beim Einbau ist einzig drauf zu achten, dass die Armaturen aufgesteckt werden, bevor der Lenker in die Klemmung eingesetzt und befestigt wird. Und natürlich sind die Anzugsmomente einzuhalten. Kinderleicht!!!

Schon auf den ersten Metern stellte sich bei mir ein wohliges Fahrgefühl ein. Kaum zu glauben, das 40mm pro Seite so einen gewaltigen unterschied ausmachen. Ich finde, dass sich das Acid "ruhiger" verhält, wenn es denn mal schneller im ruppigen Gelände gefahren wird. Außerdem empfinde ich die Sitzposition als ein wenig aufrechter. Kann auch sein, dass ich mich da täusche aber mir gefällt`s super!

Hoffe ich bin niemandem mit meiner kurzen Schilderung auf die Nerven gegangen!

So long....


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (11. August 2015)

Super. Kann bei mir nur das gleiche berichten nach Umstieg auf 720er.


----------



## Zerzal (16. August 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Beim Einbau ist einzig drauf zu achten, dass die Armaturen aufgesteckt werden, bevor der Lenker in die Klemmung eingesetzt und befestigt wird


Du meinst Bremse und Shifter....? 
Zumindest bei Shimano gibt es eine Trick das man diese ganz aufbringt. Da muss man glaube ich irgendwo drücken dann geht die Schelle ganz auf...

Übrigens sexy Acid haste dir da zu getan


----------



## Die9o (17. August 2015)

Jap. Bei Bremshebel/Shifter geht das, durch die Schelle von Shimano. Beim Gabel Pop-Lock von Manitou gehts leider nicht. Daher entweder vorher dran denken, oder 2x montieren  ...

Und danke. Ist jetzt ein knappes Jahr alt und der MTB Virus hat mich schon ziemlich gepackt.... Bin drauf und dran, mir was für`s gröbere zuzulegen  .... Der Trend geht ja eh zum Zweitbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Jap. Bei Bremshebel/Shifter geht das, durch die Schelle von Shimano. Beim Gabel Pop-Lock von Manitou gehts leider nicht. Daher entweder vorher dran denken, oder 2x montieren  ...
> 
> Und danke. Ist jetzt ein knappes Jahr alt und der MTB Virus hat mich schon ziemlich gepackt.... Bin drauf und dran, mir was für`s gröbere zuzulegen  .... Der Trend geht ja eh zum Zweitbike


Jop ging mir gleich..... Das Acid wird immer mehr zum Strassen und Schotter Bike


----------



## zakazak (19. August 2015)

Weiß jemand ob die "Cube Action" Serie bei den Hosen am Hintern/Po einen polster/einlage drinnen hat? Irgendwas dass für längere strecken den sattel bequemer macht? 

Hätte gerne was von cube das optisch zum acid passt und für längere strecken tauglich ist (aber keine eng anliegender racer hose ).


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (19. August 2015)

Da ist meistens ne innenhose dabei. War bei meiner Alpinestars Enduro Shorts auch


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die "Cube Action" Serie bei den Hosen am Hintern/Po einen polster/einlage drinnen hat? Irgendwas dass für längere strecken den sattel bequemer macht?
> 
> Hätte gerne was von cube das optisch zum acid passt und für längere strecken tauglich ist (aber keine eng anliegender racer hose ).


KA ob die das haben. 
Aber ich kaufe generell Shorts ohne irgendwelche Polster, sondern Trage spezielle Bike Unterwäsche und die hat dann ein Polster. 
So habe ich an allen Hosen ein mir angenehmes Polster. 
Nicht jede Hose hat auch ein gescheites Polster.


----------



## Die9o (19. August 2015)

So handhabe ich's auch... Zumal es auch definitiv schönere Bike Shorts gibt,  als die von cube...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (19. August 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> So handhabe ich's auch... Zumal es auch definitiv schönere Bike Shorts gibt,  als die von cube...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Seh ich auch so. Schau dir mal die von Troy Lee Designs an. Hol ich mir bald auch. Gibts in allen Farben


----------



## Florian301 (26. August 2015)

Kurze Frage an alle die ein 2015er Acid fahren. Ich denke die Gabel ist richtig eingestellt (Ist ja eine Manitou Marvel Ltd., nennt sich beim Acid jedoch M30 Air oderso).
Kann es sein, dass die Gabel relativ weich ist? Ich bin der Meinung, ich habe Sie richtig eingestellt...


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an alle die ein 2015er Acid fahren. Ich denke die Gabel ist richtig eingestellt (Ist ja eine Manitou Marvel Ltd., nennt sich beim Acid jedoch M30 Air oderso).
> Kann es sein, dass die Gabel relativ weich ist? Ich bin der Meinung, ich habe Sie richtig eingestellt...


wenn du der Meinung bist.... wieviel psi hast denn drin bei welchem Fahrer Gewicht?
so viel kann man da meines Wissens nicht einstellen....


----------



## Florian301 (27. August 2015)

ich wiege ca 85 kg. PSI weiß ich nicht aus dem Kopf, habe mich an den Aufkleber auf der Gabel gehalten.


----------



## Zerzal (27. August 2015)

Schlägt sie den Durch....? 
Da ich als vergleich ne RS Pike nur habe. Finde ich die Manitou eher hart und naja bescheiden 

Kontrollier mal deinen Luftdruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (27. August 2015)

.... Ups falscher Ort.....sorry


----------



## Nonstoprotation (17. September 2015)

Hey Leute,

habe mich heute auch hier angemeldet um meine Erfahrungen mit meinem neu eingetroffenen Cube Acid 2016 zu teilen. Das Bike ist heute angekommen. Bin schon ca 1 Stunde damit rum gefahren und das Ding geht echt ab.  =D Hier ein paar Bilder. Hierbei handelt es sich um das 29 17" Modell.
















Schönen Abend Euch !


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. September 2015)

Glückwunsch


----------



## zakazak (22. September 2015)

Ich würde gerne mit meinem 2015er Cube Acid im Winter fahren.. wie sieht es da mit Rost aus? 

Soll ich das lieber sein lassen? 
Kann man Rost vorbeugen? 
Muss man sich gar keine Sorgen machen?

Danke


----------



## Die9o (22. September 2015)

Rost???


----------



## Zerzal (22. September 2015)

Kette gut Ölen und ab und an mal das Salz abwaschen ich wüsste nicht was da gegensprechen sollte....


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (22. September 2015)

Kein Problem. Mach ich mit meinem schon seit fast 2jahren. Hol dir gute Reifen. Ist wichtiger. Fahre vorne seit neuestem einem Schwalbe magic mary in Evolution line und 2,35er Breite und hinten den neuen nobby Nic in Evolution line und 2,25 Top Kombi kann ich absolut empfehlen.!


----------



## Florian301 (28. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich überlege bei meinem 2015er Acid die Laufraeder zu tauschen. Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen:
1. Würden die DT Swiss CSW MA 2.0 passen
2. Wäre es überhaupt ein "Upgrade" die verbauten Alexrims gg die genannten DT Swiss zu tauschen?


----------



## EinsRakete (29. September 2015)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich überlege bei meinem 2015er Acid die Laufraeder zu tauschen. Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen:
> 1. Würden die DT Swiss CSW MA 2.0 passen
> 2. Wäre es überhaupt ein "Upgrade" die verbauten Alexrims gg die genannten DT Swiss zu tauschen?




Darf man wissen, warum du tauschen willst? Gewicht einsparen?
Die Alex sind zwar schwer, aber auch stabil.
Welchen Reifen hast du drauf? Da kannst du in jedem Fall günstiger und schneller Gewicht einsparen, wenn das deine Prämisse ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. September 2015)

Ja würde mich auch mal interessieren...?


----------



## Florian301 (29. September 2015)

Ein Kollege kauft sich evtl. neue Laufraeder und würde mir die DT Swiss dann sehr günstig geben. Sind halt gebraucht, aber ohne Beschädigungen oderso, laufen rund. 

Wenn es ein Upgrade zu den Alex wäre, würde ich sie wohl nehmen. Neu würde ich sie nicht kaufen, würde sich jetzt eben so ergeben  

Reifen fahre ich vorne den Schwalbe RoRo Evo und hinten den RaRa Evo


----------



## Die9o (30. September 2015)

Also ich würde bei den Alex bleiben. Ich für meinen Teil bin mit denen zufrieden und den Gewinn des Tausches seh ich nicht wirklich.... Never change a running system und so


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (30. September 2015)

Never change a running bike part


----------



## zakazak (30. September 2015)

War heute beim 200km service, alles in allem natürlich nichts gewesen. Zum "rattern der kette unter last bei der kurbel" wurde mir erklärt dass das am kettenritzel vorne liegt:

Die kette fällt da angeblich mehr in das kettenritzel hinein als bei früheren fahrrädern und rasselt deswegen mehr/lauter als andere fahrräder ?!


----------



## Die9o (30. September 2015)

Hat Du dir den Lauf der Kette im Umwerfer mal angesehen? ! Jaaa, ich weiß.... Unter Last schwierig,  aber nun ja. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (30. September 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Hat Du dir den Lauf der Kette im Umwerfer mal angesehen? ! Jaaa, ich weiß.... Unter Last schwierig,  aber nun ja.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Du meinst ob die Kette am Umwerfer streift? Nein das ist nicht der fall. 

Das wurde ja auch hoffentlich beim Service überprüft, dazu wurde laut Rechnung auch die Schaltung beim Service kontrollieren


----------



## Die9o (30. September 2015)

Schon klar. Aber die läuft "unter Last", quasi wenn du drauf sitzt, anderes als im Montageständer.... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zakazak (30. September 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber die läuft "unter Last", quasi wenn du drauf sitzt, anderes als im Montageständer....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Geräusch ist auch am montageständer zu hören und auch genau so laut.


----------



## Die9o (30. September 2015)

Auf allen 3 Ritzeln?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zakazak (30. September 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Auf allen 3 Ritzeln?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Das kann ich erst beantworten wenn ich zuhause bin  Ich melde mich dann wieder ! Bis jetzt ist es mir nur am mittleren Ritzel aufgefallen.. die anderen Ritzel benötige ich so gut wie nie.


----------



## zakazak (1. Oktober 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Auf allen 3 Ritzeln?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Also das geräusch ist am mittleren und auch am kleinen ritzel zu hören.. sorry aufs große hab ich jetzt vergessen. Aber somit stimmt schon mal die aussage vom Händler nicht "dass ist nur am mittleren ritzel weil das eine spezielle form hat wo die kette mehr ins ritzel fällt" ?!?!
Hier ein Video davon: http://files.bestmail.ws/mtbservice/VID_20151001_093432.mp4
... ich kann auch noch ein vergleichsvideo von einem 5 jahre alten Bianchi mtb machen.. der unterschied ist wie tag und nacht.. das acid hört sich im vergleich dazu so an als würde die kette die ganze zeit am umwerfer streifen (Was natürlich nicht der fall ist).

Im übrigen habe ich mir jetzt das mtb mal angesehen und was laut Rechnung beim Service hätte gemacht werden sollen (Durchsicht, Schaltung, bremsen, Schmierung)... ich habe das mtb recht staubig hingestellt.. da ist überall noch der staub dran ?! Der kann keine einzige schraube nachgezogen haben, irgendwas abgeschmiert haben bzw. die bremsen jemals in der Hand gehabt haben ?! Hier die Fotos:
http://files.bestmail.ws/mtbservice/


----------



## Die9o (1. Oktober 2015)

Hmm. Also zum Geräusch; schleifen am Umwerfer ist das nicht! Das hört sich echt nach nem "rauhen" Lauf der Kette an. Ich kann gleich nochmal bei mir vergleichen, aber sooooo schlimm find ich`s nicht. Was für ein Kettenöl benutzt du? Wann hast du die Kette das letzte mal komplett gereinigt?

Und zum Service: Ja, das war bei mit ähnlich, wobei mein erster Service kostenfrei war. Ich hatte 2 Sachen beanstandet (Knacken unter Last -> war die Sattelstütze und Ansprechverhaten Gabel -> genaue Abstimmung auf mich) die behoben wurden aber ansonsten wurde maximal ne Sichtprüfung gemacht, wenn überhaupt! Hast du was gezahlt für den Service?


----------



## zakazak (1. Oktober 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Hmm. Also zum Geräusch; schleifen am Umwerfer ist das nicht! Das hört sich echt nach nem "rauhen" Lauf der Kette an. Ich kann gleich nochmal bei mir vergleichen, aber sooooo schlimm find ich`s nicht. Was für ein Kettenöl benutzt du? Wann hast du die Kette das letzte mal komplett gereinigt?
> 
> Und zum Service: Ja, das war bei mit ähnlich, wobei mein erster Service kostenfrei war. Ich hatte 2 Sachen beanstandet (Knacken unter Last -> war die Sattelstütze und Ansprechverhaten Gabel -> genaue Abstimmung auf mich) die behoben wurden aber ansonsten wurde maximal ne Sichtprüfung gemacht, wenn überhaupt! Hast du was gezahlt für den Service?



Das geräusch kam nach den ersten paar kilometern, nach weiter ca. 30-40km hab ich dann die ketten gereinigt und mit "finish line cross country" kettenöl geschmiert. Blieb genauso.

Auf der rechnung stand "schmieren".. Wenns also an schlechter kettenschmierung liegt hätte das ebenfalls behoben werden sollen?! über die kette ist nicht mal ein putzfetzen gewandert.

Jup 39€ hat der spaß gekostet... Dafür das ich immer noch nicht weiß ob das geräusch normal ist, ob alle verbindungen angezogen, geshmiert und in ordnung sind :S


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (1. Oktober 2015)

Deshalb Service immer selbst machen. Hol dir mal ne Sram Kette. Funzt und hält bei meinem 2011er Acid besser. Fahre ne Sram Pc991. Super leicht zu montieren dank Kettenschloss!


----------



## zakazak (1. Oktober 2015)

Naja.. die bilder sind doch eindeutig.. da wurde nichts angegriffen beim service? Ich denke ich werde dort anrufen und mein geld zurück fordern.. ist ja eine frechheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (1. Oktober 2015)

das Acid hat kein eingepresstes Tretlager, oder? Zum Ausbau bräuchte man außer dem "hollowtech II Schlüssel" kein Spezialwerkzeug?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab noch das bb30 Lager
Für das hollowtech Lager brauchst aber sonst nix


----------



## Florian301 (1. Oktober 2015)

sorry, habe vergessen zu sagen, dass es sich um ein 2015er Acid handelt


----------



## zakazak (2. Oktober 2015)

zakazak schrieb:


> Naja.. die bilder sind doch eindeutig.. da wurde nichts angegriffen beim service? Ich denke ich werde dort anrufen und mein geld zurück fordern.. ist ja eine frechheit.



Habe dazu heute mal den Händler angerufen (Starbike Wien, nähe Praterstern):

Ich: Was wurde denn eigtl. alles bei meinem Cube bei der 1. Inspektionsservice gemacht?
Starbike: Naja Durchsicht halt
Ich: Aha, was wird denn da durchgeschaut? Werden da Schrauben/verbindungen nachgezogen ?
Starbike: Ja wird nachgezogen
Ich: Und wie kann da was nachgezogen werden wenn überall noch der selbe Staub drauf klebt der auch drauf war als ich das Bike zu euch gebracht habe? Alle Schmierstellen sind staubig und schmutzig, die Bremsen sind komplett mit Staub voll, da ist nicht ein einziger Fingerabdruck zu sehen?!
Starbike: Abschmieren wird nicht gemacht.
Ich: Auf der Rechnung steht aber Abschmieren drauf ?!
Starbike: Ah das wird dann die andere Rechnung sein mit dem reduzierten Preis für die 1. Inspektion.
Ich: Also steht auf der Rechnung mehr drauf als gemacht wurde und das für einen billigereren Preis ?
Starbike: Ja genau.
Ich: Aha also wurden keine Bremsen, keine Schaltung und kein Abschmieren gemacht obwohl es auf der Rechnung steht. Bike wurde nur durchgesehen und das für 39€ ?
Starbike: Richtig.

Also ein weiterer Shop/Händler/Servicepartner von Cube welchen man getrost auslassen kann.
Ich frag mich ob die das überhaupt so schleißig machen dürfen.. normal gibt es für servicetätigkeiten vorgaben vom hersteller welche genau abgearbeitet werden müssen?!


----------



## Florian301 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich überlege von 3x10 auf 2x10 zu wechseln. Ich fahre sowieso immer nur 2 Kettenblätter. Das größte fahre ich so gut wie nie.
Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich gleich eine SLX Kurbel montieren. Was für eine Ausführung würde ihr wählen? Mit mir nicht sicher, welche Kettenblätter Sinn machen, 38/34, 36/22, 38/24?


----------



## mk700 (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Zum Schleifgeräusch, also entweder ist das ein Problem mit der Umwerfer Einstellung oder mit der Schaltwerk Einstellung.


----------



## Papa007 (12. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem 2015er Cube Acid. Es ist mein erstes MTB, seit April 2015 habe ich ca. 700 km damit zurückgelegt, fast nur Straße und geschotterte Waldwege, keine Sprünge. Die Gabel hatte ich vom Händler auf mein Gewicht von 95 kg einstellen lassen. Ich selbst habe von der Technik was Gabel, Schaltwerk usw. angeht eigentlich null Ahnung.

Weil jetzt ein Kettenglied versteift war und nicht mehr zu lösen war, habe ich die Möglichkeit genutzt und das Rad zur ersten Inspektion gebracht. Und da wurde ich schon ein wenig überrascht, um es mal freundlich auszudrücken: Neben der Kette ist die Gabel im Eimer, die Lagerbuchsen sind defekt. Und das bei meinen einfachen Fahrstrecken. Der Monteur meint, es könne schwierig werden, das über Garantie abzurechnen... und eine neue gleichwertige Gabel könne schnell mal 500 EUR kosten und selbst bei einer Wartung sei man mal schnell mit 150 EUR dabei...

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Manitou-Gabel in der Hinsicht?

Gruß
Papa007


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (12. November 2015)

Gabelservice kosten von circa 80Euro wenn man es machen lässt. Wenn man es selbst macht ist man je nach Modell bei circa 40.
Schau dich mal bei Fahrrad Fahrwerk um: http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/fahrrad-fahrwerk-federgabel-service/
Ach Übrigens, das was der Händler sagt muss nicht stimmen die wollen ja nur ihr Geld, wenn du dich n bisschen mit der Materie auskennst wirst du in Form von Spiel der Gabel schon merken wann die Buchsen getauscht werden müssen.
Fahre meine RS Recon Gold Gabel am Acid nun schon 8000 Kilometer und habe noch keinen Service gemacht. Werde aber demnächst einen Öl und Buchsen wechsel machen.


----------



## jonny jumper (12. November 2015)

@Papa007: Die gleichwertige Gabel kostet bestimmt nicht 500 EUR! Das ganze Bike kostet ca. 800 EUR NEU! Was ist das für eine Relation zum Anschaffungspreis!? Garantie ist schwierig, aber nach der kurzen Zeitspanne bestimmt auf Kulanz nicht ausgeschlossen. Service würde ich auch mit ca. 100 EUR sehen. Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (12. November 2015)

April 2015 gekauft. November 2015 ein Defekt an der Gabel. Das sollte doch locker über die Garantie laufen können. Weshalb meint ihr das das nicht geht? Das eine gleichwertige Gabel allerdings 500€ kosten soll ist totaler Quatsch. Die Aussage kann ich von deinem Händler nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## CubeReloaded (14. November 2015)

.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. November 2015)

Hallo,

hat wer ne Ahnung warum sich die M-475/525 Naben immer lösen bzw dort ständig spiel ist?


----------



## Zerzal (18. November 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat wer ne Ahnung warum sich die M-475/525 Naben immer lösen bzw dort ständig spiel ist?


Vermutlich weil du dein Acid zu hart rann nimmst...?

Was macht das Teey?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. November 2015)

Haha, hmm dann muss ich damit wohl leben bis ich das Tyee hab.
Das Propain Tyee kommt wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr im Juli , frühestens Vorher wirds mit meinem Budget schwierig
Aber es kommt, werde dann aber nochn ausführlichen Test hier rein stellen
Wie gehts denn deinem Stereo?


----------



## Zerzal (18. November 2015)

Wo genau hasts den das spiel? Und was genau löst sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (19. November 2015)

Moin,
direkt in der Achse. Da löst sich immer die Mutter an der Bremsaufnahmen Seite. Hier maln Bild aus dem Netz


----------



## Zerzal (19. November 2015)

Hm hab ich jetzt auch noch ned ghabt.... Sollet das ned so sein das sich das beim fahren von selbst anzieht?


----------



## Florian301 (29. November 2015)

Das 2015er Acid mit der Manitou m30 Air hat keinen tapered Schaft, oder? Sondern 1 1/8?


----------



## Zerzal (29. November 2015)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Das 2015er Acid mit der Manitou m30 Air hat keinen tapered Schaft, oder? Sondern 1 1/8?


Müsste n1 1/8 ohne Tapered sein.
http://2015.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/acid/cube-acid-29-blackngreynred-2015/


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. November 2015)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Das 2015er Acid mit der Manitou m30 Air hat keinen tapered Schaft, oder? Sondern 1 1/8?



Warum deine Frage wenn ich fragen darf
Jetzt schon neue Gabel?, oder neuen Steuersatz.


----------



## Florian301 (30. November 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Warum deine Frage wenn ich fragen darf
> Jetzt schon neue Gabel?, oder neuen Steuersatz.



nene,, die Gabel bleibt, auch der Steuersatz vorerst. Rein aus Interesse ;-)


----------



## Scotti Jot (1. Dezember 2015)

Papa007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem 2015er Cube Acid. Es ist mein erstes MTB, seit April 2015 habe ich ca. 700 km damit zurückgelegt, fast nur Straße und geschotterte Waldwege, keine Sprünge. Die Gabel hatte ich vom Händler auf mein Gewicht von 95 kg einstellen lassen. Ich selbst habe von der Technik was Gabel, Schaltwerk usw. angeht eigentlich null Ahnung.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn's schon länger her ist. 

1. Völliger Mist was dein Monteur gesagt hat - reine Ausbeutung. 
2. Sofort diesen Laden meiden
3. Selbst machen. Erfordert nicht viel Wissen/Können/Aufwand

Wenn du diesbezüglich fragen hast, kann ich/jmd anders hier gern helfen.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (2. Dezember 2015)

N Abend.  Mein Freund hat da ein Problem mit seiner avid elixir 5 Vorderbremse.
Der Druckpunkt ist ziemlich schwammig, bremse packt nicht richtig und macht Geräusche. Er hat mal entlüftet aber das klappt nicht. Ist dann zu dem Entschluss gekommen das der Bremshebel bzw der obere Dot Behälter Luft zieht oder irgendeine Dichtung kaputt ist. Er hat oben am Bremshebel mit Unterdruck gearbeitet und gemerkt das immer Luftblasen kommen und der Bremshebel komische Geräusche macht so ein zischen als ob da etwas undicht wäre. Der Bremshebel zischt auch wenn ich ganz normal entlüfte. Hat jemand ne Idee was das Problem sein könnte? Er bedankt sich für jeden Vorschlag
Gruß


----------



## Die9o (3. Dezember 2015)

Tach zusammen...

Hat jemand schon `n 1x10 bzw 1x11 am Acid getestet? Was muss ich alles tauschen? Kurbelgarnitur, Kassette, Kette, Schaltwerk & Schalthebel. Ist das alles?


----------



## Zerzal (3. Dezember 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Tach zusammen...
> 
> Hat jemand schon `n 1x10 bzw 1x11 am Acid getestet? Was muss ich alles tauschen? Kurbelgarnitur, Kassette, Kette, Schaltwerk & Schalthebel. Ist das alles?


Bei 1x10 musst theoretisch nicht viel tauschen. Ist dann aber sehr gebastelt. Brauchst eigentlich nur	One up umbau Set für die Kassete und n Kettenblatt. Theoretisch... Aber wie gesagt, ich finde das sehr gebastelt.

1x11 würde ich gleich die XT M8000 nehmen und alles Tauschen. Kurbel, Kassette, Schaltwerk und Shifter. Musst aber darauf achten das du den Shifter mit I-spec B nimmst. Oder mit Schelle oder ne Neue Bremse dazu. I-spec B und I-spec II sind nicht Kompatibel. Hast du n 29er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die9o (3. Dezember 2015)

Nein. 27.5! Dachte mir schon, dass ich dann besser n kompletten Tausch mache. Is ja auch nicht tragisch. Kette und mittleres Kettenblatt wären jetzt sowieso fällig gewesen....


----------



## Zerzal (3. Dezember 2015)

Du könntest auf der Kassette n 42er Blatt hinte dran machen und dann 15/17 durch 16er Blatt ersetzen. Und dann nur an der Position des mitleren KB ein passendes KB montieren.... Aber ob das an ner 3fach Kurbel so toll ist und dann im vergleich zur M8000 so praktikabel schaltet... Hm....

Auserdem dürfte das vermutlich bereits n 1/3 der M8000 kosten.... Von da her...


Allerdings weiss ich grad ned obs Tretlager passt...

Reichen dir den 1x11?

Ich verwende mein Acid 29 als Strassen / Schotter Bike und benutze meist mittleres und grosses KB. Nur bei Langen Uphils benötige och das kleine. Runter tretr ich mir in den grossen Übersetzungen ab 45 Sachen bald mal n Wolf....


----------



## Zerzal (5. Dezember 2015)

Fährt jemand das 2015er Acid 29er Tubeless. Geht das überhaupt und kann mir jemand sagen welche Felgenbandbreite ich bräuchte?
Fahre die Original Felgen..... KA was die für ne Maulweite haben meci...


----------



## Die9o (6. Dezember 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Reichen dir den 1x11?



Geh ich mal fest von aus. Kleines und großes Kettenblatt sind nahezu noch im Neuzustand  .... 

Und nein. Tubeless beim Acid? Also ich bin der Meinung, dass sich die Tubeless-Nummer nur im Hinblick auf "Leichtbau" lohnt. Aber da das Acid ja generell kein Leichtgewicht ist?!? Und die Felgen sind Alex zx24. Da brauchst du soweit ich das einschätzen kann ein Tubeless-Kit oder halt `n 20" Schlauch


----------



## Zerzal (6. Dezember 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Geh ich mal fest von aus. Kleines und großes Kettenblatt sind nahezu noch im Neuzustand  ....
> 
> Und nein. Tubeless beim Acid? Also ich bin der Meinung, dass sich die Tubeless-Nummer nur im Hinblick auf "Leichtbau" lohnt. Aber da das Acid ja generell kein Leichtgewicht ist?!?



Es geht ja nicht nur um Gewichtsreduktion. Sondern unteranderem um Pannensicherheit... Über Sinn oder Unsinn wollen wir hier jetzt nicht diskutieren.... oder? Ich mein es gibt Leute die schnallen sich ne Mary aufs Acid.... Oder bauen für viel Geld auf 1x11 um... Jedem das seine und wie er mag... Für mich ist das Acid ein mehr bessere Freizeit Rad und mehr als Schotter oder Feldwege fahre ich damit nicht... Da mag ich ned immer n Schlauch und Werkzeug mit zerren...

Ich fahre mein 160er seit n paar Wochen Tubeless und bin sehr zufrieden... Da klappt das super. Ausserdem macht Gewichtsreduktion fast nirgends so viel aus wie am Rad...Sich bewegende masse.... Da sind 300g auch an einem 12Kg klopper wie dem Acid nicht nichts... Vor 10 Jahren war das mega leicht....

Leider weiss ich immer noch nicht welche Felgenbandbreite ich benötige...  Falls das also jemand weiss, danke ich


----------



## Die9o (7. Dezember 2015)

+´987653qIs ja schon gut.... Wollte dir da auch auf keinen Fall reinreden! Die Felgen haben ne Aussenbreite von 24.45mm. M.M.n. sind da dann 21mm ausreichend!




Zerzal schrieb:


> Oder bauen für viel Geld auf 1x11 um...


 Deswegen hab ich gefragt.... Werde keine 500€ aufwärts ins Acid stecken, wenn ich mit dem Fully Gedanken spiele....


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (7. Dezember 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> wenn ich mit dem Fully Gedanken spiele....



Hol dir n 160er Stereo, oder ein Propain Tyee. Letzteres kommt bei mir auch nächstes Jahr ins Haus


----------



## Die9o (7. Dezember 2015)

Liegäugel mit nem Commencal Meta AM V3. Hatte vor 3 Wochen das Glück, das Bike bei nem Bekannten zu testen. Und was soll ich sagen


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ist natürlich auch ne Maschine
Das V4 gefällt dir nicht?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (7. Dezember 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> +´987653qIs ja schon gut.... Wollte dir da auch auf keinen Fall reinreden


Kein Ding Wollte niemanden Persönlich angreifen oder so Sorry wenn es vielleicht etwas forsch rüber Kahm...


Die9o schrieb:


> Die Felgen haben ne Aussenbreite von 24.45mm. M.M.n. sind da dann 21mm ausreichend!


Danke. könnte mir vorstellen das ist bereits Zuviel? Die Sonnenringe am Stereo haben ne Maulweite von 25mm, Aussen glaub 30mm, da hat es mit nem 21mm Band wunderbar geklappt.... Wurde mir so im ibc empfohlen..
Schlimmsten falls schauenich halt rein... Wollt hald alles Bestellen bevor ich den LRS zerlege



Die9o schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich gefragt.... Werde keine 500€ aufwärts ins Acid stecken, wenn ich mit dem Fully Gedanken spiele....


na mit der M8000 solltest da ja deutlich drunter bleiben



Die9o schrieb:


> Liegäugel mit nem Commencal Meta AM V3. Hatte vor 3 Wochen das Glück, das Bike bei nem Bekannten zu testen. Und was soll ich sagen


Sexy Teil das Neue Transition Patrol kann ich auch für eine Probefahrt empfehlen.... Finde fährt sich echt gut.


----------



## Die9o (8. Dezember 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Das V4 gefällt dir nicht?...


Hab`s leider noch nicht live gesehen/gefahren. Grundsätzlich bzw. rein optisch sagt mir da aber die hintere Aufhängung/Federung nicht so zu... Kann natürlich auch totaler humbuk sein...



Zerzal schrieb:


> Sexy Teil das Neue Transition Patrol


 Ouh Jaaaaa .... Hab ich auch gesehen. Aber das liegt Preislich glaube ich auch noch etwas über dem V3, oder irre ich mich da?!


----------



## Zerzal (8. Dezember 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Ouh Jaaaaa .... Hab ich auch gesehen. Aber das liegt Preislich glaube ich auch noch etwas über dem V3, oder irre ich mich da?!


KA was das V3 kost.... Aber so n Patrol knallt je nach Ausstatung gleich mal mit 2999$-6399$ in die Brieftasche... Allein das Frameset ruft 1999$ auf. Allerdings mit M+ Fährt sich aber echt Sahne und hällt gut was aus..... Musste mich echt am Riemen reissen

Wenn viel Bike fürs Geld willst, schau dir mal die neuen Alu YT's an. Finde die kommen echt fair daher... 

Oder schau dich mal nach 2015er Rest beständen um. 
Zb. das Cube HPA 160 TM soll wohl noch teilweise zu fairem Preis verfügbar sein... Sind echt top die 160er HPA's meins hat bisher alles mitgemacht und klaglos weggesteckt...


----------



## Die9o (8. Dezember 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> ...die neuen Alu YT's an. Finde die kommen echt fair daher....



Das stimmt wohl. Und zudem noch echt schick wie ich finde.


----------



## Zerzal (8. Dezember 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl. Und zudem noch echt schick wie ich finde.


Ja finde es gibt hässlichere Aber mann könnte schon meinen YT hat sich mühe gegebn Platz für Streben zu finden...
Also das Rote und das Grüne sind für den Preis echt gut ausgestattet. Finde ich.

Um ehrlich zu sein muss ich mich beherrschen mir nicht das Tues Al / Comp als Spass und Park Bike unter den Christbaum zu stellen.... gerade für mich als Schweizer käme das Tues echt Sau günstig daher


----------



## Die9o (8. Dezember 2015)

Tjoa. Die sehen schon nach ner Menge Fliegen auf der Google aus  ... Ich würde aber, falls die Haushaltskasse soweit aufgeht  , gern ne "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" kaufen. Also Tour, Park, etc.... Alles eben. Klar, jedes für sich mit abstrichen, aber nunja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker98 (8. Dezember 2015)

Die neuen Capras sind auch der Kanaller, am besten aber dann mit 2 mal11... würde gerne mal wissen wie Die Sram GX sich fährt. Ich meine die ist am Yt capra verbaut. 
@Die9o : Was spricht denn gegen ein Tyee von Propain? Bester Kundenservice und dazu noch viel bessere Bikes. Schau dir mal das 2016er Tyee an.


----------



## Zerzal (8. Dezember 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Tjoa. Die sehen schon nach ner Menge Fliegen auf der Google aus  ... Ich würde aber, falls die Haushaltskasse soweit aufgeht  , gern ne "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" kaufen. Also Tour, Park, etc.... Alles eben. Klar, jedes für sich mit abstrichen, aber nunja....


Na dann würd ich dir doch zu nem hübschen 160er mit abwärts orientierter Geometrie raten... 
Lass dir doch mal die YT's oder n 2015er HPA 160TM, ( sollte doch n ordentlicher Rabatt drin liegen jetzt) durch den Kopf fahren. Oder das V3


Ich fahre das HPA 160 Race aus 2015 mit paar kleinen änderungen. Tolles Bike. Super Preis-Leistung. Ist ne echte Allzweckwaffe 
Ich fahre damit alles. Tour bis Park. Schultere es  öffter mal. Bis jetzt hat es sich ohne grössere Probleme überall sehr gut geschlagen. Ich wohne in den Alpen. Mein Revir geht hoch bis fast 3000 m.ü.M.... Hochalpines Gelände. Alles dabei
Kannst dir so vielleicht vorstellen wie das Stereo herhalten muss  

Das Propain und co. die besseren Bikes haben ist wohl Glaubensfrage... 
die Preise sind top und die Bikes sicher nicht schlecht keine Frage. Dafür hat man anderswo abstriche. Schrauben sollte man können und auch Verstehen. 

Ich bin Froh kann ich mal eben schnell beim Händler rein rollen wenn was ned passt. Und ich habe ned zwei Linke Hände.... Meist hängt das Bike gleich am Hacken und 10-15 min später passt das wieder... Meist für nen super Preis oder sogar kostenlos für nen guten Kaffe Batzen...


----------



## Die9o (9. Dezember 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen ein Tyee von Propain?



Dagegensprechen tut an sich nichts! Das ist schon auch `n lecker Radl. Wie sieht`s denn bei Propain mit den Lieferzeiten aus? weiß man da was genaueres?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (9. Dezember 2015)

Die9o schrieb:


> Dagegensprechen tut an sich nichts! Das ist schon auch `n lecker Radl. Wie sieht`s denn bei Propain mit den Lieferzeiten aus? weiß man da was genaueres?


Laut Propain ist es Versandbereit in 25 Tagen. Aufgrund den hohen Nachfragen kann es sich allerdings auch mal etwas verzögern. Ich finde es halt total cool das man sich die Komponenten komplett selbst zusammen stellen kann


----------



## Zerzal (9. Dezember 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> die Komponenten komplett selbst zusammen stellen


Naja die Auswahl ist ja sehr mau.... Dann kauf lieber nur den Rahmen dort und hole das andere Zeug sperat an anderer stelle... Ausserdem macht Sram das Bike teuer und ob ich mich nit GX zufrieden gäbe??.... Hmm glaub ned.. Ausserdem finde ich die Shimano Shifter besser....


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (9. Dezember 2015)

@Zerzal : mittlerweile hat Propain auch die 2mal11 oder 1mal11 XT zur Auswahl


----------



## Zerzal (9. Dezember 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> @Zerzal : mittlerweile hat Propain auch die 2mal11 oder 1mal11 XT zur Auswahl


Ja hast ja recht. Im Grunde ist es gut. 
Dennoch würde ich teilweise andere Parts bevorzugen... 
Und wenn ich mir schon ein Bike aufbauen will dann möchte ich schon 100% die Parts verwenden die ich mir vorstelle. Auch wenn ich dann das alles selber zusammen bauen muss. 

Wenn ich mir was zusammen stelle das annähernd dem entspricht was ich so denke, dann könnt ich mir auch n Stereo oder n YT hohlen. Und die Parts ändern die ich ned will. 
Hat natürlich alles Vor- und Nachteile 
Ich will das Propain sicher nicht schlecht reden 
Allerdings würde ich persönlich, wenn ich mir sowas aifbauen lassen wollte, mich dann mehr Richtung Fanes bewegen....


----------



## Florian301 (9. Dezember 2015)

Kurze Frage zum Steuersatz:

Der Original Steuersatz am Acid hat ja eine relativ hohe "Abdeckkappe"? Nennt man diese so? Ich meine dieses Teil wo FSA drauf steht:
http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/content/images/thumbs/0020134_fsa_orbit_ce_1_18in_headset.jpeg

Kann man ohne den ganzen Steuersatz zu tauschen einfach eine nicht ganz so hohe Abdeckkappe drauf machen? zB eine von diesen hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...rteil-1-1-8-zs44-28,6-12,4mm-420967/wg_id-488

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...erteil-1-1-8-zs44-28,6-7,3mm-424732/wg_id-488

Oder geht das nicht? Ich will lediglich das besagte Teil aus dem ersten Link austauschen, da mir dies etwas zu hoch ist.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (9. Dezember 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ja hast ja recht. Im Grunde ist es gut.
> Dennoch würde ich teilweise andere Parts bevorzugen...
> Und wenn ich mir schon ein Bike aufbauen will dann möchte ich schon 100% die Parts verwenden die ich mir vorstelle. Auch wenn ich dann das alles selber zusammen bauen muss.
> 
> ...


Kein Thema...Du hast ja auch das Recht zu kritisieren. Ich bleibe bei Propain und werde dann nächstes Jahr n Feedback geben


----------



## Zerzal (10. Dezember 2015)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Kein Thema...Du hast ja auch das Recht zu kritisieren. Ich bleibe bei Propain und werde dann nächstes Jahr n Feedback geben


Mach das....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (4. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Steuersatz beim 2015er Acid. Dieser heißt laut Beschreibung im Internet "Cube no. 10 semi integrated".

1. Ist dieser baugleich mit dem FSA no. 10? Die neuen Cube bikes haben nämlich nur noch FSA Steuersaetze.

2. Mir ist die Abdeckkappe (das letzte obere konische Teil mit dem Cube bzw FSA Logo) zu hoch. Deshalb würde ich gerne ein flacheres verbauen. Ich will jedoch nicht den oberen Steuersatz tauschen, sondern nur das besagte Teil. Weiß jemand welche Kappe auf den Steuersatz passt? Jede beliebige FSA Abdeckkappe?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (4. Januar 2016)

N Abend und frohes neues,
Einfach den kaufen:http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/3131303337
Hab ich mir auch nachgerüstet, baut schön flach und sieht viel besser aus. Haltbarkeit ist nach nun 1 Jahr und 10000Kilometern auch Top. Läuft wie am ersten Tag.
Gruß
Patric


----------



## McFirehead (20. Januar 2016)

Hey Leute.

Mal eine kurze Frage:

Ich hab mein Acid jetzt als Zweitrad bzw. meine Freundin fährt damit ihre Runden.
Jetzt hab ich das Problem das ihr die Sitzpostion zu gestreckt ist.
Die Rahmenhöhe usw. passt. Denn Vorbau anheben mittels Spacer ist wegen dem kurzen Gabelschaft nicht möglich.
Als Vorbau hab ich einen 50 mm RaceFace Ride verbaut und denn Originalen Easton Lenker.
Kann ich die Sitzposition jetzt durch einen kürzeren Vorbau oder einen schmaleren Lenker aufrechter gestalten?

Vielen Dank Leute.

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (20. Januar 2016)

Mhhh, 50mm ist schon relativ kurz. Was ist ihr denn zu gestreckt? Ich fahre einen 50mm vorbau in Kombination mit einem 780mm Sixpack Kamikaze lenker.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Januar 2016)

Eventuell eine Lenker mit mehr Rise und Backsweep... Wieviel das bringt weiss ich aber auch nicht..... Von der Optik reden wir nicht... 
Mit kürzerem Vorbau wird's halt immer direkter. Ob ihr das dan noch gefällt?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (20. Januar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Eventuell eine Lenker mit mehr Rise und Backsweep... Wieviel das bringt weiss ich aber auch nicht..... Von der Optik reden wir nicht...
> Mit kürzerem Vorbau wird's halt immer direkter. Ob ihr das dan noch gefällt?



Mehr als 20mm rise gefallen mir persönlich nicht. Und dann noch mehr backsweep. Optik ist dann natürlich nicht so toll...Lieber n 30mm vorbau...


----------



## Zerzal (20. Januar 2016)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Mehr als 20mm rise gefallen mir persönlich nicht. Und dann noch mehr backsweep. Optik ist dann natürlich nicht so toll...Lieber n 30mm vorbau...


Optik nützt aber nichts wenn Gefühl nicht passt...
Ausserdem sagte ich ja das wir nicht von der Optik sprechen....


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (20. Januar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Optik nützt aber nichts wenn Gefühl nicht passt...
> Ausserdem sagte ich ja das wir nicht von der Optik sprechen....



Ist ja gut 
Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts ein ausser ein noch kürzerer Vorbau


----------



## Zerzal (20. Januar 2016)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Ist ja gut
> Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts ein ausser ein noch kürzerer Vorbau



Verstehe schon was du meinst... Uns muss es ja ned gefallen...   Aber Ergonomie sollte vor Optik kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (22. Januar 2016)

Danke euch beiden für die vielen Antworten.
Hab denn Vorbau nochmal Nachgemessen und es war doch ein 70er.
Hab jetzt einen Ritchey mit 60 mm und 30° und dann sollte das passen.


----------



## merlinc461 (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe bemerkt das bei meinem Acid 2015 der Freilaufkörper bzw. Kassette nicht 100% fest sitzen.
Die Nabe ist eine Shimano SLX Disc FH-M675.
Wenn ich an der Kassette wackele (vor und zurück richtung Achse) ist ein Spiel zu spüren von ca. 1mm (ist schwer zu schätzen).
Das Rad wurde bis jezt nur 100km gefahren.
Ich frage hier erstmal nach, da ich mir evtl. den Weg zum Händler sparen kann.
Ich würde gern wissen ob das Spiel das vorhanden ist normal ist oder ob ich mich doch auf die "weite" Reise zum Händler machen muss.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (23. Februar 2016)

merlinc461 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe bemerkt das bei meinem Acid 2015 der Freilaufkörper bzw. Kassette nicht 100% fest sitzen.
> Die Nabe ist eine Shimano SLX Disc FH-M675.
> Wenn ich an der Kassette wackele (vor und zurück richtung Achse) ist ein Spiel zu spüren von ca. 1mm (ist schwer zu schätzen).
> ...


Ob es normal ist weiss ich nicht, aber ich bin schon Ca 10000 Kilometer so unterwegs und bisher ohne Probleme. Solange es nicht 1cm wird mach dir keine Sorgen.  Bissel spiel muss bei beweglichen Teile sein...achja, und ausserdem nach 100Kilometern ist das Rad ja noch nagelneu und muss erst eingefahren werden.
Gruss


----------



## merlinc461 (23. Februar 2016)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Ob es normal ist weiss ich nicht, aber ich bin schon Ca 10000 Kilometer so unterwegs und bisher ohne Probleme. Solange es nicht 1cm wird mach dir keine Sorgen.  Bissel spiel muss bei beweglichen Teile sein...achja, und ausserdem nach 100Kilometern ist das Rad ja noch nagelneu und muss erst eingefahren werden.
> Gruss



Danke für deine Antwort.
Habe ich das richtig verstanden das du auch dort spiel hast?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (24. Februar 2016)

merlinc461 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Habe ich das richtig verstanden das du auch dort spiel hast?


Japp hab ich auch.


----------



## Zerzal (29. Februar 2016)

Hab meinem Acid ne 2 fach XT Kurbel spendiert.  24/38T (Original war 22/30/40T)  
Jetzt frage ich mich um wieviele Glieder ich die Kette kürzen soll....? 1 Glied oder 2....? 

Hat jemand da n Tip für mich?

Danke euch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die9o (29. Februar 2016)

Jup...

http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm

Die Kettenstrebenlänge beim 2015er Acid ist 427mm.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (29. Februar 2016)

Die9o schrieb:


> Jup...
> 
> http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm
> 
> Die Kettenstrebenlänge beim 2015er Acid ist 427mm.



Der Rechner ist top. Nehme ich auch immer


----------



## Zerzal (29. Februar 2016)

Danke euch....

An nen Rechner habe ich natürlich im eifer de Gefecht's  nicht gedacht.... 
Aber ich denke, hätte auch nach Gefühl 2 Glieder entfernt....

Die Gelegenheit der offenen Kette habe ich natürlich gleich genutzt um nen 2fach XT Umwerfer zu montieren....

Tolle Sache.....
Shifter ist wohl bei Gelegenheit die nächste Baustelle....


----------



## Shorty82 (15. März 2016)

merlinc461 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe bemerkt das bei meinem Acid 2015 der Freilaufkörper bzw. Kassette nicht 100% fest sitzen.
> Die Nabe ist eine Shimano SLX Disc FH-M675.
> Wenn ich an der Kassette wackele (vor und zurück richtung Achse) ist ein Spiel zu spüren von ca. 1mm (ist schwer zu schätzen).
> ...



Ist nicht normal, passiert aber, lässt sich nachziehen.


----------



## merlinc461 (16. März 2016)

Shorty82 schrieb:


> Ist nicht normal, passiert aber, lässt sich nachziehen.



Und wo muss ich da nachziehen? An der Kassette selber oder muss der Freilaufkörper nachgezogen werden?


----------



## Shorty82 (16. März 2016)

Musst du mal Google bemühen. Es liegt an einem gelösten Verschlussring der das Ritzelpaket auf dem Freilaufkörper befestigt.


----------



## Zerzal (16. März 2016)

Das wäre dann der Verschlussring. Diesen könnte man mit einem Kassettenabnehmer wieder anzihen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre mint 40NM. 

Allerdings war ich der Meinug mal gehört zu haben, das sich besagter Ring beim fahren  festzieht und sich also auch nicht lösen dürft? 

Meine Kassette wackelt jedenfalls nicht. 

Wenn das Spiel links / rechts ist, kann es auch sein das der Freilauf n schaden hat oder diese Alunuten die die Kassette auf dem Freilauf in Position halten etwas abgenutzt sind. Zb.


----------



## zakazak (24. März 2016)

Ich hab mir heute im abverkauf die Sixpack Skywalker mit 110x110 bestellt.

Ist die "über" größe evlt. bei Schuhgröße 42 zu groß und problematisch? 
Hatte noch nie so große Pedale und weiß nicht recht ob es bei so großen Pedalen nicht zu problemen kommen könnte?

Die Schuhe zu den pedalen werden "Vans Ferguson Pro".. da hab ich mit einige paare zu je 30€ bestellt.

Danke !

P.S. Die Pedale kommen auf ein Cube Acid 2015 Flash'n'red mit dem ich eigtl. alles fahre -> Straße, Wald, schnelles bergab und auch strecken die mehr technik als speed benötigen. Schlamm, Wasser, Schotter, Holz, blabla  Muss für alles herhalten !


----------



## Zerzal (24. März 2016)

Kauf dir gleich n zweites Paar Schuhe dazu die Sky's zerfledern alles....

Sind nicht all zu schlecht die Dinger. 
Auch wenn ich sie an nem Acid etwas übertrieben finde und sie für 42 eventuell etwas gross sind....

Fahre sie selbst am Enduro. Mit 45/46 
Beide Lager haben jetzt nach nem Jahr etwas spiel. Ist aber noch ok. Achse gut, Optik mittlerweile naja....

Abgebrochene Pins, hatte ich zuhauf, penibelst absägen/ schleife sonst ist das Gewinde schnell hinn. Finde das Alu dort recht weich. Ein Pin ist bei mir bereits mit 2K eingeklebt deswegen.  Ein andere steht etwas schief, die Schraube ist aber gerade;€ 

Ach ja und Schienbeinprotektoren nicht vergessen.... auch wenn's auf'm Acid etwas doof ausschaut.... Die Sky's können zubeissen ich weiss das...


----------



## zakazak (24. März 2016)

Danke, hab mehrere vans zu dem preis bestellt, aber die frage bleibt dann trotzdem noch offen:

Sind die zu groß für größe 42?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (24. März 2016)

Da 5.10 Freerider vxi in 45


----------



## zakazak (24. März 2016)

Tja.... Sieht so aus als würde das gerade passen...also is 42 wahrscheinl zu klein  bzw. die pedale zu groß


----------



## zakazak (24. März 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Kauf dir gleich n zweites Paar Schuhe dazu die Sky's zerfledern alles....
> 
> Sind nicht all zu schlecht die Dinger.
> Auch wenn ich sie an nem Acid etwas übertrieben finde und sie für 42 eventuell etwas gross sind....
> ...



... noch schnell ein paar Fragen zur Montage der Pedale:  
Gibt es ein linkes oder rechtes Pedal? Ich konnte nirgendswo eine beschriftung hierfür finden ?!
Sollte ich irgendwas einfetten / schmieren bevor ich die Pedale montiere?
Sonst irgendwas das ich beachten sollte? 

Danke !


----------



## Zerzal (24. März 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> ... noch schnell ein paar Fragen zur Montage der Pedale:
> Gibt es ein linkes oder rechtes Pedal? Ich konnte nirgendswo eine beschriftung hierfür finden ?!
> Sollte ich irgendwas einfetten / schmieren bevor ich die Pedale montiere?
> Sonst irgendwas das ich beachten sollte?
> ...


Gute Frage... Die eine hat n Links, die andere n Rechts Gewinde.....

Ob die speziell gekennzeichnet sind, kann ich die jetzt so aus der Luft auch nicht beantworten... An der Innenseite neben dem Lager steht nix?

Ansonsten kann man das auch irgendwie am Gewinde erkennen, in welche Richtung das geht. Ich stecke das Pedal an die Kurbel und drehe leicht mit dem Inbusschlüssel. Wenn es pass greift das Gewinde gleich. Wenn nicht ist's die andere Seite. Das merkst du schon. Natürlich alles ohne Kraft oder Gewalt und so

Das Gewinde an der Kurbel schön putzen und an der Pedale machst etwas Fett / Montagepaste ans Gewinde.

Ansonsten kannst wenn du n Drehmomentschlüssel hast, noch den vorgegebenen Werte beachten ansonsten halt nicht anknallen wie sau Nach fest kommt ab.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. März 2016)

Wenn ich mich einklinken darf:
*Montagepaste *nicht vergessen! (Nicht Loctite!)
Die Pedale ziehen sich mit der Tretbewegung selbst fest und ohne Paste bekommst die Teile *sehr *schwer wieder runter...


----------



## Zerzal (25. März 2016)

Sagte ich das nicht...? Aber du darfst.....

Ausserdem beugt es unschönen Knack-Geräuschen vor......


----------



## zakazak (25. März 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Gute Frage... Die eine hat n Links, die andere n Rechts Gewinde.....
> 
> Ob die speziell gekennzeichnet sind, kann ich die jetzt so aus der Luft auch nicht beantworten... An der Innenseite neben dem Lager steht nix?
> 
> ...



Nein steht leider nix drauf. Nur ein "close" pfeil ist drauf. Also nehm ich mal an dass die pedale so posiioniert werden mussen das beim drehen in richtung des "close pfeiles" das pedal angezogen wird 

Also vor die Kurbel setzen, pedal dranhalten und in pfeilrichtung drehen und hoffen das nur eines der beiden pedale anzieht/greift.


----------



## Zerzal (25. März 2016)

Jop. 
Aber natürlich nicht am Pedal drehen, sondern von hinten mit dem Innbusschlüssel....
Oder am Ende der Achse an der kleinen Mutter kannst, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche, auch drehen.......  

Wäre sogar möglich das der Pfeil der Richtung zeigt.... Weiss ich nicht mehr.


----------



## zakazak (25. März 2016)

Also ohne kriechöl/rostlöser und hammer gingen die originalen teile nicht runter..nicht mal mit 15er schlüssel + hebelverlängerung.

Die neuen pedale hatten noch so eine art beilagscheibe/dichtringe dabei. Die hab ich jetzt auch noch draufgegeben und sind somit zwischen kurbel + pedal. Das komische:

Zum lösen der alten pedale musste ich z.b. rechts den shlüssel entgegen dem uhrzeiger drehen. Zum anziehen somit logischerweise mit dem uhrzeiger sinn drehen. Die pfeile für "close" sind allerdings entgegen dem uhrzeiger sinn und das pedal wird so auch abgeschraubt und nicht angeschraubt ?!

Beim anziehen muss man anscheinend auch SEHR viel gefühl verwenden. Im youtube hat sich einer aufs pedal gestellt und entgegen mit dem maulschlüssel gezogen. Ich hab hier nur mit dem imbuss gedreht (der länge nach, also ohne wirklicher hebelwirkung und nur mit zwei finger) und nach dem es fest war gings "blub" und es wurde aufeinmal wieder locker oO.


*Update:*
Es hält, ist super griffig und angenehm für größe 42 und sieht super aus:
http://files.bestmail.ws/Cube/skywalker1.jpg
http://files.bestmail.ws/Cube/skywalker2.jpg

Abgeschraubt wurde die alten pedale in die eine richtung und angeschraubt würden die neuen pedale in die entgegengesetze richtung...auch wenn das mit dem pfeil "close" nicht übereinstimmt :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (25. März 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Also ohne kriechöl/rostlöser und hammer gingen die originalen teile nicht runter..nicht mal mit 15er schlüssel + hebelverlängerung


Hat der Meister wohl das Fett vergessen
Was hattest den da für Pedale
dran...?



zakazak schrieb:


> Die neuen pedale hatten noch so eine art beilagscheibe/dichtringe dabei. Die hab ich jetzt auch noch draufgegeben und sind somit zwischen kurbel + pedal. Das komische:



Diese "Beilagscheibe" ist glaube ich weill der Pedalkörper direkt an die Kurbel kommt. Manche Kurbeln haben ne Vertiefung und dann würde das Pedal die Kurbel berühren wenn es korrekt angezogen ist....



zakazak schrieb:


> Ich hab hier nur mit dem imbuss gedreht (der länge nach, also ohne wirklicher hebelwirkung und nur mit zwei finger) und nach dem es fest war gings "blub" und es wurde aufeinmal wieder locker


Komisch..... Sollte ja eigentlich nicht.....



zakazak schrieb:


> Abgeschraubt wurde die alten pedale in die eine richtung und angeschraubt würden die neuen pedale in die entgegengesetze richtung.


Irgendwie logisch.....  Hette ma gleich drauf kommen können....
Egal....



zakazak schrieb:


> Es hält, ist super griffig und angenehm für größe 42 und sieht super aus:
> http://files.bestmail.ws/Cube/skywalker1.jpg
> http://files.bestmail.ws/Cube/skywalker2.jpg



Is chice...passt.... 
Als nächstes würd ich, wenn du damit wie du sagts " alles fährst", vorne mal den Smart Sam runter schmeissen...  Der taugt ausserhalb der Forststrasse nix!


----------



## zakazak (25. März 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hat der Meister wohl das Fett vergessen
> Was hattest den da für Pedale
> dran...?
> 
> ...



Es waren davor einfach die standart pedale von cube dran. Habe das bike im september gekauft und bis jetzt nichts getauscht.

Ich versteh trotzdem noch immer nicht warum die "close" pfeile in die andere richtung zeigen oO.

Abgerissen/überdreht kann das gewinde auch nicht sein wenn nach einer kurzen runde das pedal noch drauf ist? 

Und ja der reifen ist/war für einige strecken nicht ausreichend...wird getauscht sobald er halbwegs hinüber ist !


----------



## Zerzal (25. März 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Es waren davor einfach die standart pedale von cube dran.


Cube Räder werden in der Regel ohne Pedale geliefert.... 
Vermutlich hat dir dein Händler netzerweise n paar günstige Bärentazenpedale drangepapt...




zakazak schrieb:


> Ich versteh trotzdem noch immer nicht warum die "close" pfeile in die andere richtung zeigen oO.


Ich muss mal ein Pedal abschrauben und es mir selber ansehen.... Möglicherweise hat das auch was mit dem Lager oder der Achse zu tun. 



zakazak schrieb:


> .wird getauscht sobald er halbwegs hinüber ist !


Da kannst lang warten...... Schmeiss ihn runter und behalte ihn für hinten....


----------



## Zerzal (25. März 2016)

Inspiriert durch @zakazak

Hier mal mein Acid 29 aus 2K15 In 21"





Geändert Parts:

Lenker: RF Chester (fliegt demnächst)
Griffe: Ergon GE1 (fliegen demnächst)
XT Bremsen
XT Umwerfer
XT 2 fach Kurbel
Sattel: Ergon SME3
Reifen: Thunder Burt
Pedale: Cube Alu (fliegt demnächst)

Aktuell so 13,1 kg

Ausstehende Änderungen.
XT Shifter
XT Schaltwerk mit kürzerem Käfig und shadow+
XT Kette sobald die aktuelle runter is.
Eventuell Tubeless... Weiss ich noch nicht.

Ausserdem geistert mir die Idee, demnächst mal den Schwalbe Big One oder n Strassen slic aufzuziehen , etwas im Hinterkopf herum...

Einsatzgebiet:

Asphalt bis Schotter
Selten bis max. S1
Familienradeleien.... Mit Hänger....

Für alles andere muss das 160er Stereo herhalten


----------



## zakazak (25. März 2016)

Sieht nice aus  meine neuen griffe muss ich auch noch aufziehen !


----------



## Zerzal (25. März 2016)

Danke...

Ja die Cube Griffe taugen nicht.... Mit denen bin ich damals vom Händler nach Hause gefahren.... War ihre einzige Fahrt.... 

Mit den GE1 bin ich aber irgendwie auch nicht warm....
Werden wohl n paar ODI's werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (26. März 2016)

Bin gerade mit den neuen Pedalen 20 Minuten herum gegurkt (erst schön 15 mins bergauf und dann 5 mins bergab durch den wald).

Pedale Top, Ausdauer Flop...danke Winter 

Dürfte alles halten und passen, der stand & halt ist echt genial...die Vans Ferguson Pro sehen bis jetuz auch noch nicht wirklich mitgenommen/beeindruckt aus.


----------



## acidcuber29 (1. Mai 2016)

Moin, bissel still hier geworden im acid Thread.
Ich fahre ein 2015er acid. Bisher getauscht habe ich die Reifen in vorne Conti xking und hinten Conti Race King. Dann den Sattel in einen von Terry und die Griffe gegen welche von ergon. Das reicht finde ich. Wenn Kette und Kassette hin sind, kommt da xt rauf. Ach ja Pedale hab ich noch andere drauf mit clickies.
Ich hab den 23er Rahmen, weil ich 1,90 gross bin.
Nun habe ich mal ne Frage, bekommt jemand mit seinem acid vernünftig nen manual hin? Ich stell mich echt schwer damit an, eventuell hätte ich doch den 21er Rahmen nehmen sollen?


----------



## Zerzal (1. Mai 2016)

Ciao.... 
23" du musst ja ne Wahnsinns Schritlänge haben....
Fahre bei 1.85 und SL um die 93 ein 21" und würde nicht grösser wollen....  

Manual müsst ich mal versuchen, fahre damit kaum im Gelände,  da des Acid für mich mein Trainingsrad ist. Wheelie geht aber ganz gut
Manual ist aber auch beim Stereo nicht meine Disziplin....  

Bei der Grösse des Rahmen hast du den Sattel ganz versenkt?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (1. Mai 2016)

Geht mit meinem 18Zoll acid Problemlos ;-)


----------



## acidcuber29 (1. Mai 2016)

Naja Schrittlänge 92, da wär auch ein 21er gegangen, hatte vorm halben Jahr noch nicht geahnt, dass es noch geilere Dinge gibt als mit highspeed über die waldautobahn zu rasen :-/
Sattelstütze ist zum geradeaus fahren halb versenkt bei mir. Also wheelie und endo geht super, nur manual bekomm ich mit dem riesenrahmen noch nicht hin.
Ansonsten ist der 23er Rahmen super, halt ein monstertruck das teil.
Werd demnächst mal nen kürzeren Vorbau und einen etwas höheren Lenker versuchen, vielleicht klappt das dann.


----------



## acidcuber29 (1. Mai 2016)

Hier ist das teil in 23er Ausmaß, ist ein älteres Bild, Sattel ist jetzt ein anderer, griffe auch und die speichenreflektoren habe ich getauscht gegen die sticks


----------



## Zerzal (1. Mai 2016)

Wenn du die Remote der Manitou auf die Linke Lenkerseite machst, kannst die hässliche look out Leitung auf ein "optisch ansehnliches" maß kürzen....


----------



## acidcuber29 (1. Mai 2016)

Ja das ist einen Versuch wert, danke für den Tipp. Hatte schon nach den Knöpfen für den Rückbau auf Bedienung an der Gabel gegoogelt, sind aber leider ausverkauft.


----------



## Zerzal (1. Mai 2016)

Geht gut, hab ich auch gemacht. Schau n paar post's weiter oben. 
Is n Bild von meinem Bike. 

Falls das an der Gabel möglich ist, und du doch noch was findest, ich nehm auch einen


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (20. Juni 2016)

Abend zusammen,

Würde mir demnächst mal gerne n neuen lauftadsatz für mein acid holen. Hat da einer eine gute Alternative zu den schrott shimano m 475 naben? Naben sollen gut gedichtet sein, und lrs stabil und steif.
Wie sind die im langzeittest?:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...TS-X-26-Zoll-Disc-6-Loch-Mod-2016--33834.html
Danke schonma...
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (4. Juli 2016)

Werde für Freundin und mich neue Reifen besorgen müssen (ihre sind altersbedingt hinüber und mit meinen standard reifen bin ich irgendwie nicht sooo zufrieden im wald).

Was könnt ihr denn empfehlen?
Wir fahren sowohl im wald (erde, matsch, blätter, stock & stein) also auch auf asphalt (z.B. manchmal in die arbeit) und auch schotter. Laut der http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ ist bis S2 alles dabei.

Danke !


----------



## Zerzal (4. Juli 2016)

Es ist immer ein Kompromiss zwischen Grip / Vortirieb und Rollwiderstand / Gewicht,
Und des eigenen könnens.

Ich zb. fahre aktuell den Thunder Burt vorn/hinten. Hauptsächlich auf Asphalt aber auch mal bis s1 oder so. Werde aber wohl vorne mal was anderes fürn Sommer aufziehen. Eventuell nen Nobi.

Fährst du jetzt den Smart Sam?

Würde dir jedenfalls zu einer Kombie aus zwei verschiedenen Reifen Raten.

Fang mit nichts zu Grobem an. Magic Mary auf einem mehr besseren Freizeitrad ist in meinen Augen völliger Quatsch.
Damit kastrierst du dich selber.  das macht höchstens an einem FR HT sinn.

Eventuel testest du mal nen Nobby Nic vorn (in Trailstar und SnakeSkin) und nen Rocket Ron / Racing Ralph hinten. ( in Pacestar und SnakeSkin)?
Das sollte gut rollen und hat hohe Pannenschutz.



Wenn du mehr Performenc rausholen willst, denke zusätzlich lieber über Tubeless nach. Damit steigerst du Pannensicherheit sowie Grip und senkst Rollwiderstand und Gewicht.  Nirgends am Bike ist Gewichtsreduktion so effektiv wir an der sich rotierenden Masse.


----------



## Denyodp (4. Juli 2016)

Hi!

Vielleicht hilft dir auch "mein" Thread weiter. Ich habe mal eine Kaufberatung angefragt und ich finde in dem Thread wurde ganz ordentlich diskutiert und es wurden gute Reifenkombis genannt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bitte-um-kaufberatung-neue-reifen-fuer-mein-cube-acid-29.763805/


----------



## zakazak (4. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Es ist immer ein Kompromiss zwischen Grip / Vortirieb und Rollwiderstand
> / Gewicht,
> Und des eigenen könnens.
> 
> ...



Yup habe momentan den Smart Sam oben.

Ein Kombi aus zwei verschiedenen Reifen -> Gerne.

Tubeless: Auch gerne.. ich dachte sogar das meine jetztigen Reifen bereits tubeless sind?
Gibt es da bei der Montage irgendeetwas zu beachten?

Cube Acid 27.5" 2015.

Für mich sieht momentan der "Specialized Fast Trak Control 2Bliss Ready" auch gut aus. Der wäre auch recht leicht + tubeless möglich.



Denyodp schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Vielleicht hilft dir auch "mein" Thread weiter. Ich habe mal eine Kaufberatung angefragt und ich finde in dem Thread wurde ganz ordentlich diskutiert und es wurden gute Reifenkombis genannt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bitte-um-kaufberatung-neue-reifen-fuer-mein-cube-acid-29.763805/



Danke ! Werde mich durchlesen 

@edit: Wie wäre es mit einem Ground Control vorne und einem Fast Track Control hinten?
@*Denyodp*
Bist du mit den beiden Fast Track Control vorne + hinten zufrieden? 
Hast du den Reifen in einer breiteren/schmaleren version als den smart sam genommen?


----------



## Denyodp (4. Juli 2016)

@zakazak 
Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe die Reifen noch gar nicht bestellt. Bin in der ersten Jahreshälfte sehr fixiert auf mein Marathontraining, also laufen nicht biken, gewesen. Ich würde den FastTrak in in2,2" nehmen und tubelesse montieren. Und evtl. im Winter vorne einen Ground Control. Aber das wäre für mich wohl schon overkill bzw. für das was ich fahre.


----------



## zakazak (4. Juli 2016)

Denyodp schrieb:


> @zakazak
> Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe die Reifen noch gar nicht bestellt. Bin in der ersten Jahreshälfte sehr fixiert auf mein Marathontraining, also laufen nicht biken, gewesen. Ich würde den FastTrak in in2,2" nehmen und tubelesse montieren. Und evtl. im Winter vorne einen Ground Control. Aber das wäre für mich wohl schon overkill bzw. für das was ich fahre.



Der GC vorne als overkill... Echt? Dachte für wald, laub, stock,stein usw ist der GC genau dad richtige?


----------



## Denyodp (4. Juli 2016)

Ist schlicht die Frage was du fährst. Das musst du für dich einschätzen. Wie oben ja schon steht, es ist immer der Kompromiss aus möglichst viel Grip aber auch möglichst wenig Rollwiederstand. Und das dann bei möglichst gutem Pannenschutz. Und um da den passenden Kompromiss zu finden sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach ziemlich genau überlegen welche Strecken man fährt. Und bei welchen Bodenverhältnissen. Bei ist es nie über S1 und meistens eher flach. Kann bei dir natürlich komplett anders sein.


----------



## zakazak (4. Juli 2016)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Ist schlicht die Frage was du fährst. Das musst du für dich einschätzen. Wie oben ja schon steht, es ist immer der Kompromiss aus möglichst viel Grip aber auch möglichst wenig Rollwiederstand. Und das dann bei möglichst gutem Pannenschutz. Und um da den passenden Kompromiss zu finden sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach ziemlich genau überlegen welche Strecken man fährt. Und bei welchen Bodenverhältnissen. Bei ist es nie über S1 und meistens eher flach. Kann bei dir natürlich komplett anders sein.



Da hast du recht, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher wie sehr man den FastTrack belasten kann und ab wann man den GroundControl benötigt.

Und ob der GroundControl gegenüber them FastTrack gravierende Nachteile hatte aif z.B. Asphalt oder Schotter?


----------



## Zerzal (4. Juli 2016)

Wie kann man sich nur spezi Reifen an ein Cube knallen....


Ich würde bei Schwalbe, Conti oder Maxxis kaufen. Mit prio Schwalbe. Hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Verschleiss ist mir so was von.... 

Man macht sich gerne mal zu derbes gereife an's Rad 
Am besten hilft fahren und ausprobieren. Allesandere ist Theoretisches Gelaber über etwas doch sehr subjektives.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (4. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich nur spezi Reifen an ein Cube knallen....
> 
> 
> Ich würde bei Schwalbe, Conti oder Maxxis kaufen. Mit prio Schwalbe. Hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Verschleiss ist mir so was von....
> ...



Naja will jetzt nicht um 70€ reifen bestellen die ich dann erst in die tonne schmeißen kann 

Und ja..speci reifen auf einem cube ist bisschen komisch..aber anscheinend dürften die GC + FT echt gut sein. Und leichter als die schwalbe sind sie auch noch


----------



## Zerzal (4. Juli 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Naja will jetzt nicht um 70€ reifen bestellen die ich dann erst in die tonne schmeißen kann


also mit denen von mir genannten, topst du den SmartSam mit Sicherheit um ein vielfaches... Von daher sollest du keine Angst haben... kann aber deine bedenken verstehen. Allerdings ist MTB Sport nunmal Verschleißsport... je doller desto Teurer 




zakazak schrieb:


> Und ja..speci reifen auf einem cube ist bisschen komisch..aber anscheinend dürften die GC + FT echt gut sein


Stimmt... und wenn der reifen gut ist sollte das ja egal sein... ich habs auch mehr Ironisch gemeint... Also nicht falsch verstehen...



zakazak schrieb:


> Und leichter als die schwalbe sind sie auch noch


leichter ist aber mit Vorsicht zu begutachten... leichter kann auch Pannenanfälliger bedeuten...


----------



## zakazak (4. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> also mit denen von mir genannten, topst du den SmartSam mit Sicherheit um ein vielfaches... Von daher sollest du keine Angst haben... kann aber deine bedenken verstehen. Allerdings ist MTB Sport nunmal Verschleißsport... je doller desto Teurer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir auch recht 

Ich glaube ich habe mich auf die specis festgelegt (auch wenns auf ein cube kommen ;P).

Aber ob vorne GC oder FT..da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher :S


----------



## Zerzal (4. Juli 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Aber ob vorne GC oder FT..da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher :S


Hab von den Spezis keine Ahnung. Was is n GC FC genau?


----------



## zakazak (4. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hab von den Spezis keine Ahnung. Was is n GC FC genau?



GC = Ground Control
FT = Fast Trak

Also zwei verschieden Reifen von denen es dann jeweila noch verschiedene ausführungen gibt (extra leicht, verstärkte seiten, komplett verstärkt, extra pannenschutz, blala).

Der Fast Trak Control (Control= die version mit verstärkten seiten) kommt aufjedenfall hinten drauf. Aber ob vorne GC oder FT kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich weis eben nicht wo die grenzen vom FT sind und wann man den GC benötigt bzw. ob der GC dann auf asphalt/schotter deutlich schlechter/langsamer ist als der FT.


----------



## Denyodp (4. Juli 2016)

Speci Fast Trak. Typischer Cross Country Reifen.
https://specialized.com/de/de/components/fast-trak-control-2bliss-ready/105946

Speci Ground Control. Eher Richtung Nobby Nic.
https://specialized.com/de/de/components/ground-control-2bliss-ready/105887


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (4. Juli 2016)

Denke es ist Hersteller unabhängig.
Aber in der Regel würde ich immer Hinten eine leicht rollende, mit möglichst geringem Widerstand wählen.  Natürlich immer dem Untergrund passend.
Und Vorne eine Mischung mit mehr Grip und seitenhalt. 

Pannensicherheit immer dem Einsatz angepasst.

Der FC vorne? Ich weiss ned. Schaut nach Smart Sam Liga aus


----------



## zakazak (4. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Denke es ist Hersteller unabhängig.
> Aber in der Regel würde ich immer Hinten eine leicht rollende, mit möglichst geringem Widerstand wählen.  Natürlich immer dem Untergrund passend.
> Und Vorne eine Mischung mit mehr Grip und seitenhalt.
> 
> ...



Weiß ned..laut den reviews der neue (seit 2012) GC + FT sehr empfehelnswert und auch ein deutlich upgrade gegenüber dem smart sam.


----------



## Zerzal (4. Juli 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Weiß ned..laut den reviews der neue (seit 2012) GC + FT sehr empfehelnswert und auch ein deutlich upgrade gegenüber dem smart sam


Gut möglich. Und auf dem Hinterrad bestimmt so. Wie gesagt Speci radel...

Meinte den FC auf dem Vorderrad...


----------



## zakazak (4. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Gut möglich. Und auf dem Hinterrad bestimmt so. Wie gesagt Speci radel...
> 
> Meinte den FC auf dem Vorderrad...



Ah also denkst du auch eher den GC vorne. Und den FT hinten. Mit FC kenn ich mir jetzt gar ned aus  FC,GC,FT?  PC, LTE, PSP, Xbox One...?


----------



## Zerzal (4. Juli 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Ah also denkst du auch eher den GC vorne. Und den FT hinten. Mit FC kenn ich mir jetzt gar ned aus  FC,GC,FT?  PC, LTE, PSP, Xbox One...?


ARD,ZDF,OVP,XTC...??? Genau ps4


Also wenn der GC der etas Schwerere ist von der Ausführung, weichere Gummimischung, mehr Grip und so, ja. Wie gesagt speci

An meinem Fully zb. Fahre ich vorne Magic Mary in Trailstar aber hinten N Hans Dampf in Pacestar. Umgekehrt wäre ja mehr als doof. Verstehst du was ich sagen will? Bin hald n Vogel Kind


----------



## zakazak (4. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> ARD,ZDF,OVP,XTC...??? Genau ps4
> 
> 
> Also wenn der GC der etas Schwerere ist von der Ausführung, weichere Gummimischung, mehr Grip und so, ja. Wie gesagt speci
> ...



Ja ist klar 

Und jetzt bin ich doch bei dem punkt:

Nobby Nic + Rocket Ron
oder
Ground Control + Fast Trak 

Oh man.. -.-
Ich grübel auch deswegen so viel weils dann auch die selbe bereifung bei meiner freundin wird...also das MUSS passen ;D


----------



## Zerzal (4. Juli 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Nobby Nic + Rocket Ron
> oder
> Ground Control + Fast Trak



Wirf ne Münze....  wobei ih die Vogel kombie klar bevorzuge. Die sollte auch Tubeless dann funktionieren. Brauchst nur noch Tubelessvand und n Ventiel. Milch natürlich. 
Bei Speci hab och keine ahnung wie gut das geht. 

Nimm einfach einen. Du fährst die ja nicht ewig. Hinten schon mal gar nicht. Da hab ich 2-3 Satz reifen im Jahr 



zakazak schrieb:


> Oh man.. -.-
> Ich grübel auch deswegen so viel weils dann auch die selbe bereifung bei meiner freundin wird...also das MUSS passen ;D



Naja. Daran würd ich es nicht fest machen. Das is blöd sinn. Ich stelle mir gerade vor ich würd meiner Lady meine Bereifung ans Rad bauen die würde mich nach 100hm Uphill schlagen 

Jeder braucht den passenden Reifen an seinem Rad. Aber Nobi / Ron ist ziemlich multifunktionell.


----------



## zakazak (5. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wirf ne Münze....  wobei ih die Vogel kombie klar bevorzuge. Die sollte auch Tubeless dann funktionieren. Brauchst nur noch Tubelessvand und n Ventiel. Milch natürlich.
> Bei Speci hab och keine ahnung wie gut das geht.
> 
> Nimm einfach einen. Du fährst die ja nicht ewig. Hinten schon mal gar nicht. Da hab ich 2-3 Satz reifen im Jahr
> ...



Habe das ganze jetzt auch noch mit dem Gewichten erweitert:

Nobby Nic SnakeSkin TrailStar (720g) + Rocket Ron SnakeSkin PaceStar (570g)
Nobby Nic SnakeSkin TrailStar (720g) + Nobby Nic SnakeSkin PaceStar (670g)
Ground Control 2Bliss Ready (675g) + Fast Track Control 2Bliss Ready (600g)

Damit wäre die Specialized Kombi um 15gramm leichter... hilft mir jetzt auch nicht wirklich weiter 

Folgende Kombi wäre ebenfalls interessant (wird bei den Cube Stereo verwendet):
Nobby Nic SnakeSkin TrailStar (720g) + Nobby Nic SnakeSkin PaceStar (670g)

Allerdings ist das dann um 115g schwerer als die specialized variante.

Und noch eine frage: Egal wie ich mich nun entscheide, es wird tubeless.. was benötige ich dann? Neue ventile und ein felgenband?


----------



## Zerzal (5. Juli 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Und noch eine frage: Egal wie ich mich nun entscheide, es wird tubeless.. was benötige ich dann? Neue ventile und ein felgenband?


Tubelessventil zb. Von NoTubes

Tubelessfelgenband gibt es ebenfalls von NoTubes

Tubeless Dichtmittel ( Milch ) gibts auch von NoTubes 

Von vorteil wäre eine Tubeless Felge. Es sollte aber auch mit der Acid Felge funktionieren. Das muss man ausprobieren. 

Meine Felgen sind auch ned offizielle Tubeless, aber es funktioniert bis jetzt eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## zakazak (6. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Tubelessventil zb. Von NoTubes
> 
> Tubelessfelgenband gibt es ebenfalls von NoTubes
> 
> ...



Muss ich mir bei den Felgen auf anderes Bikes irgendwelche gedanken zur Tubeless montage machen?
Das Bike meiner Freundin ist ein Bianchi DOSS 6500... dort würde ich auch gerne das selbe tubeless setup drauf hauen.

@edit: falls es mit tubeless nicht passt kann ich immer noch auf schlauch umrüsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Das Bike meiner Freundin ist ein Bianchi DOSS 6500... dort würde ich auch gerne das selbe tubeless setup drauf hauen.


Keine Ahnung. Das Bike ist wohl schon etwas älter....? Entscheidend sind nur die Felgen.

Mach es lieber erst mal an dem Acid und teste wie es ist.

Danach kannst du es immor noch machen.

Tubeless ist auch pflege intensieve. Alle 5-7Monate ungefähr, muss die Milch erneuert werden.
Schlauch musst trotzdem mitnehmen. Mann weiss nie




zakazak schrieb:


> @edit: falls es mit tubeless nicht passt kann ich immer noch auf schlauch umrüsten


Jop.....  Kein Problem. Auch unterwegs wenn alle Stricke reissen. 

Ps. Da du keine richtigen Tubeless Felgen hast, empfehle ich dir das Tubelessventil von Milkit. Diese kostet zwar mehr, hat aber den Vorteil das du die Mich mit einer Sprize in den Reifen füllen kannst ohne die Luft Komplet ab zu lassen.

Das hat den Vorteil das du die Reifen erstmal OHNE Milch aufzihen kannst und aufpumpen. Am besten mit Kompressor.( Notfalls Tanke) Ohne wirst es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht schaffen. Das ist ohne Milch im Reifen viel einfacher und Sauerei freundlicher.

Danach lässt du etwas Luft raus wieder (ca.auf0,5-0,8 bar) und füllst die Milch durch die Ventielhüllse ein.

So kannst du die Felgen Reifen kombi beim aufpumpen drehen und wenden wie du magst bis Reifen und Felge richtig sitzen, ohne auf die Milch zu achten.

Das ist fürs Anfänger und den Ersten selbst Umbau sehr viel einfacher...  Hab die auch genommen. Tip top. Kann nicht meckern.


----------



## zakazak (6. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Das Bike ist wohl schon etwas älter....? Entscheidend sind nur die Felgen.
> 
> Mach es lieber erst mal an dem Acid und teste wie es ist.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die tipps !

Das mit Milch nachfüllen ist kein Problem, nur einen schlauch mitnehmen zu müssen aus angst bei der tour probleme zu kriegen? oO
Ist den tubeless es so unzuverlässlich ?


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Ist den tubeless es so unzuverlässlich ?


Nein gar nicht. 

Aber es gibt umstände da hilft Tubeless aich nocht und dann stehste da, in der Pampa fernab von nem Shop und hast keinen Schlauch...

Hab meinen noch nie gebraucht seit ich Tubeless unterwegs bin.

Am HT mit schlauch und vorher auch am Fully brauche / brauchte ich regelmässig mal nen Pitstop im Wald


----------



## zakazak (6. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nein gar nicht.
> 
> Aber es gibt umstände da hilft Tubeless aich nocht und dann stehste da, in der Pampa fernab von nem Shop und hast keinen Schlauch...
> 
> ...



Okay sehr fein.

Ich werde jetzt mal für das Bianchi die Reifen bestellen und mit tubeless probieren. 
Eine Frage habe ich dazu noch: 

Die Serienreifen beim Bianchi sind 26+2,0. Von den Specialized Ground Control (der vordere Reifen) gibt es 21 und 1,9 als auswahl. Was wäre hier besser? 
Hinten kommt der FastTrack mit 2,0 drauf.


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Die Serienreifen beim Bianchi sind 26+2,0. Von den Specialized Ground Control (der vordere Reifen) gibt es 21 und 1,9 als auswahl. Was wäre hier besser?
> Hinten kommt der FastTrack mit 2,0 drauf.


Falls du 2,1 meinst gibt sich das vermutlich die Hand? 
Kann dir das ned sagen fahre selber nur breiter. 

Aber nochmals. Mach es erst am Acid. 
Kann sein das die Felgen des Ladybikes alles andere als Tubeless optimal sind. Dann haste nur Sauerei und keinen Spass


Ausserdem. Tubeless lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nur wenn man Regelmässig richtige Touren fährt, also nicht nur zum Bäcker .Regelmässig 1-2 mal die Woche, würd ich jetzt mal sagen


----------



## zakazak (6. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Falls du 2,1 meinst gibt sich das vermutlich die Hand?
> Kann dir das ned sagen fahre selber nur breiter.
> 
> Aber nochmals. Mach es erst am Acid.
> ...



Also ich bin 1-2 die woche unterwegs, sie dann meistens mit.. dazu dreht sie halt auch jeden tag ihr runden (fitness center, kleingikeiten einkaufen usw).

Falls ich ich mir ein Schlauchsystem entschiede: Muss mann da auch acht geben welchen schlauch? Gibt es da ebenfalls unterschiede wie beim reifen?

Sehe gerde das so ein kompletter umbau (ventil, milch, felgenband,..) gar nicht mal billig ist 

@edit: eigtl. kan nich da ja auch fürs erste den alten schlauch weiter verwenden ?


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Sehe gerde das so ein kompletter umbau (ventil, milch, felgenband,..) gar nicht mal billig ist


Sag ich ja... deshalb erst am Acid testen.
Dafür sind dann Dornen die Löcher machen, Nägel oder so passe. Merkste ned mal mehr. Durchschläge die den Schlauch killen gehören der Vergangenheit an.




zakazak schrieb:


> @edit: eigtl. kan nich da ja auch fürs erste den alten schlauch weiter verwenden


Jo kannst du. Wie jeden anderen schlauch.

Wenn es Ultra leicht sein sol, EVO Tube von Schwalbe.


----------



## zakazak (6. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sag ich ja... deshalb erst am Acid testen.
> Dafür sind dann Dornen die Löcher machen, Nägel oder so passe. Merkste ned mal mehr. Durchschläge die den Schlauch killen gehören der Vergangenheit an.
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar, ich denke mir außerdem:
Ich fahre seit ich 12 Jahre alt bin mit MTBs.. damals sogar mit wöchentlich 4 stunden training (in einer gruppe mit ehemaligen vize staatsmeister oder so). Damals alles runter und raufgefahren was nur ging... und ich hatte eigtl. nur einmal einen platten und das weil der reifen und der schlauch durchs ewige "schleifen" mit der hinterradbremse durchgewetzt war.

Also wird der schlauch wohl doch etwas aushalten.

Und zum thema gewichtsersparnis: die dichtmilch wiegt ja immerhin auch etwas.. so viel wird der gewichtsunterschied dann auch nicht sein  50g pro reifen?

Sind die Schläuche dann auch "schwächer" wenn man die leichtere version nimmt? Bei schwalbe steht das z.b. xxxlight genauso gut hält wie die standard version aber trotzdem leichter ist?

DANKE nochmals !


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2016)

Kein Thema....



zakazak schrieb:


> Also wird der schlauch wohl doch etwas aushalten


 Also ich habe paar Schläuche gekillt letzten Sommer, vor dem Tubeless umbau. Aber am HT fährst vermutlich ned so wild.
Hab an meinem noch Schläuche drin. Allerdings aus faulheit



zakazak schrieb:


> so viel wird der gewichtsunterschied dann auch nicht sein  50g pro reifen?


Je nach verwendetem Schlauch.... Bei mir waren es ca 300g insgesamt die ich abgespeckt habe.

Aber es geht ja nicht nur ums Gewicht.

Fahr mal mit Schlauch über nen Nagel... 
Am Acid eventuell ned so relevant, aber am Enduro ist es vorteilhaft mit weniger Luftdruck fahren zu können. Je nach Einsatzgebiet, Fahrstil und Körpergewicht. Kann man da recht tief runter...

Ausserdem, hatte ich seit dem Umbau niieeee wieder ne Reifen Panne auf'm Trail....



zakazak schrieb:


> Sind die Schläuche dann auch "schwächer" wenn man die leichtere version nimmt? Bei schwalbe steht das z.b. xxxlight genauso gut hält wie die standard version aber trotzdem leichter ist?


Habe ich mich ned mit befasst... Hatte immer die Normalen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (6. Juli 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Kein Thema....
> 
> 
> Also ich habe paar Schläuche gekillt letzten Sommer, vor dem Tubeless umbau. Aber am HT fährst vermutlich ned so wild.
> ...



Dann nochmals vielen dank !

Ich werde mich noch bisschen über die Schläuche schlau machen und heute abend bestellen.

Beim Bianchi wird es jetzt mal die Kombi mit vorne Specialized Ground Control und hinten Specialized Fast Trak Control.

Das werden wir mal bisschen testen und dann werde ich mich noch entscheiden ob die selbe Kombi auf mein Acid kommt oder doch lieber Nobby Nic SnakeSkin TrailStar (vorne) + Rocket Ron SnakeSkin PaceStar (hinten) Kombi (welche immerhin nur 15g schwerer wäre.. und ob der reifen sich schneller abnützt oder nicht ist mir jetzt auch mal egal.. rollwiderstand + grip sollte dann hoffentlich gleichgut sein).


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2016)

zakazak schrieb:


> Dann nochmals vielen dank !
> 
> Ich werde mich noch bisschen über die Schläuche schlau machen und heute abend bestellen.
> 
> ...


Immer noch kein Thema

Mach das!

Kannst ja direkt eines so, das andere so rum machen und dann hast den direkten vergleich für alle deine Bereiche. Dann kanst schlimmstenfalls immer noch wechseln, oder weisst für den nexten Reifenkauf bescheid  

Viel spass bein Schrauben und beim Trails rocken


----------



## zakazak (10. Juli 2016)

Nvm...


----------



## zakazak (26. Juli 2016)

So.. ich habe nun beide Reifen Kombis vor mir liegen und kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden:

Specialized Ground Control 2,3" (Control): 691g
Specialized FastTrak 2,2" (Control): 582g
Schwalbe Nobby Nic SnakeSkin Trailstar 2,35": 702g
Schwalbe RocketRon SnakeSkin PaceStar 2,25": 672g
Specialized 1273g vs Schwalbe 1374g... 101g unterschied, ob man darüber überhaupt nachdenken sollte?

Bei den Schwalbe macht mir die Seitenwand einen kräftigeren Eindruck.

Das Profil macht mir bei den Schwalbe einen eher aggressiveren Eindruck, also mehr fürs Gelände. Aber vielleicht fast schon zu viel für mich?
Andererseits macht der FastTrack vom Profil her irgendwie den selben eindruck wie mein SmartSam, der lächerlich im Gelände ist?
Vorne finde ich das Profil eher gleich (bei NobbyNic + GroundControl)?

Hier mal ein paar Fotos der Kombis vorne/hinten im Vergleich (NobbyNic vs GroundControl bzw. RocketRon vs FastTrak):



















bzw. als Links in groß:
http://files.bestmail.ws/Cube/reifen/

In letzter Zeit bestehen meine Ausfahrten mehr und mehr aus Schotter bzw. Asphalt.. so wie gestern z.B. eine Stunde lang am Schotterweg rundengedreht bis die Puste aus war.
Am Wochenende soll es eine Ausfahrt mit Bekannten werden (also eher nur Asphalt).
Andererseits liebe ich es quer begrab im Wald zu fahren, technisch schwierige Stellen zu meistern und will mich auch mal auf den "Downhill" Strecken bei mir in der Nähe blicken lassen. Das ist es eigtl. was mir am meisten Spaß macht, und dann will ich nicht aufgrund des Reifens das nachsehen haben? Meine SmartSam habe ich im Gelände jedenfalls schon ein paar mal an das Limit gebracht.

Eigtl. dachte ich mir "wenn beide Reifenkombis angekommen sind werde ich einfach die leichtere Kombi nehmen". Aber ob 100g wirklich genug ist um so eine Entscheidung einfach fällen zu können? Anderer seits sind 100g für einen Reifen auch nicht wenig.

Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand einen Senf dazu geben und mich letztendlich dazu bringen mir die richtige Kombi auszusuchen. Bis zum Wochenende sollen aufjedenfall die neuen Reifen drauf sein 

Danke und LG, von jemanden der sich wahrscheinlich viel zu viele Gedanken macht !


----------



## zakazak (31. Juli 2016)

So, die Schwalbe Kombi ist drauf. 2bar luft drinnen (sollte bei 66kg körpergewicht passen?)...mal testen.

@edit: Musste meinen Post korrigieren.

Das bike ist jetzt schwerer als vorher.. um ca. 300g-400g laut Waage. Dürfte an dem Schlauch liegen. Die beiden alten Schläuche waren Schwalbe 19A mit AV (jeweils ca. 130g gewicht). Die neuen sind Schwalbe 21 mit AV und jeweils 205g.

Jetzt bin ich doch tatsächlich am überlegen das ganze wieder zu demontieren und die alten Schläuche mit insgesamt 140g weniger zu montieren  Woher die restlichen 160g-260g kommen verstehe ich nicht. Vorallem weil die neue Reifenkombi leichter sein sollte als die alte oO.


----------



## zakazak (20. November 2016)

Kleines update zu meiner erfahrung bisher mit der kombi nobby nic / rocket ron:

Deutlich besser als die smart sams. Wo der smart sam bei feuchten laub schon am ende ist, da fängt die nn/rn kombi erst an. Bin in den letzten zwei wochen sowohl auf single trails mit schnee als auch auf sehr feuchten single trails mit erde/wurzeln/ästen/tannen/laub etc unterwegs gewesen und das vertrauen in den reifen wächst und wächst. Hervorragender grip, leichtes abrollen und insgesamt sehr zu empfehlen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (22. November 2016)

Du kannst auch mal weniger Druck probieren. Bist ja nicht sehr schwer und krasse Leichtbaureifen sind es nicht. 
Vorne beim NN ruhig mal 1.5 Bar


----------



## Zerzal (22. November 2016)

Thiel schrieb:


> Vorne beim NN ruhig mal 1.5 Bar


Mutig.....


----------



## zakazak (22. November 2016)

Puh.. 1,5bar kommt mir auch recht wenig vor. 

Ich hab seit damals den Luftdruck nicht mehr nach kontrolliert also kA wie viel da jetzt drinnen ist. Ich mach das eher nach gefühl und sichtkontrolle


----------



## Thiel (22. November 2016)

Ihr seid einfach nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand, was möglich ist. Ich kenne einige Leute, die Pumpen stumpf 3-4 Bar rein, weil man das von früher eben so gewohnt ist.


----------



## Denyodp (22. November 2016)

Die Smart Sam´s fahre ich Hinten mit 2,0 und Vorne mit 1,8. Bei nackigen 75KG. Also warum nicht noch etwas runter wenn man ein Leichtgewicht ist. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an was und wo man fährt.


----------



## Zerzal (22. November 2016)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ihr seid einfach nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand, was möglich ist



Quatsch.... fahre MM und HD am Enduro auch mal mit unter 1.8bar. Je nach strecke. Aber ohne schlauch.... mit hast nur Durchschläge....  

Aber am HT mit der Geometrie, sind 2 bar n guter Kompromiss...


----------



## Scotti Jot (28. November 2016)

Moin 
will die Reifendiskussion nicht stören, quäle mich aber schon länger mit nem anderen Thema. 
Ich habe ein 2008er Cube Acid und einiges dran geändert. Ich würde gern einen anderen Rahmen fahren, aber aktuelle Komponenten beibehalten. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand eine Geheimtipp hat. Hauptroblem bei der Suche ist eigentlich nur, dass ich gern 1 1/8" straight beibehalten würde, weil eine 1 1/8" Gabel in nem Tapered Steuerrohr meiner Meinung nach doof aussieht und dass ich keine Steckachse, sondern Schnellspanner Laufräder in 26" habe - sprich alles was aktuell so an Rahmen gebaut wird fällt raus. 

Mein Profil: 
Körpergröße: 183cm
Schrittlänge: 83cm 
Einsatzgebiet ist eher CC. 

Aktuelle Komponenten: 
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba RL 100 1 1/8" 
Laufräder: Irgendwelche Felgen mit XT Naben und Schnellspannern, 26"
Bremsen: SLX vorn, Formula R1 hinten. 
Schaltgruppe: Aktuell Shimano 3x9 - würde aber auf 2x10 umbauen wollen. 
Sattelstütze: 31,6mm, würde ich aber tauschen falls nötig


----------



## Zerzal (28. November 2016)

Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Moin
> will die Reifendiskussion nicht stören, quäle mich aber schon länger mit nem anderen Thema.
> Ich habe ein 2008er Cube Acid und einiges dran geändert. Ich würde gern einen anderen Rahmen fahren, aber aktuelle Komponenten beibehalten.
> Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand eine Geheimtipp hat. Hauptroblem bei der Suche ist eigentlich nur, dass ich gern 1 1/8" straight beibehalten würde, weil eine 1 1/8" Gabel in nem Tapered Steuerrohr meiner Meinung nach doof aussieht und dass ich keine Steckachse, sondern Schnellspanner Laufräder in 26" habe - sprich alles was aktuell so an Rahmen gebaut wird fällt raus.
> ...




Das mit der Gabel müsste mit passendem Steuersatz kein Problem sein. Wie das Optisch wirkt...... Keine Ahnung 

26" LRS mit 5mm Schnellspanner behalten, finde ich einen grossen Kompromiss der dich doch nur einschränkt... 

Lieber nen neue LRS in 27,5" würde die Auswahl sehr erweitern....


Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Felgen mit XT Naben und Schnellspannern,


Sind vermutlich mit wenig Geld bereits upgegraded....... 

Ein XT LRS kostet nicht die welt. 
Mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen rein schauen. Oder auch mal bei actionsports.de da kann man was basteln lassen...


Würde die Bremsen angleichen auf mindestens 2x SLX oder XT...

Für den Umbau auf 2x10 müsste man mal schauen ob der Shifter umschaltbar ist. Sonst is das in meinen Augen gebastel und die Kette hauts dir wenn du dich verschaltest eventuell runter.... 
Bei der Kurbel müsste man schauen ob möglich ist ne 2 fach draus zu bauen. Möglicherweise. 

Neues Schaltwerk brauchst du sowieso... also auch Shifter.  Kette vermutlich auch. 

Bei der Gelegenheit vermutlich auch den vorderen Zug tauschen? 

Eventuell wäre es sinvoll über eine Kompletgruppe nach zu denken.... 

Alles Punkte bei denen ich mir ganz genau überlegen würde ob eine Neuanschaffung nicht die unkompliziertere und stimmigere Lösung wäre....


----------



## zakazak (11. Dezember 2016)

Hat hier zufällig jemand erfahrung mit einem breiteren lenker für das cube acid (2015) ?

Ich hoffte damit etwas sicherer und besser bei single trails zu sein ohne dabei große nachteile bei touren/bergauf zu haben?


----------



## Zerzal (11. Dezember 2016)

Hab nen 740er dran geht gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (11. Dezember 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hab nen 740er dran geht gut....



Serie ist ein Trail Bar Riser 680mm drauf. Also sollte es wohl weiterhin ein "Riser" sein. Wie viel "mm" wäre denn hier für zu empfehlen ? Sehe gerade das es da einen haufen unterschiede gibt 

z.B. 31.8x740 mit 10mm Rise und 8Grad Biegung :S

Danke !


----------



## Zerzal (11. Dezember 2016)

lustig, an meinem 2015er ist ne 700 original verbaut 

Reis und Biegung musst du wissen was dir wohl ist...


----------



## zakazak (11. Dezember 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> lustig, an meinem 2015er ist ne 700 original verbaut
> 
> Reis und Biegung musst du wissen was dir wohl ist...



Öhm ich müsste mal nachschauen aber laut der ausstattungs.pdf die ich mir damals abgespeichert habe, sollte es ein 680mm sein.

Hmm naja was hat denn der originale für einen rise und biegung? Ich weiß echt nicht was für einen unterschied es machen würde. Kann mich nur am originalen orientieren


----------



## Zerzal (11. Dezember 2016)

Rise = der Lenker kommt am ende Höher.... Da Oben wenig unten viel Rise
Upsweep Wie schief der wird
Backsweep wie weit er zu dir geknickt wird....


zakazak schrieb:


> Öhm ich müsste mal nachschauen aber laut der ausstattungs.pdf die ich mir damals abgespeichert habe, sollte es ein 680mm sein.


PS. kann sein das es am 29er anders ist


----------



## zakazak (11. Dezember 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Rise = der Lenker kommt am ende Höher.... Da Oben wenig unten viel Rise
> Upsweep Wie schief der wird
> Backsweep wie weit er zu dir geknickt wird....
> 
> PS. kann sein das es am 29er anders ist



Jaja danke für die Erklärung aber die theorie wusste ich schon. Nur was macht es in der praxis für einen unterschied? 

Ich denke der standart winkel und rise passt und sollte dabei bleiben. Nur einfach etwas breiter :S


----------



## Zerzal (11. Dezember 2016)

Also Höre müsste Fahrstabiler werden. Einsichereres Gefühl verleihen. 

Backsweep gleicht die Handstellung etwas ais. Das das Handgelenk seitlich dann nicht so abknickt. Glaube upsweep macht etwas ähnliches. So ganz weiss ich es auch nicht. 

Merkt man vor allem an schmerzenden oder tauben Händen. Oder weniger starkem ermüden. 

So ungefähr.


----------



## zakazak (11. Dezember 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Also Höre müsste Fahrstabiler werden. Einsichereres Gefühl verleihen.
> 
> Backsweep gleicht die Handstellung etwas ais. Das das Handgelenk seitlich dann nicht so abknickt. Glaube upsweep macht etwas ähnliches. So ganz weiss ich es auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Müsste doch am meisten sinn machen wenn ich mich an den lenkern von fullies orientiere? Z.b. dem cube stereo 160 oder so. Nur halt nicht ganz so breit?

Also der originale ist eine Cube Rise Trail Bar. Aber wieviel Rise ? -.- Ansonsten werd ichversuchen nachzumessen.


----------



## Zerzal (11. Dezember 2016)

Du fährst ja mit dem Acid nimals so agro wie mit nem 160er.... 

Wichtig ist das du dich wohl fühlst....

Ich überlege schonlänger mal ne fast flatbar zu testen....


----------



## zakazak (1. Januar 2017)

Aus langeweile beschäftige ich mich gerade damit für unnötiges geld mein Cube Acid 2015 blue'n'flashred optisch etwas aufzubessern ! 

Hat hier jemand evtl. ein paar tipps zu irgendwelchen kleinteilen (ventilkappen, brems-/schaltzug endkappen, kabelbinder,...) welche optisch zum blue'n'flashred passen?

Besonders etwas im selben rot wie die federgabel wäre interessant ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raised_fist (12. Januar 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Fahre ein Cube Acid von 2015.
Ich würde gerne meine Schwalbe Active Sams gegen bessere Reifen austauschen. Mein Fahrprofil besteht zu 20% Asphalt, 20% Trails und 60% Waldautobahn (Forstwege, Schotter). Übe aber auch fleißig Bunnyhops auf Beton u.ä., falls das wichtig ist.

Habe mich auf folgende Kombinationen eingeschossen:
Vorne und Hinten: Continental X-King Pro Tection 29x2,2
Vorne und Hinten: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo SnakeSkin Trailstar TL Easy 29x2.35
Vorne: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo SnakeSkin Trailstar TL Easy 29x2.35 Hinten: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution Line Pacestar 29x2,25

Was macht eurer Meinung nach am meisten Sinn?


----------



## Zerzal (12. Januar 2017)

raised_fist schrieb:


> Vorne: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo SnakeSkin Trailstar TL Easy 29x2.35 Hinten: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution Line Pacestar 29x2,25


Würde mich wohl am ehesten für diese Kombi entscheiden.


----------



## raised_fist (12. Januar 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Würde mich wohl am ehesten für diese Kombi entscheiden.



Ok, weshalb? Habe öfter gelesen, dass der Rocket Ron anfälliger für Löcher im Schlauch ist (mir fällt nur das englische Wort puncture ein ).

Falls ich tubeless gehen will, welche Breite vom Felgenband brauche ich? Oder ist die Cube ZX24 Felge schon dicht? Gibt es Empfehlungen für Milch, Dichtband und Ventil?


----------



## Zerzal (12. Januar 2017)

raised_fist schrieb:


> Ok, weshalb?


Weil die Konbi von den von dir aufgezählten mich von den Daten am ehesten ansprechen würde. Selbst fahre ich den Tunderburt. 
Anstelle des Rocken Ron könnte man auch einen Racing Ralph in Erwägung ziehen. 



raised_fist schrieb:


> Falls ich tubeless gehen will, welche Breite vom Felgenband brauche ich? Oder ist die Cube ZX24 Felge schon dicht? Gibt es Empfehlungen für Milch, Dichtband und Ventil?


Nein die Felge ist nicht dicht, und ib der Reifen hällt muss man ausprobieren. 

Milch und Band verwende ich von NoTubes und das Ventiel habe ich mir von milKit gegönnt. Da ist die Montage super easy und auch  sifffrei.. 
Band weiss ich nicht welche Breite du brauchst. Würde jetzt aber vermuten, das es so um 18mm sein sollte. Wenn du den schlauch runterhaust kannst das einfach messen. Es sollte mindestens etwas breiter als das Originale Felgenband sein.


----------



## zakazak (12. Januar 2017)

Ich fahre selber diese Kombi (danke an Zerzal dafür):

Vorne: NobbyNic TrailStar SnakeSkin
Hinten: RocketRon Pacestar (kA ob mit SnakeSkin oder nicht)

Ist um welten besser als die SmartSam auf Asphalt, Schotter, Schlamm, Schnee,....

Bis jetzt hatte ich einmal einen platten (vorne). Hat aber zum glück bis nach hause noch halbwegs durchgehalten 
Der RocketRon nutzt sich bis jetzt auch nicht sonderlich schnell ab.

Ansonsten würde ich noch vorschlagen:
Vorne: Specialized GroundControl "Control"
Hinten: Specialized FastTrak "Control"

Ist leichter als die schwalbe kombi aber kA obs besser/schlechter ist. Meine freundin ist zufrieden 

Wegen Tubeless: Bei meinem Cube Acid 2015 ist in den Felgen schon innen ein Band reingeklebt?! Müsste als dicht sein für TL?


----------



## Zerzal (12. Januar 2017)

zakazak schrieb:


> Ich fahre selber diese Kombi (danke an Zerzal dafür):




Wenns zu soft ist kann man natürlich noch fettere Geschützte auffahren.... Geht dann halt immer mit höherem Rollwiderstand einher....



zakazak schrieb:


> Wegen Tubeless: Bei meinem Cube Acid 2015 ist in den Felgen schon innen ein Band reingeklebt?! Müsste als dicht sein für TL?


Nö, das ist n stink normales Felgenband..... das Taugt nicht für Tubeless. Felgenband braucht man auch mit Schlauch. Wegen den  Löchern für Speichen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raised_fist (12. Januar 2017)

Hab mich jetzt erstmal für ne x-king 2,2 Pro Tection Variante entschieden, vorn und hinten. Mal schauen wie es sich fährt. Danke aber trotzdem für deine Beratung. Ich werde es im Hinterkopf behalten wenn ich Reifen für mein zukünftiges Fully aussuche 

Muss man das normale Felgenband entfernen, bevor man das tubeless Felgenband einbaut?


----------



## Zerzal (12. Januar 2017)

Kein Thema....



raised_fist schrieb:


> Ich werde es im Hinterkopf behalten wenn ich Reifen für mein zukünftiges Fully aussuche


Nen Nobi würd ich nimals auf mein fully ballern.... jedenfalls nicht vorn
Kommt natürlich auch immer auf das Fully und den Fahrstil an...
Aktuel auf meinem 160er Stereo habe ich eine Magic Mary / Hans Dampf kombi...



raised_fist schrieb:


> Muss man das normale Felgenband entfernen, bevor man das tubeless Felgenband einbaut?


Ja, das sollte raus...... Und das Tubeless Felgenband schön satt   aufziehen, beim Ventile anfangen und dort auch ein paar cm über dem Loch überlappen.


----------



## raised_fist (13. Januar 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Kein Thema....
> 
> 
> Nen Nobi würd ich nimals auf mein fully ballern.... jedenfalls nicht vorn
> ...




Also Reifenwahl ist echt ein Thema für sich 

Was anderes: Wieviel traut ihr eurem Cube zu? Also was stellt ihr alles mit dem Bike an? Bin letztes durch den Wald gerollt und plötzlich tauchte ein ca. 50cm hoher Drop auf den ich nicht mehr umfahren konnte. Laut Hersteller sollte man das lassen, aber wo bleibt da der Spaß?


----------



## Zerzal (13. Januar 2017)

Für mich ist es ein mehr besseres Freizeitrad.... da ich sowieso noch was gröberes habe, das macht dann e mehr Spass, fahre ich das Acid eher easy mehr als Tourenrad optimiert. 

Wenn du damit Sprünge mit nimmst leidet das Acid sehr da es dafür einfach nicht gemacht ist. 

Bestenfalls sind Radlager früher fertig, oder der LRS hat n Schlag. Die Gabel könnte / wird wohl leiden. 
Im schlimmsten Fall Bricht dir was weg.... Da kann dann von "huch" bis ziemlich festes "aua" alles bei sein.....


----------



## Zerzal (16. März 2017)

Der Frühling ist da, aber die Acid Fahrer scheinen noch im Winterschlaf....? Oder in der Biekwerkstatt

Mal ein Bild von meinem 29er aus 2015 auf 2017 getrimmt.....




Neu sind....
-Syntace Vector
-1x11 XT Schaltwerk / Shifter / Kassette mit One Up Shark
-XT Kettet
-Absolut Black 34T Oval
-Mavic Crossride
-SLX Scheiben
-Tubeless

Mit der Vorbauhöhe bin ich noch am Spielen.....
Hat gut abgespeckt der Hobel und fährt sich bedeutend besser....


Edit: Das Forum hat wohl heute wieder Käfer auf der Platte?!


----------



## raised_fist (20. März 2017)

Sieht cool aus. Was bringst du damit auf die Waage?


----------



## Zerzal (20. März 2017)

raised_fist schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus. Was bringst du damit auf die Waage?


Danke.
Ohne die Tasche sind es 11.8kg. Der rahmen hat 21" und ursprünglich war es mal deutlich über 13....

Edit:> korrigiere.... jetzt sind es nur nochmal 20g weniger Das popelige Deore Tretlager hat sich gestern devinitiv verabschiedet....


----------



## Mc92 (5. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

seit Sonntag gehöre ich dann auch zu Acid Fahrern, naja, noch nicht ganz, es fährt nicht. 

Habe  mir ein 2009er Acid besorgt, Schaltung und Ritzel sind Top, die Dart3 ist undicht (jetzt hab ich zumindest nen Grund ne  Recon einzubauen **grins**) und die Bremsen werden auch gg einfach BR-M395/396   und Scheiben 180/180 getauscht.

Lustigerweiße  waren an der Dart 3 180er Scheiben statt die zugelassenen 160er. Das Bike ist noch in Erstausstattung laut Verkäufer. Strange!

Das Bike soll nur als Zweitrad zu meinem Cannondale Rz140 dienen . Kurze Fahrten zu Freunden, zum Sport zur Eisdiele und auch mal 1-2 Stunden angekettet so rumstehen lassen. Etwas das ich mit dem anderen Rad dank Carbonrahmen und Kaufpreis nie tun würde. Vielleicht ist das Acid für das was ich vorhabe was überdimensioniert.

Die Federgabel ist ne Dart 3, 80mm, die Recon wird 100mm, sollte ja 1:1 austauschbar sein, und von der Geometrie her keine Probleme machen, oder? Zumal ich das mit den Schwalbe Marathon eh nicht über nen Trail prügeln wollte.  


Gruß
MC


----------



## Zerzal (12. April 2017)

Mavic ist tot es lebe DT swiss....


So schell kanns gehen.....


----------



## ShadowBeastly (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo ich habe ein cube acid 2015er rahmengröße 15'
Ich habe vor die laufräder upzugraden.
Wiege 93 kilo und bin 1.74 groß. Jaja ich versuch das gewicht runterzubekommen
Momentan hab ich einen breiteren lenker neue pedale und neue bremsbeläge rauf. Funktioniert alles super. Wobei ich mir bei den bremsen sorgen mache da ich momentan viel wiege möchte ich vllt größere bremscheiben draufziehen. Welche sind da zu empfehlen oder ist 180/160 das höchstmaß was verbaut ist.
Jetzt zu den laufrädern.. ich suche etwas widerstandsfähiges womit man auch mal so nen meter springen kann. Außerdem eine frage.. kann ich nur eine felge kaufen und die naben übernehmen oder lieber ganzes set kaufen

Mfg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (27. Mai 2017)

ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir bei den bremsen sorgen mache da ich momentan viel wiege möchte ich vllt größere bremscheiben draufziehen. Welche sind da zu empfehlen oder ist 180/160 das höchstmaß was verbaut ist.


Hinten Ja, 160is max, vorne könnte mehr gehen, musst mal bei der Gabel schaun. Bringt aber nicht viel da die Bremse am Acid generell nicht so die Wucht ist. Besorg dir liber die alte XT m785 
Bringt wesentlich mehr..... 



ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> Jetzt zu den laufrädern.


Würde ich die fahren die drauf sind bis sie durch sind.....
Danach zb ne DT Seiss M / E 1700 oder 1900. 
Leicht, stabile und günstig.... 
Slternatic bei Actionsport was aufbauen lassen. 



ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> womit man auch mal so nen *meter* springen kann.


Würd ich gleich mal lassen..... Das Acid ist für solche Belastungen nicht ausgelegt. 



ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> kann ich nur eine felge kaufen und die naben übernehmen oder lieber ganzes set kaufen


Können ja, aber 1. sollte man selber einspeichen köönen und 2. macht das absolut keinen Sinn. 

Würde dir, solange der LRS in Ordnug ist, erstmal eaten die Bremsen zu machen.....


----------



## Scotti Jot (27. Mai 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Würd ich gleich mal lassen..... Das Acid ist für solche Belastungen nicht ausgelegt.



Finde ich nicht. Für "nen Meter springen" langt das dicke.
Ich hatte ein 2008er Acid, bis vor kurzem. Bin damit auch den Fullys den Berg runter hinterhergebolzt und habe mich ans Springen rangetastet. Sattel ganz runter, damit man sich uneingeschränkt bewegen kann, Helm auf und los gehts.

Bei Bremse und LRS stimme ich zu. Erstmal Bremse machen.

@ShadowBeastly falls du Interesse an einer SLX Bremse (m675) hast, kannst du dich gern melden.


----------



## ShadowBeastly (27. Mai 2017)

Vielen lieben dank schon mal an euch zwei
Ich würde liebend gerne das laufrad erneuern da ich hinten schon 2 mal zentriert haben lasse (traue mich noch nicht selber.. schande über mich) und es jetzt im moment nach einem harten sturz wie ein kartoffelchip aussieht. Was für vorteile würden sich ergeben wenn man bei den neuen felgen tubeless fahren würde? 
Mfg chris


----------



## Scotti Jot (27. Mai 2017)

> Ohne Schlauch entfällt die Reibung zwischen Schlauch und Reifen – der Reifen kann sich freier bewegen und schluckt Unebenheiten viel besser
> Kein Schlauch – kein Snakebite
> Mit dem Verzicht eines Schlauches, verringert sich das Gewicht um mehrere Hundert Gramm – an der ungefederten und rotierenden Masse des Laufrads hat dies einen enorm positiven Effekt, was Agilität und Beschleunigung angeht
> Ein Reifen besitzt ohne Schlauch bessere Rolleigenschaften (schneller, bessere Verformung)
> Bei Pannen verliert das Tubeless-System die Luft langsamer – somit verringert sich die Unfallgefahr


 Auszug aus flowzone.ch


----------



## ShadowBeastly (27. Mai 2017)

Danke @Scotti Jot 
Nochmal zu der bremse nur vorne wechselb oder auch hinten?


----------



## Scotti Jot (27. Mai 2017)

Aktuell ist Shimano Deore nehme ich an?

Also vorne ist auf jeden Fall das größte Potenzial. Du könntest erst mal vorne tauschen (und dich über mehr Bremskraft freuen) und dir dann überlegen, ob du hinten auch tauschen möchtest. Den Bremsweg unter optimalen Bedingungen wird eine bessere Hinterradbremse aber vermutlich nicht verkürzen, da das Hinterrad halt einfach irgendwann blockiert.

Wenn du Späßchen wie Wheelies, Manuals etc. machst / übst würde ich das Geld für eine bessere Hinterradbremse auch sofort in die Hand nehmen. Da lohnt sich das.


----------



## ShadowBeastly (27. Mai 2017)

@Scotti Jot ja momentan die Deore
Was für Laufräder könntet ihr empfehlen (mit link ) da ich selber nach den beiden laufrädern geschaut habe die mir oben empfohlen wurden aber ich finde dort nur welche im Preisbereich von 600 bis 800 Euro 
Außerdem welche Bremsscheiben sollte ich dann mit den neuen Bremsen montieren?
Habe momentan ein Problem mit der Hinterradbremse. Habe neue Beläge montiert und jetzt ist der Druckpunkt für mich zu sehr am Lenker. Hilft da entlüften?


----------



## Scotti Jot (27. Mai 2017)

Dir muss man die Sachen ja schon ein bisschen vorkauen. 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/D...r-Lock-MTB-29-Laufradsatz-Modell-2016-p45166/

Zum gleichen Preis gibts auch die E1900.

Zu den restlichen Fragen findest du deine Antwort auch über die Forensuche, oder google.


----------



## Zerzal (27. Mai 2017)

Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Für "nen Meter springen" langt das dicke.


Das finde Ich wiederum nicht.....
das Packet dürfte Fahrfertig um die 115kg auf die Waage stellen.  Wenn man da *mal* *ab und an *n Sprüngechen mit nimmt, immer forausgesetzt die Landung ist optimal, ist das sicher, je leichter der Fahrer, ok. Aber regelmässig hihe Drops um einem Meter schaden dem Acid mit Sicherheit. Und das ist noch der angenehme part.... Mann stelle sich mal nen Rahmenbruch an unpassenderstelle bei der Landung vor. Danach ist der aufschrei im Forum wieder gross.... Es ist sicher nicht böse gemein

Bremsen würde ich gleich beide tauschen. Die Deore ist nich die feinfühligste und so hat man dann da wieder Unterschiede im Feeling.

Bezüglich LRS, mann muss sich hald immer überlegen, ob es Sinnnmacht, einen 7/8/900€ teuren LRS an ein Bike aus der selben Preisreigion zu packen....

Tubeless kann ich sehr empfehlen.  Altetnativ die neuen Turbolite Schläuche. Bei DT sind uch die günstigen einsteiger Felgen Tubelessready.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (27. Mai 2017)

Hast du n 29er? Dann wäre ich bei sprüngen noch bedachter....


Ps. Fahre selbst die x1900 und bin happy
PL os völlig ok


PPS.
Zum abnehmen der Bremsscheiben am Standart LR benötigst du einen Kasettenabnehmer, zum anbringen an den DT, mindestens vorn, einen Shimano Tretlager schlüssel....


----------



## ShadowBeastly (27. Mai 2017)

jap besitze das 29er und danke für eure antworten werde mich vllt später noch mal melden wenn ich wieder auf ein Problem gestoßen bin


----------



## ShadowBeastly (27. Mai 2017)

Es gibt 2 Ausführungen der Laufräder einmal vorne 15 mm und einmal 20 mm welche sollte ich dort nehmen?


----------



## Zerzal (27. Mai 2017)

Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Dir muss man die Sachen ja schon ein bisschen vorkauen.



Für den nächsten solchen Link
http://www.lmdfdg.com/


----------



## Zerzal (27. Mai 2017)

ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Ausführungen der Laufräder einmal vorne 15 mm und einmal 20 mm welche sollte ich dort nehmen?


Es gib sogar noch mehr

Für vorne Brauchst du schnellspanner Achsen. Da sollte bei den 15mm ein Adapter bei sein.

Schau mal auf Der DT Seite, da kannst sehen wie sich das zusammen baut und wie sich die Räder unterscheiden....


----------



## Zerzal (27. Mai 2017)

https://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Ubersicht?cat=Laufräder MTB

Wenn ich nicht irre, sind das die Passenden fürs Acid mit Shimano von 2015.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShadowBeastly (27. Mai 2017)

bei der neuen Bremse.. kann ich da die alten scheiben verwenden oder benötige ich da unbedingt diese icetech scheiben?
und ganz kurz.. wo findet man die denn als set ? oder muss ich vorne und hinten getrennt kaufen?


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> kann ich da die alten scheiben verwenden oder benötige ich da unbedingt diese icetech scheiben?


Wenn sie noch gut sind, ja. Ansonsten reichen auch die normalen XT oder ähnliche.



ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> wo findet man die denn als set ? oder muss ich vorne und hinten getrennt kaufen?


Die Bremsen oder die Scheiben?

Bremsen bei den üblichen Verdächtigen.... BD, BC, bike24, ect....
Dürfte Preislich aber +- auf's selbe raus kommen.....
Beachte das deine Shifter, sofern sie Original sind, i-Spec B haben müssten. Das sollten auch die Bremsen haben, ansonsten passen sie nicht. Die neuen XT8000 Bremsen / Shifter haben einen anderen Standart. I-Spec-II... Nur so als Info...

Die Scheiben kauft man in der Regel einzeln, da man ja unterschiedliche Durchmesser haben kann....

Ansonsten hilft ein fachkundiger Bikeshop. Gerade an den Bremsen, erst recht an Hydraulischen, sollte man wissen was man tut.  sonnst kann das Aua.....


----------



## ShadowBeastly (28. Mai 2017)

Du meinst die neuen xt8000er wären nicht mit den gangschalthebeln kompatibel aber die m785er schon oder verstehe ich da was falsch


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

Ja, die neue passt nicht an die alte. ( KA ob es da mittlerweile matchmaker gibt)  Vorausgesetzt natürlich deine jetzige Ausstattung entspricht dem was Cube da 2015 Original ran geschraubt hat. Dann passt die 785er. 

Bist du Erstbesitzer?


----------



## ShadowBeastly (28. Mai 2017)

Ja bin ich hab das rad seit ungefähr einem jahr und dachte mir es ist zeit ein paar teile aufzustocken.
Wie siehts denn bei der reifenwahl aus? Was fährst du so und bis was für eine breite kann man bei dem rahmen gehen


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> Ja bin ich hab das rad seit ungefähr einem jahr und dachte mir es ist zeit ein paar teile aufzustocken.


Alles klar, dann passt die alte XT an die Shifter....




ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn bei der reifenwahl aus?


Das musst du für dich entscheiden. Kommt halt druf an, was und wo du fährst....





ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> Was fährst du so


Aktuell V+H die Schwalbe Thunder Burt. Ich fahr das Acid aber als Trainings und Freizeitrad.... hauptsächlich auf Asphalt, Wald & Wiesenwege und der Regel so bis s1. max s2, eher sehr selten mit dieser Bereifung. Da würd ich dann eher vorn nen Ralph oder so vorziehen.... In der Galerie kannst es dir ansehen....






ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> was für eine breite kann man bei dem rahmen gehen


2.25 hab ich drin. 2.35 könnte doch eng werden..... Kommt wohl auf n Reifen an....


----------



## ShadowBeastly (28. Mai 2017)

Okay danke.. 
Mach mich gerade über die bremsen schlau.
Welche fährst du denn?


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> Okay danke..
> Mach mich gerade über die bremsen schlau.
> Welche fährst du denn?


Am Acid die XT.... sind am anderen Rad abgefallen als ich dort die Saint montiert habe....

SLX würde am Acid sicherlich auch ausreichen. 
Ich Persönlich würde an den Heiklen Komponenten immer XT oder mindestens gleichwertiges vorziehen.


----------



## ShadowBeastly (28. Mai 2017)

Ok gut. 
Hast du was mit der schaltung gemacht?


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

Ja, ich hab so gut wie alles, jedenfalls sehr vieles geändert. Und der Rest wird ebenfalls noch folgen.... Bei Gelegenheit  werd ich mal Rahmen / Gabel ändern.... 

Schau dir doch mein Rad in der Galerie an...
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/84202


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

Übrigens, wenn du so in Tausch laune bist, rechne mal den Preis aller Parts zusammen + den möglichen Verkaufswert von Acid.... Und dann scha mal was ein gscheites Bike kostet was deinen Anforderungen gerecht wird.... Unter umständen machst du dann den besseren.....

Ich habe vieles an meinem Rad von einem anderen abgebaut, oder aber Defekte Teile ersetzt.... Nur weniges wurde ohne wirklichen Grund geändert.


----------



## ShadowBeastly (28. Mai 2017)

Also das rad wollte ich schon behalten  ich würde es nur gern ein wenig upgraden um es etwas edler zu machen und ein wenig an meine bedürfnisse anzupassen.
Rahmen und gabel sprichst du an. Was für ein rahmen hast du da im hinterkopf ? 
Gabel kann man erstmal übernehmen? 
Wollte mir demnächst mal ein scott genius lt 700 zulegen oder ähnliches und trozdem halt das acid behalten, nur ein wenig aufstocken damit es sich besser anfühlt. Ich meine ein paar upgrades ist es mir schon wert. So schnell trenne ich mich nicht davon


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

Kann man so machem, hab ich auch so gemacht.....  Rahmen weiss ich noch nicht so recht, jedenfalls was sportlicheres.... Vielleicht gibt es noch ein Roadbike, dann kann ich mir gut ein 29Fully Rahmen vorstellen. Glaube es aber aktuell weniger.... Gabel ist, wenn man sonst ein Pike fährt, eine Zumutung.... Hab ich nur noch nicht geändert da ich davon ausgehe das ein besserer Rahmen Tapert sein wird.hab da keine eile....

Das Scott ist fein, und wenn Geld keine allzu grosse Rolle spielt kannst natürlich das Acid vergolden
1x11 würd ich nimmer hergeben....


----------



## ShadowBeastly (28. Mai 2017)

Sag mal kannst du mir vllt wirklich mal nen link geben wo ich die bremsen kaufen kann weil ich finden die nicht.. entweder alle ausverkauft bzw nicht auf lager oder nicht mehr verfügbar wenn verfügbar dann nur vorderrad


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

*Bitte schön*, keine Ahnung, ob dass das günstigste Angebot ist, bin aus der Schweiz, hab da mit Deutschen Shops auch nicht so den durchblick....  

Falls du vor hast, die Schaltung zu ändern, is ja auch nur Deore, kannst du dir auch überlegen die M800 zu nehmen. Die passt auch an die neuen Shifter. Allerdings, wäre ich mir bei den aktuellen Berichten über Druckpunkt wandern und so lustige Sachen, nicht sicher ob ich die haben wollenb würde... Diverse Kollegen haben ganz bewusst noch die alte geholt.... 

Aber, bist du sicher das du das kannst, ich meine, sei mir nicht böse, wenn es schon beim suchen der Bremse hapert, bist du dir sicher das du mit der Montage klar kommst....? Leitungen kürzen, entlüften, ect...? Nur das du dir dessen im klaren bist.... Muss ja nix heissen, will es nur gesagt haben


----------



## ShadowBeastly (28. Mai 2017)

Leitungen kürzen entlüften etc funktioniert super.
Bei dem link den du gesendet hast ist es die trecking version für 3 finger wenn mich nicht alles täuscht über diesen link bin ich auch schon 10 mal gestolpert aber es gibt ja auch die variante mit 1,5 fingern richtig? Die würde ich bevorzugen und bin auf der suche nach dieser bremse..


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

Haste LRS schon was ausgesucht? Bestellt?


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> Leitungen kürzen entlüften etc funktioniert super.






ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> Bei dem link den du gesendet hast ist es die trecking version für 3 finger wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


OOh, ja sorry, hast recht. Habs auch erst gerade gerafft. Wusste gar nicht das es so was gibt 


ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> aber es gibt ja auch die variante mit 1,5 fingern richtig?


Richtig, und die musst auch nehmen... 

Ich schau nachher noch mal....


----------



## ShadowBeastly (28. Mai 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich schau nachher noch mal...


vielen dank 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Haste LRS schon was ausgesucht? Bestellt


also die dt swiss E 1900 spline habens mir wirklich angetan aber bestellt ist noch nichts ich werde erstmal mein laufrad hinten richten lassen und dann die bremsen upgraden.. danach werd ich mich an das LR machen und an die reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShadowBeastly (28. Mai 2017)

welche risiken würde es geben wenn ich vorne 203mm fahre obwohl nur 180mm zugelassen sind? geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

Also die Bremse scheint echt schwer zum finde..... Schau mal da....

http://www.pauls-bikeshop.com/Alle-...5-vorn.html?XTCsid=s9mvorfgj6d17dcn0k7b2nep82

http://www.pauls-bikeshop.com/Alle-...Scheibenbremse-DEORE-XT-BR-M785-vorn-128.html

Wie gesagt, wenn du am Vergolden bist, 1x11 Thema, kannst auch gleich die neuen Nehmen....  Brauchst dann e nen neuen Shifter... 



ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> welche risiken würde es geben wenn ich vorne 203mm fahre obwohl nur 180mm zugelassen sind? geht das überhaupt?


Dass zu grosse Kräfte die auf die Gabel und die front wirken..... KA was da alles so passieren kann. Was die M30 darf weis ich nicht....


----------



## McFirehead (28. Mai 2017)

@ShadowBeastly : Wenn du keine XT mehr findest, die Magura MT5 sollte auch nicht schlecht sein, ist halt eine 4 Kolben Bremse mit ordentlich Bremspower bei guter Dosierung. Ist vom Kompletpreis her 35 Euro teurer.
Link: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/magura-mt5-carbotecture-r-scheibenbremsen-set-528592
Ich selbst fahr an meinem Stereo eine MT7 und finde die Magura Performance echt geil.
Hier noch ein Link wo du die XT Bremse sofort bekommen könntest:https://www.bike24.de/p122373.html


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

Bike 24 hat aber nur noch VR Bremsen. Und eine MT4 am Acid. Halte ich für reichlich übertrieben.... da gäbe es ander die ich eher wählen würde....

Ps. Wenn dann als Carbotecture Version, aber auf das gebastel mit Matchmaker hätte ich wenig lust. Schlagen doch sicherlich auch noch mal mit 20-30€ zu buche?


----------



## McFirehead (28. Mai 2017)

@Zerzal : Ja hast Recht, die Matchmaker braucht er noch.....vergessen.
Die Bremse ist echt schwer zu bekommen und die M8000 ist wegen dem wandernden Druckpunkt auch keine Alternative.
Vllt gebraucht kaufen?


----------



## ShadowBeastly (28. Mai 2017)

die 2 links die @Zerzal geschickt hat sind ganz gut werde morgen schauen ob ich da bestellen kann.
und eine mt5 find ich schon ein bisschen hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> M8000 ist wegen dem wandernden Druckpunkt auch keine Alternative.


Andererseits hängt die an zig tausend Neubikes.... Fraglich wieviele zufriedene Kunden sich nicht in Foren melden..... Aber wie erwähnt, ich würde sie auch nicht wollen...





ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> und eine mt5 find ich schon ein bisschen hart


Es gäbe auch noch ne MT2, hab ich aber kein Plan von. Oder eben die MT 4 als Carbotecture dann is es wohl nir ne 2 Kolben Backe. Habe ich aber auch kein Plan von. Ausserdem finde ich die Hebel riesig


----------



## ShadowBeastly (28. Mai 2017)

würde es was bringen von 3 mal auf 2 mal vorne zu wechseln mit dem großen und dem mittleren blatt? gibt es sowas überhaupt?
wenn ja was für ein umwerfer wäre da zu empfehlen, da der jetztige ziemlicher dreck ist.


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

ShadowBeastly schrieb:


> würde es was bringen von 3 mal auf 2 mal vorne zu wechseln mit dem großen und dem mittleren blatt?


naja..... es gibt 2 fach Kurbeln, aber die sind anders übersetzt als deine 3 fach und die Baltt-Positionen sind anders. Oder wolltest du einfach das kleinste Baltt weglassen?

Was wäre denn wenn du vorne nur 1 Blatt machst? Dann brauchst auch den Umwerfer, welcher richtig eingestellt, übrigens gar nicht soo übel ist.

Finde 1mal Hammer und mit den richtigen Parts kommst fast auf die selbe Bandbreite wie bei 2fach....


----------



## ShadowBeastly (28. Mai 2017)

Welche parts würdest du nehmen wenn du sagst dass einmal so sein kann wie 2 fach


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2017)

Kommt dauf an wie deine Topographie ist. Zb. Die neue Sunrace 11-50 Kassette würde sich anbieten +11 fach Shifter + 11 fach Schaltwerk mit langen Käfig ( für die 50er kasette)  + geeignetes KB. (zB. 32t oder 34t (Oval)) + 11 fach Kette.
Ich bin mit den Ovalen von Absolute Black sehr zufrieden. Kurbel kannst behalten. 

Am Ende sollte das Bike sogar etwas leichter sein  250 piepen solltest aber rechnen.... 300 wenn noch ne xt Kurbel ran soll.... so un den dreh..... +- kenne eure Preise nicht alle auswendig


----------



## raised_fist (29. Juni 2017)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Acid auch auf 1x11 umzurüsten.
Im Bikemarkt findet sich folgendes Angebot: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/971265-shimano-xt-m8000-1x11-schaltgruppe-komplett
Würde generell alles an mein Acid dran passen oder muss ich auf irgendwas achten?


----------



## McFirehead (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo raised fist,

Die Schaltgruppe aus dem Link dürfte an dein Acid passen.
Das einzigste wo ich mir unsicher bin, ist das Tretlager. Da auf dem Bild ein geschraubtes BSA Lager zu sehen ist, aber meines Wissens im Acid Pressfit Lager verwendet werden.
Jedoch müsstest du die Kurbel in dein aktuelles Tretlager einsetzen können.
Eventuell musst du den Schaltzug am Trigger tauschen, weil er fürs Acid zu kurz sein könnte.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juni 2017)

raised_fist schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Acid auch auf 1x11 umzurüsten.
> Im Bikemarkt findet sich folgendes Angebot: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/971265-shimano-xt-m8000-1x11-schaltgruppe-komplett
> Würde generell alles an mein Acid dran passen oder muss ich auf irgendwas achten?



Theoretisch gesehen benötigst du keine neue Kurbel und auch kein Tretlager, welches übrigens mindestens beim alten Acid nicht pressfit ist, und solltest so doch fast günstiger kommen... Einfach eine einfach Blatt mit 104mm Lochkreis an die vorhandene Deore Kurbel machen, Schaltwerk, Schifter und Kassette tauschen, 11fach Kette drauf und der Hobel rollt.... Sollte doch unter 200 Scheinen zu bekommen sein... Neu wohlgemerkt!
Muss auch nicht zwingend eine Shimano Kassette sein... Die SunRace finde ich besser abgestuft zb.
Ausserdem ist der Shifter in deinem Link mit Schelle, da an deinem Acid sicher eine Shimano Bremse verbaut ist, würde ich einen Shifter mit i-spec bevorzugen... Falls es noch die alte Shimano ist, i-spec-B sonst i-spec-II....

Falls das in deinem Link ne XT Kurbel ist müsste diese und das Tretlager ebenfalls passen....
Kette würde ich e ne neue nehmen, da vermutlich e unpassend gelängt und sicher zur hälfte runter, Züge wohl auch. Ob dir das 32T Blatt taugt häng von deiner Topografie und Fitness ab. Möglicherweise musst da auch noch ein anderes besorgen....
Bei dem angepeilten Preis wird es also sicher nicht bleiben.... Von daher würde ich eher zu neuen Komponenten greifen....


PS. 200.- ist vielleicht etwas optimistisch  sagen wir es sollte neu ohne Kurbel um den gebraucht Preis des Angebots zusammen zu stellen sein...


----------



## Scotti Jot (29. Juni 2017)

Welches Acid hast du denn? Das aktuelle hat ja zB schon mal 2x11 antrieb. Theoretisch könntest du da alles nehmen und einfach die Kurbel auf 1-fach umbauen.

Das Angebot aus dem Bikemarkt finde ich persönlich nicht so gut. Ich habe für XT Gruppe (Schaltwerk, Kassette, Shifter, Kette) 150€ neu von privat bezahlt.
Also erstens finde ich den Preis für ne gebrauchte Gruppe (überteuerte XT Kurbel hin oder her) nicht so knalle und der Fakt, dass ein Pedalgewinde an der Kurbel wohl hinüber ist, machts nicht besser.

Innenlager wird schon passen, glaube nicht dass das Acid jemals Pressfit hatte oder inzwischen hat? Musste nur gucken dass die Zwischenstücke für 68mm Gehäusebreite dabei sind, wenn du ne 68er Gehäusebreite hast. (Ohne Zwischenstücke ist dann 73mm)


----------



## raised_fist (29. Juni 2017)

Dann ist dieses Angebot doch sicherlich besser für mein Vorhaben geeignet, oder?
Danke aber schonmal für eure Tipps!

/edit: ist eins von 2015 mit 3x Schaltung. Ein neues Tretlager wollte ich auch eigentlich garnicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotti Jot (29. Juni 2017)

Ja das Angebot sieht besser aus. 
Der Trigger ist halt ganz normal mit Schelle, das heißt ohne Anbindung falls du passende I-spec Bremshebel haben solltest. 

Auf die Kurbel kannst du dann an die Stelle wo normalerweise das mittlere Kettenblat ist, ein passendes Kettenblatt (empfehlenswert sind 32 bis 36 Zähne)  machen. Das sollte dann relativ mittig zur Kassette stehen, sodass die Kettenlinie nicht zu extrem wird.


----------



## raised_fist (29. Juni 2017)

Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Ja das Angebot sieht besser aus.
> Der Trigger ist halt ganz normal mit Schelle, das heißt ohne Anbindung falls du passende I-spec Bremshebel haben solltest.
> 
> Auf die Kurbel kannst du dann an die Stelle wo normalerweise das mittlere Kettenblat ist, ein passendes Kettenblatt (empfehlenswert sind 32 bis 36 Zähne)  machen. Das sollte dann relativ mittig zur Kassette stehen, sodass die Kettenlinie nicht zu extrem wird.



Klingt gut! Brauch ich denn sonst irgendwelche Adapter oder Abstandshalter?
Was brauche ich an Werkzeug? Mir fehlt auf jeden Fall ne Kettenpeitsche. Ist dieses Angebot hier brauchbar?


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juni 2017)

@raised_fist  Warum willst du Gebraucht kaufen, wenn du bereit warst 240 Scheine in die Hand zu nehmen.... Gerade im Bikemarkt ist alles immer nur wenig gefahren und im Top zustand.... 

Auch in diesem Angebot hast du wie bereits erwähnt n Schellen Shifter und auch da besteht mindestens die Möglichkeit das der Zug nicht lang genug ist.....

Ausserdem schaut die Kassette nicht nach 40KM aus... sorry...

Mit dem peitschen Set kann man leben... Besser wäre ein Adapter und n Drehmomentschlüssel.... Geht aber auch ohne...

Ob es sinnvoll ist ein KB an die mittlere Aufnahme der Kurbel zu machen bezweifle ich allerdings etwas... Ich würde's eher an die grosse machen. Die meisten eifach KB's habe ein passendes Offset integriert oder Distanz Hülsen dabei.  Ausserdem wird es wohl an 104mm LK mehr Auswahl an einfach KB's geben...

Ich würde dir, die grosse 50er Sunrace Kassette empfehlen, alternativ die 46er, und du hast n Rettungs-Anker ohne im Uphill gleich in die Knie zu gehen. Hast aber in der Ebene noch gut Endspeed...zb mit 34T vorne.... Musst einfach beachten das du im falle der 50er Kassette das Lange Schaltwerk nimmst.... 46er geht mit dem kurzen...

Fahre selber eine 50er Kassette mit 34T Oval und es ist ein guter Kompromiss für hoch und geradeaus... 1000hm sind auch so wenn es steiler wird noch hart genug... An einem 1fach Antrieb würde ich keine 42er Kassette mehr fahren wollen...


----------



## Scotti Jot (29. Juni 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @raised_fist  Warum willst du Gebraucht kaufen, wenn du bereit warst 240 Scheine in die Hand zu nehmen.... Gerade im Bikemarkt ist alles immer nur wenig gefahren und im Top zustand....
> _-Wenn man erstmal gucken möchte, ob man 1x11 überhaupt mag, ist es natürlich erstmal besser etwas weniger Geld in die Hand zu nehmen von Anfang an. _
> 
> Ausserdem schaut die Kassette nicht nach 40KM aus... sorry...
> ...



Antworten blau im Zitat


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juni 2017)

> @raised_fist Warum willst du Gebraucht kaufen, wenn du bereit warst 240 Scheine in die Hand zu nehmen.... Gerade im Bikemarkt ist alles immer nur wenig gefahren und im Top zustand....
> _-Wenn man erstmal gucken möchte, ob man 1x11 überhaupt mag, ist es natürlich erstmal besser etwas weniger Geld in die Hand zu nehmen von Anfang an._


Klar, kann mann machen wenn man das für weit weniger als die Hälfte des neu Preises Bekommt.... Oder von einem Bekannten ect... Und wenns gefällt kauft mann noch mal neu...? Naja.... möglicherweise Kauft man so auch gleich Probleme mit...  Muss natürlich nicht...
Ich weiss ja nicht genau wie bei euch die Preise sind, aber neu, dürfte das nicht vielmehr kosten...



> Ausserdem schaut die Kassette nicht nach 40KM aus... sorry...
> - stimme zu. Meine aktuell montierte Kassette hat 300km und sieht besser aus. Aber insgesamt ist das zweite Angebot schon besser.


Und das Schaltwerk hatte auch schon mal Steinbekanntschaft gehabt Ist zwar besser als das erste Angebot, dennoch Schelle und langer Käfig... Der ist nicht umbedingt nötig wenn keine Monster Kassette gefahren wird...



> Ob es sinnvoll ist ein KB an die mittlere Aufnahme der Kurbel zu machen bezweifle ich allerdings etwas... Ich würde's eher an die grosse machen.
> -Er kann ja glücklicherweise ausprobieren / testen was besser ist
> 
> Ausserdem wird es wohl an 104mm LK mehr Auswahl an einfach KB's geben...
> ...


Jein..... Er muss sich schon für einen LK entscheiden Aber ja es gibt nur zwei Bohrungen an der Kurbel. Das mittlere und das grosse KB hängen an der selben Bohrung. Sorry für die Verwirrung... 
Wenn das sein Acid ist, das er unter Fotos zeigt, dann ist es das 15er und das hat original eine Deore Kurbel mit LK 104mm, meinte ich  (den kleinen inneren weiss ich nicht auswendig)


----------



## Scotti Jot (29. Juni 2017)

Deine Ausführung las sich so, als hätten das zweite und das dritte KB unterschiedliche Lochkreise  War wohl ein Misverständnis.

Mit dem langen Käfig hätte er später noch die Option die 50er Sunrace zu fahren, das ist also nicht allzu verkehrt.


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juni 2017)

Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Deine Ausführung las sich so, als hätten das zweite und das dritte KB unterschiedliche Lochkreise  War wohl ein Misverständnis.


Stimmt, deine Aussage, das Blatt dann an Stelle des mittleren zu montieren, habe ich missverstanden, und hab mich dann verzettelt Sorry




Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Mit dem langen Käfig hätte er später noch die Option die 50er Sunrace zu fahren, das ist also nicht allzu verkehrt.


Das ist wahr. Deshalb sagte ich auch das der nicht nötig ist wenn man keine Monster Kassette fahren will.
Weil das Teil ist schon ganz schön lang 
Ein Grund weshalb ich am 27,5" MTB nur eine 46er Kassette fahre. Da wollte ich einfach nicht einen so grossen Käfig, am 29er ist es nicht sooo dramatisch Und ich verwende den OneUp Shark, der ist glaube ich etwas kürzer als der lange Shimano. Es geht ja nicht um die Länge an sich, sondern um's Offset.

Wenn übrigens noch ne Zughülle gekauft werden muss, ist er ja wirklich fast schon in der gegend um sich das neu zu besorgen..... Erst recht wenn er beabsichtigt dann doch eher auf eine grössere Kassette zu gehen...

Das muss er schon selber wissen, wie er mit der Bandbreite und Übersetzung klar kommt. Er könnte ja mal ne Runde nur mit dem mittleren Blatt fahren(30T) Das würde dann ja einem 32T-42 doch recht nahe kommen.... Mir wäre das am HT gegen's Ende zu wenig.


----------



## Scotti Jot (29. Juni 2017)

Ich denke er sollte einfach mal ausprobieren.
Aktuell fahre ich an meinem 650B Bike ein 34er Kettenblatt mit 11-42 Kassette und komme gut klar. Werde aber auch mal die 11-46 von Sunrace probieren (Da gefallen mir die Abstufungen besser), um zu gucken ob das was bringt.

Im Vergleich zu einer 2x11 fehlt immer ein bisschen was  Damit lebe ich persönlich aber gerne.


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juni 2017)

Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Aktuell fahre ich an meinem 650B Bike ein 34er Kettenblatt mit 11-42 Kassette und komme gut klar.


Ist natürlich auch immer Bein / Kondition und Topografie abhängig. Fahre am Enduro aktuell ein 30T und bin auf langen Aufstiegen echt froh drum auch um mal auf das 46 Ritzel schalten zu können... Nach der Knie OP jetzt um so mehr... Hab e müde Beine 



Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Werde aber auch mal die 11-46 von Sunrace probieren (Da gefallen mir die Abstufungen besser), um zu gucken ob das was bringt.


Bin echt zu frieden mit der SunRace. Die Abstufung macht, wie ich finde, einen deutlich angenehmeren Unterscheid... Schaltet auch sehr gut mit dem kurzen Käfig. Ausserdem ist sie weit weniger Hässlich als die Shimano  Einzig das Gewicht ist nicht umbedingt so der Burner... aber naja... Dafür stimmt der Preis...
(Mehr oder weniger aktuelle Bilder findest du, falls Interesse besteht, bei meinen Fotos.



Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu einer 2x11 fehlt immer ein bisschen was  Damit lebe ich persönlich aber gerne.


Auf jeden Fall. Aber mit den 46er und 50er Kassetten, und meinetwegen Srams 12fach Antrieb, ist die Sache schon deutlich näher zusammen gerückt.... 
Ich komme jedenfalls mit meinen 1fach Bikes wunderbar klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (31. Juli 2017)

*Weil ich mir ebenfalls überlegt habe die Kasette/Schaltung umzurüsten:
*
Mein 2015er Cube Acid Blue'n'Flashred hat vorne drei Blätter wovon ich eigtl. immer nur das mittlere verwende. Bei langen bergabfahrten ist manchmal das größte nützlich aber sonst bin ich eigtl. nur im mittleren unterwegs.

Kann ich hier nicht einfach den umwerfer abmontieren, den Seilzug und den Schalter für den Umwerfer entfernen und die drei Blätter vorne durch eines ersetzen?

Kasette: Shimano CS-HG50, 11-36
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano Deore FC-M612, 40x32,22T, 175mm


----------



## Zerzal (31. Juli 2017)

zakazak schrieb:


> *Weil ich mir ebenfalls überlegt habe die Kasette/Schaltung umzurüsten:
> *
> Mein 2015er Cube Acid Blue'n'Flashred hat vorne drei Blätter wovon ich eigtl. immer nur das mittlere verwende. Bei langen bergabfahrten ist manchmal das größte nützlich aber sonst bin ich eigtl. nur im mittleren unterwegs.
> 
> ...


Theoretisch ja, praktisch ist die Kettenlinie nicht so optimal.... 
Eventuell müsste mann sogar basteln.... Weiss gerade nicht welchen LK das mittlere hat...

An deiner stelle, würde ich, wenn du ansonsten mit den 11-36 klar kommst, alle 3 runterschmeißen und ein Ovales Absolute Black 32T KB vorne montieren...
Dann ist es nahe zu gleich wie vorher was das Kraftempfinden anbelangt, aber du hast runter etwas mehr....

Persönlich würd ich hinten auch gleich alles raus schmeissen und eine 11-46 (11-50, je nach Bein  benötigt  aber Käfig umbau )  Kassette ran machen, Eventuell gibts das auch als 10fach, ansonsten noch Schaltwerk / Shifter auf 11 fach und vorne ein 34 oval AB. Das funktioniert super....


----------



## zakazak (31. Juli 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja, praktisch ist die Kettenlinie nicht so optimal....
> Eventuell müsste mann sogar basteln.... Weiss gerade nicht welchen LK das mittlere hat...
> 
> An deiner stelle, würde ich, wenn du ansonsten mit den 11-36 klar kommst, alle 3 runterschmeißen und ein Ovales Absolute Black 32T KB vorne montieren...
> ...



Alles kann man... nur will ich die Kosten auch gering halten  Hatte also auf einen "einfachen" Umbau gehofft.


----------



## Zerzal (31. Juli 2017)

zakazak schrieb:


> Alles kann man... nur will ich die Kosten auch gering halten  Hatte also auf einen "einfachen" Umbau gehofft.


Bedenke, die Kette muss mal gewechselt werden, der Schaltzug ist auch mal fällig..... Die Kassette hält auch nicht ewig.... wenn man diese Kosten berücksichtigt, ist das upgrade schon teilweise bezahlt.
Schau halt mal im Bikemarkt


Du kannst auch einfach vorne alles abbauen, und ein Kettenblatt fahren. Aber nim nicht das mittlere. Das hält die Kette lange nicht so gut wie das eines einfach Antriebs.... Also mindestens ein passendes Kettenblatt für vorn würd ich holen. Sonst haut es dir die Kette ständig ab.

Müsste, wenn ich nicht irre ein 104mm LK haben. Kannst ein Race Face nehmen zB. Würde aber ein Absolute Black bevorzugen... 
musst aber abklären ob die mit einer 10fach Kette gehen....


----------



## raised_fist (4. September 2017)

Soo! Ich habe mich endlich an den Umbau gewagt. Mir ging das Kettenschleifen (größtes Kettenblatt auf größtem Ritzel) auf meinen täglichen Touren zu sehr auf den Geist 

Verbaut ist folgendes: 1x11 SLX Upgrade Kit 11-46 und ein 34T Ovales Kettenblatt vom Chinamann.

Der Umbau lief problemlos, habe mich im Vorfeld auch schon viel eingelesen und Umbauvideos auf Youtube geschaut.
Die Rückmeldungen vom SLX Schalthebel sind mir etwas zu lasch, aber damit kann ich leben. Mir gefällts.

Was noch fehlt, ist die Demontage der 2 kleinen Kettenblätter. Da fehlte mir dieser Sternschlüssel für die Shimano Kurbeln. Ausserdem brauche
ich noch kürzere Kettenblattschrauben. Hat da jemand evtl. Empfehlungen?


----------



## Zerzal (4. September 2017)

scheen...



raised_fist schrieb:


> Mir ging das Kettenschleifen (größtes Kettenblatt auf größtem Ritzel) auf meinen täglichen Touren zu sehr auf den Geist


Ist das Selbsttäuschung um sich den Umbau schön zu reden?  Gross / gross fährt man nie! Genau so wie klein / klein... So neben bei erwähnt 

Ich sehe es jetzt auf den Bilder nicht ganz richtig, und fahre selbst schon lange eine XT Kurbel, aber bist du sicher dass das Chinamann KB korrekt montiert ist?


PS. Die Sternschraube innen sollte ne Torx sein. Sollte an jedem vernünftigen Biketool dran sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raised_fist (4. September 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ist das Selbsttäuschung um sich den Umbau schön zu reden?  Gross / gross fährt man nie! Genau so wie klein / klein... So neben bei erwähnt



Ok das höre ich wirklich zum ersten Mal jetzt  Das war für mich der komfortabelste Gang bei langen, leichten Steigungen...
Aber nichtsdestotrotz wollte ich schon immer mal 1x11 ausprobieren 



Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich sehe es jetzt auf den Bilder nicht ganz richtig, und fahre selbst schon lange eine XT Kurbel, aber bist du sicher dass das Chinamann KB korrekt montiert ist?



Wieso meinst du? Wegen der ovalität oder generell falsch montiert? Dadurch, dass mir die kurzen Kettenblattschrauben fehlen, muss ich das mittlere Kettenblatt dran lassen. Das mittlere und das große (ovale) liegen jeweils aussen um die Kurbel. So war es vorher auch montiert.

edit die 1.: Nach einigen Recherchen verstehe ich nun warum du meinst dass es falsch montiert ist: Kettenblattlinie. sobald ich die Werkzeuge habe, werde ich das ovale Kettenblatt "von innen" an die Kurbel schrauben 



Zerzal schrieb:


> PS. Die Sternschraube innen sollte ne Torx sein. Sollte an jedem vernünftigen Biketool dran sein



Ich meine so ein Gerät. Das habe ich bis jetzt an keinem Multitool sichten können 

*edit die 2.: So! Jetzt ist nur noch ein Kettenblatt dran. Es sieht nicht nur ordentlicher aus, die Kettenlblattlinie ist auch sehr viel schöner.
Ein Ovales Kettenblatt mit 36T oder mehr kann ich aber nicht fahren, da es am Rahmen kratzen würde.*


----------



## zakazak (3. November 2017)

Muss mich mal wieder melden:

War vorgestern auf einem Flowtrail unterwegs (als einziges Hardtail dort, aber ohne Probleme  ) und habe bei einer Abfahrt vergessen den Federgabel Lockout der M30 Air Gabel raus zu geben. Die Gabel war also für einen Teil der Abfahrt gesperrt. Danach ist mir aufgefallen dass ein sperren gar nicht mehr möglich ist. Es wird beim Sperren das Seil gespannt und zieht/dreht an der Gabel, ich kann die Gabel aber trotzdem runter drücken (ist also nicht gesperrt).

Was könnte denn das Problem sein? Wie ist so ein Lockout aufgebaut?
Ist jetzt einfach was abgebrochen und ein sperren ist somit nicht mehr möglich? Oder kann z.B. einfach nur das Seil durchgerutscht sein.. oder oder.. ?


----------



## Zerzal (3. November 2017)

raised_fist schrieb:


> Ok das höre ich wirklich zum ersten Mal jetzt  Das war für mich der komfortabelste Gang bei langen, leichten Steigungen...
> Aber nichtsdestotrotz wollte ich schon immer mal 1x11 ausprobieren
> 
> 
> ...


Ach du scheisse........ Sooory das ich da einfach nichts mehr dergleichen getan habe....  Ist im Stress vol unter gegangen das hier noch eine Unterhaltung offen war.... 

Vermutlich ist vieles bereits beantwortet / gelöst ect.... 

Dennoch.....



raised_fist schrieb:


> Wieso meinst du?



Weil das KB nun doch an stelle des grössten sitzt und somit doch zu weit außen....



raised_fist schrieb:


> edit die 1.: Nach einigen Recherchen verstehe ich nun warum du meinst dass es falsch montiert ist: Kettenblattlinie. sobald ich die Werkzeuge habe, werde ich das ovale Kettenblatt "von innen" an die Kurbel schrauben





raised_fist schrieb:


> edit die 2.: So! Jetzt ist nur noch ein Kettenblatt dran. Es sieht nicht nur ordentlicher aus, die Kettenlblattlinie ist auch sehr viel schöner.
> Ein Ovales Kettenblatt mit 36T oder mehr kann ich aber nicht fahren, da es am Rahmen kratzen würde.


Aber mittlerweile ist es ja richtig... 
Ja grösser als 34t Oval geht soviel ich weiss nicht.... 34t Oval hat ja an der grossen stelle den umfang von 36T... ein 36er hätte ja dann 40t, das müsste dann weiter raus und würde die Kette wieder sehr schief laufen lassen... 
Egal, passt nun ja.....

Also noch mal n grosses SORRY das ich einfach geschwiegen habe..... 




zakazak schrieb:


> Es wird beim Sperren das Seil gespannt und zieht/dreht an der Gabel, ich kann die Gabel aber trotzdem runter drücken (ist also nicht gesperrt).


Wie lustig, ähnliches ist mir auch gerade auf der letzten Runde aufgefallen....  Allerdings nicht wegen einer einzelnen dh fahrt im sperr zustand, sondern eher Allgemeinen Fahrten... Habe den lockout eher oft zu...  Habs mir aber noch nicht genau angesehen. Eine erstes überfliegen lässt vermuten das sich das Seil etwas gelockert haben könnte, denn wenn der zu ist, kann ich mit der Hand an der Gabel an dem roten Knubel noch etwas weiter zu drehen... Schliesst eventuell nicht mehr 100%... 
Schau doch mal ob es bei dir im geschlossenen Modus unten an der Gabel mehr oder weniger bis auf Anschlag zu gedreht ist... 

Falls was Kaputt ist, vermute ich dass sich da bei der Gabel nicht lohnt was zu machen, da wenn man das machen lässt es wohl sinnvoll wäre einen Service mit zu machen. Vermute mal das hast du noch nicht gemacht? Dann kost der spass gleich mal eine ähnlich hohe Summe wie die Gabel neu zu kaufen....die m30 / deren Nachfolger liegt aktuell so bei 200-250€ wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## vlla (9. Januar 2018)

Hi. Has anyone ever tried to install 120-130 mm fork on Acid? The frame seems to be burly enough to cope with increased travel.


----------



## Zerzal (10. Januar 2018)

vlla schrieb:


> Hi. Has anyone ever tried to install 120-130 mm fork on Acid? The frame seems to be burly enough to cope with increased travel.


That's not a good idea.
Man can, but the frame is not designed for these powers. In addition, the GEO is rather negatively influenced
The acid is a Begginer xc bike. No FR / Enduro HT 
Theoretically, it should not even jump ...


----------



## acidcuber29 (10. Januar 2018)

geil, wie der Thread über die Jahre lebt. Wollt mal Tschüss sagen, hab mein Acid verkauft, schön war die Zeit mit ihm. Endlose Stunden dahinjagend im Wald hab ich mit ihm verbracht. War toll.
Bin nun auf ein Radon Slide 9.0 HD umgestiegen, mit 160er Pike und tollen Monarch Plus DA RC3 hinten und 150mm Federweg. Und.. kein einziges Shimanoteil..  Mich ziehts doch mehr auf die Trails, die nach unten führen, da war mein Acid leider an seiner Grenze. Hätte viel umbauen müssen, eigentlich alles inklusive Rahmen, dann wäre es eh kein Acid mehr gewesen. Da hab ich lieber gleich neu gekauft. Nun 27,5 statt 29 und 20Zoll Rahmen statt 23 Zoll, Erfahrung macht halt schlauer.

Wünsche euch viel Spass mit euren Acids, hoffe der neue Besitzer pflegt mein Acid auch so gut wie ich..

Das Acid war ein guter Kauf, bin es zwei Jahre gefahren, Lenker hatte ich breiter gemacht, Vorbau kürzer und Kurbel auf einfach umgebaut. Es hat mich dem Sport nahe gebracht und dem Schrauben  Inzwischen baue ich auch meine Laufräder selbst. Am Ende waren die Shimanoachsen einfach fertig, das Spiel ging mit den bescheidenen Konusteilen nicht mehr aufzuheben.

Im Rückblick kann ich euch raten, investiert nicht so viel in das Acid, jedes zugekaufte Teil ist wahrscheinlich teurer als der Rahmen, lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Lieber damit fahren, Spass haben und Erfahrung sammeln und dann ein besseres Bike kaufen.

Ride on guys!!


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (7. Februar 2018)

acidcuber29 schrieb:


> geil, wie der Thread über die Jahre lebt. Wollt mal Tschüss sagen, hab mein Acid verkauft, schön war die Zeit mit ihm. Endlose Stunden dahinjagend im Wald hab ich mit ihm verbracht. War toll.
> Bin nun auf ein Radon Slide 9.0 HD umgestiegen, mit 160er Pike und tollen Monarch Plus DA RC3 hinten und 150mm Federweg. Und.. kein einziges Shimanoteil..  Mich ziehts doch mehr auf die Trails, die nach unten führen, da war mein Acid leider an seiner Grenze. Hätte viel umbauen müssen, eigentlich alles inklusive Rahmen, dann wäre es eh kein Acid mehr gewesen. Da hab ich lieber gleich neu gekauft. Nun 27,5 statt 29 und 20Zoll Rahmen statt 23 Zoll, Erfahrung macht halt schlauer.
> 
> Wünsche euch viel Spass mit euren Acids, hoffe der neue Besitzer pflegt mein Acid auch so gut wie ich..
> ...



Hallo zusammen (liebes altes Acid Form),


da geht es mir genauso wie @acidcuber29 Es war eine mega coole Zeit mit euch und dem Acid...man hat einfach so viele Erfahrungen und Idee mit dem Bike gesammelt...!
wollte einfach mal ein dickes DANKESCHÖN an jegliche Hilfe hier im Thread sagen. Mein Acid ist mittlerweile auch verkauft und ich bin mit einem Propain Tyee 2017 glücklich geworden. 
und mega cool das hier im Thread so einige ihre Acid´s auf 1x11 umgebaut haben. Der Hammer die Schaltung. Da ich an meinem Propain auch eine 1x11 Sram GX fahre weiß ich wovon ich rede. Allein schon die Vorteile nie, nieeee wieder den Umwerfer sauber zu machen, ein Schalthebel am Cockpit weniger zu haben will ich nicht mehr missen. Einfach Klasse...
Viel Spaß auch weiterhin mit euren Acid´s und ich kann sagen der Umstieg auf ein Enduro lohnt sich
Wenn ich schon dabei bin eine kurze Frage... fährt hier aus dem Thread sonst noch wer ein Enduro? Und wenn ja, welches?

In dem Sinne..
Ride On


----------



## Benschn (5. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier (zumindest im Cube-Forum) und hab auch schon ein bisschen rumgestöbert, konnte aber leider nichts genaues/vergleichbares finden was meine Frage genaue beantwortet hätte. Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Acid von 2016 gekauft und möchte das gern bei Gelegenheit ebenfalls auf 1x11 umbauen. Am liebsten würde ich einfach die komplette Sram NX-Gruppe verbauen (https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/NX-Gruppe-1x11-32-GXP-p51048/)

Weiß jemand, ob das alles passt, bzw. was man beachten muss? 

Danke!


----------



## raised_fist (5. März 2018)

Moin!
Für SRAM brauchst du einen neuen Freilauf. Die günstigere und einfachere Variante wäre ein 1x11 Upgrade kit von Shimano wie ich es umgesetzt habe. Läuft 1a und kostet ca 130€ mit Werkzeug.


----------



## Zerzal (5. März 2018)

Benschn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier (zumindest im Cube-Forum) und hab auch schon ein bisschen rumgestöbert, konnte aber leider nichts genaues/vergleichbares finden was meine Frage genaue beantwortet hätte. Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Acid von 2016 gekauft und möchte das gern bei Gelegenheit ebenfalls auf 1x11 umbauen. Am liebsten würde ich einfach die komplette Sram NX-Gruppe verbauen (https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/NX-Gruppe-1x11-32-GXP-p51048/)
> 
> ...


Sollte passen..... Würd ich aber lassen. Die kann ja nur 11-42. Für mehr musst den freilauf tauschn. an die Bremsen passt es wohl auch nicht so ohne weiteres.

Ist das Acid noch Original?

Persönlich würd ich sagen, besorg dir ein XT Wechsler + Shifter, ein einfach Kettenblatt und eine Kassette die dich anspricht. Da ist mittlerweile bis 50 alles möglich. Kette

Kurbel kannst behalten.

Höherwertig als eine NX und auch ohne Sram Bonus beim Preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (5. März 2018)

raised_fist schrieb:


> Moin!
> Für SRAM brauchst du einen neuen Freilauf. Die günstigere und einfachere Variante wäre ein 1x11 Upgrade kit von Shimano wie ich es umgesetzt habe. Läuft 1a und kostet ca 130€ mit Werkzeug.


Wenn ich nicht irre kommt die Kassette aus dem Set mit Shim.Freilauf

Ich würde aber wie gesagt auch zu nem Shimano update raten.

Ps. Mit 130.- wirds wohl nix mit XT. Jedenfalls nicht neu.....


----------



## raised_fist (5. März 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ps. Mit 130.- wirds wohl nix mit XT. Jedenfalls nicht neu.....



Stimmt, ich hab auch auch keine XT sondern SLX.
Und mir ist aufgefallen dass das Kit neu 155€ kostet. Also sagen wir 170€ inkl. Werkzeug


----------



## Benschn (5. März 2018)

Ok, super. Vielen Dank schon mal für die schnellen Antworten! Bandbreite wäre mir ehrlich gesagt erstmal relativ, da das HT nur als pendelbike/simples Tourenbike für Feldwege etc. genutzt werden wird. Also da würde wahrscheinlich sogar 1x10 etc reichen 
Aber wenns ohne große Anpassungen auch günstiger + hochwertiger geht, hab ich natürlich nichts dagegen!
Und ja, bis jetzt ist das Acid noch komplett original.


----------



## Zerzal (5. März 2018)

Wenn dir Bandbreite schnurz ist, montier doch einfach den umwerfer ab, und mach ein Einfach KB an die Kurbel... Dann hast erstmal n low Budget 1x10

Aber, mit nem 32t auf die 11 er Kassette Trittst du in der Eben mal ganz schnell auf‘m 11er.... Wenn du ein 34t nimmst wird ein uphill mit 42 durchaus knackig.... Vor allem wenn es steil wird...


Guter Kompromiss wäre wohl 34t oval auf Kassetten 11-46/50 je nach Topografie.


----------



## Benschn (5. März 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn dir Bandbreite schnurz ist, montier doch einfach den umwerfer ab, und mach ein Einfach KB an die Kurbel... Dann hast erstmal n low Budget 1x10
> 
> Aber, mit nem 32t auf die 11 er Kassette Trittst du in der Eben mal ganz schnell auf‘m 11er.... Wenn du ein 34t nimmst wird ein uphill mit 42 durchaus knackig.... Vor allem wenn es steil wird...
> 
> ...



Einfach durch ein anderes KB auf 1x10 umzubauen hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Ähnlich hab ich damals mein erstes Fully von 3-fach auf 2-fach umgebaut. Aber bei dem HT sind die Kriterien/Gründe für den Umbau jetzt etwas anders.

- es soll simpler/aufgeräumter sein
- es soll einigermaßen gut/harmonisch aussehen 
- es muss nicht die günstigste Lösung sein, aber natürlich auch nicht unnötig teuer

Ich denke auch dass es auf 34 (evtl. oval) und 11-46 hinauslaufen wird. Wie gesagt, großartige Bergtouren werde ich mit dem Bike wahrscheinlich eh kaum fahren. Dafür hab ich das Enduro (und meist auch noch Liftunterstützung) Also wahrscheinlich würde sogar 34er mit 11-42 reichen..
Gibts beim KB einen Tipp? Abgesehen von Narrow Wide und Oval (wobei letzteres soweit ich weiß auch eher im Uphill Vorteile bringt, oder?)


----------



## Zerzal (5. März 2018)

Benschn schrieb:


> Einfach durch ein anderes KB auf 1x10 umzubauen hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Ähnlich hab ich damals mein erstes Fully von 3-fach auf 2-fach umgebaut. Aber bei dem HT sind die Kriterien/Gründe für den Umbau jetzt etwas anders.
> 
> - es soll simpler/aufgeräumter sein
> - es soll einigermaßen gut/harmonisch aussehen
> ...



Was willst denn max. ausgeben? 

Obs dann mit 11-42 reicht misst du natürlich für dich entscheiden. Es hat immer Vor- und Nachteile. 11-42 leichter 11-46 Reserve im Uphill. Falls du dich für 11-46 entscheidest nimm aber nicht die Shimano. Finde die ist doof abgestuft. Schaut ausserdem scheisse aus Gibt von SunRace komplett schwarz oder Silberne Kassetten mit mM. besserer abstufung.  Ist aber Geschmacksache.  

KB sollte halt für 1fach sein. Denke da kann man nehmen was einem gefällt.  Ich mag die von Absolut Black. 
Oval macht sich im Uphill positiv bemerkbar, richtig. Finde es aber auch gerade aus angenehm. Überlege es sogal mal fürs Rennrad auszuprobieren. Ist eben auch sehr subjektiv. Der eine mags, der andere nicht.


----------



## Zerzal (26. März 2018)

So, ich verabschiede mich hier als aktiver Acid Fahrer mal... Die Kiste liecht zerlegt in der Garage.... Ein treuer Esel ist es gewesenn

Euch viel spass beim basteln, umbauen und natürlich ne gute Saison...

Ride on...


----------



## Sasa230985 (19. Juli 2020)

Eine kurze Frage 
Ich habe ein 2018er cube acid in orange und möchte da jetzt eine magura mt5 mit 203mm bremsscheiben vorne und hinten anbringen 
Gibt es jemanden hier der Erfahrungen mit der Kombi hat ?


----------



## Quator94 (24. Juli 2020)

Sasa230985 schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage
> Ich habe ein 2018er cube acid in orange und möchte da jetzt eine magura mt5 mit 203mm bremsscheiben vorne und hinten anbringen
> Gibt es jemanden hier der Erfahrungen mit der Kombi hat ?


Einige hier im Forum haben das gemacht, aber der Rahmen ist eigentlich nicht auf einer 203er Scheibenbremse ausgelegt. Ich würde auf 180er Discs gehen. Von der Bremswirkung nimmt sich das ohnehin nichts und mit einem Hardtail kommt man äußerst selten in Bereiche, bei denen die 180er faden würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheReds93 (10. Januar 2021)

Was haltet ihr denn von den Cube Acid Pedalen? Also von denen hier z.B.









						ACID Pedale FLAT C1-IB
					

Hier im Bikepark kenne ich jeden Anlieger, jeden Sprung und jede Wurzel. Adrenalin pur! Auf meine ACID FLAT Pedale kann ich mich dabei voll verlassen. Mit ihren einstellbaren Pins und der großen Standfläche fühle ich mich auch im gröbsten...



					www.cube.eu


----------



## Denyodp (6. April 2021)

Hallo! 

Da ich meine sportlicheren Touren mittlerweile fast ausschließlich mit meinem Crosser oder Stahlrenner unternehme möchte ich mein 2015er 29er Cube Acid ein wenig Richtung Family Tourenrad umbauen. Sprich der Seitenständer kommt wieder ran, der Hundeanhänger und ich möchte einen festen Gepäckträger verbauen. 

Einen Gepäckträger habe ich bereits, allerdings waren keine Schrauben zur Montage dabei. 

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Schrauben ich kaufen muss? Also welches Gewinde? 

Besten Dank 😊


----------



## xrated (11. September 2021)

Hatte mir ein 2013er günstig ersteigert. War in einem ziemlich desolaten Zustand weswegen ich alles zerlegt habe bis auf die Kurbel. Auf dem Foto sieht man nicht mal die vielen kleinen Lackschäden.

Hinterrad und Vorderrad war komplett unrund und vorne habe ich die Kugeln gewechselt, die RM66 Naben sind aber leider nicht ganz einfach zu warten also eher in Richtung nicht vorgesehen. Aber läuft wieder ohne Spiel.
Bremsen konnte ich leider nicht retten, da war jeweils ein Kolben fest und die Bremshebel auch nicht die besten, habe die durch MT200 Sättel + BL-M506 Servowave Hebel ersetzt für 50€.
Bremsscheiben eigentlich schon bis auf Verschleissgrenze, fahr ich trotzdem weiter.
Steuersatz war noch in erstaunlich gutem Zustand, wohl noch der erste und auch die Griffe noch die ersten, die allerdings total klebrig sind.
Lenker ist mit 660 sehr schmal, wird noch ersetzt und Vorbau hatte ich noch rumliegen, der war mit 90mm extrem lang. Bei der XC32 wurde leider so lange nichts gemacht das wegen defekter Staubabstreifer eine obere Buchse keine Beschichtung mehr hat, federt aber trotzdem noch relativ gut. Die Standrohre hatten bzw. haben auch ziemliche Rostflecken und Krater in der Beschichtung.
Hatte auch schon überlegt auf 1x10 oder 1x11 umzurüsten, auch weil ich noch 11fach Schaltwerk/Trigger rumliegen habe aber 1. sind Kassetten derzeit teuer und 2. wollte ich das eigentlich nur als Bike nutzen was nicht so schnell geklaut wird.
War ganz schön zeitaufwendig, wenn man das alles machen lassen würde lohnt sich das natürlich nicht.
Das so alte Räder noch für 500€ verkauft werden kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------

